# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Rforme du code de travail : ce qui va changer avec les nouvelles ordonnances

## Michael Guilloux

*Loi Travail 2 : ce que pourrait contenir la rforme*
*qu'Emmanuel Macron souhaite faire passer cet t*

La rforme du Code du travail est lune des priorits que sest fixes le nouveau prsident franais Emmanuel Macron. Mais avec les souvenirs qua laisss la dernire rforme et les passages en force de Manuels Valls, il y a de quoi penser que cest une rforme  haut risque, qui pourrait aboutir  des mouvements de protestations si le juste milieu nest pas trouv entre les intrts des organisations patronales et syndicales. 

Emmanuel Macron envisage de faire passer sa rforme cet t en procdant par ordonnances, pour viter de traner sur la question ; ce qui met dj les syndicats sur leur garde, craignant que lhistoire se rpte. Mais pour prparer cette rforme, le prsident franais veut dabord rencontrer les diffrents acteurs au-devant des discussions. Ce mardi dj, il est prvu une srie de rencontres en tte--tte avec les numros un des diffrentes organisations syndicales et patronales. Et  partir du mercredi, il y aura des rencontres plus ouvertes des diffrentes parties avec le Premier ministre, douard Philippe, et la ministre du Travail, Muriel Pnicaud. Mais sur quoi porteront les discussions ?

Les grandes lignes de la rforme ne sont pas encore dfinies, mais si lon sen tient au programme prsidentiel dEmmanuel Macron, on peut sattendre  un certain nombre de mesures,  savoir : le plafonnement des indemnits prudhomales, la cration dune instance de personnel unique et la gnralisation de la primaut de laccord dentreprise sur laccord de branches, pour ne pas se limiter au seul cas de la dure du travail, comme le prvoyait la loi El Khomri.

*Gnralisation de la primaut de laccord dentreprise sur laccord de branche*

La dernire rforme du Code du travail a invers la hirarchie des normes en ce qui concerne la dure du travail. Rappelons-le, le principe juridique de la  hirarchie des normes  stipule que toute norme infrieure (ici laccord dentreprise) doit respecter la norme qui est au-dessus delle (ici laccord de la branche), sauf lorsquelle lui est plus favorable. Autrement dit, si laccord de branche prvoit 35 h comme dure lgale du temps de travail, laccord dentreprise ne doit pas prvoir plus de 35 h de travail.

La loi El Khomri a invers cette hirarchie pour le temps de travail. Cela veut dire que depuis son entre en vigueur, un accord dentreprise peut tre moins avantageux quun accord de branche ou le Code du travail (qui est au-dessus de laccord de branche). Emmanuel Macron veut toutefois tendre cela  dautres domaines, comme les conditions de travail, les salaires, les taux de bonus pour les heures supplmentaires, etc. Si cela sapplique aux salaires par exemple, cela veut dire quune entreprise pourrait payer  un employ un salaire infrieur  ce que prvoit la branche. 

 Le chef de ltat promet cependant des garde-fous , indique Le Monde.  Le Code du travail continuera  fixer une dure lgale de temps de travail  trente-cinq heures par semaine (qui reste le seuil de dclenchement des heures supplmentaires), un salaire minimal au-dessous duquel il est impossible de descendre, un plancher de 10 % du taux de majoration des heures supplmentaires, etc. Toutes les entreprises qui nauront pas daccord interne, ou qui ne pourront pas en avoir (en raison de labsence de syndicats, par exemple), se verront appliquer laccord de branche. 

*Plafonnement des indemnits prudhomales*

Il existe actuellement un barme qui dfinit les plafonds des indemnits en cas de licenciement  sans cause relle ni srieuse , mais ce plafonnement nest pas obligatoire ; ce qui pour Emmanuel Macron pourrait crer, chez les entreprises, une peur dembaucher. En effet, le patronat estime que dans certains cas, ces indemnits peuvent savrer trs leves pour leurs budgets. Le prsident franais veut donc instaurer un plafond et un plancher pour les licenciements  sans cause relle ni srieuse  (hors harclement et discrimination).

*Cration dune instance de personnel unique*

Emmanuel Macron souhaite galement la fusion des instances de reprsentation du personnel. Aujourdhui, il existe trois instances distinctes en fonction du nombre de salaris de lentreprise ; ce qui peut crer un effet de seuil. Autrement dit, certaines entreprises peuvent renoncer  embaucher, car cela pourrait les contraindre  crer une de ces instances de personnel. Pour le prsident franais, une seule instance reprsentant le personnel, quel que soit le nombre demploys de lentreprise, permettra encore dassurer un  dialogue social plus efficace .

Sources : Libration, Le Monde

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont vos attentes et vos craintes ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles consquences bonnes ou mauvaises  attendre pour l'emploi IT ?

----------


## melka one

et une rforme de plus une

----------


## math_lab

> En effet, le patronat estime que dans certains cas, ces indemnits peuvent savrer trs leves pour leurs budgets. Le prsident franais veut donc instaurer un plafond et un plancher pour les licenciements  sans cause relle ni srieuse


"Bouhouhou !  ::(:  Si on vire les gens sans raison on se fait punir, fais quelque chose Manu !"

----------


## steflinux

Dj dans notre secteur, les indemnits prud'hommales sont trop peu importantes
pour dcourager les SSII de licencier de manire abusive - et de plus *les poursuites des virs
abusivement sont loin d'tre systmatiques*. Au final, une SSII n'a vraiment pas besoin
de provisionner grand chose. Alors faire pire, tient, quelle ide.

Encore des mesures de droite pour tout casser, et aprs ils viendront la bouche en cur
"il y a pnurie", sans rire.

Le* n'importe quoi ralis par n'importe qui*  pour quotidien, et la propagande en prime, quel tableau !

Je rappelle que le problme numro 1 de l'conomie franaise est le nombre dlirant de *factures impayes*
(aux environs de 57%, je crois - contre un peu plus de 30% en Allemagne), ce qui est logiquement la cause n1
de faillite. Rsoudre uniquement ce problme arrangerait dj beaucoup l'conomie de ce pays.
Mais dire a, c'est remettre en cause la mythologie de l'Etat-Dieu (en fait trs mauvais payeur) et du patron de droit divin,
lui aussi souvent mauvais payeur vis--vis de ses sous-traitants.

Et ct *harclement moral*, la France se bat... pour tre championne d'Europe.
Ce qui est factuellement un dsastre, mais en particulier pour les industries cratives (enfin, ce qu'il en reste).
Extrait de "Workplace Violence and Harassment: a European Picture" (ISSN 1830-5946) :


Conclusion : *Macron et toute la droite, du balai.*
Notre secteur n'a strictement aucun avenir avec ces gens-l.

----------


## abbe2017

> En effet, le patronat estime que dans certains cas, ces indemnits peuvent savrer trs leves pour leurs budgets. Le prsident franais veut donc instaurer un plafond et un plancher pour les licenciements  sans cause relle ni srieuse  (hors harclement et discrimination).


je ne suis pas contre,  condition qu'on mette ce plafond trs trs trs haut pour dissuader l'entreprise (qq soit sa taille) de licencier sans cause relle ni srieuse.
Dans le cas contraire, si le plafond est bas, c'est comme mettre une dure dfinie  la peine perpetuuit pour un coupable ! 
Cette loi est tellement stupide que je n'arrive pas  croire qu'elle va tre mise en place...


Tout bon gestionnaire d'entreprise sait dj prendre en charge ce cot en instaurant un fond de d'approvisionnement du risque "prudhomme"...  , c'est juste le mme b-a-ba  que l'ammortissement d'une machine.

----------


## Mingolito

Quand un salari est vir c'est qu'il  dconn, c'est le salari qui devrait payer des indemnits  l'entreprise pas le contraire.

Un patron devrait avoir le droit de virer qui il veux quand il veux, le code du travail c'est de la merde il faut le brler... Voici le nouveau code du travail :
1) Le patron a toujours raison
2) En cas de dsaccord avec le Patron voir (1)



Va y Macron ! t'es financ par le patronat fait ton boulot et fait revenir le capitalisme en France (et donc l'emploi du mme coup) tout en enfumant la populace stupide avec tes discours de gauche  ::bravo::

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Loi Travail 2 : ce que pourrait contenir la rforme


Un gode et un gros ! 
_Ddicace aux supporters de En Marche _ 





> Emmanuel Macron envisage de faire passer sa rforme cet t en procdant par ordonnances, *pour viter de traner sur la question*


C'est FAUX ! Il veut passer par ordonnance parce que sinon personne n'acceptera une telle casse sociale. 




> *Gnralisation de la primaut de laccord dentreprise sur laccord de branche*


Comme a la premire entreprise qui baise ses salaris va enclencher le courses vers le bas et vers le moins disant. 
Exemple : Peugeot fait passer tous ces salaris a 39h pay 35h, il devient hyper comptitif (Le constructeur hein ! Pas nous autres les salaris). Renault est niqu ! Il n'a plus qu'a faire pareil pour devenir au moins aussi comptitif. 





> *Plafonnement des indemnits prudhomales*


Pour que Peugeot arrive a faire plier ces salaris comme dans mon exemple ci dessus, c'est trs facile ! On en choisie 4 ou 5 (voir un dizaine) et allez hop, licencis pour l'exemple .... heu sans relle cause srieuse pardon. Ensuite Peugeot demande un rfrendum d'entreprise pour demander  ses salaris si ils sont d'accord pour faire 39h pay 35h.





> *Cration dune instance de personnel unique*


videment, avec ce que j'ai crit au dessus, les organisations syndicales qui vont gueuler !!!! Moi je sige en CE mais vous connaissez la musique. Les OS ne sigent pas comme a pas d'avis au CE et donc l'employeur ne peut pas appliquer ces rformes internes. Les CHSCT sont hyper chiants et se mettent a demander des expertises ou font des blocages, interpellent l'inspecteur du travail, a cote un bras, etc... Macron s'est donc dit : "_Moi je crois au dialogue sociale alors mettons le au second plan et surtout foutons lui la pression en lui faisant prendre toutes les casquettes ! Comme a au lieu d'tre une arme mexicaine, il y en a plus qu'un a dzinguer_" 





> Qu'en pensez-vous ?
>  Quelles sont vos attentes et vos craintes ?


On va devenir comptitif par la force des choses, c'est  dire un bon tirage vers le bas et hop, affaire rgl. Nous, les salaris, allons tre les dindons de la farce de la comptitivit.
Macron essaye de nous faire croire qu'en licencient plus facilement, on embauchera plus facilement.... Il nous prend vraiment pour des cons !!! La seule chose qui motive une embauche c'est un carnet de commande qui gonfle et c'est uniquement a. Pas tonnant que le MEDEF appelle de tout ses voeux cette superbe loi ! Il va y avoir un dgraissage massif pour faire du profit immdiat.

----------


## RyzenOC

es ce que ce nouveau code du travail s'applique aussi aux politiciens ?

par exemple es ce que les citoyens peuvent licencier Macron  sans cause relle ni srieuse  ?
De mme es ce que son salaire sera rengoci en accord avec les citoyens ? et donc plus par branche d'activit (prsident de la rpublique)

En tant qu'actionnaire de la rpublique, je trouve la rpublique pas assez rentable, je propose donc une divisions par 2 des salaires des hauts fonctionnaires et un licenciements d'au moins 1/3 sans indemnit.
Quand aux autres, si ils veulent conserver leurs poste, ils devrons travailler 48H payer 35, sans RTT, ni pose caf videment.

Mais pour rester comptitif faut quitter lEurope, car c'est pas avec seulement 48H de travail que l'on pourra devenir comptitif, regarder l'industrie minire au congo, on peut travailler jeunes et pendants plus de 72 heures. Et en plus y'a aucun risque d'attentat grce aux soldats arme qui te protges jours et nuits.

----------


## Grogro

> et une rforme de plus une


C'est pas compliqu, sous Hollande il y en a eu 4 en 5 ans, toutes plus inutiles et perches les unes que les autres. La Loi Travail  elle seule a rajout 150 pages de complexit au code du travail. Le voil le "choc de simplification".

----------


## Grogro

> 


C'est marrant, c'est pile-poil la mentalit et la culture des entreprises franco-franaise. A la virgule prs.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ON5MJ

Mme si c'est intressant et que cela concerne beaucoup de lecteurs, que vient faire ici un sujet politique ? Cela va forcment entamer une polmique. Tant qu'on y est on peut parler de retraites, de cul, de sports, etc...

----------


## Mingolito

Figure toi que parmi nous certains travaillent, tous le monde n'est pas tudiant, chmeur ou retrait, donc la loi travail ca nous concerne aussi, je ne sais pas ou tu tait pass tout ce temps mais ce genre de sujet  toujours exist ici.

----------


## abbe2017

> Mme si c'est intressant et que cela concerne beaucoup de lecteurs, que vient faire ici un sujet politique ? Cela va forcment entamer une polmique. Tant qu'on y est on peut parler de retraites, de cul, de sports, etc...


je comprends ton avis et je trouve injuste les pouces rouges qui t'ont t attribu pour cela.

En fait, l'article est mal fichu (dsol rdacteur..), il aurait mrit d'tre contextualis  notre domaine en invoquant par exemple cette situation :
"grce  la loi Macron la petite startup de Abbeville va pouvoir autoriser ses salaris  travailler 50h par semaine payes 35  (s'ils le dsirent et ont vot en interne) , mais n'autorisera pas les grandes sSII de+50 salaris  en faire de mme, ceci afin de respecter non pas l'galit, mais l'quit des droits et des chances conomiques offertes  chaque personne morale."

L, l'article aurait t bien rdig plutt que de donner les grandes lignes du journal officiel.

Pourquoi sommes-nous si peu en France  croire que mettre tout le monde  un mme % (temsp de travail, mme impts, mme base)  est une galit, alors que c'est une injustice totale. La vraie galit c'est *l'quit*. Point barre et soulign!

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est marrant, c'est pile-poil la mentalit et la culture des entreprises franco-franaise. A la virgule prs.


+1000...lorsque je vivais et travaillais au Qubec jamais je n'ai entendu parler de rformes ( qui vont s'avrer inutiles) du travail.

----------


## tbc92

Une des diffrences entre le Qubec et la France, c'est qu'en France, on est trs prtentieux. On n'arrte pas de dire que notre modle social est gnial, et que tous les pays nous l'envient.  Et donc quand des gens constatent que notre modle social est en fait catastrophique, ils sont obligs de composer et de faire tout un cinma pour changer ne serait-ce qu'une virgule.

----------


## abbe2017

> Une des diffrences entre le Qubec et la France, c'est qu'en France, on est trs prtentieux. On n'arrte pas de dire que notre modle social est gnial, et que tous les pays nous l'envient.  Et donc quand des gens constatent que notre modle social est en fait catastrophique, ils sont obligs de composer et de faire tout un cinma pour changer ne serait-ce qu'une virgule.


Une des diffrences entre le Qubec et la France, c'est qu'en France on n'aime pas corriger ou dnoncer les problemes des un  cause du mauvais doit gt port sur le "dnonceur" du problle alors que l-bas , ils adorent corriger et comprendre pourquoi qqchose marche mal et le rendre meilleur.

Une des diffrences entre le Qubec et la France, c'est qu'en France on ne fait rien pour que les gens n'aient plus besoin de la secu (pire on entretien le besoin d'avoir une secu) alors qu'ailleur (et au canada) ont fait tout le contraire : on lutte pour que les gens n'ont pas besoin d'avoir une secu.

c'est l le gros problme : en france on gagne de l'argent sur la guerison des maux (un lobby) alors que l-bas, on gagne de l'argent sur la prvention  viter ses maux...

2 philiosophies, 2 mondes diffrents.

l-bas ils cherchent le mdicament qui gurira tout le monde et mettra les docteurs au chomage. et ici en France, on fait tout pour que les gens restent malade et continue  payer les mdecins et surtout  avoir besoin d'eux...

----------


## Zefling

> c'est l le gros problme : en france on gagne de l'argent sur la guerison des maux (un lobby) alors que l-bas, on gagne de l'argent sur la prvention  viter ses maux...


Moi je trouve qu'ils se sucrent quand mme bien sur les maux.

Je connais quelqu'un qui a pass quelque temps l-bas. Il a eu la surprise d'avoir  payer 2200 $ pour se faire amener  lhpital et au final se faire prescrire des aspirines. Il m'a dit qu'ils lui ont demand sa carte avant de le prendre, pour savoir s'il tait solvable... sinon il le laissait sur place se dmerder. Trs classe.  ::roll:: 
J'ai eu un problme similaire en France, bha je prfre le systme franais, parce qu' ce moment l j'tais pas un rond.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Vincent PETIT

Au Canada, c'est le mme modle de protection sociale qu'aux Etats unies ?

Je ne sais pas trop mais si c'est le mme alors ma cousine qui y vit depuis 15 ans (dans le Tennessee) vous en dirait de bien bonnes !!!

En France tu choisies ton hpital (rputation, proximit, ...) ma cousine c'est en fonction de se que rembourse son assurance et tant pis si c'est  500km. 

En France lorsque tu te casses un bras, c'est en moyenne 1 mois de rducation (je parle d'une fracture normale) ma cousine  un nombre de sance qui dpend de ce que prend en charge son assurance. Mauvaise assurance ? Pas grve tu passes de 1 mois  3 jours de rducation !

Tu as un mauvais job mal pay ? Pas grave, tu vas pas au mdecin. Tu as chop une truc grave ? C'est la vie mon gars !

Notre modle social est de trs loin le meilleur. Le problme c'est simplement que nous n'arrivons plus vraiment  le financer, faute  un systme qui ne fonctionne pas et que visiblement personne ne veut changer. Mais on va vite le comprendre avec Macron car a aussi c'est dans une de ses rformes "tirages vers le bas"

----------


## RyzenOC

> Moi je trouve qu'ils se sucrent quand mme bien sur les maux.
> 
> Je connais quelqu'un qui a pass quelque temps l-bas. Il a eu la surprise d'avoir pas payer 2200 $ pour se faire amener  lhpital et au final se faire prescrire des aspirines. Il m'a dit qu'ils lui ont demand sa carte avant de le prendre, pour savoir s'il tait solvable... sinon il le laissait sur place se dmerder. Trs classe. 
> J'ai eu un problme similaire en France, bha je prfre le systme franais, parce qu' ce moment l j'tais pas un rond.


tu as accs *gratuitement*  l'une des meilleurs mdecine qu'il existe, une situation que les pays du monde entiers nous envies....
Je connais 2-3 franais partie en Angleterre car "il y'a un meilleur salaire" revenir en France pour se faire enlever une dent ou se faire oprer  ::mouarf:: 

comble de l'ironie, les hpitaux chez les UK sont dans un tat dplorable, finalement c'est pas si mal chez les cocorico ?

Le seul probleme en France c'est les franais qui sont de trop gros consommateurs de mdocs, mais heureusement la scu ne rembourse les mdoc de confort, style les pilules pour maigrir ou pour prvenir de la grippe ou de futur potentiel allergie !!! aujourd'hui es gens en sont a prendre des mdocs non plus quands ils "souffre" mais carrment pour anticiper ! (j'ai jamais pris de cachets pour le mal de tte...)
je passe aussi toutes les domestiques qui sont des poisons pour le corps. Remarque la crme anti viellesse fonctionne, puisqu'elle tachve d'un cancer ou d'une tumeur  50 ans  ::ptdr::  les marketeux ont raison de marquer "rester jeunes toute sa vie"

----------


## Zefling

> tu as accs gratuitement  l'une des meilleurs mdecine qu'il existe, une situation que les pays du monde entiers nous envies....
> 
> Je connais 2-3 franais partie en Angleterre car "il y'a un meilleur salaire" revenir en France pour se faire enlever une dent ou se faire oprer


Sauf que si tout le monde fait a, a flingue le systme.  ::aie:: 

Enfin, ce que j'avais vu le plus gros problme c'est les mdecins qui prescrivent trop de mdicaments inutiles. J'ai eu une infection dentaire, j'ai eu 3 fois trop de mdicaments et je pouvais renouveler. Et j'ai l'impression que c'est toujours comme a. C'est du gchis.
Et on peut ajouter l'industrie pharmaceutique qui gonfle abusivement les prix des mdicaments rembourss  100% pour la France, car c'est la Secu qui paie et pas le patient.

----------


## steflinux

Je ne peux que rpondre  cette phrase, que les mdias rptent d'ailleurs  l'envi :



> l'une des meilleurs mdecine qu'il existe,


Oui, si le problme de sant peut se rgler dans les 15 -20 minutes de la consultation,
et hors dsert mdical. 

Pour les cas compliqus requrant de multiples intervenants de sant,
on touche l rapidement les limites du systme...

Et beaucoup trop de praticiens vivent aussi sur leurs acquis de facult, et sont ainsi souvent de fait
otages des commerciaux des labos pharmaceutiques.

Ces gros bmols tant formuls, oui, le systme franais de sant fonctionne tout de mme
plutt bien ! Il faut dire que les centaines de milliards d'euros qui y sont injects par Etat et
les compagnies d'assurances tous les ans y sont pour quelques chose.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je ne peux que rpondre  cette phrase, que les mdias rptent d'ailleurs  l'envi :
> 
> 
> Oui, si le problme de sant peut se rgler dans les 15 -20 minutes de la consultation,
> et hors dsert mdical. 
> 
> Pour les cas compliqus requrant de multiples intervenants de sant,
> on touche l rapidement les limites du systme...
> 
> ...


je parlais plutt de la chirurgie dans les hpitaux. les taux de complications durant les interventions font parties des plus faible en France, pas mal dailleurs d'innovation vienne de notre pays.

le systme peut tre amlior, mais faut pas dire que notre systme c'est de la merde car oui je confirme mes propos il fait parties des meilleurs au monde !
Il y'a certe des dserts mdicaux, mais au moins t'a la chance de pouvoir consulter un spcialiste en france, d'en d'autre pays ces spcialistes n'existe pas ou sont hors de ton budget.

Pour les mdicaments faut nuancer quand meme les propos, oui les mdicaments coute cher mais :
*Un mdicament sa prends des annes pour le concevoir, je crois minimum 11ans entre sa dcouverte et sa commercialisation. (je parle d'un mdicament utile, pas du bonbon pour la gorge ou le nez)
*l'industrie pharmaceutique progresse niveau recherhce, elle fait pas du surplace comme Intel, les mdicaments utilis dans l'anesthsie ou pour les greffes d'organes ont normment progress par exemple, ou contre le sida aussi qui retarde bien les problemes par rapport  y'a quelques annes.

----------


## micka132

> Quand un salari est vir c'est qu'il  dconn, c'est le salari qui devrait payer des indemnits  l'entreprise pas le contraire.
> 
> Un patron devrait avoir le droit de virer qui il veux quand il veux, le code du travail c'est de la merde il faut le brler... Voici le nouveau code du travail :
> 1) Le patron a toujours raison
> 2) En cas de dsaccord avec le Patron voir (1)


Je suis pas contre, il est vrai que certains employs abusent franchement, et tout le monde en a probablement rencontr au moins un dans sa carrire.



> Va y Macron ! t'es financ par le patronat fait ton boulot et fait revenir le capitalisme en France (et donc l'emploi du mme coup) tout en enfumant la populace stupide avec tes discours de gauche


Mais le capitaliste ne travaille pas d'avantage, en tout cas il ne fait pas d'actions  valeurs ajouts. Le but d'un capitaliste c'est de faire de l'argent grace  son capital, et donc en ne travaillant pas, exactement comme certains salaris parasites.
Evitons de confondre patron et capitalisme...
Le 1er fait parti d'un modle d'organisation du travail, le second est un modle de rpartition des revenus lis  ce travail. Sauf que le capitalisme amagalme souvent les deux, aux points qu'on peut faire passer des reformes visant  maximiser des benefices (la rente des riches assists) pour des intentions visant  soulager l'honnette travailleurs  ::roll:: .
Virer les gens parcequ'ils ne correspondent pas ou plus au boulot, ou s'il y a un probleme de liquidit OK, mais pourquoi les travailleurs ne peuvent pas virer les parasites actionnaires qui prennent un x% du fruit de leurs travaux?  ::): . 
Maisbon finalement comme toujours, la faute en revient  la populace qui se fait tondre bien volontier...Il "suffirait" de ne plus travailler pour le capital, pourqu'ils se detruisent de lui meme, exactement comme il suffit de ne plus accoder un interet  un monarque pour qu'il n'ait plus de pouvoir.

----------


## tbc92

> tu as accs *gratuitement*  l'une des meilleurs mdecine qu'il existe, une situation que les pays du monde entiers nous envies....
> Je connais 2-3 franais partie en Angleterre car "il y'a un meilleur salaire" revenir en France pour se faire enlever une dent ou se faire oprer


C'est bizarre, tu dis qu'on le meilleur systme au monde, et pour illustrer cela, tu donnes un exemple de dysfonctionnement flagrant.

----------


## disedorgue

C'est triste de voir un si jeune prsident dj atteint d'une maladie neurodgnrative qui lui a dj fait oubli aussi qu'il permettrait  un salari d'avoir droit au chmage s'il dmissionnait...

----------


## Gunny

Bilan de Macron dans 5 ans : tous les indicateurs conomiques sont au vert,  part ces satans 40 millions de pauvres qui refusent de se rver milliardaires... On peut pas virer les pauvres de la pauvret ? a fait tache pour la rlection.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Bilan de Macron dans 5 ans : tous les indicateurs conomiques sont au vert,  part ces satans 40 millions de pauvres qui refusent de se rver milliardaires... On peut pas virer les pauvres de la pauvret ? a fait tache pour la rlection.


Moi je suis sur que a va tre une catastrophe pour le chmage !

Vous l'avez tous vu/lu comme moi, Macron va flexibilser l'emploi (licenciement facilit), il va dvelopper le dialogue sociale (disparition de l'influence des OS) et librer les entreprises (dlocalisations acclres par la mise en concurrence).... 

Mais il a oubli le principal cette andouille.... Il a oubli de crer de l'emploi ! 

A moins que pour En marche :
Licenciement = baisse du chmage ?
Dlocalisations  cause de la concurrence = baisse du chmage ?

Y a mme la seconde OS patronale qui s'inquite du programme de Macron. Ils ont peur que a devienne la loi de la jungle. Par exemple, si les grosses entreprises arrivent  baisser le cot de la main d'oeuvre (39h pay 35h) au travers d'un accord d'entreprise, comment est ce que la petite PME de moins de 50 salaris va faire pour s'aligner ? Pour rappel, elle sera soumis  l'accord de branche elle (impossible de ngocier de telles mesures) donc ses salaris seront aux 35h.

Et voil la PME qui rejoints les dindons de la farce (nous les salaris). Des PME vont mourir et  mon avis pas qu'une.

Autre inquitude. Le dclenchement du moins disant au nom de la comptitivit. Certaines entreprises craignent d'tre dans l'obligation de faire plier leur employ et de les voir dmissionner. Personne n'est irremplaable mais trop d'un coup et trop rapidement et c'est la mort de l'entreprise.

Balaise le Macron !
C'est vident que c'est ce qu'il va se passer.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Moi je suis sur que a va tre une catastrophe pour le chmage !
> 
> Vous l'avez tous vu/lu comme moi, Macron va flexibilser l'emploi (licenciement facilit), il va dvelopper le dialogue sociale (disparition de l'influence des OS) et librer les entreprises (dlocalisations acclres par la mise en concurrence).... 
> 
> Mais il a oubli le principal cette andouille.... Il a oubli de crer de l'emploi ! 
> 
> A moins que pour En marche :
> Licenciement = baisse du chmage ?
> Dlocalisations  cause de la concurrence = baisse du chmage ?
> ...


en thorie sa peut se tenir, si les entreprises peuvent licencier facilement, elles peuvent embaucher facilement.
en thorie c'est bien pendant les phases difficile sa aide l'entreprise  survivre et pendants les phases de croissance elle peut s'tendre.

*mais en pratique, les grosses entreprises licencie en fonction de la valeurs des actions mme si elle fait un bon bnfice (remarque le bnfice n'est jamais assez leve...).
*bosser 39h-48h payer 35 de toute faon ne changera rien, on sera toujours trop pay compar  l'europe de l'est ou  l'asie ou plus rcemment l'afrique (mme les chinois sont dsormais trop cher...)
*en pratique sa donne des emploies prcaire/de courte dures ce qui ne favorise pas la consommation de l'immobilier et tous autre gros achats, ce qui en toute logique ne favorise pas les emprunts non plus...
Si je sais que vais bosser que 6 mois max, jachte pas une maison, de mme je ne ferais jamais d'emprunt, la classe moyenne n'empruntera jamais pour acheter une voiture neuve  15000, et les pauvres nemprunterons pas pour acheter un frigo. car on vivra au jour le jour.
*et enfin cela cre une ambiance de mer** en entreprise ce qui n'incite pas  fournir du bon travail. Dans une tels situation je serais dans l'optique d'en faire le moins possible, le moins optimis possible avec le max de bugs, car si c'est pour me faire virer dans 6 mois j'vois pas pourquoi je me forcerais.
*Ce qui entrane inluctablement le niveau vers le bas, les entreprises embaucherons des ing pour faire un projet puis ils dgagerons, le projets sera par la suite maintenue par d'autres ing. perte de comptence et perte de qualit.

en pratique pour sortir de la crise faut augmenter les salaires et forcer les gens  consommer locale, ce qui enrichit les rgions, qui peuvent investir dans des infrastructures toujours plus performantes qui encourage encore plus  la consommation.

----------


## Gunny

> Moi je suis sur que a va tre une catastrophe pour le chmage !


Je pense que les chiffres du chmage vont tre bons. A mon avis il y a 2 scnarios :
- Ou bien Macron va faire reluire les chiffres en faisant quelques tours de passe-passe dans la faon dont on calcule le nombre de chmeurs
- Ou bien on se dirige vers un modle un peu  l'allemande, avec normment de travailleurs pauvres et prcaires.

Ce sera probablement un mix des deux. videmment, dans les faits, les gens se font bien entuber.

----------


## TallyHo

> en pratique pour sortir de la crise faut augmenter les salaires


L'Espagne vient de le comprendre en augmentant leur salaire minimum de 8%...

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> en pratique pour sortir de la crise faut augmenter les salaires et forcer les gens  consommer locale, ce qui enrichit les rgions, qui peuvent investir dans des infrastructures toujours plus performantes qui encourage encore plus  la consommation.


C'est vrai !
Mme M. Ford, un grand libral, avait dit qu'il fallait qu'il paye bien ses salaris pour qu'ils achtent ses voitures (le cercle vertueux qui tirent tout le monde vers le haut)




> Je pense que les chiffres du chmage vont tre bons. A mon avis il y a 2 scnarios :
> - Ou bien Macron va faire reluire les chiffres en faisant quelques tours de passe-passe dans la faon dont on calcule le nombre de chmeurs
> - Ou bien on se dirige vers un modle un peu  l'allemande, avec normment de travailleurs pauvres et prcaires.
> 
> Ce sera probablement un mix des deux. videmment, dans les faits, les gens se font bien entuber.


C'est vrai aussi et les gens seront content devant une courbe qui descend !


Il y a quand mme un truc que je ne comprends pas. 
Lorsque je parle de Macron autour de moi, je constate qu'il est hae (mais vraiment) et tout le monde semble d'accord avec ce qui est crit ici. Mais alors que l'on m'explique comment se fait il que En Marche soit donn gagnant aux lgislatives ?????

----------


## halaster08

> Il y a quand mme un truc que je ne comprends pas. 
> Lorsque je parle de Macron autour de moi


Parce que les gens a qui tu parles ne reprsente pas l'ensemble des franais?
Malheureusement moi j'en connais et pas les plus cons en plus, mais qui se laissent berner par le discours ni de gauche ni de droite (alors que dans les faits ...), par le renouveau avec des dputs moins politicien de carrire mais plus "proche du peuple".

----------


## Zirak

> par le renouveau avec des dputs moins politicien de carrire mais plus "proche du peuple".


Bah quoi c'est vrai, on va se faire enfiler par des visages pas forcment connus, a rompt un peu avec les prcdents. En fait, le "changement c'est maintenant".  ::D:

----------


## halaster08

> Bah quoi c'est vrai, on va se faire enfiler par des visages pas forcment connus, a rompt un peu avec les prcdents. En fait, le "changement c'est maintenant".


C'est  dire que quitte  tre a moiti dans le renouveau, j'aurais prfr ne pas me faire enfiler par des visages connus.

----------


## hugo789

Le pire c'est que a viens pas de Macron, il est juste en train d'appliquer bien gentiment les GOPE.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Malheureusement moi j'en connais et pas les plus cons en plus, mais qui se laissent berner par le discours ni de gauche ni de droite (alors que dans les faits ...), par le renouveau avec des dputs moins politicien de carrire mais plus "proche du peuple".


C'est fou a !
Je m'excuse auprs des gens que je vais probablement vexer mais pour moi :

Un salari qui supporte de En Marche c'est une personne qui une merde de chien dans la main et qui croit du comme fer que c'est du chocolat (de la marque Macron) !

C'est tout simplement inimaginable, si vous me tendez une crotte en me disant que c'est du chocolat, je vais m'en apercevoir tout de suite.... Comment se peut il que des salaris disent "Ah oui c'est vrai il s'en bon le chocolat Macron !" ou "Humm il est trop bon, je peux en avoir encore ?"

----------


## LSMetag

A titre d'information :

1) La rforme ne passera pas cet t, mais  la rentre donc pas en douce
2) Les partenaires sociaux ont dj t reu et mme la CGT est satisfaite parce que a discute en amont
3 L'ordonnance n'est pas un passage en force. Il faut l'aval de l'assemble pour que le prsident puisse l'utiliser

Sinon au moins a s'annonce moins brouillon et mesquin que la dernire fois. A voir...

Et merci des insultes dgueulasses Vincent PETIT... Chacun a le droit  ses opinions. Je suis pour Macron, depuis le dbut, et je le revendique. J'ai maintenant un travail stable qui me plait. Mais j'ai galr des annes pour le trouver. Ai subi des checs. Ne savais pas ce que j'allais devenir... Ce que propose Macron rpond  ce genre de problme,  savoir ddramatiser l'chec, mme si on change plus souvent de bote, rduire la peur de tenter, et au passage encourager  employer mme si a veut dire moins de stabilit. Aider aussi  la reconversion quand on ne peut pas rivaliser ou qu'on est has-been.
Le patron c'est pas forcment le mchant et le salari ce n'est pas forcment le gentil.

Il faut admettre que notre socit change, qu'il y a la mondialisation et qu'on ne peut pas faire grand chose maintenant qu'on y est,  part devenir Cuba ou le Vnzuela. Tout est interconnect. Donc il faut attirer l'emploi, le renouveler, former, et des aides et accompagnements aux initiatives diverses. Il faut donner envie d'acheter Franais galement, parce que le vin et le Fromage, a ne suffit plus.

----------


## halaster08

> C'est tout simplement inimaginable, si vous me tendez une crotte en me disant que c'est du chocolat, je vais m'en apercevoir tout de suite.... Comment se peut il que des salaris disent "Ah oui c'est vrai il s'en bon le chocolat Macron !" ou "Humm il est trop bon, je peux en avoir encore ?"


Pour l'instant le "chocolat" est bien emball dans un joli paquet avec crit produit de l'anne 2017 en gros dessus, donc bon a doit forcment tre bon, et en plus ya beaucoup de pub a la tl.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> C'est fou a !
> Je m'excuse auprs des gens que je vais probablement vexer mais pour moi :
> 
> Un salari qui supporte de En Marche c'est une personne qui une merde de chien dans la main et qui croit du comme fer que c'est du chocolat (de la marque Macron) !
> 
> C'est tout simplement inimaginable, si vous me tendez une crotte en me disant que c'est du chocolat, je vais m'en apercevoir tout de suite.... Comment se peut il que des salaris disent "Ah oui c'est vrai il s'en bon le chocolat Macron !" ou "Humm il est trop bon, je peux en avoir encore ?"


Il y a aussi des gens qui concidrent que sans changement, sans restriction, on ne s'en sortira pas.
Que la gnration prcdente a bien profit du systme mais qu'il est  bout de souffle et que on ne peut pas vivre dans un systme mondialis en voulant garder tous ses privilges quand son voisin n'en a pas autant.
Je ne dis pas que c'est bien hein, mais comme dit sur un autre fil, on frquente souvent des gens qui partagent nos ides ( donc logique que t'ai pas de fan de macron autour de toi ), et tout le monde n'a pas la mme vision de la socit non plus, tout le monde pense avoir raison alors que personne n'a raison finalement.

PS : et je rajouterai que tu comptais voter LePen au second tour de souvenir, donc niveau merde, perso, c'est mme pas comparable  ::aie::

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Et merci des insultes dgueulasses Vincent PETIT... Chacun a le droit  ses opinions.


En effet et c'est pour a que j'ai crit que je m'excusais par avance et j'ai bien prcis "pour moi" (donc mon opinion). D'ailleurs c'est pour cette raison que je ne moinsse personne dans de tels discussions.
Je me demande quand mme quelle tu ferais si tu apprenais ton licenciement au nom de la comptitivit ? O alors en voyant tes avantages supprims au nom de la comptitivit ? O que tu sois oblig de travailler plus pour gagner le mme salaire ?
Je pense que peu de monde s'est pos ce genre de question.





> Il y a aussi des gens qui concidrent que sans changement, sans restriction, on ne s'en sortira pas.
> Que la gnration prcdente a bien profit du systme mais qu'il est  bout de souffle et que on ne peut pas vivre dans un systme mondialis en voulant garder tous ses privilges quand son voisin n'en a pas autant.


Arrte, a c'est l'excuse de nos politiciens ou c'est un peu le genre d'excuse qu'un patron va te sortir pour ne pas te donner daugmentation.

Il y a deux manires de gagner de l'argent : soit tu augmentes tes revenues soit tu baisses tes dpenses.
Aujourd'hui on essaye simplement de faire croire  tout le monde qu'il n'y a qu'une seule solution possible et c'est malheureusement baisser les dpenses (j'entends par l, baisse du cot du travail au dpend du salari puisque a ne peut tre a, baisse ou suppression des avantages, voir des salaires)

Plus haut quelqu'un a donn la solution que notre gouvernement ne veut pas entendre.

----------


## TallyHo

> et tout le monde n'a pas la mme vision de la socit non plus, tout le monde pense avoir raison alors que personne n'a raison finalement.


Il n'y a pas de vrit absolue mais il y a un minimum de bon sens  avoir, d'quit, etc... Entre choisir de taper sur les particuliers (parce que c'est bien connu que ce ne sont que des salops de syndiqus et des chmeurs profiteurs) et certains patrons, le choix est vite fait : la fraude fiscale et salariale est 70 fois plus leve que la fraude des particuliers (caf, pole-emploi, etc...). On en a dj parl de nombreuses fois et avec sources pour ceux qui voudraient retrouver les posts (une discussion sur la scu il y a quelques semaines encore).

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> PS : et *je rajouterai que tu comptais voter LePen au second tour de souvenir*, donc niveau merde, perso, c'est mme pas comparable


Non c'est faux.
J'ai vot FN au second tour, j'ai pas dit que je comptais.

J'ai vot Hamon au premier tour car il avait LA solution (augmentation des revenus pour relancer la croissance) 

Au second tour j'ai fais le choix de voter pour le moins dangereux des deux candidats et le moins dangereux c'tait LePen car elle n'avait pas de programme et elle n'aurait jamais pu faire tout ce qu'elle disait. 

L'avenir me dira si j'ai eu raison de contrer Macron.

----------


## disedorgue

A quand un bon gros virus genre wanacry mais qui attend patiemment d'avoir tout infect avant de se dvoiler en refaisant une rpartition des richesses  part gale pour tout le monde...
 ::dehors::

----------


## CaptainDangeax

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de gauchistes sur Developpez.com

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de gauchistes sur Developpez.com


Je ne pense pas que les dlits d'opinion soient mieux... Le jour o vous aurez vinc tous les "originaux" et tous ceux qui ne partagent pas votre point de vue, il n' y aura plus qu' fermer les forums car il n'y aura plus de confrontation d'ides...

----------


## LSMetag

Ben tu vois Vincent, je pense  l'intrt gnral, pas juste au miens. Si je dois travailler plus et gagner moins pour qu'il y ait plus d'emplois, a me va. Tant que je gagne assez, que j'ai une vie stable, et que je peux retrouver assez facilement du travail, mme dans d'autres branches, a me va.

Je ne pense pas qu' moi. Je pense aussi  ceux qui n'ont pas de travail, pas de logements, je pense aussi que a pourrait tre sympa de pouvoir investir dans de nouvelles trouvailles, pouvoir vendre nous aussi de vrais smartphones,...

Je sais que quand je me lve chaque matin pour aller travailler, je le fais aussi pour les autres. Je participe  ctiser, je paie de la TVA pour l'Etat donc indirectement pour les autres, je contribue  l'conomie globale...

Dans ma bote, on ne bosse pas 35h. On bosse pour faire au mieux notre travail, pour que le client soit content, pour que notre bote fasse des bnfices, pour qu'elle embauche plus (ce qu'elle fait),...

De ce que je vois un peu partout, gauche ou droite c'est pareil. Chacun dfend son bifteak et est tout aussi goste...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Non c'est faux.
> J'ai vot FN au second tour, j'ai pas dit que je comptais.
> 
> J'ai vot Hamon au premier tour car il avait LA solution (augmentation des revenus pour relancer la croissance) 
> 
> Au second tour j'ai fais le choix de voter pour le moins dangereux des deux candidats et le moins dangereux c'tait LePen car elle n'avait pas de programme et elle n'aurait jamais pu faire tout ce qu'elle disait. 
> 
> L'avenir me dira si j'ai eu raison de contrer Macron.


Non mais tu es srieux ?  ::weird::  C'est faux ?  ::ptdr:: 
Si tu as vot FN, c'est qu'a un moment donn, tu comptais voter FN. N'tant pas derrire toi dans l'isoloir au moment ou tu as mis ton bulletin dans l'enveloppe, je n'ai rien affirm.
Tu vas loin juste pour contredire  ::aie:: 

Et bon, voter pour quelqu'un car on pense qu'elle ne pourra jamais appliquer son programme, c'est quand mme assez...trange.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et bon, voter pour quelqu'un car on pense qu'elle ne pourra jamais appliquer son programme, c'est quand mme assez...trange.


Le vote utile serait  sens unique ?  ::D:

----------


## Mingolito

C'est tout a fait normal que les gauchistes votent Marine car son programme est un copi coll du programme communiste de Georges Marchais.

Le programme de Fillon est  droite, le programme de Marine est  gauche....

Le programme de Marine est quasiment le mme que celui de Melenchon : 


Le Front national c'est du national *socialisme*...

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Sans vouloir t'offenser, tu entres de plein pied dans leurs jeux culpabilisants du citoyen. Si il n'y a pas de travail, c'est de ta faute, tu travailles trop ; si ton collgue est pay au smic, c'est de ta faute, tu es trop pay ; etc... Certes on peut mieux rpartir entre nous mais que fais tu des milliards qui sont dtourns par les patrons-voyous ? Et c'est un trs gros morceau qui handicape vraiment le pays.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est tout a fait normal que les gauchistes votent Marine car son programme est un copi coll du programme communiste de Georges Marchais.


Tu rponds  qui /  quoi ?

Pour l'instant, il n'y a que Vincent PETIT qui a dit qu'il avait vot Marine, pour faire barrage  Macron, en pensant *qu'elle ne pourrait justement pas appliquer son programme*, sachant qu'en plus, avec les divers appels au barrage et autres, la plupart des "gauchistes" se sont pour la plupart rsign  vot Macron pour justement, que Marine ne soit pas lu, du coup le "c'est tout  fait normal...", j'aimerais bien savoir d'o tu le sors, et qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire que les "gauchistes" ont majoritairement vot Marine ?

Une partie du programme a beau tre identique, cela ne suffit pas  faire passer les gens d'une extrmit  une autre, justement  cause des points qui diffrent...

Enfin bon, je ne sais mme pas pourquoi je demande, je sais dj comment a va finir...

----------


## Grogro

> Je pense que les chiffres du chmage vont tre bons. A mon avis il y a 2 scnarios :
> - Ou bien Macron va faire reluire les chiffres en faisant quelques tours de passe-passe dans la faon dont on calcule le nombre de chmeurs
> - Ou bien on se dirige vers un modle un peu  l'allemande, avec normment de travailleurs pauvres et prcaires.
> 
> Ce sera probablement un mix des deux. videmment, dans les faits, les gens se font bien entuber.


C'est pas compliqu, la loi travail vise  pouvoir foutre les seniors dehors sans le moindre risque devant les prud'hommes tellement les plafonds d'indemnits sont bas, tellement bas qu'ils ne couvrent mme pas les frais judiciaires des deux ans de procdures, et que de toute faon le recours aux prud'hommes a t rendu bien plus difficile rcemment. Seniors qui avait t embauchs  une poque o le salaire  l'entre des travailleurs qualifis, diplms, tait encore dcent et o les augmentations taient rgulires. Pour tre remplacs par des jeunes diplms dont le salaire  l'embauche va se rapprocher de plus en plus du SMIC, sans RTT,  qui on demandera de travailler 30h une semaine et 50h la suivante. en CDI-projet, qu'on pourra potentiellement balader sur toute la rgion au gr des besoins.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est tout a fait normal que les gauchistes votent Marine car son programme est un copi coll du programme communiste de Georges Marchais.
> 
> Le programme de Fillon est  droite, le programme de Marine est  gauche....
> 
> Le programme de Marine est quasiment le mme que celui de Mlanchon : 
> 
> 
> Le Front national c'est du national *socialisme*...


C'est assez rcent que le FN soit pass  gauche sur les questions sociales.

De plus, c'est bien de comparer les points commun mais il faut aussi comparer les points diffrents  ::):

----------


## Vincent PETIT

@*Arnaud*,



> Non mais tu es srieux ?  C'est faux ? 
> Si tu as vot FN, c'est qu'a un moment donn, tu comptais voter FN. N'tant pas derrire toi dans l'isoloir au moment ou tu as mis ton bulletin dans l'enveloppe, je n'ai rien affirm.
> Tu vas loin juste pour contredire


Je ne comprends pas bien ta remarque ?
Tu m'as crit a (juste en dessous)




> PS : et je rajouterai que *tu comptais* voter LePen au second tour de souvenir, donc niveau merde, perso, c'est mme pas comparable


Et moi plus haut je te confirme que ce n'est pas simplement que je comptais, c'est plus que a, je l'ai fait.

Premier tour mon vote est pour Hamon car il propose de gagner plus pour consommer plus et donc relancer l'conomie et les emplois.

Second tour, Hamon dzingu et me voil face  un choix plus que tordu. Soit je vote pour Macron qui propose l'inverse de Hamon (faire du moins partout et propose l'austrit en guise d'ultime solution) soit je vote pour LePen qui n'a pas de programme. Le moins dangereux est forcment celui dont tu n'as rien a craindre puisque pas de programme et c'tait bien LePen. Cela dit en passant, si c'est Mlenchon qui avait t face  Macron je votais Mlenchon mais pour d'autres raisons (principalement parce que ces ides taient proches de Hamon).

Qu'est ce qui te choque dans mon raisonnement ?





> Ben tu vois Vincent, je pense  l'intrt gnral, pas juste au miens. Si je dois travailler plus et gagner moins pour qu'il y ait plus d'emplois, a me va. Tant que je gagne assez, que j'ai une vie stable, et que je peux retrouver assez facilement du travail, mme dans d'autres branches, a me va.


@*LSMetag*,
Figure toi que j'ai vot utile pour vous tous aussi. 

Il y a 8 ans j'ai t licenci avec 20% de ma bote pour motif conomique dguis (j'ai gagn aux Prud'hommes) autrement dit j'ai t vir alors que j'allais tre papa de ma premire fille, au nom du profit d'un groupe a qui il fallait remonter toujours plus de dividende. Je ne souhaite a personne d'tre pass par l o je suis pass car a mes yeux le monde venait de s'crouler au moment o je comptais le plus sur lui. Je me suis fait jeter comme une merde alors que mon engagement envers cette socit tait sans faille d'ailleurs ma relation au travail a dfinitivement chang depuis. Dans ce malheur, j'ai retrouv par chance du boulot deux petits mois aprs avoir quitter ma bote. Ce qui s'est pass n'est absolument pas normal et Macron cautionne cette pratique dans sa loi travail.

Alors j'ai aucun problme a dire haut et fort que je voterai toujours pour l'opposer de ce que reprsente Macron et si la seule alternative est un parti extrme alors je n'hsiterai mme pas une seconde.




> Je suis pour Macron, depuis le dbut, et je le revendique. J'ai maintenant un travail stable qui me plait. Mais j'ai galr des annes pour le trouver. Ai subi des checs. Ne savais pas ce que j'allais devenir... Ce que propose Macron rpond  ce genre de problme,  savoir ddramatiser l'chec, mme si on change plus souvent de bote, rduire la peur de tenter, et au passage encourager  employer mme si a veut dire moins de stabilit. Aider aussi  la reconversion quand on ne peut pas rivaliser ou qu'on est has-been.
> Le patron c'est pas forcment le mchant et le salari ce n'est pas forcment le gentil.
> 
> Il faut admettre que notre socit change, qu'il y a la mondialisation et qu'on ne peut pas faire grand chose maintenant qu'on y est,  part devenir Cuba ou le Vnzuela. Tout est interconnect. Donc il faut attirer l'emploi, le renouveler, former, et des aides et accompagnements aux initiatives diverses. Il faut donner envie d'acheter Franais galement, parce que le vin et le Fromage, a ne suffit plus.


Mon analyse est trs diffrente et comme le suggre *TallyHo*, tu t'es demand si c'tait ta faute tous ces checs ? Toutes cette prcarit ? Cette instabilit ?
Moi je suis persuad que non, tu as t comme moi la victime d'un systme dirig par le pognon et o la grande partie des richesses s'orientent vers une lite. Nous autres n'avons droit qu'aux miettes. 

On voit a tous les jours des botes font des plans sociaux alors que la mme anne elles ont verses encore plus de dividendes aux actionnaires ou des PDG partent avec des parachutes dors la mme anne o ils ont demand un effort  leurs salaris (moins intressement par exemple). Whirlpool  Amiens qui dlocalise bientt en Pologne non pas par baisse du carnet de commande mais parce que les actionnaires veulent plus de fric et les salaris Franais cotent trop chers.

Interroge toi c'est quoi la bonne solution ? Le salari Franais doit se rabaisser ? Et le patron de Whirlpool qu'est ce qui ferait sans aucun salari ? Faut peut tre lui rappeler que si il se fait du fric c'est grce a ses salaris alors tirer sur l'ambulance c'est bon maintenant ! 

Aujourd'hui je ne supporte plus tout a !

----------


## Gunny

> C'est pas compliqu, la loi travail vise  pouvoir foutre les seniors dehors sans le moindre risque devant les prud'hommes tellement les plafonds d'indemnits sont bas, tellement bas qu'ils ne couvrent mme pas les frais judiciaires des deux ans de procdures, et que de toute faon le recours aux prud'hommes a t rendu bien plus difficile rcemment. Seniors qui avait t embauchs  une poque o le salaire  l'entre des travailleurs qualifis, diplms, tait encore dcent et o les augmentations taient rgulires. Pour tre remplacs par des jeunes diplms dont le salaire  l'embauche va se rapprocher de plus en plus du SMIC, sans RTT,  qui on demandera de travailler 30h une semaine et 50h la suivante. en CDI-projet, qu'on pourra potentiellement balader sur toute la rgion au gr des besoins.


Ah la flexi-pauvret, quelle belle vision moderne du monde du travail !

----------


## halaster08

> C'est assez rcent que le FN soit pass  gauche.


Le FN n'est pas a gauche, certes Marine a gauchis son discours pour sduire les ouvriers, mais dans les faits ...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Et le patron de Whirlpool qu'est ce qui ferait sans aucun salari ? Faut peut tre lui rappeler que si il se fait du fric c'est grce a ses salaris alors tirer sur l'ambulance c'est bon maintenant !


pour recentrer sur l'informatique, Marissa Mayer la femme qui as coul Yahoo part avec une prime de 210 millions de dollars  ::aie::

----------


## Mingolito

> Le FN n'est pas a gauche, certes Marine a gauchis son discours pour sduire les ouvriers, mais dans les faits ...


Tout a c'est un programme de gauche, la preuve en est c'est le meme programme que Melanchon :


Lors du dbat pour le premier tour des prsidentielles Melenchon et Marine tait quasiment d'accord sur tout.

Tout ce qui est dans le tableau c'est le contraire exact du programme de Fillon, qui est le seul et unique programme de droite qui ait t propos.

----------


## Fuigi

> @*Arnaud*,
> 
> Dans ce malheur, j'ai retrouv par chance du boulot deux petits mois aprs avoir quitter ma bote. Ce qui s'est pass n'est absolument pas normal et Macron cautionne cette pratique dans sa loi travail


Et encore, dans l'informatique on a peut-tre de la chance de trouver "facilement" du travail. Quand je vois les gens qui n'ont pas cette chance, Whirlpool ou encore LVMH qui mettent des gens dans la misre et qui n'ont plus rien aprs.

Je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse dfendre ce systme encore, lorsque l'on voit tout ce qu'il engendre... (Je ne dis pas que tu le dfend bien sr.)

----------


## Rayek

> C'est tout a fait normal que les gauchistes votent Marine car son programme est un copi coll du programme communiste de Georges Marchais.
> 
> Le programme de Fillon est  droite, le programme de Marine est  gauche....
> 
> Le programme de Marine est quasiment le mme que celui de Melenchon : 
> 
> 
> Le Front national c'est du national *socialisme*...


Ce n'est que 9 points (y en a 83 de propos dans le programme de mlenchon et je suppose que c'est la mme chose du cot FN ce n'est que 9 sur les x proposs).

Si tu pouvais viter de faire des fausses news cela serait bien...

Ton trollage  deux balles a va bien 5mn, maintenant c'est plutt lourd et lassant, voir trs mauvais.

----------


## BenoitM

> Le FN n'est pas a gauche, certes Marine a gauchis son discours pour sduire les ouvriers, mais dans les faits ...


C'est ce que j'ai dit  :;): 

Je ne pense pas que se soit uniquement Marine, une partie de lextrme droite a compris que pour faire des voies il fallait chasser sur ce terrain.

Avant le "protectionnisme" n'tait qu'au niveau du sol, maintenant celui-ci est aussi au niveau de l'conomie (America First, Acheter Franais, ...)




> ...


Le premier trollage c'est hlas Mlenchon qui l'a fait  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment de toi, car je ne retrouve pas le message initial, mais c'est prsent dans le message de Vincent ci-dessus :




> Je suis pour Macron, depuis le dbut, et je le revendique. J'ai maintenant un travail stable qui me plait. Mais j'ai galr des annes pour le trouver. Ai subi des checs. Ne savais pas ce que j'allais devenir... Ce que propose Macron rpond  ce genre de problme,  savoir ddramatiser l'chec, mme si on change plus souvent de bote, rduire la peur de tenter, et au passage encourager  employer mme si a veut dire moins de stabilit. Aider aussi  la reconversion quand on ne peut pas rivaliser ou qu'on est has-been.


Alors :

1- Que propose Macron pour ddramatiser l'chec ? (Enfin, niveau salari, car l'anecdote que tu nous raconte l, est bien en tant que salari non ? En quoi faciliter les licenciements pour les entreprises t'aurais aid ?)

2- Oui sur le papier, si on peut licencier plus facilement, on sera peut-tre moins frileux pour embaucher, encore faut-il que j'ai envie / besoin d'embaucher (donc que j'ai les commandes qui suivent), que je ne recherche pas un mouton  5 pattes pour 1 de l'heure (si on en reste  notre domaine). 

Et surtout, on a strictement 0 garanties que les entreprises embaucheront "massivement" une fois qu'elles auront fait le mnage, suffit de voir toutes les aides ces dernires annes, senses aider  l'embauche, et qui ont majoritairement servie  augmenter les dividendes alors que le patronat avait jur / crach qu'ils y aurait au moins X millions d'embauches non ? 

Ca va faire :

- on fait le mnage => + X millions de chmeurs
- certaines boites vont remplacer quelques parasites par des gens plus comptents => - Y milliers de chmeurs 
- si il n'y a pas plus de commandes, (ce qui sera le cas avec X millions de chmeurs en plus qui ont moins d'argent  dpenser), personne n'aura besoin d'embaucher.

3- je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de merveilleux  changer rgulirement de boite ? Au bout d'un moment, tu as peut-tre envie de te poser, dans un coin que tu aimes bien, encore plus si jamais tu as une famille, et que ta femme travaille aussi. Dans certaines rgion, tu ne peux pas changer de boulot tous les 4 matins, et au bout d'un moment, tu vas te retrouver d'tre oblig  dmnager pour en trouver. Tout le monde n'est pas ingnieur informaticien en rgion parisienne, il n'y a pas du travail qui tombe des arbres pour tout le monde si je puis dire. Et si tu retrouve oblig de dmnager, a voudra peut-tre aussi dire perdre son job pour ta femme aussi, afin de te suivre, c'est un risque.

4- Sur les reconversions, je ne dirais rien, car j'avoue que je ne sais pas ce que Macron propose  ce niveau l, mais le cas chant, je prfrerais que tout ce qui concerne les formations et les reconversions soient mis en place AVANT de facilit les licenciements, car on sait tous que ce genre de truc ne se mets pas en place en 2 mois, et donc que pendant ce temps l, a va foutre dans une merde noir un paquet de monde, qui n'aura pas forcment le bagage pour retrouver facilement un emploi.


Enfin bref, je ne connais pas son programme par cur, ni entirement je l'avoue, mais je ne vois strictement rien dans cette futur loi travail 2 qui aurait chang ta situation par rapport  cette situation que tu as vcu. 

Je suis srement trop pessimiste (et toi peut-tre trop optimiste  ne voir que les possibles avantages), et oui, il faudrait lui laisser le bnfice du doute, mais vu comment cela se passe depuis des dizaines d'annes, vu son passif, et tout ce qui a t mis en place ces dernires annes niveau emploi et aide au patronat, j'espre pour toi que je me trompe, mais je pense qu'au final, je serais le moins "surpris / du" de nous deux...

----------


## ManusDei

> En effet et c'est pour a que j'ai crit que je m'excusais par avance et j'ai bien prcis "pour moi" (donc mon opinion). D'ailleurs c'est pour cette raison que je ne moinsse personne dans de tels discussions.
> Je me demande quand mme quelle tu ferais si tu apprenais ton licenciement au nom de la comptitivit ? O alors en voyant tes avantages supprims au nom de la comptitivit ? O que tu sois oblig de travailler plus pour gagner le mme salaire ?


Tu as boss en SSII non ? Les pressions pour faire partir les gens, toutes ces saloperies illgales tu les as vcues. 
Donc la possibillit de dmissionner et de toucher le chomage, c'est plutt bien dans ce genre de cas (mme si je trouve que 3 mois c'est un peu long).

La moiti d'une quipe qui dmissionne parce que la direction dconne avec quelques uns, en sous traitance a peut faire mal aux rsultats du manager et des commerciaux, et faire sortir la bote de chez un client. Surtout si cette moiti d'quipe dbarque en groupe chez un concurrent, avec les missions sous le bras et la bndiction du client. 
C'est ce qui se profile pour moi en ce moment, toucher le chomage tout en dmissionnant serait quand mme plus rassurant que de devoir compter sur la concurrence (mme si dans ce cas, on sait que la concurrence nous ouvrira les bras, la question tant plus "chez quel concurrent on va si notre bote continue  dconner").

----------


## Mingolito

> Ce n'est que 9 points (y en a 83 de propos dans le programme de mlenchon et je suppose que c'est la mme chose du cot FN ce n'est que 9 sur les x proposs).
> 
> Si tu pouvais viter de faire des fausses news cela serait bien...
> 
> Ton trollage  deux balles a va bien 5mn, maintenant c'est plutt lourd et lassant, voir trs mauvais.


Et bien a en fait des fakes news et des trolls  :

 ::fleche::  Georges Marchais rincarn ? Comment Marine Le Pen transforme lentement mais srement le FN en Parti communiste version 70s
 ::fleche::  Georges Marchais-Marine Le Pen, mme combat
 ::fleche::  Marine Le Pen  parle comme un tract du Parti communiste des annes 1970
 ::fleche::  Marine Le Pen est-elle la vraie fille de Georges Marchais ?
 ::fleche::  "Marine Le Pen ressemble de plus en plus  Georges Marchais"
Etc...

Au passage comme tu es modrateur a devrait t'intresser, je pense que tu as pas lu  : Rgles spcifiques appliques au forum politique : NOUVEAU Avril 2017

Dj me traiter de troll et tous le reste de ton propos c'est une norme agression personnelle en violation des rgles du club, et j'ai le droit d'expliquer aux gens que le programme de Marine est de gauche, comme ont essays de faire plusieurs journalistes qui ont oublis d'tre stupide,  et c'est confirm partout merci d'avance pour mon droit  la libert d'expression  :;): 




> Rgles spcifiques appliques au forum politique : NOUVEAU Avril 2017
> Lire attentivement les rgles du club.
> Toute personne qui rcidivera  ne pas respecter les rgles pourra tre interdite d'accs au forum Actualits.
> 
> Les remarques ou questions sur la modration ne sont tolres que par MP ou email aux responsables modration.
> 
> Notre objectif est que ce forum reste un espace de discussion amical et agrable. Le but est de ne pas modrer, ou de modrer le moins possible d'une faon gnrale, sauf dans les cas suivants :
> *Les attaques personnelles vis  vis des autres membres, notamment le harclement, ne seront pas tolres, cela pourra donc tre modr si vous en tes victime et que vous le signalez.*
> Les opinions racistes, antismites, xnophobes ou autres relevant de la loi Gayssot seront modres si vous les signalez
> ...

----------


## LSMetag

> Sans vouloir t'offenser, tu entres de plein pied dans leurs jeux culpabilisants du citoyen. Si il n'y a pas de travail, c'est de ta faute, tu travailles trop ; si ton collgue est pay au smic, c'est de ta faute, tu es trop pay ; etc... Certes on peut mieux rpartir entre nous mais que fais tu des milliards qui sont dtourns par les patrons-voyous ? Et c'est un trs gros morceau qui handicape vraiment le pays.


Personnellement je ne suis pas du tout culpabilis. Je dis juste que je fais partie des maillons du fonctionnement de mon pays, voire du monde. La solidarit reste d'accepter de sacrifier pour, mme indirectement, le plus grand nombre.

Il y a des patrons voyous. Mais ceux-ci malgr tout embauchent et peuvent se barrer n'importe quand et o si on les regarde de travers. Alors faisons en sorte de donner envie aux autres d'entreprendre,  de bonnes entreprises de s'implanter chez nous,  des acteurs externes d'investir chez nous, pour ne plus tre dpendants de ces quelques patrons voyous, ou tre assez puissants pour pouvoir faire pressions sur eux.

Il n'y a pas de culpabilit. Il faut juste tous s'y mettre, c'est tout.

C'est comme ceux qui disent "je ne vais pas voter, les autres le feront", ou pareil concernant l'cologie.

----------


## Rayek

> Et bien a en fait des fakes news et des trolls  :
> 
>  Georges Marchais rincarn ? Comment Marine Le Pen transforme lentement mais srement le FN en Parti communiste version 70s
>  Georges Marchais-Marine Le Pen, mme combat
>  Marine Le Pen  parle comme un tract du Parti communiste des annes 1970
>  Marine Le Pen est-elle la vraie fille de Georges Marchais ?
>  "Marine Le Pen ressemble de plus en plus  Georges Marchais"
> Etc...


5 liens avec Marchais 0 avec mlenchon pas mal, tu peux mieux faire  ::aie:: 

Pour le troll ce n'est pas une attaque personnelle, c'est un fait  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> Et surtout, on a strictement 0 garanties que les entreprises embaucheront "massivement"


Parce que les politiciens ne leur en demandent pas... L'embauche est un prtexte pour faire avaler le cadeau fiscal auprs du peuple. Concrtement, on a dj des dispositifs en place pour rduire les charges (contrairement  ce qui est dit par certaines personnes) et on a vu ce que a a donn : comme tu le dis, trs peu de rpercussions sur les salaris. Maintenant, il faut rduire les charges ou donner des aides en demandant des vraies contre-parties, pas des promesses ou des effets d'annonce.

----------


## Grogro

> Et encore, dans l'informatique on a peut-tre de la chance de trouver "facilement" du travail. Quand je vois les gens qui n'ont pas cette chance, Whirlpool ou encore LVMH qui mettent des gens dans la misre et qui n'ont plus rien aprs.
> 
> Je ne comprend pas qu'on puisse dfendre ce systme encore, lorsque l'on voit tout ce qu'il engendre... (Je ne dis pas que tu le dfend bien sr.)


Et qui ont un crdit sur 20 ou 30 ans au cul, pour une baraque en carton invendable, qui aura perdu les 3/4 de sa valeur d'achat, puisque situe dans une ville o l'usine tait le seul gros employeur.

----------


## _Thomas

> Dj me traiter de troll et tous le reste de ton propos c'est une norme agression personnelle en violation des rgles du club [...]


LOL ? Tu te dfinissais toi-mme comme un troll fin fvrier :




> C'est le contraire, avant j'tais juste un lecteur, j'ai cr ce pseudo pour troller uniquement, et dnoncer l'hypocrisie politique, pour rigoler, c'est une farce.

----------


## LSMetag

> Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment de toi, car je ne retrouve pas le message initial, mais c'est prsent dans le message de Vincent ci-dessus :
> 
> 
> 
> Alors :
> 
> 1- Que propose Macron pour ddramatiser l'chec ? (Enfin, niveau salari, car l'anecdote que tu nous raconte l, est bien en tant que salari non ? En quoi faciliter les licenciements pour les entreprises t'aurais aid ?)
> 
> 2- Oui sur le papier, si on peut licencier plus facilement, on sera peut-tre moins frileux pour embaucher, encore faut-il que j'ai envie / besoin d'embaucher (donc que j'ai les commandes qui suivent), que je ne recherche pas un mouton  5 pattes pour 1 de l'heure (si on en reste  notre domaine). 
> ...



Ce qui aura chang, c'est que je n'aurais pas eu besoin d'tre dclar "travailleur handicap" ( raison mais voila) pour pouvoir avoir un poste. Avant j'tais  chaque fois vir au bout de 7/8 mois par rupture conventionnelle,  cause de mes diffrences. Du genre "tu bosses bien mais on ne peut pas se permettre de prendre le risque de t'embaucher". Il a fallu que j'ai un statut pour me protger de a, et a se passe trs bien...

Pareil, j'ai pens  crer ma bote juste avant. J'aurais bien aim  ce moment l qu'on accepte de me prter des sous et de me coatcher. Mais il n'y avait pas cet lan  l'investissement. J'avanais petit  petit mais c'tait le chemin de croix.

Ddramatiser l'chec, c'est ne pas se demander si on va finir sous les ponts si on perd son job ou si son entreprise se casse la figure. Combien de fois j'ai dprim  cause de a ? Et je comprends bien ce que ressentent par exemple les ouvriers de Florange.
C'est pouvoir, comme au Quebec, tre recrut  50 balais, aprs formations (c'est un des gros chantiers du programme de Macron) et des reconversions (pour les agriculteurs, par exemple). C'est pouvoir retenter immdiatement.

Pour le moment qu'est-ce qu'on a ? Des fermetures d'usines, peu d'embauche et des gens en chmage de longue dure. Les syndicats ne peuvent rien, mme s'ils cassent tout, et souvent le rsultat c'est qu'ils ont empch les ngociations qui allaient sauver au moins une partie des emplois. L'tat arrive  limiter la casse, mais ce n'est pas parfait.

Je comprends ceux qui veulent se poser. Mais on peut trs bien bosser dans plusieurs botes dans la mme ville, ou le mme dpartement. Si celles-ci peuvent/veulent embaucher. Actuellement, embaucher en CDI, c'est un gros investissement pour une bote.

Alors on fait quoi ? On continue comme a ou on agit ? Rien n'est jamais sr, mais ce qui est sr, c'est qu'en ne faisant rien, on n'obtient rien, voire pire, on laisse les choses se dgrader.

----------


## TallyHo

> Personnellement je ne suis pas du tout culpabilis. Je dis juste que je fais partie des maillons du fonctionnement de mon pays, voire du monde. La solidarit reste d'accepter de sacrifier pour, mme indirectement, le plus grand nombre.


La solidarit est pour tout le monde... Je suis aussi un adepte des 80/20 et je crois qu'il vaut mieux investir de l'nergie  rcuprer 70 fois plus, non ?

----------


## Mingolito

> 5 liens avec Marchais 0 avec mlenchon pas mal, tu peux mieux faire


Tu es d'une mauvaise fois impressionnante, pour Melanchon versus Marine je t'ai mis le tableau, et *ce tableau reprsente des points clef d'un point de vue conomique*, ce sont ces points les plus importants qui permettent de savoir si un programme est de gauche ou de droite, et la il y a pas photo, le FN est dsormais clairement  gauche. D'autre part si tu avais avais vu le dbat pour le premier tour des prsidentielles tu aurais constat par toi mme que Marine et Melenchon tait d'accord sur presque tout. Par ailleurs beaucoup d'lecteurs de Melenchon ont vot Marine au 2eme tour et non Macron...

La comparaison avec Marchais a t faite massivement parce que en plus qu'il tait communistes (donc de gauche je t'explique), il avait le mme programme anti immigration que Marine, donc cela explique si par hasard tu as envie d'apprendre quelque chose qu'un programme anti immigration a n'est pas une exclusivit de droite, cela  t aussi utilis par la gauche... Voila un exemple d'article avis : *Front national : un programme conomique dextrme gauche*.

----------


## LSMetag

> La solidarit est pour tout le monde... Je suis aussi un adepte des 80/20 et je crois qu'il vaut mieux investir de l'nergie  rcuprer 70 fois plus, non ?


C'est comme un couple ou un deal. Du donnant donnant. Il y a toujours ceux qui veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire. Sortons d'abord de ce gupier, et aprs on verra comment vraiment s'enrichir.

----------


## TallyHo

> Alors on fait quoi ? On continue comme a ou on agit ? Rien n'est jamais sr, mais ce qui est sr, c'est qu'en ne faisant rien, on n'obtient rien, voire pire, on laisse les choses se dgrader.


J'ai bien une rponse mais je vais encore avoir droit au refrain communiste... Les habitus savent  quelle forme d'conomie je pense.




> C'est comme un couple ou un deal. Du donnant donnant. Il y a toujours ceux qui veulent le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crmire. Sortons d'abord de ce gupier, et aprs on verra comment vraiment s'enrichir.


Oui mais c'est li... Un exemple, on fustige le dficit de la scu, rcuprer une part des dtournements fiscaux permet de couvrir ce dficit, le RSA / CMU et il t'en reste encore pour faire des projets de formation par exemple puisque tu en parles. C'est comme une boite qui a de l'argent dehors  cause d'impays, de retards de paiements, etc... Elle aura beau y mettre la meilleure volont du monde pour bien faire son job, si le fric ne rentre pas, elle coule.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> la possibillit de dmissionner et de toucher le chomage, c'est plutt bien dans ce genre de cas (mme si je trouve que 3 mois c'est un peu long).


Je suis plus ou moins d'accord avec toi sur ce point.

Pourquoi plus ou moins ?

Parce que c'est purement psychologique. A ce jour, mme dans les SSII :
Qui dmissionne pour choisir le chmage ? Je crois que je ne prends pas trop de risque a dire qu'il n'y a quasiment personne.Qui dmissionne lorsqu'il a trouv un autre emploi ? Alors l par contre, il y a du monde et surtout dans les SSII ou le turnover est juste comme il faut pour se permettre de changer d'employeur.

Si moi, *Vincent PETIT* prsident de la rpublique, je dis "joctroie les indemnits chmages  tous ceux qui sont dans le cas n1" (dit il ce petit con sur un ton royal).... tu aurais pas un peu l'impression que je me vous de la gueule du monde ?

La ralit c'est que tu dmissionnes lorsque tu as un autre boulot derrire et donc tu ne passes que trs peu de temps au chmage voir mme pas du tout. *Ce que propose Macron c'est la lgendaire poudre de perlimpinpin*  ::ptdr:: 





> La moiti d'une quipe qui dmissionne parce que la direction dconne avec quelques uns, en sous traitance a peut faire mal aux rsultats du manager et des commerciaux, et faire sortir la bote de chez un client. Surtout si cette moiti d'quipe dbarque en groupe chez un concurrent, avec les missions sous le bras et la bndiction du client. 
> C'est ce qui se profile pour moi en ce moment, toucher le chomage tout en dmissionnant serait quand mme plus rassurant que de devoir compter sur la concurrence (mme si dans ce cas, on sait que la concurrence nous ouvrira les bras, la question tant plus "chez quel concurrent on va si notre bote continue  dconner").


Oul ! Compter sur la solidarit des collgues qui seraient prt a dmissionner comme un seul homme ? Le tous pour un, un pour tous ? Moi je ne parierai pas une pice l dessus.
Mais si vraiment dans ton quipe vous tes comme a, alors l chapeau ! Je vous invite mme  monter votre propre section syndical.

Je pense tout de mme que dans la majorit des cas, le patron va licencier ses gars des qu'il y aura un peu trop d'inter-contrat.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tu es d'une mauvaise fois impressionnante, pour Melanchon versus Marine je t'ai mis le tableau, et *ce tableau reprsente des points clef d'un point de vue conomique*, ce sont ces points les plus importants qui permettent de savoir si un programme est de gauche ou de droite, et la il y a pas photo, le FN est dsormais clairement  gauche. D'autre part si tu avais avais vu le dbat pour le premier tour des prsidentielles tu aurais constat par toi mme que Marine et Melenchon tait d'accord sur presque tout. Par ailleurs beaucoup d'lecteurs de Melenchon ont vot Marine au 2eme tour et non Macron...


Au final qu'es ce qu'on en as foutre que Marine soit de gauche ou de droite ?
je veut dire sa apporte quoi au final dintressant ?

dans la mme ide, on pourrais aussi dbattre pour savoir si Macron est de droite ou de gauche, oui mais sa me fera une belle jambe une fois la question tranche.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui aura chang, c'est que je n'aurais pas eu besoin d'tre dclar "travailleur handicap" ( raison mais voila) pour pouvoir avoir un poste. Avant j'tais  chaque fois vir au bout de 7/8 mois par rupture conventionnelle,  cause de mes diffrences. Du genre "tu bosses bien mais on ne peut pas se permettre de prendre le risque de t'embaucher". Il a fallu que j'ai un statut pour me protger de a, et a se passe trs bien...


Effectivement, avec cette nouvelle loi, tu pourras tre vir sans passer par la case "rupture conventionnelle", et tu toucheras encore moins...

Ce que je vais dire, n'est pas sarcastique, mais puisque tu te dfinis toi-mme pour Macron et ce "depuis longtemps", que propose-t'il exactement qui changera ceci ? 

Encore une fois, je ne vois pas en quoi "faciliter les licenciements", fera que tu n'auras plus besoin d'tre dclar travailleur handicap (surtout si comme tu le dis, c'est  raison) ?  Au contraire, vu ce que tu dis, tu devrais plutt vouloir que les socits aient plus de mal  virer de bons lments juste sous prtexte qu'ils prsentent une forme de handicap (ton histoire pour moi, c'est de la discrimination si tu faisais le job), pas qu'elles aient encore plus de facilit  le faire.

Et en admettant que, au final, tu nous dis que tu votes pour lui, car la situation que tu as vcu aurait pu tre diffrente, et donc tu le fait pour viter cela  tout ceux qui sont dans ton cas, alors c'est trs gentil pour eux, mais combien d'autres personnes vont en ptir plutt qu'en profiter ? Il y a t'il vraiment plus de monde dans ta situation, qui va profiter de je ne sais quoi que veut mettre en place Macron, que de personnes qui vont perdre leur job pour rien ? Sous cet angle, le ct "je ne suis pas goste", parait tout de mme moins prononc, je suis dsol (oui tu ne le fais pas pour toi, mais pour ceux dans TA situation, et peut-tre aussi au cas o cela se reproduirait non ?).    




> Pareil, j'ai pens  crer ma bote juste avant. J'aurais bien aim  ce moment l qu'on accepte de me prter des sous et de me coatcher. Mais il n'y avait pas cet lan  l'investissement. J'avanais petit  petit mais c'tait le chemin de croix.


La aussi, je ne vois pas le rapport, en quoi le fait que la boite trucmuche puisse licencier plus facilement sans aller aux prud'hommes, va pousser le banquier ou n'importe quel autre investisseur  te prter de l'argent pour ta boite  toi ? Si tu n'arrives dj pas  avoir les financements pour monter ta boite, c'est qu'il y a un soucis autre que de savoir si une fois qu'elle sera cre tu pourras licencier facilement ou non.

Aujourd'hui, des boites se crent tous les jours, si tu n'as pas eu le financement, c'est (peut-tre, je n'en sais rien) que ton projet n'a pas t jug viable financirement, ou que tu n'as pas su convaincre les personnes que tu as rencontr et il aurait peut-tre fallu voir d'autres investisseurs ? 

(Enfin bon, la on tombe dans un cas particuliers qu'on ne peut pas forcment gnraliser, je ne suis pas sr que cela vaille la peine de se focaliser dessus).






> Ddramatiser l'chec, c'est ne pas se demander si on va finir sous les ponts si on perd son job ou si son entreprise se casse la figure. Combien de fois j'ai dprim  cause de a ? Et je comprends bien ce que ressentent par exemple les ouvriers de Florange.
> C'est pouvoir, comme au Quebec, tre recrut  50 balais, aprs formations (c'est un des gros chantiers du programme de Macron) et des reconversions (pour les agriculteurs, par exemple). C'est pouvoir retenter immdiatement.


Encore une fois, tu pars du principe que facilit de licenciement = embauche  tout va, perso j'y croirais quand je le verrais.

De plus, il ne faut pas comparer avec le Qubec ou les USA qui ont une mentalit totalement diffrente, dj y'a pas le culte du diplme et du jeunisme, suffit de montrer que t'en veux pour tre embauch limite.

Et puis oui, au Qubec ou plus particulirement aux USA, tu peux mme retrouver un job  plus de 70/80 ans, et en gnral, tu n'as pas le choix, car ta retraite ne suffit pas. Aller mettre des courses dans un sac en papier  75 ans, dsol, mais moi cela ne m'intresse pas.





> Pour le moment qu'est-ce qu'on a ? Des fermetures d'usines, peu d'embauche et des gens en chmage de longue dure. Les syndicats ne peuvent rien, mme s'ils cassent tout, et souvent le rsultat c'est qu'ils ont empch les ngociations qui allaient sauver au moins une partie des emplois. L'tat arrive  limiter la casse, mais ce n'est pas parfait.


Et donc paupriser les employs sera plus efficace pour combattre cela, que de combattre les X dizaines / centaines de milliards de fraude fiscale, ou de mieux rpartir les millions qui partent en dividendes suite aux licenciements de masse ? 





> Je comprends ceux qui veulent se poser. Mais on peut trs bien bosser dans plusieurs botes dans la mme ville, ou le mme dpartement. Si celles-ci peuvent/veulent embaucher.


Oui on peut, mais comme je disais, cela dpend de la ville / du dpartement / de la volont d'embaucher / de ton cursus / etc etc

Ca fait beaucoup de "conditions" au final...





> Alors on fait quoi ? On continue comme a ou on agit ? Rien n'est jamais sr, mais ce qui est sr, c'est qu'en ne faisant rien, on n'obtient rien, voire pire, on laisse les choses se dgrader.


Ce que propose Macron est "une" solution, pas la seule. 

On n'a pas le choix qu'entre sa solution et ne rien faire.  :;):

----------


## free07

> Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de gauchistes sur Developpez.com


AMHA, c'est surtout qu'il y a de plus en plus de monde pour s'apercevoir que les solutions politiques qui sont appliques depuis une trentaine d'annes ne fonctionnent pas, la preuve en est, depuis ces dcennies, le chmage augmente et les ingalits sociales aussi !

Il y a besoin de changer les modles conomiques et sociaux qui sessoufflent de + en + et posent des problmes toujours plus insolubles, mais bon, si changement il y a, cela ne se fera pas en quelques mois, ni mme en quelques annes.

----------


## foetus

> Oul ! Compter sur la solidarit des collgues qui seraient prt a dmissionner comme un seul homme ?


Les collgues de Julien Chize l'ont fait  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Qui dmissionne pour choisir le chmage ? Je crois que je ne prends pas trop de risque a dire qu'il n'y a quasiment personne.


Personne, car aujourd'hui si tu dmissionnes tu ne touche pas le chmage. Donc tu es oblig d'avoir un plan B lors de la dmission. 
Le jour o le plan B peut devenir toucher le chomage, si on est assez nombreux on peut changer les pratiques localement, sur un projet avec 1 an de monte en comptence, la SSII sera plus hsitante  dconner, sous peine de perdre une partie de l'quipe.




> Oul ! Compter sur la solidarit des collgues qui seraient prt a dmissionner comme un seul homme ? Le tous pour un, un pour tous ? Moi je ne parierai pas une pice l dessus.
> Mais si vraiment dans ton quipe vous tes comme a, alors l chapeau ! Je vous invite mme  monter votre propre section syndical.


La situation est pas tout  fait celle l mais oui on est en train de forcer une ngociation en groupe, en partie  cause des seniors et des gens en priode d'essai.
Ceux qui ont dj dcid de partir n'ont pour l'instant rien dit  la direction, pour qu'on puisse prsenter un front uni.
Et on a dj pris des contacts informels avec des SSII concurrentes, au cas o.




> Je pense tout de mme que dans la majorit des cas, le patron va licencier ses gars des qu'il y aura un peu trop d'inter-contrat.


Oui. Et a me choque pas, je ne crois gure  l'emploi  vie, le I de CDI est bien Indtermin et non Illimit.

PS : et pourtant je ne suis pas spcialement pro-Macron, il y a bien des choses  lui reprocher mais je ne trouve pas que a soit tout ngatif.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Personne, car aujourd'hui si tu dmissionnes tu ne touche pas le chmage. Donc tu es oblig d'avoir un plan B lors de la dmission. 
> Le jour o le plan B peut devenir toucher le chomage, si on est assez nombreux on peut changer les pratiques localement, sur un projet avec 1 an de monte en comptence, la SSII sera plus hsitante  dconner, sous peine de perdre une partie de l'quipe.


Je me suis mal exprim, ce que je voulais dire c'est plutt - A mon avis - trs peu de monde choisirait de dmissionner pour aller au chmage mme sachant qu'il peut toucher les indemnits. Ne serait ce que parce tu ne cotises plus pour ta retraite, ou que tu ne peux plus faire de crdit  la banque etc... Mme avec les indemnits chmage je ne peux pas croire que ple emploi sera un chappatoire o l'on pourra s'y rfugier.

Pour une SSII je pense aussi que a peut la refroidir de savoir que ces employs vont se casser autre part avec les clients mais pour les autres entreprises, elles n'en auront rien a secouer. a finira en "_t'es pas content, tu as qu'a te barrer, j'embaucherai quelqu'un d'autre.... et pis mme que tu es content, je te vire si je veux_"




> La situation est pas tout  fait celle l mais oui on est en train de forcer une ngociation en groupe, en partie  cause des seniors et des gens en priode d'essai.
> Ceux qui ont dj dcid de partir n'ont pour l'instant rien dit  la direction, pour qu'on puisse prsenter un front uni.
> Et on a dj pris des contacts informels avec des SSII concurrentes, au cas o.


Moi qui porte un mandat CE parrain par un syndicat, je ne peux que dire bravo !

Mais j'ai quasiment la certitude de savoir ce qui va vous arrive en faisant cela et dans la cas o votre solidarit lche !

Dans une entreprise que je connais bien ils savent faire et bien en plus : Un noyau dur de dtecter (fait chier), tous leader en plus (merde on peut pas en manipuler un pour faire lcher les autres)  ::fleche::  t'en choisie un au hasard et tu lui donnes une promotion de la mort en lui disant ouvertement qu'il a fait un bon boulot. En mme pas 6 mois, le noyau casse a cause de l'injustice que cela crait.

----------


## Invit

> Personne, car aujourd'hui si tu dmissionnes tu ne touche pas le chmage. Donc tu es oblig d'avoir un plan B lors de la dmission. 
> Le jour o le plan B peut devenir toucher le chomage, si on est assez nombreux on peut changer les pratiques localement, sur un projet avec 1 an de monte en comptence, la SSII sera plus hsitante  dconner, sous peine de perdre une partie de l'quipe.



C'est peut-tre diffrent dans les SSII (moins touch par le chmage il me semble), mais dans mon secteur et dans beaucoup d'autres, trs peu choisissent le chmage, avec ou sans rmunration. Ceux qui le font sont principalement des gens qui trouvent facilement du travail dans n'importe quel secteur, qui sont mobiles, acceptent les emplois flexibles et ont leur place bien assise au sein de la socit. a fait pas beaucoup de monde. Le taux de chmage de longue dure actuel fait flipper, bien plus que la maigreur du RSA.
Par contre, on peut y ajouter ceux qui dmissionnent parce qu'ils se sentent harcels, ou parce qu'ils se sentent mal  leur poste actuel. Pour ceux l, a peut tre intressant effectivement. Mais je crains une augmentation de la pression exerce par le Ple emploi, qui est dj trs mal vcue, et qui est me semble-t-il encourage par Macron (avec l'histoire de l'interdiction de refus des postes raisonnables, qui existe dj d'ailleurs).

----------


## Aeson

> C'est FAUX ! Il veut passer par ordonnance parce que sinon personne n'acceptera une telle casse sociale.


FAUX  :;):  Les deputs doivent quand meme autoriser et valid l'ordonance....  Donc il ne passe pas en force. Il demande au parlement d'accelerer le processus. Rien de plus. Alors vos histoire de dictature et tout le reste garder ca pour la prochaine news sur Microsoft  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Par contre, on peut y ajouter ceux qui dmissionnent parce qu'ils se sentent harcels, ou parce qu'ils se sentent mal  leur poste actuel. Pour ceux l, a peut tre intressant effectivement.


Et pour l'employeur aussi qui sera  l'abri des poursuites (l'employ prfrant griller son droit  la dmission) et qui pourra trouver d'autres souffre-douleurs... Intelligent le Macron !

----------


## laerne

> Au final qu'es ce qu'on en as foutre que Marine soit de gauche ou de droite ?
> je veut dire sa apporte quoi au final dintressant ?


Quand on a pas envie de montrer toutes les caractristiques du produit, on vend les labels

----------


## Mingolito

> Au final qu'es ce qu'on en as foutre que Marine soit de gauche ou de droite ?
> je veut dire sa apporte quoi au final dintressant ?


Je ne faisais que rebondir sur le commentaire d'une personne qui  vot Melenchon au premier tour et qui a dclar avoir vot au Marine aux 2eme.
Pour le reste je trouve a dommage de coller une tiquette "de droite" sur une candidate qui propose une politique interventionniste, donc de gauche, car c'est le contraire du libralisme, c'est donc de l'intox.

Pour ceux qui veulent pas comprendre voila un graphique trs pertinent qui va vous clairer :




Le problme c'est que le FN de Marine est vu comme un parti "conservateur", donc traditionnellement de droite, mais la notion conservateur/progressiste n'est pas la plus importante conomiquement parlant, et surtout que aprs tout un communiste qui ne veux pas qu'on change le code du travail est un "conservateur" d'une certaine faon, et un parti qui vise  le changer (en marche et  les rpublicains) progressiste, donc cette notion est devenue totalement subjective, la notion la plus importante d'un point de vue conomique, et pour les rsultats  attendre sur le chmage et le niveau de vie par exemple, qui est la proccupation numro 1 des lecteurs, c'est la partie interventionnisme (gauche) contre libralisme (droite), ce graphique montre clairement que Marine est classe  gauche, du mme cot que le parti communiste, le PS de Hamon et Melenchon. Ce graphique montre que  droite dans les candidats les plus connus c'est bien Fillon qui est le plus  droite pour le libralisme.

Si vous regardez bien le positionnement des autres politiques connus comme Valls et Macron par exemple vous verrez que c'est aussi tout  fait pertinent.

Selon ce graphique, Marine n'est pas  l'extrme droite, elle n'est pas  la droite de Fillon, le plus  droite c'est Fillon, Marine est  gauche, elle est pour l'interventionnisme conomique, ce qui est du communisme.

----------


## LSMetag

Merci pour ta rponse complte Zirak ! Oui je me base en partie sur mon exprience.

En SS2I ils ont l'embarras du choix. Si on ne te sent pas assez playmobil, voila
.. 4 fois dans mon cas.
La RQTH ici c'est juste du travail  moindre cot pour l'entreprise et une amende en moins.

Ce que je trouve etrange c'est qu'on se proccuppe plus des gens qui ont un emploi que de ceux qui en cherchent ou n'en trouvent pas. Il y en a qui gueulent parce qu'on veut les faire travailler plus alors que d'autres seraient bien content de juste travailler et toucher plus que le RSA.

Pour la cration d'entreprise c'est  juste que quand tu es au RSA, tu n'es pas aid.

Je comprends les mesures de Macron et je les accepte par rapport  ce que j'en espre. Que la majorit des entreprises, et des citoyens, va jouer le jeu. Je suis optimiste, d'autres sont pessimistes. C'est l que se crent les diffrence de point de vue.

Beaucoup d'entreprises (PME) ont fait faillite sous la crise. On comprends qu'ils veulent pouvoir voir venir. Un cadre de loi dans les procdures de licenciement permettrait non seulement une obligation de remplir des conditions prcises et strictes, mais viterait des jugements arbitraires dans un sens ou dans un autre.

Il n'y a pas une seule solution c'est sr. C'est juste qu'on a lu un prsident qui en propose une. Ce serait assez bte de crer une situation bloquante de cohabitation, alors qu'on a connu bien pire prsident ces 10 dernires annes.

On a aussi les expriences de Mitterrand ou de la Grce. Au dbut a arrose, ca rsiste,... 2 ans aprs c'est la rigueur.

C'est d'ailleurs Macron qui a dfendu la Grce quand Bruxelles menaait de fermer ses banques.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce que je trouve etrange c'est qu'on se proccuppe plus des gens qui ont un emploi que de ceux qui en cherchent ou n'en trouvent pas.


Non du tout, c'est que malgr tout ce que l'on nous raconte, on ne croit toujours pas qu'il est ncessaire de "sacrifier" ceux qui ont un emploi pour aider ceux qui n'en ont pas quand "financirement", on a largement de quoi mettre en place un systme qui contenterait tout le monde, si les "gentils patrons" et autres actionnaires ne s'accaparaient pas tout.  ::):  




> Il y en a qui gueulent parce qu'on veut les faire travailler plus alors que d'autres seraient bien content de juste travailler et toucher plus que le RSA.


Non ils gueulent car on veut les faire travailler plus pour un salaire moindre, et qu'ils seront  la merci d'une saute d'humeur du patron pour perdre leur emploi.

Perso, je veux bien partager mon temps de travail, et faire un 3/4 temps ou mme un mi-temps si a peut permettre d'embaucher, mais  condition de conserver mon salaire entier, ou de toucher un complment car sinon je ne m'en sortirai pas financirement, je peux vivre en rognant sur mon salaire, mais pas tant (je suis etam en province, je n'ai pas un salaire de cadre en RP hein ^^).

On me souffle dans l'oreille que c'est le principe du revenu  vie / salaire de base, qui tait une autre des possibles solutions...  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour la cration d'entreprise c'est  juste que quand tu es au RSA, tu n'es pas aid.


Tu es aid, il faut juste se renseigner un peu plus et ne pas s'arrter  ce que Pole-Emploi te dit ou mme la CCI. Il faut taper aux portes de la Rgion, du Dpartement, du Dput, etc... Il y a des gens qui sont vraiment partis de rien, j'en connais dont un garagiste et un restaurateur et ce sont des commerces avec de gros investissements quand mme. Non on est bien aid en France pour a, franchement...




> Beaucoup d'entreprises (PME) ont fait faillite sous la crise.


Et une catgorie de PME a travers la crise mieux que les autres... Sauf que ce n'est pas dans l'idologie de personnes comme Macron...

----------


## micka132

> elle est pour l'interventionnisme conomique, ce qui est du communisme.


Toute intervention ayant un impact sur l'conomie c'est du communisme? Donc l'ducation nationale est un appareil communiste puisque visant  former de futurs travailleurs. Le fait de renflouer une banque quand elle fait dfaut c'est du communisme. Les normes environnementales et/ou de scurites sont des principes communistes et meme macron est un communiste qui veut meme pas enlever tous les impots des socits!  ::roll:: .
Bon a compris ta haine 'anti-rouge" mais faut peut etre viter d'xagrer non?

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> FAUX  Les deputs doivent quand meme autoriser et valid l'ordonance....


Hummm.... je n'ai pas dit le contraire  ::koi:: 

Macron veut une majorit au parlement comme a il demandera, a sa propre majorit, si il peut faire passer quelques lois par ordonnances (ce qui revient a faire ce que tu veux avec l'accord de ta propre famille politique  ::lol::  = dictature) et si Macron veut faire de cette faon c'est parce qu'il sait trs bien que personne n'acceptera une telle casse sociale (je parle du parlement dans sa totalit). 

Il n'a pas l'intention de dbattre avec les autres parties politiques et si les Franais lui offre la majorit, il pourra concrtiser son intention !  




> Donc il ne passe pas en force. Il demande au parlement d'accelerer le processus. Rien de plus.


Ah parce que toi tu vois une diffrence entre passer en force et faire ce que tu veux avec l'accord de tes seuls subalternes ? Moi non ! C'est un passage en force avec du lubrifiant.



_ps : une ordonnance a revient a demander au parlement "Est ce que je peux faire une loi sans rien vous demander sur tel sujet et tel point et entre telle date et telle date ?" Si la majorit dit oui bah tu fais ce que tu veux sur le point que tu as annonc et dans le dlai impartie._

----------


## Mingolito

> Toute intervention ayant un impact sur l'conomie c'est du communisme? Donc l'ducation nationale est un appareil communiste puisque visant  former de futurs travailleurs. Le fait de renflouer une banque quand elle fait dfaut c'est du communisme. Les normes environnementales et/ou de scurites sont des principes communistes et meme macron est un communiste qui veut meme pas enlever tous les impots des socits! .
> Bon a compris ta haine 'anti-rouge" mais faut peut etre viter d'xagrer non?


Avoir une conomie de march a veux par dire pas d"tat.
Du temps de Pompidou qui tait le dernier prsident de droite  avoir eu une politique de droite (et donc le plein emploi) il y avais les services de base, comme l'ducation, la sant etc.

Prenons un autre exemple, est ce que c'est normal que ca soit l'tat qui dirige Areva ? 
L'Etat franais contrle directement ou indirectement 86,52 % du capital d'AREVA, rsultat des milliards d'euros vols par les politiques, des milliards qui devront tres rembourss par les contribuables via EDF... Areva, les dessous d'un scandale d'un tat totalement corrompu.

Le communisme, et l'interventionnisme d'tat mnent toujours  la ruine car les politiques sont incomptents et corrompus, ca n'est pas aux politiques de diriger les entreprises, si les politiques arrivent  manager les services d'tats sans dilapider des milliards par pure incomptence a serait dj un miracle.
Par consquent toute politique de gauche ne peu mener qu' a l'chec.

La seule politique de gauche qui peut marcher marginalement c'est une social dmocratie base sur une conomie trs riche (comme dans quelques pays nordiques), encore faut il laisser l'conomie fonctionner normalement, donc limiter au minimum l'interventionnisme conomique de l'tat, c'est le projet de Macron.

Explications : Ltat-actionnaire : lincomptence en matire de gestion dentreprise 
<<Les chiffres sont clairs : les entreprises dont ltat est actionnaire font toujours moins bien que les autres entreprises cotes et ce nest pas ncessairement parce que ltat utilise ces entreprises comme des armes politiques.>>

Donc pour revenir au sujet, allger le code du travail c'est une politique de diminution de l'interventionnisme d'tat, donc une politique librale, donc de droite. Aprs si cela relance l'conomie, et que ce regain de richesses est partiellement utilis pour des subventions de services pour la "justice sociale", c'est une social dmocratie...

----------


## Mat.M

> Avoir une conomie de march a veux par dire pas d"tat.
> ...


a fait depuis belle lurette que l'Etat n'intervient plus dans l'conomie de march pour cause les caisses sont vides il y  a 2000 milliards de dette publique...videmment oui il y a quelques grands groupes comme Areva mais sinon si l'Etat intervenait dans l'conomie de march l'Etat aurait rinject de l'argent pour Whirpool et compagnie...bref toutes les entreprises qui sont menaces de fermeture et qui sont rachetes par les entreprises trangres et les fonds d'investissement.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais depuis des dcennies les entreprises franaises n'ont jamais t capables de mettre de la trsorie de ct, de s'autofinancer pour pallier  des coups durs contrairement aux Allemands..ce qui fait qu'une majorit d'entreprises franaises se font racheter par les fonds d'investissement trangers.
Comme a tout le surplus d'une grande entreprise franaise part sous forme de dividendes pour ces fonds d'investissements.
Pour info la dette prive des entreprises en France c'est 70-80% du PIB  ::roll:: 

Ah faites gaffe a arrive aussi pour les grandes boites d'informatiques par exemple cette grande entreprise de logiciel de gestion lyonnaise rachete par un fond d'investissement tranger.
Ben oui le PDG ami de l'actuel ministre de l'intrieur a prfr prendre une partie des bnfices dans un grand projet de stade...plutt que d'investir dans la R & D et le productif pour gagner des parts de march  l'tranger.

Mais c'est bien sr c'est la faute de l'Etat que suis-je bte !

Donc dsol mais faudrait peut-tre rgler sa montre  l'heure..

----------


## Mingolito

Parce que le pire code du travail au monde c'est pas de l'interventionnisme d'tat ? 
Et l'obligation de CEE  partir de 50 salaris ce qui fait que pleins de socits refusent de passer les cap des 49, et donc d'embaucher c'est pas de l'interventionnisme d'tat ? 
Parce que l'ISF plus un des pires impt sur les socits au monde, plus les charges les plus leves au monde,  puis les aides aux entreprises c'est pas de l'interventionnisme d'tat ?
Tu vole l'argent des investisseurs potentiels, puis tu demandes  des politiques et  des fonctionnaires de grer l' conomie,  ca n'est pas de l'conomie de march c'est du communisme dguis.

En France l'tat empche les entreprises de fonctionner normalement c'est l'unique raison pour laquelle il y  du chmage.

Explications : Les aides aux entreprises, coteuses et peu efficaces.

<< Les 6 000 aides aux entreprises forment un maquis illisible pour les chefs d'entreprise, *cotent 110 milliards par an* (soit plus du double du budget de l'ducation) et ne sont pas toujours efficaces. Tel le verdict du rapport remis mardi  Arnaud Montebourg, le ministre du Redressement productif, et crit par Jean-Jack Queyranne (prsident du conseil rgional de Rhne-Alpes), Jean-Philippe Demal (directeur gnral de Somfy Activits) et Philippe Jurgensen (inspecteur des finances... *Autre dysfonctionnement: les frais de gestion*. Les soutiens sont attribus par l'tat, mais aussi par les rgions, les dpartements et les communes. Rsultat, pas moins de 15.000 agents des collectivits locales travaillent  aider les entreprises. Facture? 700 millions par an>>

Voler l'argent des entreprises qui  marchent, ce qui les empche de se dvelopper et d'embaucher, pour les donner  des entreprises qui marchent pas tout en crant d'normes frais de gestion, voila la plaie en France qui cr le dficit et le chmage.

Et  part a je pourrais savoir pourquoi c'est  l'tat de participer au capital d'entreprises comme UBI SOFT ??? Ou pire encore Crito ? C'est grotesque...

*Participations de l'tat gres par la BPI (valeurs en millions d'euros)* :



*Participations directes de l'tat* :

----------


## micka132

> Prenons un autre exemple, est ce que c'est normal que ca soit l'tat qui dirige Areva ? 
> L'Etat franais contrle directement ou indirectement 86,52 % du capital d'AREVA, rsultat des milliards d'euros vols par les politiques, des milliards qui devront tres rembourss par les contribuables via EDF... Areva, les dessous d'un scandale d'un tat totalement corrompu.


Tu sais que dans ton message ce sont des privs (dont un banquier) qui ont menti  l'etat? ::weird:: .
Ce que je trouve anormal c'est le fait de se faire de l'argent sur le dos des autres et de se faire passer pour un bon samaritain. Un peu comme si un chomeur nous explique que grace  lui le systeme fonctionne, et qu'il faudrait lui monter ses prestations pour faire repartir l'emploi.



> Le communisme, et l'interventionnisme d'tat mnent toujours  la ruine


La ruine de quoi? De qui? Sur quels exemples tu te bases?A ce que je sache depuis la nuit des temps la plupart des civilisations sont sur un modele capitaliste (les rois qui ont les proprits et qui font travailler les paysans) et 100% de ces socits ont finis par disparaitre. 
Je vois donc pas pourquoi elles ne conduisent pas non plus tot ou tard  une ruine quelconque...

----------


## micka132

> Parce que le pire code du travail au monde c'est pas de l'interventionnisme d'tat ? 
> Et l'obligation de CEE  partir de 50 salaris ce qui fait que pleins de socits refusent de passer les cap des 49, et donc d'embaucher c'est pas de l'interventionnisme d'tat ? 
> Parce que l'ISF plus un des pires impt sur les socits au monde, plus les charges les plus leves au monde,  puis les aides aux entreprises c'est pas de l'interventionnisme d'tat ?
> Tu vole l'argent des investisseurs potentiels, puis tu demandes  des politiques et  des fonctionnaires de grer l' conomie,  ca n'est pas de l'conomie de march c'est du communisme dguis.


On peut trs bien discuter des effets d'un impot, mais si tu pouvais y inclure autre chose que l'aspect purement conomique ca serait pas mal. Sinon j'ai une bonne solution avec un bnfice garanti sur l'conomie, ca s'appelle l'esclavage!
Comme quoi y a toujours moyen d'amliorer les choses...d'un certains point de vue ::roll:: .
Si tu coutes certains anarchites ils vont se plaindre qu'on a meme pas le droit d'aller faire sa fete  un patron un peu trop zl...C'est pas, l aussi, un interventionnisme d'tat? On peut en effet considrer de vol tous les impots, mais dans ce cas l on est contre l'etat, comme tout bon anarchiste. Le capitaliste veut bien d'un tat qui va le protger de toute la horde de sauvage prs  le piller jusqu'a sa chemise, par contre il ne faut absolument pas que l'tat l'empeche de faire ses magouilles conomiques?

----------


## Mingolito

> Tu sais que dans ton message ce sont des privs (dont un banquier) qui ont menti  l'etat?.


Tu as lu le sujet ? c'est Patrick Balkany qui est intervenu pour dbloquer l'affaire et la dcision  t prise  l'Elise, tu te fous de nous ?  ::ptdr:: 
Tu crois que ces gens la n'ont  pas reu leur petite centaines de million de "commission" sur un compte offshore ? 3 milliards au total quand mme !




> La ruine de quoi? De qui? Sur quels exemples tu te bases?A ce que je sache depuis la nuit des temps la plupart des civilisations sont sur un modele capitaliste (les rois qui ont les proprits et qui font travailler les paysans) et 100% de ces socits ont finis par disparaitre. 
> Je vois donc pas pourquoi elles ne conduisent pas non plus tot ou tard  une ruine quelconque...


Tu as pris des cours d'histoire ou ?  Cuba ?  ::ptdr:: 
Quand tu cris : "les rois qui ont les proprits et qui font travailler les paysans" je pense que tu confonds avec le systme Fodal...  ::lol:: 

Le monde entiers fonctionne grce au capitalisme depuis des millnaires et ce depuis la cration de la monnaie associ au droit de proprit. Quelques exemples de russites communistes :
- Mao ts toung : Famine 60, millions de mort
- Staline : 30 millions de morts
- Cuba : Ruine, tickets de rationnements,  des milliers de prisonniers politiques emprisonns et assassins.
- Pol Pot au Cambodge : 1,7 millions de morts soit 20% de la population.
- Hugo Chavez au Vnzuela : Un pays riche de ptrole ruin pour des dcennies et avec l'arriv de la famine.
- Etc

La Core est cependant le meilleur exemple, car c'est le mme peuple, le mme territoire, donc pas d'excuses  la noix pour expliquer l'chec systmatique du communisme :
Core du nord : 3,5 millions de morts de faim ou de maladies lies  la famine, sur une population de 22 millions d'habitants.
Core du sud : capitaliste, riche et plein emploi, un des leader technologique mondial.

Le communisme c'est liminer l'lite capitaliste pour la replacer par une nouvelle lite : La nomenclatura, qui est bien pire que les capitalistes, c'est gnralement juste une horrible bande de pourritures, a s'est toujours vrifi dans l'histoire en tout lieux et en tout temps (par exemple Mao ts toung avait un "Harem", vous le saviez ? ). Au lieu d'avoir des riches, une grosse classe moyenne, et quelques pauvres, il y  une nomenclatura ultra riche avec tous les pouvoirs, puis que des pauvres qui crvent de faim, une partie de la population qui meure dans des camps, et la nouvelle classe moyenne c'est l'arme...

Comprends que le communisme est illgal car il porte atteinte au droit fondamental de proprit, les gens refusent de se faire voler, pour appliquer le communisme il faut donc assassiner une grande partie de la population, c'est ce qui se passe a chaque fois... Le problme c'est que quand tu as tu toute l'lite (ou fait fuir) le pays tombe toujours dans la misre car une fois toute l'lite assassine ou expatrie, il reste le plus souvent que des feignants, des voleurs et des bons  rien...



Le vrai communisme dans toute sa splendeur

----------


## disedorgue

C'est bien gentil tout ce dbat, mais en parlant vaseline, si on regarde son cours:



> Variation du cours de l'action
> VASELINE
> depuis 1 an
> +36.64%
> 
> Variation du cours de l'action
> VASELINE
> depuis 5 ans
> +106.91%


 ::ptdr:: 
 ::dehors:: 
 ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

- Ce ne sont pas les aides qui sont inefficaces, c'est la faon dont on les distribue qui l'est.

- Le chmage n'a pas que l'Etat comme unique paramtre, loin de l...

- L'Etat doit intervenir parfois pour assurer la continuit du service public sur des activits dficitaires que des privs ne veulent pas grer (logique). Exemple : la ligne de bus scolaire pour ramener 3 gamins dans leur bled aprs l'cole.

- Ce n'est pas parce qu'on refuse le capitalisme froce qu'on est communiste, il y a une palette de nuances entre les deux extrmes.

- Capitalisme et conomie de march n'ont pas la mme signification : http://www.pauljorion.com/blog/2010/...t-liberalisme/

- Pour l'ISF, je suis plutt pour le supprimer car c'est effectivement un impt injuste qui donne un mauvais signal sur la russite sociale.

----------


## micka132

> *A ce que je sache depuis la nuit des temps la plupart des civilisations sont sur un modele capitaliste* (les rois qui ont les proprits et qui font travailler les paysans) et 100% de ces socits ont finis par disparaitre. 
> Je vois donc pas pourquoi elles ne conduisent pas non plus tot ou tard  une ruine quelconque...





> *Tu as pris des cours d'histoire ou ?  Cuba ?* 
> Quand tu cris : "les rois qui ont les proprits et qui font travailler les paysans" je pense que tu confonds avec le systme Fodal... 
> 
> *Le monde entiers fonctionne grce au capitalisme depuis des millnaires et ce depuis la cration de la monnaie associ au droit de proprit.*


 ::weird:: 




> Quelques exemples de russites communistes :
> - Blablabla


Tu veux montrer quoi? Que n'importe quel rgime est capable de faire des morts? Combien de mort sont de la responsabilit direct et indirect des USA, symbole du capitalisme moderne?
O nos entreprises pharmaceutiques font elles leurs tests sur cobaye humain? Qui pollue la terre  vitesse exponentielle? 
Mais bon, tant qu'une bonne partie  son PickUp tout va bien, c'est ca qui fait avancer l'humanit. Vers son implosion probablement, mais ca avance en effet.

----------


## RyzenOC

http://reseauinternational.net/les-e...son-existence/


> Le monde entiers fonctionne grce au capitalisme depuis des millnaires et ce depuis la cration de la monnaie associ au droit de proprit. Quelques exemples de russites communistes :


Quelques exemples capitalistes :
1961 tentative compltement rat de la prise de cuba  ::ptdr:: 
1965 guerre du vietnam
1973 coup d'tat au chili, bombardement de la capitale (ou le prsident du chili mourra) et mise en place d'un dictateur !
1990 guerre du golfe
2001 guerre en afganistan
2003 guerre en irak

en faite d'une manire gnrale, Les Etats-Unis ont t en guerre 222 des 239 annes de leur existence, soit 93% du temps !!!!

tu as raison, l'herbe est plus verte du cot des bouffeurs de macdo que de des buveurs de vodka  ::ptdr:: 

et puis le modele culturelle de ce pays est la aussi tres intressant, consomm des burger s, boire des cocas tous en tant connect  fessedebouc sur son Iphone.
Cela rsume assez bien ce pays qui est compos *de 40%* d'obese, encourageant le port d'arme, la liposuccion et la chirurgie esthtique pour rgler leurs probleme au lieu de les rgler  la source et arrter les ogm Monsanto et les pesticides  gogo. D'avoir un mode de vie plus sain, en limitant les bains, la clim, et en achetant des voitures un peu moins grosse et moins polluante.
Et puis quel ide aussi d'installer une ville (las vegas) en plein milieu d'un dsert...

Et je ne te parle meme pas de l'tat de leurs barrages et de leurs centrale nuclaires, aussi lamentables que les installations de leurs homologue sovitique (sisisi je dconne pas !) et des immenses ghettos situes aux sorties de leurs ville, vas voir la sortie de dtroit, on se croirais au tier monde

videment, jamais on vous montre cela dans les films disney (des d'jeune dbile dans leurs lyce de dbile) ou dans les experts (des beaux mec en costar-cravatte vivants dans une belle ville et conduisant une belle et bien grosse voiture)


mais la vrit elle est la, voila la ralit du rve amricain !

Vous pouvez la prcommander des maintenant en france, pour ma part j'ai arrter de compter le nombres de Mcdo ou de Quciks dans les villes comme Lyons ou Grenoble, c'est effarants !  quand les distributeurs de diabte dans les coles comme aux USA ?

----------


## LSMetag

> Non du tout, c'est que malgr tout ce que l'on nous raconte, on ne croit toujours pas qu'il est ncessaire de "sacrifier" ceux qui ont un emploi pour aider ceux qui n'en ont pas quand "financirement", on a largement de quoi mettre en place un systme qui contenterait tout le monde, si les "gentils patrons" et autres actionnaires ne s'accaparaient pas tout.  
> 
> 
> 
> Non ils gueulent car on veut les faire travailler plus pour un salaire moindre, et qu'ils seront  la merci d'une saute d'humeur du patron pour perdre leur emploi.
> 
> Perso, je veux bien partager mon temps de travail, et faire un 3/4 temps ou mme un mi-temps si a peut permettre d'embaucher, mais  condition de conserver mon salaire entier, ou de toucher un complment car sinon je ne m'en sortirai pas financirement, je peux vivre en rognant sur mon salaire, mais pas tant (je suis etam en province, je n'ai pas un salaire de cadre en RP hein ^^).
> 
> On me souffle dans l'oreille que c'est le principe du revenu  vie / salaire de base, qui tait une autre des possibles solutions...


On parle d'accords d'entreprise valid par la majorit des syndicats et du personnel. On est loin de l'anti-dmocratie. Un syndicaliste, a ne se vire pas comme a. Et je vois mal un chef d'entreprise virer tous ceux qui n'acceptent pas la ngociation, soit plus de 50% de son personnel. Et il y a les prudhommes derrire, mme si l'indemnit maximale serait plafonne.

En gnral, ce serait, travailler plus pour gagner pareil ou avec des heures sup ou de la rcupration. Genre travailler le dimanche pendant une saison tourisme, avec de la rcupration ou des heures sup (l'employeur resterait largement gagnant). Ou accepter de baisser son salaire si l'entreprise va mal. Ou accepter du chmage partiel s'il y a un manque de commande,...
Travailler plus pour gagner moins, c'est totalement impossible  faire accepter. C'est de la caricature.

----------


## Mingolito

> http://reseauinternational.net/les-e...son-existence/
> 
> Quelques exemples capitalistes :
> 1961 tentative compltement rat de la prise de cuba 
> 1965 guerre du vietnam
> 1973 coup d'tat au chili, bombardement de la capitale (ou le prsident du chili mourra) et mise en place d'un dictateur !
> 1990 guerre du golfe
> 2001 guerre en afganistan
> 2003 guerre en irak


a n'a rien  voir avec le capitalisme, le capitalisme c'est le secteur priv, et le capitalisme fonctionne trs bien si le gouvernement veux bien le laisser fonctionner.
Aprs que des gouvernements fassent des conneries c'est une connerie des gouvernements, pas des capitalistes...

Regarde l'Australie, la Suisse, la Nouvelle Zlande, la Core du sud, ce sont des pays capitalistes, ils vont trs bien, c'est le plein emploi, trs peu de pauvret, et leurs gouvernements ont pas dcids de passer leur temps  faire la guerre...

Si tu veux pas avoir des pauvres, alors tu votes Macron, tu fais en sorte d'avoir une conomie de march qui fonctionne bien, base sur le capitalisme, donc crer un pays qui deviens trs riche, et tu en ponctionne un peu pour grer quelques pauvres, c'est a la social dmocratie.
Mais dtruire l'conomie avec le communisme et transformer toute la population en pauvres sauf une petite minorit dirigeante :  la nomenclatura a n'est pas une bonne solution. Le communiste est une norme escroquerie, c'est un fait historique prouv incontestable. Melenchon qui a oubli tre stupide a dcid de crer un parti qui ne s'appelle pas le parti communiste et c'est pourtant clairement du communisme, c'est donc une norme escroquerie  double titre est il ne fait que raconter des salades, ce qui est stupfiant c'est que les gens soit assez ignares et stupides pour gober un tel fatras de balivernes.

En cherchant bien tu peux forcment trouver des pays capitalistes ou a va pas fort, mais en cherchant bien tu pourra jamais trouver un pays dans l'histoire ou le communiste a march (sauf temporairement en temps de guerre), il n'a jamais march et cela ne marchera jamais c'est une utopie grotesque.

Oui le capitalisme peut parfois gnrer des pauvres, mais en quoi c'est mieux de le remplacer par le communisme pour avoir que des pauvres ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## marsupial

Cela ne me concerne plus que de loin mais je suis effar... Il s'agit d'une volont de l'UE impose en change d'une flexibilit sur l'quilibre du budget de l'Etat.
La premire loi travail tait dj l'oeuvre de Macron ( prsente par El Khomri ). Mais bon, a, mme Martin Bouygues le sait. Un rajout de 500 pages au code du travail qui en comportait dj plus de 4 000. Mme le patronat appelle(ait)  une simplification du code du travail et des normes entravant l'expansion des entreprises.

Ce qui est dit dans les 2 premires pages est totalement vrai : c'est une catastrophe conomique ( sauf pour les banques et dirigeants ) et une casse sociale sans prcdent qui s'annoncent.

Je me suis fait vir par harclement physique et moral il y a 10 ans parce que ... trop vieux...  35 ans !!! Et c'tait il y a 10 ans. J'ai alors eu tout le loisir d'admirer la fantastique crise conomique  travers les journaux et ses consquences lors de mes prgrinations. Ce que ne comprennent pas les parisiens informaticiens ( et autres grandes villes ) :

* ils se trouvent dans un ple conomique qui se porte relativement bien
* l'info reste le secteur le plus favoris

Pour avoir constat le dsert de la Rgion nord mais aussi de Marseille, du Sud Ouest, il ne reste plus que des margoulins comme artisans et quelques paysans. Le premier commerce est  10km et il n'y a pas foule ( bah oui 35% de chmeurs, 45% de prcaires = plus d'conomie ).

Donc LSMetag est bien mignon mais tu vois midi  ta porte ( et d'autre ) en oubliant de voir que pour plus de 9 millions de personnes, il fait nuit depuis des annes.

J'annonce, comme d'autre, une dcroissance en France dans les 2 prochaines annes accompagne d'un deficit budgtaire de l'Etat avec ces dispositions.

NB : je suis apolitique

----------


## Zirak

> On parle d'accords d'entreprise valid par la majorit des syndicats et du personnel. On est loin de l'anti-dmocratie.


Et les premiers qui seront contre, seront pousss dehors pour l'exemple, sous prtexte qu'ils empchent l'entreprise de s'en sortir, bah oui, on est bien oblig de passer  39h payes 32, c'est ce qui se fait chez tel ou tel concurrent, si on ne le fait pas, on met la cl sous la porte... 




> Un syndicaliste, a ne se vire pas comme a.


Aujourd'hui oui, grce aux lois que Macron veut supprimer justement...





> Et je vois mal un chef d'entreprise virer tous ceux qui n'acceptent pas la ngociation, soit plus de 50% de son personnel. Et il y a les prudhommes derrire, mme si l'indemnit maximale serait plafonne.


Avec des indemnits quivalente  1 ou 2 mois de salaire, il en aura quoi  faire des prud'hommes ? Et oui il ne virera pas 50% de son personnel d'un coup, a se fera petit  petit pour virer les rcalcitrants, au final il s'en fou le patron, puisque maintenant qu'il peut virer facilement, il n'aura plus peur d'embaucher derrire hein  :;): 





> En gnral, ce serait, travailler plus pour gagner pareil ou avec des heures sup ou de la rcupration.


Mais les heures sup ou la rcup, c'est dj ce qui se fait, car la plupart des entreprises ne font pas seulement 35h... Et non, t'auras pas d'heures sup ou de rcup, puisqu'avec les accords d'entreprise, ta boite pourra changer tes horaires, les 39h deviendront la norme minimum, donc mme la rcup ou les heures sup que tu as aujourd'hui, tu ne les auras plus, au mieux tu seras pay au taux horaire normal, et non plus avec 25/50% en plus, tu comprends, faut bien que l'entreprise reste "comptitive".





> Genre travailler le dimanche pendant une saison tourisme, avec de la rcupration ou des heures sup (l'employeur resterait largement gagnant).


Euh, a existe dj aussi, pour les socits qui sont concernes, si tu bosse un jour dans tout ce qui est loisir ou autre, ce n'est pas les mmes rgles par exemple (j'ai boss dans une patinoire, je bossais le dimanche au tarif "normal", les heures de nuit ne commenaient pas  21/22h mais 23h/minuit un truc du genre, tu peux bosser les jours fris etc etc).





> Ou accepter de baisser son salaire si l'entreprise va mal.


Et le garder bas quand elle ira mieux. Comme aujourd'hui quoi.





> Ou accepter du chmage partiel s'il y a un manque de commande,...


Et le chmage technique / partiel, c'est pour les chiens ? Ca existe dj avec une indemnisation de ple emploi pour soulager l'entreprise.





> Travailler plus pour gagner moins, c'est totalement impossible  faire accepter. C'est de la caricature.


On est d'accord, c'est justement pour cela qu'il veut faire passer ces lois...  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> On est loin de l'anti-dmocratie.


En quoi l'inversion des normes est dmocratique ?




> Et je vois mal un chef d'entreprise virer tous ceux qui n'acceptent pas la ngociation, soit plus de 50% de son personnel. Et il y a les prudhommes derrire, mme si l'indemnit maximale serait plafonne.


Il n'y a rien de plus facile de pousser un salari vers la sortie, que ce soit avec une suppose faute ou du harclement. Et dis toi bien aussi qu'il y a un calcul qui est fait, le boss va estimer combien il risque de payer si tu lui fais un procs et combien il va conomiser en virant le "vieux" et en reprenant un "jeune" au smic... Et comme Macron veut minimiser les indemnits...




> a n'a rien  voir avec le capitalisme, le capitalisme c'est le secteur priv


Pas du tout, tu as aussi un capitalisme d'tat. C'est une grossire erreur de faire l'amalgame capitalisme = priv, mme si c'est effectivement le plus souvent des intrts privs qui dtiennent le capital.

----------


## tanaka59

Limiter les indemnits quelles hrsie !

Je vais tre cru ... En somme la personne  avec genre 10 ou 15 d'expriences c'est "Ta gueule , prend se qu'on te donne et casse toi "  ::weird::  >>> [- ] .

Pour donner quelques chiffres ayant fait des tudes stats sur la rmunration dans les entreprises :

* en moyenne 1 milliard d' de salaire brute est gagn par 36 500 franais.
* le mme chiffre ramen  30 millions d'actifs reprsente une budget de 800 milliards d' de salaire brutes 
* dans ces 30 millions d'actifs sachant que 10  15 % sont aux chmages cela reprsente un manque  gagn de 80 milliards d'
* quand votre employeur vous paye 1500  net , 500  supplmentaires servent  payer des charges divers et varies (le fameux brut) , votre employeur met sur la table 1500  de plus pour le systme de scurit sociale et de retraite . Au final votre employeur aura dbours 3500  dont moins de 50 % sert  vous payer directement  ::mouarf:: 
* qu'on ne vienne pas me dire que le budget de la scurit sociale est dficitaire vu le magot brass ...

----------


## TallyHo

> quand votre employeur vous paye 1500  net , 500  supplmentaires servent  payer des charges divers et varies (le fameux brut) , votre employeur met sur la table 1500  de plus pour le systme de scurit sociale et de retraite . Au final votre employeur aura dbours 3500  dont moins de 50 % sert  vous payer directement


Comment obtiens tu ces chiffres ? En estimant directement sur l'URSSAF, j'obtiens 502 de charges patronales et 366 de charges salariales pour un brut de 2000 : https://www.urssaf.fr/portail/home/u...ions-2017.html

----------


## Mingolito

> Pas du tout, tu as aussi un capitalisme d'tat. C'est une grossire erreur de faire l'amalgame capitalisme = priv, mme si c'est effectivement le plus souvent des intrts privs qui dtiennent le capital.


C'est jouer sur les mots, le "capitalisme d'tat" c'est du communisme, c'est de l'interventionnisme conomique tatique, c'est le contraire du libralisme.
Quand on regarde les exemples dans 95% des cas a mne  des checs et  la ruine, parce que les fonctionnaires sont corrompus et incomptents.

Regardons les faits :




> *L'tat dans les pays communistes*
> Les communistes qui n'ont pas adhr aux conceptions et aux pratiques qui ont instaur les rgimes du  bloc communiste , ont ds la fin du XIXe sicle dsign par capitalisme d'tat le cas o l'tat est propritaire de tout le capital (ou presque).
> Depuis la chute du mur de Berlin en 1989, les tats communistes ayant pratiqu cette conomie, fonctionnent sous un rgime de libralisme conomique avec une privatisation pratiquement totale, en gnral avec une appropriation par les anciennes lites.


Donc les communistes ont cr le "capitalisme d'tat", ca n' pas march, tout  t re-privatis, au revoir le concept de merde...

----------


## TallyHo

Ce n'est pas jouer sur les mots de dire que le capital n'est pas forcment dtenu par des intrts privs comme tu le dis... De mme sauter du capitalisme  l'conomie de march en passant par le libralisme est assez amalgamant aussi. Tu devrais lire ce lien que j'ai post plus haut : http://www.pauljorion.com/blog/2010/...t-liberalisme/

A part a, que penses tu de la Chine ?

----------


## Mingolito

> Ce n'est pas jouer sur les mots de dire que le capital n'est pas forcment dtenu par des intrts privs comme tu le dis


Oui enfin tu m'apprends quoi ? rien, quand on parles de capitalisme tout court, sans ajouter "d'tat", on sait de quoi on parles gnralement non ? Aprs si a t'amuse de faire ton petit prof pour te sentir suprieur en reprenant les propos des gens continue amuse toi si a te rends plus heureux, a change rien au fonds du problme.




> Ce n'est pas jouer sur les mots de dire que le capital n'est pas forcment dtenu par des intrts privs comme tu le dis... De mme sauter du capitalisme  l'conomie de march en passant par le libralisme est assez amalgamant aussi.


Tu l'a dj fait plein de fois cette remarque, a nous avance  quoi ? Parce qu'une conomie qui marche sauf exceptions rares c'est : conomie de march plus capitalisme priv plus libralisme, avec un tat qui fait un minimum d'interventionnisme et pas de capitalisme d'tat ou le minimum, donc aprs j'ai pas le temps de pondre des pages de texte pour tout expliquer aux gens je rpond vite fait aux imbcilits les plus flagrantes.





> A part a, que penses tu de la Chine ?


C'est pas tellement dans le sujet mais le pays est pass de communiste  conomie de march plus capitalisme (je suppose qu'il doit rester un bout de capitalisme d'tat), j'en pense que la situation go politique mondiale va changer et les gens ne le sentent pas venir, les Chinois font dj l'lectronique et l'informatique, et ils savent maintenant faire des fuses et mme des avions de ligne. Le temps ou l'Europe et les USA avaient le pouvoir et les Chinois a servait juste  faire les Nems c'est termin. L'quilibre pays riche pays pauvre est en train de changer, la Chine deviens petit  petit un pays riche, d'ailleurs aprs le Japon ca doit tre eux qui dtiennent le plus gros de la dette des USA.
Si la France ne sort pas de son mauvais trip communiste (35 heures, code du travail, ISF, 50% de charges, "capitalisme d'tat"...), ce qui va se passer c'est que la Chine va devenir un pays riche, continuer  fabriquer de l'lectronique et de l'informatique, mais aussi des fuses et des avions, et pendant ce temps la France ne fera plus que produire du vin et du camembert et a deviendra un pays pauvre, a servira de grand parc mdival et campagnard pour les touristes chinois, japonais et coren du sud et pour bien faire on aura plus qu' apprendre  danser la bourre en costume d'poque et  jouer du bignoux pour les distraire  :;): 
Oui je sais c'est une sorte de troll un peu caricatural mais a pourrais arriver, c'est dj un peu le cas...
Bref pour rsumer : Chine : Pays capitaliste, conomie de march, conomie librale, richesse, plein emploi.
France : Pays communiste, capitalisme d'tat, interventionnisme de l'tat, pauvret, chmage, misre, ruine.

C'est quand mme un comble ce changement de cap...
En mme temps explication : 
Chine QI moyen : 105
France QI moyen : 98

Donc le Chinois est intelligent et travailleur : capitalisme priv, conomie de march, conomie librale, emploi, richesse.
Le Franais est devenu totalement con  force d'couter Melenchon, Hamon, Martine Aubry, et autres escrocs incomptents et dangereux  : Pays communiste, apologie du feignantisme, ruine, misre...

Le Franais intelligent est parti travailler  l'tranger pour devenir riche...

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu l'a dj fait plein de fois cette remarque, a nous avance  quoi ?


A prciser et diffrencier les choses, a sert  bien identifier les problmes au lieu de faire un immense fourre-tout qui n'apportera rien au final car tous les soucis seront amalgams. C'est comme si tu me disais qu'on s'en fout des couches OSI, c'est de la communication de donnes... Et tu fais comment pour dpanner si tu ignores les diffrents niveaux ? Ca peut tre la carte qui est en rade, le cble, le transport, l'application, etc... 




> C'est pas tellement dans le sujet mais le pays est pass de communiste  conomie de march plus capitalisme


C'est dans le sujet de notre change. La Chine fait du dumping et subventionne son conomie donc a va contre ton ide conomique. De plus, ce n'est que trs rcemment que La Chine est considre comme une conomie de march (et je ne sais mme pas si c'est reconnu encore). Mais, puisque tu ne prends pas la peine de sourcer un peu, je ne ferais pas cet effort non plus. Un indice si a t'intresse : l'UE en parle.

Sinon, juste un exemple pour te rpondre sur les entreprises publiques : la premire entreprise ptrolire en est une, idem pour le gaz avec une participation forte de l'Etat dans le capital. Donc on voit bien que ce n'est pas aussi simple que de dire capitalisme = priv = du feu de dieu... D'o l'importance de de dissocier les choses pour analyser chaque "niveau" comme on le fait dans tout travail d'analyse d'ailleurs.

----------


## micka132

> pendant ce temps la France ne fera plus que produire du vin et du camembert et a deviendra un pays pauvre, a servira de grand parc mdival et campagnard pour les touristes chinois, japonais et coren du sud et pour bien faire on aura plus qu' apprendre  danser la bourre en costume d'poque et  jouer du bignoux pour les distraire


C'est ou qu'on signe??

----------


## LSMetag

> Et pour l'employeur aussi qui sera  l'abri des poursuites (l'employ prfrant griller son droit  la dmission) et qui pourra trouver d'autres souffre-douleurs... Intelligent le Macron !


Les prudhommes existeront toujours hein ? C'est juste qu'il y aura un cadre juridique donc un plafond, comme les peines de prison.

Aprs il faut que a reste dissuasif quand mme.

Par contre, les gens ici sont vraiment ANTI-Patrons. C'est comme si tous les patrons taient des connards finis alors qu'au final, a reste une minorit. C'est surtout les botes du CAC40.

Oui je vois midi  ma porte parce que j'ai t longtemps sans emploi, au RSA. Et que oui si tu peux te bouger sans tout perdre (quand tu cres une bote par exemple) ou ne pas sentir que ta vie est finie quand tu perds ton job, je dis oui.

Les cons continueront d'tre cons et continueront de s'engraisser et d'tre inhumains, mais les bonnes volonts (l'immense majorit) auront plus de moyens pour agir (genre embaucher). Un patron ou un indpendant, il a pas droit au chmage et il ne cotise pas. Il peut juste pargner ou faire appel  des organismes privs hors de prix pour se faire une retraite de misre. Si a se casse la gueule, il n'a rien. Voila pourquoi un patron a si peur pour sa bote et qu'il gagne mieux sa vie...

Je n'ai jamais t patron et je ne veux pas l'tre. Mais dans ma famille, il y a un "patron" (cabinet infirmier libral de 3 personnes), qui aprs tous les prlvements obligatoires, terminent l'anne  un niveau similaire  un smicard (tu peux bosser 15h par jour, gagner 90000 par an, mais ensuite avec l'URSSAF, les impts, les cotisations diverses, le paiement de l'organisme pour faire ta retraite, le paiement de la location du local, de ton matriel de travail, tu peux tout juste partir 3 jours en vacances (ce que je n'ai jamais pu faire)...)

Alors oui un patron lambda, hors grosse bote cte en bourse, a toujours une pe de Damocls sur la tte. Heureusement que Macron veut leur crer une sorte de chmage. Des patrons rouls aux prudhommes par leurs salaris, a existe aussi.
On se croirait dans la lutte des classe du XIXme sicle. Sur un site d'informatique qui reprsente l'avenir, a fait quand mme bizarre.

De toute faon vous verrez bientt que vous ne faites que fantasmer sur un film d'horreur. Enfin bon, j'imagine que vous n'avez pas du tout envie d'migrer en Italie, en Espagne, en Allemagne, en Angleterre, au Danemark, en Finlande, au Luxembourg,... qui auraient  vos yeux perdu tout modle social et seraient devenus des dictatures et nids de misre.

Vous tes extrmement pessimistes. C'est comme si vos craintes les plus fortes taient pour vous la ralit inluctable. Vous voyez le pire dans chaque phrase ou morceau de mesure nonc. Car il faut tout lire...

----------


## LSMetag

> Et les premiers qui seront contre, seront pousss dehors pour l'exemple, sous prtexte qu'ils empchent l'entreprise de s'en sortir, bah oui, on est bien oblig de passer  39h payes 32, c'est ce qui se fait chez tel ou tel concurrent, si on ne le fait pas, on met la cl sous la porte...


J'ai rcemment vu une usine o les salaris avaient volontairement ngoci avec leur patron une baisse de salaire pour la survie de l'entreprise. Et ils le revendiquaient.
On me dit que je suis favoris. Depuis un an peut-tre, mais pas pendant 8 ans...

Le but est de crer une "sous-Europe" uniforme (les pays de l'ouest), pas de s'aligner sur la Chine ou la Pologne, mais pour lutter contre au contraire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les prudhommes existeront toujours hein ? C'est juste qu'il y aura un cadre juridique donc un plafond, comme les peines de prison.


On ne s'est pas compris... Si des personnes ont un souci avec leur boss et qu'elles pensent l'attaquer, je suis presque certain que pas mal de gens ne le feraient pas si ils savent qu'il y a une alloc aprs la dmission.




> Alors oui un patron lambda, hors grosse bote cte en bourse, a toujours une pe de Damocls sur la tte.


C'est un peu le principe de l'investissement, il y a un risque qui est li et tu peux gagner ou perdre, c'est la rgle du jeu. Et je dis a en ayant eu des salaris et en tant indpendant maintenant.

Aprs je suis dsol pour ta famille mais un exemple ne permet pas de gnraliser. Une de mes voisines dans la rue est infirmire librale et elle vit trs correctement. Quand j'ai vu des professionnels avec un mtier demand qui se cassaient la gueule ou qui gagnaient mal, c'tait presque souvent de leur faute : mauvaise gestion, ambition trop forte au dbut, march mal cibl, etc...

----------


## Fabiani

a fait 40 ans que les patrons ont peur d'embaucher...les pauvres !
Le seul frein  l'embauche est le carnet de commandes. Ils ont tous les moyens
de virer qui ils veulent quand ils veulent (CDI ou pas), sinon les dlocalisations n'existeraient pas.
J'ai t plusieurs fois devant les prud'hommes, les indemnits sont dj ridicules mme si
t'es plus de 10 ans dans la boite. Evidemment, multipli par plusieurs centaines ou milliers
d'employs cela peut faire plus lourd....donc cet amnagement du CDT est peut tre
un futur encouragement aux grands groupes pour pouvoir dlocaliser plus facilement !
Bien sr nos chres enarques pensent contrebalancer tout a avec un appel d'air de ces
groupes vers la France, mais l ils se gourent, car le cot du travail par rapport  d'autres
pays de l'UE (Pologne entre autres) est encore trop important. 
Avant de crer l'UE montaire, il aurait fallu crer une Europe uniformisant les droits
sociaux (smic,cotisations,allocations...). Maintenant on se retrouve  niveler les droits
sociaux vers le bas en crant un dumping social pour essayer de maintenir une pseudo concurrence.
On va nous amputer de la plupart de nos droits, mais pour que a passe on va nous marteler qu'il y a
des contre-parties du style la dmission tous les 5 ans qui sera indemnise et d'autres foutaises comme
quoi "le monde a chang", qu'on n'est plus dans l'aprs-guerre, que les Franais ont beaucoup trop
d'aides sociales, que le CDT est trop gros, trop lourd, illisible, que les chinois ou les indiens ont des taux 
de croissance  deux chiffres etc... 
De la poudre de perlimpinpin tout a, ou pour tre plus trivial, la vaseline avant de nous en..... !! mais
ne nous plaignons pas, ils vont bientt ne plus en prendre du tout !

----------


## Invit

Je suis trs choque de lire ce condens tendancieux et erron (ou trop simplifi)
Non les syndicats ne sont pas du tout contre ce mode de travail, ils viennent de le redire.
Si bien entendu le temps entre les deux passages au parlement est suffisant.
Quand  la description des grandes lignes du nouveau projet, je suis en droit de vous demander, 
si vous avez la moindre connaissance du sujet ,tant vos explication sont simplistes.

Bien amicalement et toujours *fidle de notre forum, en vitant de se reposer sur sa notorit* pour 
parler de sujet si graves et aux lourdes consquences,dont nous ne matrisons pas la complexit.

----------


## LSMetag

> On ne s'est pas compris... Si des personnes ont un souci avec leur boss et qu'elles pensent l'attaquer, je suis presque certain que pas mal de gens ne le feraient pas si ils savent qu'il y a une alloc aprs la dmission.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est un peu le principe de l'investissement, il y a un risque qui est li et tu peux gagner ou perdre, c'est la rgle du jeu. Et je dis a en ayant eu des salaris et en tant indpendant maintenant.
> 
> Aprs je suis dsol pour ta famille mais un exemple ne permet pas de gnraliser. Une de mes voisines dans la rue est infirmire librale et elle vit trs correctement. Quand j'ai vu des professionnels avec un mtier demand qui se cassaient la gueule ou qui gagnaient mal, c'tait presque souvent de leur faute : mauvaise gestion, ambition trop forte au dbut, march mal cibl, etc...


Oui je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais il y a aussi des raisons plus structurelles, du genre la France qui est le pays d'Europe taxant le plus les entreprises. Il est donc plus dr d'entreprendre en France. Et si on n'entreprends pas, a ne cre pas d'emplois. Si  l'tranger ils ne veulent pas investir dans les entreprises en devenir, a ne cre pas d'emploi.

Le but ne serait pas de diminuer la peur de "jouer" ou celle de perdre ?

Au fait, pour le chmage aprs la dmission, c'est dans le programme de Macron. Voici un article rcent et OBJECTIF. Il peut y avoir des effets pervers si le texte n'est pas bien fait. Mais encore une fois,  voir

http://www.capital.fr/votre-carriere...ageuse-1226974

P.S : Infirmire librale seule, c'est plus "facile" qu'infirmire librale en association/cabinet... Ce qui est drle, c'est qu'en bossant 3 fois moins, donc en gagnant 3 fois moins, tu finis plus riche (moins d'impts,...). Je rappelle qu'une infirmire librale a bosse aussi le weekend et les jours fris. Alors a me fait un peu "piti" les gens qui ont peur de bosser 4h de plus par semaine...

On parle de notre pays, donc de l'intrt gnral pour dans plusieurs annes. Et chacun pense surtout  sa gueule. Ca me dbecte... On est dans la mondialisation, que a nous plaise ou non. Il faut devenir fort dans cette mondialisation, l'amliorer et avancer. Le repli sur soi, c'est la fuite, le retour en arrire. On sera alors totalement isols. Et au passage on aura aussi la responsabilit de faire s'crouler l'Europe et mettre d'autres pays dans la misre. Super la solidarit ! Je ne veux pas de a, surtout pas pour mes enfants.

----------


## Mat.M

> On est dans la mondialisation, que a nous plaise ou non. Il faut devenir fort dans cette mondialisation, l'amliorer et avancer. Le repli sur soi, c'est la fuite, le retour en arrire. On sera alors totalement isols.


devenir fort face  la mondialisation c'est une chose, le problme c'est de produire des produits que les gens ont envie d'acheter...mon PC il est d'origine tawanaise,l'Iphone du voisin il est d'origine amricaine mais fabriqu avec des composants made in China
Pour rappel ce que nous consommons c'est import  60%
Donc comme on n'arrive pas assez  produire du Made In France et  l'exporter rsultat les entreprises n'ont pas assez de cash et de trsorie et videmment oui les impts se font ressentir
C'est comme le jeu vido du made in France il n'y en a plus on se fait concurrencer par les studios d'Europe de l'est



> Oui je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais il y a aussi des raisons plus structurelles, du genre la France qui est le pays d'Europe taxant le plus les entreprises. Il est donc plus dr d'entreprendre en France. Et si on n'entreprends pas, a ne cre pas d'emplois. Si  l'tranger ils ne veulent pas investir dans les entreprises en devenir, a ne cre pas d'emploi.


le vritable problme en France ? Le problme c'est que des gens montent des entreprises pour en dfinitif tre des sous-traitants ( par exemple les petites et moyennes entreprises du numrique aussi bien les SSII que les autres) des grands groupes...ce qui fait que ces tas de structures petites et moyennent fonctionnent dans l'orbite et le sillage de plus grandes.
Donc d'une part ne font que du franco-franais mme si c'est du service.
Ensuite comme on n'est capable que de faire du franco-franais on n'exporte pas, le march est bouch et oui forcment le chiffre d'affaire n'volue pas les taxes se font ressentir



> Bien sr nos chres enarques pensent contrebalancer tout a avec un appel d'air de ces
> groupes vers la France, mais l ils se gourent, car le cot du travail par rapport  d'autres
> pays de l'UE (Pologne entre autres) est encore trop important.


a c'est le lavage de cerveau habituel on a bien rabch a dans la tte des gens  ::mrgreen:: 
Un salari allemand,nerlandais ou britannique surtout un Allemand cote certainement aussi cher sinon plus qu'un salari franais.
Combien cote un salari luxembourgeois ou suisse  payer ?
Certainement pas un salaire minable comme on trouve en France



> Je n'ai jamais t patron et je ne veux pas l'tre. Mais dans ma famille, il y a un "patron" (cabinet infirmier libral de 3 personnes), qui aprs tous les prlvements obligatoires, terminent l'anne  un niveau similaire  un smicard (tu peux bosser 15h par jour, gagner 90000 par an, mais ensuite avec l'URSSAF, les impts, les cotisations diverses, le paiement de l'organisme pour faire ta retraite, le paiement de la location du local, de ton matriel de travail, tu peux tout juste partir 3 jours en vacances (ce que je n'ai jamais pu faire)...)
> .


autant ne pas crer d'entreprise alors...
Quel le principe de l'entreprise ? Le principe de l'entreprise c'est de faire une "plus-value" comptable ( bref de la valeur ajoute ) en reportant taxes,charges...sur le prix de vente d'un produit ou d'un service.
Mettons que cela cote  Renault 5000euros en prix unitaire pour produire une Clio, le constructeur doit vendre chaque unit produite le double ou au moins 50% plus cher pour compenser les charges et les frais de production..
comme je l'ai cris maintes fois dans une entreprise ce sont les clients qui fournissent le chiffre d'affaire donc les salaires et les capitaux ncessaires pour les achats.
Sauf si on l'entreprise a recours  des emprunts bref contracter de la dette mais a c'est une autre affaire

----------


## LSMetag

> devenir fort face  la mondialisation c'est une chose, le problme c'est de produire des produits que les gens ont envie d'acheter...mon PC il est d'origine tawanaise,l'Iphone du voisin il est d'origine amricaine mais fabriqu avec des composants made in China
> Pour rappel ce que nous consommons c'est import  60%
> Donc comme on n'arrive pas assez  produire du Made In France et  l'exporter rsultat les entreprises n'ont pas assez de cash et de trsorie et videmment oui les impts se font ressentir
> C'est comme le jeu vido du made in France il n'y en a plus on se fait concurrencer par les studios d'Europe de l'est


Comme l'a dit Macron, ce sera LENT. Car il faut tout revoir. Il faut innover, se mettre  la page, crer de nouveaux types d'emplois, crer une puissance qui puisse faire pression sur le reste du monde, et se soustraire un peu plus  la concurrence dloyale. Ca ne se fera pas en un jour. Ca pourra tre dur. Mais il faut bien commencer, sinon autant abandonner tout de suite.

----------


## Mat.M

> Comme l'a dit Macron, ce sera LENT. Car il faut tout revoir. Il faut innover, se mettre  la page, crer de nouveaux types d'emplois,


oui je suis bien d'accord mais tout cela c'est le blabla de Macron,de la tartufferie... ::mrgreen:: 
eh oui Macron c'est l'homme providentiel dans une orbite jupitrienne ou je ne sais quelle anerie...

sauf que pour relancer l'conomie il faut de l'argent et des capacits financires,des capitaux..
et pour investir des capitaux il faut que a rapporte aux investisseurs
C'est pas avec  peine 2milliards de trsorerie que la banque publique d'investissement va boosster l'investissement.
2milliards de capitaux c'est peanuts pour l'conomie

----------


## TallyHo

> Le but ne serait pas de diminuer la peur de "jouer" ou celle de perdre ?


Il va falloir tre cohrent  un moment donn, vous ne pouvez pas vanter le capitalisme pur et dur et demander  l'Etat des filets de scurit. Et, en plus, diminuer le risque va forcment diminuer la motivation de s'arracher pour faire tourner l'activit. Si tu enlves cette pe de Damocls, a va favoriser le n'importe quoi dans la cration d'entreprise. Le gars va ouvrir une boite  la va vite en sachant qu'il y a le filet de scurit au pire. Mais tu as raison, attendons de voir la forme que a va prendre.




> Alors a me fait un peu "piti" les gens qui ont peur de bosser 4h de plus par semaine...


Et encore une fois, tu fais peser la charge sur les salaris alors que la fraude des entreprises est un manque  gagner bien plus norme qui couvrirait largement l'effort des 4 heures que tu demandes...

----------


## LSMetag

> oui je suis bien d'accord mais tout cela c'est le blabla de Macron,de la tartufferie...
> eh oui Macron c'est l'homme providentiel dans une orbite jupitrienne ou je ne sais quelle anerie...
> 
> sauf que pour relancer l'conomie il faut de l'argent et des capacits financires,des capitaux..
> et pour investir des capitaux il faut que a rapporte aux investisseurs
> C'est pas avec  peine 2milliards de trsorerie que la banque publique d'investissement va boosster l'investissement.
> 2milliards de capitaux c'est peanuts pour l'conomie


Il n'y a pas d'homme providentiel. Il faut juste un homme qui ai les c... d'entreprendre quelque chose. Ca prendra srement 10 ans pour tre vraiment net.

Sinon ouvrir une bote  la va-vite et se planter, a crera quand mme des emplois pendant un temps. Mais videmment il faut que les curseurs sont bien ajusts, tant du ct des entrepreneurs que des salaris.

Je suis d'accord qu'on gagnerait beaucoup avec la lutte contre la fraude des entreprises. Ca commence dj  tre le cas heureusement. Mais je pense que ce n'est qu'un lment parmi d'autres. On ne peut pas miser que sur un seul cheval.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sinon ouvrir une bote  la va-vite et se planter, a crera quand mme des emplois pendant un temps.


C'est une rustine et, en gnral, c'est couteux et non-productif sur le long terme. Tu n'as qu' voir les contrats-aids. Les aides sont utiles aux boites, on est d'accord, mais on les matrialise mal et on les distribue mal. Et je crois que c'est la cas ici. Mais attendons de voir...

----------


## jeiclatt

Faut-il rappeler que ce que demande un chef d'entreprise c'est d'avoir un carnet de commande rempli.
Or les franais ont besoin de plus de pouvoir d'achat pour acheter, leurs fins de mois sont extrmement difficiles : on tourne en rond.
Ce que nous propose ce gournement c'est encore plus de pauprisation.

----------


## TallyHo

> Faut-il rappeler que ce que demande un chef d'entreprise c'est d'avoir un carnet de commande rempli.


Tout  fait et c'est bien pour a que je disais plus haut pour la nime fois que c'est une erreur d'amalgamer capitalisme, march, libralisme ou de faire des simplifications  l'extrme du type capitalisme = plein emploi. Si le march va bien, tu bosses, quel que soient les intrts qui dtiennent le capital (l'exemple que je prenais avec la premire compagnie ptrolire mondiale qui est nationale). Il faut dissocier toutes ces composantes pour dbattre sinon on fait une tambouille indigeste pleine de raccourcis faciles.

----------


## Invit

Pas faux, il peut y avoir de la croissance avec un fort taux de chmage. Les lois Travail 1 et 2 permettent d'augmenter la croissance, si je ne me trompe pas. Cette croissance est ensuite suppose favoriser les pauvres avec la thorie du ruissellement (ou la thorie des os de poulet, selon les plus cyniques), et rduire le chmage avec... quelle thorie ?

----------


## Zirak

> et rduire le chmage avec... quelle thorie ?


La thorie des Bisounours : "Ce qui est nonc par un homme politique est forcment vrai." 

Puisque Macron vous dit qu'avec a les patrons vont embaucher  tire-larigot, arrtez de faire vos pessimistes et admirez le massacre spectacle.

 ::mouarf:: 


En plus Mingolito est d'accord avec lui, alors si ce n'est pas une preuve que Macron a forcment raison, je ne vois pas ce qu'il vous faut de plus ??? 


Sur ce, j'ai 2/3 trucs  finir avant la fin de mon trolldi. ^^

----------


## GPPro

Nan c'est la thorie de la main invisible (dans notre gueule).

----------


## tbc92

> Pas faux, il peut y avoir de la croissance avec un fort taux de chmage. Les lois Travail 1 et 2 permettent d'augmenter la croissance, si je ne me trompe pas. Cette croissance est ensuite suppose favoriser les pauvres avec la thorie du ruissellement (ou la thorie des os de poulet, selon les plus cyniques), et rduire le chmage avec... quelle thorie ?


C'est exactement l'inverse. Les thories  bases sur la relance par la croissance, portes par les Mlenchon et consorts favorisent la croissance. Peu importe si cette croissance gnre de l'emploi ou non. Et dans les faits, c'est vident que ces thories ne peuvent qu'amplifier le dficit dj abyssal de la balance commerciale.
Ici, on est sur une relance par l'offre.

Personnellement je bosse dans une multinationale. Vu de New York, Paris ou Varsovie ou Madrid, c'est pareil. Sauf que crer un emploi  Paris, c'est beaucoup plus de contraintes et c'est beaucoup plus cher que crer un emploi  Varsovie ou Madrid. Aujourd'hui, j'ai beau me battre,  chaque fois que je demande un recrutement, on me rpond : ok, vous reprsentez une quipe en croissance, vous pouvez recruter.  Mais pas en France. Trop cher, trop de contraintes. Si demain, je peux dire  mes actionnaires : recrutez  nouveau en France, c'est aussi performant que dans les pays voisins, alors le pari sera russi.

Malheureusement, beaucoup de gens ne veulent pas que ce pari russisse. Ils prfrent l'chec que la russite. Et leur pouvoir de nuisance est trs lev.

----------


## el_slapper

C'est tout un quilibre  trouver. D'un cot, le ruissellement ne fonctionne que si on creuse des drains de partout, il n'a rien de naturel. De l'autre, les complexits dcrites par tcb92 sont relles, et  rendre fou un employeur potentiel. En gros, on cherche  interdire  un employeur de se tromper sur un recrutement. Ben, la meilleur manire de ne pas se tromper, c'est encore de ne pas essayer.

----------


## Invit

> C'est exactement l'inverse. Les thories  bases sur la relance par la croissance, portes par les Mlenchon et consorts favorisent la croissance. Peu importe si cette croissance gnre de l'emploi ou non. Et dans les faits, c'est vident que ces thories ne peuvent qu'amplifier le dficit dj abyssal de la balance commerciale.
> Ici, on est sur une relance par l'offre.
> 
> Personnellement je bosse dans une multinationale. Vu de New York, Paris ou Varsovie ou Madrid, c'est pareil. Sauf que crer un emploi  Paris, c'est beaucoup plus de contraintes et c'est beaucoup plus cher que crer un emploi  Varsovie ou Madrid. Aujourd'hui, j'ai beau me battre,  chaque fois que je demande un recrutement, on me rpond : ok, vous reprsentez une quipe en croissance, vous pouvez recruter.  Mais pas en France. Trop cher, trop de contraintes. Si demain, je peux dire  mes actionnaires : recrutez  nouveau en France, c'est aussi performant que dans les pays voisins, alors le pari sera russi.
> 
> Malheureusement, beaucoup de gens ne veulent pas que ce pari russisse. Ils prfrent l'chec que la russite. Et leur pouvoir de nuisance est trs lev.


Donc, si je comprends bien, on espre concurrencer la Pologne en termes de ressources humaines ? Que va-t-on faire pour concurrencer l'Inde ? Supprimer le SMIC ? Et est-ce compatible avec le maintien de la qualit des produits et services, et l'adoption du dveloppement durable ?
Si je prend mon secteur, ce qui va se passer, c'est que le tarif de traduction va encore baisser (pour faire concurrence aux ressources implantes au Maghreb), donc le secteur va encore se prcariser davantage. On n'aura pas plus de contenus  traduire, les clients nous envoient dj tout ce qui leur passe par la tte tellement on est bon march (vridique !). Donc, aucun emploi cr, et du travail de bte de somme pour les traducteurs titulaires d'un Bac +5 dj sur le march.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si demain, je peux dire  mes actionnaires : recrutez  nouveau en France, c'est aussi performant que dans les pays voisins, alors le pari sera russi.


Pour gagner ton pari auprs de tes actionnaires, tu devrais tudier le cas Atol ou Zodiac (entre autres exemples) qui sont en cours ou qui ont dj relocalis en France... Ca pourrait peut-tre te donner des ides d'argumentation  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

> (sur la concurrence trangre)


Je vais me faire flamber et traiter de troll, mais tant pis. Pendant des dcennies, nous avons, nous occidentaux(et japonais, et corens vers la fin), profit d'un accs exclusif aux ressources de la plante. Nous nous sommes gavs. On a appel a les 30 glorieuses. C'est fini. Les Polonais, les Marocains, les Vietnamiens eux aussi veulent leur part du gteau, et il n'y a pas de raison qu'ils ne l'aient pas. Et mme si le gteau est plus grand qu'avant(eu gard aux amliorations de productivit), les parts vont quand mme continuer de se rduire pendant pas mal de temps.

----------


## Mingolito

C'est pas parce que dans les annes 50 il y avait d'un cot les pays riches et dvelopps et d'un autre cot le reste que a va pas changer. Quand on tudie l'histoire on se rends compte que les choses changent. La chute de l'empire romain vous vous souvenez ?

Par exemple la Chine en sus de faire l'lectrotechnique, l'informatique, fait aussi des fuses, a un programme spatial, va bientt envoyer des sondes sur la lune, et va bientt produire des avions de lignes...

Le monde change, la rigidit du code du travail franais n'est pas adapt pour que l'entreprise s'adapte  la mondialisation, pas plus que les impts et charges crasantes qui psent sur les entrepreneurs et les investisseurs.
Si a ne change pas la France va continuer  couler, et voter pour Melenchon, Hamon ou Marine n'aurait fait qu'empirer le problme, et transform la France en un nouveau Cuba, Core du nord, Venezuela, etc.

Macron, avec son gouvernement de droite peut aider  amliorer la situation, si tant est que la CGT ne vienne pas dtruire son projet, comme elle l' toujours fait dans le pass,  savoir se battre pour dtruire l'conomie franaise.
Si la France veut s'en sortir il faut soutenir Macron et faire des contres manifestations contre la CGT ds qu'ils osent bouger une oreille.

Le fait qu'une poigne de communistes dirigent le pays car ils peuvent couper l'lectricit et stopper tous les transports publics pour dicter leur loi c'est du terrorisme conomique ca ne devrait pas exister.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Par exemple la Chine (.../...) va bientt produire des avions de lignes...


Correction : elle en fabrique dj. L'ARJ21 dj en service n'est pas dangereux en dehors du march Chinois, mais le C919  venir, prvu en 2020, risque de tailler des croupires  Airbus et Boeing dans le segment le plus juteux : les monocouloirs.




> Le monde change, la rigidit du code du travail franais n'est pas adapt pour que l'entreprise s'adapte  la mondialisation, pas plus que les impts et charges crasantes qui psent sur les entrepreneurs et les investisseurs.(.../...).


Ce sont deux choses diffrentes, la rigidit et les couts. La rigidit est de toute vidence nfaste. Dans un monde qui change rapidement, il faut pouvoir adapter ses structures rapidement. Les couts sont plus compliqus. Un certain niveau de prlvements sociaux permet de garder la main d'uvre au chmage en bon tat pour le moment ou on en aura besoin  nouveau. Certes, a pse, mais a a des raisons bien prcises, que je trouve tout sauf scandaleuses. Ce qui est scandaleux, c'est l'effroyable complexit de leur mise en oeuvre.

----------


## Mingolito

> Correction : elle en fabrique dj. L'ARJ21 dj en service n'est pas dangereux en dehors du march Chinois, mais le C919  venir, prvu en 2020, risque de tailler des croupires  Airbus et Boeing dans le segment le plus juteux : les monocouloirs.


Oui c'est ce que je voulais dire, merci pour les prcisions  ::ccool::

----------


## TallyHo

> Je vais me faire flamber et traiter de troll, mais tant pis. Pendant des dcennies, nous avons, nous occidentaux(et japonais, et corens vers la fin), profit d'un accs exclusif aux ressources de la plante. Nous nous sommes gavs. On a appel a les 30 glorieuses.


Pourquoi tu te ferais allumer ? C'est la stricte vrit, on a "exploit" avec des accs  du ptrole pas cher, etc... Maintenant c'est fini, certains pays ont pris ou prennent conscience de leur puissance et ils veulent se la rapproprier. Pendant qu'on se concurrence dans l'UE, on ne s'occupe plus (ou moins) de maintenir l'influence de La France dans le monde.

Et puis ce n'est pas spcifique seulement  notre pays. Tu as d'autres soucis mondiaux au niveau du march ; par exemple les bananes bio, ici on a des normes, en Amrique du Sud elles sont moins contraignantes et pourtant elles entrent quand mme en UE alors que nos producteurs se feraient saquer avec le mme niveau de qualit. Donc on fait quoi ? On tire vers le bas la qualit des productions de banane, manger de la merde pour se conformer au "capitalisme" ?

On voit bien que tout cela est trs compliqu et ne se rsume pas qu' des histoires de charges ou de complexit administrative. Et c'est bien pour a qu'il faut analyser le capital, le march, etc... sparment.

----------


## Mingolito

> Ce sont deux choses diffrentes, la rigidit et les couts. La rigidit est de toute vidence nfaste. Dans un monde qui change rapidement, il faut pouvoir adapter ses structures rapidement. Les couts sont plus compliqus. Un certain niveau de prlvements sociaux permet de garder la main d'uvre au chmage en bon tat pour le moment ou on en aura besoin  nouveau. Certes, a pse, mais a a des raisons bien prcises, que je trouve tout sauf scandaleuses. Ce qui est scandaleux, c'est l'effroyable complexit de leur mise en oeuvre.


Diminuer les charges et impts a veux pas forcment dire attaquer la scu ou le chmage.

- Pourquoi donner une allocation  ceux qui sont en demande d'asile politique et leur interdire de travailler ? On ne peu pas accueillir toute la misre du monde...Supprimer l'asile politique et l'allocation (et la CMU pendant qu'on y est), et au contraire autoriser l'immigration de main d'uvre dans les secteurs  ou on en manque, donc copier l'excellente politique de l'Australie.

- Pourquoi voler l'argent des entreprises (IS++, taxes++, charges++, ...) et des investisseurs (ISF) pour le redonner en aide et faire de l'interventionnisme et au passage dilapider l'argent vol aux entreprises en frais de fonctionnement en payant des dizaines de milliers de fonctionnaires incomptents et inutiles et pire encore obliger les entrepreneurs  passer leur temps  remplir des formulaires administratifs au lieu de grer leur entreprise ?

Il faut diminuer l'interventionnisme conomique de l'tat pour rendre la libert aux entrepreneurs et aux investisseurs, bref rtablir une vrai conomie de march libre et profitable pour tous.

----------


## tbc92

> Donc, si je comprends bien, on espre concurrencer la Pologne en termes de ressources humaines ? Que va-t-on faire pour concurrencer l'Inde ? Supprimer le SMIC ? Et est-ce compatible avec le maintien de la qualit des produits et services, et l'adoption du dveloppement durable ?
> Si je prend mon secteur, ce qui va se passer, c'est que le tarif de traduction va encore baisser (pour faire concurrence aux ressources implantes au Maghreb), donc le secteur va encore se prcariser davantage. On n'aura pas plus de contenus  traduire, les clients nous envoient dj tout ce qui leur passe par la tte tellement on est bon march (vridique !). Donc, aucun emploi cr, et du travail de bte de somme pour les traducteurs titulaires d'un Bac +5 dj sur le march.


Comme d'habitude, on caricature l'ide, et ensuite, au lieu de critiquer l'ide, on critique la caricature. 

Aujourd'hui, dans la multinationale en question, quand on recherche une personne simplement francophone, profil quelconque, plutt que recruter un smicard en France, c'est plus avantageux de recruter en Pologne ou en Espagne une personne bilingue, et donc diplme et donc nettement au-dessus du SMIC local.Si cette situation vous convient. Si vous pensez que c'est trs bien comme a, et qu'il faut mme augmenter le SMIC en France, alors ok. Mais ne venez pas pleurer s'il y a 50 000 chmeurs de plus tous les mois. C'est votre choix, assumez-le.

----------


## tbc92

> Pour gagner ton pari auprs de tes actionnaires, tu devrais tudier le cas Atol ou Zodiac (entre autres exemples) qui sont en cours ou qui ont dj relocalis en France... Ca pourrait peut-tre te donner des ides d'argumentation


Zodiac, cette entreprise qui relocalise en France suite aux rformes tant critiques par Mlenchon... tu fais bien d'en parler. C'est exactement l'argument que je voulais donner pour prouver l'efficacit des rformes, mais tu m'as enlev l'argument de la bouche. 

Finalement, je croyais que tu tais un soutien de Mlenchon, mais c'est tout le contraire ?

----------


## el_slapper

> - Pourquoi voler l'argent des entreprises (IS++, taxes++, charges++, ...) et des investisseurs (ISF) pour le redonner en aide et faire de l'interventionnisme et au passage dilapider l'argent vol aux entreprises en frais de fonctionnement en payant des dizaines de milliers de fonctionnaires incomptents et inutiles et pire encore obliger les entrepreneurs  passer leur temps  remplir des formulaires administratifs au lieu de grer leur entreprise ?


Ca, c'est la partir complexit dont je parle. Je n'ai rien contre un coup de balai dans cette complexit. Par contre, baisser massivement les impts, c'est paupriser une bonne partie de la base consommatrice, dj affaiblie par l'internationalisation des ressources dont je parlais plus haut. Et dtruire la base de consommation qui fait marcher le systme.

C'est difficile  quilibrer, et une certaine dose de pauprisation est invitable, en raison du rquilibrage en cours. Mais la laisser sans amortisseur, c'est risquer de voir mourir le patient avant qu'il ne gurisse.




> Il faut diminuer l'interventionnisme conomique de l'tat pour rendre la libert aux entrepreneurs et aux investisseurs, bref rtablir une vrai conomie de march libre et profitable pour tous.


Vrai dans certains secteurs, foutaises dans d'autres. Par exemple, dans les transports en commun, on s'aperoit que si on laisse le march dterminer le rseau de bus, eh bien on aura exclusivement des radiales, et tout autre trajet que de l'hypercentre vers n'importe ou sera quasiment impossible. L ou une autorit tatique et centralise sera bien plus efficace en termes de planification, parce-que la rentabilit d'une ligne est moins importante que la valeur ajoute au systme conomique global de l'agglomration. Et qu'entre l'exploitation publique(France, Suisse) ou prive(Isral, Nouvelle Zlande), la diffrence est ngligeable, compare  la diffrence entre deux systmes similaires. Par contre, pour fabriquer les vhicules, le priv a fait la preuve de sa supriorit partout ou la comparaison a t possible.

En d'autres termes, il faut se garder de toute idologie, et voir quoi marche o. Et intervenir l ou c'est utile, ventuellement l ou a ne mange pas de pain. Et, videmment, ne toucher  rien partout ou le libre march a fait la preuve de sa supriorit.

----------


## TallyHo

> Supprimer l'asile politique


Donc tu proposes de sortir de la Convention de Genve, de Schengen et mme de l'UE puisque la signature de la Convention est une condition pour y adhrer ?




> et l'allocation (et la CMU pendant qu'on y est)


Illgal, le droit  la sant est garanti par la Constitution. Si ce n'est pas la CMU, ce sera sous une autre forme de toute faon.




> et au contraire autoriser l'immigration de main d'uvre dans les secteurs  ou on en manque


Et c'est ce qui est fait avec les infirmires espagnoles par exemple puisqu'on parlait des infirmiers quelques posts avant.




> donc copier l'excellente politique de l'Australie.


L'Australie avec ses plages, ses kangourous et ses superbes camps qui taient dignes des poques les plus sombres... Bel exemple...




> Pourquoi voler l'argent des entreprises (IS++, taxes++, charges++, ...) et des investisseurs (ISF)


Et comment maintiens tu les infrastructures si tu n'as pas d'impts et de taxes ? De plus, je serais d'accord en parti avec toi (au moins pour l'ISF o je te rejoins) si tu y incluais en retour la lutte svre contre l'vasion fiscale...

----------


## TallyHo

> Finalement, je croyais que tu tais un soutien de Mlenchon, mais c'est tout le contraire ?


Comme quoi que les croyances...  ::): 

Pourtant j'ai assez rpt que j'ai donn ma voie  un "petit" candidat au 1er tour car je ne voulais plus cautionner les ttes d'affiche. Et que je me suis abstenu au 2nd tour. Je n'ai pas de candidat prfr, je voudrais un juste milieu mais un vrai, pas une pantalonnade  la Macron...

Si tu veux me classer, ma forme de socit favorite (et que j'ai eu), c'est la cooprative : conomie de march, rpartition des profits quitable et la capital n'est pas le dcisionnaire (1 actionnaire = 1 voix).

----------


## micka132

> C'est votre choix, assumez-le.


Ce n'est en tout cas pas mon choix. Ce que tu dcris c'est le principe de la mondialisation. 
On nous a vendu pendant des dcennies le paradis de la mondialisation qui permet de s'ouvrir au monde et de pouvoir profiter de toute ces richesses. 
Ca a d'abord profit  une bonne part de notre population et au fur et a mesure cette part s'est rduite du fait continuel des dlocalisations.
Aujourd'hui la solution prsente c'est de s'aligner sur les pays moins favoriss socialement pour pouvoir etre comptitif et arreter le massacre. 
Vous comprenez on a pas le choix c'est le monde moderne...
Moderne mais terriblement archaique, ou au lieu de chercher  amliorer nos vies, on rgresse en proposant de faire plus d'heure, dans des conditions plus difficiles.

Allez les gars, sortons nous les doigts du cul et travaillons 50 heures/semaine et 1 semaine de cong pay. Avec ca si on redevient pas les champion du monde je mange mon clavier !

----------


## Marco46

> Au Canada, c'est le mme modle de protection sociale qu'aux Etats unies ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop mais si c'est le mme alors ma cousine qui y vit depuis 15 ans (dans le Tennessee) vous en dirait de bien bonnes !!!
> 
> En France tu choisies ton hpital (rputation, proximit, ...) ma cousine c'est en fonction de se que rembourse son assurance et tant pis si c'est  500km. 
> 
> En France lorsque tu te casses un bras, c'est en moyenne 1 mois de rducation (je parle d'une fracture normale) ma cousine  un nombre de sance qui dpend de ce que prend en charge son assurance. Mauvaise assurance ? Pas grve tu passes de 1 mois  3 jours de rducation !
> 
> Tu as un mauvais job mal pay ? Pas grave, tu vas pas au mdecin. Tu as chop une truc grave ? C'est la vie mon gars !


Le modle anglo-saxo est un modle de pays en voie de dveloppement, voire sous-dvelopp. C'est a la ralit. Pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, les blesss de l'attentat de Manchester en sont rduits  faire des appels aux dons sur Internet pour se faire soigner correctement ... C'est vous dire le niveau de dchance et la faillite morale de ce systme.

----------


## tbc92

> Ce n'est en tout cas pas mon choix. Ce que tu dcris c'est le principe de la mondialisation. 
> On nous a vendu pendant des dcennies le paradis de la mondialisation qui permet de s'ouvrir au monde et de pouvoir profiter de toute ces richesses. 
> Ca a d'abord profit  une bonne part de notre population et au fur et a mesure cette part s'est rduite du fait continuel des dlocalisations.
> Aujourd'hui la solution prsente c'est de s'aligner sur les pays moins favoriss socialement pour pouvoir etre comptitif et arreter le massacre. 
> Vous comprenez on a pas le choix c'est le monde moderne...
> Moderne mais terriblement archaique, ou au lieu de chercher  amliorer nos vies, on rgresse en proposant de faire plus d'heure, dans des conditions plus difficiles.
> 
> Allez les gars, sortons nous les doigts du cul et travaillons 50 heures/semaine et 1 semaine de cong pay. Avec ca si on redevient pas les champion du monde je mange mon clavier !


Il y a l't et l'hiver, c'est inluctable. Et il y a aussi la mondialisation, c'est aussi inluctable. 

Les pays voisins, ou les pays loigns, font partie de l'quation  rsoudre. Vouloir btir dans notre coin un modle de socit qui marcherait parfaitement SI la France tait entoure de murs, a ne sert  rien. Les multinationales crent des emplois ici ou l, et tant qu'on punira les gens qui crent de l'emploi, en leur mettant des tas de cotisations de tous genre, les multinationales prfreront crer de l'emploi ailleurs plutt qu'en France. Il y a plein d'autres choses  taxer. 

Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre ton message tellement il est caricatural. Mais je ne suis pas sr non plus d'avoir envie que tu dveloppes.

----------


## GPPro

> Il y a l't et l'hiver, c'est inluctable. Et il y a aussi la mondialisation, c'est aussi inluctable. 
> 
> Les pays voisins, ou les pays loigns, font partie de l'quation  rsoudre. Vouloir btir dans notre coin un modle de socit qui marcherait parfaitement SI la France tait entoure de murs, a ne sert  rien. Les multinationales crent des emplois ici ou l, et tant qu'on punira les gens qui crent de l'emploi, en leur mettant des tas de cotisations de tous genre, les multinationales prfreront crer de l'emploi ailleurs plutt qu'en France. Il y a plein d'autres choses  taxer. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre ton message tellement il est caricatural. Mais je ne suis pas sr non plus d'avoir envie que tu dveloppes.


2017 et on invoque encore TINA...

----------


## TallyHo

> Les multinationales crent des emplois ici ou l, et tant qu'on punira les gens qui crent de l'emploi, en leur mettant des tas de cotisations de tous genre, les multinationales prfreront crer de l'emploi ailleurs plutt qu'en France.


Il y a assez peu de grosses boites dans les entreprises les plus cratrices d'emplois. Les grands groupes qui embauchent en France l'auraient fait de toute faon car c'est un besoin de main d'oeuvre qui n'est pas dlocalisable (exemple : Auchan). Le reste de la cration va aux entreprises de taille intermdiaire qui en crent aussi beaucoup.

----------


## micka132

> Les multinationales crent des emplois ici ou l, et tant qu'on punira les gens qui crent de l'emploi, en leur mettant des tas de cotisations de tous genre, les multinationales prfreront crer de l'emploi ailleurs plutt qu'en France. Il y a plein d'autres choses  taxer.


Les multi-national sont-elles divines? Non? Donc si elles ne le sont pas elles n'ont pas plus de moyen que d'autres structures pour crer de l'emploi. 
On me souffle dans l'oreille qu'elles ont plein de pognons. C'est vrai, mais sans mme vouloir changer le rapport que l'on a avec l'argent, si l'on considre que sans argent on fait pas d'emploi, comment croyez vous sortir du cercle en permettant d'encore moins redistribuer le fruit du travail? Les multi-national seront forcement toujours plus riches, qu'importe notre niveau de richesse global, ce seront toujours elles qui seront la cl de l'emploi. Y a pas besoin d'une caricature pour comprendre ce que ca veut dire.

----------


## LSMetag

De toute faon il n'y a pas  tortiller. Beaucoup de ceux qui s'expriment ici ne recherchent pas la discussion mais la confrontation  coup de caricatures. Leur opinion est totalement arrte donc il n'y a pas de dbat.

Tc92 dcrit une ralit qu'il vit au quotidien sur le terrain. Et derrire, des personnes qui semblent tout savoir mieux que tout le monde rpondent  ct et caricaturent, comme pour se faire du bien au milieu de leur pessimisme.

Nous sommes dans la mondialisation, que a nous plaise ou non. La France a cr l'Europe et l'Euro, et on voudrait faire comme le capitaine du Costa Concordia, quitter le navire alors qu'on est le capitaine.  On crerait alors une crise mondiale qui occasionnerait beaucoup plus de misre et de violence que ce que provoque actuellement la mondialisation.
Non seulement la France ne s'en porterait pas du tout mieux, mais elle deviendrait une cible pour tous ceux qu'elle aurait mis dans la merde.

Oui les entreprises, dont des entreprises bien Franaises, comme la SNCF, prfrent employer des prestataires en "Near-Shore" (Espagne) ou en OffShore (Maroc), et virer leur personnel interne.

Le gros problme de la France c'est son immobilisme. Comme dit  l'tranger, c'est un pays quasi-impossible  rformer. Ds que tu changes quelque chose, il y a toujours du monde pour rler et manifester.

Et pourtant, il y a des solutions, pas compliques, et qui ne rtabliraient pas l'esclavage dans notre pays. Synthtiser notre code du travail de 3500  300 pages, sans changer le fond, je suis sr que c'est possible. Arrter les "mises  jour incrmentales".
Crer une Europe  2 vitesses. Harmoniser les pays riches, dont la France fait partie, pour en faire un bloc autosuffisant. Les autres pays comme la Pologne, seraient dans cette autre Europe, et l on pourrait tablir des rgles, des frontires.
Faire en sorte de figer les choses pour que salaris et employeurs connaissent leurs droits, devoirs,... Que tout soit clair pour que tout le monde puisse s'organiser, se projeter,...
Selon l'activit de l'entreprise, son secteur, ses commandes, permettre des ngociations avec les partenaires sociaux pour adapter la mthode de travail. Ca ne veut pas dire travailler plus de 39h ou s'affranchir du code du travail, mais que ce serait rparti autrement.

Ex : Les gens ne font pas beaucoup de courses ou de shopping en semaine  cause du travail ou de l'cole. Ils n'ont que le weekend. Si tu ouvres le dimanche, a fait mcaniquement plus de frquentation. Donc plus de ventes et commandes. La quasi-totalit des entrepreneurs ont conscience qu'ils ne sont rien sans leurs salaris. Si une entreprise prospre il n'y a pas de raison que ses salaris soient sur la sellette.

Si une entreprise licencie ou dlocalise alors qu'elle fait des bnfices, il est normal ensuite que tous ses salaris gagnent aux prudhommes et que a lui fasse trs mal aux fesses (c'est certes plafonn, mais multipli par 100 ou 1000 a fait mal). 

- Flexibilit pour s'adapter  son march, mais dans le respect des fondamentaux du code du travail franais
- Harmonisation fiscale et du cot du travail des pays dvelopps. 
- Code du travail ferme pour parer aux comportements abusifs.

Voil ce que j'espre. Et je laisse sa chance  celui qui veut le faire (encore faut-il lire son programme), plutt que de fantasmer sur une ventuelle future flaglation, et juger avant mme que la personne ait commenc  agir.

----------


## RyzenOC

Et sinon pour les impts, je crois qu'au contraire il en faudrait plus... Avoir des infrastructures fiable et performante c'est la base d'une conomie puissante.

Si les trains de la SNCF arrivaient  l'heure cela donnerais plus confiance aux clients et donc les inciterais plus  prendre le train.
Une meilleur connection internet bien rpartis dans le pays, sa inciterais des entreprises  s'installer en campagne et donc dcentralis le pays.

Le Danemark  une politique intressante et cohrente la dessus. Les citoyens payent trs cher en impts et les vhicules ont une tva je crois de 100% MAIS ont des coles performantes (des classes de 15 lves max), des transports en commun pas cher et fiable, des pistes cyclable.
Quand aux chmeurs, la bas ils bossent quand meme, un chmeur ne peut pas rien faire, il doit obligatoirement soit suivre une formation, soit aller travailler (gratuitement) dans une entreprise, lquivalent de pole emploie lui verse un salaire/subvention de quoi subvenir  ces besoins, cela lui permet de rester dans la vie active et d'enrichir son CV.
Et le pole emploie la bas c'est un services utile, tu as un conseiller personnalis que tu peut joindre quand tu veut la journe, par mail/tlphone... et tu dois avoir un rendez vous physique pour analyser l'volution de ta situation.

Un politique similaire en France pourrais etre intressante.

----------


## Invit

> Comme d'habitude, on caricature l'ide, et ensuite, au lieu de critiquer l'ide, on critique la caricature.


Oui, mais derrire la caricature, il y a des questions auxquelles tu n'as pas rpondu. L'objectif est-il de proposer des ressources humaines aussi bon march qu'en Pologne et en Espagne ? La situation conomique dans ces pays est-elle particulirement enviable ? Et enfin, une fois qu'on sera aussi comptitifs que la Pologne et l'Espagne, si le chmage persiste,  faudra-t-il essayer de concurrencer l'Inde ?
Tu n'as pas non plus rpondu  la question du maintien de la qualit des produits et des services.
Et oui, j'assume tout  fait le fait de prfrer le chmage aux situations de travailleurs pauvres.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Oui a pourrait tre un bon exemple en effet. Tu payes mais tu sais pourquoi. C'est ce que je dis souvent, arrter de raisonner en cot mais raisonner en rentabilit.




> De toute faon il n'y a pas  tortiller. Beaucoup de ceux qui s'expriment ici ne recherchent pas la discussion mais la confrontation  coup de caricatures. Leur opinion est totalement arrte donc il n'y a pas de dbat.
> 
> Tc92 dcrit une ralit qu'il vit au quotidien sur le terrain. Et derrire, des personnes qui semblent tout savoir mieux que tout le monde rpondent  ct et caricaturent, comme pour se faire du bien au milieu de leur pessimisme.


Qui caricature ?

Tcb92 ne dcrit aucune ralit, il assne ses vrits sans argumentation. Un coup il dcrte que nos propos sont stupides (et sans le prouver), un autre coup il droule des ides reues comme le fait que les multinationales embauchent. Ce qui est compltement faux, les crateurs d'emplois en France sont les boites de taille intermdiaire et quand ce sont les grands groupes, ils auraient de toute faon crs car ils ont besoin de gens sur place (le commerce par exemple). Il y a des tudes tout  fait fiables sur le sujet.

Quand vous annoncez que pour un salaire de 1500, l'employeur paye 3500, l aussi c'est compltement faux, il suffisait d'aller sur l'URSSAF pour simuler et donner les bons chiffres qui sont bien moins importants que 3500.

Quand vous avez des discours contradictoires du genre : ne pas s'isoler mais supprimer le droit d'asile sign par Convention, c'est compltement paradoxal. Si tu sors des Conventions, tu crois que les pays voisins ne vont pas mettre la pression ? Soit c'est de la pure propagande et au diable la cohrence, soit c'est de l'ignorance totale ou un manque de recherche d'infos pour confirmer son argumentation. Et c'est encore plus beau quand la personne t'explique qu'elle n'a pas  te prouver quoi que ce soit.

Et j'en oublie tellement que le florilge a t superbe sur les 2 dernires pages... Alors vu de chez moi, les caricatures sont plutt du ct des macroniens... Je veux bien admettre qu'on ne sait pas tout sur tout mais la moindre des choses, si on veut un dbat honnte, est de se renseigner avant d'argumenter et de ne pas dbiter ses "vrits".

----------


## Invit

> Quand vous annoncez que pour un salaire de 1500, l'employeur paye 3500, l aussi c'est compltement faux, il suffisait d'aller sur l'URSSAF pour simuler et donner les bons chiffres qui sont bien moins importants que 3500.


Et puis il faut prendre en compte la rentabilit du salari aussi. Il faut prendre en compte le fait qu'un type pay 1500 qui cote 3500 ou 3000  sa bote peut gnrer 5500  par mois. En touchant aux conditions de travail, on y gagne sur le cot du salari, mais on y perd sur la productivit. Or, c'est une variable qui change normment d'un secteur. Il faut tre conscient qu'en pauprisant les travailleurs, on influencera forcment la qualit du travail. Pour quelle finalit ? Pour enrichir qui ?

----------


## Zirak

> De toute faon il n'y a pas  tortiller. Beaucoup de ceux qui s'expriment ici ne recherchent pas la discussion mais la confrontation  coup de caricatures. Leur opinion est totalement arrte donc il n'y a pas de dbat.
> 
> *Tc92 dcrit une ralit qu'il vit au quotidien sur le terrain.* Et derrire, des personnes qui semblent tout savoir mieux que tout le monde rpondent  ct et caricaturent, comme pour se faire du bien au milieu de leur pessimisme.


Et depuis quand 1 exemple fait force de loi ?

Je bosse dans une PME, qui finissait son anne  -5 millions y'a encore moins de 5 ans, et qui est maintenant  l'quilibre voir au dessus, car on s'est fait rachet (par une boite fr), on a vir du monde (malgr le vilain code du travail), on a tout rorganis (lean manufacturing and co), on a investi, commenc  produire nous mmes certaines choses en diversifiant notre production pour rduire nos cots chez certains fournisseurs, etc. etc. C'est pas forcment rose tous les jours, mme pour ceux qui n'ont pas perdu leur place, il a fallu faire des sacrifices aussi (perso a va faire 10 ans que je suis dans la boite dans 1 mois et demi, en 10 ans, j'ai t augment 1 fois de 50/60 euros net il y a 4/5 ans, et  bientt 10 ans d'anciennet, je suis toujours en dessous des 30K annuel).

La "crise" s'loignant, les commandes vont mieux, la production augmente, et on a rembauch facile une bonne vingtaine de personne, et il y a encore des embauches de prvues malgr ce que cela "cote", tout simplement car on a besoin de monde, si on veut suivre le rythme et ne pas perdre des commandes.

Tout cela prouve, que si on veut embaucher, mme avec le code du travail et les lois actuelles, on peut, et que vous les macronnistes, vous n'tes pas la pour dbattre, mais pour sortir vos caricatures sur le code du travail actuel.  :;):

----------


## marsupial

> Il y a l't et l'hiver, c'est inluctable. Et il y a aussi la mondialisation, c'est aussi inluctable.


Et il y a le rchauffement climatique et Trump.




> Les pays voisins, ou les pays loigns, font partie de l'quation  rsoudre. Vouloir btir dans notre coin un modle de socit qui marcherait parfaitement SI la France tait entoure de murs, a ne sert  rien.* Les multinationales crent des emplois ici ou l, et tant qu'on punira les gens qui crent de l'emploi, en leur mettant des tas de cotisations de tous genre, les multinationales prfreront crer de l'emploi ailleurs plutt qu'en France. Il y a plein d'autres choses  taxer.* 
> .


Thals a dcid de crer 6 000 emplois en 2016 dont 2 200 en France bien avant la loi Travail, et a dcid d'en crer  nouveau 6 000 en 2017 bien avant que Macron soit lu. Et ceci n'a rien  voir avec les "rformes" mais bien plus avec un carnet de commandes full, une trsorerie de 4.2 milliards et un endettement de 1 milliard ( le plus faible du CAC 40 il me semble ).
Donc les multinationales n'embauchent pas en fonction des rformes mais en fonction de paramtres conomiques. Les bnfices pour 2016 s'lvent  900 millions aprs taxes et dividendes.

Autre exemple : Le bar en bas de chez moi emploie 3 personnes dont un prcaire car son activit ne requiert pas plus. Tout simplement.

Il s'agissait juste de souligner cet norme a priori bien ancr dans la tte du populo par les mdias.

----------


## micka132

> Et derrire, des personnes qui semblent tout savoir mieux que tout le monde rpondent  ct et caricaturent, comme pour se faire du bien au milieu de* leur pessimisme.*
> ...On crerait alors une crise mondiale qui occasionnerait beaucoup plus de misre et de violence que ce que provoque actuellement la mondialisation.
> Non seulement la France ne s'en porterait pas du tout mieux, mais elle deviendrait une cible pour tous ceux qu'elle aurait mis dans la merde.
> .


Tu parles de toi en invoquant le pessimisme?  ::weird:: 



> Ex : Les gens ne font pas beaucoup de courses ou de shopping en semaine  cause du travail ou de l'cole. Ils n'ont que le weekend. Si tu ouvres le dimanche, a fait mcaniquement plus de frquentation. Donc plus de ventes et commandes. La quasi-totalit des entrepreneurs ont conscience qu'ils ne sont rien sans leurs salaris. Si une entreprise prospre il n'y a pas de raison que ses salaris soient sur la sellette.


Donc en vrai tu veux dire que les gens ont plein d'argent  la fin du mois et ils ne le dpensent jamais parce qu'ils peuvent pas aller faire les courses? Srieusement tu crois  ca?

----------


## lducrocq

Encore une fois, les entreprises seront gagnates et les salaris perdants.

----------


## tbc92

> Oui, mais derrire la caricature, il y a des questions auxquelles tu n'as pas rpondu. L'objectif est-il de proposer des ressources humaines aussi bon march qu'en Pologne et en Espagne ? La situation conomique dans ces pays est-elle particulirement enviable ? Et enfin, une fois qu'on sera aussi comptitifs que la Pologne et l'Espagne, si le chmage persiste,  faudra-t-il essayer de concurrencer l'Inde ?
> Tu n'as pas non plus rpondu  la question du maintien de la qualit des produits et des services.
> Et oui, j'assume tout  fait le fait de prfrer le chmage aux situations de travailleurs pauvres.


Je pense que ce que j'crivais est suffisamment clair, il faut que je le traduise en quelle langue ? 
copier/coller puisque tu n'avais pas lu ou pas compris :

_Aujourd'hui, dans la multinationale en question, quand on recherche une personne simplement francophone, profil quelconque, plutt que recruter un smicard en France, c'est plus avantageux de recruter en Pologne ou en Espagne une personne bilingue, et donc diplme et donc nettement au-dessus du SMIC local.Si cette situation vous convient. Si vous pensez que c'est trs bien comme a, et qu'il faut mme augmenter le SMIC en France, alors ok. Mais ne venez pas pleurer s'il y a 50 000 chmeurs de plus tous les mois. C'est votre choix, assumez-le._

----------


## tbc92

> Les multi-national sont-elles divines? Non? Donc si elles ne le sont pas elles n'ont pas plus de moyen que d'autres structures pour crer de l'emploi. 
> On me souffle dans l'oreille qu'elles ont plein de pognons. C'est vrai, mais sans mme vouloir changer le rapport que l'on a avec l'argent, si l'on considre que sans argent on fait pas d'emploi, comment croyez vous sortir du cercle en permettant d'encore moins redistribuer le fruit du travail? Les multi-national seront forcement toujours plus riches, qu'importe notre niveau de richesse global, ce seront toujours elles qui seront la cl de l'emploi. Y a pas besoin d'une caricature pour comprendre ce que ca veut dire.


Les multi-nationales sont-elles divines ? non. On est d'accord. 
Mais je vais te raconter mon exprience professionnelle,. J'ai boss pas mal d'annes dans une PME, puis pas mal d'annes dans une multinationale. Mon sentiment,  partir de ces 2 expriences, c'est que dans une PME, on n'a pas trop droit  l'erreur. Si sur 100 dcisions prises, 70 sont bonnes et 30 sont des mauvais choix,  l'arrive on coule.
Alors que dans une multinationale, on peut faire plein d'erreurs. SI sur 100 dcisions prises, 50 sont mauvaises, ce n'est pas grave, il y a la force de la marque , il y a le fond de commerce 'courant' qui assure les arrires. Donc mme si les multinationasles ne sont pas divines, elles ont effectivement un avantage par rapport aux petites structures.




> Les multi-national seront forcement toujours plus riches, qu'importe notre niveau de richesse global,


Non.  Les multinationales ne sont pas riches, elles sont puissantes. Et si tu dis qu'elles seront de plus en plus puissantes, alors ok. Les multinationales sont du vent. L'argent n'est pas possd par la multinationale, il va  des actionnaires. Des petits actionnaires. Par exemple les fonds de pension... c'est  dire des ouvriers retraits. Le fruit du travail, il est redistribu, vers ces petits ouvriers retraits.
Et si vous me dites que des gros actionnaires se servent aussi au passage, je vous rponds OUI.

En France, on a encore un tas de gens qui raisonnent en lutte des classe, des gens qui sont rests au XiXme sicle. Ces gens l sont contre la retraite par capitalisation. Ces gens l disent qu'on est soit patron, soit salari, mais on ne peut pas tre salari et actionnaire. Ce n'est pas conforme au paradigme de la lutte des classes. Heureusement, les syndicats commencent  tolrer le concept de cooprative... enfin. Il faut les comprendre, dans une cooprative, il y a rarement des gens syndiqus. Ca pose 2 gros problmes pour les syndicats : Ca prouve qu'une entreprise fonctionne mieux quand les salaris sont en mme temps patrons.  Gros coup dur pour le concept de lutte des classes ! Et a fait du manque  gagner : un syndiqu de moins, c'est moins d'argent dans la poche des leaders syndicaux.

----------


## Mat.M

> Les lois Travail 1 et 2 permettent d'augmenter la croissance, si je ne me trompe pas.


les lois Travail 1 et 2 n'auront aucun impact sur la croissance car la consommation est le moteur de la croissance ( consommation des mnages + entreprises).
60-70% du PIB de l'co franaise c'est de la consommation il faut aller sur le site de l'INSEE.

Donc dans une logique toute bte il faudrait que les entreprises et les mnages consomment plus pour stimuler la croissance

Pour les mnages c'est un mensonge gnralis  l'chelle national car pour consommer plus il faudrait augmenter les salaires ( octroi de crdits /emprunts mis--part)
Bref vouloir augmenter les salaires a sous-entend dclencher des conflits sociaux ce que le patronat et le pouvoir excutif ne veut pas.

Donc on continue  distiller une litanie de faux-problmes et  persevrer dans les rgressions infinies




> - Pourquoi voler l'argent des entreprises (IS++, taxes++, charges++, ...) et des investisseurs (ISF) pour le redonner en aide et faire de l'interventionnisme.


pourquoi voler l'argent des entreprises ? 
Parce que les entreprises franaises qui ne sont pas vraiment capables de faire du business demandent simplement des suvbventions et du crdit d'impt CICE.
D'ailleurs la presse crite vit largement grce aux subventions de l'Etat et sans ces subventions des journaux couleraient purement et simplement




> Faut-il rappeler que ce que demande un chef d'entreprise c'est d'avoir un carnet de commande rempli.


avoir un carnet de commandes rempli cela suppose avoir forcment un march bref une clientle...
or comme le march franais est satur il faut pouvoir expoter pour augmenter son chiffre d'affaire ( ce qui n'est pas ais je l'accorde)



> Or les franais ont besoin de plus de pouvoir d'achat pour acheter, leurs fins de mois sont extrmement difficiles : on tourne en rond.


ce n'est pas forcment une spcificit franaise...pour avoir plus en pouvoir d'achat il faut avoir recours au besoin  un crdit  la consomation.
Donc s'endetter.

Je me risquerais  crire que limiter l'octroi de crdits en France rcemment c'est a qui a fait ralentir la croissance...
mais inversement si on octroie trop de crdit dans un systme conomique alors le risque c'est de faire des acteurs insolvables.

D'o la crise des subprimes en 2008 parce que les banques vendaient dans leur package financier de la dette des particuliers 
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## tbc92

> les lois Travail 1 et 2 n'auront aucun impact sur la croissance car la consommation est le moteur de la croissance ( consommation des mnages + entreprises).
> 60-70% du PIB de l'co franaise c'est de la consommation il faut aller sur le site de l'INSEE.
> 
> Donc dans une logique toute bte il faudrait que les entreprises et les mnages consomment plus pour stimuler la croissance
> 
> Pour les mnages c'est un mensonge gnralis  l'chelle national car pour consommer plus il faudrait augmenter les salaires ( octroi de crdits /emprunts mis--part)
> Bref vouloir augmenter les salaires a sous-entend dclencher des conflits sociaux ce que le patronat et le pouvoir excutif ne veut pas.
> 
> Donc on continue  distiller une litanie de faux-problmes et  persevrer dans les rgressions infinies
> ...


Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris, mais globalement, il y a 2 ou 3 ids avec lesquelles je suis d'accord.

Mais si je devais formuler une ide, ce serait ; """ce qu'on demande, ce n'est pas relancer la croissance. On n'en a rien  battre du PIB et de la croissance, ce qu'on demande au gouvernement, c'est de rsoudre les problmes."""

*Et pour rsoudre les problmes, il faut d'abord identifier les problmes.* 

Le problme n1, trs trs loin devant tous les autres  problmes, c'est le dficit de la balance commerciale (ou de la balance des paiements pour ceux qui voient un peu plus loin). C'est a qu'il faut rsoudre. Et alors les autres problmes se rsoudront d'eux-mmes. 

Maintenant que le problme n1 est bien identifi, les solutions deviennent videntes.

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris, mais globalement, il y a 2 ou 3 ids avec lesquelles je suis d'accord.
> 
> Mais si je devais formuler une ide, ce serait ; """ce qu'on demande, ce n'est pas relancer la croissance. On n'en a rien  battre du PIB et de la croissance, ce qu'on demande au gouvernement, c'est de rsoudre les problmes."""
> 
> *Et pour rsoudre les problmes, il faut d'abord identifier les problmes.* 
> 
> Le problme n1, trs trs loin devant tous les autres  problmes, c'est le dficit de la balance commerciale (ou de la balance des paiements pour ceux qui voient un peu plus loin). C'est a qu'il faut rsoudre. Et alors les autres problmes se rsoudront d'eux-mmes. 
> 
> Maintenant que le problme n1 est bien identifi, les solutions deviennent videntes.


Une bonne utilisation du protectionnisme ? (Attention il se pourrait qu'il y ait de l'ironie l  :;):  )

----------


## RyzenOC

> Une bonne utilisation du protectionnisme ? (Attention il se pourrait qu'il y ait de l'ironie l  )


+1
Que font les Amricains et les Chinois si ce n'est du protectionnisme ?

Les chinois fabrique et achte leurs smartphones (Oppo, Xiaomi...), utilise leurs leurs services web (alibaba, Baidu, TENCENT QQ...), tendant avec la Russie  utiliser de plus en plus leurs os ou cre une variante d'une distrib linux, crer et conoivent leurs propre cpu (arm ou bien dans leurs systeme HPC...), ils fabrique leurs propre avions...
Les chinois ils achtent quoi en Europe a part du vin ?

Et les amricains, ben ils font la meme chose mise a part qu'ils fabrique en chine, ils utilisent leurs propres logiciels (Windows, Google search, Facebook...etc), conoivent leurs avions, leurs cpu...etc.

Et lEurope ? ben elle fait pas grand chose l'Europe car au nom de la comptitivit elle fait tous en Asie  ::mur::  A ma conaissance notres eul succes reste Airbus... car Ariane semble de plus en plus etre  l'abandon, quand on vois ce qu'est en train de faire Space X je donne pas cher dAriane Space d'ici 10ans...

Commenons dj par faire du protectionnisme  l'chelle europenne, et interdire les logiciels tranger dans les secteurs publiques (plus de windows, d'office, de google...etc) juste du libre et si possible des projets europens (qwant par exemple  la place google) et investissons pour notre indpendance. Aidons des constructeurs comme Wiko ou Archos  fabriquer au moins en Europe et plus en chine.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et lEurope ? ben elle fait pas grand chose l'Europe car au nom de la comptitivit elle fait tous en Asie  A ma conaissance notres eul succes reste Airbus... car Ariane semble de plus en plus etre  l'abandon, quand on vois ce qu'est en train de faire Space X je donne pas cher dAriane Space d'ici 10ans...
> 
> Commenons dj par faire du protectionnisme  l'chelle europenne, et interdire les logiciels tranger dans les secteurs publiques (plus de windows, d'office, de google...etc) juste du libre et si possible des projets europens (qwant par exemple  la place google) et investissons pour notre indpendance. Aidons des constructeurs comme Wiko ou Archos  fabriquer au moins en Europe et plus en chine.


Personne ne veut perdre ses champions nationales...
Et quand on voit la remonter des populistes/nationaliste dans les pays europens ca va pas s'arranger

----------


## Invit

> les lois Travail 1 et 2 n'auront aucun impact sur la croissance car la consommation est le moteur de la croissance ( consommation des mnages + entreprises).
> 60-70% du PIB de l'co franaise c'est de la consommation il faut aller sur le site de l'INSEE.


Aaah ! C'est la premire phrase de Wikipdia qui m'avait enduite d'erreur, je n'avais pas pens que le PIB tait majoritairement gnr par la consommation.
Du coup il y a un terme pour l'augmentation de la production de biens et services ?

----------


## caramon _majere

Humm, que de gens se plaignent en ce moment ...mais les gens ont vot pour aussi (une chvre  sa place aurait t lu vu le conditionnement), le peu de dbat ou il a particip aurait du rappeler  ceux qui ne s'informe que  la tlvision ce qu'il a fait dans le prcdent gouvernement et aussi sa participation au rapport Attali.
Pour connatre un peu l'avenir, il faudrait regarder un peu l'histoire du 19 sicle en France.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne suis pas sur d'avoir tout compris,


qu'est ce qui est source d'incomprhension dans ce que j'ai cris ?

Je vais en remettre une couche quel est le but de l'conomie (  la louche ) ?  ::mouarf:: 
C'est de faire tourner un march ( c'est exactement comme si on va au march acheter des fruits et lgumes) avec des acteurs ( entreprises,consommateurs,salaris...)
Et ce march tourne selon le principe de l'offre et de la demande.
La particularit de l'conomie franaise et c'est l o Mingolito a raison ( mais ses commentaires sont trop hargneux) c'est que l'Etat intervient majoritairement pour rguler l'conomie..contrairement  des cos plus "librales" anglo-saxonnes.




> Mais si je devais formuler une ide, ce serait ; """ce qu'on demande, ce n'est pas relancer la croissance. On n'en a rien  battre du PIB et de la croissance, ce qu'on demande au gouvernement, c'est de rsoudre les problmes."""


quels problmes ?
Avec une croissance qui stagne, 1 les recettes fiscales stagnent ( TVA,impt sur le revenu...) donc un gros manque  gagner pour l'Etat et les collectivits territoriales.
Et a entraine un creusement de la dette publique ( la dette prive tant autre chose)

2-une croissance qui stagne c'est donc un risque de fiscalit accrue a fait une charge supplmentaire pour les entreprises et compromet leur dveloppement




> Le problme n1, trs trs loin devant tous les autres  problmes, c'est le dficit de la balance commerciale (ou de la balance des paiements pour ceux qui voient un peu plus loin). C'est a qu'il faut rsoudre. Et alors les autres problmes se rsoudront d'eux-mmes. 
> 
> Maintenant que le problme n1 est bien identifi, les solutions deviennent videntes.


oui je suis bien d'accord c'est prcisment ce problme l que j'ai mentionn plusieurs fois
Un dficit de la balance commerciale,puisque l'on importe 60% de ce que nous consommons ( mnages + entreprises ) non seulement a risque d'entrainer un creusement de la dette prive ( comme c'est le cas au Canada voire en Chine)
Et puis la France importe plus qu'elle n'exporte donc n'est plus du tout en capacit d'auto-suffisance



> Aaah ! C'est la premire phrase de Wikipdia qui m'avait enduite d'erreur, je n'avais pas pens que le PIB tait majoritairement gnr par la consommation.


attention dans Wikipedia c'est une dfinition thorique...pour les USA c'est pareil c'est 70% du PIB la consommation
Ce n'est pas la mme chose dans les pays mergents o la consommation est moins soutenue.
Faut-il y voir une relation cause  effet ?  ::mouarf:: 

Cependant la particularit du PIB et de sa variation tout comme les mathmatiques est d'tre une valeur abstraite.
C.a.d. que a ne dfinit pas toujours essentiellement ( par essence )les entits traites




> Du coup il y a un terme pour l'augmentation de la production de biens et services ?


selon Robert J Gordon ( chercher dans google les confrences de cet conomiste ) oui car on est entrs dans  une priode de "stagnation sculaire"
C'est  dire que les nouvelles technologies selon lui n'ont plus d'effet sur la productivit des entreprises et de l'conomie comme cela avait t le cas il y a 10ans

----------


## steflinux

> Ce que propose Macron rpond  ce genre de problme,  savoir ddramatiser l'chec, mme si on change plus souvent de bote, rduire la peur de tenter


L, c'est une vue de l'esprit, il y a rien de factuel qui taye de tels dires, comme l'on repris d'autres posts. C'est une idalisation, une projection.
Au contraire, *il est prouv que le chmage accrot fortement le risque de divorce.*
Si tu es au chmage et que tu crois que cela te feras voluer, ok, mais pour l'entourage, *c'est rarement peru comme positif...*





> la gnration prcdente a bien profit du systme


Il y a unanimit sur ce sujet, je pense.




> Le patron c'est pas forcment le mchant et le salari ce n'est pas forcment le gentil.


Ayant vu un salari ne strictement rien faire en prtendant le contraire pendant cinq mois
aprs sa priode d'essai d'un mois (CDD de six mois), ce n'est pas moi qui dirait le contraire.
Ceci dit, la lutte des classes est une grille de lecture de la ralit particulirement
pertinente pour notre poque, et celle qui arrive, vu que 10% des gens, voire 1%, vont
tenter de s'accaparer la totalit des richesses plantaires. Et les conserver. D'o friction, etc.
Ta phrase est un bel lement de langage, en fait, comme ni de droite ni de gauche.
Chacun dfend ses intrts, et, parfois, les intrts des salaris et des patrons sont
effectivement les mmes. Je pense que le revenu universel plaira aux deux, et a donc une chance
de s'imposer  un moment donn. Cecit dit, si ces messieurs patrons voulaient bien payer
leurs factures de manire plus active, ce serait bien aussi.





> J'ai maintenant un travail stable


Super. Et si je te dis que dans trois mois, l'cole 42 (ou quivalent) ouvre des antennes dans toute la France
pour former *20 000 dveloppeurs par an*, tu dis quoi ? *C'est Macron-love, toujours, vraiment ?*
Ce n'est pas ici une vraie news, juste de l'anticipation  ce stade, mais je pense qu' un moment donn,
moment proche, cette option arrivera sur le bureau des ministres.




> ma relation au travail a dfinitivement chang depuis


... tu n'es pas le seul.





> Aider aussi  la reconversion


Malgr les dizaines de milliards sur la table, ceci est en chec complet en France. La gestion de la formation professionnelle
est une catastrophe. Qui dure et s'tale sans fin.





> la loi travail vise  pouvoir foutre les seniors dehors sans le moindre risque devant les prud'hommes tellement les plafonds d'indemnits sont bas,


100% d'accord





> le pole emploie la bas [Danemark] c'est un services utile


Je les envie sur ce point.





> pas faire grand chose maintenant qu'on y est,  part devenir Cuba ou le Vnzuela


Dsinformation classique de la droite et du centre.
1. La Grce n'a pas t ruine non plus par Tsipras, mais l'quivalent local de l'UMP et du PS.
2. Quant  la *Bolivie*, elle se porte  merveille, merci pour elle :
 Bolivie: Morales clbre un taux de croissance record 





> Pour ceux qui ne sont pas au courant, les blesss de l'attentat de Manchester en sont rduits  faire des appels aux dons sur Internet pour se faire soigner correctement ... 
> C'est vous dire le niveau de dchance et la faillite morale de ce systme.


Et sous Cameron (ultra-droite anglaise), le dficit public tait certaines annes  6% (contre 3-4% en France).
Quand les meilleurs lves de l'ultra-libralisme se plantent totalement cela soulve des questions.
Beaucoup de pays d'Europe de l'Est sont gouverns  droite, et le taux de chmage y est comparable au ntre.





> Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de gauchistes sur Developpez.com


Encore du vocabulaire violent de droite. De mon point de vue, le centre, a peut servir de point de rflexion au dpart, puis, comme Benhamias,
on va aprs o sont les ides qui peuvent marcher. La *vacuit du centrisme en 2017* me fait penser
 des *sables mouvants*, pour tout dire : comment peut-on croire que tripatouiller les paramtres habituels avec des rustines,
ce qui se rvle inoprant depuis plus de vingt ans, va se mettre  fonctionner ? Temps perdu que tout cela !
Beaucoup d'intervenants dbattent ici de ces rustines et autres, mais pour moi, ce dbat est clos : l'chec est act.
Pas de chance pour la droite,* la gauche pride, a s'annonce partout et tous les jours sous Macron.*
La gauche (disons, Hamon et  gauche de Hamon, jusqu' Mlenchon au maximum) est la seule  avoir des ides
qui peuvent marcher en ce moment (et c'est mon point de vue - pour la droite, il reste Ben Carson : "_la pauvret est un tat d'esprit_")
Et quand je demande de *renationaliser les tlcoms ou les autoroutes*, cela me parat vraiment salutaire.
Ne serait-ce que pour remplir les caisses de l'Etat, et non celles d'intrts trs privs.
Ce qui permettrait de financer le revenu universel ou minimal... et non le yacht de Xavier Niel.





> Comme l'a dit Macron, ce sera LENT.


Oui, comme dit, comme des sables mouvants. Mais ce sont toujours eux qui gagnent  la fin.





> La thorie des Bisounours : "_Ce qui est nonc par un homme politique est forcment vrai._"


Impeccable , merci.




> Ah la *flexi-pauvret*, quelle belle vision moderne du monde du travail !


Je note le concept, parfait.





> en oubliant de voir que pour plus de 9 millions de personnes, il fait nuit depuis des annes.


En France, un tiers de la population est durablement exclue (cf. taux d'emploi : 64%)





> les ogm Monsanto et les pesticides  gogo


En apart, un exemple idal est la sacro-sainte cacahoute, prise  l'apritif : jamais produite en Europe, donc le plus souvent ogm.
Dommage quand on sait que, dj, l'allergie  la cacaouhte est l'une des plus rpandues.
*Une cacahoute ogm, c'est manger Tchernobyl.* Ne me remerciez pas de saboter vos apros.





> Le Franais intelligent est parti travailler  l'tranger pour devenir riche...


Element de mythologie assez classique. Le franais s'expatrie trs peu en fait, tous jobs confondus.





> Le programme de Marine est quasiment le mme que celui de Mlenchon


Faux, il y a une forte composante ultra-droite au FN, l'alliance phmre avec Dupont-Aignan n'a fait que le confirmer.
De facto, *Mme Le Pen tant prisonnire du vote ouvrier*, il faut bien mettre en avant l'anti-tout, dont l'anti-mondialisation.





> C'est assez rcent que le FN soit pass  gauche sur les questions sociales.


... depuis que *les ouvriers forment une partie-cl de l'lectorat de Mme Le Pen.
L'enjeu pour la gauche consiste  reprendre cet lectorat.
*





> Le Front national c'est du national socialisme...


Pas forcment d'accord, au pouvoir, cela peut aboutir  du Trump ultra-droite.
Ce qui ne sert  rien de concret, et enfonce le pays encore plus, dans ce cas de figure.





> sujet si graves et aux lourdes consquences,dont nous ne matrisons pas la complexit.


Il y a des gens qui rflchissent ici, merci pour eux, et qui question diplme n'ont rien  envier
 beaucoup de dputs qui regardent les franais du haut de leur Deug ou de leur licence de droit.

Eh beh, le pav ici. Comme le disent les anglo-saxons, merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'ici.

----------


## tbc92

> +1
> Que font les Amricains et les Chinois si ce n'est du protectionnisme ?


En France, ds qu'on parle de protectionnisme, protectionnisme soft bien sr, la gauche crie au scandale. Ca va crer de l'inflation, a va rduire le pouvoir d'achat  etc etc ...Du coup, on est les seuls en Europe  ne pas en faire.

----------


## Zirak

> En France, ds qu'on parle de protectionnisme, protectionnisme soft bien sr, la gauche crie au scandale. Ca va crer de l'inflation, a va rduire le pouvoir d'achat  etc etc ...*Du coup, on est les seuls en Europe  ne pas en faire.*


Sachant que si on coute les anti-UE, si on ne peut pas faire de protectionnisme, c'est  cause de l'UE (c'est pour a que le FN et compagnie veulent soi-disant sortir de l'UE, pour pouvoir faire du protectionnisme), et donc du coup, si c'est  cause de l'UE, cela signifie que personne au sein de l'UE ne peut en faire non ?

Va falloir accorder vos violons, c'est la faute  l'UE (qui mne une politique de droite / une politique librale, et qui "impose tout" via les GOPE) et personne ne peut en faire ou celle  la gauche franaise, et on est les seuls  ne pas en faire (et du coup, cela ne sert  rien de sortir de l'UE donc, si on peut faire tout le protectionnisme que l'on veut) ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Et puis il faut prendre en compte la rentabilit du salari aussi. Il faut prendre en compte le fait qu'un type pay 1500 qui cote 3500 ou 3000  sa bote peut gnrer 5500  par mois.


Tu as tout  fait raison. D'o la ncessit de raisonner en ratio et pas uniquement en chiffres bruts. Je veux bien dpenser 10000 si j'ai un profit de 300%.

D'ailleurs, nous sommes productifs en France, juste derrire les USA et avant l'Allemagne... Et toc ! (on peut trouver les stats sur l'OCDE mais l j'avoue que j'ai la cagne de chercher  ::): ).




> Ca prouve qu'une entreprise fonctionne mieux quand les salaris sont en mme temps patrons.


Ca prouve aussi que l'intelligence collective et les comptences fonctionnent mieux pour diriger une boite compar  une direction qui dpend du capital...




> Et a fait du manque  gagner : un syndiqu de moins, c'est moins d'argent dans la poche des leaders syndicaux.


Tous les salaris des coop ne sont pas obligatoirement actionnaires. Je voudrais bien savoir d'o tu tiens l'information qu'il y a moins de syndiqus dans les coops ?

Par ailleurs, syndicalisme et cooprative sont lis. C'est mme des syndicalistes qui ont pouss les premires coopratives (dont l'anctre est l'association d'ouvriers). Ensuite, par la loi, les syndicats ne pouvaient plus diriger une activit commerciale donc on a eu des vraies sparations syndicats / coopratives / mutuelles.

Aujourd'hui tu as des gens qui ont des vraies valeurs d'conomie solidaire chez les syndiqus et qui n'ont pas oubli d'o ils viennent (je t'accorde quand mme que les syndiqus mdiatiques sont de vrais caricatures carriristes au mme titre que les politiciens).

Mais tu en as qui agissent vraiment avec des convictions saines. On peut citer Georges Rino par exemple, dcd aujourd'hui, syndicaliste et fondateur des Chque-Djeuner.




> Sachant que si on coute les anti-UE, si on ne peut pas faire de protectionnisme


Disons que a ne le facilite pas...

----------


## tbc92

> Sachant que si on coute les anti-UE, si on ne peut pas faire de protectionnisme, c'est  cause de l'UE (c'est pour a que le FN et compagnie veulent soi-disant sortir de l'UE, pour pouvoir faire du protectionnisme), et donc du coup, si c'est  cause de l'UE, cela signifie que personne au sein de l'UE ne peut en faire non ?
> 
> Va falloir accorder vos violons, c'est la faute  l'UE (qui mne une politique de droite / une politique librale, et qui "impose tout" via les GOPE) et personne ne peut en faire ou celle  la gauche franaise, et on est les seuls  ne pas en faire (et du coup, cela ne sert  rien de sortir de l'UE donc, si on peut faire tout le protectionnisme que l'on veut) ?


Il n'est pas envisageable que j'accorde mes violons avec les anti-UE. Les anti UE mentent du matin au soir et du soir au matin.

Pour ce qui est de la gauche qui est oppose au protectionnisme, peut-tre as-tu oubli ce fameux 10 juin 2007 ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Les anti UE mentent du matin au soir et du soir au matin.


Tu es comme tout le monde  ce niveau l, on a tous des biais qui nous font "mentir"...  ::): 

Je te retourne la question au fait, comment te dfinis tu au niveau politique et conomique car j'ai du mal  te suivre sur certains propos qui me semblent contradictoires (ou incompris) ?

----------


## Cabos

Soyons clairs :




> Toutes les entreprises qui nauront pas daccord interne, ou qui ne pourront pas en avoir (en raison de labsence de syndicats, par exemple), se verront appliquer laccord de branche.


Sauf que notre cher Prsident tout nouveau, tout beau, alors qu'il tait Ministre de l'Economie (ha bon ? je croyais qu'il tait nouveau ?...) a mis en place dans le paquet des lois dites Rebsamen-Macron, tout ce qu'il faut pour valider des accords mme en l'absence de reprsentants syndicaux. Il suffit de trouver des mes compatissantes (dlgus non syndiqus, voire salaris adoubs par un syndicat - pour mmoire, la CFDT a valid ces rformes...) pour que a passe comme dans du beurre.

Mais a date de l't 2015, alors bon, il a du oublier depuis...




> Plafonnement des indemnits prudhomales


Mais a existe dj figurez vous, et a s'appelle le Code du Travail, qui calcule vos indemnits en fonction de votre anciennet. Ce dont parle ici le Prsident des petites gens, ce sont les licenciements *abusifs*. 

Mais bon, nous sommes rassurs car il ne concerne pas les licenciements pour harclement (le type qui vous vire parce que vous avez le toupet de ne pas vouloir coucher avec lui), ou la discrimination (le type qui vous vire parce que, sous couvert d'un mandat de reprsentant du personnel, vous avez eu l'audace de dire que, peut-tre, la rpartition des bnfices de l'anne n'tait pas quitable...).

Comme chacun le sait, harclement et discrimination sont extrmement simples  prouver, et on gagne  coup sr sur ces motifs... Donc, aucun employeur ne va tenter sa chance sur de tels sujets, rh, m'enfin !....

Et pour le reste, le type qui vous vire sans respecter votre pravis, juste parce que votre tronche lui revient pas, parce qu'il veut embaucher sa nice venue d'Europe de l'Est, ou parce qu'il a trouv un refugi form prt a faire le mme boulot que vous pour deux fois moins cher parce qu'il veut sauver sa famille et donner de temps  autre  manger  ses gosses, et ben on va pas l'embter avec des dtails mesquins, hein !? Faut les scuriser moi je dis.

C'tait vraiment la rforme plus urgente  faire. Limiter les indemnits en cas de licenciement abusif, voil qui va faire remonter l'emploi stable et agrable.




> Cration dune instance de personnel unique


Oui, c'est super ! Mais bon, a existe dj !

Ca s'appelle la DUP. Une formule (CE + DP) existe depuis 20 ans, et a tout simplement conduit  la mort des DP (pour ceux qui ont opt pour cette instance unique) crass par les runions CE et ne disposant pas du dixime de la structuration des runions CE. 

Et puis le duo de comiques Rebsamen-Macron nous a invent en 2015 toujours, la DUP "3 en 1", qui inclue aussi le CHSCT. Magnifique. Le mme lu doit donc s'occuper des 3 instances. Ce qui conduit souvent certains reprsentants  se concentrer sur les uvres sociales, autrement plus gratifiantes, et bien plus payantes au moment des lections.

Quant aux autres, l o ils pouvaient chercher  rpartir la charge de travail (si on veut faire un boulot srieux en CHSCT, c'est juste norme. Le CE concerne toutes les donnes conomiques, et les DP tous les points de gestion quotidiens des salaris), et ben on pourra toujours voir si le CE peut leur faire une ristourne intressante sur une belle corde pour se pendre.

Ha ben a tombe bien, justement, ils pourront voter cet achat. Parfait.

Et puis a tombe bien aussi, parce que depuis des annes le Medef rclame que l'obligation de scurit physique et morale qu'ont tous les employeurs de France envers leurs salaris soit supprime, au profit d'une notion de "partage des responsabilits", bien plus quitable dans un monde o chacun est parfaitement libre de faire ce que bon lui semble...

Et pour celles et ceux qui se demandent ce que vient faire un tel post dans un forum de dveloppeurs, et ben figurez vous qu'il leur arrive d'tre des salaris, et que rien de tout ceci ne va les pargner...

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais a existe dj figurez vous, et a s'appelle le Code du Travail, qui calcule vos indemnits en fonction de votre anciennet. Ce dont parle ici le Prsident des petites gens, ce sont les licenciements *abusifs*. 
> 
> Mais bon, nous sommes rassurs car il ne concerne pas les licenciements pour harclement (le type qui vous vire parce que vous avez le toupet de ne pas vouloir coucher avec lui), ou la discrimination (le type qui vous vire parce que, sous couvert d'un mandat de reprsentant du personnel, vous avez eu l'audace de dire que, peut-tre, la rpartition des bnfices de l'anne n'tait pas quitable...).
> 
> Comme chacun le sait, harclement et discrimination sont extrmement simples  prouver, et on gagne  coup sr sur ces motifs... Donc, aucun employeur ne va tenter sa chance sur de tels sujets, rh, m'enfin !....
> 
> Et pour le reste, le type qui vous vire sans respecter votre pravis, juste parce que votre tronche lui revient pas, parce qu'il veut embaucher sa nice venue d'Europe de l'Est, ou parce qu'il a trouv un refugi form prt a faire le mme boulot que vous pour deux fois moins cher parce qu'il veut sauver sa famille et donner de temps  autre  manger  ses gosses, et ben on va pas l'embter avec des dtails mesquins, hein !? Faut les scuriser moi je dis.
> 
> C'tait vraiment la rforme plus urgente  faire. Limiter les indemnits en cas de licenciement abusif, voil qui va faire remonter l'emploi stable et agrable.


Tu es le premier  mentionner a, tu aurais quelques liens sur le sujet ?

----------


## Cabos

Salut ManusDei.

En fait, tu as dj l'indication dans le texte de base :




> Plafonnement des indemnits prudhomales
> 
>  Il existe actuellement un barme qui dfinit les plafonds des indemnits en cas de licenciement * sans cause relle ni srieuse ,* mais ce plafonnement nest pas obligatoire ; ce qui pour Emmanuel Macron pourrait crer, chez les entreprises, une peur dembaucher. En effet, le patronat estime que dans certains cas, ces indemnits peuvent savrer trs leves pour leurs budgets. Le prsident franais veut donc instaurer un plafond et un plancher pour les licenciements  sans cause relle ni srieuse  (hors harclement et discrimination).


Pour tre tout  fait honnte, il existe des licenciements non fautifs et non conomiques (disparition d'un poste sans disparition de l'entreprise, dans le cadre d'un contrat spcifique par exemple, ou mme, plus frquent, la procdure d'inaptitude, qui n'est ni conomique, ni fautive).

Mais ce n'est pas ce dont on parle ici. La premire mouture de la Loi El Khomri, rdige par Macron, portait bien sur les licenciements dits "abusifs "(en jargon juridique "sans cause relle et srieuse"). Tous les autres sont calibrs quant aux indemnits, mais ceux l sont laisss  l'apprciation des juges. Il faut dire que parfois, on voyait des cas hallucinants (exemple : le patron qui te vire  coup de fusil de chasse !!!! Rel !!!!). Donc, la Loi disait : comme il y a abus, il faut d'abord mesurer la hauteur de l'abus (est-ce que c'est un patron de TPE qui s'est plant dans un formulaire, ou un employeur du CAC 40 qui t'a humili devant tous tes collgues en traitant de voleur et en te collant  la porte port par le service de scurit ?). Selon la rponse, les indemnits pouvaient aller trs haut, et ouvraient la voie  d'autres recours. Genre perte de carrire par exemple.

Il existait de facto un barme officieux utilis par les juges pour valuer le prjudice. La loi El Khomri ayant t recale sur ce sujet, il a donc t dcid, a minima, de valider le barme (sur le principe de la moyenne, ce qui n'a gure de sens au regard du type de prjudice, ni pour le type qui s'est plant d'une virgule, ni pour le pervers jouissif), sans pour autant obliger les juges  en respecter les plafonds.

C'est a que Macron veut remettre en place, sous les applaudissements du Medef qui s'est fendu d'un commentaire touchant, affirmant "qu'il y avait l quelque chose de bienveillant pour les entreprises".

Curieusement, les mdia oublient souvent de rajouter le qualificatif "abusif" dans leur prsentation.

Je ne m'explique absolument pas pourquoi.

----------


## Mat.M

> t, parfois, les intrts des salaris et des patrons sont
> effectivement les mmes. Je pense que le revenu universel plaira aux deux,


ehhhh vaut mieux que les intrts soient les mmes sinont l'entreprise coule...
si on est tous les deux sur un canoe et que tu rames dans une direction oppose  la mienne, on va pas avancer et pire que a l'embarcation risque de chavirer.



> Malgr les dizaines de milliards sur la table, ceci est en chec complet en France. La gestion de la formation professionnelle
> est une catastrophe. Qui dure et s'tale sans fin.


tu cris une proposition sans preuves et sans vouloir tayer par des exemples concrets de ce que tu avances bref c'est un avis premptoire.

L en gare de Marseille Saint Charles,Quai numro deux,le train en direction d'Avignon va partir prenez gare  la fermeture des portes  ::mrgreen:: 

Ensuite pour ce qui est de cet chec prsuppos de la formation professionnelle on est dans l'hypocrisie la plus totale parce que c'est largement subventionn par la puissance publique.
Bref les dirigeants d'entreprises sont bien contents de payer partiellement des stagiaires le reste tant  charge de l'Etat

Or qu'est ce que vous voulez ? Le systme actuel franais ou le systme anglo-saxon o il faut dpenser soi-mme plus de 20000 euros pour faire une formation ?
Je n'en sais rien je pose la question.
L'avantage du systme amricain c'est que a slectionne et limine les gens qui ne sont pas motivs , normal quand il faut claquer 20000 euros on s'y regarde  deux fois
Par contre a fait plus de 1000 milliads de dollars de dette..



> Donc, la Loi disait : comme il y a abus, il faut d'abord mesurer la hauteur de l'abus


mesurer la hauteur de l'abus c'est ce  quoi sert prcisment la jurisprudence.
Or le Code du Travail c'est en grande partie de la jurisprudence mais pour tre dans la ligne de ta pense a non plus les mdias n'ent parlent jamais.
Ensuite pour ce qui est du plafonnement des indemnits lors d'un passage aux prud'hommes le tribunal peut trs bien dcider des frais d'astreintes supplmentaires..

----------


## TallyHo

> Or qu'est ce que vous voulez ? Le systme actuel franais ou le systme anglo-saxon o il faut dpenser soi-mme plus de 20000 euros pour faire une formation ?


Un meilleur contrle des rsultats de ces organismes de formation. Pour l'instant, ils justifient assez peu et c'est un systme de copinage dans certaines rgions. Donc ils s'occupent juste de remplir les places et de prendre le chque... Revoir aussi la mthode pour dtecter les soi-disants emplois "sous tension" qui sert  financer certaines formations pros.




> L'avantage du systme amricain c'est que a slectionne et limine les gens qui ne sont pas motivs , normal quand il faut claquer 20000 euros on s'y regarde  deux fois


Quand les organismes de formation seront en parti pays en fonction du rsultat, tu verras qu'ils s'appliqueront  slectionner des gens vraiment motivs au lieu de remplir des places...

----------


## rattlehead

> C'est jouer sur les mots, le "capitalisme d'tat" c'est du communisme, c'est de l'interventionnisme conomique tatique, c'est le contraire du libralisme.
> Quand on regarde les exemples dans 95% des cas a mne  des checs et  la ruine, parce que les fonctionnaires sont corrompus et incomptents.
> 
> Regardons les faits :
> 
> 
> 
> Donc les communistes ont cr le "capitalisme d'tat", ca n' pas march, tout  t re-privatis, au revoir le concept de merde...


La chine c'est du capitalisme dtat. elle soutient ses entreprises. En faisant quoi . du protectionnisme ou du dumbing!

----------


## rattlehead

> Il y a l't et l'hiver, c'est inluctable. Et il y a aussi la mondialisation, c'est aussi inluctable. 
> 
> Les pays voisins, ou les pays loigns, font partie de l'quation  rsoudre. Vouloir btir dans notre coin un modle de socit qui marcherait parfaitement SI la France tait entoure de murs, a ne sert  rien. Les multinationales crent des emplois ici ou l, et tant qu'on punira les gens qui crent de l'emploi, en leur mettant des tas de cotisations de tous genre, les multinationales prfreront crer de l'emploi ailleurs plutt qu'en France. Il y a plein d'autres choses  taxer. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre ton message tellement il est caricatural. Mais je ne suis pas sr non plus d'avoir envie que tu dveloppes.


La mondialisation est une construction politique. Par exemple si on retablit le controle de change, plus de mondialisation. l'argent ne pourra plus circuler d'un pays  l'autre.

----------


## el_slapper

> La mondialisation est une construction politique. Par exemple si on retablit le controle de change, plus de mondialisation. l'argent ne pourra plus circuler d'un pays  l'autre.


Non, la mondialisation, ce sont les technologies, les vols  bas prix, les changes instantans d'informations, les cargos, la capacit des pays anciennement arrirs  faire aussi bien que les anciens pays dominants, et des produits tellement complexes qu'il faut des ressources naturelles de partout dans le monde pour les fabriquer.

L'abolissement des contrles de change n'est qu'une adaptation aux exigences de ce nouveau monde. Certainement pas un complot pour dtruire le travailleur occidental.

----------


## micka132

> Non, la mondialisation, ce sont les technologies, les vols  bas prix, les changes instantans d'informations, les cargos, la capacit des pays anciennement arrirs  faire aussi bien que les anciens pays dominants, et des produits tellement complexes qu'il faut des ressources naturelles de partout dans le monde pour les fabriquer.


La mondialisation n'a rien avoir avec avec l'volution de l'humanit. 
Tu ne fais que dcrire une evolution continue de l'humanit avec une amelioration des transports, de la communication, et donc du commerce qui en dpend. Tu serais pas charg de communication chez Apple? 




> L'abolissement des contrles de change n'est qu'une adaptation aux exigences de ce nouveau monde. Certainement pas un complot pour dtruire le travailleur occidental.


Le "nouveau monde", qui existe par ailleurs depuis plus de 4 milliards d'annes, n'exige rien. En revanche il y a certains habitants de ce monde qui cherche  s'accaparer toujours plus de richesse (l aussi comme depuis la nuit des temps), mais qui grce  l'volution de l'humanit, sont capables d'agir sur la terre entire. Cette volont se traduit par la drglementation d'ancienne rgles locales au profit de rgles globales, d'o la mondialisation.
C'est pas parceque tu emploies le gros mots  la mode que ca donne plus de crdit  ton message. Rattlehead parle de choix politique, et s'en est un, plusieurs meme, qu'ils soient ou non issues de complot on en a rien  faire. Apres tu as peut etre une version religieuse de tout ca...on y peut rien c'est une force invisible qui fait la mondialisation ::roll:: .

----------


## Mat.M

> Un meilleur contrle des rsultats de ces organismes de formation. Pour l'instant, ils justifient assez peu et c'est un systme de copinage dans certaines rgions. Donc ils s'occupent juste de remplir les places et de prendre le chque... Revoir aussi la mthode pour dtecter les soi-disants emplois "sous tension" qui sert  financer certaines formations pros.


dsol mais c'est faux et c'est ragir avec des prjugs et ides toutes faites,du moins dans la rgion o j'habite en Rhne Alpes et je suis bien plac pour le savoir.
J'ai voulu faire une formation  l'AFPA, la formation ne se fait pas parce que le prsident de rgion ne veut pas donner les crdits
Disons que les crdits sont allous quasiment au compte goutte...



> La mondialisation est une construction politique. Par exemple si on retablit le controle de change, plus de mondialisation. l'argent ne pourra plus circuler d'un pays  l'autre.


mais bien sr qu'on est btes !
C'est une invention de Mao Zedong et Staline..

----------


## Ryu2000

Il ne faut pas confondre Mondialisation et Mondialisme.
La mondialisation a existait dj du temps de Jules Cesar.
Pensez  la route de la soie qui existait en -200.

La mondialisation c'est des changes entre pays, c'est pratique parce qu'on ne peut pas tout produire localement.

Par contre le mondialisme c'est une idologie toute pourrie.
C'est un plan pour un gouvernement mondial et ce serait vraiment la pire chose qui puisse arriver...
Ce serait la mise en esclavage de l'humanit.
Heureusement qu'il y a encore des nations qui rsistent...

----------


## el_slapper

> La mondialisation n'a rien avoir avec avec l'volution de l'humanit. 
> Tu ne fais que dcrire une volution continue de l'humanit avec une amlioration des transports, de la communication, et donc du commerce qui en dpend. Tu serais pas charg de communication chez Apple?


appeau  troll : j'ai un windows phone. J'excre Apple.




> (.../...)choix politique(.../...)


Un choix politique, c'est dpendant de circonstances. Promettre  ses lecteurs du sang, de la sueur, et des larmes, et rien d'autre, a ne peut marcher que si on s'appelle Winston Churchill et qu'on est candidat pour reprsenter une ile assige par la barbarie ultime. En temps normal, c'est pourri, comme choix politique.

Plus gnralement, notre environnement change avec la technique. Donc les choix politiques qui sont pertinents dans une situation donne, ne le sont plus dans une autre. On a la nostalgie des 30 glorieuses dans ce pays. Mais on avait un empire colonial que l'on pouvait piller et exploiter honteusement,  notre profil exclusif. Et le ptrole tait donn. C'est fini. Donc on doit penser autrement.

J'excre Apple, mais je vais les prendre en exemple quand mme. Quand Steve Jobs a lan l'Iphone 1, il a eu besoin de recruter 120 000 ouvriers et 8 000 ingnieurs de production, tous dans le domaine de l'lectronique grand public. A Shenzen, il les a trouvs en 3 semaines. Nulle part ailleurs il ne les aurait trouvs en moins de 9 mois. Dit autrement, les produits modernes sont de plus en plus complexes, ce qui force les pays  se spcialiser de plus en plus. En France, on fait du trs haut de gamme, par exemple - ce qui explique pourquoi on vend autant d'armes, d'ailleurs, sur les produits grands publics on est dpasss. Il n'est plus possible pour un pays de savoir tout faire. On est tous devenus interdpendants. Les choix politiques dans le sens de la mondialisation ne font qu'entriner cette interdpendance.




> (.../...)
> C'est un plan pour un gouvernement mondial et ce serait vraiment la pire chose qui puisse arriver...
> Ce serait la mise en esclavage de l'humanit.(.../...)


Outre le fait que non, on ne semble pas se diriger vers un gouvernement mondial(les Russes ou les chinois ne m'ont pas l'air d'accord, pour rester poli, et ils ont les moyens de dire non), en quoi serait-ce mal? Le lien te parait vident, mais pas  moi Tu peux dtailler?

----------


## Daranc

Ah enfin oubli le 49-3...Ordonnance  ::calim2::  ben tien
ensuite il y a de la nouveaut (si si ) pass les magouilles et les entourloupes lorsque les gens sont en vacances ::mouarf:: 
c'est une ide gniale a , (elle date dj de Degaulle faire du neuf avec de l'cul  ha j'ai pas dit l'en)
autrement je pense que la majorit des personne sur le site sont concern par le monde du travail, alors un sujet politique on ne doit pas en parler? 
tien c'est le truc hyper-constructif, il suffit de soccuper de tout en taxant de politique , l'ducation on ferme les coles, la sant on ferme les hpitaux 
la scurit on ferme les gendarmeries, les magouille on ferme les tribunaux , c'est que politique alors on ferme sa gueule 
un peu limite comme position

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le lien te parait vident, mais pas  moi Tu peux dtailler?


a doit tre expliqu dans ce livre :
Chroniques du mondialisme
Ou recherchez "Pierre Hillard Mondialisme" vous trouverez des vidos et des articles.

Je trouve que c'est plus sain qu'il y ait une multitude de petites nations libre.
Plutt qu'avoir l'humanit soumis au mme gouvernement.

Heureusement qu'il existe des pays qui rsistent  l'empire comme la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran, la Syrie, les Philippines, la Core du Nord, le Venezuela, etc.
Avant il y avait l'Irak, la Libye, etc.

Moi l'imprialisme amricain c'est pas tellement ma tasse de th.
D'ailleurs l'UE devait pour permettre d'tre plus fort face aux USA, je ne nous vois pas vraiment peser lourd fasse au gant amricain.

----------


## rattlehead

> Non, la mondialisation, ce sont les technologies, les vols  bas prix, les changes instantans d'informations, les cargos, la capacit des pays anciennement arrirs  faire aussi bien que les anciens pays dominants, et des produits tellement complexes qu'il faut des ressources naturelles de partout dans le monde pour les fabriquer.
> 
> L'abolissement des contrles de change n'est qu'une adaptation aux exigences de ce nouveau monde. Certainement pas un complot pour dtruire le travailleur occidental.


t'as vu o que je parlais de dtruire le travail occidental!!! Dsol de t'ouvrir les yeux mais ce sont des organisations comme l'OMC qui ont acclr la mondialisation. OMC est un cadre politique.
micka132 a tout dit dans sa rponse.

----------


## GPPro

> t'as vu o que je parlais de dtruire le travail occidental!!! Dsol de t'ouvrir les yeux mais ce sont des organisations comme l'OMC qui ont acclr la mondialisation. OMC est un cadre politique.
> micka132 a tout dit dans sa rponse.


Je suis d'accord, la mondialisation n'est absolument pas un fait technologique, c'est un choix politique : commerce, finance, etc. Les racines de la mondialisation sont largement antrieures aux technologies invoques ici. L'excuse de la technologie c'est juste un choix de narration pour faire passer les anti mondialisation pour des has been.

L'interdiction du protectionnisme par toutes les organisations occidentales est un exemple de nouveaut technologique moteur de la mondialisation  :;):  (je prcise qu'il y a de l'ironie l, je n'oublie pas que certains ont du mal avec l'ironie)

----------


## el_slapper

> t'as vu o que je parlais de dtruire le travail occidental!!! Dsol de t'ouvrir les yeux mais ce sont des organisations comme l'OMC qui ont acclr la mondialisation. OMC est un cadre politique.
> micka132 a tout dit dans sa rponse.


Et je pense qu'il a tort. Un choix politique, a se fait dans le champ des possibles, et celui-si change fortement au cours du temps. Donc oui, l'OMC a acclr la mondialisation, mais sa cration rpondait  un besoin rel. Celui de permettre  des rgions de se spcialiser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Celui de permettre  des rgions de se spcialiser.


La spcialisation c'est nul.
Regardez les pays exportateurs de matires premires (comme le ptrole ou le sucre de cannes).
Si les politiciens se disent "on va baser toute notre conomie la dessus, c'est cool le ptrole rapporte beaucoup, nous allons importer tout ce dont nous avons besoin".
a marche un temps, mais si un jour le pays subit un blocus ou un truc du genre, il se retrouve bais comme le Venezuela ou Cuba.

Au dbut c'est cool tu peux avoir une monnaie forte, c'est pratique pour les importations, mais le jour o a commence  foirer a craint vraiment.
Si t'exportes plus assez, c'est la fin.

Alors que si t'essaies d'tre le plus polyvalent possible, t'es en scurit.
Si t'as un large panel de corps de mtier, de technologies, de types d'agriculture, etc, tu peux dires "J'ai pas besoin de vous, je peux trs bien me dmerder tout seul, donc votre blocus ne me gne pas du tout, je suis indpendant, j'ai besoin de personne".

C'est quand mme beaucoup mieux que le pays qui se spcialise.
*Il ne faut jamais dpendre des autres*, c'est pour a que trop de mondialisation c'est nul, a te bloque.

----------


## GPPro

> Et je pense qu'il a tort. Un choix politique, a se fait dans le champ des possibles, et celui-si change fortement au cours du temps. Donc oui, l'OMC a acclr la mondialisation, mais sa cration rpondait  un besoin rel. Celui de permettre  des rgions de se spcialiser.


Aux pays  la main d'oeuvre exploite le boulot et aux pays occidentaux le chmage. La spcialisation selon nos amis libraux.

----------


## RyzenOC

> La spcialisation c'est nul.
> Regardez les pays exportateurs de matires premires (comme le ptrole ou le sucre de cannes).
> Si les politiciens se disent "on va baser toute notre conomie la dessus, c'est cool le ptrole rapporte beaucoup, nous allons importer tout ce dont nous avons besoin".
> a marche un temps, mais si un jour le pays subit un blocus ou un truc du genre, il se retrouve bais comme le Venezuela ou Cuba.
> 
> Au dbut c'est cool tu peux avoir une monnaie forte, c'est pratique pour les importations, mais le jour o a commence  foirer a craint vraiment.
> Si t'exportes plus assez, c'est la fin.
> 
> Alors que si t'essaies d'tre le plus polyvalent possible, t'es en scurit.
> ...



Je crois que c'est ce que fait la Norvge, elle exporte son gaz et ptrole, mais utilise cette argent intelligemment pour assurer l'conomie du pays pour lre post ptrole.

----------


## Daranc

> Et je pense qu'il a tort. Un choix politique, a se fait dans le champ des possibles, et celui-si change fortement au cours du temps. Donc oui, l'OMC a acclr la mondialisation, mais sa cration rpondait  un besoin rel. Celui de permettre  des rgions de se spcialiser.


plutt que les rgions ou pays se spcialisent ne vaut il pas mieux qu'ils se dveloppent agriculture / infrastructure / industrie quant  une spcialisation trop pousse elle implique galement un risque , l'abandon pur et simple. (ex celui qui investit une fortune dans des machines d'usinage 5 axes de haute prcision pour des prothses mdicales se trouve actuellement en porte  faux face aux imprimantes 3D qui voluent  grande vitesse. Si il n'y a pas de changement de production pour ces machine , c'est le naufrage. La diversification assure peut etre moins de rentabilit  cours terme mais une prennit plus sr.
quant  la mondialisation du commerce je ne sais pas si elle est politique ou plus pragmatiquement financire.

----------


## micka132

> Un choix politique, a se fait dans le champ des possibles, et celui-si change fortement au cours du temps. Donc oui, l'OMC a acclr la mondialisation, mais sa cration rpondait  un besoin rel. Celui de permettre  des rgions de se spcialiser.


Quand Kennedi parlait d'aller sur la lune, c'etait un choix politique et pas vraiment dans le champ du possible puisque personne ne l'avait fait auparavant.
Si aujourd'hui le Yemen fait ce meme choix politique, on sait que c'est possible mais plutot dbile compte tenu du contexte du pays.
Des besoins il en existe des millions, voire des milliards, propres  chaque humain, il n'en reste pas moins qu'on ne peut les satisfaires tous. Comme bien souvent ceux qui sont satisfaits en premier concerne les besoins des riches, et la mondialisation en fait partie. Ton exemple sur Apple en est le parfait exemple...Franchement j'en ai rien  cirer de pouvoir embaucher 150 000 esclaves travailleurs  l'autre bout de la plante, et toi est-ce que ca t'aide  te lever avec le sourire le matin?

----------


## Mat.M

> Je suis d'accord, la mondialisation n'est absolument pas un fait technologique, c'est un choix politique : commerce, finance,


ah bon ?
j'achte un Ipad je joue  World of Warcraft sur une AlienWare de comptition y'a Melenchon, David Cameron ou Trump derrire....c'est eux qui dcident de fabriquer des appareils technos ou pas...
quant  la finance a fait depuis belle lurette qu'elle est drgule.
D'ailleurs Trump s'est empress d'abolir la loi propose et faite vote par Obama qui forait les banques  sparer compte des particuliers et comptes boursiers pour la finance suite  la crise de 2008. 

Ou je comprends mal les interventions de chacun ou il y a des personnes qui ne font pas attention aux normits qu'ils crivent  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> J'ai voulu faire une formation  l'AFPA, la formation ne se fait pas parce que le prsident de rgion ne veut pas donner les crdits


Le tout est de savoir pourquoi il ne les a pas donn, si c'est par manque de budget ou par manque de rsultat...

Si tu te renseignes sur l'valuation des rsultats des organismes subventionns, tu verras que c'est assez bancal, voire inexistant. Je souhaite que tu entres  l'AFPA et tu constateras que tu n'auras aucun questionnaire  remplir ou retour  donner  la Rgion pendant et aprs formation. Je parle d'une procdure srieuse jointe au dossier, analyse, etc... Pas d'un appel tlphonique de 2 mns pour la bonne forme.

----------


## micka132

> ah bon ?
> j'achte un Ipad je joue  World of Warcraft sur une AlienWare de comptition y'a Melenchon, David Cameron ou Trump derrire....c'est eux qui dcident de fabriquer des appareils technos ou pas...


Bon ok, vous souhaitez absolument mlanger le commerce qui existe depuis que les civilisations existent avec les regles qui les accompagnent. Si le commerce c'est la mondialisation, quel est le nom que vous donnez au dreglementation locale visant  globaliser le commerce?

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs Trump s'est empress d'abolir la loi propose et faite vote par Obama qui forait les banques  sparer compte des particuliers et comptes boursiers pour la finance suite  la crise de 2008.


C'est pas plutt Trump qui veut sparer les banques ?

Trump envisage de scinder les grandes banques
Trump ritre sa menace de dmanteler les grandes banques
_Le prsident amricain a fait savoir ce lundi, au cours d'un entretien  la Maison-Blanche, qu'il envisageait "activement" de sparer les activits des grandes banques._

Il faudrait faire une banque national, qui n'investi pas dans les marchs.
Parce que les banques prennent l'argent qu'il y a sur nos comptes pour le perdre au Casino (en simplifiant c'est a).

----------


## GPPro

> ah bon ?
> j'achte un Ipad je joue  World of Warcraft sur une AlienWare de comptition y'a Melenchon, David Cameron ou Trump derrire....c'est eux qui dcident de fabriquer des appareils technos ou pas...
> quant  la finance a fait depuis belle lurette qu'elle est drgule.
> D'ailleurs Trump s'est empress d'abolir la loi propose et faite vote par Obama qui forait les banques  sparer compte des particuliers et comptes boursiers pour la finance suite  la crise de 2008. 
> 
> Ou je comprends mal les interventions de chacun ou il y a des personnes qui ne font pas attention aux normits qu'ils crivent


Je ne sais pas si tu fais exprs d'crire n'importe quoi ou si tu ne comprends vraiment rien...

----------


## Marco46

> *Il ne faut jamais dpendre des autres*, c'est pour a que trop de mondialisation c'est nul, a te bloque.


Tu as raison, creusons des mines d'uranium sur le sol franais pour extraire de l'uranium qui existe pas bien de chez nous.

Les centrales franaises sont envahies par de l'uranium immigr africain qui vole le travail de l'uranium franais !!

Dbloquons nous ! Choisissons franais ! Pour l'indpendance nergtique de la Frnce votez Ryu !

----------


## GPPro

La mondialisation n'a rien  voir avec des questions d'import/export... L'import/export peut exister avec de la rgulation commerciale, rgulation commerciale qui elle est contraire au principe de la mondialisation.

Aprs, je comprends que les posts de Ryu soit des appels au meurtre intellectuel mais essayez au moins d'avoir des arguments corrects !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu as raison, creusons des mines d'uranium sur le sol franais


Effectivement j'ai mal formul "il faut chercher  tre le plus indpendant possible", c'est que je voulais dire. (c'est surtout important pour la technologie, il faut que le savoir faire ne se perd pas)
Par exemple si un pays se situe sur une le, comme le japon, il va avoir du mal  tre 100% autonome.
La chose la plus importante dans ce que j'ai dis (qui tait pourtant simple  comprendre...) c'est qu'il ne faut pas tre super spcialis.
Il faut se diversifier un maximum.

Moi je suis pour que la France achte de l'uranium  l'Iran.
Et la France peut vendre plein de choses  l'Iran galement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu as raison, creusons des mines d'uranium sur le sol franais pour extraire de l'uranium qui existe pas bien de chez nous.
> 
> Les centrales franaises sont envahies par de l'uranium immigr africain qui vole le travail de l'uranium franais !!


Une rponse intelligente serait plutt d'envisager des alternatives nergtiques...

----------


## survivals

Je pense au contraire que c'est bien de dpendre les uns des autres, mais il ne devrait pas y avoir de relation de dominance comme il se passe avec les pays dAfrique, ils ont pleins de ressources utiles aux autres mais continue a tre les plus pauvres, et qu'on me dise pas oui mais c'est parce que leur lu ou dictateur sont corrompu, mais je rpondrais qui dit corrompu dit corrupteur, et qui a besoin de ces ressources ? qui sont les corrupteurs ? Tout simplement certains de nos lus/haut fonctionnaire et nos dirigeants de grands groupes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense au contraire que c'est bien de dpendre les uns des autres, mais il ne devrait pas y avoir de relation de dominance comme il se passe avec les pays dAfrique


Non mais dpendre des autres et avoir des relations de dominance c'est exactement la mme chose.
Si les chefs d'tats africains sont en ralit des dictateurs mise en place par l'occident, c'est justement parce que ces pays africains ne sont pas autonome.
Beaucoup de pays africains sont spcialiss dans l'extraction de matire premire.
Cet argent ne revient pas au peuple (sauf sous Kadhafi...).
Si l'argent des matires premires taient utilis pour former le peuple et dvelopper le pays ce serait intressant.

Il existe plusieurs facteurs qui sont un frein au dveloppement de l'Afrique (comme le Franc CFA par exemple).
Mais les pays d'Afrique devraient chercher  s'manciper  devenir plus libre.
Pour s'manciper il faut faire l'inverse de la spcialisation.
Il faut avoir le plus de savoir faire possible, le plus de production possible, tre le plus indpendant possible.

----------


## Daranc

> Je pense au contraire que c'est bien de dpendre les uns des autres, mais il ne devrait pas y avoir de relation de dominance comme il se passe avec les pays dAfrique, ils ont pleins de ressources utiles aux autres mais continue a tre les plus pauvres, et qu'on me dise pas oui mais c'est parce que leur lu ou dictateur sont corrompu, mais je rpondrais qui dit corrompu dit corrupteur, et qui a besoin de ces ressources ? qui sont les corrupteurs ? Tout simplement certains de nos lus/haut fonctionnaire et nos dirigeants de grands groupes.


la base de la mondialisation de l'conomie, les pays dAfrique rembourse au moins 6 fois leur emprunt en intrts et ont toujours le capital qui cours. On parle de violence (machette armes  feu) on oublie la violence feutr dans les conseil d'administration, ou l'on condamne  mort lente, sans mettre les mains dans l'abattoir.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Loi Travail 2 : l'UGICT-CGT procde  un dcryptage de huit ordonnances de Macron qui n'auraient pas t dvoiles,* 
*quelles consquences pour l'emploi IT ? * 

Selon l'Union Gnrale des Ingnieurs, Cadres et Techniciens (UGICT-CGT),  le gouvernement ne dvoile pas l'ensemble du contenu qu'il souhaite modifier dans la loi rgissant le travail. L'union va plus loin en estimant qu'il s'agit l d'un objectif assum pour  ne pas courir le risque de contraintes insurmontables au stade de la rdaction des ordonnances . Dans un expos, l'union a dcid de faire  un dcryptage dtaille de ces huit ordonnances qu'Emmanuel Macron aurait prfr ne pas dvoiler avant les lgislatives . 


*Le renvoi  lentreprise de la quasi-totalit des droits : la gnralisation du dumping* 

*Le temps de travail*
LUGICT-CGT assure que, concernant le travail de nuit qui y est mentionn, le projet de loi pourrait :
augmenter les dures maximales de travail de nuit ;supprimer les contreparties obligatoires en matire de repos et de rmunration ;modifier la dfinition du travail de nuit, qui correspond aujourd'hui au travail effectu entre 21 h et 6 h du matin. Demain, cette plage horaire pourrait tre raccourcie.
Exemple : Aujourd'hui tout travail effectu au cours d'une priode d'au moins 9 heures conscutives comprenant l'intervalle entre minuit et cinq heures est considr comme du travail de nuit. Il s'agit d'une disposition d'ordre public.  dfaut d'accord particulier, c'est entre 21 h et 6 h. Avec les ordonnances, cette priode pourrait tre raccourcie par un accord d'entreprise entre minuit et cinq heures par exemple. Par consquent le nombre d'heures majores pour le salari serait plus faible.

Le tltravail est galement cibl. Alors que les syndicats viennent de forcer le patronat  signer un document prvoyant une ngociation interprofessionnelle encadrant le tltravail, les ordonnances pourraient autoriser les entreprises  dfinir elles-mmes l'ensemble des droits des tltravailleurs. 


*Le contrat de travail*

Si, comme le rappelle lUnion Gnrale des Ingnieurs, Cadres et Techniciens, ce sujet na pas t voqu dans la campagne lectorale, ni t dbattu, elle note que le projet autorise le gouvernement  modifier de fond en comble les rgles lgales rgissant le contrat de travail en les renvoyant  l'accord d'entreprise.

Avec ses ordonnances, le gouvernement pourrait permettre par accord d'entreprise :
de crer de nouveaux cas de recours au CDD ;de modifier ou supprimer la dure maximale d'un CDD et le nombre de renouvellements (18 mois et 3 renouvellements aujourd'hui) ;ou encore de modifier le montant de l'indemnit de prcarit (10 %) ;ainsi que les  conditions et consquences  de la rupture du CDI.

*Plafonner les indemnits prudhommes en cas de licenciement abusif, sans aucune prcision sur le montant du plafond* 

Lunion assure que, pour la troisime fois, Emmanuel Macron essaie de faire adopter cette disposition contre l'avis de l'ensemble des organisations syndicales. Il s'agit, en cas de condamnation d'un employeur par les prudhommes pour licenciement abusif, de limiter le montant des dommages et intrts verss au salari. Initialement prvue dans la loi Macron de 2015, elle a t retoque par le Conseil constitutionnel. Avec quelques modifications de forme, elle a t glisse en 2016 dans la loi El Khomri, puis retire, face  la mobilisation. Aujourd'hui, la condamnation est adapte au prjudice subi, et le juge tient compte de l'anciennet, la dure du chmage, la situation de famille et le nombre d'enfants  charge, l'ge, etc.

 Le projet dhabilitation ne donne aucune information sur le montant des plafonds retenus, mais on se souvient que ceux retenus l'anne dernire dans la premire version de la loi El khomri taient particulirement faibles (plafonds infrieurs aux condamnations moyennes). En outre, le gouvernement avait parl dinstaurer des condamnations forfaitaires, indpendamment du salaire du salari concern, ce qui aurait particulirement cibl les ings, cadres et techs, et tir le montant des condamnations vers le bas.  

 
*tendre le rfrendum pour permettre l'adoption d'un accord contre l'avis des syndicats majoritaires. Les rfrendums introduits par la loi El Khomri ne pouvaient jusque l qu'tre utiliss par les syndicats, l'employeur pourra dsormais en dclencher* 

Pour gnraliser les accords drogatoires d'entreprise, il faut faciliter leur adoption. Pour cela, la loi El Khomri a propos le rfrendum, permettant, quand un accord est refus par les syndicats majoritaires, de le faire adopter par rfrendum auprs des salaris.  Le 1er rfrendum organis a confirm les craintes de la CGT. Initi  RTE, le rfrendum visait  faire adopter un recul des droits des agents de maintenance sur leurs astreintes et du travail le soir et le WE... en demandant leur avis  l'ensemble des salaris, dont la moiti (et notamment les ings, cadres et techs) n'tait pas concerne .

Le gouvernement voudrait donc tendre le recours aux rfrendums. Jusque l rserv aux syndicats, il pourrait maintenant tre lanc  l'initiative et dans les conditions dcides par l'employeur.


*Redfinir le rle de l'accord de branche et rduire leur nombre* 

Lunion rappelle que, grce  la mobilisation contre la loi El Khomri, il a pu tre obtenu que la loi prcise quil y a six sujets sur lesquels laccord de branche prime forcment sur laccord dentreprise :
les salaires ;les classifications ;lgalit professionnelle ;la pnibilit ;la formation professionnelle ;la prvoyance.
Et de noter que  rformer cette disposition par ordonnance a probablement pour objectif de supprimer tout ou partie de ces six domaines  



*La  simplification  des institutions reprsentatives du personnel et la fusion entre dlgu du personnel, CHSCT et comit d'entreprise dans une instance unique. Le projet va plus loin que prvu et prvoit  titre exprimental de fusionner aussi le Dlgu Syndical* 

Lunion note qualors que la rforme de 2015 (loi Rebsamen) commence  peine  s'appliquer, le gouvernement remet le couvert pour rformer les instances de l'entreprise. L'objectif: fusionner le Comit d'Entreprise, le CHSCT et le Dlgu du personnel dans une instance unique. Pourtant, plusieurs possibilits ont t introduites en 2015, et notamment :
pour les entreprises de moins de 300, l'employeur peut mettre en place une dlgation unique du personnel regroupant CE et DP ;dans les entreprises de plus de 300, par accord d'entreprise, l'employeur peut crer une instance unique ;le gouvernement veut aller encore plus loin (sans valuation des rformes prcdentes), ce qui pose plusieurs problmes ;la remise en cause du rle du CHSCT, qui, aujourd'hui, a une personnalit juridique qui lui permet d'aller en justice, de faire des enqutes ou diligenter des expertises (par exemple sur les risques psychosociaux, les violences sexuelles) Cest ce qui a permis de faire annuler un plan social  la FNAC, du fait des risques psychosociaux quil faisait courir aux salaris qui auraient vu leur charge de travail exploser ;le risque que les missions du CHSCT soient finances sur le budget du CE, amputant d'autant les moyens pour organiser une offre de culture et de loisir, la restauration... en particulier, le CHSCT peut demander des expertises sur la sant et la scurit, finances par l'employeur. Le Medef cherche depuis longtemps,  limiter le nombre d'expertises  les faire payer par le CE ;la baisse du nombre d'lus, et la suppression des instances de proximit, les DP et les CHSCT.

*Renforcer les moyens du dialogue social avec des moyens en formation et en temps supplmentaire, et l'introduction d'une forme de chque syndical*

Pour lunion, il sagit probablement dune contrepartie destine  faire avaler la pilule de tous les reculs prcdents, mais le compte ny est absolument pas. Le projet prvoit :
une forme de chque syndical, avec la possibilit par le salari dapport des ressources finances par lemployeur au syndicat de son choix, sur le modle de ce qui existe  Axa ;
un renforcement de la formation des lus, et des mesures (non prcises), pour reconnatre celui-ci dans les carrires et lutter contre la discrimination syndicale. La CGT porte de nombreuses propositions sur le sujet, rendues publiques  loccasion de laction de groupe contre les discriminations syndicales  Safran. Pas de rponse l-dessus pour linstant


*Renforcer le pouvoir de Conseils d'Administration et  inciter   une meilleure reprsentation des salaris dans les CA* 

 Au lieu de gnraliser les administrateurs salaris, d'augmenter leur nombre et leurs prrogatives pour se rapprocher des pays d'Europe du Nord, on se limite  des mesures "incitatives". Sachant que le patronat refuse obstinment de partager les orientations et dcisions stratgiques, une simple incitation ne permettra pas d'aller bien loin.  


*Rformer l'assurance chmage*

Le gouvernement stait engag auprs des syndicats que la rforme de lassurance chmage ne se ferait pas par ordonnance, visiblement les arbitrages ne sont pas si clairs. Les lments annoncs sur lassurance chmage et la formation professionnelle sont les suivants :
louverture du systme aux indpendants et aux salaris aprs une dmission, le renforcement du contrle des chmeurs ;
la gestion tripartite du systme (actuellement gr uniquement par les syndicats et le patronat) au prtexte que la dette du rgime est actuellement garantie par ltat ;
une rforme de son financement, avec suppression des cotisations chmage qui seraient remplaces par la CSG ;
lutilisation des fonds de la formation professionnelle pour financer la formation des demandeurs demploi, la fin du paritarisme de sa gestion.


Source : UGICT-CGT

----------


## TallyHo

Je n'ai pas une grande confiance dans cette loi et je n'ignore pas que les "ballons d'essai" existent. Cependant, au niveau des news j'en suis rest sur le fait que le Gouvernement nie tre  l'origine de l'avant-projet qui est sorti dans la presse et que la feuille de route doit tre dvoile cet aprs-midi. Est ce qu'elle est sortie et que l'UGICT-CGT se base l-dessus ?

----------


## blbird

Si ce sont bien le contenu des futurs ordonnances, j'espre que, au vu du nombre d'emplois ridicules qui seront crs par cette destruction complte des droits communs et importants de tous les travailleurs par les puissances de la finance, ceux qui ont vot pour Macron subiront pour eux-mme les effets de tels lois, qui vont  l'encontre mme de tous les acquis sociaux pour lesquels se sont battus nos parents et nos grands-parents.

Franchement, no comment.  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Cependant, au niveau des news j'en suis rest sur le fait que le Gouvernement nie tre  l'origine de l'avant-projet qui est sorti dans la presse et que la feuille de route doit tre dvoile cet aprs-midi.


Sans vouloir tre trop pessimiste, tous ces points l, on les connait depuis un moment, certains ont mme dj t propos et soit retoqu / soit retir  cause des manifestations, donc quand ils disent qu'ils ne sont pas  l'origine de cet avant-projet, on peut quand mme avoir un gros doute... Pas  l'origine de sa divulgation surement, mais pas  l'origine du contenu ?

Au final, ils disent que c'est un document de travail de campagne, et donc, il ne compte pas mettre en application ce qui faisait parti de sa campagne et donc ce pour quoi "il a t lu" ? ^^

Ce message du gouvernement me fait surtout penser  un dmenti balanc comme a car ce n'est pas encore la priode estivale et qu'il est trop tt pour que la foule s'agite, un peu en mode "calmez-vous brave gens, c'tait une fausse alerte."  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> retir  cause des manifestations


a me rappelle a :
Loi Travail: malgr les grves, Macron veut aller encore plus loin
Macron veut aller plus loin que la loi El Khomri
_Le ministre de l'Economie estime, par ailleurs, que les entreprises doivent privilgier les investissements productifs au dtriment des augmentations salariales._




> mais pas  l'origine du contenu ?


Leur argument tient debout :
"C'est un document de travail de campagne, qui date d'avant l'annonce de la composition du gouvernement"

L'origine du truc c'est l'UE, c'est mme reconnu par les mdias mainstream (*pour une fois !*) :
L'Union europenne assume : la loi El Khomri, c'est elle
_Jean-Claude Juncker a dclar que la rforme du droit du travail voulue et impose par le gouvernement Valls est le minimum de ce qu'il faut faire.Pour Coralie Delaume, l'conomie de notre pays est depuis longtemps l'application des orientations de l'Union europenne._

Loi travail : un texte en service recommand par Bruxelles?
_Les principales mesures de la rforme franaise font partie dun document propos en mai 2015 par la Commission. Mais ces recommandations sont labores sur proposition des Etats membres._

Et l vous allez me dire que des franais ont peut tre particip  l'laboration de ces recommandations, ce  quoi je vous rpondrai : peu importe, c'est hors sujet.
L'UE met au point un schma et elle l'applique de force aux tats membres.
Peu importe qui sont les gens qui l'ont crit (spoil : ce sont des personnes corrompu qui suivent les ordres des lobbys).

Macron c'est le candidat de l'UE, il est aussi fan de l'UE que en l'est Merkel, d'ailleurs il va pas mal s'inspirer de l'Allemagne (niveau baisse du smic et tout a).

Si vous voulez savoir ce que va faire Macron lisez les GOPE (Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique).

----------


## ManusDei

> Au final, ils disent que c'est un document de travail de campagne, et donc, il ne compte pas mettre en application ce qui faisait parti de sa campagne et donc ce pour quoi "il a t lu" ? ^^


J'ai lu dans un autre article que c'tait un document envoy par un avocat "En Marche" qui a t cart dans un coin (le document, pas l'avocat). C'est possible, vu le nombre de documents que peuvent recevoir toutes les adresses mails ou personnes un tant soit peu officielles, on va bientt savoir ce qu'il en est.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce message du gouvernement me fait surtout penser  un dmenti balanc comme a car ce n'est pas encore la priode estivale et qu'il est trop tt pour que la foule s'agite, un peu en mode "calmez-vous brave gens, c'tait une fausse alerte."


Oui, et surtout viter que cela ne vienne perturber les Lgislatives. On se souvient, qu'en 2007, Fabius avait russi a faire dire  un UMP qu'ils allaient augmenter la TVA, resultat le raz de mare UMP, n'avait t qu'une vague.

Macron n'est dj pas sr d'avoir une majorit, alors ce genre d'affaire, si a peut rester cacher encore 2 semaines...  ::roll:: 

D'ailleurs, Mlenchon  a bien vu lopportunit, et s'en ai saisi. Est-ce que a suffira pour permettre  FI d'avoir un groupe et de pouvoir peser pour la suite de la lgislature.

----------


## TallyHo

Ne t'inquite pas pour sa majorit, ses amis mdiatiques n'ont pas fini de bosser pour lui avec une certaine complaisance (mme Le Figaro s'est rang de son ct). Je n'ose mme pas imaginer si c'tait Sarkozy par exemple qui avait fait de l'humour sur les Comoriens ou si Ferrand tait un de ses proches. On en aurait entendu parl pendant des semaines, amplifi et dform.

Au niveau des politiciens, il ne faut pas compter sur eux pour crer une opposition. Il faut sauver sa place cote que cote et bien se faire voir par le nouveau monarque en soutenant ses mignons (coucou Jupp).

Au pire, si il n'a pas sa majorit, il demandera conseil  Valls sur l'utilisation du 49.3...

----------


## nox1492

Macron et Philippe sont des "young leaders" de la french american foundation et membres du groupe Bilderberg.

Si vous ne savez pas quel est le programme de ces cercles de pouvoir regardez ce documentaire :
https://youtu.be/NqV5zyxAq-g

un autre documentaire plus complet :
https://youtu.be/CdUEENi9GY8

Liste des young leaders :
http://philip.dru-administrateur.nwo...105102778.html

----------


## nefelpitto

Je suis surpris des ractions unanimement ngatives qu'on peut trouver ici : lire des poncifs comme "destruction complte des droits communs [...] par les puissances de la finance" sur un forum de dveloppeurs (une communaut en gnral ouverte au changement) c'est vraiment dsesprant...
Rendre les embauches/renvois plus simples et moins couteux a pour objectif de faire baisser le chomage, pas d'assouvir le peuple, on se calme.
J'ai 36 ans et je n'ai jamais connu la France en situation de plein emploi, il est vraiment temps d'essayer autre chose.

----------


## TallyHo

- Avoir l'esprit ouvert ne veut pas dire accepter forcment toutes les propositions sans moufter.

- Baisser le chmage se fait avec des commandes entre autres et pas avec le Code du Travail.

----------


## marsupial

> Je suis surpris des ractions unanimement ngatives qu'on peut trouver ici : lire des poncifs comme "destruction complte des droits communs [...] par les puissances de la finance" sur un forum de dveloppeurs (une communaut en gnral ouverte au changement) c'est vraiment dsesprant...
> Rendre les embauches/renvois plus simples et moins couteux a pour objectif de faire baisser le chomage, pas d'assouvir le peuple, on se calme.
> J'ai 36 ans et je n'ai jamais connu la France en situation de plein emploi, il est vraiment temps d'essayer autre chose.


Tu connais l'histoire de la marmotte et de l'aluminium au pays des Biosounours o on trouve la fe clochette et Peter Pan ?

Je te demande en ton me et conscience si tu penses vraiment que ces mesures destructives de liberts sociales seront cratrices de 9 millions d'emplois ( nombre de pauvres en France ) ?
Si oui, voir ma question ci-dessus, si non merci d'diter pour expliquer la logique qui mne du code du travail au carnet de commandes.

----------


## JackNapier

> Je suis surpris des ractions unanimement ngatives qu'on peut trouver ici : lire des poncifs comme "destruction complte des droits communs [...] par les puissances de la finance" sur un forum de dveloppeurs (une communaut en gnral ouverte au changement) c'est vraiment dsesprant...
> Rendre les embauches/renvois plus simples et moins couteux a pour objectif de faire baisser le chomage, pas d'assouvir le peuple, on se calme.
> J'ai 36 ans et je n'ai jamais connu la France en situation de plein emploi, il est vraiment temps d'essayer autre chose.


J'ai un peu le mme ressenti.. mais je vais me faire lyncher pour l'avoir prcis.
Il fallait bien que quelqu'un vienne en renfort de l'ami *nefelpitto*  qui on rpond que les marmottes sont magiques.

----------


## survivals

> Je suis surpris des ractions unanimement ngatives qu'on peut trouver ici : lire des poncifs comme "destruction complte des droits communs [...] par les puissances de la finance" sur un forum de dveloppeurs (une communaut en gnral ouverte au changement) c'est vraiment dsesprant...
> Rendre les embauches/renvois plus simples et moins couteux a pour objectif de faire baisser le chomage, pas d'assouvir le peuple, on se calme.
> J'ai 36 ans et je n'ai jamais connu la France en situation de plein emploi, il est vraiment temps d'essayer autre chose.


Il est l le problme c'est que cela n'a rien de nouveau et ce qui a t observ c'est une diminution du niveau de vie avec plus de stress, pour les plus petits cela veut dire essay de cumuler plusieurs boulots, pour notre niveau cela veut dire tre mobile sur toute la France voir Europe, aprs dans notre secteur il y a le cas  part de ceux qui sont dans les villes sur-financ comme Paris, qui n'ont pas vraiment besoin de bouger et ont un large panel d'entreprise/client dans leur secteur. a me dgoute de voir que l'on va encore tous payer pour le "Grand Paris" mais que les rgions mise  part qq unes touristiques, ne dcolle pas.

Tu sais si on fait des contrats de 3h par jour et pay bien sr 3h, se sera le plein emploi mais est-ce que tu gagnera de quoi vivre ? On exclu de fait les gens qui se font 900.000Euros avec un rapport :/

Si tu veux voir ce type de systme regarde les U.S., c'est ceux vers quoi on tend, tu finira  90ans  emballer les courses des autres parce que ta complmentaire sant te surtaxe ta vieillesse et ta complmentaire retraite se sera barr avec ton pognon lors d'une crise.

En tant que dveloppeur, tu te dois d'avoir une vision d'ensemble du systme, et prvoir le maximum de choses qui pourraient arriver.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il est vraiment temps d'essayer autre chose.


Ouais mais le projet de Macron c'est de faire disparaitre des progrs sociaux.
C'est dommage...
Enfin c'est les recommandations de l'UE.
Ce qui a t demand aux Grecs finira par tre demand aux Italiens, aux Espagnols, aux Portugais, aux Franais.

En tout cas c'est Juncker qui doit tre content, si on prend cette news de dbut 2015 :
Selon Juncker, les rformes en France ne sont "pas suffisantes"
_Bruxelles rclame notamment des changements institutionnels visant  rduire les dpenses publiques._




> M. Juncker a dclar : "Pour l'instant, ces efforts ne sont pas suffisants." "*Je voudrais que la loi Macron trouve un prolongement encore plus substantiel*", a-t-il ajout, en rfrence  un texte dfendu par le ministre de l'conomie Emmanuel Macron, qui prvoit des mesures de drgulation aussi bien sur le march du travail que sur celui des services.


L on va l'avoir le prolongement encore plus substantiel...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'ai un peu le mme ressenti.. mais je vais me faire lyncher pour l'avoir prcis.
> Il fallait bien que quelqu'un vienne en renfort de l'ami *nefelpitto*  qui on rpond que les marmottes sont magiques.


En mme temps, croire que le fait de pouvoir licencier plus facilement va faire baisser le chmage, c'est un peu croire aux marmottes magiques : les employeurs n'auront strictement AUCUN intrt  recruter s'ils n'en ont pas besoin, et pour a, faut des commandes. Et c'est pas en virant des gens que a risque d'arriver. Par contre a va permettre de verser plus de dividendes, vu que la variable d'ajustement (nous, salaris) va tre encore plus variable.

----------


## Daranc

> Ouais mais le projet de Macron c'est de faire disparaitre des progrs sociaux.
> C'est dommage...
> Enfin c'est les recommandations de l'UE.
> Ce qui a t demand aux Grecs finira par tre demand aux Italiens, aux Espagnols, aux Portugais, aux Franais.
> 
> En tout cas c'est Juncker qui doit tre content, si on prend cette news de dbut 2015 :
> Selon Juncker, les rformes en France ne sont "pas suffisantes"
> _Bruxelles rclame notamment des changements institutionnels visant  rduire les dpenses publiques._
> 
> ...


les dpenses publiques sont effectivement normes....mais on ne rduits que celle qu'il ne faufdrait pas toucher ( education, infrastructure, scurit sociales...) par contre il serait immoral de rduire le train de vie de l'tat, la prime de chauffage des snateurs_(c'est vrai quoi les vieux c'est frileux)_

----------


## Luckyluke34

Macron et le travail, c'est une apparence de pragmatisme conomique qui cache deux croyances naves -  moins que ce ne soit deux mensonges cyniques :

*1/ Le rapport de force employeur/salari est quilibr dans l'entreprise (ou peut le devenir sans qu'on touche  rien)*

Les dispositions de la loi El Khomri et de la future loi Travail 2 prsument que les salaris ont un pouvoir de ngociation suffisant pour faire face  leurs patrons de manire isole dans chaque entreprise. Or, la France a un taux de syndicalisation parmi les plus bas d'Europe. Dans le secteur du numrique, cela frise le ridicule. Avec le taux de chmage qu'on connait, les entreprises y compris les plus prospres ont depuis longtemps toutes les cartes en main pour organiser un chantage  l'emploi et obtenir des conomies sous forme de reculs pour le salari en termes de temps de travail, de rmunration, d'acquis sociaux. Ce qu'il faut, ce n'est pas faciliter et lgitimer ce chantage, c'est justement donner des solutions aux salaris pour rquilibrer le rapport de force.

L'inversion de la hirarchie des normes est prsente comme tant *neutre*, a priori pas plus favorable aux entreprises qu'aux salaris, par le fameux effet magique du "dialogue social" qui fait que tout le monde repartirait systmatiquement heureux de la table de ngociation. Or dans la ralit, le rapport de force en faveur de l'entreprise qui existe dans l'crasante majorit des botes fait qu'il s'agit d'une vaste mascarade, bien plus perverse  mon avis qu'un gouvernement de droite qui annoncerait directement du "sang et des larmes" aux travailleurs, car c'est clairement ce qui nous attend.

A minima, on ne fait pas passer la charrue avant les boeufs. On met en place des leviers pour accroitre progressivement le pouvoir des associations de salaris *avant* de passer des lois qui ouvrent les vannes de la confrontation directe entre patrons et employs. Faire l'inverse est criminel. C'est le libralisme des rapports sociaux de l'Allemagne et des pays nordiques sans la force des organisations syndicales de l'Allemagne et des pays nordiques, autrement dit appliquer seulement la moiti d'une recette qu'il est dj discutable de vouloir copier sur des pays aux traditions et  la structure conomique diffrentes.

*2/ La fluidit du march du travail fait le bonheur des gens*

Macron s'appuie sur des thories (*) selon lesquelles les crations et destructions d'emplois sont inhrentes au fonctionnement de l'conomie et qu'il est nfaste de vouloir les ralentir. Les dispositions lgales relatives  la protection de l'emploi freineraient les licenciements mais aussi les embauches, d'o un effet pervers sur le taux de chmage selon certains. Macron veut fluidifier le march du travail en faisant du cot du licenciement une charge prvisible pour faciliter au global le mouvement des emplois "peu productifs" et peu comptitifs (industrie) vers des emplois plus productifs (tertiaire, nouvelles technologies, etc.) via la formation.

Or, cette thorie ne s'intresse absolument pas aux effets humains d'une fluidification impose  tous et ne cherche jamais  savoir qui en seraient les gagnants et les perdants. Un salari peut, de manire subie, enchaner 8 jobs en 1 mois, _rien dans cette vision de l'conomie ni dans le discours du nouveau prsident ne vient dire que c'est anormal_.

Le problme, c'est aussi que nous ne sommes pas tous gaux devant la perte d'emploi. Demander  un ex salari d'Arcelor Florange de se former et de prier bien fort pour retrouver un boulot dans son bassin sinistr relve du foutage de gueule. Macron peut se vanter d'aller "discuter" avec les Whirlpool autant qu'il veut, il ne leur propose absolument rien, nada puisque toute sa politique est tourne vers ceux qui sont en capacit gographique et financire de rebondir de job en job.
Il y a un sentiment d'injustice bien lgitime chez les perdants de ce systme qui voient leurs vies gches par l'appt du gain d'autres. C'est ce qu'a parfaitement compris le FN qui a engrang un nombre de voix phnomnal avec son virage social, mais que Macron fait semblant de ne pas voir en continuant de croire que les locomotives bienveillantes de l'conomie recueilleront magiquement ces naufrags au passage du train.

Poser en modle une acclration des crations/destructions d'emploi, c'est aussi passer sous silence :

Les problmes de sant publique encourus. Se faire virer n'est pas et ne sera jamais psychologiquement neutre pour un individu. Rester dans l'entreprise mais subir la pression constante d'une menace de licenciement, dj prvue par l'employeur puisque dsormais une dpense calculable et provisionnable, non plus. On va vers plus de stress au travail donc plus d'impact nfaste sur la sant des Franais alors que les politiques devraient oeuvrer dans le sens contraire.
La socit qui continue pendant ce temps  jouer  fond dans la logique inverse : accs au logement,  l'emprunt et  la proprit, vie familiale exigent une stabilit de l'emploi mise  mal par l'phmrisation du travail.
Le dni de justice sociale que cela implique. Une des marottes des conomistes Macron-compatibles, toujours dans l'ide de faciliter les destructions d'emploi (et donc aussi les crations selon eux), c'est de supprimer le critre conomique de la vrification de la lgalit d'un licenciement et d'appliquer une taxe au licenciement quel qu'il soit. En gros, ne plus chercher  distinguer les patrons voyous, ceux qui licencient de manire abusive, et mettre toutes les destructions d'emploi dans le mme sac banalis. 
La loi El Khomri allait dj dans ce sens : assouplissement de la notion de difficult conomique pour pouvoir licencier, suppression de l'interdiction de licencier juste avant un rachat d'entreprise, etc. Position aux effets dangereux sur la confiance dans le pays, qui engendre une dvalorisation du travail, un sentiment d'injustice et d'impunit des "puissants" qui peuvent considrer les gens comme de la marchandise jetable. Ce sentiment nourrit implacablement le vote FN.

L aussi, la tendance est  considrer de plus en plus de manire nave les employeurs comme des acteurs vertueux par dfaut, alors mme que les employs, les justiciables, les bnficiaires d'allocations chmage font dans le mme temps l'objet de plus en plus de contrles et de suspicion.

(*) Regarder du ct des conomistes Pierre Cahuc et Marc Ferracci

----------


## Daranc

> Je suis surpris des ractions unanimement ngatives qu'on peut trouver ici : lire des poncifs comme "destruction complte des droits communs [...] par les puissances de la finance" sur un forum de dveloppeurs (une communaut en gnral ouverte au changement) c'est vraiment dsesprant...
> Rendre les embauches/renvois plus simples et moins couteux a pour objectif de faire baisser le chomage, pas d'assouvir le peuple, on se calme.
> J'ai 36 ans et je n'ai jamais connu la France en situation de plein emploi, il est vraiment temps d'essayer autre chose.


C'est vrai le plein emploi n'a jamais t prsent en france. en 68 il y avait de (mmoire) 300000 chmeurs en France , une situation dcrie comme inadmissible aujourdhui  il y en a combien? (en additionnant toutes les magouilles de falsification du chiffrage : stages, pseudo-formation, etc... )  les mesure emploi on connait : les TUC (_pas les gteaux apro_)le jeune diplm en solde qu'on mettait en formation entreprise, et autre contrat de travail premier emploi.(j_e ne cherche mme pas  retrouver la liste a fait monter ma tension)_ toutes ces mesure n'ont servi en fait qu' une seule chose :* tirer l'ensemble des salaires vers le bas* 
il n'y a qu'une branche professionnel qui s'en tire en France: les politiques : lorsqu'il parlent d'emploi, ils parlent surtout du maintien du leur

----------


## el_slapper

La fluidit du travail est une bestiole complique. Certains la cherchent(j'ai bien aim mes annes SSII), d'autres la fuient(tous ceux qui viennent ici rler contre les SSII). Certains secteurs d'activit en profitent(ceux dont l'activit est saisonnire), d'autres en souffrent(ceux qui craignent la fuite des cerveaux, notamment, j'ai vu un diteur de logiciel perdre 25% de ses effectifs en 6 mois, c'est violent).

Mais le fin mot de l'histoire,  mon sens, c'est que a peut marcher beaucoup mieux dans des pays ou l'immobilier est bon march. Ce que LuckyLuke34 oublie de prciser, mais qu'il est indispensable de rappeler pour que sa prose prenne tout son sens, c'est que nous vivons dans un pays ou l'immobilier est hors de prix. C'est, et de loin, la premire barrire  la mobilit gographique. J'en ai chi, malgr mon bon salaire, pour trouver un appart'  peu prs convenable  Montpellier - en venant de Paris.

Fatalement, pour le smicard de Florange, trouver quelque chose dans un bled ou il y a un emploi de disponible, c'est mission impossible. Et je ne parle mme pas des obstacles psychologiques, juste des obstacles logistiques. J'ai fait plusieurs aller-retours  Montpellier,  mes frais, j'y ai pass deux semaines, visit un nombre important d'apparts, dont la plupart sont partis avant que je n'ai le temps de dire ouf, et celui que j'ai eu, c'est parce-que je l'ai visit le samedi, et que le dossier est arriv  l'agence le lundi matin  l'ouverture. Le dmnagement m'a cout presque 10 000 tout compris - bon, d'accord, on s'est fait plaisir sur certains points, comme le frigo ou le canap-lit, mais quand mme, mme en tant prudent, il faut sortir plusieurs milliers d'euros, les bonnes fiches de paye, bref, un tas de truc que notre smicard de Florange ne peut pas se permettre. Mme en tant chiche.

Donc a ne peut pas marcher, parce-que la logistique immobilire ne s'y prte pas. L ou il y a de l'emploi, se loger est une gageure. Donc, les gens qui sont l ou l'emploi disparait sont coincs comme des serfs rattachs  leur terre.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


En fait, il ne fait qu'officialiser des pratiques / abus qui existaient dj. Par exemple, l'enchainement des CDD peut se faire au-dela de 3 fois avec des "combines". Et mme sans magouiller, vu que le rapport de force est plutt en faveur des entreprises, les gens ne se plaignent pas. Et on voit o a nous mne, prcarisation du travail, instabilit, stress, etc...

Et puis il y a aussi un point  ajouter dans ta liste, on est toujours et encore dans la culpabilisation des salaris en leur demandant toujours plus de sacrifices et de flexibilit. Mais la ralit est aussi que les patrons manquent totalement de formation en gestion et marketing dans les TPE/PME.

J'en ai vu des petits patrons se plaindre des charges, des salaris feignants, etc... Et, au final, il y en a beaucoup dans le tas qui tait responsables de leur propre panade. Entre les clients en retard de paiement et le boss n'osait pas rclamer les chques (si si je l'ai vu), le gars qui ne communique pas, le patron qui n'a aucun tableau de bord, etc... Ce n'est pas avec la formation minable faite en CCI que a va les aider...

Il y a tellement de choses  revoir avant de taper sur les salaris...

----------


## Grogro

> Mais le fin mot de l'histoire,  mon sens, c'est que a peut marcher beaucoup mieux dans des pays ou l'immobilier est bon march. Ce que LuckyLuke34 oublie de prciser, mais qu'il est indispensable de rappeler pour que sa prose prenne tout son sens, c'est que nous vivons dans un pays ou l'immobilier est hors de prix. C'est, et de loin, la premire barrire  la mobilit gographique. J'en ai chi, malgr mon bon salaire, pour trouver un appart'  peu prs convenable  Montpellier - en venant de Paris.


L'immobilier est hors de prix et le march locatif est de plus en plus concentr et difficile d'accs. Dans les mtropoles. L o il y a les formations et l'emploi donc. Les exigences des bailleurs sont de plus en plus dmentes et dcorrles de la ralit conomique du pays. Mme  30 ans passs, mme en CDI on rclame encore une caution solidaire (parfois sans fondement lgal car si les revenus sont au dessus du plafond, cela rend la caution caduque, mais avoir un garant - donc un filet de scurit - rassure mcaniquement la petite vieille flippe  la tte de sa SCI richissime). Et quand ce n'est pas le cas, les assurances loyer impays sont en train de devenir la norme, ce qui peut rendre mme un studio pas trop loign des transports inaccessible  un jeune diplm. Les salaires  l'embauche des bac+5 sont en train de se rapprocher dangereusement du SMIC dans de plus en plus de secteurs. A ct de a, les charges locatives ou de coproprit ont explos faute de transparence et de contrle des syndics. Encore un non-dit.

----------


## el_slapper

> snip


Tout a, plus les aides au logement qui ne sont que des subventions pour le propritaire(qui augmente le loyer d'autant), le manque flagrant de HLM(ou quivalent priv, je ne suis pas sectaire), et quelques autres trucs font que le logement devient impossible dans ce pays _ds qu'on se rapproche d'une source d'emploi_. Fatalement, ceux qui n'ont que le RSA se rfugient l ou c'est encore possible, dans les petites villes qui meurent, ou se concentre la pauvret - et le vote FN. Ce n'est pas un hasard. Voter FN ne va certainement pas sortir ces gens de la merde ou ils sont, mais qu'ils en veulent  la terre entire, je peux le comprendre.

----------


## Daranc

la flexibilit ah le bon mot! celui qui donne tout son sens au monde du travail! voir le cadre ultra flexible comparer au feignant de base. 
juste un apart la flexibilit  10000  n'est pas comparable  la flexibilit  40000 et surtout pas  la flexibilit de mauvaise foi du smicard ( _ah ces smicard qu'est ce qui son rigide des foi_)

----------


## survivals

> C'est vrai le plein emploi n'a jamais t prsent en france. en 68 il y avait de (mmoire) 300000 chmeurs en France , une situation dcrie comme inadmissible aujourdhui  il y en a combien? (en additionnant toutes les magouilles de falsification du chiffrage : stages, pseudo-formation, etc... )  les mesure emploi on connait : les TUC (_pas les gteaux apro_)le jeune diplm en solde qu'on mettait en formation entreprise, et autre contrat de travail premier emploi.(j_e ne cherche mme pas  retrouver la liste a fait monter ma tension)_ toutes ces mesure n'ont servi en fait qu' une seule chose :* tirer l'ensemble des salaires vers le bas* 
> il n'y a qu'une branche professionnel qui s'en tire en France: les politiques : lorsqu'il parlent d'emploi, ils parlent surtout du maintien du leur


Exact, j'ai vu la transition,  l'poque j'tais employ dans la grande distribution (caissier) pour payer mes tudes et j'avais un contrat comme les autres employs, mme taux horaire, prime d'anciennet, participation, intressement ... sauf que je bossais pas en semaine mais du vendredi au samedi soir, plus les dimanches ouvert (pay double)  et les priode de vacance scolaire,  l'poque je gagnais du 55 Francs de l'heure sans compter les primes.
Et j'ai vu les nouveaux arriver avec des contrats nouvellement cr : Les contrats formations pay 20Francs de l'heure autant dire une misre, et je vous garantie qu'en 1 semaine tu tait form, pourtant le contrat tait sur toute la dure de la saison, et une fois termin, il n'y avait pas d'embauche, ils reprenaient un autre contrat Formation.

----------


## TallyHo

Ca se fait toujours. Etant dans une rgion touristique, je vois un paquet de jeunes qui sont embauchs comme "stagiaire" dans les campings, htels, clubs, etc... et pays pas chers (c'est moins du SMIC).

Le pire, ce sont des conventions signes avec Pole-Emploi pour "dcouvrir" le mtier mais, en ralit, les boss ne les gardent pas aprs ou ne proposent pas de contrat en alternance par exemple. Ce qui devrait tre une suite logique quand tu testes un jeune, tu devrais avoir un besoin d'apprentis sinon c'est un emploi saisonnier dguis.

----------


## survivals

> Ca se fait toujours. Etant dans une rgion touristique, je vois un paquet de jeunes qui sont embauchs comme "stagiaire" dans les campings, htels, clubs, etc... et pays pas chers (c'est moins du SMIC).
> 
> Le pire, ce sont des conventions signes avec Pole-Emploi pour "dcouvrir" le mtier mais, en ralit, les boss ne les gardent pas aprs ou ne proposent pas de contrat en alternance par exemple. Ce qui devrait tre une suite logique quand tu testes un jeune, tu devrais avoir un besoin d'apprentis sinon c'est un emploi saisonnier dguis.


Oui et puis ils ne sont pas accompagn d'un Formateur et sont soumis aux mmes contraintes de temps/responsabilit/rentabilit... que les autres, c'est juste qu'ils sont moins cher.
Devrait y avoir des garanties sur la suite d'un contrat Formation pour viter l'utilisation du turn-over des contrats Formation, ou  minima une valuation du temps ncessaire  la formation sur un poste, pour limiter la dure du contrat  la dure valu de la formation.

----------


## TallyHo

Apparemment, l'avant-projet n'tait pas un ballon d'essai... Ca se prcise :




> Le gouvernement joue-t-il cartes sur table dans son projet de rforme du code du travail ? Libration a publi dans son dition de ce mercredi un document qui rvle que le ministre du Travail rflchit  des positions bien plus radicales que celles prsentes mardi aux partenaires sociaux. Dat du 31 mai, ce texte issu de la direction gnrale du travail (DGT) dtaille les rformes demandes par le cabinet, autrement dit les pistes sur lesquelles les quipes de Muriel Pnicaud demandent  l'administration de plancher.
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/france/2017...istere_1575051

----------


## marsupial

La(es) mesure(s) pouvant jouer sur l'emploi se trouve(nt) au niveau de la comptitivit. Puisque nous sommes tous d'accord en dehors de quelques exceptions de la nullit sur l'embauche de la destruction du code du travail, penchons nous sur la comptitivit.

Allongement de la dure de travail ?
Faux ami. Le salari en fera moins  l'heure.
Baisser les salaires ?
Ca va tre compliqu tant donn le tassement inou des salaires depuis l'an 2000, un diplm tant pay presqu'autant qu'un non-diplm.

Il n'existe qu'une seule variable sur laquelle le gouvernement peut agir : les taxes sur salaires. Et l, je pense qu'il s'agit de la vraie piste  creuser conomiquement bien plus qu'un gribouillis de code du travail. Fournir un service 20, 30 ou 40% moins cher permettrait de remplir le carnet de commandes, et donc d'embaucher.
L'allgement en taxes pour quilibrer le budget peut se rattraper aisment en faisant le nettoyage dans les niches fiscales reprsentant un manque  gagner de 90 milliards/an. Ou encore ne pas faire une nime task force qui va coter bonbon et servir  quedalle en dehors de placer un "ami". Il existe dj un cabinet cr en ce sens par le prcdent gouvernement pour coordonner l'action de l'Etat mais sous l'gide du Premier Ministre. Et supprimer quelques commissions comme HADOPI.

Je pense que cela irait dj plus dans le bon sens que de supprimer les 35 heures, prcariser les CDD et supprimer le CDI et inversement.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il n'existe qu'une seule variable sur laquelle le gouvernement peut agir : les taxes sur salaires. Et l, je pense qu'il s'agit de la vraie piste  creuser conomiquement bien plus qu'un gribouillis de code du travail. Fournir un service 20, 30 ou 40% moins cher permettrait de remplir le carnet de comandes, et donc d'embaucher.


La baisse des charges (et de l'impt aussi) existe dj  travers de nombreux dispositifs et on voit bien que les salaris n'en profitent pas, pas plus que les commandes. Ensuite le prix n'est pas un vrai souci, a dpend de la valeur que tu y mets en face et de ta cible. Et si tu es en phase avec ton march, tu vends au prix affich.

Le vrai souci est que nos lites ont un raisonnement comptable alors qu'il faudrait un raisonnement commercial. Les commandes viennent quand le march est favorable. Tu pourras mettre des charges  10%, si tu as un march pourri, satur ou je ne sais quoi encore, tu n'auras pas de commande et tu ne vendras pas.

Donc la vraie question  se poser est : quels sont les marchs porteurs pour La France et comment les booster ?

Et aussi la formation des patrons de TPE/PME, c'est essentiel et c'est une vraie catastrophe actuellement. Rien que a, il y en a pas mal qui gagneraient de l'argent avec une bonne gestion et une bonne communication.

Rends toi compte que je connais des patrons qui n'ont aucun indicateur-cl. Par exemple, un copain qui me dit que la pub dans le journal local fonctionne et quand je lui demande le taux de retour, il me rpond "ben c'est le journal donc c'est lu donc a fonctionne obligatoirement". Et ce n'est pas un cas unique...

1000 de pub au minimum quand mme avec un taux de retour ridicule, en gros il brle 1000 par mois pour rien. Et aprs il va se plaindre qu'il ne peut pas embaucher un mi-temps dont il aurait bien besoin ou donner des heures sup'  sa secrtaire.

----------


## Invit

> "Bouhouhou !  Si on vire les gens sans raison on se fait punir, fais quelque chose Manu !"


En effet, ce type de licenciement peut avoir de trs lourdes consquences. Il est normal alors que l'employeur, qui est un justiciable comme les autres, ait  en supporter les consquences, surtout quand c'est fait sciemment. On n'imagine pas ce genre de limitation en matire de droit pnal, si par exemple vous rendez une personne invalide suite  une bagarre que vous dclenchez volontairement et sans aucun prtexte, selon que vous soyez un employeur ou pas, non ? Si le Conseil Constitutionnel  annul cette mesure, c'est bien parce que elle contraire  l'galit juridique entre les citoyens..

----------


## Invit

> je comprends ton avis et je trouve injuste les pouces rouges qui t'ont t attribu pour cela.
> 
> En fait, l'article est mal fichu (dsol rdacteur..), il aurait mrit d'tre contextualis  notre domaine en invoquant par exemple cette situation :
> "grce  la loi Macron la petite startup de Abbeville va pouvoir autoriser ses salaris  travailler 50h par semaine payes 35  (s'ils le dsirent et ont vot en interne) , mais n'autorisera pas les grandes sSII de+50 salaris  en faire de mme, ceci afin de respecter non pas l'galit, mais l'quit des droits et des chances conomiques offertes  chaque personne morale."
> 
> L, l'article aurait t bien rdig plutt que de donner les grandes lignes du journal officiel.
> 
> Pourquoi sommes-nous si peu en France  croire que mettre tout le monde  un mme % (temsp de travail, mme impts, mme base)  est une galit, alors que c'est une injustice totale. La vraie galit c'est *l'quit*. Point barre et soulign!


Vous ne pouvez donc pas vous projeter hors de votre petit domaine personnel mme 10 mn ?

----------


## Invit

> Au Canada, c'est le mme modle de protection sociale qu'aux Etats unies ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop mais si c'est le mme alors ma cousine qui y vit depuis 15 ans (dans le Tennessee) vous en dirait de bien bonnes !!!
> 
> En France tu choisies ton hpital (rputation, proximit, ...) ma cousine c'est en fonction de se que rembourse son assurance et tant pis si c'est  500km. 
> 
> En France lorsque tu te casses un bras, c'est en moyenne 1 mois de rducation (je parle d'une fracture normale) ma cousine  un nombre de sance qui dpend de ce que prend en charge son assurance. Mauvaise assurance ? Pas grve tu passes de 1 mois  3 jours de rducation !
> 
> Tu as un mauvais job mal pay ? Pas grave, tu vas pas au mdecin. Tu as chop une truc grave ? C'est la vie mon gars !
> ...


Notre systme fonctionne trs bien, enfin un peu moins depuis 2008, et est encore trs rsilient. Malgr le pillage exerc par les laboratoires pharmaceutiques qui refourguent un tas de produits franchement peu efficaces, mais tellement dvastateurs en termes d'effets secondaires. Si vous avez accs aux vraies notices des mdicaments, vous seriez trs tonns.

----------


## Invit

> je parlais plutt de la chirurgie dans les hpitaux. les taux de complications durant les interventions font parties des plus faible en France, pas mal dailleurs d'innovation vienne de notre pays.
> 
> le systme peut tre amlior, mais faut pas dire que notre systme c'est de la merde car oui je confirme mes propos il fait parties des meilleurs au monde !
> Il y'a certe des dserts mdicaux, mais au moins t'a la chance de pouvoir consulter un spcialiste en france, d'en d'autre pays ces spcialistes n'existe pas ou sont hors de ton budget.
> 
> Pour les mdicaments faut nuancer quand meme les propos, oui les mdicaments coute cher mais :
> *Un mdicament sa prends des annes pour le concevoir, je crois minimum 11ans entre sa dcouverte et sa commercialisation. (je parle d'un mdicament utile, pas du bonbon pour la gorge ou le nez)
> *l'industrie pharmaceutique progresse niveau recherhce, elle fait pas du surplace comme Intel, les mdicaments utilis dans l'anesthsie ou pour les greffes d'organes ont normment progress par exemple, ou contre le sida aussi qui retarde bien les problemes par rapport  y'a quelques annes.


Les mdicaments chers  dvelopper c'est de la foutaise 9 fois sur 10 : c'est seulement long. Et a n'occupe pas 500 personnes par an pendant 10 ans, franchement pas du tout.
Souvent pour sortir des produits franchement moyens, voire inutiles, et mme dangereux.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si tu veux voir ce type de systme regarde les U.S., c'est ceux vers quoi on tend, tu finira  90ans  emballer les courses des autres parce que ta complmentaire sant te surtaxe ta vieillesse et ta complmentaire retraite se sera barr avec ton pognon lors d'une crise.


Puisque tu en parles, voici un article ci-dessous. J'en avais aussi lu un autre intressant et document qui tait trs pessimiste  long terme pour leur systme de retraite mais je n'arrive pas  remettre la main dessus...  ::?: 




> La faillite de Dtroit avait mis le problme en lumire, celle de Porto Rico n'a fait que le confirmer : les collectivits locales amricaines (villes, Etats, etc) ont dvelopp des rgimes de retraite qui les obligent  s'endetter massivement -au risque de faire parfois banqueroute. Une poigne de villes s'avrent dj incapables de payer les pensions promises  leurs retraits. Certaines les amputent de plus de moiti,  l'instar de la petite commune californienne de Loyalton . A dfaut de s'attaquer directement  leurs fonctionnaires, d'autres font le choix de ne plus payer leurs factures. C'est le cas de l'Illinois qui affiche plus de 14 milliards de dollars d'impays.
> 
> https://www.lesechos.fr/finance-marc...is-2087856.php

----------


## dlandelle

Quelle importance ?

Nos institutions ont t vendues, le ministre de la justice, de l'intrieur, ou de l'ducation nationale sont des socits prives visible sur le site de l'UPIK (Dunn & Bradstreet).

Vous pouvez aussi constater par vous-mme que les sites defense.gouv.fr ou encore interieur.gouv.fr ou l'elyse sont hbergs en Californie !

Un coup de whois sur l'afnic, puis une goloc avec whatismyipaddress.com

On en a plus pour longtemps  se soucier des lois ;-)

EDIT le 8 Juin 2017 : les serveurs ont chang d'adresse IP cette nuit, ceux qui sont spcialistes apprcieront :

ping www.elysee.fr
Envoi d'une requte 'ping' sur cdn.cdn-tech.com.c.footprint.net [8.254.214.126] avec 32 octets de donnes*:
Rponse de 86.79.27.209*: Impossible de joindre le rseau de destination.

ping www.defense.gouv.fr
Envoi d'une requte 'ping' sur yookd.x.incapdns.net [107.154.115.47] avec 32 octets de donnes*:
Rponse de 86.79.27.209*: Impossible de joindre le rseau de destination.

ping www.interieur.gouv.fr
Envoi d'une requte 'ping' sur star.interieur.gouv.fr.c.footprint.net [8.247.6.122] avec 32 octets de donnes*:
Rponse de 86.79.27.209*: Impossible de joindre le rseau de destination.

Le ping est filtr, probablement normal.
Mais quelle est cette fake adresse ???

KANSAS :
General IP Information
IP:	8.254.214.126
Decimal:	150918782
Hostname:	8.254.214.126
ASN:	3356
ISP:	Level 3 Communications
Organization:	Level 3 Communications
Services:	None detected
Type:	Dial-up
Assignment:	Static IP
Blacklist:	
Geolocation Information
Continent:	North America
Country:	United States us flag
Latitude:	37.751  (37 45′ 3.60″ N)
Longitude:	-97.822  (97 49′ 19.20″ W)

CALIFORNIE:
General IP Information
IP:	107.154.115.47
Decimal:	1805284143
Hostname:	107.154.115.47.ip.incapdns.net
ASN:	19551
ISP:	Incapsula
Organization:	Incapsula
Services:	None detected
Type:	Corporate
Assignment:	Static IP
Blacklist:	
Geolocation Information
Continent:	North America
Country:	United States us flag
State/Region:	California
City:	Redwood City
Latitude:	37.5331  (37 31′ 59.16″ N)
Longitude:	-122.2471  (122 14′ 49.56″ W)
Postal Code:	94065

KANSAS:
General IP Information
IP:	8.247.6.122
Decimal:	150406778
Hostname:	8.247.6.122
ASN:	3356
ISP:	Level 3 Communications
Organization:	Level 3 Communications
Services:	None detected
Type:	Dial-up
Assignment:	Static IP
Blacklist:	
Geolocation Information
Continent:	North America
Country:	United States us flag
Latitude:	37.751  (37 45′ 3.60″ N)
Longitude:	-97.822  (97 49′ 19.20″ W)

Je suis brid ici au boulot ... quelqu'un peut-il tapper dedans avec le fichier HOSTS au lieu du DNS pour vrifier le contenu des sites www.defense.gouv.fr par exemple ?
Il serait trs tonnant que avec
86.79.27.209     www.defense.gouv.fr
dans le fichier hosts
on tombe vraiment sur le site du ministre de la dfense, qui mest manifestement hberg aux USA (qui a la main sur les DNS depuis OBAMA).
CQFD.

----------


## dragonfire

Un petit pastiche d'histoire :
Quand le doigt de Macron montre la lune, ses lecteurs le sentent....
La politique de Macron est faite pour l'idiot qui regarde le doigt qui cache les saloperies de son programme.
A ce sujet, qui se lancera dans un site qui ferait le bilan jour aprs jour de ses promesses de campagne qui se traduiront par des vacheries au quotidien.
Quelques exemples de son programme parmi 100 :
Nous augmenterons le pouvoir d'achat de tous les travailleurs sans que cela ne reviennent plus cher aux employeurs, super !!!
Alors qui paiera ? Vous, moi !
Nous augmenterons le pouvoir d'achat des ouvriers et des salaris les moins bien pays, bien !!
C'est diffrent des travailleurs ci-dessus ou en plus ?
Nous limiterons  12 lves par enseignant la taille des 12000 classes de CP et de CE1 en zone prioritaire, bien !
Calcul rapide, s'il y a 12000 classes en surnombre,  il nous faut immdiatement 12000 enseignants et 12000 autres classes, non !
Qui paiera ?
Prenez son petit livre et analysez une par une ses propositions.
Un ramassis de fadaises et de banalits qui veulent en mme tout et ne rien dire pour que le doigt soit plus facile  accepter !!!!
Par contre cherchez celle qui taxera les vasions fiscales en tout genre, de l'entreprise qui fait des placements offshore aux pdg qui s'en mettent plein les poches jusqu'aux actionnaires qui cancrisent les entreprises.
Rien pour limiter l'volution de la maladie qui sournoisement tend son influence dans tous les organes de la socit.
Comme son programme tue le dialogue social et ne laissera aux travailleurs que des choix ultimes, cela provoquera un jour une raction par des cyberattaques gnralises, dont un exemple rcent est peut-tre un galop d'essai, qui seront l'ultime moyen pour remplacer les fourches.
Ce jour l, la socit comprendra o elle en est.

----------


## survivals

> Un petit pastiche d'histoire :
> Quand le doigt de Macron montre la lune, ses lecteurs le sentent....
> La politique de Macron est faite pour l'idiot qui regarde le doigt qui cache les saloperies de son programme.
> A ce sujet, qui se lancera dans un site qui ferait le bilan jour aprs jour de ses promesses de campagne qui se traduiront par des vacheries au quotidien.
> Quelques exemples de son programme parmi 100 :
> Nous augmenterons le pouvoir d'achat de tous les travailleurs sans que cela ne reviennent plus cher aux employeurs, super !!!
> Alors qui paiera ? Vous, moi !
> Nous augmenterons le pouvoir d'achat des ouvriers et des salaris les moins bien pays, bien !!
> C'est diffrent des travailleurs ci-dessus ou en plus ?
> ...


Nan mais les gens qui ont vot Macron sont encore sur l'ancien modle, ils votent sans lire le programme en prenant la personne qui a t adoub par l'un des 2 grands parti, ce qui a chang c'est que les 2 grands parti ont du l'adoub pour que a passe cette fois.
Mais ils vont vite dchanter avec nous enfin pour les retraites on ne verra les rsultats que dans 5  10 ans.

----------


## TallyHo

> Vous pouvez aussi constater par vous-mme que les sites defense.gouv.fr ou encore interieur.gouv.fr ou l'elyse sont hbergs en Californie !


Mme pas besoin de a ! Il suffit de regarder le nouveau Prsident :

 Il chante La Marseillaise main sur le coeur (tradition amricaine). Il a gagn en couple et il a caus statut de la premire dame comme aux USA. Il a eu un discours de motivation  la Tony Robbins. Sa campagne est un vrai storytelling  l'amricaine, les assidus de l'actu politique ont surement reconnu des lments similaires aux campagnes US.

----------


## Grogro

La ralit des prud'hommes, que le ministre du travail ne connait videmment pas : http://www.liberation.fr/france/2017...langer_1574950

----------


## Daranc

> Nan mais les gens qui ont vot Macron sont encore sur l'ancien modle, ils votent sans lire le programme en prenant la personne qui a t adoub par l'un des 2 grands parti, ce qui a chang c'est que les 2 grands parti ont du l'adoub pour que a passe cette fois.
> Mais ils vont vite dchanter avec nous enfin pour les retraites on ne verra les rsultats que dans 5  10 ans.


depuis 1974 (_programme commun_) qui lit les professions de foi des candidats  quelques lections que ce soit? :8O:  Lotus est nettement mieux parcourus (_et nettement plus utile: c'est un papier d'usage adapt_) chanter la marseillaise, l'internationale ou le cantique des cantiques ne vaux pas de se retrousser les manches, dans le rcital macron en concert, spectacle uniquement _les paroles de ce qu'il chante, il en ignore le sens_ 
Quant aux retraites le PIB augmentant mme si le pourcentage prlev pour les retraites augmente ...._il leur restera encore de quoi beurrer leur tartines 
_Le truc de_s 4 retraits pour 3 actifs _ c'est la mme chose que l'agriculture en 1946, 15 000 000 de paysans et 30 000 000 de franais (_ un poil prs_) aujourd'hui environ 1 500 000 paysans et 66 990 826 de franais on ne meurt pas de faim il me semble (a c'est mme plutt amlior en comparaison, sinon en qualit)
Le miracle des bas salaires pour relancer l'conomie?  ::aie::  Petit exemple de l'URSS , on fait des barrages sur trois fleuves qui se jettent dans la mer d'Aral _prlvement massif de la flotte_ rsultat asschement de la mer d'Aral . Petit retour de manivelle l_'vaporation sur la mer d'Aral alimentait les fleuves_ .
 Mme principe,  relancer l'conomie passe par une redistribution des bnfices en flux financier dans les salaires (rvaluation) et non dans une part gargantuesque des dividendes. Rtribuer l'argent c'est un peu lvit en se tirant par les cheveux

----------


## Ryu2000

> aujourd'hui environ 1 500 000 paysans et 66 990 826 de franais on ne meurt pas de faim il me semble (a c'est mme plutt amlior en comparaison, sinon en qualit)


La nourriture de 1946 (bon c'tait la merde en sortie de guerre mondiale, mais dans les petits villages la guerre a eu moins d'impact) tait de bien meilleure qualit que celle d'aujourd'hui.
Les franais ne meurent pas de faim, mais ils bouffent de la nourriture cancrigne, industriel, qui vient de beaucoup trop loin. (c'est dj le cirque  cause de l'UE, qui produit des trucs comme la viande de cheval dans les lasagnes de bufs, mais ce sera encore bien pire avec le CETA...)

Aujourd'hui il y a des problmes d'obsit chez les gens pauvres :
Lobsit, une  maladie de civilisation  qui affecte les plus pauvres
Pauvret et obsit : plus on est riche, moins on risque dtre obse

Il faudrait changer de systme, que le nombre d'agriculteurs soit multipli par 6 et qu'ils fassent tous de la permaculture sans tracteur.
La mono culture ce n'est absolument pas sain, en plus les plantes sont calibr  lextrme...
Les plantes sont faibles, inadapt et ncessitent des produits.

Ils sont marrant les gens qui disent "Les OGM ne sont pas dangereux" alors que l'OGM le plus connu sert  rendre les plantes rsistantes au Round Up...
Donc mme si les OGM ne sont rellement pas dangereux, le Round Up l'est.

----------


## Daranc

> La nourriture de 1946 (bon c'tait la merde en sortie de guerre mondiale, ......
> Aujourd'hui il y a des problmes d'obsit chez les gens pauvres :
> Lobsit, une  maladie de civilisation  qui affecte les plus pauvres
> Pauvret et obsit : plus on est riche, moins on risque dtre obse


je ne dis pas le contraire , lorsque je parle d'amlioration, je parle de quantit ( c'est pourquoi j'ai signal sinon en qualit) 
1946 la quantit faisait dfaut : ticket de rationnement, et, aide amricaine plan Marshall  ::D:  _a annonait dj mac Do tu crois?
_Eh oui les pauvres ont une nourriture trop riche_,_ les pizzas faite avec du fromage dont la filire n'a jamais connu ni vache ni herbe. les nouveaux fromages issue de l'industrie chimique 
tout a c'est un ensemble non pas conomique mais capital ( pas important le capital celui du livre de  Marx  ::P: rofit)

----------


## dlandelle

> Mme pas besoin de a ! Il suffit de regarder le nouveau Prsident :
>  Il chante La Marseillaise main sur le coeur (tradition amricaine). Il a gagn en couple et il a caus statut de la premire dame comme aux USA. Il a eu un discours de motivation  la Tony Robbins. Sa campagne est un vrai storytelling  l'amricaine, les assidus de l'actu politique ont surement reconnu des lments similaires aux campagnes US.


Oh, c'est pas beau de juger les gens sur un dlit de facis.
Si en plus il louchait faon MK et qu'il avait une tte de btard de Boris Vian, on pourrait presque alimenter la thorie du complot (car c'est bien connu, il n'y a qu'une seule thorie, et qu'un seul complot sur terre, pourtant on est dans une sacr merde  ::roll:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> je ne dis pas le contraire , lorsque je parle d'amlioration, je parle de quantit ( c'est pourquoi j'ai signal sinon en qualit)


Je vous demande pardon, j'avais mal compris vos propos. (c'est le "sinon" que j'ai mal interprt)

Aujourd'hui on a accs  de la nourriture riche en glucide et en lipide, mais pauvre en micro nutriment.
Les pauvres peuvent acheter de la merde qui fait grossir et qui est mauvais pour l'organisme.
C'est l qu'on voit que le corps humain est super solide, il peut consommer des produits toxiques tous les jours pendant des dcennies et toujours fonctionner un peu prs.




> Il chante La Marseillaise main sur le coeur (tradition amricaine).


La tradition amricaine c'est surtout de prter serment la main sur la bible :
Pourquoi les prsidents amricains prtent-ils serment sur la Bible ?

En France a passerait pas avec notre version hardcore de la lacit.
Enfin bon 1905 sparation de l'glise et de l'tat, tout a.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Nos institutions ont t vendues, le ministre de la justice, de l'intrieur, ou de l'ducation nationale sont des socits prives visible sur le site de l'UPIK (Dunn & Bradstreet).
> 
> Vous pouvez aussi constater par vous-mme que les sites defense.gouv.fr ou encore interieur.gouv.fr ou l'elyse sont hbergs en Californie !


Ouais, fin faudrait pas verser dans la thorie du complot non plus.

Ca a plutt l'air d'tre des services de CDN / reverse proxy tournant sur un cloud situ aux Etats-Unis mais on ne sait pas o le contenu est hberg - vraisemblablement en France.

Savoir si recourir  des infrastructures de livraison de contenu situes  l'tranger met en pril la souverainet nationale est un autre dbat, mais aucun rapport avec l'affirmation grotesque que les ministres sont des socits prives. Pas trop de rapport avec le sujet d'origine non plus.

----------


## Daranc

> Pas trop de rapport avec le sujet d'origine non plus.


exact je pense aussi que le sujet  pas mal driv, une parole en entrainant une autre et une rflexion mettant des faits en corrlation, tout ceci  tal la loi macron dans ce qu'elle vise en fait  entrainer : Dshabillage de la socit  la Thatcher et renforcement drastique des injustices social, on arrive  une classe politique qui n'est pas une association de malfaiteurs (_ces deniers ayant une thique de franchise si on peut dire)_ mais une association de malfaisants  ::weird::  pas de quoi se rjouir non plus

----------


## RyzenOC

> Je vous demande pardon, j'avais mal compris vos propos. (c'est le "sinon" que j'ai mal interprt)
> 
> Aujourd'hui on a accs  de la nourriture riche en glucide et en lipide, mais pauvre en micro nutriment.
> Les pauvres peuvent acheter de la merde qui fait grossir et qui est mauvais pour l'organisme.
> C'est l qu'on voit que le corps humain est super solide, il peut consommer des produits toxiques tous les jours pendant des dcennies et toujours fonctionner un peu prs.
> 
> 
> La tradition amricaine c'est surtout de prter serment la main sur la bible :
> Pourquoi les prsidents amricains prtent-ils serment sur la Bible ?
> ...


Jespre que la France ne deviendra jamais comme les tats unis, j'y suis dj aller et je suis sur d'une chose : le rve amricain c'est que du flanc !
Dj niveau bouffe c'est d'la merde, les seuls  faire encore pire c'est les anglais. Je n'ai vue aucune maison avec un potager ni d'arbre fuiter (a part des pommiers) et les supers marchs vende du poison encore plus violent qu'ne France. Intermarch c'est sain et quilibr en comparaison.
Dans chaque coin de rue, tu croise des gens pas nettes : les fous sa cote tellement cher qu'on prfre les laisser en pleine nature plutt que de les soigner  l'hosto
Les prix des produits/resto c'est pas cher, sauf qu'ils affichent les prix HT  ::?: 
Dans la nouvelle Orlans, rien n'a t reconstruit... tu voit des mec vivre dans leurs ghettos (ancienne maison dtruite par louragan) et le plus drle c'est qu'ils ont leurs drapeau national de planter devant, franchement sa cote pas cher le patriotisme la bas  ::aie:: 
Des distributeurs de boissons sucre un peu partout, y compris dans les coles  ::(: 

Mais cela dit pour pouvoir supporter ce mode de vie, on comprend aisment qu'il y'ait des glises dans chaque coin de rue, en France t'a genre une glise dans le centre du village, la bas c'est dans chaque coin de rue, comme qui dirait un grand homme, "l'glise c'est lopium du peuple"

Sinon, pour les maisons chez eux c'est du carton assembles pas cher, la pierre et le bton ils ne connaissent pas. 

m'enfin bref ce pays me fait bien dprim.

----------


## l'art souille

> Rendre les embauches/renvois plus simples et moins couteux a pour objectif de faire baisser le chomage, pas d'assouvir le peuple, on se calme.


Augmenter (ou faciliter) le turn-over n'a jamais crer un (nouvel) emploi.



> J'ai 36 ans et je n'ai jamais connu la France en situation de plein emploi, il est vraiment temps d'essayer autre chose.


L'ignorance n'est pas un savoir, encore moins une vrit (fusse la sienne propre).
Je suis plus g et j'ai connu le plein emploi. Et sa disparition avec lavnement progressif du no-libralisme.
Quand le plein emploi existait  peu prs partout, ce n'tait certainement sous le rgne du libralisme sauvage.

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand le plein emploi existait  peu prs partout, ce n'tait certainement sous le rgne du libralisme sauvage.


C'tait quand le pays tait  reconstruire (aprs-guerre), que de l'argent frais arrivait des USA (Plan Marshall) et que l'Etat empruntait pour payer les factures (coucou la dette aujourd'hui).
Mais le libralisme sauvage n'a pas arrang les choses, l dessus on est tout  fait d'accord.

----------


## survivals

> C'tait quand le pays tait  reconstruire (aprs-guerre), que de l'argent frais arrivait des USA (Plan Marshall) et que l'Etat empruntait pour payer les factures (coucou la dette aujourd'hui).
> Mais le libralisme sauvage n'a pas arrang les choses, l dessus on est tout  fait d'accord.


Sauf que lorsque j'tais au lyce, fin des annes 90, on apprenait que la France avait une dette de 200 Milliards (Dollars ou Francs je ne sais plus, a doit se retrouver), les U.S. tait  2000 Milliards de Dollars. Et aujourd'hui, on est a 2000 Milliards d'Euros pour la France.

Donc on peut pas dire que la dette viens de l'aprs Guerre.
L'tat a mis les caisses de retraite et scu sous emprunt alors que bnficiaire  la fin des annes 70 il me semble ( vrifier)

----------


## ManusDei

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dette_...e_de_la_France
Fin des annes 90 c'tait ni le plein emploi ni 200 milliards de dette.

----------


## Ryu2000

Source : HISTOIRE DE LA DETTE PUBLIQUE DEPUIS 1815

La dette a diminu pendant les 30 annes aprs la guerre.

Le dsordre  commenc dans les annes 80 avec les traders et toutes les saloperies dans le genre.
Les #$%$@ d'investisseurs sont devenu plus importants que les ouvriers...

Bon ce n'est pas la raison principale, mais a fait toujours chier.
Le problme vient plus de la loi Rothschild :
Loi de janvier 1973 sur la Banque de France

Dans un systme sain l'tat s'emprunte  lui mme, le peuple achte des bons du trsor de sa nation.
Mais a fait longtemps que a ne fonctionne plus comme a.
Ce qui ne va pas c'est que l'tat passe par des banques et une grosse partie de la dette correspond aux intrts de la dette, si nous avions pu emprunter  taux 0% nous n'aurions pas autant de dette.

A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?
_Cest plutt vrai. Nous avons refait le calcul avec les comptes nationaux de lINSEE, 1.350 milliards dintrts verss depuis 1979. La dette, elle-mme, atteignait 2.147 milliards au dbut de lanne._

La dette est iremboursable c'est le cas dans de plus en plus de pays.

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans un systme sain l'tat s'emprunte  lui mme, le peuple achte des bons du trsor de sa nation.
> Mais a fait longtemps que a ne fonctionne plus comme a.


Dans ce systme sain l'tat a rgulirement dvalu fortement sa monnaie, ce qui ne motivait pas fortement  acheter des bons du trsor.
Pas que le systme actuel soit meilleur en effet.
Dire que dans un systme sain l'Etat ne recourt pas  l'emprunt pour financer ses dpenses courantes me semble plus intelligent.

----------


## Mat.M

> Dans un systme sain l'tat s'emprunte  lui mme, le peuple achte des bons du trsor de sa nation.
> Mais a fait longtemps que a ne fonctionne plus comme a.


c'est exact mais ce qui n'est jamais affirm c'est que l'Etat et la fonction publique par exemple dans les bureaux ne travaille pas avec des machines  crire mais plutt du matriel informatique
Donc tant donn que ce matriel n'est pas du made in France il a bien fallu l'importer ce qui contraint en partie l'Etat de s'endetter..
l'Etat est une entit qui consomme comme tout consommateur lambda et doit donc importer de l'tranger une partie des outils ncessaires au fonctionnement de l'administration
D'o la ncessit de contracter une dette.

Au cas o l'Etat emprunte  lui-mme a ne peut pas fonctionner longtemps car encore une fois l'Etat est contraint d'importer des biens de valeur ajoute de l'extrieur et donc de contracter des crdits le cas chant
Ecrit autrement et pour faire simple si tu veux un systme sain o l'Etat emprunte  lui-mme c'est une forme d'autarcie
Dans le cadre de la mondialisation ce n'est plus possible  cause de l'import de technologies notamment

Ensuite il y a le problme de l'inflation cumule depuis ces dernires annes : le priv a subi des hausses de salaires il faut que les fonctionnaires aient des salaires ajusts galement  ceux du priv



> si nous avions pu emprunter  taux 0% nous n'aurions pas autant de dette.


c'est bien pour a que les organismes financiers en profitent ils ont tout intrt  vendre du crdit  ::aie:: 
si une banque ne fait pas de crdit elle ne peut pas tourner.

----------


## Ryu2000

En tout cas passer par les banques prives c'est une situation catastrophique.
Partout dans le monde les tats s'endettent beaucoup trop.

Comme vous le savez la croissance est loin d'tre forte (je pense mme que certains pays sont en rcessions).
C'est pas avec une croissance de 0,5% que tu vas rembourser une dette publique qui fait plus de 100% du PIB. (et ya pas de croissance  l'horizon)

Les intrts de la dette correspondent  62,88% du total de la dette Franaise d'aprs Europe 1.
Donc on voit que a va pas.

C'est n'importe quoi les banques, elles sont responsable de la crise de 2008  cause d'investissement ultra risqu comme les CDS.
Quand elles coulent les tats les sauvent...

Aujourd'hui l'conomie est bas sur la dette et c'est pas normal.

=====
Et pour le fonctionnement d'un prt : la banque n'a pas besoin d'avoir 1000 pour te prter 1000, il y a un levier.
Tu vas lui rembourser 1000 + les intrts alors qu' la base elle n'avait mme pas 1000...

----------


## Mat.M

> En tout cas passer par les banques prives c'est une situation catastrophique.
> Partout dans le monde les tats s'endettent beaucoup trop.


c'est exact mais les acteurs conomiques aussi bien privs que publics sont quasi contraints de s'endetter je doute que l'autofinancement soit possible.

Parce que comme je l'ai cris il faut bien procder  des investissements, or les investissements a finit par coter
Le numrique c'est bien beau mais a cote  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Si les banques n'taient pas devenues compltement folles en vendant des actions pourris (titres toxiques) on en serait pas l.
Les banques sont en grande partie responsable de la crise conomique actuelle.
Au lieu d'tre puni elles sont protges.

J'ai envie de voir une banque faire faillite et constater l'effet domino.

Les gens ont beaucoup trop confiance ils pensent que leur enfants pourront rcuprer l'argent de leur assurance vie...

----------


## RyzenOC

> J'ai envie de voir une banque faire faillite et constater l'effet domino.
> 
> Les gens ont beaucoup trop confiance ils pensent que leur enfants pourront rcuprer l'argent de leur assurance vie...


Lehman Brothers ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Lehman Brothers ?


Non mais a c'est de 2008 moi j'envisageais plus des choses comme a :
Espagne: Banco Popular vendue  Santander pour viter la faillite
Encore une banque qui vite la faillite...

Un jour a va avoir des rpercussions mondiale.

C'est a qui ne va pas :
L'Europe russit  sauver ses banques

Comme dit le proverbe "Plus vite a crachera moins a fera mal".
Mais l il est dj beaucoup trop tard...

----------


## Fuigi

Et donc, le jour o la banque coule tu fais quoi ?

Les gens qui avait des sous dans cette banque ils deviennent quoi ? J'aime pas spcialement les banques, mais comment tu la vois couler la banque ?

----------


## survivals

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dette_...e_de_la_France
> Fin des annes 90 c'tait ni le plein emploi ni 200 milliards de dette.


Je parle pas du plein emploi, mme si j'ai l'impression que c'tait quand mme mieux que maintenant du moins dans le secteur de l'informatique. 
Sinon concernant la dette, en effet a tournait plus au alentour de 500 Milliards d'Euros, les 200 Milliards datant du dbut des annes 80, j'avais du avoir le cours vers mi-90 plutt que fin 90, ayant eu mon bac en 97. Et correctif aprs vrification, il ne devait s'agir que de la dette d'tat, scu  part : http://france-inflation.com/dette_pu...rance_1950.php

N'empche la dette d'tat est pass de 200 Milliards  500 Milliards entre 1980 et 1995 (300 Milliards en 15ans), de 500 Milliards  1250 Milliards entre 1995 et 2010 (750 Milliards en 15ans) et enfin de 1250 Milliards  1750 Milliards entre 2010 et 2015 (500 Milliards en 5 ans)

Pourtant le plus gros a t construit il y a 40 ans (Centrales Nuclaire ...), et on a pas encore budgt la prolongation o EDF rclame des aides de l'tat. Cot d'une centrale nuclaire durant sa vie : http://www.energie.sia-partners.com/...C3%A9airep.jpg

Par contre, je ne retrouve pas l'information comme quoi la scurit sociales serait pass d'un financement propre  un financement par emprunt priv dans les annes 70, quelqu'un avait dj entendu parl de a ?

----------


## TallyHo

La loi travail vue par un spcialiste du droit du travail :




> "C'est une rforme inquitante et dsesprante"
> 
> Ils sont pour une rforme du Code du travail, mais pas  n'importe quelles conditions. Une vingtaine d'universitaires spcialiss en droit du travail ont publi en mars 2017, sous la direction dEmmanuel Docks, une version allge du Code  divise par quatre  baptise Proposition de Code du travail. Ce petit livre rouge, qui reprend la maquette des livres publis par Dalloz, a pour ambition de dmontrer que le "mouvement de complexification croissante du droit du travail et de rgression des protections qui dure depuis trente ans, n'est pas une fatalit". Le document a t envoy aux candidats  la prsidentielle et aux organisations politiques durant la campagne. Une sollicitation  laquelle Emmanuel Macron n'a pas rpondu.
> 
> Suite de l'interview : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie/...l_2227923.html

----------


## Mat.M

> Et donc, le jour o la banque coule tu fais quoi ?
> Les gens qui avait des sous dans cette banque ils deviennent quoi ? J'aime pas spcialement les banques, mais comment tu la vois couler la banque ?


c'est pour cela qu'il faut faire gaffe  ses conomies places  la banque.
En principe l'assurance-vie ce n'est pas risqu, en principe... ::mrgreen::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le ministre du Travail porte plainte contre X * 
*aprs la divulgation de documents sur la rforme du Code du travail * 

Mardi dernier, le quotidien Libration a publi un document prsent comme exclusif et dtaillant des pistes de travail du gouvernement pour rformer le Code du travail, assurant que les textes taient issus de la Direction gnrale du travail et dats du 31 mai.

Libration a notamment voqu 

*La ngociation du motif du licenciement, des indemnits*

Le quotidien rappelle que depuis la loi El Khomri, une entreprise peut dj enclencher des licenciements conomiques ds lors que ses commandes ou son chiffre daffaires commencent  piquer du nez. Seule exigence, temporelle : cette baisse doit tre observable sur un trimestre pour une entreprise de moins de 11 salaris, jusqu quatre trimestres conscutifs pour les plus de 300. Le juge na plus le pouvoir de jauger le motif conomique, mais ce dernier reste encadr par la loi.

Libration assure que la proposition du gouvernement irait donc encore plus loin. Et concrtiserait un vieux rve du patronat : pouvoir ngocier, en amont, et  lchelle de lentreprise, le motif du licenciement. Et l, tout devient possible : prvoir dautres critres, encore moins exigeants, que ceux prvus par la loi El Khomri, mais aussi en inventer de nouveaux. Et les personnaliser au niveau de la bote. En dfinissant, par exemple, un niveau de ventes pour les commerciaux ou de production pour les ouvriers. En cas de non-respect de ces objectifs, le licenciement deviendrait alors automatique, et sans possibilit de recours. De la mme manire, pourraient tre ngocis le niveau des indemnits lgales de licenciement (et non pas prudhomales, accordes par le juge en cas de licenciement illicite), la dure de la priode dessai, le pravis et les congs familiaux.

*La ngociation des critres encadrant le recours aux CDD*

Pour les CDD, seraient aussi ngociables, au niveau de lentreprise, le motif du recours  ce type de contrat, leur dure maximale, le nombre de renouvellements, la priode de carence, les cas de rupture 

*La primaut de laccord dentreprise sur le contrat de travail*

Aujourdhui,  lexception de quelques situations prcises, les modifications du contrat de travail dcoulant dun accord dentreprise doivent tre acceptes par le salari, qui doit signer un avenant  son contrat. Le gouvernement propose dy mettre fin, en prvoyant  un principe gnral de primaut de laccord dentreprise sur le contrat de travail .

*Un barme obligatoire des indemnits en cas de licenciement abusif*

Le plafonnement des dommages et intrts verss par les prudhommes aux salaris en cas de licenciement sans cause relle et srieuse est au programme. Selon le document sur lequel le quotidien a mis la main, les seuils envisags par le nouveau gouvernement ne sont pas encore connus, mais le cabinet de Muriel Pnicaud se dit dj prt  baisser le plancher de six mois de salaire, octroy aujourdhui aux salaris de plus de deux ans danciennet injustement licencis par des entreprises de plus de 11 salaris.

Aprs cette publication, le ministre du Travail a port plainte contre X pour vol et recel de documents.  L'administration du ministre du Travail a dcid de porter plainte contre X parce que cela porte atteinte  l'honneur et l'intgrit de toute l'administration , a dclar la ministre du Travail Muriel Pnicaud  Franceinfo.

 L'administration du ministre du Travail reste engage, comptente. Elle est trs mobilise et je peux vous dire que chez les agents du ministre c'est trs mal peru. (...) Ils se sentent trs atteints que l'un des leurs puisse faire une chose qui est si contraire aux lois de la Rpublique. Cette plainte veut dire ce qu'elle veut dire, ne concerne pas le gouvernement, mais l'administration a son honneur  dfendre , a-t-elle expliqu. 

 Ce sont quelques personnes qui ont enfreint la loi, le secret professionnel, qui ont vol ou divulgu des documents , a-t-elle ajout.

Source : Libration, France Info

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Les consquences sur l'emploi IT selon vous ?

----------


## Excellion

On peut donc en dduire que tout est vrai. Et purement scandaleux.

La remise en cause du contrat de travail par une seule des deux parties est en ralit la remise en cause du principe mme de contrat.

Le barme des prud'hommes permettra des licenciements abusifs et mme pire (vous refusez de faire du pltre et des poses electriques, alors que ce n'est pas votre travail ? Hop licenci ! Le suivant sera pus mallable), avec pour seule consquence de budgeter le montant des prud'hommes qui devrait ne pas tre trop lev.

----------


## TallyHo

> On peut donc en dduire que tout est vrai. Et purement scandaleux.


Effectivement, c'est un bel aveu aprs avoir dmenti. Toujours les mmes stratgies de mensonges ou de ballon d'essai... Ca fait dsordre quand on se fait lire en promettant une certaine "moralisation"...

Mais au-dl de a :

- Crise qui dure et qui parait sans issue  part des sacrifices du peuple (de ce qu'on nous dit...).
- Personnification du pouvoir  travers un chef "providentiel", runificateur.
- Inversion des normes en relguant la Loi en second plan.
- Chasse aux journalistes et aux avocats.
- Communication du pouvoir trs contrl.

Et a ne fait tiquer personne ?

----------


## Patrick PETIT

Le motif c'est :

Plainte contre X pour avoir gcher la surprise ! Moi je dis : heureusement qu'il y a des gens qui ont fait fuiter l'information.

Voter bien

----------


## survivals

> Le motif c'est :
> 
> Plainte contre X pour avoir gcher la surprise ! Moi je dis : heureusement qu'il y a des gens qui ont fait fuiter l'information.
> 
> Voter bien


On devrait port plainte contre l'tat, pour abus de l'autorit de l'tat, car je vois pas en quoi le citoyen ne devrait pas suivre l'volution de l'laboration de la loi par ces reprsentants,  moins de sciemment savoir que l'on conspire contre lui.

Pour ceux que je connais qui vont voter EM (le parti que ne peut avoir d'autres "chef" qu'Emmanuel Macron), ils votent sans vraiment savoir, ce qui les intressent c'est plus d'Europe pour soit disant le bien commun (quand on voit que dans la ralit, il s'agit d'exploiter les pays de l'est), o pour eux ce n'est pas un choix mme si ils peuvent le dfendre en reconnaissant des mesures stupides, pour eux c'est mieux que soit le communisme ou lextrmisme, fervent dfenseur de l'anti-russe, et pro-amricains tout en rejetant volontiers le prsident lu, bref la propagande c'est pas pour les chiens... Mais au niveau de la cohrence du raisonnement, on repassera, la France molle shoot  la consommation et aux loisirs contraire  leur soit disant conviction cologique qu'ils revendiquent firement.

----------


## MadScratchy

<conspiration>
Ce sont les russes qui ont divulgu les informations !!!

Et pour une fois on peut leur dire merci  ::ptdr::   ::lol:: 
</conspiration>

----------


## Mat.M

> fleche: Les consquences sur l'emploi IT selon vous ?


1-) la loi travail 2 c'est encore tout un empilement de mesures lgislatives et en dfinitif est-ce que ce sera rellement efficace ? 
Pour ce qui est du contrat de travail, dans le secteur des technos de l'information il y a le contrat de chantier le CDI C donc l a tourne  l'obsession /nvrose par ceux qui veulent lgifrer ce qui fait qu'on n'y comprendra plus rien avec les multiples formes de contrat de travail.
J'ai eu l'occasion de bosser dans le dowton de Miami ( c'tait pourtant une entreprise franaise ) le droit du travail en Floride a tient sur un poster  mettre sur le mur.

2-)Ensuite pour voir plus loin tout ce que veulent les dirigeants d'entreprise et le patronat c'est comprimer les salaires au maximum et les faire rapprocher au niveau de salaires des italiens dans un premier temps puis  celui des espagnols.Sauf que le cot de la vie en Espagne et Italie est moins lev l'immobilier est plus accessible

3-)Avec la retenue  la source de l'impt sur le Revenu, eh bien ce qui n'est pas dit par les mdias c'est que si vous touchez mettons 1500 en net actuellement avec la mesure il ne vous restera plus que 1400 ou 1300 par mois donc les gens au SMIC vont se rapprocher dangereusement de la barre des 1000euros.
Mais avec le prlevement en "diffr" en dfinitif c'est la mme chose mais a ne voit pas
C'est pour a que la mesure tarde  tre mise en place parce que c'est une bombe  retardement politique.

4-) 4ime point ne croyez pas que les salaires vont augmenter except quelques postes en informatique et autre ( management,RH...) car les entreprises essayent dsesprement de reconstituer leurs marges comptables/financires car la crise de 2008 a fait beaucoup de mal sur la rentabilit des entreprises.


5-) rduction des charges salariales: l'enseignement professionnel sur le long terme a risque de devenir comme dans les pays anglo-saxons c.a.d. que pour avoir une formation en dveloppement web par exemple il faudra payer de sa poche.

Donc moralit faut pas prendre les enfants du bon dieu pour des canards sauvages  ::aie:: 

C'est quoi le hash tag au fait ? On ne mrite pas a ?

----------


## Aiekick

j'ai jamais compris qu'elle tait l'utilit d'une plainte contre X....

----------


## champsy_dev

> j'ai jamais compris qu'elle tait l'utilit d'une plainte contre X....


Tu vas trouver cela cynique mais il existe une caisse qui indemnise les gens qui porte plainte contre X et dont l'affaire n'est pas rsolu au bout d'un certain temps.
Ma concubine s'est fait caillasser dans une navette pour aller  une soire , elle as perdu quelques dents, porter plainte contre X et t indemnis quelques annes plus tard.

J'espre quand mme que ce n'est pas leurs buts (non quand mme)

----------


## hotcryx

> Tu vas trouver cela cynique mais il existe une caisse qui indemnise les gens qui porte plainte contre X et dont l'affaire n'est pas rsolu au bout d'un certain temps.
> Ma concubine s'est fait caillasser dans une navette pour aller  une soire , elle as perdu quelques dents, porter plainte contre X et t indemnis quelques annes plus tard.
> 
> J'espre quand mme que ce n'est pas leurs buts (non quand mme)


warf, il faut les bastonner ces batards et qu'ils ne se relvent pas!!!  ::mouarf:: 
En Belgique, il y a quelques annes,  un gars a frein et embouti ma voiture, dfonc une portire. Il a fait un dli de fuite. Des tmoins ont vu une voiture grise mais sans noter la plaque.
J'ai eu que dalle!

----------


## Cincinnatus

C'est clair, au moins, avant le second tour des lgislatives : macron veut supprimer le droit des salaris.

----------


## ManusDei

Je pense qu'il y a eu tellement de fake news lors de cette campagne qu'en fait ce document n'est crdible et lu que chez les opposants purs et durs du gouvernement, et qu'il n'a pas vraiment d'cho au del de ces cercles militants.

----------


## Patrick PETIT

> Je pense qu'il y a eu tellement de fake news lors de cette campagne qu'en fait ce document n'est crdible et lu que chez les opposants purs et durs du gouvernement, et qu'il n'a pas vraiment d'cho au del de ces cercles militants.


D'aprs les rsultats du 1er tour des lgislatives tu as entirement raison. Aprs t'avoir lu je ne dirai plus jamais : "Comment certains franais peuvent tre aussi con". Je suis peut tre born mais je n'arrive pas  comprendre comment cette nouvelle rforme du code du travail est une volution pour le salari.

Je suis salari d'un entreprise de 200 personnes qui a t revendu 5 fois, depuis 2009,  des groupes multinationales et  chaque fois ils exploitent et ensuite ils revendent (on ne construit plus l'avenir, on n'a plus de visibilit  5 ans aujourd'hui on veut du cash tout de suite) et maintenant c'est le code du travail qui autorise cette exploitation. Ainsi va le monde et le gouvernement veut faire pareil.

----------


## raphchar

Ces documents taient secrets, donc ils considrent que personne n'a  savoir leur contenu. Ils considrent donc que le travail est un secret d'tat. Non mais, en quel circonstance un document de l'tat doit-il tre secret ? Car si les projets de loi doivent tre secrets, la France n'a vraiment plus rien d'une dmocratie. 
Sans parler des mesures de l'tat d'urgences qui vont tre intgres dfinitivement  la loi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense qu'il faut remettre les choses  leurs places.

On a d'abord des pistes, des ides, des projets. a, a n'a pas vocation  tre publique, c'est la base de travail.
Ensuite, il y a une suite de propositions qui seront exposes aux partenaires sociaux ( syndicats patronaux et salaris). L, encore, a n'a pas d'utilit d'tre publique.
Enfin, il y a le projet de loi prsent et dbattu  l'assemble nationale (puis Snat, puis retour AN). C'est ce texte qui est public. 

Donc, je peux comprendre le gouvernement, qui rle parce que son brouillon de travail se retrouve sur la place publique avant mme d'avoir labor un texte prsentable pour les partenaires sociaux. Surtout que l'on sait parfaitement ce qui va se passer dans ce cas. Les mdias vont en publier des morceaux, qui iront dans leur sens politique (aucun mdia n'est neutre), comme personne n'aura le texte complet, et que mme ce texte complet ne veut pas forcment dire grand chose, ben, personne ne pourra rfuter les allgations des mdias.

Tout ce que a peut faire, c'est de la polmique inutile.

----------


## ManusDei

Egalement certains vont pondre des appels rpublicains  la rsistance, expliquer en quoi c'est la fin du monde, que a ne va pas assez loin, trop loin ou que c'est dconnect du monde du travail blablabla... alors que a n'est peut-tre qu'un vieux document de travail qui a bien volu depuis.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Donc, je peux comprendre le gouvernement, qui rle parce que son brouillon de travail se retrouve sur la place publique avant mme d'avoir labor un texte prsentable pour les partenaires sociaux. Surtout que l'on sait parfaitement ce qui va se passer dans ce cas. Les mdias vont en publier des morceaux, qui iront dans leur sens politique (aucun mdia n'est neutre), comme personne n'aura le texte complet, et que mme ce texte complet ne veut pas forcment dire grand chose, ben, personne ne pourra rfuter les allgations des mdias.


Un texte de travail sur la place publique amlior au fil du temps, a a toujours exist et c'est dans la Constitution, a s'appelle un projet de loi et le droit d'amendement parlementaire.

Ah mais j'oubliais, avec les ordonnances, ce droit n'existe plus  ::roll::

----------


## Daranc

> Et donc, le jour o la banque coule tu fais quoi ?
> 
> Les gens qui avait des sous dans cette banque ils deviennent quoi ? J'aime pas spcialement les banques, mais comment tu la vois couler la banque ?


ben tu essaies de garder un stock de mouchoir, il me semble que la derniere petite en date c'est que les banque peuvent te piquer ce qu'il y a sur ton compte pour sauver ses murs, donc au final, la banque sera la derniere  couler
Nouvelle versiuon du capitaine: le premier dans le canot de sauvetage (_ bon d'un autre cot...je me sens assez peu concern...surtout  cause de la limite de 100 000... la vitesse de croissance de mon epargne cumul , je dois avoir quelques 3227 ans de vant moi avant de m'inquit)_

----------


## Grogro

Des enseignements  mditer pour le gouvernement : https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats...ue-2091605.php

----------


## Gunny

> Des enseignements  mditer pour le gouvernement : https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats...ue-2091605.php


Je mettrais une brouette de pouces verts si je pouvais. J'ai toujours trouv la France assez bicphale sur le sujet. D'une part on a une culture "rebelle" et un ddain de l'autorit, hritiers notamment de 1789 et de l'occupation. De l'autre la socit est trs hirarchise et cette hirarchie est vue comme invitable. En gros on n'aime pas son chef mais on voit a ( la fois le fait d'avoir un chef et de ne pas l'aimer) comme normal et ncessaire (et optionnellement on convoite sa place).
a m'attriste beaucoup et je pense que a fait partie des raisons pour lesquelles les entreprises franaises ont globalement du mal  s'en sortir.

----------


## el_slapper

> Des enseignements  mditer pour le gouvernement : https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats...ue-2091605.php


Et notre nouveau directeur France a dcid d'imposer  tous(moiti dveloppeurs, moiti personnels mdicaux) un dress-code extrmement strict, spcialement l ou on ne voit jamais passer un client. Et il ne comprend pas que a provoque une leve de boucliers.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est clair, au moins, avant le second tour des lgislatives : macron veut supprimer le droit des salaris.


Non, c'est bien pire que cela

----------


## Escapetiger

> Et notre nouveau directeur France a dcid d'imposer  tous(moiti dveloppeurs, moiti personnels mdicaux) un dress-code extrmement strict, spcialement l ou on ne voit jamais passer un client. Et il ne comprend pas que a provoque une leve de boucliers.


Du vcu, encore un de plus qui, faute de charisme semble-t-il, a bien lu le ba-ba du management qui consiste  "marquer son territoire" (cote que cote dans son cas). Excellents liens sur les echos, en voici un autre trouv concommitament :

Prise de poste... prise de risque ?

----------


## singman

Il faut qu'on m'explique comment le gouvernement entend relancer l'conomie avec des pistes comme celles voques. Est ce que fragiliser les CDI existant est si obligatoire ?

----------


## Invit

> On peut donc en dduire que tout est vrai. Et purement scandaleux.
> 
> La remise en cause du contrat de travail par une seule des deux parties est en ralit la remise en cause du principe mme de contrat.
> 
> Le barme des prud'hommes permettra des licenciements abusifs et mme pire (vous refusez de faire du pltre et des poses electriques, alors que ce n'est pas votre travail ? Hop licenci ! Le suivant sera pus mallable), avec pour seule consquence de budgeter le montant des prud'hommes qui devrait ne pas tre trop lev.


Avec aussi pour consquence, que si le job est mal fait, forcment, le client va rler, voire montrer les dents...Surtout si un incendie lectrique se produit. L, merci le dbut des emmerdes pour l'entrepreneur.

----------


## Invit

> j'ai jamais compris qu'elle tait l'utilit d'une plainte contre X....


Permet d'entamer une action judiciaire (si la plainte est juge recevable), sans nommer pour autant un coupable, surtout si inconnu. Car si vous nommez un coupable dans votre plainte, mais que vous vous trompez, mme de bonne foi, vous avez droit  une belle plainte pour dnonciation calomnieuse de la part de l'autre partie, et c'est souvent trs douloureux.  ::aie::  Sans oublier que vous perdez de votre crdibilit...

https://www.service-public.fr/partic...osdroits/F1435

_La plainte est l'acte par lequel une personne qui s'estime victime d'une infraction en informe la justice. La plainte peut tre dpose contre une personne identifie ou contre X, si l'identit de l'auteur des faits est inconnue. Le dpt de plainte peut se faire dans un commissariat de police, une brigade de gendarmerie ou directement auprs du procureur._

----------


## Invit

> Je pense qu'il y a eu tellement de fake news lors de cette campagne qu'en fait ce document n'est crdible et lu que chez les opposants purs et durs du gouvernement, et qu'il n'a pas vraiment d'cho au del de ces cercles militants.


Le document n'a pas t dmenti par le gouvernement, et en plus il porte plainte contre X pour vol : il vous faut quoi en plus ?

----------


## Invit

> Ces documents taient secrets, donc ils considrent que personne n'a  savoir leur contenu. Ils considrent donc que le travail est un secret d'tat. Non mais, en quel circonstance un document de l'tat doit-il tre secret ? Car si les projets de loi doivent tre secrets, la France n'a vraiment plus rien d'une dmocratie. 
> Sans parler des mesures de l'tat d'urgences qui vont tre intgres dfinitivement  la loi.


Effectivement ! Mme si tout n'a pas  tre dvoil n'importe comment, le manque de transparence ne laisse rien augurer de bon. Quand on n'a rien  craindre ou  se reprocher, pourquoi ces mthodes clandestines et autoritaires de travail ? La France est en marche, mais vers quoi ?

----------


## Invit

> Je pense qu'il faut remettre les choses  leurs places.
> 
> On a d'abord des pistes, des ides, des projets. a, a n'a pas vocation  tre publique, c'est la base de travail.
> Ensuite, il y a une suite de propositions qui seront exposes aux partenaires sociaux ( syndicats patronaux et salaris). L, encore, a n'a pas d'utilit d'tre publique.
> Enfin, il y a le projet de loi prsent et dbattu  l'assemble nationale (puis Snat, puis retour AN). C'est ce texte qui est public. 
> 
> Donc, je peux comprendre le gouvernement, qui rle parce que son brouillon de travail se retrouve sur la place publique avant mme d'avoir labor un texte prsentable pour les partenaires sociaux. Surtout que l'on sait parfaitement ce qui va se passer dans ce cas. Les mdias vont en publier des morceaux, qui iront dans leur sens politique (aucun mdia n'est neutre), comme personne n'aura le texte complet, et que mme ce texte complet ne veut pas forcment dire grand chose, ben, personne ne pourra rfuter les allgations des mdias.
> 
> Tout ce que a peut faire, c'est de la polmique inutile.


Ce n'est pas tout  fait faux : les ides contenues dans ce document sont au contraire trs rvlatrices de la pense du gouvernement. Mais rien ne devrait filtrer avant les lections lgislatives (enfin, le second tour). J'en profite pour vous dire d'aller voter car labstention est le pire des choix. Macron a gagner sans panache face  un FN minable.
LRM risque de gagner faute de combattants motivs. Ne venez pas pleurnicher plus tard.

----------


## Invit

> Un texte de travail sur la place publique amlior au fil du temps, a a toujours exist et c'est dans la Constitution, a s'appelle un projet de loi et le droit d'amendement parlementaire.
> 
> Ah mais j'oubliais, avec les ordonnances, ce droit n'existe plus


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ordonn..._fran%C3%A7ais

A lire soigneusement...

----------


## Invit

> Il faut qu'on m'explique comment le gouvernement entend relancer l'conomie avec des pistes comme celles voques. Est ce que fragiliser les CDI existant est si obligatoire ?


Ils partent du point de vue qu'il vaut mieux des jobs de pauvres comme en Allemagne ou Espagne et Italie, de temps  autre, que rien.
Ils oublient que l'automatisation massive, la robotisation, le digital vont supprimer massivement des emplois dans tous les secteurs en trs peu de temps.
https://insolentiae.com/une-usine-ch...harles-sannat/


d'o l'ide de revenu universel de Hamon. Lui avait bien compris ce qui nous attend...
Et nous ne parlons pas de l'IA...

----------


## ManusDei

> Le document n'a pas t dmenti par le gouvernement, et en plus il porte plainte contre X pour vol : il vous faut quoi en plus ?


En fait si il a t dmenti. J'ai plus la source sous la main mais il a t indiqu que c'tait un vieux document de campagne qui avait t cart depuis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'o l'ide de revenu universel de Hamon.


Mais arrtez avec a, a ne marchera jamais...
Ce n'est pas ralisable, dj que les RSA ont du mal  tre pay...
Faillite de la France le RSA nest plus pay pour 411.000 citoyens...
L'tat est dj endett  100% du PIB, on va pas en rajouter...

Et en plus l'UE n'accepterait surement pas.
Si la France dit "on va crer une norme dpense de plus pour donner de l'argent  tout le monde", a ne passera pas.
L'UE est plus dans un dlire : Austrit, Austrit, Austrit.

 la limite si on avait une monnaie nationale qu'on contrlerait ce serait jouable. (c'est a le futur  :8-): )
Et ce serait encore mieux si on pouvait crer un systme pour que l'argent du revenu universel soit uniquement utilisable pour l'achat de produit franais.
Comme a a ferait tourner l'conomie franaise.
Si l'argent des franais est utilis pour acheter des merdes chinoises et amricaine a fait chier...

----------


## GPPro

> En fait si il a t dmenti. J'ai plus la source sous la main mais il a t indiqu que c'tait un vieux document de campagne qui avait t cart depuis.


Ils ont dmenti avant de prtendre que c'tait un document de campagne puis de prtendre que finalement c'tait un document de travail pour enfin porter plainte... Si c'tait aussi peu important, que le document tait vraiment obsolte et si a ne les gnait pas aux entournures ils s'y prennent vraiment trs mal pour le montrer...

----------


## GPPro

> Mais arrtez avec a, a ne marchera jamais...
> Ce n'est pas ralisable, dj que les RSA ont du mal  tre pay...
> Faillite de la France le RSA nest plus pay pour 411.000 citoyens...
> L'tat est dj endett  100% du PIB, on va pas en rajouter...
> 
> Et en plus l'UE n'accepterait surement pas.
> Si la France dit "on va crer une norme dpense de plus pour donner de l'argent  tout le monde", a ne passera pas.
> L'UE est plus dans un dlire : Austrit, Austrit, Austrit.
> 
> ...


Osef de l'EU ou je ne sais quel autre bouc missaire (arabe, aliens met le complot qui te fait plaisir lecteur). Le vrai problme du revenu universel c'est que c'est le dernier recours  la mode pour maintenir le modle conomique actuel sous perfusion. Un jour les gens comprendront que plein emploi et maximisation des profits c'est juste impossible... (quoique les esclavagistes rtorqueront que c'est possible  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Marco46

> la limite si on avait une monnaie nationale qu'on contrlerait ce serait jouable. (c'est a le futur )
> Et ce serait encore mieux si on pouvait crer un systme pour que l'argent du revenu universel soit uniquement utilisable pour l'achat de produit franais.
> Comme a a ferait tourner l'conomie franaise.
> Si l'argent des franais est utilis pour acheter des merdes chinoises et amricaine a fait chier...


Et si on commenait par un systme o on met en prison les gens qui organisent la fraude et l'vasion fiscale massive ? A merde c'est des banquiers et le chef c'est un banquier  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Il faut qu'on m'explique comment le gouvernement entend relancer l'conomie avec des pistes comme celles voques. Est ce que fragiliser les CDI existant est si obligatoire ?


Le patronat franais est surprotg par Maman Etat et ne demande qu'une chose : pouvoir foutre gratuitement et massivement  la porte les "seniors" (a.k.a 10 ans d'exprience et plus), pour les remplacer par des dbutants (voir des migrants  qui on proposera des mini-jobs  400 brut par mois ?) plus mallables, dont le salaire  l'embauche sera violemment comprim. Et les mmes viendront pleurer quand le cot du chmage explosera. Ou dlocaliser gratuitement les centres de service en Roumanie ou au Maroc.

Mme consquence que la rforme des retraites du nabot : un million de chmeurs supplmentaires.

----------


## Grogro

> En fait si il a t dmenti. J'ai plus la source sous la main mais il a t indiqu que c'tait un vieux document de campagne qui avait t cart depuis.


Je pense que Bercy et le ministre du travail ont surtout accumul des dizaines de documents de travail ces 10-15 dernires annes, et que le gouvernement a explor de trs nombreuses pistes pour un texte de loi qui ne prendra rellement forme qu'en septembre. Aprs avoir, idalement, construit un vrai projet avec le patronat et les syndicats. S'ils voulaient vraiment passer une merde en force, ils aurait fait comme pour le CNE en 2005. CNE qui a t abrog en moins de 3 ans par la mme majorit sarkozyste. La plupart des contrats avait fini devant les prud'hommes et ce n'est pas un hasard.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le plein emploi ce n'est pas l'objectif des patrons.
Le chmage permet de mettre tout le monde au minimum.
Comme je l'ai dj dis : 
Avec le plein emploi le salari est en mesure de dire  son patron "j'ai une trouv un meilleur poste alors je me casse, merci pour l'opportunit d'avoir pu travailler avec vous".
Avec un taux de chmage lev le salari dit "les conditions de travail sont de pire en pire et je n'ai jamais t augment en 15 ans" et le patron rpond "il y a des dizaines de connards qui veulent prendre ta place, si t'es pas content tu peux toujours devenir chmeur".

Les lois du style regroupement familial on t cr en grande partie pour a.
Les immigrs reprsentaient une masse de main d'oeuvre pas chre, ils ont particip  garder les salaires bas. (ils sont des victimes galement)

Le chmage va continuer d'augmenter massivement.
De plus en plus de gens se retrouveront aux RSA, ils ne consommeront plus (ce qui est cologique).

Notre niveau de vie moyen va chuter.
La classe moyenne disparat et devient plus pauvre.

De toute faon nous sommes tous esclaves de la dette qui est iremboursable.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le patronat franais est surprotg par Maman Etat et ne demande qu'une chose : pouvoir foutre gratuitement et massivement  la porte les "seniors" (a.k.a 10 ans d'exprience et plus), pour les remplacer par des dbutants (voir des migrants  qui on proposera des mini-jobs  400 brut par mois ?) plus mallables, dont le salaire  l'embauche sera violemment comprim. Et les mmes viendront pleurer quand le cot du chmage explosera. Ou dlocaliser gratuitement les centres de service en Roumanie ou au Maroc.
> 
> Mme consquence que la rforme des retraites du nabot : un million de chmeurs supplmentaires.


Mais du coup ils comptent vendre leur produits et services  qui ?  ::D:  Non parce que pour se verser des dividendes, faut faire rentrer de l'argent, pas que viter qu'il ne sorte...

----------


## pierre++

> Le plein emploi ce n'est pas l'objectif des patrons.
> Le chmage permet de mettre tout le monde au minimum.
> Comme je l'ai dj dis : 
> Avec le plein emploi le salari est en mesure de dire  son patron "j'ai une trouv un meilleur poste alors je me casse, merci pour l'opportunit d'avoir pu travailler avec vous".
> Avec un taux de chmage lev le salari dit "les conditions de travail sont de pire en pire et je n'ai jamais t augment en 15 ans" et le patron rpond "il y a des dizaines de connards qui veulent prendre ta place, si t'es pas content tu peux toujours devenir chmeur".
> 
> Les lois du style regroupement familial on t cr en grande partie pour a.
> Les immigrs reprsentaient une masse de main d'oeuvre pas chre, ils ont particip  garder les salaires bas. (ils sont des victimes galement)
> 
> ...


Cette analyse trs logique, simple et qui dcoule du bon sens, n'est malheureusement pas partage par la majorit des franais. 

Est-ce que parce qu'en tant qu'ingnieurs et de plus informaticiens, donc adeptes de la logique (quoique binaire  :;): )  nous avons eu une ducation qui nous a permis d'apprendre  rflchir, alors que la majorit de  la population a t duqu pour ne savoir que rpter et reproduire? 

Je me pose des questions...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Dans le nouveau code du travail, les lancs d'alertes seront galement interdits, surtout dans l'administration.  ::aie::

----------


## raphchar

> Le plein emploi ce n'est pas l'objectif des patrons.
> Le chmage permet de mettre tout le monde au minimum.
> Comme je l'ai dj dis : 
> Avec le plein emploi le salari est en mesure de dire  son patron "j'ai une trouv un meilleur poste alors je me casse, merci pour l'opportunit d'avoir pu travailler avec vous".
> Avec un taux de chmage lev le salari dit "les conditions de travail sont de pire en pire et je n'ai jamais t augment en 15 ans" et le patron rpond "il y a des dizaines de connards qui veulent prendre ta place, si t'es pas content tu peux toujours devenir chmeur".
> 
> Les lois du style regroupement familial on t cr en grande partie pour a.
> Les immigrs reprsentaient une masse de main d'oeuvre pas chre, ils ont particip  garder les salaires bas. (ils sont des victimes galement)
> 
> ...


Dette irremboursable, je ne pense pas. On ne fait juste pas l'effort de trouver le budget. Par exemple, on a tellement dpens pour Hadopi, qui n'a pas servi  grand chose. Bah c'est un dbut. Ne peut-on pas diminuer temporairement le budget de l'arme (celui allou au matriel, pas aux personnel) ? Si l'on demandait aux millionnaires un impt ponctuel pour ponger la dette ? D'ailleurs qu'on m'explique quel travail mrite de devenir millionnaire ? La rponse est aucun.

Et maintenant, soit on accepte que les patrons puissent virer les employs comme bon leur semble, qu'ils les sous-paient, soit on dit non et on protge les travailleurs par des lois. On peut dire non, rien ne nous l'empche. Sinon a voudrait dire que la France est un pays pauvre, mais ce n'est pas le cas.
Maintenant, ce que j'ai compris de ton argumentaire, c'est qu'il est normale d'accepter de virer tout les droits des employs, pour pourquoi au fait ? Pour que les plus riches le deviennent encore plus ? Ah non, parce qu'un argumentaire stupide montre qu'il vaut mieux gagner une misre en se crevant  la tche que rien du tout. Bah non, c'est nul comme raisonnement. Si c'est comme a, il vaut mieux ne pas travailler. Parce qu'on doit travailler pour vivre et non l'inverse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dette irremboursable, je ne pense pas.


Vous avez le droit de penser ce que vous voulez, mais vraisemblablement vous vous trompez ^^
La plupart des pays sont endetts, et pas qu'un peux...

Japon => 235% du PIB
Grce => 182% du PIB
Italie => 133% du PIB
Portugal => 126% du PIB
La dette public des USA est quasiment gale  19 950 000 000 000$.

Ce qui cote chre ce sont les intrts de la dette, si les tats avaient pu s'emprunter  eux mme  taux 0% comme ils le faisaient avant, il n'y aurait pas de dette aujourd'hui.
Aujourd'hui soit on a une croissance nulle, soit nous sommes en dcroissance.
Donc on ne risque pas de rembourser la dette.




> Par exemple, on a tellement dpens pour Hadopi, qui n'a pas servi  grand chose.


Effectivement Hadopi ne sert  rien et cote chre, a personne ne peut le contredire.
Mais la dette franaise c'est 2 170 milliards d'euros.
Donc 10 millions de plus par an, a ne reprsente pas grand chose.

a dpend comment on compte mais les intrts de la dette cote soit 50 milliards soit 315 milliards par an :
 315 milliards deuros : le cot annuel rel de la dette publique en France 




> Ne peut-on pas diminuer temporairement le budget de l'arme (celui allou au matriel, pas aux personnel) ?


Non surtout pas, le budget de l'arme est dj catastrophique.
C'est une dpense importante, on sait jamais des fois qu'on finisse en guerre contre les tats unis un jour.




> Si l'on demandait aux millionnaires un impt ponctuel pour ponger la dette ?


Ahaha  ::ptdr::  lol
Les millionnaires sont du genre  ne pas payer d'impt du tout, pas  en payer plus.




> c'est qu'il est normale d'accepter de virer tout les droits des employs, pour pourquoi au fait ?


Non ce n'est pas normal.

L ya Macron qui arrive et qui va dire "L'UE me conseille de nous serrer la ceinture, donc on va diminuer le chmage, diminuer les retraites, supprimer le CDI, autoris les patrons  virer leurs employs comme ils veulent, etc.".
Ils veulent nous faire croire qu'en faisant des conomies la dette est remboursable, ce qui est totalement faux.
Pour rembourser la dette il faudrait une croissance forte et a on sait qu'on ne peut pas l'avoir.

Macron c'est "travailler plus pour gagner la mme chose".
Macron propose de travailler plus... sans gagner plus

Notre niveau de vie va baisser.
Les conditions de travail galement.
Ce n'est pas un avenir radieux devant nous... (c'est un euphmisme)

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ne peut-on pas diminuer temporairement le budget de l'arme (celui allou au matriel, pas aux personnel) ?


tu est fou ou quoi ?
tu ne regarde jamais la tl ? Notre gouvernement bien aim nous le dit chaque jour: "la menace terroriste n'a jamais t aussi grande". Il faut doubler les budgets de l'arme et rester dans l'tat d'urgence.

Les discours du gouvernement ressemble de plus en plus aux discours de la radio dans far cry 4  ::aie::

----------


## Daranc

> Des enseignements  mditer pour le gouvernement : https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats...ue-2091605.php


ah bien si le sens de l'honneur ( j'entends le respect des lois, des gens, de sa fonction) est ce qui bloque la comptitivit franaise, une bonne chose de la part de nos politique, ils font ce qu'ils peuvent pour se surpasser dans le dmontage de ces valeurs: la prvarication tant pass de crime ( _pas dlit_)  une sorte d'art de vivre . les dput qui s'auto-amnistie, une cantine  l'assemble peu chre (et assez loin de la mal bouffe) des reprsentant europen qui pointent prsent avant de se tirer en vacances. eh ne parlons pas du train de vie royal de nos prsident (d'ailleurs royal c'est peu tre modeste allez disons imprial)

----------


## raphchar

> tu est fou ou quoi ?
> tu ne regarde jamais la tl ? Notre gouvernement bien aim nous le dit chaque jour: "la menace terroriste n'a jamais t aussi grande". Il faut doubler les budgets de l'arme et rester dans l'tat d'urgence.
> 
> Les discours du gouvernement ressemble de plus en plus aux discours de la radio dans far cry 4


Non, je ne regarde pas la tl.
Mais quand bien mme, dans la suite logique de l'tat d'urgence permanent les perquisitions n'auraient plus besoin d'autorisation, je ne vois pas en quoi on a besoin de doubler le budget arm. Et soyons fou, mme si le gouvernement donne les pleins pouvoir  l'arme pour combattre le terrorisme euh qu'est-ce que je raconte moi ? La dmocratie est trop chre aux yeux de notre prsident pour cela Ah mais on me murmure que a n'a rien d'antidmocratique.

----------


## survivals

> Effectivement Hadopi ne sert  rien et cote chre, a personne ne peut le contredire.
> Mais la dette franaise c'est 2 170 milliards d'euros.
> Donc 10 millions de plus par an, a ne reprsente pas grand chose.


Euuh sauf que l'on s'est fait enfler, parce que de ce que j'ai constat, ils ont juste pos des Trackers torrent et attendu que des personnes s'y connectent, prise de l'ip et demande au FAI la correspondance.

Vous pouvez me rappeler le montant du Hadopi 1 qu'on sache combien le copain a touch :/

----------


## Daranc

> Euuh sauf que l'on s'est fait enfler, parce que de ce que j'ai constat, ils ont juste pos des Trackers torrent et attendu que des personnes s'y connectent, prise de l'ip et demande au FAI la correspondance.
> 
> Vous pouvez me rappeler le montant du Hadopi 1 qu'on sache combien le copain a touch :/


bon sang un peu de dcence (quoi merde!) 
taper dans les fonds publics c'est dcent!  ::mrgreen:: 
en parler ce n'est plus de lindcence, c'est de la vulgarit ::aie::

----------


## sneb5757

> Mais arrtez avec a, a ne marchera jamais...
> Ce n'est pas ralisable, dj que les RSA ont du mal  tre pay...
> Faillite de la France le RSA nest plus pay pour 411.000 citoyens...
> L'tat est dj endett  100% du PIB, on va pas en rajouter...
> 
> Et en plus l'UE n'accepterait surement pas.
> Si la France dit "on va crer une norme dpense de plus pour donner de l'argent  tout le monde", a ne passera pas.
> L'UE est plus dans un dlire : Austrit, Austrit, Austrit.
> 
> ...



Ah donc j'aurai pas le droit d'acheter du matos informatique avec le revenu universel ? Ridicule ...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Ah donc j'aurai pas le droit d'acheter du matos informatique avec le revenu universel ? Ridicule ...


A une poque Bull et Thomson fabriquait des ordinateurs, des imprimantes... C'tais la belle poque ou l'on concurencais IBM, ou le TGV tait le meilleur train au monde, ou l'on avait de l'ambition et avons cre le minitel pour concurrencer Internet...

A l'poque on avait la gnac et la rage de vaincre, aujourd'hui on lche le cue des Riquains, on fait le beau devant Merkel et on fait dans nos frocs devant poutine et les chinois.
Avec de la volont on peut parfaitement se pass de toutes ce petits monde ert de toute ces entreprises trangre (Gogole, MS, Apple...) qui ne paye meme pas d'impots. On peut parfaitement vivre avec une debian 9 sur des ordianteurs/smartphone Archos avec des services web comme Framasoft, Daylimotion, Viadeo ou Leboncoin.

Toute est une question de volont et aujourd'hui avec l'ia et la robotisation on peut pas dire qu'un robot en chine cote moins cher qu'un robot en France.

C'est dbile ce que je dis ? regarder ce qu'il font en chine et aux tat unis ils utilisent leurs propre solutions ! en chine y'a alibaba aux state y'a Amazon, google search vs Baidu, Fessedebouk vs Weibo...

Pourquoi l'union europenne ne fait pas de protectionnisme ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah donc j'aurai pas le droit d'acheter du matos informatique avec le revenu universel ?


Faudra utiliser une autre source de revenu.
Parce que si l'ensemble du revenu universel est utilis pour acheter des trucs fabriqu en Chine, a n'aide pas l'conomie Franaise...
Alors que si on achte franais, on crer des emplois en France.

Enfin de toute faon mon ide ne sera envisage.
Le protectionnisme est interdit dans l'UE.

Par contre il y aura peut tre un revenu universel un jour.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Mais du coup ils comptent vendre leur produits et services  qui ?  Non parce que pour se verser des dividendes, faut faire rentrer de l'argent, pas que viter qu'il ne sorte...


La plupart des grands patrons (ceux qui parlent  l'oreille des... dirigeants du pays) dirigent des groupes dont l'essentiel des activits et surtout des bnfices se font  l'tranger. Ils n'ont rien  faire des ventes en France. Par contre, baisser les cots, a leur parle.

----------


## Zirak

> Faudra utiliser une autre source de revenu.
> Parce que si l'ensemble du revenu universel est utilis pour acheter des trucs fabriqu en Chine, a n'aide pas l'conomie Franaise...
> Alors que si on achte franais, on crer des emplois en France.


Car quand tu achte du matos informatique, tu l'achte directement en Chine toi ? 

Nan, moi j'achte a (ou les pices dtaches)  des revendeurs franais (en magasin ou en ligne), donc oui a retourne bien dans l'conomie franaise. Aprs que ces revendeurs achtent le matos en Chine, bah, ils font avec les fournisseurs qu'ils ont hein.

Si tu veux obliger  consommer exclusivement franais, il faudrait dj qu'on produise de tout en France, ce qui est trs loin d'tre le cas.


Sinon, tu voudrais que la totalit du revenu universel ne servent qu' acheter du 100% franais, alors ok, pourquoi pas, mais pourquoi se limiter au revenu universel ? Si tu veux booster l'conomie franaise, pourquoi ne pas obliger les gens  n'acheter que du franais pour tout, peu importe d'o viennent leurs revenus ? C'est quoi cette discrimination encore ? Donc ceux qui ne gagnent pas des masses, seraient obligs de consommer franais, alors que les gens dj plus que bien financirement, qui n'ont peut-tre mme pas besoin du revenu universel, seraient libre d'aller claquer leur fric en Chine,  Duba ou je ne sais o ? Encore une bonne ide en effet...


Et proposer ce genre de chose c'est bien, mais actuellement consommes-tu dj du 100% franais avant d'exiger cela des autres ? J'en doute trs fortement...

----------


## Ryu2000

> pourquoi se limiter au revenu universel ?


Mais parce que c'est l'tat qui le donnerait automatiquement  tout les franais, sans condition.
Si on s'en sert pour importer des choses, a a beaucoup moins d'impact positif sur l'conomie que si on achte du fabriqu en France.
Si l'tat donne de l'argent et que l'ensemble de l'argent part directement  l'tranger, c'est un peu dommage...

Bon de toutes faon a ne sert  rien de parler de a, puisque qu'il n'y a pas de projet de revenu universel.
Et de toute faon il n'y aura jamais de systme qui permettrait de favoriser l'achat de produit franais.

----------


## Daranc

> Mais parce que c'est l'tat qui le donnerait automatiquement  tout les franais, sans condition.


Houl c'est frais comme du Vichy a (pas les pastilles le gouvernement de...) il faudra justifi de combien de gnration _made in france_ pour bnficier du titre de franais? 
aprs si in parle d'universel a s'oppose un poil  catgoriel non? 
la loi travail  propos ? c'est bien le sujet de ce fil, il apparait qu'elle est plus le lubrifiant pour faire passer la mondialisation. opn se retrouve dans une situation qui ressemble de plus en plus  celle de 88 (1788 attention  ::aie:: ) la noblesse se comportant juste comme la bourgeoisie (Bourgeoisie = classe dtenant les moyens de production)  actuelle ._le problme tant qu'avec les mots leur significations changent avec l'poque_

----------


## el_slapper

> Houl c'est frais comme du Vichy a (pas les pastilles le gouvernement de...) il faudra justifi de combien de gnration _made in france_ pour bnficier du titre de franais? 
> aprs si in parle d'universel a s'oppose un poil  catgoriel non? 
> la loi travail  propos ? c'est bien le sujet de ce fil, il apparait qu'elle est plus le lubrifiant pour faire passer la mondialisation. opn se retrouve dans une situation qui ressemble de plus en plus  celle de 88 (1788 attention ) la noblesse se comportant juste comme la bourgeoisie (Bourgeoisie = classe dtenant les moyens de production)  actuelle ._le problme tant qu'avec les mots leur significations changent avec l'poque_


La diffrence majeure, c'est que la noblesse de l'poque n'avait pas des masses de comptences. La bourgeoisie moderne qui dtient le pouvoir dtient aussi toutes les comptences clefs pour faire tourner le pays, et dispose donc d'une situation bien plus difficille  dloger. Il n'y a qu' voir des soutiens de Macron : ce sont des gens qui ont acquis des comptences fortes, et qui les utilisent de manire efficace. Ils ne se contentent pas de rseauter, d'opprimer, et de confisquer.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La plupart des grands patrons (ceux qui parlent  l'oreille des... dirigeants du pays) dirigent des groupes dont l'essentiel des activits et surtout des bnfices se font  l'tranger. Ils n'ont rien  faire des ventes en France. Par contre, baisser les cots, a leur parle.


Pour le coup ma rflexion peut s'appliquer  tous les pays occidentaux, l o ils font l'essentiel de leurs bnfices. Et la France n'est PAS un march mineur, vu le pouvoir d'achat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faudra justifi de combien de gnration _made in france_ pour bnficier du titre de franais?


En France a ne fonctionne pas comme a (c'est pas l'Algrie ici ^^), il est *relativement* trs facile de devenir franais.
tre franais c'est avoir la carte d'identit franaise et c'est clairement pas la plus dur  avoir...




> la noblesse se comportant juste comme la bourgeoisie


Vers la fin la noblesse est partie n'importe comment, ils sont devenus aussi pourri que les bourgeois.

Mais il existait une noblesse d'pe, ils taient un peu militaire les gars.
De plus ils s'occupaient du peuple et aimaient leur pays.

Alors que les bourgeois en on rien  foutre, ils ne croient qu'en l'argent.
Ils ne sont pas attach ni  la nation, ni au peuple, ni au catholicisme, ils veulent juste s'enrichir.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> En France a ne fonctionne pas comme a (c'est pas l'Algrie ici ^^), il est *relativement* trs facile de devenir franais.
> tre franais c'est avoir la carte d'identit franaise et c'est clairement pas la plus dur  avoir...


Mouais. Certains politiques ne savent pas trop ce qu'est tre franais. Ceux-l doivent carrment crer un ministre pour dfinir l'identit nationale (exactement : Ministre de l'Immigration, de l'Intgration, de l'Identit nationale et du Dveloppement solidaire).

----------


## Invit

Il serait assez injuste de restreindre le revenu universel aux Franais exclusivement de toute manire. Ou alors, il faudrait remettre en question l'quit des impts pays par les Franais vs ceux pays par les titulaires de la carte de sjour.

EDIT: Apparemment, Hamon l'a prcis : https://www.valeursactuelles.com/pol...ur-hamon-79386

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ceux-l doivent carrment crer un ministre pour dfinir l'identit nationale


Ah ouais effectivement Sarkozy a fait a :
Ministre de l'Immigration, de l'Intgration, de l'Identit nationale et du Dveloppement solidaire

Je ne sais pas comment vous avez dvi sur ce sujet, moi j'ai juste rappel le projet d'Hamon de revenu universel pour tout les franais.
Plan qui reviendra peut tre dans le futur.

En France une partie de l'immigration est mal gre, rien n'est fait pour les intgrer et leur faire aimer la France.
Certains sont stock dans des banlieues sans rien  faire et sans espoir de voir les choses s'amliorer.
Pour eux a doit tre pourri d'tre en France.
Du coup ils ne doivent pas tre super fire d'tre franais.

----------


## TallyHo

> Certains politiques ne savent pas trop ce qu'est tre franais.


Et toi, tu le sais ? Personnellement, je ne suis pas foutu de le dfinir prcisemment...

Il faut dj savoir  quel niveau on se situe pour rpondre  cette question :

- Administratif ? Comme le dit Ryu, il suffit d'avoir la CI.
- Culturel ? Tu peux liminer la moiti de la population vu qu'on est dans une socit multiculturelle.
- Origine ethnique ? Mme rflexion qu'au-dessus.
- Qui participe  la socit en travaillant, en payant ses impts, etc... ? Dans ce cas, les trangers sur notre sol depuis un moment et qui vivent " la franaise" devraient pouvoir se revendiquer franais sans autre forme de procdure.
- Etc...

C'est une question plus complexe qu'il n'y parait car a touche l'identit mme de la personne, le premier niveau des "croyances" et donc le plus difficile  dfinir et/ou conformer.

----------


## ManusDei

> En France a ne fonctionne pas comme a (c'est pas l'Algrie ici ^^), il est *relativement* trs facile de devenir franais.
> tre franais c'est avoir la carte d'identit franaise et c'est clairement pas la plus dur  avoir...


Grave, faut juste prvoir plusieurs annes de paperasse et de renvois  diffrents guichets, des rendez-vous en prfecture qui se soldent par une prise de nouveau rendez-vous "Mais monsieur, il me faut le formulaire 33, je vois bien qu'il n'est pas sur la liste des papiers demands que vous avez, mais moi j'en ai besoin, reprennez rendez-vous pour dans 3 mois et assurez-vous d'avoir tous les papiers" (et oui, cet exemple est rel, au nom du formulaire prs).

----------


## Zirak

> Il serait assez injuste de restreindre le revenu universel aux Franais exclusivement de toute manire. Ou alors, il faudrait remettre en question l'quit des impts pays par les Franais vs ceux pays par les titulaires de la carte de sjour.
> 
> EDIT: Apparemment, Hamon l'a prcis : https://www.valeursactuelles.com/pol...ur-hamon-79386



Non mais c'est ryu qui est parti sur le fait de ne le donner qu'aux franais, ceux qui dfendent ce genre d'initiative ont toujours (enfin pour toutes les versions que j'ai lu, que cela soit sur le salaire de base ou le revenu universel) dit comme Hamon (qui au final, n'a fait que reprendre ces propositions, il n'a rien invent).


@ryu : avec ton "c'est pas compliquer d'avoir la nationalit franaise", tu as dj un peu t te renseigner sur les conditions d'obtentions ?   

C'est pas comme quand toi tu vas refaire ta carte, et qu'il te suffit d'avoir une photo d'identit, et 1 ou 2 papiers pour prouver o tu habite hein.

Y'a quelques conditions spcifique qui peuvent varier d'une personne  l'autre, mais il faut habiter en France depuis un certains temps (5 ans je crois), travailler, payer des impts, passer un espce de diplme qui prouve que tu parles correctement le franais (ou justifier d'au moins 2 annes ou 5 je ne sais plus d'tude dans une cole), + encore d'autres trucs.

Et a c'est ce qu'il faut "pour faire la demande", t'es mme pas sr d'obtenir la nationalit  la fin. 

Donc dj puisqu'il faut travailler et payer des impts, a veut dire que ce sont dj des gens en situation rgulire, avec un titre de sjour valide, et qui vivent dj comme toi et moi. 

C'est pas le 1er migrant venu qui passe la frontire qui peut obtenir la nationalit franaise en 3 mois quoi...


Edit: ah bah Manusdei m'a pris de court.

----------


## TallyHo

Il y a beaucoup plus simple et je le dis sans sous-entendu malsain, raciste ou autre : tu te maries avec un(e) franais(e), le mariage blanc comme on dit. Ou tu fais un gosse sur le territoire. Ou les deux. J'ai dj eu une proposition de ce style en allant dans un pays tranger pour le boulot.

----------


## Invit

> Il y a beaucoup plus simple et je le dis sans sous-entendu malsain, raciste ou autre : tu te maries avec un(e) franais(e), le mariage blanc comme on dit. Ou tu fais un gosse sur le territoire. Ou les deux. J'ai dj eu une proposition de ce style en allant dans un pays tranger pour le boulot.


a ne facilite pas les dmarches d'obtention de la nationalit,  ma connaissance.

----------


## Zirak

Euh, si tu fais des enfants sur le territoire, a donne la nationalit aux enfants peut-tre, mais aux parents ? J'en doute fort ou je veux bien une source.

Aprs pour la mariage blanc, c'est tellement vieux et connu comme truc, que les contrles doivent tre tre rguliers je pense.

D'ailleurs, mme pas sr que cela fonctionne encore :




> Le mariage avec un Franais n'a pas d'effet automatique sur la nationalit. L'acquisition de la nationalit franaise se fait selon la procdure de la dclaration si un certain nombre de conditions sont runies (dure du mariage, communaut de vie, assimilation...).


du coup pour le fait de faire des enfants :




> Si vous tes un tranger *de plus de 65 ans*, ascendant direct de Franais et *que vous vivez en France depuis au moins 25 ans*, vous pouvez faire une dclaration de nationalit franaise.


Et mme pour les enfants, ce n'est pas automatique ds la naissance, il faut qu'ils aient un certain ge, vcu X annes en France, (et accessoirement, il faut qu'ils soient d'accord  ::aie:: )


Pour info :

https://www.service-public.fr/partic...vosdroits/N111

----------


## TallyHo

> Euh, si tu fais des enfants sur le territoire, a donne la nationalit aux enfants peut-tre, mais aux parents ?


Non mais a facilite ton sjour parce que a t'ouvre droit  des aides, au logement autres que les piaules de clandestins,  une certaine protection contre l'expulsion, etc... Donc a "facilite" indirectement ton intgration, ce qui peut te permettre de demander la nationalit plus tard.




> Aprs pour la mariage blanc, c'est tellement vieux et connu comme truc, que les contrles doivent tre tre rguliers je pense.


Pas tant que a  mon avis. Dans ma rgion, il y a un foyer de jeunes femmes trangres et pas toutes en situation rgulire qui n'attendent que a de choper un mari. Tu as mme des bonhommes qui ne veulent pas se faire chier  draguer et qui vont l-bas pour trouver une femme. Et je te promets que je n'exagre pas en disant a,  la limite de se demander si les ducateurs ne sont pas corrompus de ne rien dire  voir ce dfil de mecs... Il faut le voir pour comprendre.




> Et mme pour les enfants, ce n'est pas automatique ds la naissance, il faut qu'ils aient un certain ge, vcu X annes en France, (et accessoirement, il faut qu'ils soient d'accord )


Ils l'ont  18 ans de toute faon, non ?

Je pense que c'est un sujet encore trs tabou au contraire. En plus, nous sommes de plus en plus dans une socit d'indignation donc on ne peut plus discuter de rien. Par exemple, tu voudrais dnoncer le foyer dont je te parlais, tu aurais aussitt une ribambelle d'associations sur le dos, les lus le savent bien. Et accessoirement, a joue aussi en leur faveur mais je ne dvelopperais pas car on entre en zone incorrecte. Donc personne en parle au final...

----------


## Invit

> Non mais a facilite ton sjour parce que a t'ouvre droit  des aides, au logement autres que les piaules de clandestins,  une certaine protection contre l'expulsion, etc... Donc a "facilite" indirectement ton intgration, ce qui peut te permettre de demander la nationalit plus tard.


On est d'accord que a facilite l'obtention de la carte de sjour. Et une fois que tu as une carte de sjour, tu as les droits et les devoirs d'un rsident franais (mis  part le droit de vote). Je ne vois pas de raison d'imposer l'obtention de la nationalit pour bnficier des mmes prestations que les autres.

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu parles d'imposer la nationalit... Je dis simplement que l'enfant franais peut "faciliter" l'intgration de ses parents trangers. Autrement dit, je pense qu'un tranger avec un enfant franais a plus de chance d'avoir la nationalit (si il la demande) compar  un clandestin clibataire.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu parles d'imposer la nationalit... Je dis simplement que l'enfant franais peut "faciliter" l'intgration de ses parents trangers. Autrement dit, je pense qu'un tranger avec un enfant franais a plus de chance d'avoir la nationalit (si il la demande) compar  un clandestin clibataire.


Oui, oui, je rebondissais juste sur l'ide d'accorder des prestations aux Franais seulement dont on parlait plus haut. Je faisais rfrence au fait que la demande de nationalit soit parfois (de manire gnrale, pas toi) vue comme une condition sine qua non  l'intgration et  l'ouverture de droits.

----------


## Zirak

> Autrement dit, je pense qu'un tranger avec un enfant franais a plus de chance d'avoir la nationalit (si il la demande) compar  un clandestin clibataire.


Pour l'tranger qui a un enfant franais, je l'ai mis plus haut, il faut qu'il ait plus de 65 ans, et qu'il habite en France depuis au moins 25 ans, donc par exemple, le migrant de 30 balai qui dbarque et qui fait un mme en France, il peut se brosser pendant minimum 35 ans pour avoir la nationalit, je ne sais pas si on peut parler de si grande amlioration des chances que a.

Aprs c'est normal qu'il ait plus de chance qu'un clandestin clibataire, celui n'ayant pas droit  la nationalit franaise de toutes faons, puisqu'il faut un titre de sjour valide, travailler, payer des impts, parler parfaitement franais etc etc. Le mec qui est sans papier, qui se pointe  la prfecture, et qui cause pas un mot de franais, il a plus de chance d'tre expuls que d'obtenir la nationalit. ^^

Les clandestins,  mon avis, il ne passe pas par le circuit "normal", ils doivent passer par des assos, qui les aides et font les dmarches pour eux, ou autres, puisqu'ils ne remplissent dj pas les "conditions de base" si je puis dire, c'est donc forcment plus compliqu.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je faisais rfrence au fait que la demande de nationalit soit parfois (de manire gnrale, pas toi) vue comme une condition sine qua non  l'intgration et  l'ouverture de droits.


Okkk, je n'avais pas fait le lien avec ton message sur ce sujet. On est bien d'accord, les droits ne sont pas lis au fait d'tre franais ou pas. Si tu as particip  la communaut, c'est normal d'en avoir aussi les droits, ce n'est pas  sens unique.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Rforme du code du travail : le gouvernement veut lgifrer par ordonnances pour aller plus vite, * 
*quelles consquences pour l'emploi IT ? * 

Le projet de loi permettant de rformer par ordonnances le code du travail, promesse phare dEmmanuel Macron, a t prsent ce mercredi 28 juin en conseil des ministres. La ministre du Travail, Muriel Pnicaud, a prsent ensuite le texte au cours dune confrence de presse. Lobjectif principal annonc de cette rforme est daccorder plus de flexibilit aux entreprises.

Pour rappel, le Gouvernement peut demander au Parlement lautorisation de prendre lui-mme des mesures relevant normalement du domaine de la loi afin de mettre en uvre son programme (art. 38 de la Constitution). Lautorisation lui est donne par le vote dune loi dhabilitation. Ces actes sont appels des ordonnances. 

Pour utiliser cette mthode par ordonnances, il y a six tapes :
le Parlement habilite par une loi le gouvernement  prendre une ordonnance ;les ordonnances sont ensuite prises en Conseil des ministres ;elles sont signes par le prsident de la Rpublique ;les mesures sont promulgues et entrent en vigueur immdiatement ;le Gouvernement prsente un projet de loi de ratification de l'ordonnance au Parlement ;ensuite, si le Parlement vote le texte, ce dernier a alors force de loi. S'il le rejette, les ordonnances sont infrieures  une loi, mais conservent une valeur rglementaire.
Invite de RTL mercredi matin, Mme Pnicaud a notamment dfendu la volont du gouvernement de lgifrer par ordonnances pour aller plus vite.  Je pense quil y a eu un clair signal de demande de changement de la part des Franais. Donc si on met un an  rformer ils vont dire mais quest-ce quils font ? , a-t-elle lanc. Mais on a pris une mthode qui permet dassurer la dmocratie sociale et politique. Ce nest pas un chque en blanc, cest une loi. On a choisi une concertation approfondie thme par thme avec les partenaires sociaux. 

Concernant les pistes de rformes contenues dans le projet, elle a rappel que  Ce ne sont pas des dcisions, cest ce que nous retenons  ce stade. Cela sera ensuite soumis au dbat parlementaire et  la concertation [obligatoire] des partenaires sociaux.   Le projet de loi comporte un champ des possibles , a not pour sa part Vronique Descacq, secrtaire gnrale adjointe de la CFDT. Pourtant, certains points inquitent dj les syndicats.

Par exemple, sur la porte de laccord de lentreprise, le texte indique que  Lordonnance prvue  larticle 1 aura pour objet de reconnatre et attribuer une place centrale  la ngociation collective dentreprise.  Lobjectif, explique la ministre, est de permettre de renforcer la porte de laccord collectif. Les conditions de licenciements pour les salaris qui refusent une modification de leur contrat de travail pourraient donc tre modifies.

Par exemple, depuis la loi El-Khomri, lorsquun accord dentreprise prvoit une diminution du salaire ou une augmentation du temps de travail, lemployeur doit proposer au salari de modifier son contrat. En cas de refus, il peut engager une procdure de licenciement, et doit lui verser des indemnits correspondantes. Fabrice Ange, membre du bureau confdral de la CGT, craint que la nouvelle rforme  conduise  une diminution des sommes verses au salari  en cas de licenciement.

Source : vie-publique, Le Monde




> *Mise  jour du 03/08/2017 : Le Parlement donne son accord dfinitif  la rforme du code du travail par ordonnances*
> 
> Les snateurs ont adopt par 225 voix pour et 109 contre le projet de loi autorisant le gouvernement  lgifrer par ordonnances pour rformer le code du travail.
> 
> Le projet de loi, qui vise   donner plus de libert et plus de protection  aux entreprises et aux salaris, selon le gouvernement, donne le cadre des futures ordonnances sur lesquelles les arbitrages de lexcutif seront prsents aux organisations syndicales et patronales  la fin du mois daot.
> 
> Le Parlement sera de nouveau appel  se prononcer sur ces ordonnances au moment de leur ratification.  Nous serons particulirement attentifs aux textes qui nous seront soumis dans quelques mois , ont dj prvenu plusieurs snateurs.
> 
> Alors que certains membres de lopposition ont dnonc un dbat  escamot  par la mthode des ordonnances, les dputs LRM ont mis en avant, dans un communiqu, les  trente heures de dbat dans chacune des deux chambres , dplorant une  opposition rduite  lextrme gauche () et souvent caricaturale. 
> ...


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles sont vos attentes et vos craintes ?
 ::fleche::  Quelles consquences bonnes ou mauvaises  attendre pour l'emploi IT ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Que le patrimoine des 500 premires fortunes franaises a t multipli par 7 en 20 ans, que le chmage augmente et que la fraude fiscale est norme... A priori, la thorie du ruissellement s'est fait la malle...

A part a, c'est de la faute des sans-dent qui veulent garder leurs acquis (o va t'on ?). Il faut aller trs trs trs vite avec les ordonnances pour les mettre au pas, pour rformer le code du travail, inverser la hirarchies des normes, que chacun soit l'entrepreneur de soi-mme (non je n'ai pas dit ubrisation !) et faciliter encore plus la circulation des capitaux.

Votre sacrifice ne sera pas vain... Explosons le record : patrimoine multipli par 10 en 5 ans ! Chiche ?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Et toi, tu le sais ? Personnellement, je ne suis pas foutu de le dfinir prcisemment...
> [...]
> C'est une question plus complexe qu'il n'y parait car a touche l'identit mme de la personne, le premier niveau des "croyances" et donc le plus difficile  dfinir et/ou conformer.


La loi est cense dfinir la *nationalit* franaise. Ceux que j'voque ont dit vouloir dfinir *l'identit* franaise. or, pour citer Fernand Braudel trs brivement, elle est multiple. 

cf http://www.lemonde.fr/societe/articl...3988_3224.html
https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/19...FLORENNE/39274

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


En un mot : le directeur de cabinet de Mme Pnicaud tait DG adjoint du MEDEF en charge des ngociations sociales. 
Et c'est lui qui reoit les syndicats. Qui se pose encore des questions sur l'orientation de cette lgislation ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Euh, si tu fais des enfants sur le territoire, a donne la nationalit aux enfants peut-tre, mais aux parents ? J'en doute fort ou je veux bien une source.


Ca donne la nationalit aux enfants, mais les parents doivent toujours aller chercher leur permis de sjour tous les ans (ou moins selon les pays).
Et en France la doctrine est qu'on expulse enfants franais et parents trangers si les parents ont un problme de papiers.




> Et mme pour les enfants, ce n'est pas automatique ds la naissance, il faut qu'ils aient un certain ge, vcu X annes en France, (et accessoirement, il faut qu'ils soient d'accord )


C'est plus compliqu, si ils naissent en France ils sont considrs franais jusqu' leur majorit, c'est  la majorit qu'ils peuvent ventuellement perdre la nationalit franaise pour la nationalit des parents. Et a c'est si ils vivent en France, je ne sais pas ce que a donne si ils naissent en France et grandissent  l'tranger.

PS : a fait partie des choses  discuter suite au Brexit, en plus des passeports pour animaux  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Ca donne la nationalit aux enfants, mais les parents doivent toujours aller chercher leur permis de sjour tous les ans (ou moins selon les pays).
> Et en France la doctrine est qu'on expulse enfants franais et parents trangers si les parents ont un problme de papiers.
> 
> 
> C'est plus compliqu, si ils naissent en France ils sont considrs franais jusqu' leur majorit, c'est  la majorit qu'ils peuvent ventuellement perdre la nationalit franaise pour la nationalit des parents. Et a c'est si ils vivent en France, je ne sais pas ce que a donne si ils naissent en France et grandissent  l'tranger.
> 
> PS : a fait partie des choses  discuter suite au Brexit, en plus des passeports pour animaux


Non et non  :;): , cf le lien que j'ai mis plus haut, je le remet sur la page spcifique des enfants n en France de parents trangers :

https://www.service-public.fr/partic...vosdroits/F295




> Un enfant n en France de parents trangers *peut acqurir la nationalit franaise. Selon son ge, les conditions  remplir et les dmarches  accomplir sont diffrentes.*


Moi de ce qui est crit, de base, il a la nationalit de ses parents, et il peut demander la nationalit franaise en faisant certaines dmarches.

Il faut qu'il atteigne ses 18 ans, qu'il rside en France, et qu'il y ait rsid au moins 5 ans (en continue ou non) depuis ses 11 ans, pour avoir automatiquement la nationalit franaise et pouvoir faire les dmarches pour obtenir un certificat prouvant qu'il a bien reu la nationalit franaise.

----------


## steflinux

@nefelpitto :


> J'ai 36 ans et je n'ai jamais connu la France en situation de plein emploi, il est vraiment temps d'essayer autre chose.


La plupart des pays d'Europe de l'Est sont soumis depuis deux dcennies  toutes ces lois voulues par la finance,
et cela ne marche pas plus : des taux de chmage de 8  15%, en gnral et au minimum, auquel s'ajoute une migration massive.
Et la prdation massive des oligarques possdants. Bref, c'est pire. Alors pourquoi vouloir cela en France ?

L'Allemagne cite  l'envi faon lavage de cerveau marche bien, car elle bnficie de l'euro (si elle avait le mark comme devise,
il serait rvalu fortement  la hausse). Rien  voir avoir avec une quelconque baguette magique du capitalisme.
Une belle mystification, en somme.

Peut-tre faut-il rappeler que dans les conglomrats en Core du Sud (Samsung, LG, ...) l'emploi est  vie ?
Certes, ces groupes s'appuient aussi sur de la sous-traitance traite comme en France, mais...
Ironiquement, c'est ce qui marchait trs bien en France entre 1970 et l'an 2000, avant que la droite ne vienne tout casser.

Concrtement, je suis pour le contraire de la loi Macron : emploi ou revenu garanti  vie dans l'ingnierie.
Ce serait tout de mme un minimum de respect vu les efforts consentis.

----------


## RedGuff

Cette rforme apportera beaucoup de chmages, sous plusieurs formes.

----------


## ManusDei

> Non et non , cf le lien que j'ai mis plus haut, je le remet sur la page spcifique des enfants n en France de parents trangers :


Pardon, a fait partie des trucs qu'ils ont chang ces dernires annes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et en France la doctrine est qu'on expulse enfants franais et parents trangers si les parents ont un problme de papiers.


Cette affirmation m'a tonn alors j'ai cherch 2 mns et je suis tomb l-dessus :




> L'Union interdit l'expulsion du parent tranger d'un enfant franais
> 
> https://blogs.mediapart.fr/poj/blog/...nfant-francais


Tu en penses quoi ?




> Il faut qu'il atteigne ses 18 ans, qu'il rside en France, et qu'il y ait rsid au moins 5 ans (en continue ou non) depuis ses 11 ans, pour avoir automatiquement la nationalit franaise et pouvoir faire les dmarches pour obtenir un certificat prouvant qu'il a bien reu la nationalit franaise.


En gnral, ils sont dans ce cas  mon avis. Les parents sont installs ici, les enfants naissent ici, ils vont  l'cole ici, etc... Bref ils s'intgrent.

----------


## Invit

> Tu en penses quoi ?


Dans la pratique, j'ai beaucoup entendu parler de parents d'enfants franais  qui la prfecture a refus la carte de sjour. Il y a eu un cas rcemment dans la classe de ma fille. Au final, a s'est arrang. Je ne me suis pas tenue au fait des dtails, mais une association lui a donn un coup de main pour dposer le recours, fournir les preuves, etc. Je me souviens aussi que ma mre, qui renouvelle sa carte de sjour depuis 40 ans, a eu un mal fou  la renouveler en 2010 (avec 3 enfants franais dont deux mineurs) parce qu'ils demandaient de nouveaux papiers qu'elle ne pouvait pas obtenir. Au final, a s'est bien goupill aussi. Ma conclusion base sur mes expriences est donc que : c'est peut-tre illgal, mais ils n'hsitent pas  expulser ceux qui ne parviennent pas  se dfendre.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu en penses quoi ?


Comme le dit ConanLord, la loi s'applique uniquement si tu as les moyens de te dfendre.
Les discours sur l'impunit de la police viennent en partie de l, tu peux regarder les lois et les rgles qui entourent le contrle d'identit si tu veux un autre exemple de pratique souvent illgale mais tout  fait commune.

----------


## Zirak

> En gnral, ils sont dans ce cas  mon avis. Les parents sont installs ici, les enfants naissent ici, ils vont  l'cole ici, etc... Bref ils s'intgrent.


Yep, mais tant qu'ils n'ont pas 18 ans, ils n'ont pas la nationalit, et donc pour en revenir au sujet de dpart, qui tait le revenu universel (qui il me semble, doit aussi tre touch par les enfants avec une somme moindre), et bien ceux-ci n'y aurait pas droit dans la version de Ryu, qui ne veut donner qu'aux franais pour acheter franais, histoire d'encore bien faciliter l'intgration et de bien continuer de leur faire comprendre qu'ils sont ne sont pas nos gaux...

----------


## TallyHo

Oui mais on tourne en rond... C'est quoi tre franais ? Mis  part la dfinition administrative et juridique, l je pose la question plutt sur un plan "identitaire" ou morale si je peux dire a comme a.

- Le franais qui va se faire sauter la gueule par extrmisme, est ce qu'il est "moralement" franais ? Est ce qu'il a droit au RU ? (oui la question est con, il est mort normalement... mais  supposer qu'il s'en sorte)

- L'immigr qui bosse en France depuis 30 ans, qui n'a jamais eu de souci, qui paye ses impts et qui participe mme  un engagement associatif, est ce qu'il n'est pas "moralement" franais ? Est ce qu'il a droit au RU ?

Je ne dfends aucun point de vue mais c'est une question plus complique qu'il n'y parait... Tu as le mme genre de problme avec le vote, est ce qu'il doit tre accord aux franais ou  ceux qui participent dans la communaut franaise ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Mais de toute faon on s'en fout, il n'y a pas de revenu universel pour l'instant.
Et si un jour il y en a ils le donneront aux trangers galement.

C'est quand mme super bizarre qu'aujourd'hui, plein de gens font une crise, ds qu'on utilise le mot "franais".
Je suis en France, c'est normal qu'ici les franais passent d'abord, c'est la base...
C'est naturelle, logique, efficace et sain de fonctionner comme a.

En France on fait l'inverse les migrants ont plus de droits que les franais.
J'ai vu des images d'un squat  Lyon, il a t ferm en quelques jours parce qu'il logeait des pauvres franais, alors que les squats de migrants tiennent parfois des annes.
Les gars taient trait de raciste parce qu'ils voulaient aider des franais...
Le monde fonctionne  l'envers.

----------


## TallyHo

Non non je ne parle pas des migrants mais des trangers qui sont l depuis un certain temps et qui participent  la communaut.

----------


## Invit

> Oui mais on tourne en rond... C'est quoi tre franais ? Mis  part la dfinition administrative et juridique, l je pose la question plutt sur un plan "identitaire" ou morale si je peux dire a comme a.


Je ne comprends pas. Pourquoi intgrer les considrations identitaires ou morales ?

----------


## Invit

> En France on fait l'inverse les migrants ont plus de droits que les franais.


Je veux bien une source. Quel pays fait payer des impts  ses travailleurs trangers sans leur accorder les prestations qui sont payes avec ces impts ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je veux bien une source.


Moi je parle des choses comme les logements construis spcialement pour les migrants, quand des franais sont sans abris.
Et du tle que a provoque ds qu'une personne parle de faire un truc pour les franais.

Aprs que les travailleurs trangers paient des impts et bnficient de prestations c'est normal, a ne peut pas fonctionner autrement...

----------


## Invit

> Aprs que les travailleurs trangers paient des impts et bnficient de prestations c'est normal, a ne peut pas fonctionner autrement...


Ben le RU ferait partie de cette catgorie de prestations. Donc on est d'accord.

----------


## ManusDei

Pour info, les migrants n'ont pas le droit de travailler pour ne pas faire de concurrence aux travailleurs franais... et les aides dont ils bnficient sont largement infrieures aux aides dont bnficie un franais.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est quand mme super bizarre qu'aujourd'hui, plein de gens font une crise, ds qu'on utilise le mot "franais".
> Je suis en France, c'est normal qu'ici les franais passent d'abord, c'est la base...
> C'est naturelle, logique, efficace et sain de fonctionner comme a.


Nan, c'est pas sain. Pas sain du tout.

Dj le problme, c'est que tu confonds les "clandestins" avec les trangers en gnral. Un tranger peut tre en France avec un titre de sjour, avoir un travail, payer des impts dont TU profites aussi, ils cotisent pour la retraite de nos vieux, etc etc 

Je ne vois pas pourquoi ces gens n'aurait pas le droit aux mmes prestations qu'un franais qui fait la mme chose ?

Le problme avec ta version, c'est que tu trouverais a normal de filer le revenu universel  un franais qui veut rester chez lui  glander, plutt qu' un tranger qui bosse. 

Ce qui est naturelle, logique, efficace et sain, c'est de filer les mmes droits,  ceux qui accomplissent les mmes devoirs. C'est d'aider ceux qui sont dans le besoin, franais ou tranger, point.

Ca fait dj un moment qu'on n'est plus trop le pays des lumires et des droits de l'homme, mais ton discours n'aidera pas  y retourner... 





> En France on fait l'inverse les migrants ont plus de droits que les franais.


Oui donc en fait t'es en train de nous ressortir toute la soupe et les hoax du discours FN ? 

Remarque entre la prfrence "aux franais", les "le FN c'est pas les pire, mais surtout l'UMPS", et autres, j'aurais pu le voir avant...





> J'ai vu des images d'un squat  Lyon, il a t ferm en quelques jours parce qu'il logeait des pauvres franais, alors que les squats de migrants tiennent parfois des annes.
> Les gars taient trait de raciste parce qu'ils voulaient aider des franais...
> Le monde fonctionne  l'envers.


C'est vrai qu'un exemple, dont tu n'as pas l'histoire vaut assez pour gnraliser  tout un pays... 

Il faut effectivement des logements pour les franais et les migrants, maintenant un squat, c'est une occupation illgale d'une proprit, et les propritaires de ce squat hbergeant des franais taient peut-tre moins cool, ou voulaient tout simplement rcuprer l'usage de leur proprit. Ca ne signifie aucunement qu'ils prfrent aider les migrants plutt que les franais. 

Et des squats de migrants, on en vide hlas trs rgulirement, je te l'assure...

----------


## fredinkan

> Le problme avec ta version, c'est que tu trouverais a normal de filer le revenu universel  un franais qui veut rester chez lui  glander, plutt qu' un tranger qui bosse. 
> 
> Ce qui est naturelle, logique, efficace et sain, c'est de filer les mmes droits,  ceux qui accomplissent les mmes devoirs. C'est d'aider ceux qui sont dans le besoin, franais ou tranger, point.


il y aura toujours autant d'avis que de personnes.
Tout comme pour l'un, aider quelqu'un dans le besoin car "il fuit son pays en guerre" est plus humain que d'aider le franais SDF "qui ne veut pas travailler".
L'avis tourn dans l'autre sens tait trs bien vu en d'autres temps. Tout change et ce n'est pas li  l'ducation ou  un "niveau social", mais plus  une volont de faire penser le peuple tel que l'on veut. Le formatage de la pense.

----------


## Invit

> Et des squats de migrants, on en vide hlas trs rgulirement, je te l'assure...


Tu parles des camps de rtention ? ::dehors::

----------


## Daranc

> En France a ne fonctionne pas comme a (c'est pas l'Algrie ici ^^), il est *relativement* trs facile de devenir franais.
> tre franais c'est avoir la carte d'identit franaise et c'est clairement pas la plus dur  avoir...
> .


sauf que mon beau-frre est n au Maroc ( poque ou celui-ci tait Franais) lors de la demande d'une carte d'identit, on lui  bien demand de justifier de plusieurs gnration de franais dans ces ascendant... ::weird::  (_ initiative de l'officier d'tat civil_ ) certes il (elle) est un poil mal tomb et en  eu pour son grade, mais le fait est.

----------


## Zirak

> il y aura toujours autant d'avis que de personnes.
> Tout comme pour l'un, aider quelqu'un dans le besoin car "il fuit son pays en guerre" est plus humain que d'aider le franais SDF "qui ne veut pas travailler".
> L'avis tourn dans l'autre sens tait trs bien vu en d'autres temps. Tout change et ce n'est pas li  l'ducation ou  un "niveau social", mais plus  une volont de faire penser le peuple tel que l'on veut. Le formatage de la pense.


Mais pourquoi il faudrait forcment aider l'un aux dpends de l'autre ? 

Un mec qui est dans le besoin, je me fou de savoir si il est franais ou tranger, si il a un titre de sjour ou si c'est un migrant qui fuit son pays, si il est "pur souche" depuis X gnrations ou non, etc. etc. 

Pour moi c'est un tre humain qui a besoin d'aide, point. Et ne le prenez pas mal, mais je pense que c'est un tat d'esprit plus "sain", que de faire une prfrence d'un ct ou de l'autre. A partir du moment o l'on commence  faire une prfrence c'est que l'on considre que tous les humains ne se "valent pas".

Ah, et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire qu'on ne peut pas accueillir toute la misre du monde, qu'on en a pas les moyens, etc. etc. L'argent il est l, il est juste concentr dans les poches de quelques centaines / milliers de personnes...

----------


## TallyHo

> A partir du moment o l'on commence  faire une prfrence c'est que l'on considre que tous les humains ne se "valent pas".


C'est pourtant ce qui se passe avec des chelles de massacres... Je n'en dirais pas plus pour ne pas tomber dans le mega politiquement incorrect mais je pense que tu comprendras.




> Ah, et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire qu'on ne peut pas accueillir toute la misre du monde, qu'on en a pas les moyens, etc. etc. L'argent il est l, il est juste concentr dans les poches de quelques centaines / milliers de personnes...


Oui il y a de l'argent mais on ne peut quand mme pas acceuillir tout le monde. Dj au niveau des logements, du travail, etc... Et puis on n'est plus seul  dcider.




> il y aura toujours autant d'avis que de personnes.


Version Dirty Harry : "Les avis c'est comme les trous du cul, tout le monde en a un."  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Que le patrimoine des 500 premires fortunes franaises a t multipli par 7 en 20 ans


Je suis surpris car je suis convaincu avoir entendu sur TV5Monde et trs rcemment (il ne mentiraient pas sur un tel sujet ! ::weird::  ) que c'tait un facteur 12 en 10 *20* ans  :8O: .





> Explosons le record : patrimoine multipli par 10 en 5 ans ! Chiche ?


C'est quasiment dj fait, dautant que la progression doit-tre gomtrique !!!

*Correction*: http://www.tv5mondeplus.com/toutes-l...on-du-28-06-17 est la source, et 20 ans au lieu de 10.

----------


## nefelpitto

Est-ce trop demander que d'essayer la flexibilit du code du travail et regarder le taux de chomage en 2022 ? Srieux personne sur ce forum ne pense qu'il descendra sous les 9.3% d'ici la en essayant un autre modele ?
Le niveau de dfiance et de pessimisme dans les ractions est caractristique du climat actuel mais parmi tous les ronchons (qui ne proposent *aucune* alternative dans leurs pavs...) combien ont vcu a l'tranger pour sortir du carcan franco-francais ? Oui la lgislation abusive est un frein a l'emploi, un exemple simple mais frappant : les seuils sociaux.

Quant a ceux qui font driver la discussion sur des sujets indentitaires et migratoires, vous etes completement hors-sujet : on parle de la future loi travail ici, merci de rester concentrs.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quant a ceux qui font driver la discussion sur des sujets indentitaires et migratoires, vous etes completement hors-sujet : on parle de la future loi travail ici, merci de rester concentrs.


Certes mais tu as des sujets qui sont plus ou moins lis comme le travail et le revenu universel. Il y a des imbrications dans la politique donc la drive est possible sur 1 ou 2 pages comme on le voit rgulirement sur les sujets de cette section. Rien de dramatique...

Pour le reste, bien sur qu'il y a eu des ides proposes par des membres, sur ce sujet ou un autre. Et il y a des gens qui ne partagent pas le mme point de vue que Macron sur le travail. Je sais bien que l'ambiance est au muselage mais bon... On peut encore donner nos opinions, non ?

----------


## Zirak

> Est-ce trop demander que d'essayer la flexibilit du code du travail et regarder le taux de chomage en 2022 ? Srieux personne sur ce forum ne pense qu'il descendra sous les 9.3% d'ici la en essayant un autre modele ?
> Le niveau de dfiance et de pessimisme dans les ractions est caractristique du climat actuel mais parmi tous les ronchons (qui ne proposent *aucune* alternative dans leurs pavs...) combien ont vcu a l'tranger pour sortir du carcan franco-francais ? Oui la lgislation abusive est un frein a l'emploi, un exemple simple mais frappant : les seuils sociaux.


Le problme c'est que ce "nouveau" modle qu'on nous propose, il est dj  l'oeuvre dans d'autres pays justement, et que l'on observe trs bien que non, cela ne rgle rien... 

Expliquez-nous en quoi licencier plus facilement va augmenter les carnets de commandes ? Car c'est surtout a qui pousse  embaucher. 

Expliquez-nous en quoi le fait de faciliter les licenciements (donc mettre des gens au chmage) va faire diminuer le-dit chmage ? 

Expliquez-nous en quoi limiter les indemnits des prud'hommes dans le cas de licenciement *abusif* (je le mets en gras, le mot est important), va faire diminuer le chmage ?


Alors je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a rien  revoir, mais pour l'instant, on n'essaie pas franchement de revoir les "bonnes" choses...

----------


## TallyHo

Pour enchainer sur les questions poses, j'aimerais aussi savoir quel est le lien entre le carnet de commandes et le code du travail car je n'ai jamais entendu une explication qui tient la route dans la bouche des politiciens...

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Est-ce trop demander que d'essayer la flexibilit du code du travail et regarder le taux de chomage en 2022 ? Srieux personne sur ce forum ne pense qu'il descendra sous les 9.3% d'ici la en essayant un autre modele ?
> Le niveau de dfiance et de pessimisme dans les ractions est caractristique du climat actuel mais parmi tous les ronchons (qui ne proposent *aucune* alternative dans leurs pavs...) combien ont vcu a l'tranger pour sortir du carcan franco-francais ? Oui la lgislation abusive est un frein a l'emploi, un exemple simple mais frappant : les seuils sociaux.
> 
> Quant a ceux qui font driver la discussion sur des sujets indentitaires et migratoires, vous etes completement hors-sujet : on parle de la future loi travail ici, merci de rester concentrs.


Mais bien entendus que les contrats de moins de 10h par semaines vont faire baisser les chiffres du chmage, en contre-partie le nombre de personnes sous le seuil de pauvret vas exploser !

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Les civilisations ont toujours men une bataille sourde des riches contre les pauvres. Il faut dire que les pauvres nayant pas de culture, ils demandent  des lites de les reprsenter_: cette grossire erreur  perdure toujours, et perdurera encore longtemps, srement. Les mots modernes de dmocratie et libralisme sont attachs aux propos qui ont trait  ce combat. Difficile d'uvrer pour les deux cts  la fois. Macron est srement un homme de bonne fois, mais cest sa religion qui va le perdre. Il est un extrmiste du libralisme et va engendrer la guerre que gnrent les extrmistes. La manipulation du code du travail va encore se faire sous prtexte de gnrer  terme des emplois et rduire le chaumage. Cest comme a au moins depuis Chirac.

Ce soir, il y a eu un type parlant au nom de ltat  propos du rapport de la cour des comptes sur la Gestion du roi des sans-dents qui a dit que les impts naugmenterons pas. Ici on appel a une Acuada : un Docteur (faux titre grce au travail d'un ngre, et donc objet dun autre scandale) montre aux camras deux livres identiques  la couleur dominante et au nom de lauteur prs, et dit _Ce livre nest pas un plagiat, cest une copie._. Ce type, Acua, est l'quivalent dun Sarkozy ou dune Lepen, donc toujours pas en prison.

Comme dit ailleurs, les tat bandits on tous rv de puiser dans la caisse dpargne des retraits depuis qu'elles existent; Macron  trouver la solution en les taxant encore plus, toujours au nom de l'emploi_! Ce type parat plein de ressources et probablement nanti dune intelligence exceptionnelle. Par contre, il ne connat pas la signification du mot humilit, pour preuve le nombre de fois quil a prononc ce mot pendant sa campagne. Cependant, jaime son ingniosit et la faon dont il aborde les autres chefs dtats, et puis, jadore son histoire amour.

Il y a des visionnaires : *Attac* aura bientt 20 ans...

----------


## BenoitM

> Expliquez-nous en quoi licencier plus facilement va augmenter les carnets de commandes ? Car c'est surtout a qui pousse  embaucher. 
> Expliquez-nous en quoi le fait de faciliter les licenciements (donc mettre des gens au chmage) va faire diminuer le-dit chmage ?


Ca n'augmente pas le carnet de commandes mais ca permet de rpondre aux carnets de commandes.

L'entreprise pourra plus facilement engag si sont carnet de commandes augmentes sans avoir peur de faire faillite si le carnet de commandes diminue.
Si l'entreprise peut plus facilement s'adapter, elle peut aussi survivre au lieu de faire faillite 

Ca peut avoir une certaine logique, mais bon je pense que se sera surtout utilis  d'autres fins   :;):

----------


## halaster08

> Ca n'augmente pas le carnet de commandes mais ca permet de rpondre aux carnets de commandes.
> 
> L'entreprise pourra plus facilement engag si sont carnet de commandes augmentes sans avoir peur de faire faillite si le carnet de commandes diminue.
> Si l'entreprise peut plus facilement s'adapter, elle peut aussi survivre au lieu de faire faillite


Sauf que a elle peuve dj le faire, entre les CDD et les contrats intrim, il y a largement moyen d'embaucher temporairement si la vision sur le long terme n'est pas sure.
Et une entreprise peut licensier pour raison conomique si le carnet de commande ne suit plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce trop demander que d'essayer la flexibilit du code du travail et regarder le taux de chomage en 2022 ? Srieux personne sur ce forum ne pense qu'il descendra sous les 9.3% d'ici la en essayant un autre modele ?


a m'a fait toujours fait marrer les optimistes (au dbut, aprs a dsespre assez vite).

Le taux de chmage ne fera qu'augmenter dans les annes  venir en France.
Si il diminue c'est parce qu'il est truqu, ils ont mis au points des stratgies afin de faire baisser artificiellement le taux de chmage (comme ils modifient le calcul du PIB pour faire croire qu'on a une croissance de 0,5%), par exemple ils radient les gens de Pole Emploi, ils envoient les gens en formations, ils ne prennent pas en compte les DOM TOM, une fois au RSA tu ne comptes plus comme chmeurs.

La France n'a pas le contrle sur ce qui lui permettrait de crer des emplois.
Et maintenant avec l'UE les usines partent en Pologne, et ce genre de chose.
Ce sont les pays avec le moins de charge sociale et les plus petits salaires qui sont avantags.

Le plan de Macron c'est de suivre les conseils de l'UE, donc a ne va pas bien ce passer.

De toute faon, il y a une crise mondiale + une crise de l'UE.
Donc tu peux essayer n'importe quelle stratgie  l'chelle nationale il y a peu de chance que a marche,  moins d'tre radical, de reprendre le contrle de sa monnaie par exemple, mais l'UE nous en empche.

Avec Macron les patrons pourront virer leur employs plus facilement, le CDI n'existera plus vraiment.
On verra si a va permettre de crer des emplois.

----------


## GPPro

> Pour enchainer sur les questions poses, j'aimerais aussi savoir quel est le lien entre le carnet de commandes et le code du travail car je n'ai jamais entendu une explication qui tient la route dans la bouche des politiciens...


PArce que les politiciens ne cherchent pas des solutions, ils poussent en avant un agenda idologique. Le gouvernement actuel frisant la caricature de ce cot l (au moins il avance  visage dcouvert).

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce que fait Macron c'est une chose qu'tait sens faire Hollande, qui tait demand par les financiers en 2012 :



Pure ! Mme les Inrocks en parlent ^^
En 2012, Fakir annonait que Franois Hollande mettrait  mort le CDI

----------


## Daranc

> Mais pourquoi il faudrait forcment aider l'un aux dpends de l'autre ? 
> 
> Un mec qui est dans le besoin, je me fou de savoir si il est franais ou tranger, si il a un titre de sjour ou si c'est un migrant qui fuit son pays, si il est "pur souche" depuis X gnrations ou non, etc. etc. 
> 
> Pour moi c'est un tre humain qui a besoin d'aide, point. Et ne le prenez pas mal, mais je pense que c'est un tat d'esprit plus "sain", que de faire une prfrence d'un ct ou de l'autre. A partir du moment o l'on commence  faire une prfrence c'est que l'on considre que tous les humains ne se "valent pas".
> 
> Ah, et qu'on ne vienne pas me dire qu'on ne peut pas accueillir toute la misre du monde, qu'on en a pas les moyens, etc. etc. L'argent il est l, il est juste concentr dans les poches de quelques centaines / milliers de personnes...


entirement d'accord...sauf que ( eh oui il y a un petit bmol) la solidarit nationale* tu en entends parler  tout bouts de champs, mais qui finance cette solidarit? 
la sparation de l'glise et de l'tat grand principe de lacit sauf que... en Alsace les religieux sont des fonctionnaire rmunrs par l'tat ( _tiens je me ferais bien vque_ _concordat 1801_)
on finance un hpital avec tout le matos qui va bien (_a, a coute un max_) chacun qui va utiliser  une prise en charge pas forcment  100% qui paie la diffrence -->* 
maintenant si tu cachte un camion et que je m'en serve en payant, uniquement le cout d'utilisation ( prix de revient donc comme une location) tu n'aurais pas juste un peu le sentiment de te faire enfler? parce que le camion tu le paye en entier  et moi juste ce que j'en utilise. d'accord tu vas pas acheter de camion sauf que dans le cas d'un hpital on ne te demande pas ton avis pour l'achat, et ceux qui s'en servent , toi compris ne paaye que l'utilisation ( pas seulement des trange, mais le personnel de l'tat ne participe pas  la CPAM ) la solidarite Nationale en prends quand mme un petit coup dans la gueule apparemment les seul solidaires sont ceux du secteur priv. et c'est quand mme l'tat qui la ramne le plus sur ce sujet

----------


## Daranc

> Mais bien entendus que les contrats de moins de 10h par semaines vont faire baisser les chiffres du chmage, en contre-partie le nombre de personnes sous le seuil de pauvret vas exploser !


modle anglais: contrat 0 heures on n'a pas besoin de toi tu ne travail pas , tu touche rien, mais tu es possesseur d'un emploi .. ::mouarf:: plein emploi  ::calim2::  CQFD

----------


## TallyHo

> modle anglais: contrat 0 heures on n'a pas besoin de toi tu ne travail pas , tu touche rien, mais tu es possesseur d'un emploi ..plein emploi  CQFD


Pourquoi s'emmerder avec de la paperasse ? Retour  l'esclavagisme et prise de poste dans des galres o des lites embarqueront pour faire un tour du monde original. Ils payeront cher pour a. En plus, tu vois du pays et tu entretiens ta forme en tant galrien ! Un travailleur heureux !

Voila... Je viens de sauver l'conomie de La France !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> Ca peut avoir une certaine logique, mais bon je pense que se sera surtout utilis  d'autres fins


Il n'y a aucune logique pour faciliter la vie des entreprises honntes derrire a. Parce qu'on a dj des outils pour s'adapter comme l'a dit Halaster. Qu'il y ait des choses  amliorer, a ne fait pas de doute mais on a dj tout ce qui faut basiquement. Ca va surtout servir  contenter les gros patrons en tirant les salaris vers le bas...

Et puis c'est d'autant moins logique que a ne prend pas du tout en compte le march et la gestion des entreprises. Tu pourras mme payer les gens 0 et les virer comme bon te semble, si tu insistes sur un march pourri ou que tu ne sais pas grer ta boite, tu te planteras de la mme faon.

----------


## TallyHo

Quel est le modle de socit qui est profitable  tout le monde, qui a une croissance soutenue, qui ne craint pas la crise et qui a une prennit suprieure  la moyenne des entreprises classiques ? Les coopratives.

Si vous voulez voir autre chose que le modle capitaliste habituel et ainsi avoir un peu plus de connaissances pour alimenter votre rflexion, une formation en ligne est lance par la Confdration Gnrale des Scop sur la plateforme FUN :




> Encore assez mconnue du grand public, les socits coopratives dintrt collectif SCIC- sont au nombre de 600 aujourdhui et connaissent une croissance de 20 % par an. Elles rassemblent lensemble des parties prenantes intresses  apporter une rponse collective  un enjeu identifi sur un territoire, dans un cadre juridique rigoureux.
> 
> https://www.fun-mooc.fr/courses/cour...ession01/about


Oui c'est possible de faire autrement (avec de meilleurs rsultats en plus), plutt que d'accentuer les modles qui nous ont conduit l o on en est...

----------


## Daranc

> Pourquoi s'emmerder avec de la paperasse ? Retour  l'esclavagisme et prise de poste dans des galres o des lites embarqueront pour faire un tour du monde original. Ils payeront cher pour a. En plus, tu vois du pays et tu entretiens ta forme en tant galrien ! Un travailleur heureux !
> 
> Voila... Je viens de sauver l'conomie de La France !


Tata tata tu sauves rien, les esclaves: faut les nourrir, les loger , les surveills, avec un contrat 0 heures tu mutualise tout a, et avec un avoir sur la cration de contrat...ON TE REMBOURSE!  ::calim2::  l'est pas belle la vie?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tata tata tu sauves rien, les esclaves: faut les nourrir, les loger , les surveills


Et pire que a : ILS NE CONSOMMENT PAS ! Bah oui, ils ne sont pas pays... du coup comment les entreprises font pour refourguer leurs trucs, hein ? Du coup avec un contrat 0h, tu les maintiens bien dans la pauvret, avec juste assez de bl pour leur vendre des trucs.

----------


## Daranc

> Et pire que a : ILS NE CONSOMMENT PAS ! Bah oui, ils ne sont pas pays... du coup comment les entreprises font pour refourguer leurs trucs, hein ? Du coup avec un contrat 0h, tu les maintiens bien dans la pauvret, avec juste assez de bl pour leur vendre des trucs.


Ah enfin un conomiste  ::mrgreen::  un vrai ...formation bancaire? .. Bon le principe tu nationalises les pertes et tu privatises les bnfices... a c'est de l'conomie de march ::weird::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Si vous voulez voir autre chose que le modle capitaliste habituel et ainsi avoir un peu plus de connaissances pour alimenter votre rflexion, une formation en ligne est lance par la Confdration Gnrale des Scop sur la plateforme FUN :
> Oui c'est possible de faire autrement (avec de meilleurs rsultats en plus), plutt que d'accentuer les modles qui nous ont conduit l o on en est...


Je suis d'accord mais tu oublies un "petit" dtail : les franais, et particulirement les jeunes, sont allergiques  la moindre dmarche collective, ce que je rsume par ma formule lapidaire "plutt crever tout seul que de s'en sortir  plusieurs". Ainsi dans ma dmarche d'expatriation (car je ne crois pas qu'il y ait le moindre intrt  perdurer dans ce pays qui crve et qui est mme en plein remplacement ethnique dans l'optique Kalergi) nous aurions t un petit groupe c'eut permis de crer une activit, mais rduit  ma seule personne c'tait trs limit. Tout au plus puis-je faire des sites web (lgers, ne ncessitant pas une quipe) mais a n'intresse pas grand monde vu la nullit d'Internet ici.

Autre point : les franais, quoiqu'ils disent (ce sont de grands hypocrites) veulent que rien ne bouge. C'est vraiment le pays du perseverare diabolicum. a fait 40 ans, au moins qu'ils veautent alternativement UMP et PS mais ils continuent, tout en rlant dans le courrier du Figaro que a ne va pas. Et ultime rigolade (il ne faut pas perdre le sens de l'humour) ils ont veaut, avec toutefois une solide abstention, pour un pur produit des mdias qui est  la fois UMP et PS. Comme c'est lui qui est  l'origine de la "loi travail" attendez-vous  des lendemains qui chantent. Un bon aristo de la techno-finance pour lequel bon nombre de franais "ne sont rien". Il a au moins la franchise de dire ce qu'il pense des "sans dents". Et il n'a pas  craindre la citation d'Eugne Pottier (in l'Internationale) : "nous ne sommes rien, soyons tout" car, et c'est  mettre en parallle avec la phrase de K. Marx "la classe ouvrire sera la classe de la conscience ou elle ne sera rien". Finalement c'est un penseur marxiste ce Macron... ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils ont veaut, avec toutefois une solide abstention, pour un pur produit des mdias qui est  la fois UMP et PS. Comme c'est lui qui est  l'origine de la "loi travail" attendez-vous  des lendemains qui chantent.


C'tait pas une crasante victoire non plus, c'est genre 18% des inscrits au premier tour.
Avec les affaires qui touchaient Fillon + Hamon qui n'intressaient personne...

Et aprs les prsidentielles les Franais ont abandonn, il y a grand dsintrt, au bout d'un moment t'es oblig de te dire "peu importe pour qui on vote on se fera toujours de plus en plus enculer" et c'est totalement vrai.
La dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au riche et l comme nous sommes dans une crise mondiale profonde, il ne pourra pas y avoir d'amlioration avant qu'on ait touch le fond (et il reste de la route encore).

Le Franais supporte beaucoup, mais arriv  un point il craque.
On est encore trs trs loin d'arriver  ce point.
On va supporter encore normment de saloperies pendant des annes et des annes.

Je ne suis pas un fan de la rvolution franaise, mais si un jour ya moyen de guillotiner tout ceux de l'assemble nationale, je veux bien faire parti de la prochaine rvolution. ^^

----------


## Daranc

c'est pourquoi nos gouvernant partage la misre , tant que le peulple a  bouffer il se tiens peinard , c'est avec le ventre creux que se font les rvolutions, (certes c'est de la merde qu'il y a  bouffer, 57% dindustrie chimique pour faire de l'agroalimentaire, comme a te rend malade tu fait marcher aussi l'industrie pharmaceutique) quand on dit que la relance n'est pas encore l , il y a au moins le pressoir pour retirer le maximum: 
_"J'ai pas beaucoup dargent vous savez"
_"Ne vous inquit pas on va vous le prendre quand mme!" ::mrgreen::

----------


## Chauve souris

Ce qu'il faut bien comprendre c'est qu'il y a rellement un changement avec la politique Macron. La ringardise de Hollande se limitait  l'inefficacit dans tout les domaines, mais avec Macron vous allez regretter Hollande. Parce que l c'est le capitalisme financier froce qui n'a plus rien avoir avec le fordisme (ouvriers correctement pays ne fut-ce que pour acheter des Ford T et ayant des congs pour les faire rouler). C'est fini la "socit de consommation". Je vous envoie  la lecture de l'article de Mathieu Slama dans Le Figaro (http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politique....php?cmtpage=0) dont je vous donne juste un extrait ci-dessous :




> Il y a la gestion des ressources humaines et la mise en place, par le management, d'une organisation faussement galitaire et empathique qui, en ralit, introduit une couche supplmentaire d'ingalit et de hirarchie  l'intrieur d'une socit dj mine par les injustices sociales. Le monde de l'entreprise n'est pas un monde d'panouissement et de russite mais souvent un monde de souffrance, de ressentiment, au sein duquel la comptition des uns avec les autres est organise de telle sorte que le systme non seulement se perptue mais se renforce.


On est dans la ligne de "L'horreur conomique", titre d'un ouvrage de Viviane Forrester emprunt  Arthur Rimbaud.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je suis d'accord mais tu oublies un "petit" dtail : les franais, et particulirement les jeunes, sont allergiques  la moindre dmarche collective


Pourtant La France est une des mres des coopratives. Il y a la matire et le retour d'exprience pour argumenter, d'ailleurs tu as des boites connues sous cette forme. Il suffit juste de mieux le promouvoir, c'est l que a ne va pas, aucune volont politique. Si les gens ne connaissent pas, comment veux tu qu'ils s'y intressent ?

----------


## Chauve souris

> Pourtant La France est une des mres des coopratives. Il y a la matire et le retour d'exprience pour argumenter, d'ailleurs tu as des boites connues sous cette forme. Il suffit juste de mieux le promouvoir, c'est l que a ne va pas, aucune volont politique. Si les gens ne connaissent pas, comment veux tu qu'ils s'y intressent ?


Si c'tait juste un problme de savoir... Mais c'est plus grave que a ! Car a fait plus de 40 ans qu'on baigne dans l'hyperindividualisme et la comptition entre les travailleurs. Et ce  tous les niveaux. Ma mre, chef de centre divisionnaire  la Scu, connaissait tous ses collgues, lesquels se donnaient des coups de main sans pour autant mobiliser la hirarchie. Car c'est bien joli de recevoir des assurs qui ont la grippe, mais a la transmet aux guichetiers... Elle me racontait qu'il y avait une nouvelle direction qui avait une toute autre mentalit que la solidarit. Celle-ci en effet voulait instaurer de la comptition et briser la camaraderie qui, pourtant, donnait de bons rsultats professionnels. Ma mre fut toute contente de prendre sa retraite anticipe (et paye comme complte, on comprend pourquoi) car elle ne supportait plus cette mentalit de panier de crabes qui se mettait en place.

Ceci chez les cadres moyens et inutile de vous dire qu'au niveau infrieur c'est encore plus froce.

Puis est venu la dtestation entre les tranches d'ge. La bonne vieille tactique du "diviser pour rgner" propre aux tyrans de bas tage. Dans la vie quotidienne il tait devenu impensable que des jeunes frquentent des "vieux" qui pouvaient transmettre un savoir. C'tait de la "pdophilie", les jeunes allaient se faire violer. Certes on nage dans le ridicule, mais a marche. Pour rester dans le monde IT Pro j'avais rencontr un collgue, lors des runions bidons de l'ANPE, mais instructives si on discute avec les personnes convoques. Celui-ci, chef de projet, s'tait retrouv sur le carreau quand la SSCI qui l'embauchait avait fait faillite. La quarantaine,  l'poque, comme moi, avec des recherches de jobs aussi drisoires que les miennes. Ce qui, avec un bon traitement de texte, ne vous occupe pas beaucoup. Mais ce confrre tait ce qu'on appelle un "battant", donc plein d'nergie et ne pouvant pas rester inactif "tout le malheur des hommes vient dune seule chose, qui est de ne savoir pas demeurer en repos dans une chambre" (Blaise Pascal). Donc il avait propos aux gamins de son groupe d'immeubles de faire un club informel d'initiation  l'informatique. "J'ai vite arrt", me racontait-il, "car les parents commenaient  me regarder de travers". Voil pour l'ambiance ! Aprs a venez me raconter que l'on va pouvoir faire une cooprative alliant informaticiens chevronns mais sur le carreau et bleusaille ne dgottant que des stages...

----------


## LSMetag

> a m'a fait toujours fait marrer les optimistes (au dbut, aprs a dsespre assez vite).
> ...


Si tu n'es pas optimiste, sans tre utopique, comment tu vis sans tre aigri ou dsespr au quotidien ? Si tu n'es pas optimiste un minimum et pense que tout le monde il est mchant ou incomptent pour toujours, tu ne tentes jamais rien.
Au moins Macron, il veut provoquer un "choc", quitte  faire corriger (aprs application) ses lois par l'Assemble. On se plaint toujours de l'immobilisme ou du compromis. Le prsident veut faire des choses qui s'appliquent et se voient vite.

Il y aura forcment du bon et du mauvais. Mais au moins on n'aura plus l'impression d'tre sur un tapis roulant. Ca crera une nouvelle base de travail.

Je prie videmment pour que a soit globalement bnfique  terme et que a conserve un quilibre. En continuant comme a, si ce quinquennat ne redonne pas aux Franais le got de voter, ce sera forcment les extrmes (voire ultra) qui succderont  Macron. Et il le sait trs bien (il y a dj des Ultramarins  l'assemble).

----------


## GPPro

Le seul """choc""" que provoque Macron c'est plus vite et plus loin dans l'ultra libral, ce qui est exactement ce qui pousse certains lecteurs dans les bras du FN... Et Macron a dj eu 5 ans pour faire ses preuves, pour le moment c'est loin d'tre glorieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu n'es pas optimiste, sans tre utopique, comment tu vis sans tre aigri ou dsespr au quotidien ?


Je sais qu'on va dans le mur, je sais que les pires dcisions sont prises, je sais que la situation ne peut qu'empirer et voil.
Donc au final je m'en fous, il faut se dire qu'il n'y a rien que nous puissions faire pour le moment.

L c'est particulirement catastrophique parce que Macron est  fond dans l'UE. (encore plus que Sarkozy/Hollande !)
Et l'UE c'est un bulldozer qui est l pour nous craser.

Les privatisations c'est un conseil de l'UE par exemple.
Privatisations en France - Motifs avancs
_Les motifs avancs sont principalement la pression de l'Union europenne en matire de concurrence conomique. La politique communautaire empche en effet le gouvernement de jouer le rle normal d'un actionnaire en lui interdisant toute recapitalisation de socits en difficult, ou simplement en phase de dveloppement, si cela conduit  interfrer dans la situation concurrentielle du secteur. Est aussi avance la justification que l'tat franais est fortement endett et que les recettes de privatisation sont un moyen immdiat de rduire la dette publique. D'aucuns arguent nanmoins du fait que cela rduit  long terme les revenus perus par l'tat._

C'est marrant l'UE empche les tats de payer pour des entreprises, mais par contre les tats peuvent payer pour les banques (mais c'est encore diffrent d'une vraie nationalisation) :
LItalie engage 17 milliards deuros pour sauver deux banques au bord de la banqueroute




> Macron a dj eu 5 ans pour faire ses preuves, pour le moment c'est loin d'tre glorieux.


Il est prsident depuis peu de temps et dj tout le monde le trouve nul et a c'est beau.

----------


## GPPro

Non, il a t conseill spcial sur l'conomie  l'Elyse puis ministre de l'conomie, une loi porte son nom, la deuxime qui portait son nom a chang de nom en cours de route parce que ??? trop impopulaire ?, s'il avait des recettes rvolutionnaires on les aurait dj vues.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si c'tait juste un problme de savoir... Mais c'est plus grave que a ! Car a fait plus de 40 ans qu'on baigne dans l'hyperindividualisme et la comptition entre les travailleurs.


C'est li... Les gens ne sont pas ns avec l'individualisation et l'esprit de comptition, ils sont duqus ou forms comme a. Dans le domaine de l'entreprise par exemple, si tu formes les crateurs  un capitalisme froce, les managers a un culte de la performance, etc..., il ne faut pas s'tonner  ce que le milieu du travail devienne comme a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, il a t conseill spcial sur l'conomie  l'Elyse puis ministre de l'conomie


Oui je le sais trs bien ! Mais pendant la campagne il n'a pas trop communiqu la dessus (ou il a dit "je suis partis parce que je n'tais pas d'accord" alors que plus a allait plus Hollande se la ptait "Macron c'est en partie ma cration  :8-): ").

Vieilles news :
Emmanuel Macron :  Il faut aller plus loin que la loi El Khomri
Loi Travail: malgr les grves, Macron veut aller encore plus loin

Nouvelle news :
"La loi El Khomri, c'tait du Macron dulcor ; lui, il veut faire du pur sucre"

Macron n'a pas marqu la masse quand il tait conseill puis ministre d'hollande.

----------


## LSMetag

> Le seul """choc""" que provoque Macron c'est plus vite et plus loin dans l'ultra libral, ce qui est exactement ce qui pousse certains lecteurs dans les bras du FN... Et Macron a dj eu 5 ans pour faire ses preuves, pour le moment c'est loin d'tre glorieux.


N'importe quoi ! Macron a t ministre 1 an et demi ! Il est parti dbut 2016. Aprs il y a ceux qui prfrent le communisme au capitalisme... Au passage il a t empch par Hollande, sa clique et les frondeurs. C'est pour a qu'on a eu un truc assez light qui n'a pas chang grand chose. Mme Hollande l'a empch d'aider la Grce.

----------


## LSMetag

> Je sais qu'on va dans le mur, je sais que les pires dcisions sont prises, je sais que la situation ne peut qu'empirer et voil.
> Donc au final je m'en fous, il faut se dire qu'il n'y a rien que nous puissions faire pour le moment.
> 
> L c'est particulirement catastrophique parce que Macron est  fond dans l'UE. (encore plus que Sarkozy/Hollande !)
> Et l'UE c'est un bulldozer qui est l pour nous craser.
> 
> Les privatisations c'est un conseil de l'UE par exemple.
> Privatisations en France - Motifs avancs
> _Les motifs avancs sont principalement la pression de l'Union europenne en matire de concurrence conomique. La politique communautaire empche en effet le gouvernement de jouer le rle normal d'un actionnaire en lui interdisant toute recapitalisation de socits en difficult, ou simplement en phase de dveloppement, si cela conduit  interfrer dans la situation concurrentielle du secteur. Est aussi avance la justification que l'tat franais est fortement endett et que les recettes de privatisation sont un moyen immdiat de rduire la dette publique. D'aucuns arguent nanmoins du fait que cela rduit  long terme les revenus perus par l'tat._
> ...


C'est pour a que Macron voudrait rtablir la crdibilit de la France pour faire plier Merkel et changer l'Europe. D'o ce besoin imprieux de respecter nos 3% de dficit par rapport  Maastritch et aux promesses. Si on veut se faire entendre, il faut tre audibles. C'est triste cette ide que l'Europe est l pour enterrer ses pays membres... En effet, l'Allemagne est un pays qui use de sa puissance (principalement apporte par les rformes Shroeder) pour dire "nein"  tout. L'Allemagne contrle l'Europe pour le moment. Avec Sarko et Hollande, on a aussi malheureusement perdu la confiance de l'Europe et c'est pour a qu'on n'est pas loin de se faire pitiner.

On a plusieurs solutions.

1) Continuer les rustines en obissant  l'Europe
2) Quitter l'Europe et trs probablement s'en mordre les doigts (tout en entranant les autres pays dans notre chute)
3) Devenir puissants dans l'Europe pour pouvoir tre tranquilles et agir

----------


## TiranusKBX

@LSMetag
Si tu veut te faire entendre on  un tas d'arguments audibles,  commencer par la bombe nuclaire. ::aie:: 
Donc ton argumentaire est risible
Le problme c'est que nos gouvernants n'on jamais voulus amliorer les choses

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron voudrait rtablir la crdibilit de la France pour faire plier Merkel et changer l'Europe.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  AHAHAHAHAHA  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Elle est bien bonne celle la !
Je ne partage pas votre point de vue.




> l'Allemagne est un pays qui use de sa puissance (principalement apporte par les rformes Shroeder) pour dire "nein"  tout.


Moi on m'a souvent dit dans ce forum que l'intgralit des prises de dcisions de l'UE taient prises  l'unanimit par les chefs d'tats.
Vous dites que c'est un peu l'Allemagne qui dirige.
Je suis d'accord avec vous.




> 1) Continuer les rustines en obissant  l'Europe


On va continuer d'obir  l'UE, mais par contre ce ne sont pas des rustines, c'est le vrai plan de l'UE qui est l pour nous affaiblir.




> 2) Quitter l'Europe et trs probablement s'en mordre les doigts (tout en entranant les autres pays dans notre chute)


Mais alors a a vend tellement de rve.
Un pays qui se casse et l'UE qui tombe, ce serait tellement merveilleux. ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::love::  ::love::  ::love:: 





> 3) Devenir puissants dans l'Europe pour pouvoir tre tranquilles et agir


Non mais a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
C'est cens tre dmocratique ^^ lol
Un pays n'est pas cens tre plus puissant qu'un autre.
Normalement lAllemagne, la France, le Royaume Uni, les Pays Bas n'ont pas plus de poids que l'Estonie, la Bulgarie, la Roumanie, la Lituanie.

L'Allemagne dirige un peu l'UE.
Mais ce qui pse le plus c'est surtout les lobbys  Bruxelles.
Tout ce que veulent les lobbys finiront par passer.

----------


## Zirak

> Au passage il a t empch par Hollande, sa clique et les frondeurs. *C'est pour a qu'on a eu un truc assez light qui n'a pas chang grand chose*.


J'aime quand c'est des mecs de moins de 30 piges, avec un cursus beaucoup plus lev que la moyenne, et qui bosse dans une branche o ils ne peineront pas  retrouver un job, qui viennent nous dire que oui, il faut pouvoir virer tout le monde facilement (entre autres), pour relancer le pays...

Et sinon, a vous dirait de ne pas penser qu' vous, au moins de temps en temps ?

----------


## LSMetag

> @LSMetag
> Si tu veut te faire entendre on  un tas d'arguments audibles,  commencer par la bombe nuclaire.
> Donc ton argumentaire est risible
> Le problme c'est que nos gouvernants n'on jamais voulus amliorer les choses


Tu es dans la tte de Macron, de son gouvernement et de ses dputs ?
Pour la bombe nuclaire les autres l'ont aussi, tout comme les missiles anti-nuclaires. Donc bon a aussi c'est risible.

----------


## LSMetag

> J'aime quand c'est des mecs de moins de 30 piges, avec un cursus beaucoup plus lev que la moyenne, et qui bosse dans une branche o ils ne peineront pas  retrouver un job, qui viennent nous dire que oui, il faut pouvoir virer tout le monde facilement (entre autres), pour relancer le pays...
> 
> Et sinon, a vous dirait de ne pas penser qu' vous, au moins de temps en temps ?


Mec, j'ai plus de 30 piges. Et j'ai du mal  trouver des jobs mme en informatique parce que je suis "diffrent" et qu'il leur est trs facile de me remplacer  l'issue de la priode d'essai. Donc oui je suis dj virable. Mais j'aimerais qu'on rechigne moins  m'embaucher parce que j'ai des difficults supplmentaires de sant par rapport aux autres. Les entreprises prfrent mme payer les amendes, car a entre dans un budget... Si je dois tre vir qu'il en soit ainsi. Mais j'ai aussi envie qu'on me laisse ma chance, est-ce trop demander ?

Si je veux passer indpendant, j'aimerais aussi avoir des scurits. Genre tre accompagn dans mes dmarches, que j'ai une aide si jamais ma socit ne marche pas, pour pouvoir recommencer.

----------


## BenoitM

> Non, il a t conseill spcial sur l'conomie  l'Elyse puis ministre de l'conomie, une loi porte son nom, la deuxime qui portait son nom a chang de nom en cours de route parce que ??? trop impopulaire ?, s'il avait des recettes rvolutionnaires on les aurait dj vues.


Tu es mdisant, tous le monde sait que si les recettes librales ne fonctionnent pas, c'est parce qu'elles sont soit mal appliqus, soit pas encore assez librale  ::): 
cf : la Grce

----------


## LSMetag

> AHAHAHAHAHA 
> Elle est bien bonne celle la !
> Je ne partage pas votre point de vue.


Et pourtant il a dj fait dire  Merkel qu'elle acceptait de discuter. Il veut justement que l'UE se gouverne elle mme, et pas qu'elle gouverne les Etats.




> Moi on m'a souvent dit dans ce forum que l'intgralit des prises de dcisions de l'UE taient prises  l'unanimit par les chefs d'tats.
> Vous dites que c'est un peu l'Allemagne qui dirige.
> Je suis d'accord avec vous.


C'est pour a qu'aucune dcision n'est prise et qu'on continue dans cette Europe inadapte. Mais c'est surtout l'Allemagne qui fait bloc et qui au passage fait partie des 2 pays qui ont fond l'Europe. Vu qu'elle n'est pas endette et qu'elle est prospre, difficile de la pressuriser.




> On va continuer d'obir  l'UE, mais par contre ce ne sont pas des rustines, c'est le vrai plan de l'UE qui est l pour nous affaiblir.


En quoi a intresserait l'UE de nous affaiblir ? Et l'UE c'est quoi ? 27 pays non ? C'est pas une personne ou un pays. On n'est pas en train d'tre envahi.




> Mais alors a a vend tellement de rve.
> Un pays qui se casse et l'UE qui tombe, ce serait tellement merveilleux.


Bon voil, si vous souhaitez a, dur dur de dialoguer sur une politique pro-Europenne ou du moins pas Anti-Europenne.




> Non mais a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
> C'est cens tre dmocratique ^^ lol
> Un pays n'est pas cens tre plus puissant qu'un autre.
> Normalement lAllemagne, la France, le Royaume Uni, les Pays Bas n'ont pas plus de poids que l'Estonie, la Bulgarie, la Roumanie, la Lituanie.


C'tait ce qui tait voulu. Ds qu'on a dpass 6 pays, ce n'tait plus le cas. C'est pour a qu'une Europe  plusieurs vitesses serait bien, pour runir les pays de puissance comparables. Plus ton pays est riche et en bonne sant, plus il a de quoi ngocier. Plus il est "populaire", plus il de moyens de pressions, et moins il est sensible  la pression des autres. Ce que tu dis en substance, c'est qu'on devrait partir de l'Europe parce qu'on est faibles.
Ca changerait quoi ? On dlocaliserait encore plus au Maroc au lieu de l'Espagne.
La seule chose en effet qui peut faire (un peu) pression, c'est si on menace de quitter l'Europe. Le Brexit ne nous fait pas peur. La France est un des 2 concepteurs de l'Europe et a donc une place privilgie. Mais si on est suffisamment faibles et qu'un pays est spcialement fort par rapport aux autres, qu'il a dj une tonne de contacts, de clients, de richesse, il pourrait prendre les rnes tout seul. Mais on voit aussi avec les crises qu'on a beaucoup d'effets Domino.

Si l'Europe s'croule, on est  la merci de l'ultra-capitalisme et de la puissance des USA. Je dis non-merci.




> Mais ce qui pse le plus c'est surtout les lobbys  Bruxelles.
> Tout ce que veulent les lobbys finiront par passer.


Avec l'exemple des perturbateurs endocryniens, les lobbies ont perdu.

----------


## LSMetag

> Pour ceux qui veulent tre indpendants, avoir des scurits et tre accompagns dans leurs dmarches, je signale qu'il existe notamment le portage salarial.


Le portage salarial est utilis par les SS2I et les cabinets de recrutement. C'est notamment valable pour les prestataires de service. Etre indpendant, a peut vouloir dire crer par exemple une bote d'dition de logiciel, et donc a ne fonctionne plus par mission.

----------


## Invit

> Le portage salarial est utilis par les SS2I et les cabinets de recrutement. C'est notamment valable pour les prestataires de service. Etre indpendant, a peut vouloir dire crer par exemple une bote d'dition de logiciel, et donc a ne fonctionne plus par mission.


Exact, je retire  :;): 
Cela dit, je m'interroge. Est-ce que mettre autant d'argent dans la promotion du statut d'indpendant en lui-mme aura vraiment un impact sur la faisabilit de la dmarche ? Question toute bte : comment on trouve un logement ? C'est dj quasi impossible en CDI... En fait, j'ai l'impression que ceux qui vont en profiter pourraient tout aussi bien se permettre d'en profiter maintenant sans garantie aucune. Si je suis M. Toulmonde avec sa famille, l'entreprise me semble tout autant risque avec ou sans garantie. Parce qu'aprs tout, est-ce que 300  de plus que le RSA en cas d'chec changera quoi que ce soit ?

----------


## LSMetag

> Exact, je retire 
> Cela dit, je m'interroge. Est-ce que mettre autant d'argent dans la promotion du statut d'indpendant en lui-mme aura vraiment un impact sur la faisabilit de la dmarche ? Question toute bte : comment on trouve un logement ? C'est dj quasi impossible en CDI... En fait, j'ai l'impression que ceux qui vont en profiter pourraient tout aussi bien se permettre d'en profiter maintenant sans garantie aucune. Si je suis M. Toulmonde avec sa famille, l'entreprise me semble tout autant risque avec ou sans garantie. Parce qu'aprs tout, est-ce que 300  de plus que le RSA en cas d'chec changera quoi que ce soit ?


Un exemple perso. Ma soeur est infirmire librale. Elle a cr avec 2 autres personnes un cabinet. Le crdit a t difficile  obtenir. Ils ont constitu tant bien que mal leur clientle. Une des associes, par manque de srieux, a failli faire couler le cabinet. Rsultat, plus de revenus, d'un coup, alors qu'elle tait sur le point de donner naissance  un enfant. Un peu de chmage aurait t sympa pendant cette priode qui a dur 2 ans, juste avec un salaire d'ouvrier pour 3 (sans compter les animaux et le crdit de la maison, + celui du local alors que l'activit tait trs rduite). 
Ma soeur a pay un fond de pension pour essayer de se faire une retraite. Pour 90 heures de travail par mois, environ 60000 par an (pomps par les impts et diffrentes autres taxes (oui oui il ne reste pas plus qu'un cadre moyen salari aprs tout a)), aprs calcul, sa retraite aurait t de 600 par mois. Gnial hein ?

Tout a fini par s'arranger, mais c'tait juste. Elle a trouv la bonne personne qui lui a permis de redresser et de bosser 3 fois moins, sans perte de pouvoir d'achat.

Un employeur n'a pas le droit  l'erreur. Une des raisons qui le font rflchir  qui embaucher ou  quels investissements faire. Il faut une scurit et que tu sois toujours encourag  recommencer, que tu aies des facilits pour ce genre de prts.
De plus, pour pouvoir avoir sa retraite, l'employeur doit se donner des revenus hallucinants, ce qui est mal vu et sujet  drives.

Tout a demande de faire des conomies sur ceux qui sont dj "privilgis" ou de donner de la flexibilit aux "puissants". Mais au final est-ce que tout le monde ne deviendrait pas gagnant ?

----------


## Invit

> Un exemple perso. Ma soeur est infirmire librale. Elle a cr avec 2 autres personnes un cabinet. Ils ont constitu tant bien que mal leur clientle. Le principe, c'est justement d'augmenter les aides  ceux qui bossent pour par exemple avoir plus facilement les prts pour des locaux. Une des personnes qui tait avec elle, par manque de srieux, a failli faire couler le cabinet. Rsultat, plus de revenus alors qu'elle tait sur le point de donner naissance  un enfant. Un peu de chmage par rapport  ce qui tait ctis aurait t sympa.
> 
> Bref avoir droit  l'erreur et ne plus se retrouver sans rien. Un employeur n'a pas le droit  l'erreur. Une des raisons qui le font rflchir  qui embaucher.
> Que si tu te plantes par exemple trs vite, qu'on n'hsite pas  te re-prter.


Entre se retrouver au RSA ou se retrouver au chmage, est-ce que a change vraiment quelque chose ? Sur le principe, je suis assez d'accord, tu cotises pour le chmage, tu touches. Mais je ne suis pas certaine que le risque soit moindre. 




> Ma soeur a utilis un fond de pension pour essayer de se faire une retraite. Pour 90 heures de travail par mois, environ 60000 par an (pomps par les impts et diffrentes autres taxes (oui oui il ne reste pas plus qu'un cadre moyen salari aprs tout a)), aprs calcul, sa retraite aurait t de 600 par mois. Gnial hein ? Donc le mme rgime pour tous.


Je ne comprends pas. Les libraux n'ont pas le droit au minimum vieillesse  :8O:  ? 




> Ca demande de faire des conomies sur ceux qui sont dj "privilgis" ou de donner de la flexibilit aux "puissants". Mais au final est-ce que tout le monde ne deviendrait pas gagnant ?


La condition number one pour laquelle les CDI sont "privilgis" (si c'est  eux que tu fais rfrence), c'est qu'on peut trouver un logement en  peine 6 mois. Comme privilge, on fait mieux. Financirement, il est bien plus intressant de faire des contrats d'intrim. J'ai un copain qui vit chez ses parents, qui touche un fric monstrueux chaque mois comme a. Mais pas de logement possible. Sans garantie minimale "sur le papier" de garder nos emplois, on va se retrouver face  une crise du logement encore pire que celle d'aujourd'hui. Comment pourrait-on en sortir gagnant alors que les gens ne recherchent globalement pas la hausse de leurs revenus, mais la stabilit financire ? Quant aux sans-emploi, il y en a beaucoup qui sont chmeurs "par intrim". Si embauche il y a, ce sera pour eux. Ils pourront sans doute devenir chmeurs "par intrim" un peu moins souvent. Est-ce que a amliorera leur qualit de vie ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Si je veux passer indpendant, j'aimerais aussi avoir des scurits. Genre tre accompagn dans mes dmarches


L'accompagnement existe dj...




> que j'ai une aide si jamais ma socit ne marche pas, pour pouvoir recommencer.


C'est  toi d'assumer les erreurs et les risques, pas  la communaut.

Tu sais ce que a va donner de faire sauter le verrou du risque ? Ca va saper la motivation et dresponsabiliser le crateur. Quand tu te lves le matin en sachant que c'est toi qui te cre ton revenu et que tu vas "morfler" si tu fais faillite, c'est quand mme plus motivant que de savoir que tu as un filet de scurit si tu tombes.

On a dj eu un exemple avec l'AE, beaucoup de gens se sont lancs sur ce statut car c'tait facile de crer. Et au final, quoi ? Rien... Beaucoup d'AE qui n'apporte pas de CA car la plupart n'ont pas trop investi et/ou ils ont un revenu (job ou allocs) et donc ils ne se sont pas sentis concerns pour prosprer.

----------


## halaster08

> Si l'Europe s'croule, on est  la merci de l'ultra-capitalisme et de la puissance des USA. Je dis non-merci.


Donc pour viter l'ultra-capitalisme des USA on fait pareil, super ...




> Avec l'exemple des perturbateurs endocryniens, les lobbies ont perdu.


Pas tout a fait, on a t oblig de faire des concessions
http://www.lemonde.fr/pollution/arti...5_1652666.html

----------


## Daranc

l'Europe, a a d'abord t libert de circulation 
   1 du fric   (circulation libre inter-bancaire perso je fai  pas trop circuler mon pognon en dehors des frontire de ma... _commune _ )
   2 des marchandises ( supprimer les divers taxes a rapporte plus, sachant que le prix de revient baisse beaucoup plus que le prix de vente  ::?: )
   3 des personnes (permettre de faire travailler Machinski en France aux conditions salariales de la Pologne  ::aie:: ) <--ce qui est dj un moyen de contourner le code du travail Macron ne fait que vouloir officialis la pratique en somme
a c'est de la relance de l'conomie

----------


## ManusDei

> N'importe quoi ! Macron a t ministre 1 an et demi ! Il est parti dbut 2016. Aprs il y a ceux qui prfrent le communisme au capitalisme... Au passage il a t empch par Hollande, sa clique et les frondeurs. C'est pour a qu'on a eu un truc assez light qui n'a pas chang grand chose. Mme Hollande l'a empch d'aider la Grce.


Il tait conseiller conomique du prsident avant tout de mme. Pour tre catapult ministre, il ne devait pas en totale opposition avec la politique mene. Tu imagines Mlenchon ou Poutou ministre de l'conomie de Macron ?




> Mec, j'ai plus de 30 piges. Et j'ai du mal  trouver des jobs mme en informatique parce que je suis "diffrent" et qu'il leur est trs facile de me remplacer  l'issue de la priode d'essai. Donc oui je suis dj virable. Mais j'aimerais qu'on rechigne moins  m'embaucher parce que j'ai des difficults supplmentaires de sant par rapport aux autres. Les entreprises prfrent mme payer les amendes, car a entre dans un budget... Si je dois tre vir qu'il en soit ainsi. Mais j'ai aussi envie qu'on me laisse ma chance, est-ce trop demander


Un certain nombre de SSII ont mis en place des systmes pour favoriser l'embauche (et la garde) de salaris en situation de handicap (SOGETI HT, AUSY, d'autres possiblement). Je ne sais pas  quel point c'est efficace, mais quand je les ai contacts ils taient ractifs.




> Entre se retrouver au RSA ou se retrouver au chmage, est-ce que a change vraiment quelque chose ? Sur le principe, je suis assez d'accord, tu cotises pour le chmage, tu touches. Mais je ne suis pas certaine que le risque soit moindre.


Oui. Ma conjointe va tre au chmage d'ici peu. Elle va toucher un peu plus de 1000 par mois le temps que a durera. Au RSA, vu que j'ai un salaire d'ing elle toucherait rien (peut-tre des APL ?). Dans un cas on rembourse le prt immobilier, dans l'autre c'est pas certain.

----------


## ManusDei

Dsol pour le double post.



> l'Europe, a a d'abord t libert de circulation 
>    1 du fric   (circulation libre inter-bancaire perso je fai  pas trop circuler mon pognon en dehors des frontire de ma... _commune _ )
>    2 des marchandises ( supprimer les divers taxes a rapporte plus, sachant que le prix de revient baisse beaucoup plus que le prix de vente )
>    3 des personnes (permettre de faire travailler Machinski en France aux conditions salariales de la Pologne ) <--ce qui est dj un moyen de contourner le code du travail Macron ne fait que vouloir officialis la pratique en somme
> a c'est de la relance de l'conomie


La directive sur les travailleurs dtachs a chang dbut Avril. Maintenant un salari qui travaille en France travaille selon les conditions de travail franaises (horaire, salaire minimal en vigueur dans la branche, etc...). J'avais post le lien vers un des sites de l'UE y a quelques temps, l je le retrouve pas.

Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de vrifier ce que dit cet article, mais le problme pourrait tre un problme de contrle, pas de salaire
http://www.lemonde.fr/economie/artic...4410_3234.html

----------


## Invit

> Oui. Ma conjointe va tre au chmage d'ici peu. Elle va toucher un peu plus de 1000 par mois le temps que a durera. Au RSA, vu que j'ai un salaire d'ing elle toucherait rien (peut-tre des APL ?). Dans un cas on rembourse le prt immobilier, dans l'autre c'est pas certain.


Oui, mais est-ce que vous auriez achet une maison si vous vous tiez lancs dans une entreprise pas encore stable ? Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce n'est probablement pas l'largissement du chmage qui motivera les gens  prendre des risques.

----------


## Daranc

> Il 
> Oui. Ma conjointe va tre au chmage d'ici peu. Elle va toucher un peu plus de 1000 par mois le temps que a durera. Au RSA, vu que j'ai un salaire d'ing elle toucherait rien (peut-tre des APL ?). Dans un cas on rembourse le prt immobilier, dans l'autre c'est pas certain.


Alors la rflexion :"_vu que j'ai un salaire d'ing_" c'est la mme chose que de dire: "_il fait chaud parce, je suis en tee-shirt_" c'est du purement relatif mon salaire (brut) de technicien est plus leve que celui d'un de mes collgue, ingnieur optique..(mme si il faut prcis que le mien n'est pas trs lourd ::weird::  )

----------


## LSMetag

> Entre se retrouver au RSA ou se retrouver au chmage, est-ce que a change vraiment quelque chose ? Sur le principe, je suis assez d'accord, tu cotises pour le chmage, tu touches. Mais je ne suis pas certaine que le risque soit moindre.


Disons qu'avec le chmage tu aurais peut-tre une chance d'tre rmunr en fonction de tes revenus, qui peuvent tre ncessaires par rapport aux dpenses que tu as investies pendant ton activit. Le RSA c'est 450. Pourquoi seuls les salaris y auraient droit ? 




> Je ne comprends pas. Les libraux n'ont pas le droit au minimum vieillesse  ?


Non il n'y a pas de minimum pour les libraux. Sauf les notaires qui ont un statut particulier. Par contre il y a un maximum. C'est compt par points. 550 points maximum par anne. En ayant le maximum de points tous les ans pendant 20 ans, a te fait 850 de pension.
Pour une retraite plus importantes, soient ils pargnent, soit ils bossent plus longtemps que l'ge lgal pour augmenter leur pension (3% par anne supplmentaire) ou ils quittent leur profession pour devenir salaris.




> La condition number one pour laquelle les CDI sont "privilgis" (si c'est  eux que tu fais rfrence), c'est qu'on peut trouver un logement en  peine 6 mois. Comme privilge, on fait mieux. Financirement, il est bien plus intressant de faire des contrats d'intrim. J'ai un copain qui vit chez ses parents, qui touche un fric monstrueux chaque mois comme a. Mais pas de logement possible. Sans garantie minimale "sur le papier" de garder nos emplois, on va se retrouver face  une crise du logement encore pire que celle d'aujourd'hui. Comment pourrait-on en sortir gagnant alors que les gens ne recherchent globalement pas la hausse de leurs revenus, mais la stabilit financire ? Quant aux sans-emploi, il y en a beaucoup qui sont chmeurs "par intrim". Si embauche il y a, ce sera pour eux. Ils pourront sans doute devenir chmeurs "par intrim" un peu moins souvent. Est-ce que a amliorera leur qualit de vie ?


Je ne suis pas forcment d'accord avec a. Pour mon premier job, avec la priode d'essai,  Paris, j'ai obtenu un logement en 1 semaine, en priphrie certes et un peu miteux. Mais c'tait pour commencer. Si tu as des garants et peu de concurrence c'est bon.
Le CDI restera le CDI. Donc pas un CDD ou un CPE. Le droit du travail restera, mme s'il sera moins strict. Et tout le monde sera log  la mme enseigne. Donc a ne va rien changer du tout question immobilier.

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est  toi d'assumer les erreurs et les risques, pas  la communaut.
> 
> Tu sais ce que a va donner de faire sauter le verrou du risque ? Ca va saper la motivation et dresponsabiliser le crateur. Quand tu te lves le matin en sachant que c'est toi qui te cre ton revenu et que tu vas "morfler" si tu fais faillite, c'est quand mme plus motivant que de savoir que tu as un filet de scurit si tu tombes.
> 
> On a dj eu un exemple avec l'AE, beaucoup de gens se sont lancs sur ce statut car c'tait facile de crer. Et au final, quoi ? Rien... Beaucoup d'AE qui n'apporte pas de CA car la plupart n'ont pas trop investi et/ou ils ont un revenu (job ou allocs) et donc ils ne se sont pas sentis concerns pour prosprer.


Non mais tu plaisantes ? Et aprs on dit que c'est le patron qui a tout et le salari rien ? C'est le patron dj qui permet l'existence des salaris, qui ont leur filet de scurit, eux. Voil le raisonnement qui justement est responsable d'une bonne partie de notre chmage et de notre absence de comptitivit.

----------


## LSMetag

> Donc pour viter l'ultra-capitalisme des USA on fait pareil, super ...


On est dans un systme capitalisme, on est oblig de faire du capitalisme pour ne pas devenir des marginaux. 
Mais le capitalisme c'est un peu comme une boisson alcoolise. Y a des degrs diffrents et a peut tre bon comme dgueulasse. 

Les USA sont le cas extrme o c'est la loi de la jungle. Ou tu bouffes, o tu es bouff, sans scrupules ni considrations thiques, cologiques, solidaires,... L'argent est totalement Roi.
Les pays Europens n'en sont pas  ce point et l'Europe n'a pas cette intention  premire vue. Sinon ils n'accorderaient pas d'aide  la Grce par exemple, ou ne voteraient pas une loi sur le climat.
On n'est pas dans un monde de Bisounours, mais on peut malgr tout peut-tre se protger d'un monde de brutes. Je prfre une Europe qui peut tre autonome  me faire bouffer et pressuriser par les USA.




> Pas tout a fait, on a t oblig de faire des concessions
> http://www.lemonde.fr/pollution/arti...5_1652666.html


Oui j'avais lu cet article. Je n'approuve bien sr pas ce qu'a fait l'Allemagne mais on voit bien que les lobbies n'ont plus leur toute puissance d'avant. Avant, ou ailleurs, a aurait t "Circulez y a rien  voir".

----------


## Invit

> Si tu as des garants et peu de concurrence c'est bon.


Si tu n'as pas de garants et si ton travail est dans une zone trs concurrentielle, a ne l'est plus. Ce sont des paramtres indpendants de la volont du locataire. Personnellement, j'ai mis 2 ans  trouver un logement, et j'ai eu un HLM. Malgr toutes mes tentatives, aucun bailleur ne m'a accept avec un CDI  1280 .



> Le CDI restera le CDI. Donc pas un CDD ou un CPE. Le droit du travail restera, mme s'il sera moins strict. Et tout le monde sera log  la mme enseigne. Donc a ne va rien changer du tout question immobilier.


Justement, non. Si en CDI tu peux ne pas toucher le mme salaire tous les mois (ce que prvoit la rforme de Macron) et si tu as davantage de risques de te faire virer (ce que prvoit la rforme de Macron), le droit du travail est fondamentalement modifi. Tout le monde sera log  la mme enseigne, sauf qu'un propritaire qui a un dossier d'un mec qui touche 2500  par mois et celui d'un mec qui touche 1000  par mois, celui qui touche 2500  par mois pourra au pire se voir baisser son salaire  2000 , ce qui lui permettra de payer son loyer quand mme. Alors que celui qui touche 1000  par mois en CDI ne pourra plus garantir de pouvoir payer son loyer si les accords de son entreprise changent, ou s'il ne peut plus travailler qu' temps partiel ou autres principes de flexibilit prvus. Donc, le bailleur attendra 6 mois de plus s'il le faut, mais il ne prendra plus de CDI au SMIC. Les concerns auront encore plus de difficults  trouver un logement. C'est quand mme un comble.

Pour le minimum retraite, j'ai vrifi et tout le monde y a droit selon cette page,  partir de 65 ans, avec un plafonnement des ressources : https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F16871. Donc, si elle n'a pas les 803  minimum par mois aprs avoir pris sa retraite  65 ans, l'ASPA compltera.




> Le RSA c'est 450. Pourquoi seuls les salaris y auraient droit ?


Je ne comprends pas la question. Les salaris n'y ont pas droit (sauf ceux qui font un nombre d'heure riquiqui).

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est le patron dj qui permet l'existence des salaris, qui ont leur filet de scurit, eux.


Et le patron serait rien sans ses salaris. De plus, le patron n'est pas  la place d'un salari, il investit donc il accepte de se rmunrer sur un risque. Va jouer en bourse et plains toi ensuite  ton agent que tu as perdu, on verra si il va te rembourser ou te donner une allocation. Tu investis, il y a un risque, c'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette.




> Voil le raisonnement qui justement est responsable d'une bonne partie de notre chmage et de notre absence de comptitivit.


Mauvaise pioche... C'est surtout le raisonnement d'un ancien entrepreneur et indpendant maintenant... Et je maintiens que faire sauter le verrou du risque va dresponsabiliser les crateurs / entrepreneurs.

----------


## ManusDei

> Non mais tu plaisantes ? Et aprs on dit que c'est le patron qui a tout et le salari rien ? C'est le patron dj qui permet l'existence des salaris, qui ont leur filet de scurit, eux. Voil le raisonnement qui justement est responsable d'une bonne partie de notre chmage et de notre absence de comptitivit.


Ben quoi ? C'est juste un vibrant plaidoyer nolibral pour la suppression de l'assurance chomge pour tous (parce que c'est bien de rajouter "pour tous").

Edit : tu vois, il rajoute mme le discours sur la dresponsabilisation qui va tout ruiner.

----------


## LSMetag

> Il tait conseiller conomique du prsident avant tout de mme. Pour tre catapult ministre, il ne devait pas en totale opposition avec la politique mene. Tu imagines Mlenchon ou Poutou ministre de l'conomie de Macron ?


Bien sr qu'il n'tait pas en totale opposition puisqu'il conseillait conomiquement. Il est devenu ministre parce qu'il voulait appliquer sa vision (d'ailleurs  la base il voulait tre premier ministre  la place de Valls). Seulement, il s'est retrouv musel, par un prsident extrmement prudent, une assemble compltement histrique, et un gouvernement clat. D'aprs ce que j'ai compris il est parti pour a et aussi par coeurement de la politique politicienne.




> Un certain nombre de SSII ont mis en place des systmes pour favoriser l'embauche (et la garde) de salaris en situation de handicap (SOGETI HT, AUSY, d'autres possiblement). Je ne sais pas  quel point c'est efficace, mais quand je les ai contacts ils taient ractifs.


C'est tout bnef pour la boite si la personne bosse aussi bien qu'un autre. Elle n'a plus de charges sociales  payer. Pour les problmes physiques explicites, il n'y a gnralement aucun problme. Mais quand le problme est plus complexe, a coince si le suivi, le contrle et la pdagogie ne sont pas omniprsents via la mdecine du travail et autres organismes (qui se sont rendus 2 fois cette anne dans ma bote pour expliquer et prendre la temprature). Il y a un manque de comprhension et surtout, du moins en informatique, a reste assez strict. Il y a peu de marges de manoeuvre. Tu peux par exemple tre affect sur des missions en contradiction avec ton handicap, et a devient compliqu. Quand l'entreprise travaille en rgie (ce qui est  80% le cas), l'entreprise veut bien t'embaucher, mais a coince niveau client. Au forfait, il faut que l'entreprise remporte des appels d'offre, et qu'ensuite les dlais et la qualits soient respects pour ne pas perdre d'argent ou le client. Dans ces cas-l, comment faire ?

Chaque ressource est responsable du projet et du contrat et doit forcment travailler comme les autres, malgr ses difficults supplmentaires qui influent sur sa productivit, parfois la qualit de son travail dans certaines situations,.... Ou alors elle est mise au placard. Il n'y a pas encore de jour/homme handicap. Il faudrait peut-tre voir s'il ne serait pas possible alors d'tre dclar 3/4 de ressources, et qu'une autre soit 1/4 de ressource pour aider. Bref a change des codes et donc non a reste compliqu d'tre embauch et gard.

----------


## halaster08

> On n'est pas dans un monde de Bisounours, mais on peut malgr tout peut-tre se protger d'un monde de brutes. Je prfre une Europe qui peut tre autonome  me faire bouffer et pressuriser par les USA.


Excuse moi de te l'apprendre, mais les rformes de Macron vont largement plus dans le sens du monde de brutes / on prend les USA comme modle que dans le bon sens




> Oui j'avais lu cet article. Je n'approuve bien sr pas ce qu'a fait l'Allemagne mais on voit bien que les lobbies n'ont plus leur toute puissance d'avant. Avant, ou ailleurs, a aurait t "Circulez y a rien  voir".


Moi j'y vois le contraire,  cause de la puissance des lobbies on ne peut pas interdire compltement ces saloperies.

----------


## Zirak

> Seulement, il s'est retrouv musel, par un prsident extrmement prudent, une assemble compltement histrique, et un gouvernement clat.


Et un peuple qui dans sa majorit, ne veut pas de cette orientation conomique...

----------


## LSMetag

> Et le patron serait rien sans ses salaris. De plus, le patron n'est pas  la place d'un salari, il investit donc il accepte de se rmunrer sur un risque. Va jouer en bourse et plains toi ensuite  ton agent que tu as perdu, on verra si il va te rembourser ou te donner une allocation. Tu investis, il y a un risque, c'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette.


Je parlais surtout des indpendants, TPE, artisants/commerants qui auraient le droit d'tre soutenus dans l'chec pour rebondir. Mais aprs, qui osera jouer ? Le jeu est permanent. Il ne s'agit pas seulement de crer une bote et le jeu est fini. Il ne faut pas par exemple qu'une mauvaise embauche te mette gameover. Tu penses srieusement qu'un salari est dresponsabilis parce qu'il a le chmage ?

Bien sr qu'un patron n'est rien sans ses salaris. Mais les salaris ne sont rien non plus sans leur patron. Si on peut tre salari c'est aussi parce qu'il y a des patrons qui ont cr des entreprises. Le patron est responsable non seulement de son commerce mais aussi de ses salaris. Aprs ce n'est ni tout noir ni tout blanc. Si le salari ne convient pas du tout et qu'il pnalise l'entreprise de faon significative, il doit pouvoir tre remplac par quelqu'un de plus adquat, et l'autre salari justement trouver une place plus  sa porte dans une autre bote.
Si pour sauver sa bote d'une faillite qui ne rsulte pas de fautes notables de gestion l'employeur doit licencier 10 personnes pour en sauver 40 autres, il doit pouvoir le faire lgalement, dans un cadre prvu par la loi et le code du travail, et que les autres salaris sur le carreau soient vraiment suivis et reclasss. 

Pour le moment, il n'y a pas de cadre quand il s'agit de licenciement. C'est  l'apprciation des prudhommes qui interprtent diffremment selon les juges le code du travail et la situation. Et les sanctions peuvent ne pas tre proportionnes.
C'est une question de droits et de devoirs. Nous avons un code civil et un code pnal clairs. Notre code du travail protge les salaris ce qui est trs bien, mais ne protge pas l'entreprise et ses patrons. Il n'est pas clair et quilibr et l est le problme.

Donc oui, je pense que c'est un quilibre  trouver. Chacun pense que l'autre "camp" a trop de pouvoir. Et c'est a qui fait tout coincer. Actuellement, chacun joue sa vie dans chaque tche professionnelle qu'il entreprend. Ce ne devrait pas tre le cas  un tel degr.

----------


## Lokken

> Et un peuple qui dans sa majorit, ne veut pas de cette orientation conomique...


Cel dpend de quel point de vue on se place... 
Si je regarde la composition du parlement  qui on demandera son avis quand il faudra voter les lois qui incarneront cette orientation conomique, le peuple approuvera totalement (du moins par l'intermdiaire de ses reprsentants)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et un peuple qui dans sa majorit, ne veut pas de cette orientation conomique...


Mais qui l'a lu !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Cel dpend de quel point de vue on se place... 
> Si je regarde la composition du parlement  qui on demandera son avis quand il faudra voter les lois qui incarneront cette orientation conomique, le peuple approuvera totalement (du moins par l'intermdiaire de ses reprsentants)


Car c'est bien connu que les reprsentants suivent bien la volont du peuple.  ::aie:: 


Vous ne m'en voudrez pas, mais je prfre me fier aux ractions du peuple lui-mme, c'est  dire les manifestations contre la loi travail, et les taux d'abstention records aux lections, qu'au vote de politiciens dont la plupart (pas tous), n'ont plus gure de soucis de savoir si ce qu'ils votent va dans le sens du peuple ou non. 

Si le peuple voulait tellement cette orientation conomique, le taux d'abstention aurait t ridiculement bas, et Macron lu avec un score crasant. Au final, il a t lu par moins de 20% du peuple, dont une bonne partie, juste pour faire barrage  Marine...


Edit : Jon, on ne vas pas revenir la dessus, mais non, la majorit du peuple ne l'a pas lu.

----------


## LSMetag

> Et un peuple qui dans sa majorit, ne veut pas de cette orientation conomique...


Le peuple dans sa majorit voudrait "Josphine Ange Gardien" au pouvoir, pour tout rsoudre d'un coup de baguette magique.
Je ne rejoins pas Mlenchon qui dit que les abstentionnistes, c'est ses lecteurs.

Une chose est sre. Macron est lu. Il a une grosse majorit  l'Assemble. Ceux qui n'en voulaient pas n'avaient qu' aller voter autrement. Comme a le gouvernement n'aurait pas eu la confiance.
Sur les 577 dputs, seuls 53 ont vot contre la confiance. Mme ceux d'autres camps politiques ont pu voter pour ou s'abstenir.

Pour moi on est dans une certaine forme de majorit. Ceux qui bougent, et ceux qui restent chez eux, passifs ou rsigns.

----------


## LSMetag

> Si tu n'as pas de garants et si ton travail est dans une zone trs concurrentielle, a ne l'est plus. Ce sont des paramtres indpendants de la volont du locataire. Personnellement, j'ai mis 2 ans  trouver un logement, et j'ai eu un HLM. Malgr toutes mes tentatives, aucun bailleur ne m'a accept avec un CDI  1280 .
> 
> Justement, non. Si en CDI tu peux ne pas toucher le mme salaire tous les mois (ce que prvoit la rforme de Macron) et si tu as davantage de risques de te faire virer (ce que prvoit la rforme de Macron), le droit du travail est fondamentalement modifi. Tout le monde sera log  la mme enseigne, sauf qu'un propritaire qui a un dossier d'un mec qui touche 2500  par mois et celui d'un mec qui touche 1000  par mois, celui qui touche 2500  par mois pourra au pire se voir baisser son salaire  2000 , ce qui lui permettra de payer son loyer quand mme. Alors que celui qui touche 1000  par mois en CDI ne pourra plus garantir de pouvoir payer son loyer si les accords de son entreprise changent, ou s'il ne peut plus travailler qu' temps partiel ou autres principes de flexibilit prvus. Donc, le bailleur attendra 6 mois de plus s'il le faut, mais il ne prendra plus de CDI au SMIC. Les concerns auront encore plus de difficults  trouver un logement. C'est quand mme un comble.


Ben non a reste pareil. Si tu as quelqu'un qui gagne 2500 et que tu en gagne 1000, mme sans modulation, ce sera celui  2500 qui l'emportera. Et bon, il ne faut pas non plus penser que la modulation salariale se fera tous les mois. Sinon personne ne s'en sortirait. C'est au pire programm par rapport  certains besoins prcis de la profession ou dcid temporairement en priode de crise. Celui qui gagne 1000 de toute faon ne pourra pas passer en dessous. Le SMIC n'est pas touch.
J'ai aussi du mal  croire qu'aucun membre de ta famille n'accepte de se porter garant. Surtout qu'on peut cumuler les garants.




> Pour le minimum retraite, j'ai vrifi et tout le monde y a droit selon cette page,  partir de 65 ans, avec un plafonnement des ressources : https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F16871. Donc, si elle n'a pas les 803  minimum par mois aprs avoir pris sa retraite  65 ans, l'ASPA compltera.


Oui elle le touchera si avec ses points elle n'atteint pas les 803. Mais voil, tu bosses comme un tar, avec des priodes pouvant tre totalement sans revenus, pour te taper 803 maximum ? C'est bien plus facile d'tre salari au SMIC dans ce cas. Tu ctiseras toujours, auras un revenu tous les mois (mme au chmage) et tu seras sr d'avoir tes 800 de retraite. 




> Je ne comprends pas la question. Les salaris n'y ont pas droit (sauf ceux qui font un nombre d'heure riquiqui).


Je dis juste que les salaris sont privilgis car ils sont les seuls  avoir droit au chmage. Le RSA ce n'est pas du tout le mme montant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Edit : Jon, on ne vas pas revenir la dessus, mais non, la majorit du peuple ne l'a pas lu.


Ben si ! Sinon, il ne serait pas Prsident. Ceux qui n'ont pas vot ont laiss (quelle qu'en soit la raison) le soin aux autres de dcider. S'ils ne sont pas contents, ben, tant pis pour eux ! 

"Tuco, le monde se divise en deux parties. Ceux qui ont un flingue et ceux qui creusent"  ::mouarf::

----------


## LSMetag

> Excuse moi de te l'apprendre, mais les rformes de Macron vont largement plus dans le sens du monde de brutes / on prend les USA comme modle que dans le bon sens
> 
> 
> Moi j'y vois le contraire,  cause de la puissance des lobbies on ne peut pas interdire compltement ces saloperies.


Va passer quelques mois/annes aux USA et on en reparle...

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux mettre sur le mme plan le patron et le salari, le boss a des responsabilits et forcment il prend cher quand a ne va pas. Donc tu voudrais quoi ? Que la communaut le ddommage pour avoir le droit de se planter ? Ok ! Si on fixe une redistribution obligatoire d'une partie des profits pour les salaris... Ha ben oui, le beurre, l'argent et la crmire ensemble, ce n'est pas possible...

----------


## Invit

> Ben non a reste pareil. Si tu as quelqu'un qui gagne 2500 et que tu en gagne 1000, mme sans modulation, ce sera celui  2500 qui l'emportera. Et bon, il ne faut pas non plus penser que la modulation salariale se fera tous les mois. Sinon personne ne s'en sortirait. C'est au pire programm par rapport  certains besoins prcis de la profession ou dcid temporairement en priode de crise. Celui qui gagne 1000 de toute faon ne pourra pas passer en dessous. Le SMIC n'est pas touch.


Oui, mais les salaris au SMIC ont dj du mal  trouver un logement puisque celui qui touche 2500 sera forcment prioritaire. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que certains n'accepteront plus du tout les CDI au SMIC, alors qu'ils pouvaient le faire jusqu' prsent. Et si, les salaris au SMIC pourront passer en-dessous si l'entreprise rduit leur nombre d'heures du mois, ce qui tait trs difficile jusqu' prsent.




> J'ai aussi du mal  croire qu'aucun membre de ta famille n'accepte de se porter garant. Surtout qu'on peut cumuler les garants.


Ma mre est au minimum vieillesse, mon pre est au RSA, mes frres ont des emplois prcaires. C'est la ralit pour pas mal d'entre nous aujourd'hui. Je suis tonne que tu aies du mal  le croire.





> Oui elle le touchera si avec ses points elle n'atteint pas les 803. Mais voil, tu bosses comme un tar, avec des priodes pouvant tre totalement sans revenus, pour te taper 803 maximum ? C'est bien plus facile d'tre salari au SMIC dans ce cas. Tu ctiseras toujours, auras un revenu tous les mois (mme au chmage) et tu seras sr d'avoir tes 800 de retraite.


Oui, actuellement, un salari au CDI a une situation plus stable qu'un libral. Ce que je reproche  cette politique, c'est de supprimer la stabilit du CDI. Pas d'ajouter de la stabilit aux libraux.




> Je dis juste que les salaris sont privilgis car ils sont les seuls  avoir droit au chmage. Le RSA ce n'est pas du tout le mme montant.


Je suis d'accord, le chmage doit tre tendu. Je questionne simplement l'efficacit de la mesure sur la cration d'entreprise. Mais je suis d'accord.

----------


## halaster08

> Va passer quelques mois/annes aux USA et on en reparle...


Bel argument de fond ...
Pas besoin d'y vivre pour savoir comment leur modle conomique fonctionne.

Et donc vouloir faire de la faire la "start-up Nation" c'est pas essay de rapprocher du modle Amricain ?
Dtruire le code du travail c'est pas essay de rapprocher du modle Amricain ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ma mre est au minimum vieillesse, mon pre est au RSA, mes frres ont des emplois prcaires. C'est la ralit pour pas mal d'entre nous aujourd'hui. Je suis tonne que tu aies du mal  le croire.


En parlant de a :
La moiti des Franais reoivent des aides de la CAF
_50% des habitants de l'Hexagone peroivent des aides de la CAF (Caisse d'allocations familiales). Plus prcisment, elles sont verses  12,5 millions de foyers, qui couvrent 32 millions de personnes. Le nombre d'allocataires a augment de 6,2% en 2016,  cause de la mise en place de la prime d'activit, remplaant le RSA activit et la prime pour l'emploi._

Je ne suis pas trs dou pour demander les aides comme les APL par exemple.
Cela dit je peux m'en passer, donc autant ne rien demander...
C'est horrible les formulaire, les documents, les pices  joindre, rien que de l'crire a me met mal  l'aise.
C'est puissant la phobie administrative.

----------


## TiranusKBX

@Conan Lord
Pas la peine de faire changer d'avis @LSMetag
Il y a un dicton qui dit: "c'est uniquement quand on est dans la merde que l'on se rencontre  quel point a pus"

----------


## LSMetag

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux mettre sur le mme plan le patron et le salari, le boss a des responsabilits et forcment il prend cher quand a ne va pas. Donc tu voudrais quoi ? Que la communaut le ddommage pour avoir le droit de se planter ? Ok ! Si on fixe une redistribution obligatoire d'une partie des profits pour les salaris... Ha ben oui, le beurre, l'argent et la crmire ensemble, ce n'est pas possible...


Et pourtant c'est ce qui devrait tre ! Il y a quelques entreprises o les salaris sont des sortes d'actionnaires. Pour moi, au moins  l'chelle TPE/PME, le patron et les salaris devraient tous se serrer les coudes et tre partie prenante.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais qui l'a lu !


Peuple de cons qui vote la dissolution du peuple tout seul

----------


## Lokken

> Et pourtant c'est ce qui devrait tre ! Il y a quelques entreprises o les salaris sont des sortes d'actionnaires. Pour moi, au moins  l'chelle TPE/PME, le patron et les salaris devraient tous se serrer les coudes et tre partie prenante.


Tu ne serai pas en train de faire la pub des scop ?
Fais attention si tu continue tu vas virer communiste ::dehors::

----------


## Zirak

> Ben si ! Sinon, il ne serait pas Prsident. Ceux qui n'ont pas vot ont laiss (quelle qu'en soit la raison) le soin aux autres de dcider. S'ils ne sont pas contents, ben, tant pis pour eux !


Bah non toujours pas, dj y'a pas de "tant pis pour eux", ils ont les mmes droits et devoirs ainsi que la mme libert d'expression que les autres... Et mme si il a t lu, cela n'a pas t par la "majorit" des franais, il a t lu  cause du fonctionnement de notre systme d'lection, pas car la majorit du peuple a vot pour lui. Tu peux penser ce que tu veux des abstentionnistes, si tu affirmes qu'il a t lu par la majorit des franais, t'as un srieux problme...

Enfin bref, obvious troll is obvious, c'est pour a que j'ai dit que je ne reviendrais pas la-dessus. 



@LSMetag : je... non en fait rien, reste avec tes illusions, on en reparlera dans X mois quand le nombre de chmeurs aura continu d'augmenter, et que tu auras toujours autant de difficults  te faire embaucher  cause de ton "handicap".

Car mme si les patrons ont encore plus de facilit  se dbarrasser des mauvais lments, je veux bien que tu m'expliques ce qui te fait penser que les patrons te donneront plus ta chance  toi par la suite, plutt qu'aux X millions de chmeurs valides moins contraignants  employer ? Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport ?

En quoi diminuer les cots des licenciements "abusifs" (abusif hein, donc  priori qui n'aurait pas lieu d'tre), va augmenter les embauches ? Si tu licencie un mec sans raison a va augmenter ton carnet de commande ?

Quand l'entreprise traverse une mauvaise passe, il existe dj diverses solutions comme les licenciements conomiques, le chmage technique pay par Ple Emploi, etc etc. 


Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est que tu voudrais que les patrons, et les libraux, qui certes, prennent des risques, mais gagnent beaucoup plus, aient les mmes aides que les autres. Mais comme l'a dit TallyHo (il me semble), on ne peut pas avoir, le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crmire... Ils ont choisi ce mode de fonctionnement, avec ses avantages et ses risques, on ne leur a pas mis un flingue sur la tempe  ce que je sache. 

Ils veulent la mme retraite que les autres, bah qu'ils aillent se faire chier pour un smic aux ordres d'un patron, comme les autres...  Un mdecin ou une infirmire libral gagne plus,  eux de grer leur argent et a effectivement mettre de ct pour leur retraite, ils ont choisi. Ils veulent avoir droit au chmage ? Perso, j'y vois pas d'inconvnients, du moment qu'ils cotisent pour. Mais une bonne partie du reste du programme va juste paupriser encore plus une bonne partie de la population, et je suis dsol, mais je ne risquerais pas a pour que des gens qui vivent dj mieux qu'une bonne partie des franais, puissent vivre encore mieux. 

Tu peux dire ce que tu veux sur la situation de ta soeur, elle est tomb sur un collgue qui a failli plomber leur affaire, c'est pas de bol, mais on ne va pas perdre la moiti de nos acquis sociaux  cause de a, au pire, si elle peut prouver que c'est de sa faute, qu'elle l'attaque en justice et aille chercher sa retraite chez lui...  ::aie::

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui, mais les salaris au SMIC ont dj du mal  trouver un logement puisque celui qui touche 2500 sera forcment prioritaire. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que certains n'accepteront plus du tout les CDI au SMIC, alors qu'ils pouvaient le faire jusqu' prsent. Et si, les salaris au SMIC pourront passer en-dessous si l'entreprise rduit leur nombre d'heures du mois, ce qui tait trs difficile jusqu' prsent.


Si passer en dessous du SMIC est possible, alors l j'ai un gros point de dsaccord ! Sauf circonstances vitales et phmres.




> Ma mre est au minimum vieillesse, mon pre est au RSA, mes frres ont des emplois prcaires. C'est la ralit pour pas mal d'entre nous aujourd'hui. Je suis tonne que tu aies du mal  le croire.


Dsol. Ce n'est pas que j'ai du mal  le croire, c'est que pour moi un tel niveau de prcarit et de pauvret me semblait trs minoritaire et qu'il y avait de meilleures protections pour a. Donc oui sur le coup je la boucle. Je suis un privilgi alors puisque j'ai un papa instit  la retraite (et rien d'autre) qui peut faire caution pour moi.




> Oui, actuellement, un salari au CDI a une situation plus stable qu'un libral. Ce que je reproche  cette politique, c'est de supprimer la stabilit du CDI. Pas d'ajouter de la stabilit aux libraux.


Comme dit dans un autre post, c'est compliqu. C'est les 2 faces d'une mme pice. Il faut que le salari soit suffisamment protg pour se sentir en scurit mais aussi que l'employeur ne se sente pas pieds et poings lis ds qu'il a embauch quelqu'un. Dans les faits, globalement, le CDI restera stable  mon avis et a ne devrait normalement affecter que les situations de crises ou de rels prjudices.  Actuellement tu te fais dj virer si tu ne signes pas un avenant sur ton contrat.
Je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux :

- Ne pas embaucher et laisser grandir le chmage, 
- Embaucher puis ensuite pousser  la dmission ou au suicide ou encore mettre au placard, 
- Embaucher puis assister  l'invitable fin d'une entreprise qui n'aura pas pu se renouveler, 
- Restructurer sa bote en adaptant son mtier  son temps ou  la tendance, ce qui implique d'investir, de former, d'embaucher des personnes plus qualifies, et malheureusement pour contrebalancer se sparer d'autres

----------


## LSMetag

> Bel argument de fond ...
> Pas besoin d'y vivre pour savoir comment leur modle conomique fonctionne.
> 
> Et donc vouloir faire de la faire la "start-up Nation" c'est pas essay de rapprocher du modle Amricain ?
> Dtruire le code du travail c'est pas essay de rapprocher du modle Amricain ?


Moi je trouve a bien de faire de la Start-Up Nation plutt que du Soin-Palliatif Nation.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peuple de cons qui vote la dissolution du peuple tout seul


En fait non. Le peuple, le vrai (celui de Zirak, Tallyho et autres) ne votent pas ! Il se plaint que ceux qui votent ne votent pas bien. C'est diffrent. 

Le peuple, le vrai (celui de Zirak, Tallyho et autres), il rle, il revendique, il proteste, il n'est jamais content, et a raison de l'tre. En effet, il est forcment contre le pouvoir en place, puisqu'il ne l'a pas lu (il ne vote pas !). 

Le peuple, le vrai (celui de Zirak, Tallyho et autres), il a tout compris. Il ne vote pas ! Ainsi il montre qu'il n'est pas dupe, il met ainsi en pril le systme, car il montre que la majorit est contre eux. Ainsi le pouvoir en place a peur, car il sait qu'il n'est pas majoritaire et il va falloir qu'il en tienne compte... 

Ha ben non ! Finalement, le pouvoir en a rien  faire ! Il est lu, il a la majorit absolue et il p****  la r*** de ceux qui ont tout compris...  ::aie:: 

Finalement, je me demande qui a tout compris et qui est une grosse buse !  :;):

----------


## Chauve souris

Puisqu'on parle de nos petites (et grandes) misres, moi j'ai foutu le camp de l'amre patrie parce que, y perdurer, c'tait me retrouver sdf. En Amrique du sud on peut bricoler dans des petits jobs, c'est autoris. Pour une petite entreprise commerciale ou artisanale le bnef brut est le bnef net. Il n'y a pas d'impts hormis les impts locaux et ils sont trs lger (par contre ne vous attendez pas  des amnagements luxueux aux frais de la municipalit). Donc avec un minimum de capital (6.000 EUR) on peut vivre si on a bien choisit son crneau.

En France c'est impossible car on est tax  mort (forfait) avant d'avoir engrang un euro. Et je ne vous dit pas ce qu'il en est des impts locaux. Bien simple on est pass du quantitatif (impts sur ce que l'on gagne) au qualitatif (impts sur ce que l'on a). Dans ma situation j'ai une somptueuse retraite de 88 EUR/mois (il est vrai que je n'ai pas cotis beaucoup puisque j'tais  mon compte, mais il a cotis l'immigrant illgal qui touche dix fois plus et qu'on loge gratuitement ?). Et a n'empcherait nullement l'tat franais de me demander 3.000 EUR/an d'impts locaux si j'avais persist  habiter en France dans le pavillon hrit de ma mre. Je me serais vite retrouv  la rue, mme en ayant vendu le pavillon (ce que j'ai fait) car il aurait impossible pour moi d'avoir la moindre location (avec ma retraite chapeau). Au moins ici la vente du pavillon je l'ai plac dans des comptes  termes qui me rapportent 11 % par an (s'ils sont bloqu deux ans) et dans une monnaie stable. Je peux me tirer ainsi, en rentier, une petite retraite confortable vu le cot de la vie ici (242 EUR/mois de location pour un trois pices confortable avec une terrasse-balcon et pas d'impts locaux et le gasoil pour ma grosse tuture quatquateuze est  0,68 EUR/litre).

Ceci pour vous dire qu'il est devenu impossible concrtement de vivre en France si on est pas friqu et mme trs friqu. Que ce fric provienne d'un salaire bien pay (aprs impts) ou de placements juteux (aprs les taxes) tel n'est pas la question.

Il est donc inutile de spculer comme je lis dans les posts prcdents sur les avantages et inconvnients respectifs du salariat ou de l'entrepreneuriat. Si vous ne dgagez pas un (gros) minimum de bnf dans tous les cas, vous serez dans la misre. On rpte pourtant assez souvent  chaque tude sociologique que la France produit de plus en plus de pauvres (en mme temps qu'il est devenu impossible de vivre pauvrement contrairement  beaucoup d'autres pays) en mme temps qu'une petite quantit de trs riches le sont de plus en plus. La classe moyenne aise c'est fini ! Ceux qui se payaient des voiliers dans les annes 70 (milieu que j'ai bien connu) c'est fini ! Ils sont sur la corde raide  la merci d'un licenciement conomique, leurs taxes et impts s'envolent  et leurs rejetons ne trouvent que des stages.

Mais en mme temps ils sont irrmdiablement scotchs  la France. A croire que la phrase de Marx : "les proltaires n'ont pas de patrie" ne s'applique , dans les faits, qu'aux patrons de transnationales. Alors ils pleurent, ils rlent tout en continuant  veauter pour les mmes. Je suis de plus en plus nietzschen sur mes vieux jours en considrant qu'il n'y a pas de victimes innocentes...

----------


## LSMetag

> Tu ne serai pas en train de faire la pub des scop ?
> Fais attention si tu continue tu vas virer communiste


Fondamentalement, je suis plus  gauche qu' droite. Je n'ai d'ailleurs pas vot En Marche pour les lgislatives mais pour la candidate PS. Je suis juste raliste et j'essaie de me mettre dans la peau du plus grand nombre de personnes. C'est d'ailleurs pour a que je mets sur le mme plan entrepreneur et salari. Pour moi la justice sociale, c'est l'quit pour tous. Chacun ses droits et ses devoirs complmentaires. Je pense aussi  l'intrt gnral  moyen/long terme avant mon intrt  moi et a passe forcment par une dose de pragmatique sachant qu'on ne peut pas faire des lois entirement favorables  7 milliards d'individus.

----------


## Zirak

> Finalement, je me demande qui a tout compris et qui est une grosse buse !


Une grosse buse je ne sais pas, un gros troll j'ai bien mon ide...

J'ai dis que le peuple qui ne votait pas avait raison ou je ne sais quoi ? Non, j'ai dit que Macron n'avait pas lu par la majorit du peuple, et que donc on pouvait penser que la majorit du peuple n'tait pas pour son programme, point. Si il avait t si sollicit que cela, bah il n'y aurait pas eu tant d'abstention justement...  

Merci de ne pas dformer mes propos, juste car tu ne te sens plus pisser d'avoir t voter et que tu pense que cela fait de toi quelqu'un de suprieur.  :;): 






> Je suis juste raliste et j'essaie de me mettre dans la peau du plus grand nombre de personnes.


Vu comme tu es  ct de la ralit financire d'une bonne partie des franais, change de mthode, car la tu n'es pas dans la peau du plus grand nombre, mais dj dans celle de certains privilgis...

----------


## LSMetag

@ Zirak :

Moi je ne pense pas qu' ma pomme c'est tout. Au fait le licenciement conomique, justement c'est ce qui a fait sortir tout le monde dans la rue car on osait l'inscrire dans le code du travail. Tu parles de chmage technique pay par Ple Emploi, pourquoi pas. Mais qui paye Pole Emploi pour le faire ? Nous. Veut-on rester dans une spirale sans fin en mettant tout notre argent dans du palliatif ou veut-on tenter quelque chose de diffrent pour relancer la machine, quitte  avoir quelques annes difficiles ?

Des gens qui se prtendent de gauche sont tout aussi gostes que ceux qui sont de droite. Ce monde est peupl d'gostes retranchs derrire des idologies. Ds qu'un changement qui n'arrange pas quelqu'un est propos, il gueule sans se proccuper du poids de son drangement par rapport  ce que a peut apporter globalement. Je ne suis peut-tre qu'un "capitaliste de droite au service des patrons", mais j'essaye au moins de penser  tout le monde, comme des tres humains, et de voir un meilleur avenir pour les 50 annes  venir.

Je suis peut-tre utopique. L'utopie n'est pas forcment un compte de fe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est lu, il a la majorit absolue et il p****  la r*** de ceux qui ont tout compris...


Quelque part Macron c'est une opportunit.
C'est un type qui veut emmener le pays exactement o les franais ne veulent pas aller.
Normalement les franais devraient systmatiquement tre massivement contre les dcisions du gouvernement.
Et comme avec Valls, a va passer de force (il a utilis 6 ou 8 fois le 49,3).

Avec un peu de chance les franais seront motiv aprs 5 ans de viol.
Macron peut tre fdrateur, peut tre que les franais vont mettre leur diffrences de ct pour s'allier grce  leur haine de Macron qu'ils partageront tous.

Ou alors pas du tout...
On va brasser du vent pendant 5 ans, la France de 2022 sera comme la Grce de 2015 et voil.
En tout cas on va souffrir et on l'a dj anticip.
On sait que les dcisions seront mauvaises et ne bnficieront pas au peuple.

----------


## LSMetag

> Vu comme tu es  ct de la ralit financire d'une bonne partie des franais, change de mthode, car la tu n'es pas dans la peau du plus grand nombre, mais dj dans celle de certains privilgis...


Oui je pense que je suis en effet privilgi par rapport  certains (on l'est tous d'ailleurs), mais je pense aussi qu'il faudrait un traitement de choc pour arrter cette spirale infernale qui bouffe notre pays.
Srement parce que je n'ai ni femme ni enfant, je n'ai qu' m'occuper de moi et mes revenus suffisent. Ou parce que je ne suis pas issu d'une famille de 5 enfants avec juste un SMIC pour tous, mais juste d'une famille de 4 personnes avec "juste" le revenu d'un instit ?

Il y a toujours pire que soi. Mais si on ne se concentre que sur le pire du pire ou le meilleur du meilleur, on agit pour eux, et on pnalise tout le reste. Il y aura toujours des mcontents. C'est a la politique et la responsabilit. Il faut agir pour le plus grand nombre.

----------


## LSMetag

> Quelque part Macron c'est une opportunit.
> C'est un type qui veut emmener le pays exactement o les franais ne veulent pas aller.
> Normalement les franais devraient systmatiquement tre massivement contre les dcisions du gouvernement.
> Et comme avec Valls, a va passer de force (il a utilis 6 ou 8 fois le 49,3).
> 
> Avec un peu de chance les franais seront motiv aprs 5 ans de viol.
> Macron peut tre fdrateur, peut tre que les franais vont mettre leur diffrences de ct pour s'allier grce  leur haine de Macron qu'ils partageront tous.
> 
> Ou alors pas du tout...
> ...


De toute faon c'est un coup de pocker. Ca passe bien ou a casse bien. On le sait  peu prs tous. Si Macron se plante, les fourches vont ressortir...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai dis que le peuple qui ne votait pas avait raison ou je ne sais quoi ? Non, j'ai dit que Macron n'avait pas lu par la majorit du peuple, et que donc on pouvait penser que la majorit du peuple n'tait pas pour son programme, point.


En ne votant pas, on laisse les autres dcider pour soi. Donc, en quelque sorte, on adhre  la majorit de ceux qui vote par abandon de son droit de vote.




> Si il avait t si sollicit que cela, bah il n'y aurait pas eu tant d'abstention justement...


Et inversement, s'il y avait eu autant de gens contre lui, ils auraient massivement vot pour autre chose, ou blanc, pour montrer leur dsaccord.




> Normalement les franais devraient systmatiquement tre massivement contre les dcisions du gouvernement.


Peut-tre, mais ils prfrent la pche, la plage, le vlo ou la tlralit. Enfin, bref, voter c'est pas leur truc. Se plaindre des rsultats, oui, bouger leur cul pour le faire savoir, non !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si Macron se plante, les fourches vont ressortir...


Ses objectifs sont diffrents de ceux des franais.
Lui il s'en fout de faire diminuer le chmage.
Il veut juste faire plaisir  ses potes banquiers, ses potes louche (comme Attali et Minc) et son idole Merkel.

Il va essayer de privatiser encore un peu plus que ces prdcesseurs.
Il va augmenter le nombre de vaccins obligatoire (il y aurait une ministre lie avec l'industrie pharmaceutique que a m'tonnerait pas, comme l'autre #@%* de Roselyne Bachelot  l'poque).
Il va faire diminuer les retraites.
Il va supprimer le CDI.
Etc.

On va rgresser socialement.
Mais a ne va pas vraiment aider l'conomie de la France.




> Se plaindre des rsultats, oui, bouger leur cul pour le faire savoir, non !


Si par "le faire savoir" vous entendez "manifestez", autant rien faire puisque a ne sert  rien...
 moins que a devienne ultra violent, que le gouvernement envoie l'arme et que l'arme prenne la dfense du peuple au lieu d'couter le gouvernement.

Ce serait beau une foule de milliers de franais en colre qui vont l o le plus de ministres vivent pour aller leur casser la gueule.

----------


## Zirak

> @ Zirak :
> 
> Moi je ne pense pas qu' ma pomme c'est tout. Au fait le licenciement conomique, justement c'est ce qui a fait sortir tout le monde dans la rue car on osait l'inscrire dans le code du travail. Tu parles de chmage technique pay par Ple Emploi, pourquoi pas. Mais qui paye Pole Emploi pour le faire ? Nous. Veut-on rester dans une spirale sans fin en mettant tout notre argent dans du palliatif ou veut-on tenter quelque chose de diffrent pour relancer la machine, quitte  avoir quelques annes difficiles ?
> 
> Des gens qui se prtendent de gauche sont tout aussi gostes que ceux qui sont de droite. Ce monde est peupl d'gostes retranchs derrire des idologies. Ds qu'un changement qui n'arrange pas quelqu'un est propos, il gueule sans se proccuper du poids de son drangement par rapport  ce que a peut apporter globalement. Je ne suis peut-tre qu'un "capitaliste de droite au service des patrons", mais j'essaye au moins de penser  tout le monde, comme des tres humains, et de voir un meilleur avenir pour les 50 annes  venir.
> 
> Je suis peut-tre utopique. L'utopie n'est pas forcment un compte de fe.



Je ne vois pas le rapport ? 

Tu crois que quand on te dit que favoriser les licenciements, cela ne va pas augmenter le carnet de commande, on ne pense pas justement  tout les franais qui vont se faire licencier et qui ne retrouveront peut-tre pas de boulot derrire ? En quoi c'est tre goste ? 

Pour relancer la machine, y'a pas 150 solutions, il faut des commandes, et pour avoir des commandes, il faut innover. 

Ce n'est pas en virant les gens, qui du coup vont moins consommer, que tu vas relancer quoi que ce soit car moins de consommations = moins de commandes = pas d'embauches, je ne vois pas ce qui n'est pas clair la-dedans ? 

Tu ne fais que ressortir mot pour mot le discours du MEDEF, avec absolument aucune preuve de quoi que ce soit. Ah ils te disent que si il ont moins de contraintes, ils pourront du coup embaucher plus facilement ? Ils disaient aussi qu'avec le CICE, ils allaient crer un bon million d'emplois, mais au final, plus des 3/4 sont partis en dividendes. 

Tu n'es pas utopiste, tu es crdule. 

Tu ne veux pas faire que du palliatif ? Et bien il faut investir dans les formations, les reconversions, ou que sais-je, mais faciliter les licenciements, et casser le code du travail pour que les grosses multinationales puissent imposer leurs conditions  tout le pays, j'attends toujours la dmonstration de comment cela va crer de l'emploi, et surtout de l'emploi permettant de vivre convenablement, pas des contrats  l'arrache  0h o on t'appelle que 5h par semaine quand on a besoin, ou pay 1 de l'heure comme on peut trouver dans d'autres pays que l'on nous vend comme modle. 






> Peut-tre, mais ils prfrent la pche, la plage, le vlo ou la tlralit. Enfin, bref, voter c'est pas leur truc. Se plaindre des rsultats, oui, bouger leur cul pour le faire savoir, non !


Mais oui, tous les abstentionnistes ne sont que des glandeurs qui restent scotchs devant TPMP. On dirait ryu avec tes gnralisations pourries... Je ne te rponds mme plus.


Edit : Bouger son cul c'est voter ? Dans les annes 80, Coluche dnonait dj exactement ce qui se passe aujourd'hui, aprs plus de 30 ans de vote, rien ne s'est amliorer, bien au contraire, c'est de pire en pire. Effectivement, on voit que cela porte ses fruits de voter...

Vous reprendrez bien un peu de poire  lavement ou de sandwich au caca pendant encore quelques quinquennats non ?


Edit2: les pauvres dputs qui n'ont que 3 CDD de 5 ans, mais pays combien de fois au dessus du salaire mdian ? Avec combien d'avantages en nature ? Et non, aprs ce n'est pas le chmage, dans le pire des cas, la grosse majorit ne fait que reprendre son job d'avant.  Ah et pendant leurs 3 CDD, ils ont un taux prfrentiel pour leur cotisation retraite (c'est plutt la qu'il faudrait se pencher, si tu veux l'galit pour tous, notamment pour ta soeur..)

----------


## LSMetag

Mon dieu Ryu2000, mais arrtez la caricature ! Vous vous dcrdibilisez !

Je ne me ferais pas chier  tre prsident juste pour aider mes copains,  passer des nuits blanches,  devoir aller dans 3 pays diffrents le mme jour,  me faire publiquement insulter partout,  m'occuper d'ingrats,  tre scrut  la loupe, tre cible d'assassinats, aller voir des .... comme Poutine pour vendre des rafales,  ne rien pouvoir dcider correctement par moi-mme,  me faire trahir,...

J'apprends aussi que si tu oses exercer le mtier de banquier, tu n'es plus lgitimes pour diriger un pays, mme si tu n'es pas ligible  l'ISF, et que tes amis sont forcment des banquiers.

"Bouger son cul pour le faire savoir", c'est voter. Ou s'engager soi-mme. Se prsenter  des lections,... Je rappelle que la plupart des dputs de quinquennat ont quitt leur emploi, parfois vendu leur entreprise, pour tenter de servir la nation. En acceptant le non cumul des mandats. Bref ils ont au mieux 3 CDD de 5 ans. Et aprs, au chmage.

Les manifestations reprsentent toujours une minorit. Sinon il y aurait des millions de personnes dans les rues. Et ceux qui manifestent le plus souvent, la CGT, ne reprsentent mme pas 5% des travailleurs...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne me ferais pas chier  tre prsident juste pour aider mes copains


C'est une figure de style...




> J'apprends aussi que si tu oses exercer le mtier de banquier


Bon aprs a dpend Arlette Laguiller bossait dans une banque.
Et elle est un tout petit plus respectable que Macron.

Mais Macron a subit trop de mauvaises influences...
Il ne fait pas parti d'un bon cercle.
Tout autour de lui est pourri.

Les banques sont tout de mme responsable de la crise conomique actuelle, donc j'ai pas envie d'tre tolrant envers elles.
Les gars comme Jacques Attali c'est pas ma tasse de th...




> "Bouger son cul pour le faire savoir", c'est voter. Ou s'engager soi-mme. Se prsenter  des lections,...


Non mais a sert  rien, arrter d'avoir foi dans notre "dmocratie", c'est ridicule.
a n'arrivera jamais qu'un petit franais lambda crer son partie et que a devienne norme. (bon le parti de Dupont Aignan grandi un peu, donc on peut faire des trucs quand mme)
Si t'as pas le soutiens des mdias tu resteras rien du tout.
Le FN ne peut mme pas avoir un prt en France, par exemple...




> Sinon il y aurait des millions de personnes dans les rues.


Il y a eu vraiment beaucoup beaucoup de monde  la manif pour tous et a venait pas d'un syndicat, mais a n'a quand mme rien chang.

----------


## LSMetag

> Je ne vois pas le rapport ? 
> 
> Tu crois que quand on te dit que favoriser les licenciements, cela ne va pas augmenter le carnet de commande, on ne pense pas justement  tout les franais qui vont se faire licencier et qui ne retrouveront peut-tre pas de boulot derrire ? En quoi c'est tre goste ? 
> 
> Pour relancer la machine, y'a pas 150 solutions, il faut des commandes, et pour avoir des commandes, il faut innover. 
> 
> Ce n'est pas en virant les gens, qui du coup vont moins consommer, que tu vas relancer quoi que ce soit car moins de consommations = moins de commandes = pas d'embauches, je ne vois pas ce qui n'est pas clair la-dedans ? 
> 
> Tu ne fais que ressortir mot pour mot le discours du MEDEF, avec absolument aucune preuve de quoi que ce soit. Ah ils te disent que si il ont moins de contraintes, ils pourront du coup embaucher plus facilement ? Ils disaient aussi qu'avec le CICE, ils allaient crer un bon million d'emplois, mais au final, plus des 3/4 sont partis en dividendes. 
> ...


Tu crois quoi, que Macron veut uniquement faciliter les licenciements pour faire plaisir au MEDEF ? Tout ce que tu dis, les investissements, la formation, la reconversion, tout a est dans la feuille de route du gouvernement. Tu as raison tout passe dans l'innovation. On est compltement d'accord l-dessus. Mais pour pouvoir innover, les investissements de l'Etat seul, dont les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe, et dont les structures sont limites ne suffiront pas. Il faut que le priv le fasse aussi. Et nous n'avons pas encore d'assassins pouvant leur mettre le coteau sous la gorge pour les forcer  cracher l'argent. 
D'une part il y a de mauvaises habitudes prises qui favorisent le status quo. Des entreprises tournent comme une horloge, mais une horloge sur laquelle on ne peut pas changer les piles. En gros "tant que a marche" on continue. Et quand a ne marche plus, on coule. Il y a celles qui comptent leurs sous. Et c'est justement celles-l, les TPE/PME, qui sont les principales cibles des rformes de Macron. Restructurer sa bote ce n'est pas anodin du tout quand on n'est pas un gant.

D'autre part, ceux qui pourraient innover, en venant chez nous depuis l'tranger, ne le font pas,  cause de nos taxes et de notre code du travail plus contraignants qu'ailleurs.
Le problme est l. C'est que nous ne somme pas COMPETITIFS ! Si ailleurs ils avaient un code du travail aussi dur que le ntre, on ne serait peut-tre pas dans cette situation de concurrence.

Des gants chez nous qui veulent innover, il n'y en a pas. Tout au plus on peut les dissuader d'aller voir ailleurs en tant justement un minimum attractif. Mais ceux-l, il ne faut pas trop y croire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais oui, tous les abstentionnistes ne sont que des glandeurs qui restent scotchs devant TPMP.


H Ho ! J'ai laiss le choix avec la pche ou la plage, et j'ai pas prcis d'mission TV particulire ! 




> Edit : Bouger son cul c'est voter ? Dans les annes 80, Coluche dnonait dj exactement ce qui se passe aujourd'hui, aprs plus de 30 ans de vote, rien ne s'est amliorer, bien au contraire, c'est de pire en pire. Effectivement, on voit que cela porte ses fruits de voter...
> 
> Vous reprendrez bien un peu de poire  lavement ou de sandwich au caca pendant encore quelques quinquennats non ?


Et tu crois vraiment que le changement va arriver en laissant la dcision aux seuls sympathisants politiques ? Parce qu'au final, si je suis votre raisonnement, le "peuple", celui qui n'est pas encart, ne doit pas voter pour montrer son mcontentement. Y aura peut-tre 70% d'abstention. Et ? Tu crois franchement que a changera quelque chose ?

----------


## Lokken

> Tu crois quoi, que Macron veut uniquement faciliter les licenciements pour faire plaisir au MEDEF ? Tout ce que tu dis, les investissements, la formation, la reconversion, tout a est dans la feuille de route du gouvernement. Tu as raison tout passe dans l'innovation. On est compltement d'accord l-dessus. Mais pour pouvoir innover, les investissements de l'Etat seul, dont les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe, et dont les structures sont limites ne suffiront pas. Il faut que le priv le fasse aussi. Et nous n'avons pas encore d'assassins pouvant leur mettre le coteau sous la gorge pour les forcer  cracher l'argent.


Au sujet de l'innovation, et des aides de l'tat incitant les entreprises  innover : Il n'y a pas si longtemps, j'tais en prestation pour une ESN. On nous avait demand de faire remonter  nos managers tous les sujets *raliss en clientle et donc pays par le client* qui pourraient rentrer dans les critres du CICE. Et ensuite pour certains de faire le dossier pour que l'ESN touche sa part de CICE.
Renseignements pris autour de moi, de nombreuses ESN avaient les mmes pratiques. Les dossiers ont t valids et fonds verss...

Le problme est il un manque d'innovation, ou un problme gnral de mentalits ?

----------


## LSMetag

> Les banques sont tout de mme responsable de la crise conomique actuelle, donc j'ai pas envie d'tre tolrant envers elles.
> Les gars comme Jacques Attali c'est pas ma tasse de th...


UNE banque amricaine. Lehman Brothers. Aprs a a fait effet domino.




> Non mais a sert  rien, arrter d'avoir foi dans notre "dmocratie", c'est ridicule.
> a n'arrivera jamais qu'un petit franais lambda crer son partie et que a devienne norme. (bon le parti de Dupont Aignan grandi un peu, donc on peut faire des trucs quand mme)


Il a fait comment Macron alors ? C'est parce qu'il a t ministre 1 an et demi ? Pour son parti, il a d faire un emprunt et recevoir des dons. Il ne doit rien  une soit-disant fortune. Juste  des mois et des mois de porte  porte, et le sige du parti, ben c'tait dans un bar.




> Il y a eu vraiment beaucoup beaucoup de monde  la manif pour tous et a venait pas d'un syndicat, mais a n'a quand mme rien chang.


A Paris, 24000 participants selon la police, 200 000 selon les organisateurs. Donc on va dire 100 000 en gros. Une paille quoi. D'autant que d'aprs les sondages, 80% taient pour le mariage homosexuel.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu crois que quand on te dit que favoriser les licenciements, cela ne va pas augmenter le carnet de commande, on ne pense pas justement  tout les franais qui vont se faire licencier et qui ne retrouveront peut-tre pas de boulot derrire ? En quoi c'est tre goste ?


Ils comptent galement faciliter les dparts. La possibilit de lcher ta SSII en 3 mois sur certains projets longs (genre avec 1 an de monte en comptence) sans avoir  passer par la case RSA pourrait tout  fait en calmer certains managers. Sinon tant pis pour eux.

Il y a tout un volet du programme de Macron sur la formation continue dont on entend en effet pas parler pour le moment, mais qui pourrait tre dans le projet de loi non ?

----------


## LSMetag

> Au sujet de l'innovation, et des aides de l'tat incitant les entreprises  innover : Il n'y a pas si longtemps, j'tais en prestation pour une ESN. On nous avait demand de faire remonter  nos managers tous les sujets *raliss en clientle et donc pays par le client* qui pourraient rentrer dans les critres du CICE. Et ensuite pour certains de faire le dossier pour que l'ESN touche sa part de CICE.
> Renseignements pris autour de moi, de nombreuses ESN avaient les mmes pratiques. Les dossiers ont t valids et fonds verss...
> 
> Le problme est il un manque d'innovation, ou un problme gnral de mentalits ?


Les 2 mon capitaine... Il faut vraiment arriver  faire du donnant-donnant et du perdant-perdant. Voila aussi pourquoi Macron veut rformer le CICE. Il faut vraiment qu'on trouve un moyen de rendre perdants ceux qui agissent en perdants. Et l'inverse pour ceux qui osent.
Je ne sais pas comment ce sera fait. Il y a la question des bonnes volonts, qui sont nombreuses, et il y a aussi la question de l'incitation des moins bonnes volonts.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ils comptent galement faciliter les dparts. La possibilit de lcher ta SSII en 3 mois sur certains projets longs (genre avec 1 an de monte en comptence) sans avoir  passer par la case RSA pourrait tout  fait en calmer certains managers. Sinon tant pis pour eux.
> 
> Il y a tout un volet du programme de Macron sur la formation continue dont on entend en effet pas parler pour le moment, mais qui pourrait tre dans le projet de loi non ?


Ha oui. Ici on en a pas encore entendu parler. Les dparts seraient facilits et les dmissions seraient indemnises par le chmage. C'est bon  savoir.

----------


## GPPro

> En parlant de a :
> La moiti des Franais reoivent des aides de la CAF
> _50% des habitants de l'Hexagone peroivent des aides de la CAF (Caisse d'allocations familiales). Plus prcisment, elles sont verses  12,5 millions de foyers, qui couvrent 32 millions de personnes. Le nombre d'allocataires a augment de 6,2% en 2016,  cause de la mise en place de la prime d'activit, remplaant le RSA activit et la prime pour l'emploi._
> 
> Je ne suis pas trs dou pour demander les aides comme les APL par exemple.
> Cela dit je peux m'en passer, donc autant ne rien demander...
> C'est horrible les formulaire, les documents, les pices  joindre, rien que de l'crire a me met mal  l'aise.
> C'est puissant la phobie administrative.


Juste un truc : des salaris trs bien pays peuvent bnficier d'aides de la CAF (exemple : aide pour payer nounous et autres), le titre est racoleur  fond la caisse l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il a fait comment Macron alors ?


Il tait soutenu par des lobbys extremement puissants.
Les mdias (Patrick Drahi) ont agit comme organe de propagande, il y tait surreprsent. (en parallle ils attaquaient ses principaux ennemis (Fillon et Marine)).
Macron c'est une sorte de cration de laboratoire.

C'est Attali qui l'a prsente  Hollande et il sortait de chez Rothschild...

Faut pas croire que Macron c'tait un super orateur avec un super projet.
Il tait nul  chier devant le public, tout le monde se foutait de sa gueule, il criait comme un adolescent sous cocane "C'EsT NOoTrE PppPRrOoJEt !".
Il disait lui mme que le programme n'tait pas important.

J'ai vu des interviews de gens  ses meetings et c'tait affreux tellement ils taient con, j'avais jamais vu a.
- Pourquoi vous votez pour lui ?
- Il est beau, il est jeune, il est nouveau.

Macron c'est pas un type lambda c'est un ancien de chez Rotshcild, il a gagn plusieurs millions l bas.
Macron c'est Sarkozy en pire.

Bon par contre effectivement il a battu Marine au dbat final.
Cela dit battre Marine  un dbat c'est pas ultra difficile non plus...
Elle est nulle  chier.

Macron n'avait rien a faire au second tour...
Et arriver au second tour contre le FN c'est la victoire automatique.

----------


## r0d

> Macron c'est une sorte de cration de laboratoire.


C'est une cration certes, mais pas de laboratoire, puisqu'il s'agit bien du rel.
Et puis ce n'est pas la premire cration de ce type. DSK en tait une, plutt russie galement. Une contingence capricieuse y a mis fin, mais la mayonnaise avait parfaitement pris.
Ils se sont content de ritrer la recette avec Macron, rien de nouveau.
Certains disent qu'avec DSK c'tait plus risqu qu'avec Macron,  cause de ses "murs" pas trs Charlie. Je pense pour ma part que le cheval Macron est tout autant risqu: que va-t-il se passer si quelqu'un dcouvre o il a planqu ses millions?

Mais oui, cette fabrication du roi est un processus trs intressant de nos dmocraties (au sens vhiculaire) modernes. Avant, c'tait le monarque qui crait sa cour, aujourd'hui c'est la cour qui cre le monarque. Et les processus mis en place sont galement passionnants. Mais ils sont complexes et subtils, et il nous faudrait le gnie d'un Bourdieu ou d'un Chomsky pour y voir clair.

----------


## raphchar

> Tu crois quoi, que Macron veut uniquement faciliter les licenciements pour faire plaisir au MEDEF ?


Moi je pense que oui.



> Et nous n'avons pas encore d'assassins pouvant leur mettre le coteau sous la gorge pour les forcer  cracher l'argent.


Si on engageait des assassins contre la fraude fiscale, selon les mdias elle est suprieure  la dette franais ? Du coup plus de problme d'argent.



> D'autre part, ceux qui pourraient innover, en venant chez nous depuis l'tranger, ne le font pas,  cause de nos taxes et de notre code du travail plus contraignants qu'ailleurs.
> Le problme est l. C'est que nous ne somme pas COMPETITIFS ! Si ailleurs ils avaient un code du travail aussi dur que le ntre, on ne serait peut-tre pas dans cette situation de concurrence.


D'abord as-tu lu le code du travail et celui des autres pays pour juger ? On ne peut pas juger un code du travail  sa longueur. Sinon j'en ai un trs simple de code du travail: les travailleurs deviennent les esclaves du patron. Ah bah tient a ressemble  ce que le code franais va devenir avec la nouvelle loi Macron. Et d'ailleurs prouve moi que plus le code du travail est simple et mieux la socit se porte. Si tu n'y arrives pas, alors il est inutile de penser que simplifier le code du travail est ncessaire.
 Est-ce que c'est la comptitivit nous rendra heureux ? Car c'est bien la vrai finalit tre heureux. Explique donc comment l'un entraine donc l'autre. Si tu russis 
D'ailleurs s'il n'y avait pas de concurrence, il n'y aurait pas de comptitivit. Donc tes propos ne sont pas logiques.

----------


## Daranc

> Je dis juste que les salaris sont privilgis car ils sont les seuls  avoir droit au chmage. Le RSA ce n'est pas du tout le mme montant.


c'est vrai a! ils ont mme le privilge de cotiser et pour le hcmage , et pour le RSA 
les caisse qui reverse sont aliment par les salari,
cotisation patronales ou salariale, sont produites par le mme individu. alors l'ensemble de ces cotisations il faudrait quand mme se mettre dans le crne que c'est votre salaire et que ce n'est pas 20% plus 50 de la cotiqsation mutuelle qui filent dans les divers caisse de protections , il y a deux chose  noter le brut, et le net qui semble juste nous concerner, mais la "part patronale" elle vien d'o? votre boss fait un chque sur son compte perso tout les mois? 
j'ai du mal  l'envisager, la socit qui vous emploie compte un cot salari qui sers en comptabilit pour l'ensemble des ses calcul (au mm titre qu'une industrie de mtallo comptera l'acier achet, le gaz pour ses

----------


## Daranc

> Macron c'est pas un type lambda c'est un ancien de chez Rotshcild, il a gagn plusieurs millions l bas.
> Macron c'est Sarkozy en pire.
> 
> Bon par contre effectivement il a battu Marine au dbat final.
> Cela dit battre Marine  un dbat c'est pas ultra difficile non plus...
> Elle est nulle  chier.
> 
> Macron n'avait rien a faire au second tour...
> Et arriver au second tour contre le FN c'est la victoire automatique.


Sarkozy , c'tait un m'as tu vu Macron un crotal
Battre Marine .. ::calim2::  effectivement c'est le genre de victoire qu'il vaux mieux taire, (_ vaincre sans pril on triomphe sans gloire_) 
L je m'interroge entre un FN et un Macron qu'est ce qui va tre le pire .... ::aie::

----------


## LSMetag

> Moi je pense que oui.
> 
> Si on engageait des assassins contre la fraude fiscale, selon les mdias elle est suprieure  la dette franais ? Du coup plus de problme d'argent.
> 
> D'abord as-tu lu le code du travail et celui des autres pays pour juger ? On ne peut pas juger un code du travail  sa longueur. Sinon j'en ai un trs simple de code du travail: les travailleurs deviennent les esclaves du patron. Ah bah tient a ressemble  ce que le code franais va devenir avec la nouvelle loi Macron. Et d'ailleurs prouve moi que plus le code du travail est simple et mieux la socit se porte. Si tu n'y arrives pas, alors il est inutile de penser que simplifier le code du travail est ncessaire.
>  Est-ce que c'est la comptitivit nous rendra heureux ? Car c'est bien la vrai finalit tre heureux. Explique donc comment l'un entraine donc l'autre. Si tu russis 
> D'ailleurs s'il n'y avait pas de concurrence, il n'y aurait pas de comptitivit. Donc tes propos ne sont pas logiques.


Je l'avoue. Je n'ai pas tout lu des 3500 pages de notre code du travail. Je trime dj avec le Seigneur des Anneaux et ses 1000 pages. J'ai juste cru en la paroles de juristes, conomistes et certains entrepreneurs. Aprs c'est peut-tre une mafia. J'ai aussi regard des reportages, par exemple sur le fonctionnement du travail en Allemagne, en Angleterre et au Quebec. Je ne sais pas lire l'Allemand.

Je pense qu'on pourrait, sans modifier du tout le fond, avoir un code du travail 10 fois moins long, voire plus. Son illisibilit est aussi un problme. Il fait peur car  part les spcialistes chevronns, je ne vois pas comment on peut mmoriser 3500 pages complexes comme a. tu m'tonnes aprs que tu ne connaisses pas tes droits et tes devoirs en la matire.

La concurrence est ncessaire. Le problme c'est la clientle. La clientle, c'est ceux qui donnent le travail. 
Sachant qu'une bonne partie des gens prts  voter la loi viennent de la gauche, je ne pense pas que sa loi soit plus anti-sociale que ce que j'en ai retenue. Car il y a aussi des droits ajouts, comme le rfrendum d'entreprise, ou le fait que au moins 50% des syndicats doit avaliser les choses.

Pour moi, un pays qui permet de ne plus avoir  stresser sur sa vie future, c'est un pays o on est plus heureux. Perdre un travail pour des raisons autres qu'une faute ou une incomptence ne devrait pas empcher d'en retrouver rapidement un, si la situation professionnelle du pays dbride vraiment les entreprises. C'est pas drle les moments o on se morfond dans sa chambre en s'imaginant sous un pont.
Pareil si on peut avoir des facilits  se reconvertir. On peut se dire,  50 ans je ne serai pas fini, et je pourrai mme voir autre chose.
Enfin des trucs du genre. Le licenciement s'il survient ne devrait plus tre synonyme de "vie potentiellement foutue".

----------


## Daranc

code du travail  partie lgislative 1124 pages
code du travail partie rglementaire 1660 pages 
 ::mrgreen::  pour info
 le code de la route lui aussi est bourr de texte , d'articles de consigne , je n'entends personne demandait u'on mette l'accent sur le privilge de conduire un camion qui aurait donc le droit de passage , autant se servir d'un bulldozer pour aller faire ses courses: je pousse donc je passe

----------


## Zirak

Petite ddicace  Jon, en fait, a date de bien avant Coluche, mais a devait tre un mec qui prfrait aller  la pche aussi. ^^

----------


## raphchar

> Je pense qu'on pourrait, sans modifier du tout le fond, avoir un code du travail 10 fois moins long, voire plus. Son illisibilit est aussi un problme. Il fait peur car  part les spcialistes chevronns, je ne vois pas comment on peut mmoriser 3500 pages complexes comme a. tu m'tonnes aprs que tu ne connaisses pas tes droits et tes devoirs en la matire.


En vrai, je n'en suis pas sr. Le truc c'est que dans le droit, si tu laisses une ambigut, alors on peut l'exploiter pour faire dire ce qui n'a pas t dit. C'est peut-tre malheureux, mais c'est comme a. Peut-tre faudrait-il crire une version simplifi explicative, mais elle ne pourrait pas tre la rfrence absolue, et a pose d'autres problmes.




> La concurrence est ncessaire. Le problme c'est la clientle. La clientle, c'est ceux qui donnent le travail.


On peut sans doute dire que puisque goste par dfaut la concurrence empche certaines drives comme les prix excessifs des oprateurs avant l'arrive de free par exemple. Mais la concurrence n'est elle pas aussi un moyen de justifier un mauvais traitement aux employs car il faut baisser les cots  tout prix ? N'empche-t-elle pas non plus de produire de bon outils qui durent longtemps et n'est-elle pas ainsi responsable de la surconsommation ?




> Sachant qu'une bonne partie des gens prts  voter la loi viennent de la  gauche, je ne pense pas que sa loi soit plus anti-sociale que ce que  j'en ai retenue. Car il y a aussi des droits ajouts, comme le  rfrendum d'entreprise, ou le fait que au moins 50% des syndicats doit  avaliser les choses.


Il y a un temps tre de gauche signifiait pour moi tre socialiste. Mais avec Hollande, j'ai des doutes : soit le parti socialiste n'est pas socialiste, soit ma dfinition d'tre socialiste est mauvaise. Pour moi tre socialiste c'est donner des droits aux employs pour vivre bien, c'est  dire le respect d  tous, des conditions d'hygines et de scurits satisfaisantes sur son lieu de travail, un droit de vacances et une dure maximale de temps de travail, ainsi qu'une rmunration correcte qui lui permette de se loger, se nourrir, d'avoir une famille, de pouvoir toucher une retraite permettant de vivre correctement aprs avoir pass un certain age, et sans doute d'autre choses que j'oublie




> Pour moi, un pays qui permet de ne plus avoir  stresser sur sa vie future, c'est un pays o on est plus heureux. Perdre un travail pour des raisons autres qu'une faute ou une incomptence ne devrait pas empcher d'en retrouver rapidement un, si la situation professionnelle du pays dbride vraiment les entreprises. C'est pas drle les moments o on se morfond dans sa chambre en s'imaginant sous un pont.
> Pareil si on peut avoir des facilits  se reconvertir. On peut se dire,  50 ans je ne serai pas fini.
> Enfin des trucs du genre. Le licenciement s'il n'y arrive ne devrait plus tre synonyme de "vie potentiellement foutue".


Pour moi, autoriser une entreprise  licencier facilement, ce n'est pas viter le stress sur sa vie future. Quand bien mme tre rembaucher serait facile, il faut quand mme passer des entretiens qui ne sont pas forcment agrables, et il surtout il faut rechercher un nouveau travail avec les questions du salaire, de savoir s'il faut dmnager ou non (quand t'as une famille tu ne peux gnralement pas bouger tout le temps). 
D'ailleurs c'est simple, si on a besoin de travailleurs on ne met personne  la porte.
Et si on parle de ne plus avoir  stresser, les emplois proposs doivent rmunrs correctement. Donc maintenant, question, qu'est-ce qui dans la loi travail va dans ce sens ?

----------


## Invit

> Actuellement tu te fais dj virer si tu ne signes pas un avenant sur ton contrat.


Pas systmatiquement. Tu pouvais laisser chapper le mot prud'hommes. Si l'avenant n'tait pas justifi d'un point de vue conomique, alors tu avais le droit  des indemnits de licenciement. En cas de difficults de ton entreprise, c'tait donc possible. Macron veut assouplir ce point (donc ne plus le limiter aux difficults conomiques de l'entreprise), selon des modalits qui restent  dterminer. Donc, j'insiste, tu pourras passer sous les 35 h et donc ne plus toucher le SMIC, mme si tu as dmarr ton CDI aux 35/40 h.
Concernant ce que tu m'expliquais, qu'il faut bien que les uns fassent des concessions pour que les autres vivent mieux, d'accord, mais encore une fois j'insiste sur le fait que les CDI ne sont pas des privilgis. Personne ne s'en sort. Les CDI ont la stabilit des faibles revenus, certes, mais ils n'ont pas l'espoir de voir fleurir leur revenus, comme un patron peut avoir l'espoir de voir fleurir son affaire. Mais bon, on va pas faire un concours, c'est pas le sujet.
L'ide de Macron, c'est de favoriser la cration d'entreprises. Mais au lieu de remettre en question les barmes d'imposition, il passe par des moyens dtourns (en gros, ils rassure) pour que plus de gens se lancent, quitte  se casser la gueule. Parce que c'est bien les barmes d'imposition qui font couler les TPE PME, comme me l'a confirm ma patronne pas plus tard qu'hier, pas la flexibilit des salaris. Avec des barmes plus juste bass sur les bnfices, elles respireraient. C'est le modle d'imposition qui doit tre flexible, quitte  taxer (enfin) les monstres financiers pour que les plus petites botes puissent s'en sortir. Les conditions des salaris,  l'chelle d'une bote, a reprsente trs peu d'conomies, surtout dans le cas des TPE o tu dpenses plus d'argent  faire un avenant au contrat que tu ne fais d'conomies avec ce mme avenant.

----------


## bathrax

Adieu dmocratie, je t'aimais bien tu sais ...

----------


## TallyHo

> Et pourtant c'est ce qui devrait tre ! Il y a quelques entreprises o les salaris sont des sortes d'actionnaires. Pour moi, au moins  l'chelle TPE/PME, le patron et les salaris devraient tous se serrer les coudes et tre partie prenante.


Oui ce sont les coopratives et j'en parle souvent. Ce ne sont pas des socits de capitaux. Comprends par l que, certes il y a un capital social, mais ce n'est pas le capital qui dirige. Vu que tu vantes le capitalisme, il y a comme une contradiction de penser  cette forme de socit qui n'a pas du tout le mme mode de gouvernance que des socits classiques.

De plus, si c'est vraiment a que tu dsires, tu devrais dj regarder si Macron propose de lgifrer sur la redistribution du profit en change de l'indemnisation des entrepreneurs... Attention, tu vas tre du...




> La concurrence est ncessaire. Le problme c'est la clientle. La clientle, c'est ceux qui donnent le travail.


Le problme c'est surtout la stratgie commerciale et le marketing... Si tu cibles mal ton march, tu auras forcment une clientle qui ne sera pas l ou pas rceptive.




> je ne pense pas que sa loi soit plus anti-sociale que ce que j'en ai retenue. Car il y a aussi des droits ajouts, comme le rfrendum d'entreprise, ou le fait que au moins 50% des syndicats doit avaliser les choses.


C'est sur que si tu ne mets pas tout dans la balance... Personnellement, il peut se garder son rfrendum si on garde la hirarchisation des normes. En plus, le rfrendum sera un droit de pacotille, il y a de forts risques de pression.

----------


## Daranc

> Avec des barmes plus juste bass sur le chiffre d'affaires, elles respireraient. .


Euh tu ne confond pas chiffre d'affaire et bnfices
qu'une boutique fasse un monstrueux CA ne veut pas dire qu'elle n'est pas en train de se casser la gueule. pareil un petit CA n'est pas synonyme de bnfice misrable ( ils peuvent mme tre indcent  ::mouarf:: )  
de plus une compta d'entreprise n'a rien  voir avec une budget de mnage, toi tu ne dduit pas de tes impts ta machine  laver sur les cinq annes  venir, d'un autre cot si une boite qui fait de bnefs les recasent en grande partie dans son outil de production, ou est le mal si cela va dans une optique de maintien, de dveloppement de l'emploi. 
Actuellement on assiste plus  une redistribution massive des dividende (quitte  taper dans le fond de roulement et devoir avoir recours  l'affacturage*) *_tu vends  perte tes facture  une banque laquelle ne rachte que celles qui sont sur d'tre rgles Note importante la banque te paye avec une criture , du vent en somme et toi tu rembiourse avec du cash , du fiduciaire._

----------


## Invit

> Euh tu ne confond pas chiffre d'affaire et bnfices


Yep, corrig.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Petite ddicace  Jon, en fait, a date de bien avant Coluche, mais a devait tre un mec qui prfrait aller  la pche aussi. ^^


Mais, ai-je dit que l'abstention tait interdite ? Non !
Le vote est droit, pas un devoir. Chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut. 

Ce que je dis, par contre, c'est que si tu ne votes pas, quelle qu'en soit la raison, ne viens pas critiquer les rsultats de ceux qui ont vot. Ne viens pas te plaindre que la politique mene est nulle, et qu'il aurait mieux valu untel ou untel. Que les franais sont des cons, etc... 

C'est tout. C'est facile de critiquer les choix faits quand on ne participe pas. Aprs tout, comme disait ma grand-mre, "y a que ceux qui ne font rien, qui ne font pas de btises".

Edit : Au fait, tu n'as pas mieux que des saltimbanques (aussi talentueux ont-ils pu tre) pour tayer tes propos ? Parce que, mme si j'apprcie Coluche et Gabin, ce ne sont pas non plus des rfrences en sciences politiques...  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

Petit moment citation
"Les abs(t)ent(ioniste)s ont toujours tort"

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est facile de critiquer les choix faits quand on ne participe pas.


Et c'est bien pour a qu'on le fait, et que c'est pas prs de s'arrter. ("On" au sens gnral, hein...)

Bon sinon vous allez continuer combien de temps avec l'abstention, l ? On a dj eu ce dbat, qui n'a abouti a rien, en plus.

----------


## Zirak

> Edit : Au fait, tu n'as pas mieux que des saltimbanques (aussi talentueux ont-ils pu tre) pour tayer tes propos ? Parce que, mme si j'apprcie Coluche et Gabin, ce ne sont pas non plus des rfrences en sciences politiques...


Je ne les prsentes pas comme rfrence pour dire qu'il faut s'abstenir, mais pour montrer que ce problme de voter pour les uns ou pour les autres sans que rien ne change, date de beaucoup plus longtemps qu'on ne le pense, et que tout ton discours sur le fait de voter pour changer les choses, c'est du flan, puisque  leur poque, il n'y avait pas autant d'abstention, et que le problme est toujours l. 

C'est histoire que tu comprennes que si les gens s'abstiennent, ce n'est pas qu'ils n'en ont rien  faire, mais qu'ils sont simplement dsabuss pour la plupart.


Cela dit, pour Gabin je ne sais pas, mais je pense que Coluche n'avait rien a t'envier niveau sciences politiques, bien au contraire, ce n'est pas parce qu'il tait "comique" professionnellement, qu'il n'y connaissait rien...


Sinon +1 DevTroglodyte...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne les prsentes pas comme rfrence pour dire qu'il faut s'abstenir, mais pour montrer que ce problme de voter pour les uns ou pour les autres sans que rien ne change, date de beaucoup plus longtemps qu'on ne le pense, et que tout ton discours sur le fait de voter pour changer les choses, c'est du flan, puisque  leur poque, il n'y avait pas autant d'abstention, et que le problme est toujours l.


Ha ! Tu voulais dire qu'il y avait toujours eu des abstentionnistes. Ha ben ! L, pour le coup, tu as parfaitement raison.
Pour le fait de de voter pour changer les choses, a ne marche pas parce qu'on s'est fait enfler par le PS et le RPR/UMP/LR depuis plus de 30 ans. Toujours est-il qu'il faudra m'expliquer comment on change les choses en ne votant pas... 
Quand je 




> C'est histoire que tu comprennes que si les gens s'abstiennent, ce n'est pas qu'ils n'en ont rien  faire, mais qu'ils sont simplement dsabuss pour la plupart.


Comment tu sais que c'est la plupart ? C'est peut-tre une toute petite minorit, et ta plupart pourraient tre des "jenairienbattre" !




> Cela dit, pour Gabin je ne sais pas, mais je pense que Coluche n'avait rien a t'envier niveau sciences politiques, bien au contraire, ce n'est pas parce qu'il tait "comique" professionnellement, qu'il n'y connaissait rien...


Je pense que Coluche s'y connaissait en politique comme toi ou moi, peut-tre un poil plus parce qu'il s'en servait pour ses sketchs, mais de l  dire qu'il avait un bagage en sciences politiques, j'ai un doute. Maintenant, je ne connais pas suffisamment sont cursus pour affirmer quoi que ce soit.





> Sinon +1 DevTroglodyte...


Je clos le dbat. Puisque a gonfle. J'espre que si je dis qu'un dbat me gonfle, M. DevTroglodyte aura autant de respect pour moi.  :;):

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je clos le dbat. Puisque a gonfle. J'espre que si je dis qu'un dbat me gonfle, M. DevTroglodyte aura autant de respect pour moi.


Attends on a eu des pages et des pages sur le sujet, chacun campant sur ses positions, tu m'excuseras, mais a serait pas mal de ne pas le ramener  toutes les sauces, on a assez de Ryu qui nous court sur le haricot  boucler, hein ^^

Ou alors crez un sujet ddi,  la limite. Vu que c'est un poil HS quand mme  ::P:

----------


## Zirak

> Ha ! Tu voulais dire qu'il y avait toujours eu des abstentionnistes. Ha ben ! L, pour le coup, tu as parfaitement raison.


Relis bien...





> Pour le fait de de voter pour changer les choses, a ne marche pas parce qu'on s'est fait enfler par le PS et le RPR/UMP/LR depuis plus de 30 ans.


Puisque c'tait dj le cas dans les annes 60 voir mme bien avant, si on en croit Gabin, cela fait effectivement largement plus de 30 ans, et pendant tout ce temps, avec tous ces gens qui ont continu d'aller voter, pourquoi on est on toujours au mme point alors ? Puisqu'il n'y a que le vote qui permet de tout changer ? 

Encore une fois, vote ou abstention, le rsultat final est le mme, on se fait enfler pareil.





> Comment tu sais que c'est la plupart ? C'est peut-tre une toute petite minorit, et ta plupart pourraient tre des "jenairienbattre" !


Bah oui, on passe de 20  50% de rien  battre comme a d'un coup... C'est pas la mauvaise foi qui t'touffe srieusement. 

Qu'il y ait des gens, qui n'en ai vraiment rien  cirer de la politique, et qui n'ont jamais vot, et qui ne s'informent pas, soit, il y aura toujours ce pourcentage de personnes, qui effectivement, ne se proccupent de rien.

Maintenant quand l'abstention double pratiquement en quelques annes, ce ne sont pas des gens qui n'en ont jamais rien eu  battre, ce sont forcment des gens *qui ne veulent plus* s'en proccuper. 

Si la grosse majorit des abstentionnistes n'en avait jamais rien eu  battre, les chiffres de l'abstention seraient plus ou moins stables, ou du moins, n'augmenteraient pas autant. Pour qu'il y ait des bonds comme a, c'est forcment que des "votants" ne votent plus, et pas seulement une minorit... 

Je ne sais mme pas comment tu peux justifier ces chiffres avec la position que tu dfends ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous devriez faire un topic sur labstention et le vote blanc. (avec un sondage contenant les options "je vote blanc" et "je m'abstiens" ^^)

----------


## Jon Shannow

by DevTroglodyte

----------


## marcellog19

> Envoy par LSMetag
> Je l'avoue. Je n'ai pas tout lu des 3500 pages de notre code du travail. Je trime dj avec le Seigneur des Anneaux et ses 1000 pages. J'ai juste cru en la paroles de juristes, conomistes et certains entrepreneurs. Aprs c'est peut-tre une mafia. J'ai aussi regard des reportages, par exemple sur le fonctionnement du travail en Allemagne, en Angleterre et au Quebec. Je ne sais pas lire l'Allemand.
> 
> Je pense qu'on pourrait, sans modifier du tout le fond, avoir un code du travail 10 fois moins long, voire plus. Son illisibilit est aussi un problme. Il fait peur car  part les spcialistes chevronns, je ne vois pas comment on peut mmoriser 3500 pages complexes comme a. tu m'tonnes aprs que tu ne connaisses pas tes droits et tes devoirs en la matire.


En fait, le code du travail est ultra simple : cest 675 pages pour les lois. Ce qui a compliqu les choses, ce sont les 3 500 pages pour les commentaires, les arrts, les dcrets, exigs par les patrons. Tous les codes sont gros. En Suisse par exemple (tous les politiques prennent l'exemple de la suisse dont le code du travail ne fait soi-disant que 150 pages), il ny a pas de code du travail mais un accord entre les cantons mais, dans chaque canton, il y a un code, du travail plus important que le ntre.

----------


## Charvalos

Non, il n'y qu'un seul code du travail. Tu dois confondre avec les diffrentes CCT (Conventions Collectives de Travail).

La grande diffrence entre la Suisse et la France, c'est que chez nous, on a un droit du travail ultra-libral, que cela soit au niveau du salaire, des vacances, etc.

Tenez, voici un lien et vous verrez que certaines choses que propose votre Prsident rejoignent ce qui fait chez nous (et dans d'autres pays).

----------


## LSMetag

> Oui ce sont les coopratives et j'en parle souvent. Ce ne sont pas des socits de capitaux. Comprends par l que, certes il y a un capital social, mais ce n'est pas le capital qui dirige. Vu que tu vantes le capitalisme, il y a comme une contradiction de penser  cette forme de socit qui n'a pas du tout le mme mode de gouvernance que des socits classiques.


Je ne vante pas le capital, je dis qu'on y est et qu'on doit faire avec en l'utilisant de manire efficace et quilibre. Je retranscris une citation de Coluche. "Le capital est le pire des rgimes,  l'exception des autres".




> De plus, si c'est vraiment a que tu dsires, tu devrais dj regarder si Macron propose de lgifrer sur la redistribution du profit en change de l'indemnisation des entrepreneurs... Attention, tu vas tre du...


Oui il n'y a pas a. En mme temps je ne m'attends pas  ce que a me corresponde parfaitement. C'est juste pour l'instant ce qui se rapproche le plus de ma vision des choses.





> Le problme c'est surtout la stratgie commerciale et le marketing... Si tu cibles mal ton march, tu auras forcment une clientle qui ne sera pas l ou pas rceptive.


Le problme est que le march a chang. De nouveaux besoins, notamment en matire de numrique, se sont crs. Et nous n'avons pas fait voluer comme il faut nos autres offres. Aprs  nous aussi de revenir  une forme de protectionnisme contre les pays dloyaux comme le Chine. De ce que j'ai vu, c'est dans le projet Europen.




> C'est sur que si tu ne mets pas tout dans la balance... Personnellement, il peut se garder son rfrendum si on garde la hirarchisation des normes. En plus, le rfrendum sera un droit de pacotille, il y a de forts risques de pression.


Oui il faut tout voir en effet. Je pense justement que les risques de pressions sont pris en compte. Voici quelques exemples de dispositions qui  mon sens se contrebalancent

http://www.luipresident.fr/emmanuel-...ause-reelle-et => Les cas de harclement et autres choses du genre sont exonrs de ce projet.
http://www.luipresident.fr/emmanuel-...-travail-48912 => La branche intervient si l'accord d'entreprise n'aboutit pas.
http://www.luipresident.fr/emmanuel-...precarite-dans => est-ce que des CDI courts seront pris en compte ?
http://www.luipresident.fr/emmanuel-...esentation-des => c'est vague mais a va dans le bon sens




> En vrai, je n'en suis pas sr. Le truc c'est que dans le droit, si tu laisses une ambigut, alors on peut l'exploiter pour faire dire ce qui n'a pas t dit. C'est peut-tre malheureux, mais c'est comme a. Peut-tre faudrait-il crire une version simplifi explicative, mais elle ne pourrait pas tre la rfrence absolue, et a pose d'autres problmes.


A mes yeux le code du travail a t rdig de manire incrmentale. A chaque fois que de nouveaux cas particuliers ou des jurisprudences apparaissaient, elles ont rajoutes. Tout comme les nouvelles dispositions. Entre des mots forts, et la fusion de certains articles redondants, il pourrait tre possible de l'"optimiser".




> On peut sans doute dire que puisque goste par dfaut la concurrence empche certaines drives comme les prix excessifs des oprateurs avant l'arrive de free par exemple. Mais la concurrence n'est elle pas aussi un moyen de justifier un mauvais traitement aux employs car il faut baisser les cots  tout prix ? N'empche-t-elle pas non plus de produire de bon outils qui durent longtemps et n'est-elle pas ainsi responsable de la surconsommation ?


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi. L'autre problme, c'est que si tu n'as pas de commandes tu n'as pas de travail et ton entreprise finit par couler. C'est un sujet o il faut tre trs clair dans le sens o on doit pouvoir se battre contre la concurrence dloyale qui conduit  ces drives.




> Il y a un temps tre de gauche signifiait pour moi tre socialiste. Mais avec Hollande, j'ai des doutes : soit le parti socialiste n'est pas socialiste, soit ma dfinition d'tre socialiste est mauvaise. Pour moi tre socialiste c'est donner des droits aux employs pour vivre bien, c'est  dire le respect d  tous, des conditions d'hygines et de scurits satisfaisantes sur son lieu de travail, un droit de vacances et une dure maximale de temps de travail, ainsi qu'une rmunration correcte qui lui permette de se loger, se nourrir, d'avoir une famille, de pouvoir toucher une retraite permettant de vivre correctement aprs avoir pass un certain age, et sans doute d'autre choses que j'oublie


La mondialisation a oblig les partis de gauche  grer cet tat de fait et le capitalisme, avec toutes les contraintes que a occasionne contre les idologies. Tous les partis de gauche au pouvoir en Europe, y compris celui de la Grce, ont connus cette "droitisation". Avant, tu pouvais tre "de gauche" pour certains sans entrer dans le communisme. Maintenant soit tu es communiste ou anarchiste (et considr comme De Gauche), soit tu veux faire avec le capitalisme et l'amliorer, et tu es de droite. La droite est d'ailleurs oblige de se droitiser pour exister face  la gauche qui se transforme en centre-gauche par la force des choses.




> Pour moi, autoriser une entreprise  licencier *facilement*, ce n'est pas viter le stress sur sa vie future


Voila le problme de sur-interprtation qui m'embte. Il n'a jamais t question de a ! Plus facilement ou moins difficilement, mais certainement pas facilement ! Notre code du travail actuel restera la base.

Je n'ai pas la science infuse, et je pense que personne ici ne l'a. J'attends de voir mais je ne pars pas dfaitiste. Je suis plutt dans une logique d'accompagnement vigilant. Ce que je sais c'est qu'en ne faisant rien, il n'y aura pas besoin de loi Macron pour prcariser le travail, puisqu'il n'y en aura plus, que les dlocalisation augmenteront, les crations diminueront, ou que les licenciements conomiques se multiplieront. Il faut tenter des choses dont les bnfices supplanteront largement les cueils des dbuts. Du moins je l'espre.
Donner du pouvoir d'achat au citoyen d'abord ou augmenter les aides, sans faire autre chose avec, c'est ce qu'a fait la Grce. Vous voyez les consquences.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs  nous aussi de revenir  une forme de protectionnisme contre les pays dloyaux comme le Chine. De ce que j'ai vu, c'est dans le projet Europen.


C'est drle comme phrase, parce qu'il y a des pays dloyaux directement au seins de l'UE  ::mrgreen:: 
Et peut tre que pour l'instant le trait transatlantique (CETA) est en pause, mais en jour il entrera en vigueur.  ::evil:: 
Et l a va tre encore plus dloyal.

Peut tre que le message officiel de l'UE c'est un truc du genre "Tous ensemble nous serons plus fort contre tout les autres !" mais en pratique bof...

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est drle comme phrase, parce qu'il y a des pays dloyaux directement au seins de l'UE 
> Et peut tre que pour l'instant le trait transatlantique (CETA) est en pause, mais en jour il entrera en vigueur. 
> Et l a va tre encore plus dloyal.
> 
> Peut tre que le message officiel de l'UE c'est un truc du genre "Tous ensemble nous serons plus fort contre tout les autres !" mais en pratique bof...


La directive travailleurs dtach par exemple. On est en froid avec la Pologne et autres pays de l'Est  ce sujet.
Ou encore la cration d'une Europe  plusieurs vitesse, se basant sur des conomies compatibles. Des Europes dans l'Europe en somme.

----------


## Daranc

> Je ne les prsentes pas comme rfrence pour dire qu'il faut s'abstenir, mais pour montrer que ce problme de voter pour les uns ou pour les autres sans que rien ne change, date de beaucoup plus longtemps qu'on ne le pense, et que tout ton discours sur le fait de voter pour changer les choses, c'est du flan, puisque  leur poque, il n'y avait pas autant d'abstention, et que le problme est toujours l.


ch'tite leon historise sur la dmocratie: les abstentions il y en a depuis le dbut des votes cite grecque  et Rome donc ....
la force mme du vote, en _dmocratie *_ cest que celui qui ne vote pas est de facto lecteur de ce qui sort des urnes. Ainsi Chirac qui se vantait d'avoir eu 86% des voix tait en dessous de la ralit, il a obtenu beaucoup plus d'lecteur pour lui ( _enfin une analyse srieuse ferait ressortir que celui qui a t fdrateur c'est JM Lepen : il a russir  faire un consensus contre lui_  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## Daranc

pour ce qui est des rfrendums , c'est un gag l , un petit souvenir de rfrendum sur la constitution europenne *NON* pris en compte, (si, si) on nous l'a enfonc profonds sans refaire de Rfrendum 
en parlant d'exemple oute atlantique constitution USA 1  2 page A4 un nouvel embauch sur le rve amricain doit la savoir par cur( a relve le niveau du pays puisque chez les natif on apprends plus la musique que les paroles) constitution Europenne 500 page, parfaitement imbuvable avec des renvoi pire qu'un _Flipper_ un "livre dont vous tes le hros" en quelque sorte (bien a apprends  perdre.... tous les coups)
referendum Irlandais NON  54% Sarko dixit il faut les faire revoter ( notons l'orientation le mme Sarko lu avec 54% n'a pas demand  ce qu'on revote pour sa pomme  ::mrgreen::  2 poids 2 mesures des pice avec deux faces : face tu perds pile je gagne)

----------


## raphchar

> Non, il n'y qu'un seul code du travail. Tu dois confondre avec les diffrentes CCT (Conventions Collectives de Travail).
> 
> La grande diffrence entre la Suisse et la France, c'est que chez nous, on a un droit du travail ultra-libral, que cela soit au niveau du salaire, des vacances, etc.
> 
> Tenez, voici un lien et vous verrez que certaines choses que propose votre Prsident rejoignent ce qui fait chez nous (et dans d'autres pays).


Quoi qu'il en soit la Suisse a une situation particulire. Dj c'est un petit pays, et ensuite c'est un pays trs riche.
(Et contrairement  la France, les produits locaux et bio sont trs bien mis en avant, le rseau ferroviaire est excellent.)

----------


## fredinkan

> Quoi qu'il en soit la Suisse a une situation particulire. Dj c'est un petit pays, et ensuite c'est un pays trs riche.
> (Et contrairement  la France, les produits locaux et bio sont trs bien mis en avant, le rseau ferroviaire est excellent.)


L'excuse du "petit pays" me fait toujours rire.
Tu peux tout grer de faon plus petite si tu viter une centralisation  outrance.

Pour la richesse, ce n'est pas que li  l'argent des banques au contraire de ce qui se raconte rgulirement, voir la rpartition du PIB par secteur (2014):
http://dievolkswirtschaft.ch/fr/2015...au-pib-suisse/

----------


## raphchar

> L'excuse du "petit pays" me fait toujours rire.
> Tu peux tout grer de faon plus petite si tu viter une centralisation  outrance.
> 
> Pour la richesse, ce n'est pas que li  l'argent des banques au contraire de ce qui se raconte rgulirement, voir la rpartition du PIB par secteur (2014):
> http://dievolkswirtschaft.ch/fr/2015...au-pib-suisse/


La France cependant centralise normment. a peut aussi avoir des avantages (le bac allemand (abitur) qui n'est que rgional n'a pas la mme valeur selon les rgions donc il vaut sans doute mieux un bac national), mais aussi des inconvnients. 
Quoi qu'il en soit, il n'est pas question pour le gouvernement de dcentraliser.

Dire que la Suisse est un petit pays n'est pas une excuse, mais un constat.

Il faut aussi prendre autre chose en compte. S'il un pays s'en sort mieux, ce n'est pas forcment grce  son code du travail (en tout cas ce n'est pas du tout le seul lment en jeu).

----------


## Mat.M

l'avantage de pays avec des gouvernements "dcentraliss" ( bref fdraux comme l'Allemagne,Suisse ou avec des provinces autonomes comme l'Espagne) c'est qu'on peut tablir des lois locales et donc a permet une bien meilleure adaptation aux systmes locaux
Contrairement  la France dont le systme tablit des lois "gnralistes" pour tout le pays et qui donc ne prennent pas en compte les spcificits locales... ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> L'excuse du "petit pays" me fait toujours rire.


Ce n'est pas une excuse. Tu n'organises pas de la mme faon un petit et un gros systme. Il faut aussi prendre en compte les mentalits, l'histoire du pays, etc... C'est difficile de transposer un pays sur un autre.




> l'avantage de pays avec des gouvernements "dcentraliss" ( bref fdraux comme l'Allemagne,Suisse ou avec des provinces autonomes comme l'Espagne) c'est qu'on peut tablir des lois locales


Il y a des avantages et inconvnients. Ca cre aussi des divisions entre provinces.

----------


## GPPro

> Il y a des avantages et inconvnients. Ca cre aussi des divisions entre provinces.


Voir mme de la concurrence, je suis sr que nos amis suisses auraient plein de choses  raconter l dessus  :;):

----------


## fredinkan

> Voir mme de la concurrence, je suis sr que nos amis suisses auraient plein de choses  raconter l dessus


C'est le dbat qui revient sans cesse effectivement, mais c'est justement aussi quelque chose qui nous permet de ne pas stagner.

----------


## Zirak

> ch'tite leon historise sur la dmocratie: les abstentions il y en a depuis le dbut des votes cite grecque  et Rome donc ....


Donc quoi ? 

Est-ce que j'ai dit le contraire quelque part ? 

Et quel est le rapport avec la phrase que tu cites ? 

Relis-bien.  :;): 





> la force mme du vote, en _dmocratie *_ cest que celui qui ne vote pas est de facto lecteur de ce qui sort des urnes.


Et bien non ! Dj, tu ne peux pas gnraliser, car toutes les "dmocraties" n'ont pas le mme systme de vote, et que certaines prennent en compte le vote blanc, d'autre ont rendu le vote obligatoire, d'autres fonctionnent  la proportionnelle, ...

Celui qui ne vote pas n'est pas lecteur de qui que ce soit, puisque justement il n'a pas vot... 

Vous tes d'une logique quand mme...

- on s'abstient, c'est de notre faute si Macron est lu.
- on vote blanc, c'est de notre faute si Macron est lu.
- on vote X ou Y (sauf Macron et Marine), c'est de notre faute si Macron a t lu (X ou Y n'ayant aucune chance d'tre lu).

En fait si on vous coute, il n'y a que ceux qui ont vot pour Marine qui ont le droit de se plaindre ?  Alors que pratiquement la moiti du pays n'a pas vot ? 

Tout ce que tu dis l, c'est juste le discours de nos politiciens pour justement culpabiliser les gens, en les forant  voter pour les partis existants (ou voter blanc, alors que cela ne changera rien), sans avoir  remettre en cause le systme actuel.


Au final, il est probable qu'une abstention massive ne pousse pas nos politiciens  se remettre en cause et  changer quoi que ce soit, je n'enlve pas a  Jon car on ne peut pas le deviner, mais au final, mme lorsque les gens vont voter, on se fait enfler pareil et l'on n'est pas cout. Personnellement, j'ai mieux  faire que pisser dans un violon, quitte  ce que rien en change, je prfre user de mon temps  faire les choses que j'ai besoin de faire et qui ont, elles, un impact visible / mesurable. Aprs, vous pouvez bien penser ce que vous voulez des abstentionnistes, cela ne m'empchera pas de dormir, ni culpabiliser, je sais que je n'ai rien  voir "la-dedans", et j'ai ma conscience pour moi, par contre, si cela peut vous aider vous  dormir, de penser que c'est la faute des abstentionnistes, faites-vous plaisir.  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

Quand les lus veulent vraiment manifester une opposition  un projet, ils ne se contentent pas de voter contre, ils en appellent  l'abstention... Tirez en les conclusions que vous voulez  ::):

----------


## Daranc

> Donc quoi ? 
> 
> Est-ce que j'ai dit le contraire quelque part ? 
> 
> Et quel est le rapport avec la phrase que tu cites ? 
> 
> Relis-bien.


donc l'abstention n'est pas un problme nouveau  ::weird:: 




> - on s'abstient, c'est de notre faute si Macron est lu.
> - on vote blanc, c'est de notre faute si Macron est lu.
> - on vote X ou Y (sauf Macron et Marine), c'est de notre faute si Macron a t lu (X ou Y n'ayant aucune chance d'tre lu).


on s'abstient, on accepte le sort des urnes 
on vote blanc on ne l'accepte pas , mais on  signale  qu'on ne s'en fout pas  :;): 
on vote X ou Y  non c'est la faute de X ou Y qui n'ont pas pris leurs responsabilits ou qui ont jou un jeu de dupe, se prsenter pour ne pas tre lu et diviser les voix, en 1974 la gauche avait fait un programme commun (malgr que dans le lot il y avait quand mme de l'opportunisme)



> En fait si on vous coute, il n'y a que ceux qui ont vot pour Marine qui ont le droit de se plaindre ?  Alors que pratiquement la moiti du pays n'a pas vot ?


ha non tout ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont le droit de la fermer nuance ::mrgreen:: 



> Tout ce que tu dis l, c'est juste le discours de nos politiciens pour justement culpabiliser les gens, en les forant  voter pour les partis existants (ou voter blanc, alors que cela ne changera rien), sans avoir  remettre en cause le systme actuel.


surement pas les politiciens sont sur le fait que les gens qui  ne votent pas laissent beaucoup moins de gens  manipuler un match de FOOT face  une interview de machin ou de truc , passer par les rseau facebook et twitter , seul, en thorie les journalistes ont devoir de vrifier leur informations ( voir procs Bedos/JML)



> Au final, il est probable qu'une abstention massive ne pousse pas nos politiciens  se remettre en cause et  changer quoi que ce soit, je n'enlve pas a  Jon car on ne peut pas le deviner, mais au final, mme lorsque les gens vont voter, on se fait enfler pareil et l'on n'est pas cout. Personnellement, j'ai mieux  faire que pisser dans un violon, quitte  ce que rien en change, je prfre user de mon temps  faire les choses que j'ai besoin de faire et qui ont, elles, un impact visible / mesurable. Aprs, vous pouvez bien penser ce que vous voulez des abstentionnistes, cela ne m'empchera pas de dormir, ni culpabiliser, je sais que je n'ai rien  voir "la-dedans", et j'ai ma conscience pour moi, par contre, si cela peut vous aider vous  dormir, de penser que c'est la faute des abstentionnistes, faites-vous plaisir.


Au  fait que les abstentionnistes existe ne change rien, ils ont toujours exist. Quant a juste attendre une lection sans aucune formation politique, aucune information fiable ( et c'est valable quelque soit le parti , je te rassures ::D:  ) prenons juste internet, mine de renseignement, j'y ai appris rcemment que la bombe atomique n'existait pas (si,si) que les centauriens (ou dnebien .. moins que ce ne soit des Lonide) venu des toile avait construit les pyramides . Tout a pour te dire que si Marcon  t lu, c'est simplement parce qu'il n'avait 1) rien (ou si peu) en face de lui 2) le plus de voix  la sortie

----------


## TallyHo

> on vote blanc on ne l'accepte pas , mais on  signale  qu'on ne s'en fout pas


Le seul souci c'est que eux s'en foutent de ton vote blanc, la politesse n'est pas rciproque.

Dans le fond, ce qui vous gne c'est que les gens ne se dplacent pas pour montrer leur engagement dans la fonctionnement dmocratique.

Il y a une solution trs simple pour a : reconnatre le vote blanc... Et l tu pourras dire que ceux qui s'abstiennent ne sont pas concerns.

----------


## raphchar

Un autre argument qu'il vaut ce qu'il vaut est  le vote est-il juste ? C'est une question importante. On appelle  voter quatre fois en peu de temps et on remarque qu'entre le premier tour et le troisime la reprsentation des partis  chang du tout au tout. N'aurait-il pas valu un seul tour et repartir les dputs selon les rsultats de celui-ci, puis laisser les dputs voter pour le prsident ?
Si l'on imagine pour le vote des dputs la situation suivante : 3 siges A B et C, 3 partis X,Y,Z. Imaginons qu'ils y a autant dlecteurs pour chaque vote. Pour simplifier disons qu'il n'y a qu'un tour. Maintenant prenons les rsultats suivants :
A=> 1/3 pour X, 2/3 pour Y, 0 pour Z => Y gagne
B=> 1/3 pour X, 2/3 pour Y, 0 pour Z=> Y gagne
C=> 1/3 pour X, 0 pour Y, 2/3 pour Z=> Z gagne 
Si l'on somme tout on a 1/3 pour X , 4/9 pour Y, 2/9 pour Z. 
Le rsultat est clair un tiers des gens sont pour X, pourtant X n'a pas de siges. Encore moins de gens sont pour Z, mais pourtant Z obtient un sige. N'y a-t-il pas un problme ?

Maintenant, on peut aussi faire la mme chose pour la prsidentielle: commenons par supposer qu'il n'y a qu'un tour et 3 candidats A, B et C
40% des gens sont pour A
35% des gens sont pour B mais prfrent C  A
25% des gens sont pour C mais prfrent B  A
Rsultat: A sort vainqueur mme si 60% des gens auraient prfr voir B lu, soit plus de la moiti des lecteurs.

Vous voulez deux tours ? Bon prenons 4 candidats A, B, C et D. Donnons leur des notes de satisfaction de 0  3. Disons que quelqu'un vote pour celui qui a la meilleure note et vote blanc si la note est 0.
33% notent (A: 3, B: 0, C: 0, D: 0)
27% notent (A: 1, B: 3, C: 2, D: 0)
22% notent (A: 0, B: 0, C: 3, D: 0)
18% notent (A: 0, B: 1, C: 2, D: 3)
Rsultat 
A et B sont retenus au premier tour, puis B passe. La note de satisfaction moyenne est de 0.99. Si C avait t choisit cette note aurait t de 1.56.

En vrai tout est bien plus complexe, mais ce que je veux montrer ici, c'est que notre systme de vote n'est pas forcment juste et il peut inciter  "voter utile", ce qui biaise encore plus le jeu.

----------


## Daranc

oui c'est la quatrime rpublique, un prsident du conseil
et pour les dput c'est la proportionnelle
tout ce qui est actuel de la 5eme (_surtout le dcoupage lectoral on le doit a Charlie_)
Comme tout politique qui fait l'ENA ne fait qu'tre format  le politique de De Gaulle ( _avis perso_)
mais rest assis  regarder pousser ses cheveux ne changera pas les choses.
les ractions  la Jospin :"j'ai pas gagn !j'joue pus! excusez moi mais c'est peut tre acceptable en maternelle
mais au niveau responsabilit sociale a laisse un poil  dsirer 
la dmocratie  la franaise n'est en faite qu'une dictature collective, et les dictature ne tombent jamais de par la volont
bienveillante du dictateur. On ne fait rien et on refile le problme a nos enfants? c'est une solution, l'autre c'est de se battre
ou au moins se retrousser les manches ( mme si a prends un peu sur tes loisirs)

----------


## lper

> Quoi qu'il en soit la Suisse a une situation particulire. Dj c'est un petit pays, et ensuite c'est un pays trs riche.
> (Et contrairement  la France, les produits locaux et bio sont trs bien mis en avant, le rseau ferroviaire est excellent.)


Il y a 50 ans en arrire, la France tait un pays aussi riche que la Suisse, les salaires taient en tout cas quivalents.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a 50 ans en arrire, la France tait un pays aussi riche que la Suisse


Ben pure a a bien chang !
Aujourd'hui le salaire minimum en Suisse c'est dans les 3500.
Une caissire a la Migros gagne plus qu'un ingnieur* en France et a c'est beau.  :8-): 

* = bon aprs a dpend de la ville et de lexprience, il doit tre possible de gagner 3500 en tant ingnieur, mais pas en dbutant.

----------


## lper

> Ben pure a a bien chang !
> Aujourd'hui le salaire minimum en Suisse c'est dans les 3500.
> Une caissire a la Migros gagne plus qu'un ingnieur* en France et a c'est beau. 
> 
> * = bon aprs a dpend de la ville et de lexprience, il doit tre possible de gagner 3500 en tant ingnieur, mais pas en dbutant.


En effet, d'ailleurs le taux de change tait mme paritaire  l'poque, 1 franc franais = 1 franc suisse(ou presque), a a normment chang tu veux dire !



au 02 Janvier 1960
1 FRF=0.880713 CHF
1 CHF=1.135444 FRF

au 02 Janvier 1970
1 FRF=0.776945 CHF
1 CHF=1.287093 FRF

au 02 Janvier 2017
1 FRF=0.163288 CHF
1 CHF=6.124143 FRF

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de taux de change,  un moment 1CHF > 1EUR, c'tait vers le 23 Janvier 2015.

a a fait :
14 Janvier : 1chf = 0.83270
15 Janvier : 1chf = 1,00102

On voit bien la courbe et on peut zoomer :
http://www.xe.com/fr/currencycharts/...to=EUR&view=5Y

C'tait pas cool pour la Suisse, mais c'tait sympa pour le Franais qui bossait en Suisse. (avant qu'il ne se fasse virer)
Sachant que c'est assez vite fait de gagner 20chf/h.

----------


## LSMetag

Pour rpondre trs succintement  ce qui a t dit. 

Je suis tout  fait pour reconnatre le vote blanc. Les politiques ne le font pas parce que a leur enlverait la lgitimit qu'ils pensent avoir. Et donc on se rassure en disant qu'il faisait beau et que les gens ont prfr ne pas exercer leur droit du citoyen. Ca permettrait de voir ceux qui justement sont engags dans leur pays, et les autres, et viterait ensuite de payer des sondages pour savoir pourquoi on aurait pas vot.

Je pense que le scrutin  deux tours est  rformer. On y est oblig parce qu'il peut y avoir 20 candidats ou plus, mais je pense qu'on devrait prendre les 4 premiers au deuxime tour, pas seulement les 2 premiers, ou ceux qui ont fait plus de 15%. L'Assemble serait ensuite constitue  la proportionnelle des voix de ces 4 candidats.

Le prsident lu a une majorit d'office. Et les autres sont reprsents  hauteur des votes citoyens, en proportionnelle intgrale ou quasi-intgrale. Il n'y a plus besoin de lgislatives.

EDIT : Mauvaise ide. Les adversaires du gagnant peuvent se liguer sur toutes les lois et rien ne passe. Donc on ne peut pas passer  la proportionnelle intgrale. Car le gagnant deviendrait le perdant.

----------


## Daranc

> En parlant de taux de change,  un moment 1CHF > 1EUR, c'tait vers le 23 Janvier 2015.
> 
> C'tait pas cool pour la Suisse, mais c'tait sympa pour le Franais qui bossait en Suisse. (avant qu'il ne se fasse virer)
> Sachant que c'est assez vite fait de gagner 20chf/h.


Ca le redevient avec les accords sur l'indemnisation du chmage par le pays de rsidence (calculer sur le salaire en suisse)
avec remboursement (alatoire) du pays _employeur
https://www.senat.fr/questions/base/...12070049S.html_ 
l

----------


## Daranc

> EDIT : Mauvaise ide. Les adversaires du gagnant peuvent se liguer sur toutes les lois et rien ne passe. Donc on ne peut pas passer  la proportionnelle intgrale. Car le gagnant deviendrait le perdant.


pas obligatoire , un dput tant un reprsentant, la restitution des ses actions serait  mettre en dbat ( un defrifing quoi  ::mouarf::  ) 
on t'as donne une voix explique ce que tu as fait. c'est une autre manire de concevoir le mandat de dput.( celle qui avait t prvue  l'origine) 
*on rve* un dput doit des comptes  ses lecteurs (  ::calim2::  ) 
 le seul problme c'est qu'aucun des lecteurs n'en demande _pas tonnant que lorsqu'ils parlent d'emploi ou de salaire c'est au leur qu'ils pensent 
_

----------


## Dwalin_7

Les franais ont vot pour en connaissance de cause, cette fois, on n'a pas t pris en tratre comme avec Hollande.  partir de l tant pis. L'histoire est faite de pas en avant et de pas en arrire.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Les franais ont vot pour en connaissance de cause, cette fois, on n'a pas t pris en tratre comme avec Hollande.


a, a a dj t discut. En dessous de 50% de votants, belle lection, en effet.




> partir de l tant pis. L'histoire est faite de pas en avant et de pas en arrire.


C'tait quand, le dernier pas en avant dans ce domaine ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a, a a dj t discut. En dessous de 50% de votants, belle lection, en effet.


Pas  la Prsidentielle ! 
1er tour 78% de votants
2me tour 75% de votants.





> C'tait quand, le dernier pas en avant dans ce domaine ?


Les 35 heures !

----------


## Dwalin_7

> Pas  la Prsidentielle ! 
> 1er tour 78% de votants
> 2me tour 75% de votants.
> 
> 
> 
> Les 35 heures !


C'est a. a fait mme pas 20 ans, il va falloir tre encore un peu patient. Il faut penser  l'chelle de l'histoire mme si c'est dur.
Sur les 50%, on ne va pas revoter jusqu' ce qu'il y ait assez de participation, a risque de lasser. Il faut respecter le choix des abstentionnistes de laisser leur sort entre les mains des autres, et comprendre leur lassitude et/ou leur volont de s'engager autrement que par les urnes : la solution serait plutt de rendre les choses plus intressantes et attrayantes avec un dbat de qualit plutt que ce qu'on a eu l (malgr la belle tentative de Hamon qui a eu le mrite de proposer quelque chose, qu'on soit d'accord ou pas avec lui je pense que c'est le genre de choses qu'on attend d'une campagne).

Je suis un peu amer  cause de la dure de la squence lectorale depuis les primaires, mais bon on a survcu  Sarko, on survivra  Macron ^^.

----------


## Invit

> Il faut penser  l'chelle de l'histoire mme si c'est dur.


A l'chelle de l'histoire, plein de personnes meurent prmaturment, pour diffrentes raisons.
Si les ordonnances pouvaient permettre la lgalisation du cannabis, pour la justice sociale, pour l'cologie, et, pour soulager les malades, ce serait une excellente chose.

Malheureusement, qui croit encore que le gouvernement uvre pour le bien du peuple ? Nous verrons, combien d'annes il faudra, pour que la France puisse redevenir un beau pays de liberts, et, de vivre ensemble.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est marrant comme dans cette caricature Macron ressemble  Sarkozy :

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Les 35 heures !


Mouais. J'y ai pens, mais a n'a pas t appliqu correctement partout. Dans certaines entreprises il y a eu des ngociations, sur le temps de travail et les conditions de travail, etc, mais dans d'autres les ngociations n'ont pas eu des rsultats positifs.
Et il y a le cas bien connu des personnels hospitaliers : les 35h ont amens souvent des surcharges de travail.
Bref, il fallait adapter l'organisation du travail pour que a soit un gain pour les employs en plus des employeurs.

----------


## Mat.M

> Il y a 50 ans en arrire, la France tait un pays aussi riche que la Suisse, les salaires taient en tout cas quivalents.


salut faut pas perdre de vue que la population franaise est passe de 50  65 millions d'individus en l'espace de quelques dcennies (d'ailleurs il y avait la revue "50millions de consommateurs" maintenant c'est 60... ::mouarf:: )
Ne pas perdre de vue que 700 000 jeunes se retrouvent sur le march de l'emploi chaque anne donc a fait du monde  occuper et  qui donner un emploi.
Le problme c'est que le gateau dont on fait des parts n'est pas extensible  l'infini (stagnation sculaire de Robert J Gordon ? )

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Le problme c'est que le gateau dont on fait des parts n'est pas extensible  l'infini (stagnation sculaire de Robert J Gordon ? )


Tout  fait, mais l'challe pour dire a n'est pas la France : c'est le monde. de plus en plus de gens  travers le monde exigent, eux aussi, leur part du gateau, et mme si on arrive  produire un gateau de plus en plus gros grace au progrs - et  sa diffusion dans de nouveaux espaces - cette progression ne suit pas l'augmentation du nombre de gens qui viennent manger dessus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le problme c'est que le gateau dont on fait des parts n'est pas extensible  l'infini (stagnation sculaire de Robert J Gordon ? )


Oui, enfin, quand 0.01% accapare 99% du gteau, c'est qu'il y a aussi un petit problme de rpartition, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> de plus en plus de gens  travers le monde exigent, eux aussi, leur part du gateau


Certes, mais la plus grosse partie de la richesse du monde est dtenu par une minorit infime.

Ces milliardaires sont plus riches que la moiti la plus pauvre du monde
_Huit personnes sur la plante dtiennent autant de richesse que la moiti la plus pauvre de la population mondiale, une situation "indcente" qui "exacerbe les ingalits", dnonce l'ONG britannique Oxfam dans un rapport publi en amont du World Economic Forum (WEF) qui s'ouvre mardi  Davos._

Donc ok le niveau de vie des chinois  augment mais le niveau de vie des occidentaux moyen est en train de diminuer et les plus riches s'enrichissent toujours plus...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Oui, enfin, quand 0.01% accapare 99% du gteau, c'est qu'il y a aussi un petit problme de rpartition, non ?


T'inquite ! Il y aura toujours des figaronautes pour hurler aprs les "assists" qui touchent le RSA et non contre ceux du CAC 40 avec leurs marchs captifs auprs de l'tat.

La "mentalit du larbin" a de beaux jours devant elle...

----------


## Ryu2000

Mlenchon se moque de "l'ivresse des sommets" de Macron
_Le leader de la France insoumise Jean-Luc Mlenchon a ironis lundi sur "l'ivresse des sommets" qui a selon lui saisi Emmanuel Macron, illustre notamment par la "mise en garde" adresse au chef d'tat-major des armes. Il a appel  un grand rassemblement le 23 septembre contre la rforme du code du Travail._

Sauf que normalement les pires lois passent au mois daot, en pleine nuit avec 4 clampins prsent pour voter. (comme les gens sont en vacances ils n'ont pas le temps de s'offusquer)
Donc il sera trop tard.
Et aussi bien Macron en a rien foutre des lois et du peuple, il va forcer ses lois  passer.




> Le leader de La France insoumise Jean-Luc Mlenchon a annonc lundi l'organisation d'un "rassemblement populaire" le 23 septembre  Paris pour protester contre la rforme du code du travail par ordonnances, dnonant  nouveau un "coup d'Etat social". "Je propose que l'on fasse un rassemblement populaire le 23 septembre  Paris, c'est--dire d'un coup, on vient tous de toutes les zones de France pour dire +non, on ne se laissera pas faire, on ne lche rien et on proteste contre le coup d'Etat social+", a dclar M. Mlenchon sur TF1.
> 
> A cette rforme va s'ajouter l'application  partir du 20 septembre de l'accord de libre-change avec le Canada (CETA), qui "va lui aussi dvaster le droit social", a-t-il poursuivi. "Donc, on a deux coups qui nous sont donns, l'un par ordonnances, l'autre par un accord international, qui disloquent le droit social en France. Alors, les gens qui ne veulent pas se laisser tondre, leur devoir, c'est de manifester comme citoyen", a-t-il affirm.

----------


## Chauve souris

Les citations du jour (pour briller dans les salons  ::aie:: )

"Une mtamorphose du libralisme en autoritarisme s'annonce depuis 1989. Un dispositif de contrainte et de hirarchisation s'esquisse, analogue  celui des anciens empires. Nous entrons dans un rgne qui vise, comme jadis  parachever son hgmonie par l'exaltation des fantaisies des puissants, l'abaissement de citoyens libres et l'crasement des indigents."
Denis Duclos 

 Un tyran peut tre lu au suffrage universel, et ntre pas moins tyran pour cela. Ce qui importe, ce nest pas lorigine des pouvoirs, cest le contrle continu et efficace que les gouverns exercent sur les gouvernants  Alain

----------


## dlandelle

> Ouais, fin faudrait pas verser dans la thorie du complot non plus.


La dsinformation sert  cela, il suffit qu'un troll pay avec nos impts mlange avec des extra-terrestres et de reptiliens pour que tout ce qu'il a voqu d'intelligent parte  la poubelle.

Heureusement on est inform : http://www.gouvernement.fr/on-te-manipule
Ce message infantilisant s'adresse aux franais ?




> Savoir si recourir  des infrastructures de livraison de contenu situes  l'tranger met en pril la souverainet nationale est un autre dbat, mais aucun rapport avec l'affirmation grotesque que les ministres sont des socits prives. Pas trop de rapport avec le sujet d'origine non plus.


Les emails passent par le mme domaine ...

Quant au grotesque : D&B UPIK ministres_fichiers.zip   (extraire et jeter dans firefox)

----------


## guitz

Entant qu'interimaire je suis ravi qu'on gagne en flexibilit du travail. Plus de facilits pour licencier, donc les patrons ont moins peur de signer un CDI. 
Je trouve que le march du travail n'en devient que plus sain

----------


## DevInsoumis

*En tant qu'auto-entrepreneur je voudrais dire que le meilleur des statuts est celui de travailleur indpendant.*

Vous tes enfin totalement flexible, votre productivisme n'est plus paralys par ces archasmes que sont le salaire minimum, le droit du travail et les syndicats, vous pouvez dcrocher des contrats trs comptitifs  10 centimes de l'heure, vous pouvez mme bosser trois mois d'affile sans tre pay par le client qui va annuler le projet en dernire minute, ce qui permet de battre des records en matire du cot du travail, et enfin faire face  la menace de la concurrence asiatique du pril jaune.

Et en prime il faut en filer 25%  l'tat pour avoir le droit de vous dbrouiller pour payer votre mutuelle vous-mme.

*Je souhaite  tous les travailleurs franais de se retrouver dans la mme situation, car tel est notre projet.*

----------


## LSMetag

> pas obligatoire , un dput tant un reprsentant, la restitution des ses actions serait  mettre en dbat ( un defrifing quoi  ) 
> on t'as donne une voix explique ce que tu as fait. c'est une autre manire de concevoir le mandat de dput.( celle qui avait t prvue  l'origine) 
> *on rve* un dput doit des comptes  ses lecteurs (  ) 
>  le seul problme c'est qu'aucun des lecteurs n'en demande _pas tonnant que lorsqu'ils parlent d'emploi ou de salaire c'est au leur qu'ils pensent 
> _


Dans un monde idal pourquoi pas. Enfin remarque on commence  retirer des avantages aux dputs

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Entant qu'interimaire je suis ravi qu'on gagne en flexibilit du travail. Plus de facilits pour licencier, donc les patrons ont moins peur de signer un CDI. 
> Je trouve que le march du travail n'en devient que plus sain


Du coup, ce sera un Contrat  Dure _vraiment_ Indtermine...

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Du coup, ce sera un Contrat  Dure _vraiment_ Indtermine...


je dirait un:
Contrat  Dispositions IncertainesContrat  Destruction InstallContrat  Disponibilit Invraisemblable

----------


## Ryu2000

a va tre le bordel pour contracter un prt dans une banque.
Je ne sais pas comment les couples qui sont en CDI de projet vont pouvoir s'acheter une maison.

Parce que n'importe quel jour on peut te dire "On abandonne le projet. Allez salut ! Bonne chance dans ta recherche d'emploi  :;): ".

le CDI de chantier devrait facilement tre applicable au monde de l'informatique.
Bon aprs si a aide des gens  trouver un travail c'est cool.

----------


## LSMetag

Encore une fois certes il y aura moins de contraintes et d'incertitudes sur certains licenciements, mais a n'enlve pas le fait que les critres resteront trs strictes. La diffrence, c'est que contrairement  avant, il y aura des critres et des lois, donc de la visibilit.

Ton CDI aura toujours autant de valeur. C'est juste que des rgles concernant certaines conditions de licenciements sont inscrites. Il faut fournir vraiment tous les lments comptables justifiant de difficults pour tre conforme  la loi.

Ce qui va changer c'est qu'au lieu d'y avoir des plans sociaux et des fermetures de sites comme on le voit habituellement, il pourra y avoir des licenciements ngocis en amont ou des accords d'entreprise pour s'adapter  la situation du moment et viter les licenciements.

Le licenciement n'est pas facile pour autant ! Et c'est a que les gens n'arrivent pas  comprendre !

----------


## raphchar

> Encore une fois certes il y aura moins de contraintes et d'incertitudes sur certains licenciements, mais a n'enlve pas le fait que les critres resteront trs strictes. La diffrence, c'est que contrairement  avant, il y aura des critres et des lois, donc de la visibilit.
> 
> Ton CDI aura toujours autant de valeur. C'est juste que des rgles concernant certaines conditions de licenciements sont inscrites. Il faut fournir vraiment tous les lments comptables justifiant de difficults pour tre conforme  la loi.
> 
> Ce qui va changer c'est qu'au lieu d'y avoir des plans sociaux et des fermetures de sites comme on le voit habituellement, il pourra y avoir des licenciements ngocis en amont ou des accords d'entreprise pour s'adapter  la situation du moment et viter les licenciements.
> 
> Le licenciement n'est pas facile pour autant ! Et c'est a que les gens n'arrivent pas  comprendre !


Bah, tu peux licencier quelqu'un sans raison, avant il pouvait y avoir une pnalit de six mois de salaire. Maintenant, a baisse  deux mois, donc quasiment rien. Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu affirmes que ce n'est pas facile. 
De plus ta phrase disant que pour viter les licenciements on ngocie les licenciements, je ne la comprends pas, elle se contredit elle-mme. 
De plus le CDI qui garde sa valeur avec certaines conditions de licenciements inscrites, bah du coup non, sa perd de la valeur puisqu'il y a des conditions de licenciements supplmentaires, de plus ce sont les entreprises qui dcident des conditions, donc autant dire que ces conditions ne doivent pas tre bien dur  raliser.

Et l'argument de plusieurs comme quoi a fait c'est normal qu'une entreprise puisse licencier comme elle dsire, c'est vraiment une affirmation stupide. Je peux aussi affirmer qu'il est normal qu'un employ ne soit pas pay en proportion avec ce qu'il rapporte  une entreprise, c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'il se passe. Le minimum moral acceptable serait qu'un employ qui rapporte 20 fois son salaire  une grosse multinationale ait la scurit de son emploi. Si on me soulve que les petites entreprises ont besoin de ces lois, alors qu'on fasse des lois qui ne touchent que les petites entreprises et avant cela, qu'on leur demande leur avis, pour savoir si elle veulent ces lois.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> [...] alors qu'on fasse des lois qui ne touchent que les petites entreprises et avant cela, qu'on leur demande leur avis, pour savoir si elle veulent ces lois.


On devrait alors ne pas avoir le Medef comme interlocuteur car ils ne reprsentent que les grandes entreprises industrielles et de services

----------


## Chauve souris

> Entant qu'interimaire je suis ravi qu'on gagne en flexibilit du travail. Plus de facilits pour licencier, donc les patrons ont moins peur de signer un CDI. 
> Je trouve que le march du travail n'en devient que plus sain


J'ai cru un moment que c'tait une plaisanterie, mais non, on a trouv un macroniste heureux qui se rjouit de la dgradation du statut du travailleur. Et qui n'est pas, en toute logique, un patron de la faune  Macron. Et que ferez-vous, jeune homme, quand vous aurez besoin d'un prt bancaire ? Dj que mme en profession librale ils n'accordent pas de prt immobilier (le cas d'une orthoptiste dont le cabinet fonctionnait bien). Et mme en simple loyer les garanties que les propritaires demandent (garants) sont de plus en plus froces.

----------


## Chauve souris

> *En tant qu'auto-entrepreneur je voudrais dire que le meilleur des statuts est celui de travailleur indpendant.*
> 
> Vous tes enfin totalement flexible, votre productivisme n'est plus paralys par ces archasmes que sont le salaire minimum, le droit du travail et les syndicats, vous pouvez dcrocher des contrats trs comptitifs  10 centimes de l'heure, vous pouvez mme bosser trois mois d'affile sans tre pay par le client qui va annuler le projet en dernire minute, ce qui permet de battre des records en matire du cot du travail, et enfin faire face  la menace de la concurrence asiatique du pril jaune.
> 
> Et en prime il faut en filer 25%  l'tat pour avoir le droit de vous dbrouiller pour payer votre mutuelle vous-mme.
> 
> *Je souhaite  tous les travailleurs franais de se retrouver dans la mme situation, car tel est notre projet.*


Excellent second degr ! Alors que le message prcdent ne l'tait pas (ou je n'en ai pas eu l'impression).

Ce statut d'auto-entrepreneur a t tudi soigneusement en droit du travail par un ami qui envisageait de se mettre  son compte. Bien sr tout ce qui relevait de la protection du salari disparaissait et que, les chantiers trouvs n'taient que de la sous-traitance dont on ne pouvait nullement tre sr que l'entreprise n'allait pas disparaitre. Certaines organisant soigneusement leur insolvabilit (pas un outil puisque c'est l'auto-entrepreneur qui l'a, pas une voiture pour la mme raison, etc.). Par contre les impts, eux, ne prenaient pas de risques, et imposaient au forfait sur un bnfice qu'on tait loin de pouvoir esprer.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce qui va changer c'est qu'au lieu d'y avoir des plans sociaux et des fermetures de sites comme on le voit habituellement, il pourra y avoir des licenciements ngocis en amont ou des accords d'entreprise pour s'adapter  la situation du moment et viter les licenciements.


Parce que tu crois que l'inversion des normes et la flexibilit vont donner une situation gagnant-gagnant qui va viter les licenciement ? On a dj l'exprience des accords et on a vu ce que a a donn en gnral : promesses patronnales non-tenues et salaris lss au final...

Ici je parle bien sur des grands groupes, pas des PME qu'on laisse crever  petits feux et qui n'ont de toute faon pas le temps, ni les moyens de mettre en place ces arrangements. Donc, encore une fois, les grands gagnants seront toujours les mmes...

Par ailleurs, tu devrais aussi t'inquiter de ta fiche de paye. Pose toi la question de savoir ce qu'implique la suppression de certaines cotisations salariales en change d'une hausse de la CSG. Et je ne parle pas de l'implication comptable (youpi tu vas gagner 20 par mois en plus...), je parle du message politique.

Il me semble que les quelques euros gagns sur le salaire (et encore, ce n'est pas fait) ne valent pas toutes les rgressions qui sont annonces...

----------


## Gunny

> je dirait un:
> Contrat  Dispositions IncertainesContrat  Destruction InstallContrat  Disponibilit Invraisemblable


Pour enfin arriver au but : Contrat ? Drle d'Ide !

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Rforme de la loi Travail :  l'issue de la premire phase de concertation, les syndicats semblent avoir perdu confiance, * 
*quelles consquences pour l'emploi IT ? * 

Durant sa campagne, le Prsident de la Rpublique Emmanuel Macron avait annonc son intention de rformer le droit du travail, qui a t port par Myriam El Khomri et avait le double objectif daugmenter la comptitivit des entreprises en leur donnant plus de souplesse. Mais elle a galement pour objectif d'amliorer les conditions de travail des salaris. 

Aprs plusieurs semaines de discussions entre le gouvernement et les partenaires sociaux, la premire phase de concertation avec les syndicats sur la rforme en cours du droit de travail sest acheve ce vendredi 21 juillet.

Il est dsormais question de rdiger les ordonnances qui seront prsentes aux syndicats fin aot.

Au programme des discussions figuraient trois mesures, notamment :
le plafonnement des dommages et intrts verss aux prud'hommes. Par exemple,  un salari licenci abusivement au bout de 20 ans d'anciennet ne toucherait pas plus de 20 mois de salaires. En contrepartie le gouvernement augmenterait de manire importante les indemnits lgales. Celles verses au salari, quel que soit le motif de son licenciement ;la fusion des instances. Aujourd'hui, vous connaissez les comits d'entreprises, les CHSCT, comits d'hygine et scurit, et les dlgus du personnel. L'ide du gouvernement, c'est de fusionner l'ensemble en une seule grande instance, pour rduire le nombre d'lus et de runions syndicales ;la question de l'inversion de la hirarchie des normes.
Les syndicats CFTC et FO saffirment plutt satisfaits du processus. Pour Philippe Louis, le prsident du syndicat chrtien,  il reste des interrogations, mais beaucoup de choses ont t claircies. 

Dans sa dernire interview, au Parisien, Jean-Claude Mailly a maintenu son satisfecit global en direction du gouvernement, qui tranche avec lopposition de son syndicat  la loi sur le travail, version 2016 :  Par rapport  l'an dernier, le contexte politique a chang. Et sur la mthode, c'est le jour et la nuit, dit-il. J'ai rclam une concertation et un allongement du calendrier initial de la rforme, le prsident de la Rpublique l'a accept. Ce serait irresponsable de tout rejeter. 

Bernard Vivier, directeur de lInstitut suprieur du travail a jug, sur Franceinfo, le bilan  trs positif  pour le gouvernement qui est  en train de raliser  ce qui  semblait inenvisageable  avec la loi El Khomri.

Lorsquil lui a t demand le bilan quil fait de la premire phase de la concertation sur la rforme du Code du travail, il a rpondu  Un bilan pour le gouvernement trs positif parce que ce qui semblait inenvisageable il y a un an est aujourd'hui en train de se raliser. La [future] loi Pnicaud est aujourd'hui beaucoup plus forte que n'avait pu l'tre la loi El Khomri. 

 Nous avons un gouvernement tout puissant qui dit que vous soyez d'accord ou pas, je ferai. La CGT et FO, qui taient vent debout contre la loi El Khomri, soit attendent le mois de septembre avec une manifestation, soit entrent dans cette logique-l et seront trs exigeantes dans le contenu des mesures , a-t-il poursuivi.

 la question de savoir si les partenaires sociaux ont obtenu des avances, il a dclar  Ils ont globalement gagn sur l'quilibrage entre la ngociation de branche et d'entreprise ainsi que sur les indemnits de licenciement, par exemple. Il va y avoir un plafonnement des indemnits dans les conseils de prud'hommes et dj la ministre Muriel Pnicaud a dit qu'elle relverait, par dcret et en dehors des ordonnances, le seuil des indemnits lgales de licenciement. 

Nanmoins,  lissue des six runions dune heure, le ngociateur en chef de la CGT, Fabrice Ange, a soulign  quil y a plus une volont dhabillage que de dialogue rel. Nous navons pas vraiment discut : chacun a seulement prsent ses intentions et ses positions. L o la ministre parle de changement de paradigme, nous pensons que le projet gouvernemental va crer un bouleversement, une vritable destruction du droit du travail. 

La CFE-CGC, le syndicat des cadres, nest pas plus rassure :  Nous avons de moins en moins confiance. Nous sommes inquiets, car nous sommes aujourd'hui persuads que nous sommes face  un projet de rgression sociale pour les salaris , a dclar le ngociateur Gilles Lecuelle.

Source : France Infos, Mediapart

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelles consquences pour l'emploi IT ?

----------


## xav-stargate

Source : Mdiapart.  ::roll::

----------


## deren

Poudre aux yeux ? !

----------


## TiranusKBX

@deren 
Je dirait plutt de la Poudre dans les yeux!

----------


## joublie

Ah, augmenter le seuil des indemnits lgales de licenciement, la mthode est bien connue. Le gouvernement tente de faire passer une rgression sociale en _diminuant lgrement_ l'impact de la rgression initialement annonce. Ouf, on a eu chaud !

Jusqu' prsent c'est la totalit du prjudice (jusqu' la date de l'audience en bureau de jugement au conseil de prud'hommes) qui devait tre indemnis, sans plafond, disposition conforme aux rgles du Bureau international du travail. Demain le prjudice sera forfaitaire, et tant pis pour la ralit des dommages causs aux licencis.

Face  l'argument dbile et cynique " de l'injustice " des montants supposs trs diffrents accords par les conseils de prud'hommes, comme le disait Emmanuel Macron alors qu'il tait candidat, rappelons que les indemnits accords aux gens licencis sont calcules sur la base *des preuves* des prjudices rels apportes par ces personnes. Les conseillers prud'hommaux vrifient ces preuves et refont les calculs.

D'autre part, un juge (dans toute juridiction franaise) n'a pas le droit de dpasser le montant des prtentions demandes par les parties. Par exemple, si une partie calcule un prjudice total de 8529 , un jugement qui accorderait 8600  serait purement et simplement illgal (cf. Cour de cassation). Par consquent, s'il existe des diffrences d'indemnisation entre salaris aux prud'hommes, l'injustice ne peut-tre que dans une sous-valuation de l'indemnit accorde par le juge prud'homal. Certains conseils sont plus svres que d'autres et l est l'injustice : c'est  celle-l qu'il faudrait s'attaquer (idem pour les peines prononces par les autres juridications, notamment au tribunal correctionnel, etc., bref : uniformiser !).

De plus, il est certains que la plupart des salaris licencis ne contestent pas leur licenciement, y compris pour motif conomique (de l'ordre de 3  5 % pour ce motif). La complexit des procdures, l'impossibilit _en pratique, concrtement,_ d'avoir des lments de preuve dtenus par l'employeur (il donne ce qui l'arrange), la difficult parfois d'avoir des attestations d'anciens collgues, etc., tout cela fait que beaucoup de monde tourne la page sans la moindre procdure judiciaire. Dans cette perspective, augmenter le plafond - plafond qui reste une rgression - ne servira pas  grand-chose pour normment de salaris virs puisqu'ils n'en verront jamais la couleur.

O est passe la mythologie de l'entrepreneur " aimant le risque " ? C'est encore ce que certains libraux ont trouv de moins idiot pour justifier la rpartition des profits  leur avantage : la fameuse prise de risque. En ralit, nos hros veulent bien prendre des risques, mais  condition qu'ils soient minimes, et nuls c'est encore mieux.

De toute manire, les tudes conomtriques ont montr depuis plus de 30 ans que la " flexibilit "n'a presque effet sur le taux de chmage. Pour ce qui est des autres possibilits, au hasard celles qui s'carteraient de l'hortodoxie de l'Union europenne, quand seront-elles au journal de 20 heures ? Jamais ?

----------


## Muchos

Un rcent article de Lutte Ouvrire estime que ce dialogue est inutile et factice :



> Ce qui est trs clair est la volont du gouvernement daller encore plus loin que la loi El Khomri, pour donner satisfaction au patronat et lui permettre dimposer de nouveaux reculs aux travailleurs. [] Pour cela, le calendrier est dj bien tabli, avec lobjectif daboutir avant le 21 septembre  la publication dordonnances entrant immdiatement en application. Les runions programmes avec les ngociateurs des organisations syndicales ont pour seul objectif de donner une apparence de dialogue social  ce passage en force.

----------


## Chauve souris

Je crois que "pour une poigne de dollars"  des actionnaires il ne restera plus aux sans-dents que la prcarit de plus en plus mal paye avec l'exclusion dfinitive  quand ils auront atteint la limite d'ge de 30 ans. Mais, en mme temps, a sera tuer la poule aux oeufs d'or du capitalisme fordiste car il n'y aura plus de clients substantiels pour acheter la production.

Mais si on considre qu'il n'y aura plus de production la "richesse" ne sera que des jeux d'critures sur des comptes bancaires. Seul l'immobilier existe encore en France et les prix s'envolent. Un monde de science-fiction o des trs riches vivront dans des ghettos super scuriss alors que la canaille errera dehors dans la mendicit. Bienvenue dans "les lendemains qui chantent" !

----------


## TiranusKBX

Rien n'empche que des chimistes et ingnieurs se dmnent pour prparer une surprises  nos exploiteurs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais, en mme temps, a sera tuer la poule aux oeufs d'or du capitalisme fordiste car il n'y aura plus de clients substantiels pour acheter la production.


*[Mode Complot ON]*
Ou alors ils se disent que les pauvres n'auraient pas achet de toute faon donc ils peuvent crever la gueule ouverte, a ne perturbera pas trop leurs petites affaires... Et vu qu'on est de plus en plus nombreux sur Terre, il y aura toujours des gens qui veulent bosser pour gagner ce qu'il leur permettra de vivoter et a continuera  faire tourner ces affaires.
*[Mode Complot OFF]*

----------


## zinkou_kio

> la fusion des instances. Aujourd'hui, vous connaissez les comits d'entreprises, les CHSCT, comits d'hygine et scurit, et les dlgus du personnel. L'ide du gouvernement, c'est de fusionner l'ensemble en une seule grande instance, pour rduire le nombre d'lus et de runions syndicales ;la question de l'inversion de la hirarchie des normes.


Si vous inversez ces deux points :
plus de ngociations  venir au niveau des entreprises car les accords d'entreprise vont prendre le pas sur les accords de branche qui vont prendre le pas sur le code du travail (la loi pour tous)moins d'instances, de personnes et de temps pour engager ces ngociations (sans parler du rapport de force dfavorable car le boulot du ngociateur est en jeu)

Que pouvons nous en conclure pour notre avenir ? En tout cas les ngociateurs de demain (syndiqus ou non) devront tre fort et avoir une vocation sociale de fer pour ne pas cder  la facilit personnelle.

----------


## Chauve souris

Lire ici :
http://www.atlantico.fr/pepites/13-m...7.html?yahoo=1

Sans l'avoir cherch puisque je ne connaissais pas ce dernier avatar du capitalisme purement financier cela correspond bien  ce que je vous ai entretenu quelques posts prcdents.

A part a certains continueront  rler sur les "assists" qui touchent le RSA...

----------


## MartinZ

N'oublions pas qu'aujourd'hui  aller devant les prud'hommes c'est courir de gros risque pour l'avenir de sa carrire.
Il faudrait aussi que cette loi :
- punisse bien plus svrement les employeurs qui diffament leurs anciens salaris et fasse en sorte que de tels agissements puissent tre beaucoup plus facilement mis en vidence devant la justice.
- prcise trs exactement ce qu'un employeur peut crire dans un contrat de travail en matire de clause de non concurrence. Aujourd'hui bien des contrats de travail sont aujourd'hui porteurs d'un vritable chantage qui aline le salari, par le doute induit, dans sa libert de quitter l'entreprise de son propre chef.  De mme, pour les clauses de ddit-formation. D'autant plus que, le futur salari n'est pas en ralit, la plupart du temps, bien entendu, en mesure de refuser ou mme de discuter ce type de clause.

----------


## Mat.M

> Mais si on considre qu'il n'y aura plus de production la "richesse" ne sera que des jeux d'critures sur des comptes bancaires.


+1000
des jeux d'critures sur des comptes bancaires c'est prcisment ce qui se passe  l'heure actuelle et c'est ce qui tend  dfinir l'conomie mondiale...

c.a..d qu'on a des crances d'un ct, des dettes de l'autre ( c'est une lapalissade ce que j'cris car le jeu d'critures c'est prcisment cela  ::aie:: ).
C'est le mcanisme de la dette ternelle...
Bref comme tu sembles le suggrer,la question est de savoir si l'conomie mondiale cre vritablement de la valeur conomique/richesse tangible...
Et pour fausser un peu le systme la FED et la BCE font de la cration montaire.

Sinon je vais vous apprendre une combine que les grandes entreprises utilisent: elles ont recours  de l'emprunt plutt que de faire du chiffre d'affaire...
si j'emprunte un milliard (  condition d'tre solvable bien sr ) avec des taux d'intrts trs bas comme 2-3% je gagne plus d'argent qu'en faisant du chiffre d'affaire....tax annuellement par l'Etat  plus de 30%  ::mouarf:: 
C'est la technique que Mr Drahi et Altice a choisi pour racheter des autres entreprises.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sinon je vais vous apprendre une combine que les grandes entreprises utilisent: elles ont recours  de l'emprunt plutt que de faire du chiffre d'affaire...
> si j'emprunte un milliard (  condition d'tre solvable bien sr ) avec des taux d'intrts trs bas comme 2-3% je gagne plus d'argent qu'en faisant du chiffre d'affaire....tax annuellement par l'Etat  plus de 30%


Je me permets de rectifier. Les grosses boites prfrent les prts car les placements financiers ont des taux plus levs donc tu es gagnant au final. Mme rflexion pour les retards de paiements voulus, ils prfrent payer les pnalits de retard de paiement que de casser leurs placements. Tu fais ton fric sur la dette, c'est comme a qu'on a t form en commerce.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je me permets de rectifier. Les grosses boites prfrent les prts car les placements financiers ont des taux plus levs donc tu es gagnant au final.


? Je n'ai pas parl de placement financier j'ai parl d'emprunt/crdit donc oui c'est un prt c'est la mme chose.
Le flux financier est le suivant : une entreprise A emprunte auprs de banques ou organismes financiers mettons 1 milliard que l'entreprise A doit rembourser + les intrts composs

----------


## TallyHo

> ? Je n'ai pas parl de placement financier j'ai parl d'emprunt/crdit donc oui c'est un prt c'est la mme chose.


C'est moi qui parle du placement financier pour rectifier car il te manque cet lement... Je la refais parce qu'on se comprend mal : une entreprise n'est pas impos sur le CA comme tu le dis plus haut. De plus, le taux d'imposition des grosses boites est souvent ngoci et bien moins important qu'une PME normale.

Quand tu dis qu'elles empruntent parce que c'est prfrable par rapport au CA, ce n'est pas complet. Si elles empruntent, c'est parce qu'elles prfrent faire fructifier leur argent dans des placements avec des intrts plus levs que ceux de l'emprunt. Donc elles sont gagnantes avec la diffrence de taux pour schmatiser. Mais ton gain financier sera toujours tax par l'impt au final.

Si c'est emprunter pour tre moins impos  cause d'un gros bnf, a ne sert  rien sauf enrichir le banquier car l'emprunt en lui-mme est une opration fiscale neutre. A la limite, tu as les intrts qui viennent rduire le rsultat (donc l'impt au final) mais a ne se joue pas l-dessus en gnral. Tu as d'autres solutions pour rduire l'impt  ::):

----------


## Mat.M

> Je la refais parce qu'on se comprend mal : une entreprise n'est pas impos sur le CA comme tu le dis plus haut. De plus, le taux d'imposition des grosses boites est souvent ngoci et bien moins important qu'une PME normale.


ahhh  ::fleche:: 



> Impt sur les socits : entreprises concernes et taux d'imposition
> Vrifi le 10 janvier 2017 - Direction de l'information lgale et administrative (Premier ministre), Ministre charg des finances
> Envoyer par courrielPartager sur Facebook - Nouvelle fentreTweeter - Nouvelle fentre
> L'impt sur les socits (IS) est prlev sur les bnfices raliss au cours d'un exercice annuel par les entreprises exploites en France. Il est soumis  un rgime de dclarations et de paiements  dates fixes. Il peut tre augment de contributions additionnelles : la contribution sociale, la contribution exceptionnelle et la contribution additionnelle.


Lien service public




> En France
> Article dtaill : Impt sur les socits en France.
> 
> En France, limpt sur les socits (IS) a pour base le rsultat fiscal de la socit. Il reprsente environ 46,1 milliards deuros dans le PLF 20072. Le taux normal de l'IS est de 33,33 % depuis 1993, auquel peut se rajouter la contribution sociale sur l'IS3 de 3,3 % de l'IS.
> En outre, les entreprises dont le CA est suprieur  250 millions d'euros ont support jusqu'en 2016 une majoration de 10,7 % de cet IS portant le taux global dans ce cas  33,33 + (10,7%*33,33) + (3,3%*33,33)= 38 %.
> Toutefois, si le CA HT de l'entreprise est infrieur  7 630 000 , le taux de l'IS peut tre rduit  15 %, au lieu du taux normal, sur la fraction de leur bnfice fiscal plafonne  38 120  (certaines autres conditions doivent tre respectes : capital entirement libr et dtenu  75 % par des personnes physiques ou socit prsentant ces mmes caractristiques).


lien Wikipedia





> une entreprise n'est pas impos sur le CA comme tu le dis plus haut.


je n'ai jamais cris qu'une enterprise n'est pas impose sur le CA ,o est-ce que j'ai cris cela ? 


Je refais la dmonstration mais dans la vision d'un consommateur : qu'est ce qui est prfrable prendre un crdit   10000 euros pour acheter une moto par exemple qui ne sera pas tax avec un Taux Effectif Global d' peine 5%
Ou bien esprer gagner 10000 euros de plus sur le salaire mais qui seront taxs comme impt sur le Revenu ?

----------


## Grogro

> Sinon je vais vous apprendre une combine que les grandes entreprises utilisent: elles ont recours  de l'emprunt plutt que de faire du chiffre d'affaire...
> si j'emprunte un milliard (  condition d'tre solvable bien sr ) avec des taux d'intrts trs bas comme 2-3% je gagne plus d'argent qu'en faisant du chiffre d'affaire....tax annuellement par l'Etat  plus de 30% 
> C'est la technique que Mr Drahi et Altice a choisi pour racheter des autres entreprises.


Je veux bien qu'on m'explique comment les grands groupes peuvent gnrer artificiellement du profit par l'emprunt, plutt qu'en gnrant classiquement du CA. A moins de jouer perptuellement  la cavalerie budgtaire, et encore.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Loi Travail : les points cls du volet  scurisation juridique des relations de travail ,  * 
*qui suscitent de vives tensions * 

Aprs le vote favorable des dputs le 13 juillet, le Snat a vot  son tour le 27 juillet dernier en faveur du projet de rforme du projet de loi d'habilitation ouvrant la possibilit au gouvernement de rformer le Code du travail.

Quelques jours avant, le gouvernement a achev une premire phase de concertations avec les partenaires sociaux et les syndicats sur le sujet. Au programme des discussions figuraient trois mesures, notamment :
le plafonnement des dommages et intrts verss aux prud'hommes. Par exemple, un salari licenci abusivement au bout de 20 ans d'anciennet ne toucherait pas plus de 20 mois de salaires. En contrepartie le gouvernement augmenterait de manire importante les indemnits lgales. Celles verses au salari, quel que soit le motif de son licenciement ;la fusion des instances. Aujourd'hui, vous connaissez les comits d'entreprises, les CHSCT, comits d'hygine et scurit, et les dlgus du personnel. L'ide du gouvernement, c'est de fusionner l'ensemble en une seule grande instance, pour rduire le nombre d'lus et de runions syndicales ;la question de l'inversion de la hirarchie des normes.
Le 27 juillet sest galement acheve une autre srie de ngociations qui ont t entames le 10 juillet. Cette fois-ci, il tait question notamment de l'articulation de la ngociation entre les branches et les entreprises et du dialogue social dans l'entreprise. Un volet sur la  scurisation juridique des relations de travail  a galement t ouvert. Ce dernier volet a suscit de vives tensions. Voici quelques points cls qui en sont ressortis.

*Indemnits prud'hommes: un plafond, mais plus de minimum*

Pour Laurent Berger, de la CFDT, une mesure comme le plafonnement des dommages et intrts peut constituer  une ligne rouge . Sa crainte est que le plafond fix par le gouvernement soit  trop bas . Ici, le gouvernement na pas donn beaucoup de dtails. Nanmoins, lanciennet va servir de critre de base. L'hypothse d'indemnits fixes  un mois de salaire par anne d'anciennet dans une limite de 20 mois serait envisage.

Si le plafond est souvent cit, une autre mesure est elle aussi susceptible d'irriter les syndicats : le plancher minimal sera trs bas. Pour le moment, les salaris en poste depuis plus de deux ans dans une entreprise de plus de onze salaris ont droit  six mois de salaire minimum. Le gouvernement devrait donc faire sauter cette borne.  L'ide est d'tre plus offensif sur les premires annes d'anciennet , prcise l'entourage de la ministre. En contrepartie, les indemnits lgales verses aux salaris en cas de licenciement seraient, elles revalorises par dcret en septembre prochain, mme si rien n'est prcis concernant le montant de la hausse. 

*Les dlais de contestation d'un licenciement raccourcis*

Le ministre souhaite  harmoniser les dlais de recours  aux prud'hommes. Le dlai est aujourd'hui d'un an pour les licenciements conomiques et de deux ans pour les autres. Cette harmonisation devrait surtout tre synonyme de rduction de ces dlais.  l'image de ce que le Snat a vot, jeudi 27 juillet. Les snateurs se sont prononcs pour une rduction  de au moins de moiti   du dlai de contestation sur la rgularit ou la validit d'un licenciement pour motif conomique. 

*Une fiscalit plus avantageuse en amont du contentieux*

Le gouvernement veut aussi favoriser la conciliation en laborant un rgime fiscal plus avantageux pour les indemnits de rupture obtenues hors contentieux que celles accordes par les prud'hommes en cas de licenciement.  Aujourd'hui, ce rgime est plus favorable au contentieux qu'en amont , dtaille l'entourage de la ministre. Le gouvernement veut donc rendre l'accord plus intressant pour le salari d'un point de vue fiscal. 

*Le seuil de dclenchement d'un PSE relev*

Le gouvernement souhaite agir  diffrents niveaux sur la question des licenciements. Premier changement : le seuil de dclenchement d'un plan de sauvegarde de l'emploi (PSE). Pour le moment, le licenciement pour motif conomique de dix personnes sur 30 jours oblige l'employeur  consulter les reprsentants du personnel et  proposer des mesures de reclassement. Le gouvernement souhaite adapter ce seuil, notamment en tenant compte de la taille de l'entreprise mme si, pour le moment,  rien n'est tranch .  

*Des licenciements collectifs  la carte*

Le ministre devrait galement soumettre dans ses ordonnances la gnralisation de plans de dparts volontaires autonomes. Il s'agirait pour les entreprises qui souhaitent voir partir des volontaires, et uniquement ce profil-l, de pouvoir faire fi de la mise en place d'un plan de reclassement. Ce type de plans est dj valid par la jurisprudence et devrait faire l'objet  d'un accord majoritaire valid par la Direction , assure le gouvernement. 

*Le primtre du licenciement conomique revu*

Jusqu' prsent, l'ensemble des activits mondiales taient envisages. Le gouvernement souhaite revenir sur ce point, sans prciser si c'est le primtre europen ou national qui serait retenu. Le texte modifi et vot par les snateurs, jeudi 27 juillet, retient le primtre franais. Une mesure dcrie qui fait craindre  certains que les groupes organisent artificiellement des dficits en France. Des garde-fous devraient tre prvus, assure l'excutif.

Source : L'Express

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## fredinkan

> Je veux bien qu'on m'explique comment les grands groupes peuvent gnrer artificiellement du profit par l'emprunt, plutt qu'en gnrant classiquement du CA. A moins de jouer perptuellement  la cavalerie budgtaire, et encore.


En trs gros, il suffit de faire un emprunt dont l'intrt annuel est infrieur  la somme paye aux impts en cas de bnfice, une partie de ces dettes faisant diminuer galement l'impt  payer.

Le calcul est bien compliqu, mais tu as plusieurs sites qui proposent un calculateur pour les privs, leur permettant de savoir s'il est plus intressant d'conomiser pour un achat ou s'il faut prendre un crdit en se basant sur les avoirs, le revenu, les dettes actuelles et le montant dsir pour l'achat.

----------


## TallyHo

Une boite n'est pas un consommateur. Le CA du consommateur, c'est son revenu et il est impos l-dessus. Une boite est impose sur ses bnfices principalement et pas sur le CA (le CA dtermine le taux d'imposition). Si on devait tre impos comme les boites, on devrait l'tre aprs avoir pay l'eau, l'lectricit, etc...

Quand une boite fait des milliards de bnfices, il faut y aller en intrts (donc en emprunt) pour rduire l'impt... Il y a d'autres moyens plus ou moins simples pour le faire, jouer avec les provisions par exemple. Un exemple avec Total en 2016 : 149000 de CA pour arriver  un rsultat de 5300 en soustrayant les charges dont 1000 pour l'endettement. Ca ne reprsente rien.

Mais si vous avez une source qui va dans le sens que les boites empruntent pour diminuer l'impt ou gnrer du profit (hors combine bien sur), je la veux bien, on ne connait pas tout.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Une boite n'est pas un consommateur. Le CA du consommateur, c'est son revenu et il est impos l-dessus. Une boite est impose sur ses bnfices principalement et pas sur le CA (le CA dtermine le taux d'imposition). Si on devait tre impos comme les boites, on devrait l'tre aprs avoir pay l'eau, l'lectricit, etc...


Objection, votre Honneur ! Quand je grais ma boutique de micro en SARL j'avais tous les ans une "taxe sur le chiffre d'affaire". Je rlais donc copieusement sur cette iniquit. La seule imposition logique et juste devrait tre sur les bnfices (avec dduction des pertes antrieures). Ce que j'expliquais  mes petits clients chris salaris : "Vous, vous payez sur ce que vous gagnez et mme, jusqu' un certain seuil, vous ne payez rien, moi je paye sur tout mme quand je ne gagne rien, a s'appelle l'IFA : imposition forfaitaire annuelle).

----------


## TallyHo

> Quand je *grais* ma boutique de micro en SARL j'avais tous les ans une "taxe sur le chiffre d'affaire".


Je parle de la situation actuelle et cet impt n'existe plus de nos jours. Et mme  l'poque, il ne s'appliquait pas  toutes les boites. De plus, c'tait une charge dductible. Donc je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, une boite est principalement impose sur son rsultat.

----------


## tanaka59

Les agences dintrims vont faire grises mines  ::weird::  .

Le chat se mord la queue. Les marchs veulent imposer la flexibilit avec un hybride CDD / CDI . Rsultat les banques et organises financiers vont se faire avoir  leur propres jeux ! Pas d'emprunt bancaires . Pas de chiffre d'affaire  ::mouarf:: 

Lhpital qui se fout de la charit  ::roll::

----------


## lulu7

Cette rforme ne vas hlas pas encore assez loin. Mais nous allons dans le bon sens, ce qui est une bonne nouvelle dja.
Quand on investit dans une entreprise il faut bien comprendre que l'on prends des risques, la masse salariale doit tre une constante que l'on doit pouvoir ajuster au besoin.
La ou la cette rforme ne vas assez loin c'est sur les prud'homme, il y aura des plafonds que l'on pourraient payer en cas de licenciement, mais ils sont encore trop leve pour prendre le risque d'embaucher.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand on investit dans une entreprise il faut bien comprendre que l'on prends des risques, la masse salariale doit tre une *constante que l'on doit pouvoir ajuster* au besoin.


On est sur le sous-forum actu/politique, OK. Mais, a reste un forum informatique. Alors, les constantes, restent constantes, si on veut pouvoir l'ajuster, autant dfinir une variable...  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> Quand on investit dans une entreprise il faut bien comprendre que l'on prends des risques, la masse salariale doit tre une constante que l'on doit pouvoir ajuster au besoin.
> La ou la cette rforme ne vas assez loin c'est sur les prud'homme, il y aura des plafonds que l'on pourraient payer en cas de licenciement, mais ils sont encore trop leve pour prendre le risque d'embaucher.


Quand tu es confiant dans ta boite, la premire chose que tu penses en embauchant un gars, ce n'est pas de le licencier. Tout comme quand tu te lves la matin, le premier truc que tu penses c'est  ramener des contrats et pas  virer du monde. Et si tu n'es pas certain de la stabilit de l'activit ou de ton embauche, tu as le CDD et l'interim pour tester.

De plus, le "besoin" en MO peut largement se sous-valuer  d'autres fins, les licenciements boursiers par exemple (actuellement une ministre en sait quelque chose...).

Le gros souci est que tu n'as pas de contrepartie, a va principalement dans un sens avec cette loi. A la limite, la flexibilit pourrait se vendre mais avec des contreparties demandes  l'entreprise. Tout comme l'histoire des 5 d'APL, je pense que a serait "mieux pass" avec une contrepartie demande aux plus riches ou des mesures fermes contre l'vasion fiscale par exemple.

Je crois que c'est ce manque d'quit sociale qui agace les gens finalement, ils se disent que ce sont toujours les mmes qui prennent les coups de bton.

----------


## Lokken

> Les agences dintrims vont faire grises mines  .
> 
> Le chat se mord la queue. Les marchs veulent imposer la flexibilit avec un hybride CDD / CDI . Rsultat les banques et organises financiers vont se faire avoir  leur propres jeux ! Pas d'emprunt bancaires . Pas de chiffre d'affaire 
> 
> Lhpital qui se fout de la charit


Les "subprimes" ont commenc comme a : Comment vendre des credits  des gens qui rentrent pas dans les ratios de risque ? On bricole un simili prt hypothcaire et on le revend sur le march (vive la titrisation) en prenant une grasse commission au passage.

Le souci c'est qu'aux USA, le "Capital ngatif" est impossible : le prt est gag sur la maison et tu ne peux plus payer => tu lui file les cls et vous tes quittes quelque soit la valeur relle de la maison (je schmatise).
En France, tant que le capital n'est pas rembours le banquier te tient, mme si le bien gag vaut moins que ce que tu dois encore.

----------


## Lokken

> Cette rforme ne vas hlas pas encore assez loin. Mais nous allons dans le bon sens, ce qui est une bonne nouvelle dja.
> Quand on investit dans une entreprise il faut bien comprendre que l'on prends des risques, la masse salariale doit tre une constante que l'on doit pouvoir ajuster au besoin.
> La ou la cette rforme ne vas assez loin c'est sur les prud'homme, il y aura des plafonds que l'on pourraient payer en cas de licenciement, mais ils sont encore trop leve pour prendre le risque d'embaucher.


Une bonne fois pour toute : les plafonds concernent les licenciement *sans cause relle ni srieuse, aussi appels licenciements ABUSIFS*, c'est  dire ceux qualifis d'illgaux aux prudhommes (justice consulaire avec juges patronaux et salaris). Pas vraiment un endroit o les juges sont ports  donner  l'ex-salari tout ce qu'il demande sans rflchir.

De plus, on l'oublie souvent mais un employeur peut assigner son ex employ (a marche dans les deux sens). Il semble que le plafond concerne uniquement la saisine par un ex-salari...

Vu les tarifs ridiculement bas annoncs, je sens que a va ne faire que dporter les plaintes des prud'hommes vers d'autres juridictions civiles, voir vers le pnal (harclement, discriminations, ....)

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Vu les tarifs ridiculement bas annoncs, je sens que a va ne faire que dporter les plaintes des prud'hommes vers d'autres juridictions civiles, voir vers le pnal (harclement, discriminations, ....)


Oui, et donc encourager les fausses plaintes pour harclement ou discrimination s'il n'y a que comme a que les gens peuvent s'en sortir.

Quand on banalise l'acte de jeter le salari comme un mouchoir sans raison, on tend un peu plus les relations au travail au lieu de favoriser le dialogue comme le claironnent le gouvernement et En Marche  longueur de journe.

----------


## Grogro

> Quand on banalise l'acte de jeter le salari comme un mouchoir sans raison, on tend un peu plus les relations au travail au lieu de favoriser le dialogue comme le claironnent le gouvernement et En Marche  longueur de journe.


C'est pas compliqu, on sait trs bien que le but de la manoeuvre est de foutre dehors les seniors qui ont t embauchs  une poque o les conditions de travail taient avantageuses (salaire dcent, congs, etc.) pour les remplacer par des jeunes diplms dont le salaire a t tir violemment vers le bas  chaque anne qui passe. Pas forcment par des smicards crevant de prcarit ou par des zero-hour jobs  l'anglaise ou par des mini-jobs pour migrants  l'allemande. On parle des emplois qualifis l.

----------


## nefelpitto

> C'est pas compliqu, on sait trs bien que le but de la manoeuvre est de foutre dehors les seniors qui ont t embauchs  une poque o les conditions de travail taient avantageuses (salaire dcent, congs, etc.) pour les remplacer par des jeunes diplms dont le salaire a t tir violemment vers le bas  chaque anne qui passe.


La France est une socit de dfiance, tu l'illustres bien tristement. Un patron dont le business fonctionne ne va pas s'amuser a virer ses vieux salaris juste pour conomiser quelques euros. Outre la perte d'exprience, des nouveaux salaris (surtout des d'jeuns) ca prend du temps a devenir productif. Faut arreter d'imaginer tous les patrons comme des salauds ultra-capitalistes, les mecs veulent avant tout tendre leur business. Un effectif stable, c'est le meilleur moyen d'y arriver.
Je sais que le principe n'est pas intuitif mais il est pourtant simple a comprendre : on va faciliter les licenciements _pour faciliter les embauches_. La Suede l'a fait dans les annees 90, l'Allemagne dans les annes 2000. Il est grand temps que la France s'y mette.




> Quand on banalise l'acte de jeter le salari comme un mouchoir sans raison, on tend un peu plus les relations au travail au lieu de favoriser le dialogue comme le claironnent le gouvernement et En Marche  longueur de journe.


Non.

C'est quand on impose : 
- des dlgus du personnel dans des boites qui comptent a peine 11 personnes
- des pravis de plusieurs mois aux ruptures de contrats
- une libert totale a des juges politiss pour fixer des indemnits de licenciement
- des rgles trs strictes pour embaucher en CDD
- une dure lgale du temps de travail sur tout le territoire national quel que soit l'industrie, le status ou l'effectif de l'entreprise
Bref c'est quand on bourre son code du travail de plus de 4000 articles, qu'on catgorise, lgifre, codifie tout et n'importe quoi qu'on "tend un peu plus les relations au travail".

Le chmage va baisser les gars, que ca vous plaise ou non. Et ce sera pas grace a vous.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je sais que le principe n'est pas intuitif mais il est pourtant simple a comprendre : on va faciliter les licenciements _pour faciliter les embauches_.


Zut... Moi qui croyait que c'tait un surcroit d'activit qui gnrait de l'embauche... L tout ce que tu vas faciliter, c'est le turn-over et c'est tout. Tu pourras te dfaire plus facilement d'un vieux pour prendre un jeune moins cher. La raisonnement de Grogro est le bon.




> Le chmage va baisser les gars, que ca vous plaise ou non.


La mthode Cou a ses limites, surtout quand on parle d'un pays et Macron est en train de l'apprendre  ses dpends en tant en face de la ralit de sa fonction.

Un pays ne se rsume pas  son taux de chmage, dj qu'un chiffre seul ne veut pas dire grand chose, il est compar  quoi ? Dans quel contexte ? Etc...

Reprenons ton exemple de ce formidable modle allemand dont on nous rabche sans cesse la "russite" :




> Risque de pauvret en Allemagne : mme le FMI met en garde Berlin
> 
> Une situation qui sexplique entre autres par les rformes du march du travail menes par lancien chancelier social-dmocrate (SPD) Gerhard Schrder entre 2003 et 2005 _(donc celles que tu vantes dans ton post)_
> 
> https://www.marianne.net/monde/risqu...n-garde-berlin


Ca relativise pas mal les choses... Alors peut-tre que le chmage baissera mais  quel prix ? Ca va donner des gnrations de pauves et tout a pour pouvoir garder le mme modle conomique qui nous enfonce depuis des annes. Et comme on a de plus en plus de pauvres, l'conomie fonctionnera moins et il faudra encore serrer la ceinture. C'est un vrai cercle vicieux.

Le vrai courage politique est de remettre  plat le systme et la distribution des richesses, pas de faire sans cesse des tours de vis. D'autant plus qu'une redistribution quitable a prouv son efficacit comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion d'en parler.

----------


## Lokken

> - des dlgus du personnel dans des boites qui comptent a peine 11 personnes


Dans 95 pour cent des cas, constat de carence et on passe  autre chose.




> - des pravis de plusieurs mois aux ruptures de contrats


Le pravis est dans les deux sens. Dans les pays sans pravis, un employ peut te dire  16h "coucou, je me casse ce soir. Bonne chance pour la suite". Tu ne recommanderais pas un pravis d'une semaine pour l'employeur et de 4 mois pour le salari par hasard  ::D: 




> - une libert totale a des juges politiss pour fixer des indemnits de licenciement


Justice paritaire. Si les employeurs trouvent que les juges sont politiss, ils devraient mieux choisir leurs reprsentants.




> - des rgles trs strictes pour embaucher en CDD


Du point de vue DRH, il est plus simple de prendre un CDI, de renouveler sa priode d'essai et de le dgager juste avant la fin que de prendre un CDD.
De plus, les conditions sont assez larges. Dans quel cas pratique d'une activit temporaire un CDD ne serait pas possible ?




> - une dure lgale du temps de travail sur tout le territoire national quel que soit l'industrie, le status ou l'effectif de l'entreprise


Il y a mille et une manire d'y chapper. La plus courante et de ne prendre que des gens avec le statut cadre au forfait jour.




> Bref c'est quand on bourre son code du travail de plus de 4000 articles, qu'on catgorise, lgifre, codifie tout et n'importe quoi qu'on "tend un peu plus les relations au travail".


Les trois quart ne sont que de la jurisprudence. Tu veux rduire le nombre d'articles ? pas de souci mais la jurisprudence va automatiquement augmenter pour clarifier "tout ce qui n'est pas prcis". Le droit fonctionne comme a. Quand un juge ne sait pas, il regarde ce qu'on dcid les collgues dans des cas similaires. 
Ce n'est pas en drglementant sur le mode "une entreprise, un code" qu'on va rduire le volume de jurisprudence.

----------


## Grogro

> La France est une socit de dfiance, tu l'illustres bien tristement. Un patron dont le business fonctionne ne va pas s'amuser a virer ses vieux salaris juste pour conomiser quelques euros. Outre la perte d'exprience, des nouveaux salaris (surtout des d'jeuns) ca prend du temps a devenir productif. Faut arreter d'imaginer tous les patrons comme des salauds ultra-capitalistes, les mecs veulent avant tout tendre leur business. Un effectif stable, c'est le meilleur moyen d'y arriver.
> Je sais que le principe n'est pas intuitif mais il est pourtant simple a comprendre : on va faciliter les licenciements _pour faciliter les embauches_. La Suede l'a fait dans les annees 90, l'Allemagne dans les annes 2000. Il est grand temps que la France s'y mette.


Oui la France est une socit de dfiance systmique, n'est pas neuf. Ce qui signifie que ni toi ni ton patron n'avez de raisons de trop collaborer car le risque de se la faire mettre par derrire est trop important (toi qui vgte  un salaire ridicule si tu restes trop longtemps dans la mme bote, ton patron qui prend le risque de te voir partir avec une connaissance mtier difficilement remplaable). 

Et a se voit que tu es totalement dconnect de la vie conomique parce que, devine quoi, "Un patron dont le business fonctionne ne va pas s'amuser a virer ses vieux salaris juste pour conomiser quelques euros.", c'est juste la norme partout, dans toutes les socits financiarises. D'abord "le business fonctionne" a veut dire quoi ? 
Et ce n'est pas pour "conomiser quelques euros" mais plutt jusqu' quelques milliers d'euros par mois en comptant le cot du travail dmentiel en France. On appelle a de la rduction des cot d'opration. En novlangue, on dit mme "optimisation". Parce que miracle, a fait augmenter le cour en bourse donc l'actionnaire qui n'a jamais mis les pieds dans un service mtier et qui se sera barr dans six mois, il est content. Et personne n'a de visibilit au del du prochain CA. 

Ah oui et faciliter le licenciement pour faciliter l'embauche c'est bien, tu as bien appris la leon de la pense unique pour CSP+ comme le serinent tous les mdias autoriss depuis 30 ans. Pour rappel, on ne fait QUE a depuis 1983. Que a, sans discontinuer, rforme aprs rforme, quelle que soit la couleur politique du gouvernement, avec de temps en temps des rductions cibles et ponctuelles du cot du travail (donc conomiquement inefficaces : effets de seuil et effet d'aubaine bonjour. Au moins Macron et Philippe auront t les premiers  comprendre cela). Je rappelle que dans un pass pas si lointain, il fallait une autorisation administrative pour procder  un licenciement. L'anctre du MEDEF avait promis un million d'embauche, il y a eu un million de chmeurs supplmentaires. 

Rappel pour tous les illettrs en conomie qui se sont fait laver le cerveau par la presse bien pensante : le moteur de la croissance, c'est... la demande. A 70%. Et devinez quoi ? Sans commandes, sans clients qui honorent leur factures  temps, une entreprise n'embauche pas. Je sais, c'est une rvlation quand on lit le point ou les chos.

Edit : le ton de mon post (qui reflte ce que je pense rellement) ainsi que les +4 sont eux-mmes de bonnes illustrations de ce climat de dfiance gnralise qui pourrit notre socit. Le rsultat c'est le FN  34%, l'effondrement des partis traditionnels, l'mergence des phnomnes Macron et Mlenchon, mais aussi la perce des anti-vaxx, les ZAD en tout genre, etc.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Faut arreter d'imaginer tous les patrons comme des salauds ultra-capitalistes, les mecs veulent avant tout tendre leur business.


Tous, non, une partie, oui.




> Un effectif stable, c'est le meilleur moyen d'y arriver.


On dirait bien qu'on n'a pas ctoy les mmes boites  ::roll:: 

Dans les SSII o je suis pass, a licencie sans vergogne au moindre doute sur la rentabilit d'un salari, expriment ou pas. Quand tu parles d'effectif stable  des gens des RH, on te regarde comme un extra-terrestre ou d'un air gn qui veut dire : "oui, on sait, mais c'est le financier qui veut a, on n'y peut rien". La fidlisation des employs dans le secteur des services, c'est, allez en tant gnreux, en 15me ou 20me position sur la liste des priorits d'un DRH. _Il y a un aveuglement impressionnant sur la problmatique du turnover_ et ce que a peut impliquer sur le fonctionnement de l'entreprise. Malgr tout le flan qu'on peut nous servir sur la valorisation des comptences, le rflexe de base c'est une ressource = une ressource = une ressource, le middle et top management ne voient pas plus loin.




> Je sais que le principe n'est pas intuitif mais il est pourtant simple a comprendre : on va faciliter les licenciements _pour faciliter les embauches_. La Suede l'a fait dans les annees 90, l'Allemagne dans les annes 2000. Il est grand temps que la France s'y mette.


Et l'Italie l'a fait, il y a eu une petite embellie au dbut de au subventionnement des nouveaux types de contrats, puis le chmage a de nouveau augment. La prcarit aussi - la facilitation des licenciements n'a pas provoqu une incitation au CDI permettant d'endiguer la croissance des nouveaux emplois prcaires. Les mini jobs pays avec des coupons ont explos. On a  nos portes un exemple rcent de Loi Travail 2 qui n'a pas march et personne ne le voit.




> C'est quand on impose : 
> - des dlgus du personnel dans des boites qui comptent a peine 11 personnes
> - des pravis de plusieurs mois aux ruptures de contrats
> - une libert totale a des juges politiss pour fixer des indemnits de licenciement
> - des rgles trs strictes pour embaucher en CDD
> - une dure lgale du temps de travail sur tout le territoire national quel que soit l'industrie, le status ou l'effectif de l'entreprise
> Bref c'est quand on bourre son code du travail de plus de 4000 articles, qu'on catgorise, lgifre, codifie tout et n'importe quoi qu'on "tend un peu plus les relations au travail".


C'est marrant comme certains ont une vision  sens unique des concepts du monde du travail :

Il faut du "dialogue social" mais c'est quand mme mieux s'il n'y a pas de dlgus du personnel sinon a risque de trop dialoguer.
Juge en faveur des salaris = juge politis mais juge en faveur des entreprises = juge responsable.
La dure du temps de travail doit se ngocier entreprise par entreprise mais surtout pas pour l'abaisser, faut pas dconner non plus.
Rglementer et codifier c'est mal sauf quand on fait des contrats de travail de 12 pages blinds de clauses en dfaveur du salari.

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

> Je sais que le principe n'est pas intuitif mais il est pourtant simple a comprendre : on va faciliter les licenciements _pour faciliter les embauches_.





> L tout ce que tu vas faciliter, c'est le turn-over et c'est tout. Tu pourras te dfaire plus facilement d'un vieux pour prendre un jeune moins cher.


A court terme, c'est vraisemblable. A moyen et long terme, nous n'en savons rien. 
C'est justement grce  ce type de rforme que les employeurs dcouvriront enfin, aprs un schma *essai-erreur-apprentissage*, qu'un senior expriment cote moins cher qu'un trs jeune diplm.

Si la France est en dliquescence aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas uniquement de la faute de nos gouvernants mais aussi de la lgendaire rsistance au changement de la population.

Au Canada, aprs 20 ans d'anciennet, vous n'avez qu'un mois de pravis de licenciement et personne ne crie au scandale. Pourquoi y a pas de scandale ? Parce que c'est ancr dans les moeurs. Et pourquoi c'est ancr ? Parce que *cette pratique a t tente* puis adopte.

En France, il nous faut des dcennies pour tenter (devrais-je dire "forcer") la moindre demi-mesure  cause de la bien-pensance qui veut dfendre les acquis d'aprs-guerre.

----------


## Lokken

> A court terme, c'est vraisemblable. A moyen et long terme, nous n'en savons rien. 
> C'est justement grce  ce type de rforme que les employeurs dcouvriront enfin, aprs un schma _essai-erreur-apprentissage_, qu'un senior expriment cote moins cher qu'un trs jeune diplm.
> 
> Si la France est en dliquescence aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas uniquement de la faute de nos gouvernants mais aussi de la lgendaire rsistance au changement de la population.


Nous avons des syndicats "lgrement" ports sur le rapport de force, nous avons aussi la culture en entreprise du patron de droit divin. On croirait parfois dans les rapports de pouvoir qu'on est encore au temps de la fodalit.

L'tat s'est construit en France comme "Seigneur de dernier recours" et l'histoire de notre droit national le montre.
Une rglementation qui suppose que celui qui est en situation de force (employeur ou salari selon le cas) choisira la solution "gagnant-gagnant" ne peut qu'chouer sans changement gnral de mentalits.

----------


## Grogro

> Au Canada, aprs 20 ans d'anciennet, vous n'avez qu'un mois de pravis de licenciement et personne ne crie au scandale. Pourquoi y a pas de scandale ? Parce que c'est ancr dans les moeurs. Et pourquoi c'est ancr ? Parce que *cette pratique a t tente* puis adopte.


En Alsace, c'est aussi un mois dans les deux sens. Si je veux calter, ils n'auront qu'un mois pour me trouver un remplaant et pour que je le forme (bon courage les mecs).

----------


## TallyHo

> Si la France est en dliquescence aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas uniquement de la faute de nos gouvernants mais aussi de la lgendaire rsistance au changement de la population.


La rsistance au changement n'est pas propre aux franais, c'est propre  l'homme. Si tu as une rsistance, c'est que tu n'as pas convaincu la personne en surmontant ses barrages (culturels, valeurs personnelles, etc...). Pense  un vendeur qui n'arrive pas  te caser son produit, c'est de ta faute ou c'est lui qui n'a pas su te convaincre ?

Donc comment veux tu que les gens acceptent des consensus quand ils voient que c'est  sens unique ou que a n'apporte rien au final ? Grogro a fait un rappel sur le patronnat mais combien d'autres dispositifs soi-disant pour l'emploi dont les salaris n'en ont pas vu un cent ou qui n'ont pas prennis les postes (l tout de suite, je pense  ces conneries d'emplois-aids) ? D'ailleurs c'est le mme problme pour les syndicats qui perdent la confiance de la base car elle ne voit rien arriver.

C'est pour a que je disais plus haut, on est dans un cercle vicieux, on s'acharne dans un systme qui a fait la preuve de son inefficacit. Et plus tu insisteras, plus les gens renforceront leur rejet et leur rsistance.

----------


## Charvalos

> Au Canada, aprs 20 ans d'anciennet, vous n'avez qu'un mois de pravis de licenciement et personne ne crie au scandale. Pourquoi y a pas de scandale ? Parce que c'est ancr dans les moeurs. Et pourquoi c'est ancr ? Parce que *cette pratique a t tente* puis adopte.


 titre d'exemple, chez nous, c'est :

- au cours du temps dessai: sept jours pour la fin dune semaine
- pendant la premire anne de service: un mois
- de la deuxime  la neuvime anne de service: deux mois
-  compter de la dixime anne de service: trois mois

"La date de rsiliation lgale est foncirement la fin dun mois. Toute ventuelle modification conventionnelle des dlais doit tre faite en forme crite."

Source

----------


## Luckyluke34

> C'est justement grce  ce type de rforme que les employeurs dcouvriront enfin, aprs un schma *essai-erreur-apprentissage*, qu'un senior expriment cote moins cher qu'un trs jeune diplm.


Un des buts de la loi travail 2 serait donc que les employeurs puissent mieux licencier pour mieux se rendre compte quand ils font une erreur en virant des gens de qualit. On doit pas tre loin de la justification la plus farfelue que j'aie rencontre  ::mouarf:: 

A lire les ractions, j'ai l'impression que beaucoup ont intgr mentalement le fait qu'une rforme tait forcment douloureuse pour le salari, l'audace toujours celle de lui enlever des acquis et que l'immobilisme tait ncessairement du ct de la population. Puisqu'il faut exprimenter, "faire bouger les lignes", pourquoi est-ce qu'on ne ferait pas des rformes qui vont dans le sens d'une plus grande protection juste pour tenter l'essai, en faisant fi du conservatisme des entreprises (car oui, dsol mais il existe) ?

----------


## martopioche

> - des pravis de plusieurs mois aux ruptures de contrats


Et le paradoxe, c'est quand mme que ce point fait autant ch les salaris*Quand tu vois passer une opportunit mais que tu sais que ta dispo n'est pas avant 4 mois, a fait rager. En thorie, on est tous  la mme enseigne, sauf si ton concurrent est un indep' qui prt  se salarier ou un autre qui lui pourra raccourcir son pravis




> - des rgles trs strictes pour embaucher en CDD


C'est pour a que les filous embauchent un CDI et renouvellent la priode d'essai. Double bonus : le salari est trs mallable car il y a la carotte du CDI et pas de prime de prcarit a marche bien en gnral




> Et a se voit que tu es totalement dconnect de la vie conomique parce que, devine quoi, "Un patron dont le business fonctionne ne va pas s'amuser a virer ses vieux salaris juste pour conomiser quelques euros.", c'est juste la norme partout, dans toutes les socits financiarises.


C'est vrai, mais finalement, a ne concerne que 0,01 (ou 0,02) % des entreprises*En France, 99,98 % des entreprises sont des PMEs, et pour une grande majorit d'entre elles, un employ c'est une comptence. La diffrence, c'est aussi qu' cette taille, la comptence de l'employ compte.




> D'abord "le business fonctionne" a veut dire quoi ?


Pour 99,98 des entreprises, a veut dire pouvoir payer le salaire des employs, les frais et peut tre dgager un revenu et ne pas se dire qu'on va mettre la clef sous la porte et virer tout le monde.

Alors oui, ces 0,02 % d'entreprises "financiarises" concentrent 51 % des emplois. Mais si on est oppos  ce systme, on commence  ne pas le soutenir en n'tant pas salari de ce genre de boites




> Ah oui et faciliter le licenciement pour faciliter l'embauche c'est bien, tu as bien appris la leon de la pense unique pour CSP+ comme le serinent tous les mdias autoriss depuis 30 ans. Pour rappel, on ne fait QUE a depuis 1983. Que a, sans discontinuer, rforme aprs rforme, quelle que soit la couleur politique du gouvernement, avec de temps en temps des rductions cibles et ponctuelles du cot du travail (donc conomiquement inefficaces : effets de seuil et effet d'aubaine bonjour. Au moins Macron et Philippe auront t les premiers  comprendre cela). Je rappelle que dans un pass pas si lointain, il fallait une autorisation administrative pour procder  un licenciement. L'anctre du MEDEF avait promis un million d'embauche, il y a eu un million de chmeurs supplmentaires.


Tant qu'un "patron" s'inquitera de la charge d'un salaire, il n'embauchera pas. Il ne faut pas regarder vers les mesurettes mais la ralit du march actuelle et le nombre de boites de prestation de service et d'intrim




> Rappel pour tous les illettrs en conomie qui se sont fait laver le cerveau par la presse bien pensante : le moteur de la croissance, c'est... la demande. A 70%. Et devinez quoi ? Sans commandes, sans clients qui honorent leur factures  temps, une entreprise n'embauche pas. Je sais, c'est une rvlation quand on lit le point ou les chos.


Et pourquoi ? Il n'y a pas de demande ? Ah oui, si le franais est peu pay, il ne consomme pas, donc les entreprises ne vendent pas, donc elles s'croulent donc si on veut soutenir l'conomie, il faut surpayer

Sauf que
- le franais moyen achte du made in china  pas cher fait par une main d'uvre paye  pas cher
- le march des entreprises franaises ne se limite pas au march intrieur et encore moins  sa population locale

Ce que donc les experts en conomie que tu cite ont oubli, c'est que nous ne sommes pas en autarcie et que nos entreprises doivent faire concurrence  la main d'uvre trangre et qu'elles ciblent une clientle qui a les moyens




> Dans les SSII o je suis pass, a licencie sans vergogne au moindre doute sur la rentabilit d'un salari, expriment ou pas.


Il faudra quand mme accepter que dans une SSII, un salari n'est qu'une ressource et que ce qui importe de cette ressource, c'est si elle a les qualits qui correspondent  la demande ( = comptence). Ce qui intresse un commercial, c'est le nombre de ressources places chez un client car c'est ce nombre de ressources qui participent  son chiffre.
Il faut aussi accepter qu'un prestataire n'a aucune valeur pour un client puisque pour beaucoup de raisons il peut partir. Et contractuellement, un client ne peut pas demander une personne en particulier.
En consquence, "l'effectif stable" n'a aucun sens dans ce contexte puisque chaque ressource est remplaable. Tant que notre "industrie" informatique en France se rsumera  la prestation de service, il n'y a aucune raison que a change.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Et le paradoxe, c'est quand mme que ce point fait autant ch les salaris*Quand tu vois passer une opportunit mais que tu sais que ta dispo n'est pas avant 4 mois, a fait rager. En thorie, on est tous  la mme enseigne, sauf si ton concurrent est un indep' qui prt  se salarier ou un autre qui lui pourra raccourcir son pravis


Ce qui est assez drle, c'est que si c'tait ngoci au niveau de l'entreprise, tu aurais probablement 4 mois de pravis pour toi mais 1 semaine pour ton employeur  ::):  La drgulation et le dplacement des dcisions au niveau branche ou plus bas n'apportent aucune solution  ce niveau-l tant que le dsquilibre est en faveur de l'employeur qui possde un pouvoir de chantage  l'emploi (a fortiori si on lui facilite le licenciement) et que le contre-pouvoir des organisations de salaris est quasi nul.




> Alors oui, ces 0,02 % d'entreprises "financiarises" concentrent 51 % des emplois.


Et 55% de tes 99,8% n'ont pas de salari donc personne  licencier, ce qui les loigne de cette discussion.




> Mais si on est oppos  ce systme, on commence  ne pas le soutenir en n'tant pas salari de ce genre de boites


Scoop : dans l'informatique, on a toujours le choix de ne pas aller dans une boite de plus de 250 salaris, surtout quand on dbute  ::roll:: 




> Sauf que
> - le franais moyen achte du made in china  pas cher fait par une main d'uvre paye  pas cher


... et si ses revenus le permettent, il part aussi en vacances (majoritairement en France), consomme des loisirs sur le territoire, dpense pour son logement, etc. Il faut arrter de faire croire que _100%_ des hausses de salaires s'il y en a vont aller dans de l'cran TV coren. Et aussi de faire penser qu'un meilleur pouvoir d'achat passe forcment par du dficit public ou un plombage de la comptitivit des entreprises. Cela peut aussi venir d'une meilleure rpartition des revenus capital/travail, de taxes sur lesdits produits asiatiques, etc.




> Il faudra quand mme accepter que dans une SSII, un salari n'est qu'une ressource et que ce qui importe de cette ressource, c'est si elle a les qualits qui correspondent  la demande ( = comptence).


Non, c'est pire que a. Ce que je dis, c'est qu'une nouvelle ressource pas comptente = une ressource exprimente trs comptente, et que quand on l'alerte sur les effets catastrophiques d'une telle politique sur la productivit et l'efficacit dans la boite, le management rpond _"on voit pas le problme"_ ou _"pas notre faute"_. Ce qui est illogique et irrationnel sauf si on intgre le fait que les intrts financiers  trs court terme font caca sur la viabilit de la boite  moyen et long terme.

----------


## Lokken

> Il faudra quand mme accepter que dans une SSII, un salari n'est qu'une ressource et que ce qui importe de cette ressource, c'est si elle a les qualits qui correspondent  la demande ( = comptence).


Faux : la seule chose qui importe est "combien elle rapporte ce mois ci", et c'est encore plus vrai en fin de trimestre....

Il est plus facile de marger sur un petit jeune (survendu au client avec salaire "tu comprends tu dbutes") que sur un expriment qui se connait par rapport au march.Ct client, ds que le service achat intervient, la valeur d'un prestataire est inversement proportionnelle  son cot.Pour le chef clientle, il est du point de vue de la carrire plus intressant d'avoir sous ses ordres le maximum de monde, et ils sont plus facile  grer s'ils sont moins comptents que lui.


En SSII la comptence n'est pas rentable.

----------


## Grogro

> Non, c'est pire que a. Ce que je dis, c'est qu'une nouvelle ressource pas comptente = une ressource exprimente trs comptente, et que quand on l'alerte sur les effets catastrophiques d'une telle politique sur la productivit et l'efficacit dans la boite, le management rpond _"on voit pas le problme"_ ou _"pas notre faute"_. Ce qui est illogique et irrationnel sauf si on intgre le fait que les intrts financiers  trs court terme font caca sur la viabilit de la boite  moyen et long terme.


Ou plutt que les intrts des ples financiers et des ples RH sont sauvagement dconnects du mtier et plus encore des besoins du systme d'information. Exemple : je suis chef de projet MOA (pas forcment interne), je demande une ressource supplmentaire. Se prsentent  moi un gnou  300 boules de TJM et un baron ultraproductif  450 boules. Qui aura le dernier mot ? Je vous le donne en mille Emile : le service des achats. 

Brocarder l'ultra-courtermisme des dcideurs co a fait toujours du bien, mais ce n'est gure que du moralisme et ce n'est pas si simple. Car ils n'ont souvent eux-mmes aucune visibilit au del du trs court terme. L est le vrai problme. 

Perso moi j'ai une visibilit  30 jours max. La prochaine mise en production. Au del ? J'ai pas une boule de cristal dans mon froc, je suis pas Madame Irma moi. Juste un branleur de consultant qui n'a jamais vu un vrai mtier de sa vie.

----------


## martopioche

> Ce qui est assez drle, c'est que si c'tait ngoci au niveau de l'entreprise, tu aurais probablement 4 mois de pravis pour toi mais 1 semaine pour ton employeur


Moi ? Mais moi, je ne signe pas pour une boite comme celle l




> La drgulation et le dplacement des dcisions au niveau branche ou plus bas n'apportent aucune solution  ce niveau-l tant que le dsquilibre est en faveur de l'employeur qui possde un pouvoir de chantage  l'emploi (a fortiori si on lui facilite le licenciement) et que le contre-pouvoir des organisations de salaris est quasi nul.


Trs honntement, pour moi en tant que salari, l'ennemi qui permet le "chantage  l'emploi", ce n'est pas le patron mais les salaris Et la consquence, c'est le salari qui dvalue la valeur du travail en acceptant ce "chantage", c'est avant tout a qui favorise le dsquilibre en faveur de l'employeur.




> Et 55% de tes 99,8% n'ont pas de salari donc personne  licencier, ce qui les loigne de cette discussion.


Alors l, respect  ::hola::  Habituellement, avec le forumeur moyen, on n'a pas besoin de s'embter avec cette lgre approximation car les chiffres en eux mme, il s'en pte  ::P: 

Mais mme ainsi, a concerne plus de 99 % des boites.




> Scoop : dans l'informatique, on a toujours le choix de ne pas aller dans une boite de plus de 250 salaris, surtout quand on dbute


Je ne suis jamais all dans une boite de ce type de plus de 50 salaris (bon, une faisait parti d'un groupe) et les au quitt avant  :;): 




> ... et si ses revenus le permettent, il part aussi en vacances (majoritairement en France), consomme des loisirs sur le territoire, dpense pour son logement, etc. Il faut arrter de faire croire que _100%_ des hausses de salaires s'il y en a vont aller dans de l'cran TV coren. Et aussi de faire penser qu'un meilleur pouvoir d'achat passe forcment par du dficit public ou un plombage de la comptitivit des entreprises. Cela peut aussi venir d'une meilleure rpartition des revenus capital/travail, de taxes sur lesdits produits asiatiques, etc.


Je ne juge pas le beauf moyen*Enfin, le franais moyen*( pop corn  ::aie::  ) mais rponds  la considration sur la notion d'offre et de demande. Il faut arrter de croire que si les franais n'ont pas de revenus, nos entreprises couleront.




> Non, c'est pire que a. Ce que je dis, c'est qu'une nouvelle ressource pas comptente = une ressource exprimente trs comptente, et que quand on l'alerte sur les effets catastrophiques d'une telle politique sur la productivit et l'efficacit dans la boite, le management rpond _"on voit pas le problme"_ ou _"pas notre faute"_. Ce qui est illogique et irrationnel sauf si on intgre le fait que les intrts financiers  trs court terme font caca sur la viabilit de la boite  moyen et long terme.





> Faux : la seule chose qui importe est "combien elle rapporte ce mois ci", et c'est encore plus vrai en fin de trimestre....
> 
> []
> 
> En SSII la comptence n'est pas rentable.


Ces deux remarques sont complmentaires  ce que j'ai cris. Tout ce qui intresse une SSII, c'est que la ressource ai la caractristique correspondant  la demande du client et videmment toute boite cherche la rentabilit (il faut arrter avec la notion de "meilleur rpartition", ou plutt si, "meilleur rpartition", pas "plus quitable", a personne n'en veut et surtout pas les salaris). Donc oui avec ces 2 remarques.




> Exemple : je suis chef de projet MOA (pas forcment interne), je demande une ressource supplmentaire. Se prsentent  moi un gnou  300 boules de TJM et un baron ultraproductif  450 boules. Qui aura le dernier mot ? Je vous le donne en mille Emile : le service des achats.


D'un autre cot, tu a fait la demande, si tu n'a pas demand "expert" ou "productif" et que tu n'est pas capable de le qualifier, pourquoi est-ce que les achats choisiront le plus cher ???

----------


## TallyHo

> a ne concerne que 0,01 (ou 0,02) % des entreprises*En France, 99,98 % des entreprises sont des PMEs, et pour une grande majorit d'entre elles, un employ c'est une comptence. La diffrence, c'est aussi qu' cette taille, la comptence de l'employ compte.


C'est vrai donc ils veulent faire une loi qui va ventuellement concerner 0.01% des boites qui usent du "licenciement boursier"...

Je dirais mme que cette loi va tre dfavorable au TPE-PME  terme. Les "gros" patrons auront les moyens de ngocier de bons accords, notamment pour attirer des comptences recherches. Les "petits" patrons ne pourront pas lutter contre a.

Il peut mme y avoir un effet pervers,  savoir l'entente entre gros groupes pour ne pas avoir de la concurrence dans l'embauche (comme on l'a vu dans d'autres pays). Sauf que l ce ne sera plus fait sous le manteau, ils pourront l'acter lgalement.

----------


## Gunny

> Tant que notre "industrie" informatique en France se rsumera  la prestation de service, il n'y a aucune raison que a change.


C'est un gros problme en France le "tout SSII", a n'a aucun sens et a ne profite ni aux informaticiens (qui n'ont pas le choix), ni aux clients (qui se dfrent aux SSIIs par habitude/ignorance/peur).
En bougeant au Danemark j'ai t surpris en trs bien du march du travail ici pour les dveloppeurs : non seulement nos mtiers sont bien mieux valoriss, mais en plus la plupart des annonces concernent des postes en interne. Quand une bote trouve un bon dev, ils ne le lchent pas. Les socits de service existent, ont leur place et sont utilises par les entreprise pour leur vraie utilit : fournir une main duvre qualifie pour des besoins ponctuels de production ou de conseil.
Malheureusement avec Macron on n'est pas partis dans le bon sens...

----------


## Chauve souris

> C'est pas compliqu, on sait trs bien que le but de la manoeuvre est de foutre dehors les seniors qui ont t embauchs  une poque o les conditions de travail taient avantageuses (salaire dcent, congs, etc.) pour les remplacer par des jeunes diplms dont le salaire a t tir violemment vers le bas  chaque anne qui passe. Pas forcment par des smicards crevant de prcarit ou par des zero-hour jobs  l'anglaise ou par des mini-jobs pour migrants  l'allemande. On parle des emplois qualifis l.


Tiens,  ce sujet, une anecdote dj ancienne mais significative de l'poque  venir. Ma mre avait, dans son immeuble parisien, un voisin surnomm "Monsieur Nicolas" (Nicolas tait le nom de son chat), projeteur chez Fougerolle (BTP). Bien pay dans ce job qualifi. Et puis, crac, restructuration, plan social et Monsieur Nicolas, vir. A l'poque les "plans sociaux" taient encore correctement indemniss mais une chose tait sure : fini la possibilit d'un job de ce genre pour Monsieur Nicolas.

Paralllement un jeune ami, passionn par le btiment, avait demand un stage de bon niveau dans cette branche. Accord et ce stage tait chapeaut par... Fougerolle dont un cadre est venu dire au stagiaires : "Ne vous inquitez pas sur la suite car tous ceux qui auront bien fait leur stage pourront tous tre embauchs par Fougerolle". A l'poque j'tais encore un peu naf et je dis  mon ami : "Mais c'est dingue, Fougerolle a fait un plan social et a vir plus de la moiti de ses projeteurs". Navet vite raisonne sur la ralit de ce nouveau capitalisme : les nouveaux projeteurs n'auraient jamais le niveau de salaire des anciens. Et puis, plus tard, s'ils avaient un peu gagn d'avantages, ne fut-ce que par des points d'anciennet, il suffirait de faire,  nouveau, un "plan social".

Je me souviens d'une photo d'une manifestation contre la prcarit (si !  l'poque il y avait encore des jeunes capables de manifester !) o une jeune fille brandissait une pancarte "Papa, j'ai trouv un job, c'est le tient".

Donc rsumons la situation dans l'amre patrie : le salariat : de plus en plus prcaire, mal pay, jusqu'au moment o vous aurez atteint la limite d'ge comme un vulgaire yoghourt de supermarch. L'entrepreneuriat : l vous tes tax  mort avant d'avoir gagn le premier euro car l'tat se fout pas mal que vous creviez il vous suce comme un vampire qu'il est. Dans tous les cas il vous sera impossible d'obtenir un prt bancaire (hormis les fonctionnaires correctement pays et de plus en plus rares, non pas  tre fonctionnaire, mais  tre bien pay). Tout juste si vous obtiendrez une location car on vous demandera une foule de garanties.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est vrai donc ils veulent faire une loi qui va ventuellement concerner 0.01% des boites qui usent du "licenciement boursier"...
> 
> Je dirais mme que cette loi va tre dfavorable au TPE-PME  terme. Les "gros" patrons auront les moyens de ngocier de bons accords, notamment pour attirer des comptences recherches. Les "petits" patrons ne pourront pas lutter contre a.
> 
> Il peut mme y avoir un effet pervers,  savoir l'entente entre gros groupes pour ne pas avoir de la concurrence dans l'embauche (comme on l'a vu dans d'autres pays). Sauf que l ce ne sera plus fait sous le manteau, ils pourront l'acter lgalement.


Et pour cause, les "petits" (moins de 10 salaris) n'auront pas le droit de droger  l'accord de branche. Seuls les gros auront le pouvoir de faire tout et n'importe quoi, et continueront  orienter les accords de branche pour tuer toute concurrence dans l'oeuf.

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc rsumons la situation dans l'amre patrie : le salariat : de plus en plus prcaire, mal pay, jusqu'au moment o vous aurez atteint la limite d'ge comme un vulgaire yoghourt de supermarch. L'entrepreneuriat : l vous tes tax  mort avant d'avoir gagn le premier euro car l'tat se fout pas mal que vous creviez il vous suce comme un vampire qu'il est.


Autant je suis remont contre le systme actuel, autant je pense que ce n'est pas aussi simple.

Au niveau des mtiers, il y en a encore qui fonctionne, manuel ou intellectuel. Je connais pas mal d'artisans-PME et je peux te dire qu'il y en a qui rament grave pour trouver un employ qualifi : boucher, carrosier, mcanicien, commercial dans certains produits, trilingue (secrtaires ou autres), etc... Aprs je ne dis pas que ces mtiers ou comptences vont rsoudre le chmage mais mieux en faire la promotion peut dj tre un bon point car certains ont des images ngatives tenaces. Au lieu de bombarder les mdias avec des intox de soi-disantes pnuries dans d'autres secteurs d'activits bien connus...  ::roll:: 

Ensuite au niveau des taxes et impts, ce n'est plus aussi rigide quand mme, il faut l'avouer. Certes il y a quelques annes, tu ouvrais ton activit, tu n'avais pas le temps de dire ouf qu'il y a l'URSSAF qui t'envoyait un courrier plein de "bonnes nouvelles"  ::D: 

Pour les impts et taxes, je crois surtout qu'il faut raisonner en terme de retour plutt que de simplement regarder les montants ds. En gros, tu payes pour quoi, quels services, c'est l que a ne va pas. Les gens ont l'impression de payer pour rien, ils voient que la dgradation des hpitaux continuent, que la Police et  la rue, que les Pompiers ne sont pas mieux ltis, que l'cole part en sucette, etc...

Mais ce n'est mme pas a le souci pour moi. On peut bien sur discuter des taux d'imposition et tout a mais a sert d'pouvantail pour ne pas voir les vrais soucis,  savoir le favoritisme et l'vasion fiscale.

L'autre problme qui a une rpercussion sur notre conomie, c'est que le moyen de gamme est mort en France. Soit tu fais un produit merdique que tu dbites, soit tu fais un produit de qualit ou spcifique en quantit limite et qui s'adresse  une clientle qui paye cher pour a. Au milieu de a, c'est la zone du mort et c'est souvent ici que les PME se situent. Et ce ne sont pas des lois sur le travail qui vont rsoudre a, ni mme rformer les impts, c'est au niveau du march qu'il faut agir.

Sauf que a oblige  prendre des dcisions courageuses et  vraiment taper du poing sur la table en face de l'UE (et pas des petits coups de gueule mdiatiques qui entrent dans un storytelling matris)... Ce qui ne se passera jamais vu notre classe politique eurobate...

----------


## tanaka59

Ah la nouvelle loi  :8-):  , se bon vieux macron essaie de nous entuber  ::ptdr:: .

Je suis bien plac pour le savoir. De formation dans le suprieur en informatique et stat/math/marketing j'entends de plus en plus au cours de mes entretiens des demandes pour tre polyvalent. 

Je vais vous rpondre que la polyvalence a bon dos. Les employeurs se plaignent qu'au final la polyvalence c'est peut-tre pas si bien que cela... Ajouter de la complexit dans un secteur dj bien tendu ne va rien arranger...

----------


## martopioche

> C'est un gros problme en France le "tout SSII", a n'a aucun sens et a ne profite ni aux informaticiens (qui n'ont pas le choix), ni aux clients (qui se dfrent aux SSIIs par habitude/ignorance/peur).
> 
> []
> 
> Malheureusement avec Macron on n'est pas partis dans le bon sens...


Il faudrait peut tre finir par comprendre que si on a un tel secteur du service et de l'intrim en France, c'est principalement parce que les entreprises ont dport le risque de la charge d'un salaire ! Nous critiquons tous la prcarit mais pour un client, un CDI = pravis + indemnits + risque de prud'homme. Mauvaise passe = PSE et l, mme si sur le principe il part d'une bonne intention et qu'il permet au salari de bien rebondir, nous imposons des dlais tel que l'environnement de travail devient un cauchemar*Tous les exemples internationaux que j'ai ont le mme pattern : aux US, licenciement dans les 2 heures, reprise, rembauche et entre 2 et 6 mois aprs l'activit a repris. Ici, a ne couvre mme pas les dlais lgaux du PSE.  l'oppos, un presta, en priode de mauvaise passe, on ne reconduit pas le contrat et voil* la SSII de se dbrouiller avec son inter

Quand aux "informaticiens qui n'ont pas le choix", si on avait un peu moins la culture du petit soldat qui une fois ses tudes termines va publier son CV et courir les recruteurs et un peu plus une culture entrepreneuriale, l'informaticien pourrait peut-tre estimer qu'il a plus le choix




> Donc rsumons la situation dans l'amre patrie : le salariat : de plus en plus prcaire, mal pay, jusqu'au moment o vous aurez atteint la limite d'ge comme un vulgaire yoghourt de supermarch. L'entrepreneuriat : l vous tes tax  mort avant d'avoir gagn le premier euro car l'tat se fout pas mal que vous creviez il vous suce comme un vampire qu'il est. Dans tous les cas il vous sera impossible d'obtenir un prt bancaire (hormis les fonctionnaires correctement pays et de plus en plus rares, non pas  tre fonctionnaire, mais  tre bien pay). Tout juste si vous obtiendrez une location car on vous demandera une foule de garanties.


De quelle "taxe  mort" parle-tu en entreprenariat ? Et tu sait qu'en Belgique par exemple, on est plus tax qu'en France ?

Quand au salariat, dans la situation actuelle o tre salari est le saint Graal du travailleur de base, je ne vois pas pourquoi les grandes entreprises se priveraient. 

Reste qu'en effet, beaucoup de choses sont associ  cette culture du CDI qui ne pourraient changer qu'en supprimant le CDI Ah bah, sinon, je ne vois pas




> Et pour cause, les "petits" (moins de 10 salaris) n'auront pas le droit de droger  l'accord de branche. Seuls les gros auront le pouvoir de faire tout et n'importe quoi, et continueront  orienter les accords de branche pour tuer toute concurrence dans l'oeuf.


Ces formulations sont assez terrifiantes*Parce que vous croyez rellement qu'aujourd'hui les "gros" n'ont pas de passe-droit et "tout pouvoir" ? Entre les lobbies et les chantages  l'emploi (je ferme ce centre et vire 5.000 personnes - oups, pas bon pour ma rlection pense l'lu), ils ne peuvent pas dj faire "tout et n'importe quoi" ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Parce que vous croyez rellement qu'aujourd'hui les "gros" n'ont pas de passe-droit et "tout pouvoir" ? Entre les lobbies et les chantages  l'emploi (je ferme ce centre et vire 5.000 personnes - oups, pas bon pour ma rlection pense l'lu), ils ne peuvent pas dj faire "tout et n'importe quoi" ?


C'est bien pour a qu'il est inutile d'en rajouter une couche...

La flexibilit, a fonctionne quand les fondations sont solides. Je peux concevoir une facilit de licencier... Si et seulement si tu as un vrai soutien du salari de la part de l'Etat en considrant la carrire dans son ensemble et plus seulement  l'instant T. C'est  dire que tu enlves certaines apprhensions pour l'embauche mais aussi la peur de perdre le job trop facilement.

Ca veut dire un secteur de la formation pro au top (ce qu'on n'a pas,  moiti mine par une mafia inutile qui pompe juste les budgets des rgions), une administration de l'emploi comptente (ce qu'on n'a pas, ils sont dbords, mal forms et en dconnexion complte du terrain) et un garde-fou juridique pour empcher les entreprises de faire n'importe quoi avec cette flexibilit (on n'en prend pas du tout le chemin...).

----------


## Chauve souris

> De quelle "taxe  mort" parle-tu en entreprenariat ?


Simple : tu es en dficit (et au dbut, c'est normal) ou, tout simplement ton compte d'exploitation est  zro. Et voil que l'tat te balance des taxes pour que tu sois sr de crever. C'est comme les mdecins de Molire qui faisaient une saigne  un patient hmorragique. C'est que j'en ai connu plein des artisans dans ce cas et qui ont fini par arrter les frais.

Ici, en Amrique du Sud, tu peux tre un gagne petit puisque tu ne payes pas d'impts sur ton activit (juste une petite taxe municipale sur ton local). En France c'est impossible.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est bien pour a qu'il est inutile d'en rajouter une couche...
> 
> La flexibilit, a fonctionne quand les fondations sont solides. Je peux concevoir une facilit de licencier... Si et seulement si tu as un vrai soutien du salari de la part de l'Etat en considrant la carrire dans son ensemble et plus seulement  l'instant T. C'est  dire que tu enlves certaines apprhensions pour l'embauche mais aussi la peur de perdre le job trop facilement.
> 
> Ca veut dire un secteur de la formation pro au top (ce qu'on n'a pas,  moiti mine par une mafia inutile qui pompe juste les budgets des rgions), une administration de l'emploi comptente (ce qu'on n'a pas, ils sont dbords, mal forms et en dconnexion complte du terrain) et un garde-fou juridique pour empcher les entreprises de faire n'importe quoi avec cette flexibilit (on n'en prend pas du tout le chemin...).


Sachant qu'en France pass 40 ans tu es inembauchable dans la plupart des branches.

----------


## Chauve souris

> C'est bien pour a qu'il est inutile d'en rajouter une couche...
> 
> La flexibilit, a fonctionne quand les fondations sont solides. Je peux concevoir une facilit de licencier... Si et seulement si tu as un vrai soutien du salari de la part de l'Etat en considrant la carrire dans son ensemble et plus seulement  l'instant T. C'est  dire que tu enlves certaines apprhensions pour l'embauche mais aussi la peur de perdre le job trop facilement.
> 
> Ca veut dire un secteur de la formation pro au top (ce qu'on n'a pas,  moiti mine par une mafia inutile qui pompe juste les budgets des rgions), une administration de l'emploi comptente (ce qu'on n'a pas, ils sont dbords, mal forms et en dconnexion complte du terrain) et un garde-fou juridique pour empcher les entreprises de faire n'importe quoi avec cette flexibilit (on n'en prend pas du tout le chemin...).


Il y a pourtant une forme juridique qui n'est pas trop mal (n'tait ? tout au moins quand je bossais en France) c'est le CDI. A la tche ou au temps. La tche c'est plutt pour le btiment. Par contrat de 3 mois renouvelable une fois. Donc en 6 mois un patron peut savoir s'il a des perspectives et si la personne lui convient.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Sachant qu'en France pass 40 ans tu es inembauchable dans la plupart des branches.


Observ personnellement quand j'ai ferm ma boutique de micro au CA insuffisant. J'avais juste 40 ans  l'poque. J'tais donc au top niveau technico-commercial et rien, mme pas en intrim.

On peut mme baisser l'ge : 30 ans pour le tout venant et 35 ans pour les spcialistes.




> Dans le sicle  venir,
> deux diximes de la population active suffiraient  maintenir lactivit de
> lconomie mondiale. On naura pas besoin de plus de main-doeuvre,
> estime le magnat Washington Sycip. Un cinquime des demandeurs
> demploi suffira  produire toutes les marchandises et  fournir les
> prestations de services de haute valeur que peut soffrir la socit
> mondiale. Ces deux diximes de la population participeront ainsi
> activement  la vie, aux revenus et  la consommation  dans quelque pays
> que ce soit. Il est possible que ce chiffre slve encore de 1 ou 2 %,
> ...


Et encore, dans cet extrait on ne parle pas de la robotique qui a fait de prodigieux progrs...

----------


## Grogro

Ce modle de socit des 20/80, on en parlait dj il y a plus de 20 ans. Pour "tenir" les 80% de dsuvrs devenus inutiles  la socit marchande, un certain Brzezinski, rcemment dcd dans un silence assourdissant de la part de la presstitue franchouillarde bien pensante, avait construit le concept du tittytainment : un mlange de minimums sociaux et de divertissement tlvisuel abrutissant (songez  l'Incal de Jodo/Moebius). Des auteurs de SF y avaient pens avant lui. Hadelman dans la Guerre Eternelle par exemple.

C'est un tabou dans la socit franaise tellement la "valeur travail" est idoltre comme une fin en soi aussi bien par la gauche socialiste & communiste, par la fausse droite librale et par la droite catho. Pas pour rien si ce dadais d'Hamon s'est vautr. Inaudible pour la vieille gauche socialiste.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sachant qu'en France pass 40 ans tu es inembauchable dans la plupart des branches.


Oui mais comment faire ? C'est plus difficile de rsoudre a, c'est un problme de mentalits entre autres... Il y a aussi un excs de jeunisme qui s'installe durablement.




> C'est un tabou dans la socit franaise tellement la "valeur travail" est idoltre comme une fin en soi aussi bien par la gauche socialiste & communiste, par la fausse droite librale et par la droite catho.


Houla ! Terrain min... On a tellement amalgam travail et emploi que c'est presque impossible de les dissocier maintenant. D'autant plus qu'on t'oblige  adhrer  la socit de consommation et au "systme" sous peine de sanctions ou des pires stigmatisations.

C'est tellement vrai ce que tu dis que la question "que faites vous dans le vie ?" sous-entend "quel est votre job ?". D'ailleurs je m'amuse beaucoup avec ce genre de questions en donnant des rponses farfelues  ::D:

----------


## Chauve souris

> Houla ! Terrain min... On a tellement amalgam travail et emploi que c'est presque impossible de les dissocier maintenant. D'autant plus qu'on t'oblige  adhrer  la socit de consommation et au "systme" sous peine de sanctions ou des pires stigmatisations.
> 
> C'est tellement vrai ce que tu dis que la question "que faites vous dans le vie ?" sous-entend "quel est votre job ?". D'ailleurs je m'amuse beaucoup avec ce genre de questions en donnant des rponses farfelues


C'est pour a que le "revenu d'existence" est totalement inenvisageable, entre autres,  cause de l'idologie du travail. Dans le capitalisme fordiste moderne, mme avec des usines produisant avec 80 % de robots des tutures modernes, il aurait t impensable de laisser sur le carreau de la misre des consommateurs potentiels. Il aurait fallu donner "du grain  moudre" selon l'expression du syndicaliste FO Bergeron.

Mais je constate que les seuls qui ont droit  ce minimum sont les "migrants", "rfugis" on ne sait comment les appeler(1). Les ex-salaris devenus inembauchables, les retraits comme mzigue recevant 88 EUR/mois  et les sdf qui sont tous bien franais, eux, n'ont droit  rien et les ONG qui s'en occupent (restaurants du coeur) sont loin d'avoir les moyens des ONG de Soros qui font les passeurs.


(1) "La manipulation ne saurait faire de pause en aout sur le service public ; c'est dsormais act une fois pour toute dans les mdias : les dlinquants au titre de sjour (annes 80), pardon 'les clandestins' (annes 90), pardon..., 'les sans papiers' (prives injustement de papiers : annes 2000, pardon, les migrants (annes 2010), sont dsormais TOUS, des rfugis... (anne 2016)... 
Rfugis d'on ne sait quelle guerre d'ailleurs pour les haitiens, mais qui s'en soucie... la prparation smantique intensive que subissent les socits occidentales ayant dj si bien fonctionne qu'elle est en train de nous prparer,  l'invasion massive des 'rfugis climatiques'... Comme a, plus aucune raison de s'embter  faire semblant de sparer les bon grain de l'ivraie, les perscuts d'on ne sait quoi et les autres... Grce au rfugi climatique, l'OFPRA n'aura plus qu'une seule chose  vrifier pour accorder l'asile : fait il chaud au sud ou non... ?" (rflexion d'un lecteur dans je ne sais quel journal)

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pour a que le "revenu d'existence" est totalement inenvisageable, entre autres,  cause de l'idologie du travail.


Ce sujet me fait penser  Gabin : Offres d'emploi qu'ils appellent leur pige  bagnards  ::D: 

Pour le reste, les SDF franais ont droit au RSA mais beaucoup d'entre eux ne le demandent pas.

Par contre, compltement d'accord avec toi sur les ONG Sorosienne mais c'est trs trs trs politiquement incorrect, certaines se faisant passer pour des dfenseurs des droits de l'homme  grands coups de com'... Ce ne sont que des intrts sans aucune considration humanitaire qui ne sont que des excuses, comme quand on va faire la guerre pour "librer" ou "aider" un pays...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ce sujet me fait penser  Gabin : Offres d'emploi qu'ils appellent leur pige  bagnards 
> 
> Pour le reste, les SDF franais ont droit au RSA mais beaucoup d'entre eux ne le demandent pas.
> 
> Par contre, compltement d'accord avec toi sur les ONG Sorosienne mais c'est trs trs trs politiquement incorrect, certaines se faisant passer pour des dfenseurs des droits de l'homme  grands coups de com'... Ce ne sont que des intrts sans aucune considration humanitaire qui ne sont que des excuses, comme quand on va faire la guerre pour "librer" ou "aider" un pays...


Toutafait ! Je suis  la fois contre toute ingrence dans un pays tiers car si le peuple de ce pays n'est pas content de son dictateur c'est  lui, et  lui seul, de s'en dbarrasser et en mme temps je ne veux pas d'un dferlement d'envahisseurs qui ne sont l que pour toucher toutes les aides sociales tout en nous dtestant.

Mais arrtons nous sur le pourquoi du comment.

Sur ces "chances pour la France" (l'expression est ancienne et provient d'un certain Bernard Stasi), du coup les mauvaises langues politiquement incorrectes appellent ces "migrants" les "chances". L'origine provient de la ptoche que les soubresauts de la classe ouvrire et estudiantine avaient inflig  la classe dirigeante en 1968. Chirac et Giscard avaient, sur conseil de leurs matre amricains, entrepris d'implanter des "colonies de peuplement" autrement dit des ghettos raciaux dans les endroits o la classe ouvrire avait montr sa combativit : les agglomrations de Lyon, Nantes et,  Paris le 13e et le 20e arrondissement. L'immigration avait change de nature par un simple dcret : ils n'taient plus l pour travailler mais pour peupler.

L'argument de la main d'oeuvre  bon march tait palo marxiste (Lutte ouvrire). Il y a longtemps que par les "emplois jeunes" et les "stages en entreprises" pays des clopinettes, le patronat disposait d'une main d'oeuvre trs bon march et, de surcrot, qualifie. Levez le doigt ceux d'entre vous qui ont fait un "stage" d'informaticien qualifi de trois mois pay que dalle  l'poque. Alors, qu' une poque un peu antrieure je travaillais au Crdit Lyonnais pendant les vacances en ne connaissant rien au secteur bancaire et en tant pay au salaire de base de la banque, bien suprieur au SMIC.

Mais revenons  nos "chances". Outre que ces gens n'ont nullement envie de travailler, et a tombe bien car du boulot, il n'y en a pas, tout le monde (entreprises inclues) paye pour entretenir ces gens (nourriture, logement, argent de poche, sant). Les "sans dents" on ne s'en occupe pas et les sdf peuvent crever dans la rue mais imaginez la comptitivit des botes franaises  l'export dont la production est greve par toutes les taxes possibles pour entretenir les "chances". On aurait voulu achever l'conomie franaise qu'on ne s'y serait pas produit autrement. Et puis, au sein de cette belle Europe unie il y a des coups en vache : l'Allemagne refile  la France une bonne partie de ses "rfugis" qui ne peuvent pas l'tre et l'Italie, aprs les avoir pch dans les eaux libyennes, les refile  la France galement.

La loi travail, dans ces conditions, n'est que l'ultime moyen de Macron, dj illustre dans le quinquennat prcdent, pour donner un gage au patronat qui, s'il est oblig de payer des taxes pour l'entretien des "chances", pourra toujours compenser avec les salaris devenus de plus en plus prcaires et mal pays.

Ajoutons que les dites "chances" ne sont pas une masse stupide qui serait dplace au gr des fantasmes de Merkel. Elle est rgie en sous-main par l'islam qui y voit, en l'Europe moribonde, une "dar el harb", une terre de conqute. Fini l'poque o les immigrs se voulaient discrets. Maintenant ils paradent avec ostentation et montrent leur mpris pour les futurs petits dhimmis. Il me semble que les divers attentats ne sont que des "bavures" non voulues par les ttes pensantes de l'islam conqurant. Car ils ont, quand mme, la ptoche d'une rvolte franaise susceptible de dgnrer en reconquista. A mon avis ils s'inquitent pour rien car les franais sont engags dans un "complexe de Stockholm" (il n'y a qu' voir le nombre de pouces rouges que je vais me ramasser) et le dernier fait divers est significatif : une bagnole d'un "dsquilibr" (nouvelle dnomination politiquement correcte pour un fou meurtrier islamique) fonce dans un groupe de militaires et en blesse certains et les autres n'ont mme pas l'ide d'ouvrir le feu sur la bagnole...

----------


## pierre.E

quand il y a eu les 30 glorieuses en france il y avait l emploi  vie on croulait pas sous les retraites et le systme de redistribution social fonctionnait car les bnficiaires  achetaient franais et les immigrs bossaient.

macron a part donner encore plus aux tres riches  il fait rien du tout

----------


## TallyHo

> Toutafait ! Je suis  la fois contre toute ingrence dans un pays tiers car si le peuple de ce pays n'est pas content de son dictateur c'est  lui, et  lui seul, de s'en dbarrasser et en mme temps je ne veux pas d'un dferlement d'envahisseurs qui ne sont l que pour toucher toutes les aides sociales tout en nous dtestant.


Oui enfin ce n'tait pas trop ma ligne quand j'ai crit a, il faut modrer un peu les propos.

Tous les trangers en France ne sont pas venus pour profiter ou envoys par l'Islam pour nous envahir. Tu as quand mme des trangers prsents en France pour d'autres raisons. Par exemple si on a beaucoup de personnes d'origine algrienne, ce n'est pas l'Islam qui a donn a, c'est notre histoire commune.

Aprs oui il y a des personnes qui profitent des vnements actuels pour entrer en UE mais est ce qu'on peut leur reprocher ? On ferait pareil pour fuir la misre ou le climat, si on voit une occasion de se faire passer pour des victimes de la guerre par exemple pour fuir, on suivrait le mouvement.

L o je te rejoins, c'est l'instrumentalisation qui est faite de tout a par nos gouvernements. Quand tu vois qu'on a le Qatar qui investit en masse en France (et dfiscalis svp) alors qu'ils sont des financiers du terrorisme, c'est qu'il y a des intrts en jeu derrire tout a.

Parfois on peut se douter des magouilles et il y a aussi des deals qu'on ne connait pas, du type "je te laisse entrer x de tes compatriotes et tu signes le contrat". C'est comme a que a fonctionne, donnant-donnant, il n'y a que des intrts en jeu, ils s'en foutent des gens, ce ne sont que des instruments.

Mais si tu veux parler de ces intrts puants alors tu as un autre souci, les policiers bien-pensants entrent en action, les associations de paille cres pour faire taire l'opposition  grands coups de "bons sentiments". Ceux qui pensent encore que SOS Racisme et le CRIF sont l pour lutter contre le racisme et l'antismitisme ont loup un pisode... Par contre, les vraies associations honntes et engages, on n'en parle pas ou peu...

----------


## r0d

> Donc rsumons la situation dans l'amre patrie : le salariat : de plus en plus prcaire, mal pay, jusqu'au moment o vous aurez atteint la limite d'ge comme un vulgaire yoghourt de supermarch. L'entrepreneuriat : l vous tes tax  mort avant d'avoir gagn le premier euro car l'tat se fout pas mal que vous creviez il vous suce comme un vampire qu'il est. Dans tous les cas il vous sera impossible d'obtenir un prt bancaire (hormis les fonctionnaires correctement pays et de plus en plus rares, non pas  tre fonctionnaire, mais  tre bien pay). Tout juste si vous obtiendrez une location car on vous demandera une foule de garanties.


Tu oublies un troisime cas: celui qui est pt de tune, parce qu'il est n sous la bonne toile ET qu'il a eu de la chance ET qu'il a su se dbarrasser trs tt des oripeaux de quelque morale et autre thique.
Le nombre des individus dans ce cas l est trs faible, mais l'ensemble qu'ils forment pse un poids dmesur dans l'conomie du pays. C'est le problme conomique principal de la France: le capital est, stricto-sensu, squestr par ce petit ensemble d'individu.

Car que l'on soit de gauche ou de droite, on ne peut pas affirmer que:
- c'est la faute de l'tat qui ponctionne trop. Il est vrai que l'tat franais ponctionne beaucoup, mais de nombreux autres pays ponctionnent plus sans que cela ne soit un frein  l'conomie. Il ne faut pas oublier que l'argent qui passe par l'tat retourne dans l'conomie (les postes principaux sont les retraites, les salaires des fonctionnaires, et les investissements).
- c'est la faute des patrons qui s'engraissent. Les patrons, les vrais, en chient en France plus que n'importe o ailleurs. Mais ce n'est pas, encore une fois,  cause des taxes. C'est d  lasphyxie conomique organise par les possdants.

Or Macron est prcisment le politicien de cette classe d'individus qui possdent le capital du pays. Il n'est pas leur valet, il est l'un d'eux.
Je ritre ce que j'avais dit entre les deux tours de la prsidentielle: quelqu'un qui ne fait pas partie des 1% (les plus riches), je peux comprendre qu'il vote pour n'importe lequel des candidats, mais je ne comprends pas qu'il puisse voter Macron.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Chauve souris 
> Mais revenons  nos "chances". Outre que ces gens n'ont nullement envie de travailler, et a tombe bien car du boulot, il n'y en a pas, tout le monde (entreprises inclues) paye pour entretenir ces gens (nourriture, logement, argent de poche, sant).


Tu parles sans faire de distinction entre les musulmans de 2eme gnration qui sont ns en France ,sont Franais du fait de leur nationalit ,qui ont droit au systme de protection social Franais... 
Et les immigrants musulmans de fraiche date ,instruits pour la plupart, qui sont des trangers...
Pour ces derniers la protection sociale ne devrait pas tre identique, car ils peuvent illico rentrer chez eux ,et leur motivation relle est de rentrer chez eux un jour ou l'autre ....




> Chauve souris 
> Elle est rgie en sous-main par l'islam qui y voit, en l'Europe moribonde, une "dar el harb", une terre de conqute


C'est une vue de l'esprit et tu ne fais que rpter leur propagande moyengeuse dpasse  !!!
Les islamo-terroristes ne font que porter la guerre chez les tats qui les combattent chez eux ,et c'est un procd de bonne guerre ,mme si les moyens utiliss sont abominables car les victimes sont des civils innocents et non des militaires !!!

De plus les islamo-terroristes ne s'embarrassent gure pour trouver des recrues: immigrants de 2eme gnration  l'islam superficiel ou taupes infiltrs parmi les immigrants de fraiche date ,tout y passe...



> Il me semble que les divers attentats ne sont que des "bavures" non voulues par les ttes pensantes de l'islam conqurant.


Erreur grossire  laquelle j'ai rpondu ci-avant !!!
Il ne faut jamais oublier ,"que la guerre comme  la guerre"  et fatalement  les guerres menes chez les islamo-terroristes ont un prolongement dans les tats qui les mnent !!!




> A mon avis ils s'inquitent pour rien car les franais sont engags dans un "complexe de Stockholm" (il n'y a qu' voir le nombre de pouces rouges que je vais me ramasser) et le dernier fait divers est significatif : une bagnole d'un "dsquilibr" (nouvelle dnomination politiquement correcte pour un fou meurtrier islamique) fonce dans un groupe de militaires et en blesse certains et les autres n'ont mme pas l'ide d'ouvrir le feu sur la bagnole...


Ce faux "complexe de Stockholm" n'existe pas car il  suggre que les europens sont devenus des agneaux pascaux qui doivent s'offrir au sacrifice... !!!
C'est en fait  le "Dfaitisme" sous appellation   dguise de  thorie savante !!!

Le dernier attentat dmontrent l'incurie des politiques car l'opration "Sentinelle" est une opration destin  rassurer les bobos, aucune arme au monde n'tant prpar par sa formation mme  faire des oprations de police ,c..d. lutter contre des criminels civils anodins comme vous et moi, noys dans la population civile !!!

Ce travail est du ressort des services de police toutes catgories confondues
Qui sont forms  cela, mobiles ,discrets et aids d'auxiliaires civils d'une efficacit redoutable  pays pour noyauter la population (gardiens habituels de toutes sortes,concierges,marchands de journaux des gares et quartiers, piciers crasseux, boueurs, manutentionnaires , barmans et j'en passe )...
Les renseignements fournis par les auxiliaires permettent de tuer dans l'uf tout tentative d'attentat...!!!
Les militaires en question ,de pauvres trouffions, ont t livres comme appt aux terroristes car ce sont des cibles statiques de choix...
Chez moi ,la lutte anti-terroriste ,n'as jamais t men par des militaires maintenus dans leur cantonnement ,dont l'approche n'tait pas aise (chevaux de frise, routes jalonns par de multiples barrage de sentinelles)..
Quand les militaires taient sollicites s c'est dans les maquis et prcds d'escadrons de CRS ou gendarmes en premier !!!

----------


## Chauve souris

> quand il y a eu les 30 glorieuses en france il y avait l emploi  vie on croulait pas sous les retraites et le systme de redistribution social fonctionnait car les bnficiaires  achetaient franais et les immigrs bossaient.
> 
> macron a part donner encore plus aux tres riches  il fait rien du tout


Ce qu'on appelle "les 30 glorieuses" est la dernire partie du capitalisme keynsien appel aussi fordiste. Petites citations au sujet de ce changement d'poque :




> Nous sommes reconnaissants au Washington Post, au New York
> Times, Time Magazine et dautres grandes publications dont les directeurs
> ont assist  nos runions et respect leurs promesses de discrtion depuis
> presque 40 ans. Il nous aurait t impossible de dvelopper nos plans pour
> le monde si nous avions t assujettis  lexposition publique durant toutes
> ces annes. Mais le monde est maintenant plus sophistiqu et prpar 
> entrer dans le gouvernement mondial. La souverainet supranationale
> dune lite intellectuelle et de banquiers mondiaux est assurment
> prfrable  lautodtermination nationale pratique dans les sicles
> ...





> Pendant un quart de sicle, lOccident va connatre une prosprit sans
> gale. Face  la concurrence de lURSS et des rgimes communistes, le
> capitalisme se doit dtre plus performant, de produire plus de richesses
> que le bloc den face, et surtout de mieux les redistribuer. Cest le
> triomphe des ides de Keynes et du fordisme. Il faut partager la valeur
> ajoute, les gains de productivit entre le capital, le travail, la collectivit,
> sans oublier, bien sr, le client. On paie bien les ouvriers pour quils
> aient les moyens dacheter les produits quils fabriquent. On met en place
> des systmes de protection sociale, pour amortir, gommer les alas de la
> ...





> Le capitalisme nest plus un systme de production par le capital, mais
> un systme de production de capital, favoris par le crdit, les dettes et la
> cration montaire des banques centrales. Car toute lingnierie financire,
> les fusions, les rachats, les fameux LBO (Leverage Buy Out) se font avec
> de la dette. Des LBO qui se multiplient, les repreneurs dentreprise
> pouvant faire supporter les intrts de la dette par la socit quils
> rachtent. Hier, ctait interdit, lentreprise tant une personne morale.
> Dsormais, cest permis. Cest ainsi que lon a, de LBO en LBO, dtruit
> des pans entiers de lindustrie. Il faut  faire cracher la bte, dgraisser,
> ...


Extraits de "Bienvenue dans le pire des mondes" (Comit Orwell & Natacha Polony, Plon)

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Rforme du code de travail : ce qui va changer avec les nouvelles ordonnances*
*des consquences pour lemploi IT ?*

Aprs deux mois de concertations, la ministre du Travail et le Premier ministre ont dvoil officiellement ce jeudi  36 mesures concrtes  pour rformer le Code du travail. Cest un texte de 160 pages organis en cinq ordonnances sur le Code du travail qui a t mis en ligne sur le site du gouvernement. Parmi les principales mesures que contient la rforme, on peut citer les suivantes.

*Cration d'une unique instance de reprsentation du personnel*

Dans toutes les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris, le comit dentreprise, le CHSCT et les dlgus du personnel vont fusionner en une instance unique appele  Comit social et conomique . D'aprs Libration, une commission consacre aux questions dhygine, de scurit et de conditions de travail, soit les comptences des ex-CHSCT, sera obligatoire dans les entreprises  risque (nuclaire ou classe Seveso) et les groupes de plus de 300 salaris. Par accord dentreprise, la nouvelle instance pourra aussi absorber le dlgu syndical pour disposer dun pouvoir de ngociation.

*Ouverture de la ngociation dans les petites entreprises*

Le gouvernement veut largir la ngociation  toutes les PME de moins de 50 salaris. Concrtement, la direction pourra ngocier directement avec le personnel, sans syndicat et sur lintgralit des sujets. Le ministre du Travail justifie cela par le fait que les dlgus syndicaux sont absents de 96 % des petites entreprises. Aujourd'hui, pour conclure des accords, les patrons des petites entreprises doivent ngocier avec un reprsentant des salaris mandat par un syndicat.

*Un rfrendum  linitiative de lemployeur dans les entreprises de moins de 20 salaris*

Dans les entreprises de moins de 20 salaris sans lu du personnel, les patrons pourront ngocier directement avec les salaris puis soumettre des accords  rfrendum sur tous les sujets de ngociation, comme la rmunration, le temps de travail ou lorganisation du travail. Cela nest aujourdhui possible que dans quelques domaines.

*Un grand nombre de sujets seront ngocis directement dans les entreprises et plus dans les branches*

Les ordonnances vont ouvrir de nouveaux champs de ngociation aux entreprises : le montant des primes danciennet, lagenda social, le contenu et le niveau des consultations. Aujourdhui, tout cela se dcide au niveau des branches.

*Accord majoritaire  50 %  partir du 1er mai 2018*

 partir du 1er mai 2018, pour tre valids, les accords dentreprise devront tre approuvs par des organisations reprsentant 50 % des voix, et non plus 30 % comme aujourdhui.

*Plafonnement des indemnits prud'homales*

Comme prvu, les indemnits prudhomales en cas de licenciement abusif seront limites par un plancher et un plafond. Avec deux ans danciennet, le plafond sera de trois mois de salaire, augment progressivement  raison dun mois par anne danciennet jusqu dix ans. Puis en hausse dun demi-mois par an pour atteindre vingt mois pour trente annes dans la mme entreprise. Le plancher sera de quinze jours dans les TPE, un mois pour les autres, et augment jusqu trois mois en fonction de lanciennet.

*Indemnits lgales de licenciement fixes  un quart de mois de salaire par anne danciennet*

Les indemnits lgales de licenciement seront fixes  25 % (un quart de mois de salaire par anne danciennet), pour compenser le plafonnement des indemnits prud'homales. Aujourd'hui, elles sont fixes  20 % de mois de salaire.

*Un dlai dun an pour saisir les prudhommes*

Il faut galement noter que les dlais pour contester un licenciement seront harmoniss  un an pour tous les types de rupture du contrat de travail. Ils sont aujourd'hui fixs entre un et deux ans selon le cas.

*De nouveaux accords de comptitivit sur le temps de travail et la rmunration*

Le gouvernement va crer des accords de comptitivit pour que les entreprises puissent  sadapter plus vite [] aux volutions  la hausse ou  la baisse du march . Des accords majoritaires  simplifis  pourront ainsi tre signs en matire de temps de travail, de rmunration et de mobilit.

*Prise en compte du primtre national uniquement en cas de plan de licenciement d'une multinationale*

Pour juger du srieux des difficults conomiques avances par une multinationale qui veut procder  des licenciements dans sa filiale franaise, le juge ne pourra prendre en compte que le primtre de lHexagone, et non plus lchelle mondiale comme aujourdhui. Le gouvernement assure quil pourra  naturellement continuer  contrler les ventuels abus de droit , notamment la cration artificielle de difficults conomiques.

*Instauration d'une rupture conventionnelle collective*

Via la ngociation dans lentreprise, il sera dsormais possible de dfinir un cadre commun de dparts  strictement volontaires , qui devra tre homologu par ladministration, comme la rupture conventionnelle individuelle. Aujourd'hui, les ruptures conventionnelles, qui donnent droit  l'assurance chmage, ne peuvent tre conclues qu'individuellement.

*Comptence des branches sur les CDD et contrats de chantier*

Jusque-l domaine rserv  la loi, les branches pourront adapter la dure, le nombre de renouvellements et le dlai de carence des CDD en fonction de la spcificit du secteur. Les branches pourront galement mettre en place, via un accord, les contrats de chantier.

Parmi les mesures annonces, on peut encore noter que le gouvernement compte dvelopper et scuriser le tltravail qui est de plus en plus prsent en France. Pour couronner le tout, il compte produire un Code de travail qu'il sera facile de consulter afin de simplifier d'ventuelles dmarches.

Le texte sera prsent en conseil des ministres le 22 septembre pour une mise en application rapide.   partir de maintenant, le texte de ces ordonnances est public, le 22 septembre elles seront prsentes au conseil des ministres , a prcis le Premier ministre douard Philippe.  Sur la question du calendrier, nous avons respect nos engagements , a rappel le douard Philippe en se flicitant dune  rforme ambitieuse .  Il nous appartiendra dans les jours qui viennent de rappeler limpact et le sens gnral de la rforme , a-t-il ajout.

Sources : Libration, Le Figaro, Gouvernement.fr

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de ces mesures annonces par le gouvernement ?

----------


## joublie

On raconte que le patron du MEDEF a gar sa cl USB et n'a pas envie d'en racheter une.
Bon, j'ai bien une petite ide de l'endroit o il a pu l'oublier...

----------


## MikeRowSoft

J'ai vraiment ma petite ide d'o viens le fait d'avoir une TPE qui  autant de salaris qu'une PME mais qui reste TPE en ayant des salaris "saisonnier" qui sont en mme temps hors et dans la TPE en question, indpendant/interimaire de longue dure sans l'tre vraiment, juste ponctuellement le temps d'un contrat... Statut cadre ?
Uber et les autres de la mouvance US devraient surement beaucoup en profiter... La faute des salaris  un instant T n'est pas celle de l'entreprise, par exemple.
Comme par hasard c'est aussi applicable aux mtiers d'enseignant chercheur ou formateur...

----------


## LSMetag

Cet article est assez orient. J'ai attentivement cout Jean-Claude Mailly ce matin, le chef du syndicat FO, plus exhaustif.

Cet article ne dit pas par exemple que *le plafonnement des indemnits prud'homales peut sauter dans bien des cas* (harclement, humiliation, ingalits, non respect des droits des salaris,...)

Il ne dit pas non plus que dans les TPE de moins de 10 salaris, *dans les faits le recours au mandat syndical est extrmement marginal*, et que donc les discussions patron/employs sont dj directes.

Il ne dit pas non plus que *chaque personne se prsentant comme dlgu du personnel ou reprsentant se fera offrir une formation "syndicale"*. Je ne suis pas sr que les salaris aiment que des personnes qui ne sont pas de chez-elles viennent "faire la loi".

Pour le licenciement conomique pour les multinationales en effet c'est ramen au niveau national, ce qui me chagrine. Mais apparemment il fallait dj s'accrocher pour obtenir les informations des filiales trangres. Ca acclre drastiquement les enqutes et dcisions judiciaires mme si a laisse en apparence plus d'ouverture aux fraudes.

Ce qui compte pour les PME/TPE, c'est de ne plus risquer  tout moment une condamnation de plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'Euros qui lui ferait fermer boutique. Parce qu'il y a beaucoup de procs aux prud'hommes faits aussi par opportunisme. Quand tu peux gagner des dizaines (ou centaines) de milliers d' aprs avoir t licenci (plus de travail pour toi, faute, incomptence, etc...), ben tu tentes, quelles que soient les circonstances, sauf si dans tes recherches d'emplois on est susceptible de contacter ton ancienne bote. C'est naturel. 
Les PME, c'est 80% des emplois en France. Elles peuvent budgtiser maintenant, y compris dans la recherche et l'innovation.

Je ne dirais pas que le projet est quilibr mais que c'est une premire tape clairement en faveur des TPE/PME, qui se revendique comme telle. L'aspect protection du travailleur devrait ensuite tre abord dans les prochaines lois sur l'assurance chmage, la formation et les retraites, qui ne se feront pas par ordonnances.

S'il n'y avait pas eu cette consultation des syndicats, on aurait par exemple un mandat syndical qu'au dessus de 300 salaris, au lieu de 50. Les syndicats ont obtenu beaucoup de choses, dont des avances. Apparemment a a t 3 mois de dialogue intense, o il y a eu coute. C'est pour a que les syndicats qui ont discut n'appellent pas  une mobilisation. Ils ont pu faire leur boulot.

Ils ont russi  faire une loi plus consistante que la loi El-Khomery en se mettant beaucoup moins de monde  dos. Intressant.

Mlenchon qui dfend les pauvres, a me fait rire, lui qui tait dj Snateur  28 ans, qui a un sacr patrimoine,... Il utilise plutt les pauvres comme marche-pied. Si son idal c'est Cuba ou le Vnzuela (il n'en parle plus d'ailleurs), je vous laisse observer.

Cet article aurait d aussi prendre une source plus modre. Libration et le Figaro sont en quelque sorte des extrmes. Donc ils ne parlent que de ce qui les intressent ou les drange naturellement. Il y a  mes yeux moins d'analyse que dans un journal comme Le Monde ou 20minutes.

----------


## Lokken

> Cet article est assez orient. J'ai attentivement cout Jean-Claude Mailly ce matin, le chef du syndicat FO, plus exhaustif.
> 
> Cet article ne dit pas par exemple que *le plafonnement des indemnits prud'homales peut sauter dans bien des cas* (harclement, humiliation, ingalits, non respect des droits des salaris,...)


Situations extrmement difficiles  prouver dans les fait. Auparavant les juges consulaires avaient simplement besoin de leur conviction pour attribuer des indemnits adaptes.
Un plafonnement des fautes sur la forme, sans plafonner les fautes sur le fond aurait t tout aussi utile au employeurs sans pnaliser les salaris.
Avec ce plafonnement, on a mis un prix sur le harclement.





> Il ne dit pas non plus que dans les TPE de moins de 10 salaris, *dans les faits le recours au mandat syndical est extrmement marginal*, et que donc les discussions patron/employs sont dj directes.
> Il ne dit pas non plus que *chaque personne se prsentant comme dlgu du personnel ou reprsentant se fera offrir une formation "syndicale"*. Je ne suis pas sr que les salaris aiment que des personnes qui ne sont pas de chez-elles viennent "faire la loi".


Qui assurera la formation ? J'y vois un moyen de remplir les caisses des syndicats sans pour autant renforcer la protection des salaris




> Pour le licenciement conomique pour les multinationales en effet c'est ramen au niveau national, ce qui me chagrine. Mais apparemment il fallait dj s'accrocher pour obtenir les informations des filiales trangres. Ca acclre drastiquement les enqutes et dcisions judiciaires mme si a laisse en apparence plus d'ouverture aux fraudes.


La charge de la preuve tait du ct de celui qui licencie. Quand on voit avec quelle simplicit, mme pour une socit de 50 personnes, la holding luxembourgeoise peut mettre artificiellement en dficit la "filiale" franaise, autant oublier directement la possibilit de licenciement conomique.




> Ce qui compte pour les PME/TPE, c'est de ne plus risquer  tout moment une condamnation de plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'Euros qui lui ferait fermer boutique. Parce qu'il y a beaucoup de procs aux prud'hommes faits aussi par opportunisme. C'est 80% des emplois en France. Elles peuvent budgtiser maintenant, y compris dans la recherche.


Je serai curieux de voir la jurisprudence  ce sujet. On nous passe en boucle l'histoire du petit patron qui fait des nuits blanches et ferme sa boite  cause d'une condamnation aux prud'hommes (justice *paritaire* je le rappelle), mais les remontes du terrain me disent que pour des erreurs de forme, les amendes sont bien en dessous des plafonds actuels.




> Je ne dirais pas que le projet est quilibr mais que c'est une premire tape plutt en faveur du patronat, qui devrait ensuite tre compense par les prochaines lois sur l'assurance chmage, la formation et les retraites.
> S'il n'y avait pas eu cette consultation des syndicats, on aurait par exemple un mandat syndical qu'au dessus de 300 salaris, au lieu de 50. Les syndicats ont obtenu beaucoup de choses, dont des avances.


Je distingue les avances pour les syndicats et les avances pour les salaris. En parlant de JC Mailly, au dernires nouvelles sa base est moins enjoue que lui sur l'accord.

----------


## LSMetag

> Situations extrmement difficiles  prouver dans les fait. Auparavant les juges consulaires avaient simplement besoin de leur conviction pour attribuer des indemnits adaptes.
> Un plafonnement des fautes sur la forme, sans plafonner les fautes sur le fond aurait t tout aussi utile au employeurs sans pnaliser les salaris.
> Avec ce plafonnement, on a mis un prix sur le harclement.


Peut-tre mais le problme tait justement cet aspect "conviction". C'est  dire qu'on ne respectait pas une loi, et que a pouvait changer selon les convictions du juge, pas forcment tayes par des faits.





> Qui assurera la formation ? J'y vois un moyen de remplir les caisses des syndicats sans pour autant renforcer la protection des salaris


Je ne sais pas. Apparemment il y a encore des aspects qui seront clarifis au niveau du parlement. Evidemment il y a intrt que ce soit de qualit et pertinent.





> La charge de la preuve tait du ct de celui qui licencie. Quand on voit avec quelle simplicit, mme pour une socit de 50 personnes, la holding luxembourgeoise peut mettre artificiellement en dficit la "filiale" franaise, autant oublier directement la possibilit de licenciement conomique.


Je suis plutt d'accord. C'est vraiment ce qui me chagrine le plus dans ces ordonnances. Aprs voil, j'ai cout JCM qui a indiqu un tat de fait actuel.




> Je serai curieux de voir la jurisprudence  ce sujet. On nous passe en boucle l'histoire du petit patron qui fait des nuits blanches et ferme sa boite  cause d'une condamnation aux prud'hommes (justice *paritaire* je le rappelle), mais les remontes du terrain me disent que pour des erreurs de forme, les amendes sont bien en dessous des plafonds actuels.


Pour les erreurs de forme il y aura apparemment un "Droit  l'erreur". Ce n'est pas le seul problme. Le petit patron qui a vu d'autres petits patrons fermer boutique aprs une procdure aux prud'hommes, a le fait rflchir. Sans visibilit, sans connaissance, il a toujours peur de cette pe de Damocls non encadre par le droit. Il agira ainsi principalement par pistonage si jamais il veut recruter. Objectivement, si j'ai balanc toutes mes conomies pour crer mon commerce, et qu'une seule personne en contentieux avec moi peut me faire fermer boutique et me mettre  la rue, oui j'aurais peur.

Et puis voila, aprs avoir t licenci ( tort ou  raison), un mec peut revenir au bout de 2 ans t'attaquer aux prud'hommes. Il a fait quoi pendant ce temps ? C'est peut-tre parce que ses indemnits de licenciement sont puises.




> Je distingue les avances pour les syndicats et les avances pour les salaris. En parlant de JC Mailly, au dernires nouvelles sa base est moins enjoue que lui sur l'accord.


Cette loi offre quelques avances pour les salaris mais est surtout l pour offrir de la souplesse et des garanties aux PME. La base de FO n'tait pas autour de la table. JC Mailly est donc plus lgitime  mes yeux pour s'exprimer. Rappelons qu'il manifestait aux cts de la CGT contre la loi El-Khomery.

----------


## Asmodan

Bonjour

un autre point qui est aussi une porte  des abus : la possibilit de modifier une lettre de licenciement aprs coup ! 





> Art. L. 1235-2.- Les motifs noncs dans la lettre de licenciement prvue aux articles L.
> 1232-6, L. 1233-16 et L. 1233-42 peuvent, aprs la notification de celle-ci, tre prciss ou
> complts, soit par lemployeur, soit  la demande du salari, dans des conditions fixes par
> dcret en Conseil dEtat.


Euh vous nous attaquez aux prud'hommes ou autre, bah attendez on modifie le motif que vous ne puissiez rien dire  ::):  Juste norme ce point !

@+

----------


## LSMetag

> Bonjour
> 
> un autre point qui est aussi une porte  des abus : la possibilit de modifier une lettre de licenciement aprs coup ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euh vous nous attaquez aux prud'hommes ou autre, bah attendez on modifie le motif que vous ne puissiez rien dire  Juste norme ce point !
> 
> @+


Je ne pense pas que ce soit le moyen principal des abus. Peu importe le contenu de la lettre de licenciement, ce sont les faits qui comptent.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui compte pour les PME/TPE, c'est de ne plus risquer  tout moment une condamnation de plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'Euros qui lui ferait fermer boutique. Parce qu'il y a beaucoup de procs aux prud'hommes faits aussi par opportunisme. Quand tu peux gagner des dizaines (ou centaines) de milliers d' aprs avoir t licenci (plus de travail pour toi, faute, incomptence, etc...), ben tu tentes, quelles que soient les circonstances, sauf si dans tes recherches d'emplois on est susceptible de contacter ton ancienne bote. C'est naturel. 
> Les PME, c'est 80% des emplois en France. Elles peuvent budgtiser maintenant, y compris dans la recherche et l'innovation.


En fait, tu n'as toujours pas compris ce point depuis des mois...

Il s'agit de plafonner les licenciements "abusifs" donc en d'autres mots, des licenciements non-justifis qui n'aurait pas du avoir lieu.

Alors que des gens attaquent aux prud'hommes par opportunisme je veux bien (mme si se faire chier avec X annes de procdure en engageant des frais d'avocat sans tre sr de gagner, cela ne doit pas reprsenter tant de cas que cela...), mais par opportunisme ou pas, si le juge fait payer l'entreprise, c'est donc qu'elle tait bien en tord... 


Quant  gagner des centaines de milliers d'euros aux prud'hommes,  moins que l'entreprise ait une liste de trucs  se reprocher longue comme le bras, il ne faut pas y compter lol, ou alors, c'est que tu gagnais dj un sacr salaire. 

Ma mre (au RSA depuis) a gagn son procs aux prud'hommes cette anne, et aprs plus de 5/6 ans de dmarches, elle est trs loin d'avoir gagne plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros...


Si tu veux aider les TPE/PME, mme si je ne suis pas forcment pour, tu simplifies les possibilits de licenciement tout court, mais mettre un plafond sur les licenciements *abusifs* (encore une fois le mot est important), c'est juste permettre aux grosses entreprises de diminuer la masse salariale  moindre frais.

Une TPE / PME, si elle va de toutes faons aux prud'hommes, si elle doit sortir 20 000 au lieu de 35 000 (chiffres au pif) a lui fera tout aussi mal dans son budget...

----------


## rattlehead

si justement c'est ce qu'il y a dans la lettre qui compte. Toute la procdure s'y rfre.

----------


## LSMetag

> En fait, tu n'as toujours pas compris ce point depuis des mois...
> 
> Il s'agit de plafonner les licenciements "abusifs" donc en d'autres mots, des licenciements non-justifis qui n'aurait pas du avoir lieu.
> 
> Alors que des gens attaquent aux prud'hommes par opportunisme je veux bien (mme si se faire chier avec X annes de procdure en engageant des frais d'avocat sans tre sr de gagner, cela ne doit pas reprsenter tant de cas que cela...), mais par opportunisme ou pas, si le juge fait payer l'entreprise, c'est donc qu'elle tait bien en tord... 
> 
> Si tu veux aider les TPE/PME, mme si je ne suis pas forcment pour, tu simplifies les possibilits de licenciement tout court, mais mettre un plafond sur les licenciements *abusifs* (encore une fois le mot est important), c'est juste permettre aux grosses entreprises de diminuer la masse salariale  moindre frais.
> 
> Une TPE / PME, si elle va de toutes faons aux prud'hommes, si elle doit sortir 20 000 au lieu de 35 000 (chiffres au pif) a lui fera tout aussi mal dans son budget...


Ce que tu n'as pas compris non plus depuis des mois, c'est que le licenciement n'est pas forcment abusif au final, mais qu'une simple conviction peut le rendre abusif (et vice-versa). Et l les consquences peuvent tre terribles. Une entreprise de 10 salaris qui ferme  cause d'un seul, a laisse 9 autres personnes (sans compter le patron) sur le carreau. L'entreprise aurait  sortir 25000 dans le cas le plus extrme, contre plutt 80 000. C'est 4 fois moins. Et au passage, les prud'hommes c'est en complment de l'indemnit lgale de licenciement augmente de 25%.

Donc oui, les prud'homme, comme le reste de la socit, doivent tre soumis  des lois et des rgles.

En gnral, quand on attaque aux prud'hommes, c'est qu'on a dj des moyens. Car a doit coter la bagatelle de 10000 en frais d'avocats si tu en veux un bon.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Cet article est assez orient. J'ai attentivement cout Jean-Claude Mailly ce matin, le chef du syndicat FO, plus exhaustif.
> 
> Cet article ne dit pas par exemple que le plafonnement des indemnits prud'homales peut sauter dans bien des cas(harclement, humiliation, ingalits, non respect des droits des salaris,...)


En mme temps, est-ce que dire ce qui ne _change pas_ consitue vraiment une news ? Et je rappelle que ce sont les indemnits en cas de licenciement *abusif* qui sont plafonnes. Un licenciement abusif constitue dj un non respect de la loi en soi puisqu'elle dit qu'il doit y avoir une cause objective, relle et srieuse. Quelque part on dit aux responsables d'entreprise : "vous pouvez dsormais prvoir, provisionner donc organiser les licenciements abusifs". C'est une tape de plus dans la banalisation des licenciements, mme non justifis.




> Il ne dit pas non plus que *chaque personne se prsentant comme dlgu du personnel ou reprsentant se fera offrir une formation "syndicale"*. Je ne suis pas sr que les salaris aiment que des personnes qui ne sont pas de chez-elles viennent "faire la loi".


Je vois pas trop le rapport avec les "personnes pas de chez elles" l ? La formation syndicale c'est limite du foutage de gueule, une cacaouhte donne  un enfant de 5 ans pour qu'il retourne jouer dans son coin.




> Ce qui compte pour les PME/TPE, c'est de ne plus risquer  tout moment une condamnation de plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'Euros qui lui ferait fermer boutique. Parce qu'il y a beaucoup de procs aux prud'hommes faits aussi par opportunisme. Quand tu peux gagner des dizaines (ou centaines) de milliers d' aprs avoir t licenci (plus de travail pour toi, faute, incomptence, etc...), ben tu tentes, quelles que soient les circonstances, sauf si dans tes recherches d'emplois on est susceptible de contacter ton ancienne bote. C'est naturel.


Ce que tu dis, c'est que parfois les juges des prud'hommes font mal leur travail au point d'tre berns par un salari qui a mont de toutes pices une accusation de licenciement abusif. Est-ce seulement vrai ? Dans quelle proportion des cas ? Cela justifie vraiment le recul pour *tous* les salaris que constitue le plafonnement ? Est-ce que a ne va pas pousser ces salaris malhonntes vers d'autres types d'accusations en vue d'obtenir des dommages et intrts : harclement moral, sexuel, discrimination... ?




> Je ne dirais pas que le projet est quilibr mais que c'est une premire tape clairement en faveur des TPE/PME, qui se revendique comme telle. L'aspect protection du travailleur devrait ensuite tre abord dans les prochaines lois sur l'assurance chmage, la formation et les retraites, qui ne se feront pas par ordonnances.


C'est marrant parce que
Pnicaud a dit le contraire : pour elle, le volet "Scurit" est dj prsent dans ces ordonnances en mme temps que le volet flexibilit.Mme si ton analyse est vraie (ce que je crois en ralit, Pnicaud nous pipote totalement, il n'y a quasi rien qui scurise les salaris dans les annonces d'hier), pourquoi tre intransigeant sur la partie flexibilit avec des ordonnances, et ne pas utiliser ces mmes ordonnances pour faire passer la partie protection ? C'est quoi la logique ? On fait des tractations de marchands de tapis sur ce que veulent les organisations de salaris mais ce que souhaite le patronat, on le transpose tel quel et le parlement n'a pas le droit de le discuter ?




> S'il n'y avait pas eu cette consultation des syndicats, on aurait par exemple un mandat syndical qu'au dessus de 300 salaris, au lieu de 50. Les syndicats ont obtenu beaucoup de choses, dont des avances. Apparemment a a t 3 mois de dialogue intense, o il y a eu coute. C'est pour a que les syndicats qui ont discut n'appellent pas  une mobilisation. Ils ont pu faire leur boulot.


C'est effarant de voir  quel point on gobe sans sourciller les boniments que nous sert ce gouvernement. Les syndicats ont pu consulter 50  70% des ordonnances pendant des rendez-vous de deux heures sans avoir le droit de repartir avec des documents crits et en pouvant  peine prendre des notes. Ca ne s'appelle pas une consultation mais une convocation  un spot publicitaire.

----------


## Invit

> Ce que tu n'as pas compris non plus depuis des mois, c'est que le licenciement n'est pas forcment abusif au final, mais qu'une simple conviction peut le rendre abusif (et vice-versa). Et l les consquences peuvent tre terribles. Une entreprise de 10 salaris qui ferme  cause d'un seul, a laisse 9 autres personnes (sans compter le patron) sur le carreau. L'entreprise aurait  sortir 25000 dans le cas le plus extrme, contre plutt 80 000. C'est 4 fois moins. Et au passage, les prud'hommes c'est en complment de l'indemnit lgale de licenciement augmente de 25%.


Ce n'est pas un argument valable. Toutes les erreur judiciaires peuvent avoir des consquences terribles. Rduire les peines pour que les ventuelles victimes d'erreurs judiciaires ne soient pas trop lses, c'est du jamais vu dans la justice franaise.




> Donc oui, les prud'homme, comme le reste de la socit, doivent tre soumis  des lois et des rgles.


M'enfin ! a a toujours t le cas

----------


## Zirak

> Ce que tu n'as pas compris non plus depuis des mois, c'est que le licenciement n'est pas forcment abusif au final, mais qu'une simple conviction peut le rendre abusif (et vice-versa).


Si le licenciement n'est pas abusif, tu ne gagneras pas ton procs, et tu n'auras rien plafonn ou pas...

Si il n'est pas abusif, la conviction de qui le rendrait abusif ? La tienne ? Pas toi qui dcide. La conviction du juge ? Tu crois qu'il tire  pile ou face ? Y'a des enqutes, des tmoignages, etc etc... 

Que la conviction du juge fasse varier le montant, je veux bien, mais il y a des lois, et mme un juge doit relativement plutt s'y tenir non ? Et puis si l'entreprise juge que le juge se trompe, elle peut dj faire appel pour info...

----------


## LSMetag

> C'est effarant de voir  quel point on gobe sans sourciller les boniments que nous sert ce gouvernement. Les syndicats ont pu consulter 50  70% des ordonnances pendant des rendez-vous de deux heures sans avoir le droit de repartir avec des documents crits et en pouvant  peine prendre des notes. Ca ne s'appelle pas une consultation mais une convocation  un spot publicitaire.


Tu crois quoi ? Le but tait justement d'viter les fuites de contenus pas forcment finaux. Pour que le dbat ne soit pas pourri par la place publique. Moi j'coute les syndicalistes qui parlent, taient l-bas et qui ne sont pas infods au gouvernement.





> Mme si ton analyse est vraie (ce que je crois en ralit, Pnicaud nous pipote totalement, il n'y a quasi rien qui scurise les salaris dans les annonces d'hier), pourquoi tre intransigeant sur la partie flexibilit avec des ordonnances, et ne pas utiliser ces mmes ordonnances pour faire passer la partie protection ? C'est quoi la logique ? On fait des tractations de marchands de tapis sur ce que veulent les organisations de salaris mais ce que souhaite le patronat, on le transpose tel quel et le parlement n'a pas le droit de le discuter ?


Parce qu'il faut aller vite, sur le principal frein "estim"  l'embauche, qui conditionne le reste du quinquennat. Donc ne pas tergiverser 6 mois/1 an. On s'occupe d'abord des PME, la base, et on voit le reste aprs. La philosophie de Macron, c'est de pondre rapidement des rformes, mme imparfaites ou incompltes, pour appliquer et faire bouger au plus vite. Et aprs on ajuste. On a vu ce que a donnait avec Hollande d'utiliser un quinquennat pour voir le moindre rsultat.




> En mme temps, est-ce que dire ce qui ne _change pas_ consitue vraiment une news ? Et je rappelle que ce sont les indemnits en cas de licenciement *abusif* qui sont plafonnes. Un licenciement abusif constitue dj un non respect de la loi en soi puisqu'elle dit qu'il doit y avoir une cause objective, relle et srieuse. Quelque part on dit aux responsables d'entreprise : "vous pouvez dsormais prvoir, provisionner donc organiser les licenciements abusifs". C'est une tape de plus dans la banalisation des licenciements, mme non justifis.


Ben oui. Si ton entreprise perds de l'argent parce qu'elle n'a pas besoin de toi, ou qu'elle veut s'agrandir et qu'elle doit trouver des moyens, elle peut te licencier, pas forcment pour le bien d'actionnaires. Aprs, je n'ai pas de preuve mais il faut bien tenter, celles qui ont besoin "essaieront" plus facilement. Tu as surtout plus de chances d'tre ballot d'entreprises en entreprises sans pour autant perdre en pouvoir d'achat, et la diversit d'expriences n'est pas une mauvaise chose. J'aimerais que a favorise aussi les embauches de seniors.




> Je vois pas trop le rapport avec les "personnes pas de chez elles" l ? La formation syndicale c'est limite du foutage de gueule, une cacaouhte donne  un enfant de 5 ans pour qu'il retourne jouer dans son coin.


Tu parles sans preuve. Personnellement, faire venir un mec inconnu d'un syndicat pour ngocier  notre place, a me semble moins pertinent qu'un collgue auquel on a confiance. Je ne sais pas de quelle nature sera la formation, mais elle peut tre bonne. On a l'exprience Good Year, qui a abouti, par obstination syndicale,  la fermeture totale de la bote.




> Ce que tu dis, c'est que parfois les juges des prud'hommes font mal leur travail au point d'tre berns par un salari qui a mont de toutes pices une accusation de licenciement abusif. Est-ce seulement vrai ? Dans quelle proportion des cas ? Cela justifie vraiment le recul pour *tous* les salaris que constitue le plafonnement ? Est-ce que a ne va pas pousser ces salaris malhonntes vers d'autres types d'accusations en vue d'obtenir des dommages et intrts : harclement moral, sexuel, discrimination... ?


Sauf que les autres licenciements abusifs, c'est ceux sans causes relles ni srieuses comme justement une entreprise qui ne perd pas d'argent mais qui licencie quelqu'un parce qu'elle voudrait s'agrandir ou investir dans un autre secteur. Ca profite  l'entreprise en elle-mme,  l'conomie globale, au prjudice de salaris. Et des emplois d'autre nature peuvent tre crs. Perso j'en ai assez de voir nos industries dprir et stagner alors que dans des pays esclavagistes ils avancent et deviennent meilleurs que nous. Aprs on parle de carnets de commandes vides et de licenciements conomiques. Il ne faut pas s'tonner.

Les PME n'ont pas les moyens des grands groupes pour mitonner et crer des montages pour s'enrichir. On fait quoi ? On s'endette encore plus pour payer les nombre grandissant de chmeurs ?

En tout cas je rappelle que seulement 7% des sonds n'taient pas d'accord pour rformer le droit du travail. 40% pour la loi complte, 52% pour des morceaux.

----------


## LSMetag

> Ce n'est pas un argument valable. Toutes les erreur judiciaires peuvent avoir des consquences terribles. Rduire les peines pour que les ventuelles victimes d'erreurs judiciaires ne soient pas trop lses, c'est du jamais vu dans la justice franaise.


C'est vrai qu'avant c'tait la guillotine et tu ne pouvais pas trop faire appel. On a progress en effet...

----------


## Zirak

> En tout cas je rappelle que seulement 7% des sonds n'taient pas d'accord pour rformer le droit du travail. 40% pour la loi complte, 52% pour des morceaux.


Et je te rappelle qu'tre d'accord avec le fait qu'il faut rformer le droit du travail, ne signifie pas forcment tre d'accord avec ces rformes l prcisment, qui vont toujours dans le mme sens.  :;): 




> On s'occupe d'abord des PME, la base, et on voit le reste aprs. La philosophie de Macron, c'est de pondre rapidement des rformes,* mme imparfaites ou incompltes*, pour appliquer et faire bouger au plus vite. *Et aprs on ajuste*. On a vu ce que a donnait avec Hollande d'utiliser un quinquennat pour voir le moindre rsultat.


Et pendant ce temps, qui est-ce qui trinque ? Les travailleurs, encore et toujours...

C'est vrai que faire des lois imparfaites et incompltes pour rformer un truc foireux, a vend tout de suite du rve, tu as trouv les mots, je suis convaincu...

----------


## LSMetag

> Si le licenciement n'est pas abusif, tu ne gagneras pas ton procs, et tu n'auras rien plafonn ou pas...
> 
> Si il n'est pas abusif, la conviction de qui le rendrait abusif ? La tienne ? Pas toi qui dcide. La conviction du juge ? Tu crois qu'il tire  pile ou face ? Y'a des enqutes, des tmoignages, etc etc... 
> 
> Que la conviction du juge fasse varier le montant, je veux bien, mais il y a des lois, et mme un juge doit relativement plutt s'y tenir non ? Et puis si l'entreprise juge que le juge se trompe, elle peut dj faire appel pour info...


S'il y a des lois je ne vois pas pourquoi on mettrait un plafond dans ce cas. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on s'embterait  ajouter la dfinition du licenciement conomique au code du travail. Au passage, l'entreprise aussi doit payer des avocats pour se dfendre. L'artisan du coin n'a pas forcment plus de moyens que l'un de ses 3 salaris.

----------


## Lokken

Petite chose non mentionne : le contrat de chantier peut tre totalement ouvert si la branche le dcide : 


Premire ordonnance, Article 1, Item 8
Sources : http://www.gouvernement.fr/sites/def...31_08_2017.pdf
http://www.gouvernement.fr/les-ordon...ialogue-social

----------


## LSMetag

> Et je te rappelle qu'tre d'accord avec le fait qu'il faut rformer le droit du travail, ne signifie pas forcment tre d'accord avec ces rformes l prcisment, qui vont toujours dans le mme sens. 
> 
> 
> 
> Et pendant ce temps, qui est-ce qui trinque ? Les travailleurs, encore et toujours...
> 
> C'est vrai que faire des lois imparfaites et incompltes pour rformer un truc foireux, a vend tout de suite du rve, tu as trouv les mots, je suis convaincu...


Ce que j'adore c'est qu'on parle toujours des travailleurs qui ont un revenu fixe tous les mois. Jamais des chmeurs ou des gens au RSA  qui on voudrait justement offrir a... J'ai un CDI, je m'estime privilgi par rapport  ces gens-l. Pour moi il faut favoriser ces gens-l. Tu perds ton emploi, tu dois pouvoir en retrouver facilement. C'est mon raisonnement.

L'autre raisonnement, dont j'ai assez, c'est "tu perds ton emploi, ta vie est finie".

J'ai l'impression, ici comme ailleurs, c'est que soit c'est tout blanc, soit c'est tout noir. Ca ne fonctionne pas comme a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'autre raisonnement, dont j'ai assez, c'est "tu perds ton emploi, ta vie est finie".


Avec le taux de chmage actuel, en cas de perte d'emploi ce n'est pas la fte...
Il est possible que a ce passe mal.

L c'est pas tellement l'ambiance "si je perd mon emploi j'en retrouve automatiquement un mieux facilement".

----------


## Zirak

> Ce que j'adore c'est qu'on parle toujours des travailleurs qui ont un revenu fixe tous les mois. Jamais des chmeurs ou des gens au RSA  qui on voudrait justement offrir a... J'ai un CDI, je m'estime privilgi par rapport  ces gens-l. Pour moi il faut favoriser ces gens-l. Tu perds ton emploi, tu dois pouvoir en retrouver facilement. C'est mon raisonnement.
> 
> L'autre raisonnement, dont j'ai assez, c'est "tu perds ton emploi, ta vie est finie".
> 
> J'ai l'impression, ici comme ailleurs, c'est que soit c'est tout blanc, soit c'est tout noir. Ca ne fonctionne pas comme a.


Comme on en a dj parl il y a X mois, plafonner les licenciements *abusifs*, n'a rien  voir et n'aura pas forcment des consquences sur l'emploi...

Aujourd'hui si une entreprise va mal financirement, ou n'a pas assez de contrat, si elle licencie, ce n'est pas pour embaucher hein. 

Et les grosses qui vont bien, et qui licencient quand mme, ce n'est pas pour embaucher non plus.

Une entreprise embauche si elle a des commandes, point barre, et plafonner les licenciements abusifs ne donnent pas de commandes. 

Donc pour la x me fois : quel est ton argument irrfutable qui dmontre que plafonner les licenciements abusifs, va faciliter les emplois ?

----------


## LSMetag

En bref il y a opposition entre ceux qui soutiennent le maintient  l'emploi (plutt pessimistes), et ceux qui soutiennent l'accs  l'emploi (plutt optimistes). C'est un peu comme une opposition entre une politique de l'offre ou de la demande. 

Je vois que ce qu'on a essay jusqu' prsent pour le maintient  l'emploi ne fonctionne pas. Je vois qu'on se fait bouffer par les autres pays d'Europe ou d'ailleurs. Par consquent, certains deviennent hostiles  l'Europe et veulent du protectionnisme. Au final, ton pays est paralys.

Autre solution, changer l'emploi. Devenir meilleurs, moins chers, donner envie d'acheter chez nous, soit parce qu'on fait mieux, soit parce qu'on fait diffrent. Et l les carnets de commandes peuvent devenir pleins, mais pleins d'autre chose que ce qu'on fait actuellement. Ca n'implique pas de casser notre modle social, mme si on le rend moins rigide.

Rien n'est certain. Dans le monde entier il y a des cons qui ne respectent pas les rgles et qui blessent ou tuent des gens. Mais il y en a une immense majorit qui les respectent et mme aident leur prochain.

J'ai envie de croire en a. Arrter de me focaliser sur les pourris qui arriveront toujours  s'en sortir, et faire compenser a par et pour tous les autres.

----------


## LSMetag

> Comme on en a dj parl il y a X mois, plafonner les licenciements *abusifs*, n'a rien  voir et n'aura pas forcment des consquences sur l'emploi...
> 
> Aujourd'hui si une entreprise va mal financirement, ou n'a pas assez de contrat, si elle licencie, ce n'est pas pour embaucher hein. 
> 
> Et les grosses qui vont bien, et qui licencient quand mme, ce n'est pas pour embaucher non plus.
> 
> Une entreprise embauche si elle a des commandes, point barre, et plafonner les licenciements abusifs ne donnent pas de commandes. 
> 
> Donc pour la x me fois : quel est ton argument irrfutable qui dmontre que plafonner les licenciements abusifs, va faciliter les emplois ?


Un licenciement pour restructuration d'entreprise n'est pas considr comme abusif ? Un licenciement parce que mme si l'entreprise ne perd pas d'argent, elle n'en gagne pas non plus, ce n'est pas considr comme abusif ? Une entreprise peut trs bien avoir envie de gagner plus d'argent pour faire des projets. Ds qu'elle en gagne un peu, c'est fini. Aprs il y a le dtestable report sur les dividendes des actionnaires, mais ce n'est pas la majorit. Il y a aussi des licenciements parce que le courant passe mal avec un salari ce qui peut crer une mauvaise ambiance qui va impacter  plus long terme la sant de l'entreprise. Ca aussi c'est considr comme abusif.
Je ne parle pas non plus des arnaqueurs.

Bref beaucoup de licenciements peuvent tre considrs comme abusifs. D'un ct ils le sont, mais en mme temps, il peut y avoir de bonnes raisons. L'objectif, c'est de russir  combler ces politiques par des embauches issus des investissements  produits suite  des licenciements.

----------


## Invit

> En bref il y a opposition entre ceux qui soutiennent le maintient  l'emploi (plutt pessimistes), et ceux qui soutiennent l'accs  l'emploi (plutt optimistes).


Non, il y a opposition entre plusieurs moyens possibles de cration d'emploi. Parce que, si je ne me trompe pas, quelqu'un dont l'emploi n'est pas maintenu est au chmage, non ? Et le non-plafonnement du licenciement abusif (donc, dtermin en fonction du prjudice subi) ne permet pas de maintenir l'emploi. Et son dplafonnement ne permettra  personne d'accder  l'emploi. C'est juste un cadeau. Quant aux autres rformes, elles permettent d'embaucher des travailleurs prcaires pour moins cher. a reste des travailleurs prcaires, avec des avantages financiers moindres. Coucou Allemagne et Royaume-Uni.

----------


## Invit

> Un licenciement pour restructuration d'entreprise n'est pas considr comme abusif ? Un licenciement parce que mme si l'entreprise ne perd pas d'argent, elle n'en gagne pas non plus, ce n'est pas considr comme abusif ? Une entreprise peut trs bien avoir envie de gagner plus d'argent pour faire des projets. Ds qu'elle en gagne un peu, c'est fini. Aprs il y a le dtestable report sur les dividendes des actionnaires, mais ce n'est pas la majorit. Il y a aussi des licenciements parce que le courant passe mal avec un salari ce qui peut crer une mauvaise ambiance qui va impacter  plus long terme la sant de l'entreprise. Ca aussi c'est considr comme abusif.
> Je ne parle pas non plus des arnaqueurs.


Mais non ! Un licenciement pour suppression de poste ou pour des raisons conomiques ou technologiques n'est pas abusif.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Sauf que les autres licenciements abusifs, c'est ceux sans causes relles ni srieuses comme justement une entreprise qui ne perd pas d'argent mais qui licencie quelqu'un parce qu'elle voudrait s'agrandir ou investir dans un autre secteur. Ca profite  l'entreprise en elle-mme,  l'conomie globale, au prjudice de salaris. Et des emplois d'autre nature peuvent tre crs.


Je ne sais pas si tu repres bien la contradiction flagrante dans _"licencier pour s'agrandir"_. J'ai l'impression qu'on ne vit pas dans le mme monde. Ce que j'ai vu, c'est plutt des licenciements abusifs car une bote est un peu moins (mais toujours) rentable _ court terme_ / a t rachete / veut se faire belle pour tre rachete et qu'il faut dgraisser les gens en intercontrat. Parce que le patron a des comptes personnels  rgler avec un salari. Parce que le senior n'est plus  la page et qu'au lieu de le former et de continuer  lui payer un bon CDI, on va le virer et embaucher un jeune en contrat prcaire. Parce qu'unetelle est en cong maternit et que a ne fait pas les affaires de la bote. Etc.




> Perso j'en ai assez de voir nos industries dprir et stagner alors que dans des pays esclavagistes ils avancent et deviennent meilleurs que nous. Aprs on parle de carnets de commandes vides et de licenciements conomiques. Il ne faut pas s'tonner.


Oui, jetons-nous tous joyeusement dans une grande marche vers la prcarisation gnralise pour concurrencer les pays esclavagistes. Je pense que c'est un bon moyen pour rgler les problmes du pays  ::roll:: 




> L'autre raisonnement, dont j'ai assez, c'est "tu perds ton emploi, ta vie est finie".
> 
> J'ai l'impression, ici comme ailleurs, c'est que soit c'est tout blanc, soit c'est tout noir. Ca ne fonctionne pas comme a.


Je ne sais pas si tu as une famille  faire vivre, un crdit  payer. Mais si c'est le cas, oui, bien souvent, quand tu perds ton emploi ta vie est par terre. Tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'tre dans un secteur qui se porte aussi bien que le ntre (et encore, a dpend des rgions).

----------


## LSMetag

Le principe ici est d'enlever la peur d'embaucher en faisant des "cadeaux" aux PME, qui sont pour la majorit favorables  l'embauches mais rechignent  le faire en raison des aspects dont s'occupe cette loi. Et ces cadeaux, ce ne sont pas de l'argent directement vers par nos impts, mais un autre mode de fonctionnement.

Si tu as une famille et un crdit  payer, le chmage ne doit justement pas signifier la fin. Pour moi il faudrait le revaloriser  100% de la rmunration, accompagn d'une formation si besoin. Peut-tre que l'emploi sera plus prcaire, mais il faudrait que le chmage le soit aussi, pour un retour plus facile  l'emploi.

----------


## Lokken

> Le principe ici est d'enlever la peur d'embaucher en faisant des "cadeaux" aux PME, qui sont pour la majorit favorables  l'embauches mais rechignent  le faire en raison des aspects dont s'occupe cette loi. Et ces cadeaux, ce ne sont pas de l'argent directement vers par nos impts, mais un autre mode de fonctionnement.
> 
> Si tu as une famille et un crdit  payer, le chmage ne doit justement pas signifier la fin. Pour moi il faudrait le revaloriser  100% de la rmunration, accompagn d'une formation si besoin. Peut-tre que l'emploi sera plus prcaire, mais il faudrait que le chmage le soit aussi, pour un retour plus facile  l'emploi.


Vu ce qui sort depuis deux mois, on est plus sur le mode "le bton tout de suite, la carotte pour quilibrer on verra plus tard si vous tes sages" (sauf si on prend le point de vue 1%).

----------


## LSMetag

> Vu ce qui sort depuis deux mois, on est plus sur le mode "le bton tout de suite, la carotte pour quilibrer on verra plus tard si vous tes sages" (sauf si on prend le point de vue 1%).


On verra. Pour le moment Macron tient mieux ses promesses que ses prdcesseurs depuis De Gaulle. Je pense qu'on peut y croire. En tout cas je comprends l'ide. Reste  voir si a marchera. Mais il faut essayer. Rien n'empche un autre gouvernement ensuite de revenir sur cette loi, mme si a met les patrons dans la rue.

----------


## rattlehead

Miterrand avait tenu ses promesses ds son entre  l'elyse :-) on essaye de nous faire croire qu'on etait dans les annes 70 et que maintenant on rentre dans le 21me siecle.
dsol mais par exemple le CDI ne date que du dbut des annes 70. entre temps on a eu les CDD les auto entrepreneurs les ci les a. et est ce qu'on a eu moins de chomage.
bah NON!!! regarde sur internet. Yvon gattaz le pere de Pierre Gattaz en 1986 a dit. supprimer l'autorisation administrative de licenciement(il fallait qu'un inspecteur du travail valide le licenciement) on va crer
300000 emplois. Philippe Seguin s'est excut. il a supprim l'autorisation. Rsultat ca n'a pas cr un emploi . ca en a supprim.
Et 30ans plus tard son fils nous fait le meme coup!!!

----------


## rattlehead

Sarkozy l'a fait avec ses heures sup defiscalises , le plafonnement de l'impot  50% etc.. donc macron n'est pas le premier.

----------


## yolle

En tout  cas, surveiller de trs prs les CONTRATS DE CHANTIER parce le Syntec va se dfoncer pour que se soit mis en place avec les accords de branches.

----------


## rattlehead

c'est pour eux que le gouvernement veut mettre a en place.

----------


## yolle

> c'est pour eux que le gouvernement veut mettre a en place.


C'est exactement ce que j'ai pens. Macron arrte pas de nous bassiner IT par si IT par l. a part les SSII (presque) toutes les autres branches se foutent des contrats de chantier. C'est presque du sur mesure pour le Syntec.

de plus le gouvernement veut investir 40 milliards dans la formation ... si une ssii emploie en CDIC,  la fin renvoie le mec chez Pole Emploi (qui lui fait faire une formation/remise  niveau) et ensuite, il suffit  la SSII de le rcuprer ( a nouveau form mais cela lui aura rien cout). Que des bnfices pour elle. D'ailleurs elle pourra aussi avoir son centre de formation et forme elle celui qu'elle rembaucheras, tout en tant financ par lEtat pour former. Le Syntec doit se frotter les mains en ce moment.

----------


## Zirak

> Si tu as une famille et un crdit  payer, le chmage ne doit justement pas signifier la fin. Pour moi il faudrait le revaloriser  100% de la rmunration, accompagn d'une formation si besoin. Peut-tre que l'emploi sera plus prcaire, mais il faudrait que le chmage le soit aussi, pour un retour plus facile  l'emploi.


Et pourquoi on commence pas par a, plutt que par facilit les licenciements ? Former les gens, a doit quand mme plus favoriser les embauches que plafonner les licenciements abusifs non ? 

Ah bah oui, car niveau patronat, c'est le Medef qui discute avec Macron, et si tu penses que le Medef se soucis autant des TPE / PME, que des grosses multinationales, ce n'est mme plus de la crdulit  ce niveau l...

----------


## mister3957

> Et pourquoi on commence pas par a, plutt que par facilit les licenciements ? Former les gens, a doit quand mme plus favoriser les embauches que plafonner les licenciements abusifs non ?


Parce que le rle d'une entreprise n'est pas de former ses matires premires ! Mais de les vendre

----------


## Chauve souris

> Miterrand avait tenu ses promesses ds son entre  l'elyse :-) on essaye de nous faire croire qu'on etait dans les annes 70 et que maintenant on rentre dans le 21me siecle.
> dsol mais par exemple le CDI ne date que du dbut des annes 70. entre temps on a eu les CDD les auto entrepreneurs les ci les a. et est ce qu'on a eu moins de chomage.
> bah NON!!! regarde sur internet. Yvon gattaz le pere de Pierre Gattaz en 1986 a dit. supprimer l'autorisation administrative de licenciement(il fallait qu'un inspecteur du travail valide le licenciement) on va crer
> 300000 emplois. Philippe Seguin s'est excut. il a supprim l'autorisation. Rsultat ca n'a pas cr un emploi . ca en a supprim.
> Et 30ans plus tard son fils nous fait le meme coup!!!


Merci de nous rappeler que le capitalisme financier est hrditaire, tout comme la noblesse. Mais je ne vous ai pas autoris  entonner le "Ah a ira". Gardes ! Mtez ces politically incorrect.

----------


## Chauve souris

De toute faon le "droit du travail", rform ou non, j'm'en fout quand j'ai bu mon anisette. Puisque de toute faon on est inembauchable  40 ans (et mme avant). Alors qu'est-ce qu'un chmeur, devenu un intouchable conomique, a  foutre de la "rforme du code du travail". Et, ce n'est pas comme mes vilaines penses, je n'ai pas l'impression d'tre tout seul dans ce cas.

----------


## nefelpitto

> Comme on en a dj parl il y a X mois, plafonner les licenciements *abusifs*, n'a rien  voir et n'aura pas forcment des consquences sur l'emploi...
> Aujourd'hui si une entreprise va mal financirement, ou n'a pas assez de contrat, si elle licencie, ce n'est pas pour embaucher hein. 
> Et les grosses qui vont bien, et qui licencient quand mme, ce n'est pas pour embaucher non plus.
> Une entreprise embauche si elle a des commandes, point barre, et plafonner les licenciements abusifs ne donnent pas de commandes. 
> Donc pour la x me fois : quel est ton argument irrfutable qui dmontre que plafonner les licenciements abusifs, va faciliter les emplois ?


Le principal but est de rduire l'*incertitude* financiere lie aux indemnits de licenciements. La France est l'un des rares pays en Europe a ne pas les plafonner. L'ide est donc de permettre aux boites francaises d'anticiper ce qu'elles risquent "au pire" et de ne pas geler des investissements pour rien : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi.
Accessoirement cela permettra aussi :
- d'attirer des investisseurs trangers pour qui l'incertitude actuelle est un repoussoir : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi
- d'aligner plus de pays europens sur les memes regles, car il s'agit aussi d'une stratgie Europenne ! Meilleure intgration => meilleure conomie => plus d'emplois.
Enfin j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de personnes dans ce forum idalisent la justice : faire une confiance aveugle aux juges des prud'hommes pour etre impartial en toutes circonstances me semble dplac : l'affaire du "mur des cons" a bien montr qu'il y a des juges orients politiquement. Donc pour viter de possibles "injustices", je pense qu'il est parfaitement justifi d'instaurer un bareme contraignant.

----------


## nefelpitto

> On verra. Pour le moment Macron tient mieux ses promesses que ses prdcesseurs depuis De Gaulle. Je pense qu'on peut y croire. En tout cas je comprends l'ide. Reste  voir si a marchera. Mais il faut essayer. Rien n'empche un autre gouvernement ensuite de revenir sur cette loi, mme si a met les patrons dans la rue.


Je suis moi aussi optimiste sur l'_impact_ de ces reformes mais pas sur leur avenir. Malgre tous les cris de cassandre, le chomage baissera durant le quinquennat, en partie grace a l'amelioration de l'economie Europeenne, en partie grace a cette loi travail.
Mais d'ici la Macron aura secou trop d'intrets, trop de status privilgis (il veut encore s'attaquer aux dpenses publics et aux retraites, sujets encore plus explosifs !) et il ne sera probablement pas rlu. Et meme s'il l'est, un autre parti prendra la releve dans 10 ans et leur _premiere mesure_ sera un roll back. Il est notre Schrder, sauf que son successeur ne sera pas une Merkel...

----------


## Zirak

> Le principal but est de rduire l'*incertitude* financiere lie aux indemnits de licenciements. La France est l'un des rares pays en Europe a ne pas les plafonner. L'ide est donc de permettre aux boites francaises d'anticiper ce qu'elles risquent "au pire" et de ne pas geler des investissements pour rien : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi.


Encore une fois, on parle de plafonner le licenciements *abusifs* seulement donc les licenciements qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre...

Et encore une fois, mme en rduisant cette "incertitude" financire (lol), la PME qui va virer un mec pour une raison X ou Y, si son carnet de commande n'augmente pas, au mieux, elle rembauchera une autre personne pour remplacer celle vire. Rsultat sur le chmage => strictement que dalle dans le meilleur des cas, et une augmentation de celui-ci dans le pire des cas.

Permettre aux entreprises d'anticiper ce qu'elles risquent "au pire" ? Le pire qu'elles risquent c'est couler par manque de commande, et donc dans ce cas l, cela passera par un licenciement conomique prvu par la loi, et non par un licenciement abusif, donc rien  voir avec le plafonnement dont on parle.

Quant aux investisseurs trangers, si ils n'investissent pas en France, c'est surtout car on a vir toute notre industrie pour la remplacer dans du tertiaire, ce n'est pas qu'ils ont peur d'investir, c'est surtout qu'ils n'ont plus grand chose dans quoi investir,  part dans la pierre... 


Quant au fait d'aligner les pays europens sur les mmes rgles pour diminuer le chmage, il aura dj fallu s'aligner sur les cotisations, les taxes et les salaires, plutt que sur le plafonnement des licenciements abusifs, mais merci de nous confirmer que nous allons donc nous "aligner" sur les autres pays europens, avec son lot de CDI  0h ou  1 de l'heure, pour finir comme en Allemagne ou au R-U avec moins de chmeurs sur le papier, mais une population sous le seuil de pauvret de plus en plus grande. 

Vous voulez filer du boulot aux gens ? Bah dj faut arrter de dlocaliser, il faut arrter de trop robotiser / automatiser sans redistribution des richesses derrire, il faut plus d'innovation, etc etc C'est bien beau de vouloir donner du travail aux gens, mais le chmage 0 c'est une utopie, cela n'arrivera jamais dans un systme o il y a des moins en moins de postes pour une population active de plus en plus grande, et o un chmage lev permet justement au patronat de tirer les salaires vers le bas... 

Si vous vous souciez tant que a du sort des gens (enfin l je m'adresse plus  LSMetag qui parlait d'gosme), politiquement, vous n'avez strictement rien compris  la vie, ce n'est pas Macron et son "en marche pour toujours plus de libralisme" qu'il fallait voter... On voit justement ce que cela donne dans les pays plus libraux que nous (Allemagne, R-U, USA,... ). -_-

Tout ce qu' fait Macron jusqu' maintenant, a aide plus les gens aiss que les plus pauvres hein...

----------


## Zirak

D'ailleurs, le gel par le gouvernement, de tous nouveaux contrats aids, c'est pour aider les gens  trouver du travail... C'est sr que a va aider les PME, les collectivits locales et les associations a :p

----------


## Terin

Ce qui m'inquite c'est surtout le CDI de projet, le travail se trouvant en SSII c'est la fin de l'intercontrat ? de la formation ? Dj que le turnover est haut et que le chmage augmente, certain devront n'ont pas se battre pour avoir un CDI, mais se battre pour dcrocher un projet ? Beaucoup, beaucoup plus de concurrence ...

Et pour les entreprises, seront elle intress ? Beaucoup d'entreprises n'ont pas les comptences en interne pour seulement rdiger un cahier des charges cohrent avec leurs besoins, alors les imaginer concevoir le projet sur le plan technique et chercher eux mmes des salaris j'ai des doutes. 

Mais pour un certain nombre d'entreprise se serait intressant de fonctionner comme a et sans doute trs rentable financirement. Avoir quelqu'un capable de faire la maitrise d'ouvrage et la maitrise d'oeuvre pour dlguer la ralisation, se serais un gros gain de temps/d'argent et de qualit pour les projets a revaloriserais grandement les comptences et l'exprience, a permettrais sans doute de faire travailler des gens dans des conditions plus saines notamment au niveau relationnel et a changerais beaucoup de chose en bien. Mais pour cela faut que les gens change. Or malheureusement la tendance est au petits cadre chef de projet, parfois mme pas issue du milieu iT qui se contente de dlguer l'ensemble  des prestataires avec la bndiction d'une direction trop loigns de la ralit.

----------


## ManusDei

> Encore une fois, on parle de plafonner le licenciements *abusifs* seulement donc les licenciements qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre...


Il y a pas mal de situations (harclement entre autres) qui font sauter le plafond. Certaines choses n'ont de plus par forcment leur place au prudhommes mais plus dans le circuit judiciaire classique.

Sinon perso j'attend quelques explications dtailles et pas les premiers cris d'orfraies avant de statuer.

----------


## Mat.M

> Merci de nous rappeler que le capitalisme financier est hrditaire, tout comme la noblesse. Mais je ne vous ai pas autoris  entonner le "Ah a ira". Gardes ! Mtez ces politically incorrect.


monsieur Chauve Souris avec tout le respect que je vous dois , Rattlehead parlait du droit du travail et pas du capitalisme et de la finance.
Ne mlangez pas tout merci  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nefelpitto

> Encore une fois, on parle de plafonner le licenciements *abusifs* seulement donc les licenciements qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre...


Je conteste le caractere meme d'_abusif_ qui reste fondamentalement subjectif et qui est typiquement utilis par des individus qui pensent que la socit leur *doit* un travail. La socit me doit un environnement sur et prospere dans lequel je peux m'panouir, via un travail ou pas. Mais elle _ne me doit pas_ un job. Je pense que la France sera un pays beaucoup plus sain le jour ou un employ lambda, apprenant son licenciement, ne se jettera plus sur les murs en criant au meurtre. Plutot il prendra ses indemnits de licenciements en silence, levera son majeur et traversera la rue pour prendre un autre job. J'ai vcu dans des pays en plein emploi (en general autour de 4% de chomage pas 0...) ou ca se passe comme ca, meme pour des etrangers. La pression est sur les employeurs pour garder les bons lments, pas sur les employs. Et je ne parle pas que des positions de cadres, le besoin de main d'oeuvre est partout, meme au "bistrot" du coin...
Je relie ce point a ta remarque sur les suppressions d'emplois aids. Apparemment ils ne permettent a quasiment personne de trouver un travail stable apres leur terme. Donc vraiment ce ne sont que des subventions/aumones-de-travail au "mieux", du clientelisme de base pour s'assurer des votes aux prochaines lections au pire... Le gouvernement va dvoiler un plan de formation de 15 milliards a ce sujet, on va voir ce qu'ils proposent.




> ...pour finir comme en Allemagne ou au R-U avec moins de chmeurs sur le papier, mais une population sous le seuil de pauvret de plus en plus grande


Parce que la France et ses plus de 6 millions de chomeurs toutes catgories confondues, ce n'est pas une arme de pauvres dja ?

De maniere plus gnrale, je te conseille de faire attention dans tes remarques. J'ai lu plusieurs de tes commentaires : tu as souvent des accents jusqu'au-boutistes et tu es toujours dans l'motionnel. Tu es la cible idale des populistes. Ce qui semble malheureusement dja act quand je lis ca



> Si vous vous souciez tant que a du sort des gens (enfin l je m'adresse plus  LSMetag qui parlait d'gosme), politiquement, vous n'avez strictement rien compris  la vie, ce n'est pas Macron et son "en marche pour toujours plus de libralisme" qu'il fallait voter...


Bref si on ne vote pas comme toi, on n'a "rien compris a la vie", belle ouverture d'esprit. Je ne sais pas si tu appelles au vote FN ou FI, ce qui a peu d'importance car ce ne sont vraiment que les 2 faces d'une meme piece, mais laisse moi te dire : en politique les extremes ne sont jamais une solution.

----------


## Zirak

> Je conteste le caractere meme d'_abusif_ qui reste fondamentalement subjectif et qui est typiquement utilis par des individus qui pensent que la socit leur *doit* un travail. La socit me doit un environnement sur et prospere dans lequel je peux m'panouir, via un travail ou pas. Mais elle _ne me doit pas_ un job. Je pense que la France sera un pays beaucoup plus sain le jour ou un employ lambda, apprenant son licenciement, ne se jettera plus sur les murs en criant au meurtre. Plutot il prendra ses indemnits de licenciements en silence, levera son majeur et traversera la rue pour prendre un autre job. J'ai vcu dans des pays en plein emploi (en general autour de 4% de chomage pas 0...) ou ca se passe comme ca, meme pour des etrangers. La pression est sur les employeurs pour garder les bons lments, pas sur les employs. Et je ne parle pas que des positions de cadres, le besoin de main d'oeuvre est partout, meme au "bistrot" du coin...


Sauf que dans ces pays, la politique de recrutement n'est pas du tout la mme qu'en France... Si tu prends le cas des USA par exemple, oui tu peux perdre ta place du jour au lendemain, mais oui tu peux retrouver une place aussi du jour au lendemain, car si tu as un peu d'exprience, et/ou que tu montre que tu as la niak, on est prt  te laisser ta chance, contrairement  la France, o il faut de plus en plus tre Bac + 10000 et avoir des comptences dans 150 trucs diffrents n'ayant aucun liens entres eux, moins de 25 ans mais avec 15 ans d'exprience. 

En France, on est dj tellement strict sur le recrutement, que du coup oui, je trouve cela normal d'tre plus exigeant sur les raisons d'un licenciement. Si il tait si facile de retrouver un emploi, les gens n'aurait pas si peur de perdre le leur, tout simplement... Pour que cela fonctionne, il faut licenciement facilit ET recrutement moins exigeant. Sauf que la encore, on commence par ce qui arrange l'employeur, et pas l'employ, donc quand on vient nous dire que l'on est goste et que l'on ne pense pas aux chmeurs et aux gens au RSA, c'est un peu contradictoire...  




> Je relie ce point a ta remarque sur les suppressions d'emplois aids. Apparemment ils ne permettent a quasiment personne de trouver un travail stable apres leur terme. Donc vraiment ce ne sont que des subventions/aumones-de-travail au "mieux", du clientelisme de base pour s'assurer des votes aux prochaines lections au pire... Le gouvernement va dvoiler un plan de formation de 15 milliards a ce sujet, on va voir ce qu'ils proposent.


Bah coute, l'anne dernire cela reprsentait du travail pour 1 millions de personnes, dont 64% n'aurait pas eu de contrat sans ces aides. Donc on est d'accord que c'est un cache misre et pas une solution prenne, mais encore une fois, vaut-il mieux 1 millions de personnes avec des contrats qui peuvent les aider  se rinsrer sur un vrai poste (pas forcment la o ils ont eu le contrat aid, mais en leur fournissant une exprience professionnelle supplmentaire), qu'un million de personne au RSA ?  

La aussi, ce que je reproche  Macron, c'est de faire les choses  l'envers. Si il a un plan de formation qui arrive, pourquoi ne pas le mettre en place avant de supprimer ce qui existe dj ? La on va encore mettre dans la galre plusieurs dizaines de milliers de personnes, en attendant que, on ne sait pas quand, il prsente son plan de formation qui peut-tre aidera mieux ces gens. Sauf que ces gens ne vivent pas demain, ils vivent aujourd'hui.  




> Parce que la France et ses plus de 6 millions de chomeurs toutes catgories confondues, ce n'est pas une arme de pauvres dja ?


Si, alors pourquoi en vouloir encore plus ?  ::roll:: 

Vous tes en pleine contradiction, si vous les trouvez dj nombreux, pourquoi s'extasier devant des orientations politiques qui ne vont faire qu'accentuer ce nombre ? Encore une fois, on a des exemples multiples autour de nous, je ne comprends pas que vous vouliez vous obstiner sur cette voie. 




> De maniere plus gnrale, je te conseille de faire attention dans tes remarques. J'ai lu plusieurs de tes commentaires : tu as souvent des accents jusqu'au-boutistes et tu es toujours dans l'motionnel. Tu es la cible idale des populistes. Ce qui semble malheureusement dja act quand je lis ca
> 
> Bref si on ne vote pas comme toi, on n'a "rien compris a la vie", belle ouverture d'esprit. Je ne sais pas si tu appelles au vote FN ou FI, ce qui a peu d'importance car ce ne sont vraiment que les 2 faces d'une meme piece, mais laisse moi te dire : en politique les extremes ne sont jamais une solution.


Rien  voir avec le fait de voter comme moi ou non, vous n'avez rien compris  la vie si vous vous inquitez du sort des plus dmunis, et que vous votez pour un parti ultra libral, peu importe le nom de ce parti (il s'agit qu'en l'occurrence, c'est En Marche et Macron, mais cela aurait pareil peu importe le parti). Tout ce qu'a fait passer ou ce qu' prvu Macron depuis qu'il est lu, favorise plus les 1% que les plus pauvres ou les classes moyennes, donc oui je suis dans l'motionnel, car on m'a lev de faon  me soucier et  prouver de l'empathie envers mon prochain, donc oui, quand des lois frappent toujours les mmes pour favoriser des gens dj aiss, cela me fait ragir. Car oui, on peut me traiter d'goste, mais au contraire, je me soucis beaucoup plus des autres que de moi-mme...

Quant  savoir de qui je suis la cible, ou pour qui j'appelle  voter, dsol mais rat, mauvaise "lecture" de ta part concernant les extrmes, je suis abstentionniste (bouuuuh il fait parti de ceux qui critique alors qu'il ne vote pas, bouuuuuuh  :;):  )

----------


## yolle

> Sauf que dans ces pays, la politique de recrutement n'est pas du tout la mme qu'en France... Si tu prends le cas des USA par exemple, oui tu peux perdre ta place du jour au lendemain, mais oui tu peux retrouver une place aussi du jour au lendemain, car si tu as un peu d'exprience, et/ou que tu montre que tu as la niak, on est prt  te laisser ta chance, contrairement  la France, o il faut de plus en plus tre Bac + 10000 et avoir des comptences dans 150 trucs diffrents n'ayant aucun liens entres eux, moins de 25 ans mais avec 15 ans d'exprience.


En France tu as 16 millions de salaris, 5 millions de fonctionnaires et 6.2 millions de personnes inscrites  Pole Emploi (dont 70 000 en info, si on tiens compte de toutes les catgories). Bref, on a pas 10% de chmeurs mais prs de 30%. Tu perds ton taf, tu as de srieux problmes .... le truc je change  de boite en claquant des doigts, cela ne marche pas ici. Quand au nouvelles lois, travail, sachant qu'un bac + 5 (dbutant et hors info) cela vaut 1600 euros net. ca va purger dans les boites.

----------


## Mat.M

> En France tu as 16 millions de salaris, 5 millions de fonctionnaires et 6.2 millions de personnes inscrites  Pole Emploi (dont 70 000 en info, si on tiens compte de toutes les catgories). Bref, on a pas 10% de chmeurs mais prs de 30%.


est-ce dire que les fonctionnaires , d'aprs ce que je peux comprendre sont des chmeurs ?  :8O: 
Faudrait pas exagrer non plus

----------


## yolle

> est-ce dire que les fonctionnaires , d'aprs ce que je peux comprendre sont des chmeurs ? 
> Faudrait pas exagrer non plus


Non tu as rien compris. 16 (priv) + 5 (public) = 21 millions de personnes qui sont/recherchent le statut de salari. Sur ces 21 millions tu en as 6.2 millions inscrites (toute catgorie)  Pole Emploi soit un peu moins de 30%.

----------


## BXDSPORT

Nous voulons amricanis la France alors que l'amrique est trs endetts et o il y a un taux de pauvre trs important ....

----------


## BXDSPORT

En tant que chef d'entreprise j'appliquerai la loi lors de mes prochaines embauches sans me proccuper ni la loi Elkomeri ni les loi Macron. Le but dans mon action future salariale c'est la discussion. La rupture conventionnel ou la volont rciproque (il existe toujours, c'est la base du droit mais l'tat n'aime pas car il ne le contrle pas) seront utiliss.
Je veux des professionnels en tant que salari mais pas dans la pense du Medef. La loi qui va mettre en place est fait pour les grandes entreprises pas les petites. Malgr ce qui est dit.
Les petites sont toujours sur la technique DERMERDE TOI

----------


## Mat.M

> Si tu prends le cas des USA par exemple, oui tu peux perdre ta place du jour au lendemain, mais oui tu peux retrouver une place aussi du jour au lendemain, car si tu as un peu d'exprience, et/ou que tu montre que tu as la niak, on est prt  te laisser ta chance, contrairement  la France, o il faut de plus en plus tre Bac + 10000 et avoir des comptences dans 150 trucs diffrents n'ayant aucun liens entres eux, moins de 25 ans mais avec 15 ans d'exprience.


salut faut voir que le march conomique aux USA n'est pas le mme qu'en France...le march des USA c'est plus de 300millions de consommateurs  comparer  la France avec 60millions
Donc quand on veut crer une entreprise aux USA on est quasi certain de faire un chiffre d'affaire minimal bref si on cre une entreprise qui ne dgage pas au minium un million de dollars aux USA c'est pas la peine.
Ensuite une entreprise qui fait du chiffre d'affaire consquent sur un march aussi important que les USA avec des consommateurs ayant un pouvoir d'achat assez lev, elle gagne de l'argent ce qui permet d'embaucher
Un diteur de logiciel amricain peut se permettre d'embaucher 5,10,20 informaticiens supplmentaires le march est immense.
Sans compter que les USA sont capables d'exporter largement leurs technologies.
Ce qui est loin d'tre le cas en France.

la France fait partie de l'Union europeenne oui mais le march europen n'est pas le mme que celui des USA et pourtant il y a du potentiel
Le problme du march europen ce sont les diffrences culturelles...
Et puis aussi les habitudes de consommation aux USA ne sont pas les mmes qu'en France ( j'ai entendu cela  trs juste titre dans l'mission d'conomie sur Europe 1 ce dimanche)..



> JDe maniere plus gnrale, je te conseille de faire attention dans tes remarques. J'ai lu plusieurs de tes commentaires : tu as souvent des accents jusqu'au-boutistes et tu es toujours dans l'motionnel. Tu es la cible idale des populistes.


ehhhh tre dans l'motionnel en parlant de Macron ou Mlenchon ou de qui que ce soit ou de la loi Macron je veux bien mais je ne vois pas en quoi on peut tre dans l'motionnel , il faudrait que l'on m'explique...
tre dans l'motionnel a c'est un truc typique du dveloppement personnel et de la Communication avec un grand C puisqu'on est dans l're de la comm'  tout prix;
bref  la limite des injonctions du consumrisme et de la socit de consommation...c'est  dire qu' tre dans l'motionnel a peut susciter l'achat compulsif  ::aie:: 
puisque la finitude de notre socit et de notre civilisation c'est le consumrisme et au final le nihilisme  ::aie:: 

D'accord pour parler d'motionnel quand il s'agit des moments particuliers de la vie ( une rencontre amoureuse, un drame familial) mais je ne vois pas trop en quoi la politique peut dclencher de l'motionnel.
On est en plein dans Mussolini ou la propagande national-socialiste ( sans vouloir faire un nime point Goodwin)
Ensuite c'est un truc de psychologie typiquement nord-amricain c.a.d. qu'il faut se laisser attendrir et emporter par des "vanglistes" quels qu'ils soient (comme les hommes politiques) ..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il est notre Schrder, sauf que son successeur ne sera pas une Merkel...


Je pense qu'on a une "Merkel" depuis 2007 (voire 2002), et que l, on vient d'lire une "Thatcher",  ::aie::

----------


## rattlehead

> Le principal but est de rduire l'*incertitude* financiere lie aux indemnits de licenciements. La France est l'un des rares pays en Europe a ne pas les plafonner. L'ide est donc de permettre aux boites francaises d'anticiper ce qu'elles risquent "au pire" et de ne pas geler des investissements pour rien : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi.
> Accessoirement cela permettra aussi :
> - d'attirer des investisseurs trangers pour qui l'incertitude actuelle est un repoussoir : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi
> - d'aligner plus de pays europens sur les memes regles, car il s'agit aussi d'une stratgie Europenne ! Meilleure intgration => meilleure conomie => plus d'emplois.
> Enfin j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de personnes dans ce forum idalisent la justice : faire une confiance aveugle aux juges des prud'hommes pour etre impartial en toutes circonstances me semble dplac : l'affaire du "mur des cons" a bien montr qu'il y a des juges orients politiquement. Donc pour viter de possibles "injustices", je pense qu'il est parfaitement justifi d'instaurer un bareme contraignant.


t'y crois  ces balivernes!!! on est un des pays les plus attractifs au monde pour les entreprises. le 3eme ou 4me il me semble.
donc tout a c'est du vent. c'est juste pour que les grosses boites puissent licencier en paix.
Incertitude. on nous parle de ces entrepreneurs qui prennent des risques. dsol mais embauch une planche pourrie fait aussi parti du risque.
d'autant que les prud'hommes c'est extrement long!!! tu peux te retrouver avec des procedures qui prennent plus de 3ans. moi perso ca fait 5ans!!!!

----------


## el_slapper

Tout a c'est bien gentil, mais je suis plutt de l'avis de Jacques Attali : pour rsoudre le chmage, il faut former les gens. Point. La rigidit du code du travail n'est qu'une question de style, avec des avantages mineurs et des inconvnients mineurs. C'est de la poudre aux yeux. En fait, la loi travail, c'est pour Macron la mme chose que le mariage pour tous de Hollande : un cran de fume pour masquer l'inaptitude  rgler les vrais problmes. Et dans les deux cas, a ne sert qu' un pour cent de la population(bon, l'avantage du mariage pour tous, c'est qu'il ne nuisait  personne, au moins, la loi travail, c'est plus discutable).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous voulons amricanis la France alors que l'amrique est trs endetts et o il y a un taux de pauvre trs important ....


C'est le projet de l'UE.

C'est mme appel "tats-Unis d'Europe" :
tats-Unis d'Europe

C'est pas une grande ide...

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Le principal but est de rduire l'*incertitude* financiere lie aux indemnits de licenciements. La France est l'un des rares pays en Europe a ne pas les plafonner. L'ide est donc de permettre aux boites francaises d'anticiper ce qu'elles risquent "au pire" et de ne pas geler des investissements pour rien : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi.


On n'a aucune certitude l-dessus, les tudes se contredisent. Un sondage command par le MEDEF donne la diffucult  pouvoir _embaucher ou licencier_ en deuxime position des freins  l'embauche cits par les entreprises derrire le poids des charges sociales, tandis qu'une enqute de l'INSEE ne le met qu'en quatrime cause, loin derrire la situation conomique ou le manque de main-d'oeuvre comptente.

Quand on regarde ce qui s'est pass dans les pays ayant rcemment appliqu une rforme de flexiscurit similaire aux ordonnances Macron, l'efficacit n'est pas du tout prouve. En Italie, le chmage a certes rgress pendant les premiers mois mais il stagne maintenant  un peu plus de 11%. Comme ces mesures se sont accompagnes d'un gros subventionnement des nouvelles embauches en CDI, on ne sait pas si les entreprises ont juste profit de l'aubaine ou s'il y a rellement eu un effet psychologique durable. Et aucun impact sur la croissance italienne qui reste une des plus faibles de la zone euro.




> Enfin j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de personnes dans ce forum idalisent la justice : faire une confiance aveugle aux juges des prud'hommes pour etre impartial en toutes circonstances me semble dplac : l'affaire du "mur des cons" a bien montr qu'il y a des juges orients politiquement. Donc pour viter de possibles "injustices", je pense qu'il est parfaitement justifi d'instaurer un bareme contraignant.


Mauvaise pioche. Les prud'hommes sont une juridiction paritaire compose d'autant de conseillers salaris que d'employeurs. Ce ne sont pas des juges professionnels (pas de formation _initiale_  l'cole de la Magistrature) mais des bnvoles mandats.

----------


## Mat.M

> La France est l'un des rares pays en Europe a ne pas les plafonner. L'ide est donc de permettre aux boites francaises d'anticiper ce qu'elles risquent "au pire" et de ne pas geler des investissements pour rien : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi.[


stricto sensu c'est exact mais dans la pratique rien n'empche la jurisprudence de suivre son cours et rien n'empche le plaignant de demander plus en fournissant des preuves accablantes , plafonnement des indemnits ou pas..
et puis dans d'autres pays un salari qui se fait virer a n'empche pas de demander rparation par voie judiiciaire s'il s'estime tre victime d'une injustice..



> Mauvaise pioche. Les prud'hommes sont une juridiction paritaire compose d'autant de conseillers salaris que d'employeurs. Ce ne sont pas des juges professionnels (pas de formation _initiale_  l'cole de la Magistrature) mais des bnvoles mandats.


trs juste c'est effectivement une commission paritaire



> Un sondage command par le MEDEF


merci pour le lien ce qui en ressort de ce sondage et surtout ce qui m'intresse c'est les perspectives conomiques
Avec 50% d'activit stable et 21% en baisse d'activit ( quoiqu'une entreprise peut recruter mme si a va mal pour elle) ,23% de croissance il en ressort que les entreprises vont recruter peu ou pas du tout  ::calim2::  ceci indpendamment de la rforme du code du Travail

----------


## Invit

> Le principal but est de rduire l'incertitude financiere lie aux indemnits de licenciements. La France est l'un des rares pays en Europe a ne pas les plafonner. L'ide est donc de permettre aux boites francaises d'anticiper ce qu'elles risquent "au pire" et de ne pas geler des investissements pour rien : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi.


Il y a une grosse confusion qui est rpte un peu partout donc j'en remets une couche : ce ne sont pas les indemnits de licenciement. Les indemnits de licenciement c'est 3/5 de mois de salaire par anne d'anciennet (3/4 bientt). C'est assez facile  budgeter.

Ce qui va tre plafonn, ce sont les indemnits aux Prud'hommes pour licenciement abusif, donc suite  une plainte d'un employ pour licenciement abusif, puis un procs, puis une condamnation en dfaveur de l'entreprise. Condamnation de la part d'une institution paritaire de juges employeurs et de juges salaris comme cela a t rappels (et non une arme de juges rouges cgto-trotskystes).
Oui je souligne beaucoup de trucs, mais c'est parce que a m'nerve.
Contrairement  la com gouvernementale, on ne facilite donc pas du tout les licenciements, mais les licenciements illgaux. Or il y a une solution trs simple pour ne pas avoir  payer a, c'est de ne pas faire le truc illgal en question.

Un dirigeant qui aurait gel ses investissements  cause des Prud'hommes serait un gros nul. C'est lui le problme, pas les indemnits.




> il en ressort que les entreprises vont recruter peu ou pas du tout  ceci indpendamment de la rforme du code du Travail


C'est pas trs tonnant vu qu'il n'y a rien dans la rforme qui est fait pour favoriser l'embauche.

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis moi aussi optimiste sur l'_impact_ de ces reformes mais pas sur leur avenir. Malgre tous les cris de cassandre, le chomage baissera durant le quinquennat, en partie grace a l'amelioration de l'economie Europeenne, en partie grace a cette loi travail.
> Mais d'ici la Macron aura secou trop d'intrets, trop de status privilgis (il veut encore s'attaquer aux dpenses publics et aux retraites, sujets encore plus explosifs !) et il ne sera probablement pas rlu. Et meme s'il l'est, un autre parti prendra la releve dans 10 ans et leur _premiere mesure_ sera un roll back. Il est notre Schrder, sauf que son successeur ne sera pas une Merkel...


Le chmage des "juniors" va baisser pendant le quinquennat de Macron. Leur prcarisation aussi puisque ceux qui ne seront pas soutenu par papa-maman (vivant dans la mme ville) seront blacklists du march de l'immobilier et du march locatif, sauf si Macron parvient  briser les reins des rentiers et  dconcentrer le march locatif (objectif de certains points de son programme - rorienter la rente immo vers l'investissement productif). Aujourd'hui, tre en CDI ne suffit plus pour dcrocher une location tellement les critres des bailleurs sont devenus draconiens avec la crise. 

Le chmage des "seniors" (a.k.a plus de 40 ans) va littralement exploser puisqu'ils pourront tre foutus  la porte sans aucun risque. Les mmes seniors qui ont  financer les tudes de leurs enfants. 

Je rappelle que depuis une quinzaine d'annes, le salaire d'entre des "juniors" est violemment compress vers le bas d'anne en anne.

----------


## yolle

> Contrairement  la com gouvernementale, on ne facilite donc pas du tout les licenciements, mais les licenciements illgaux.


oui bon mais faciliter les licenciements illgaux, c'est facilit les licenciement tout court, bref c'est de la smantique tout ca.

----------


## yolle

> Le chmage des "juniors" va baisser pendant le quinquennat de Macron. Leur prcarisation aussi puisque ceux qui ne seront pas soutenu par papa-maman (vivant dans la mme ville) seront blacklists du march de l'immobilier et du march locatif, sauf si Macron parvient  briser les reins des rentiers et  dconcentrer le march locatif (objectif de certains points de son programme - rorienter la rente immo vers l'investissement productif). Aujourd'hui, tre en CDI ne suffit plus pour dcrocher une location tellement les critres des bailleurs sont devenus draconiens avec la crise. 
> 
> Le chmage des "seniors" (a.k.a plus de 40 ans) va littralement exploser puisqu'ils pourront tre foutus  la porte sans aucun risque. Les mmes seniors qui ont  financer les tudes de leurs enfants. 
> 
> Je rappelle que depuis une quinzaine d'annes, le salaire d'entre des "juniors" est violemment compress vers le bas d'anne en anne.


Pour les SSII, c'est du pain bni. Il suffit de virer tout le monde (juniors et seniors), tu sais exactement combien a va te couter et ensuite tu rembauches en contrat de chantier (Ou alors encore mieux, avec les nouvelles ordonnances, ils sera peu possible de redfinir les CDI classiques en CDI de chantier). Les licenciements abusifs, c'est pas un problme pour une SSII (ils sont presque tous abusifs). Vous devriez plus vous intressez aux contrats de chantier que  un truc qui existe depuis des annes pour nous (licenciement abusif). Les contrats de chantier avec la reconduction tous les 3 mois du contrat de regie par le clients ,...,....  c'est ca le vrai cadeau de Macron au Syntec.

----------


## riete

C'est quand que l'on bouge ?

Ce n'est pas en se lamentant derrire un cran que l'on va changer les choses, nos aeuls l'avaient compris.

----------


## yolle

> C'est quand que l'on bouge ?
> 
> Ce n'est pas en se lamentant derrire un cran que l'on va changer les choses, nos aeuls l'avaient compris.


Ce n'est pas dur, SYNDIQUEZ VOUS, ce sont les syndicats qui vont discuter avec le Syntec lors des accords de branche (Convention collectives).

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est quand que l'on bouge ?


Il va falloir des annes et des annes de crise encore.
a fait longtemps qu'on est dedans, on est encore trs loin d'en sortir.
Mais les Franais ne sont pas prt de craquer.

Cela dit si un jour a arrive, a pourrait tre intressant.
Il faudrait manifester dans les quartiers de riche l o vivent les ministres.
Ou alors aller casser la gueule  tous ceux de l'assemble nationale. (je rigole, a doit tre interdit de dire a)

Les rvolutions arrivent quand la police et l'arme prennent le ct des manifestants. (et aussi quand un pays extrieur finance la "rbellion"...)

Cela dit avec 5 ans de Macron, on risque de souffrir beaucoup, mais est-ce que ce sera suffisant ?




> Ce n'est pas dur, SYNDIQUEZ VOUS


Thoriquement c'est une bonne ide, mais en pratique les syndicats sont pote avec le gouvernement et les gros patrons...

----------


## yolle

> Thoriquement c'est une bonne ide, mais en pratique les syndicats sont pote avec le gouvernement et les gros patrons...


Non pas vraiment. de plus il existe beuacoup de syndicats, il suffit de choisir celui qui corresponds le plus a ses ides. Ne t'inquite pas, le Patronat, Medef, Syntec ... ont bien compris lintrt de rester unis (entre eux) et de fragmenter la contestation (les autres). Le bon vieux principe du "Diviser pour rgner".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non pas vraiment.


 mon avis * la tte* des principaux syndicats il y a des proches des patrons et du gouvernement.

Ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble du truc, mais il suffit de corrompre ceux tout en haut de la pyramide de la hirarchie et voil.
D'ailleurs parfois les syndiqu ne sont pas d'accord avec ceux tout en haut.

Quand la situation sera vraiment dur, il n'y aura pas besoin de syndicat pour que les gens se bougent.
Mais c'est pas demain la veille...

----------


## Invit

> oui bon mais faciliter les licenciements illgaux, c'est facilit les licenciement tout court, bref c'est de la smantique tout ca.


Ah si on va par l...
Favoriser le travail au black, c'est favoriser le travail tout court (il vaut mieux un travail au black que pas de travail tout court).
Favoriser l'accs aux logements insalubres c'est favoriser l'accs au logement.
Etc.

Faut arrter deux secondes. Le Medef reconnait que cette rforme n'aurait aucun effet sur le chmage, les dirigeants interrogs non plus. Tu peux facilement licencier une personne, c'est pas a qui va faire que tu vas pouvoir en embaucher deux. Ou alors si, tu licencies un snior et tu embauches deux smicards. Ca fait baisser les chiffres du chmage, a augmente la pauvret, exactement comme en Allemagne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> oui bon mais faciliter les licenciements illgaux, c'est facilit les licenciement tout court, bref c'est de la smantique tout ca.


la smantique, c'est l'arme absolue du capitalisme.

Par exemple. Dans les annes 50/60, on disait que les pauvres taient exploits. On vois le sens. Exploits, signifie qu'il y a des exploiteurs, bref des personnes qui profitent de ces pauvres.

Aprs 68, on a chang de smantique. Les pauvres taient dfavoriss. a change tout. Ils sont passs d'tat de victime  l'tat de malchanceux. Y a plus de responsables de leur pauvret, c'est juste un manque de bol.

C'est pour cela que la smantique, c'est trs trs important. Et ce sont les capitalistes qui jouent avec. Ne leur laissons pas ce pouvoir des mots, car pour nous, a devient vite le pouvoir des maux !

----------


## Ryu2000

> la smantique, c'est l'arme absolue du capitalisme.


Ouais c'est comme le mot "travailleur" qui est devenu "salari".

a passe de quelqu'un qui produit quelque chose,  quelqu'un qui touche un salaire...

----------


## yolle

> la smantique, c'est l'arme absolue du capitalisme.
> 
> Par exemple. Dans les annes 50/60, on disait que les pauvres taient exploits. On vois le sens. Exploits, signifie qu'il y a des exploiteurs, bref des personnes qui profitent de ces pauvres.
> 
> Aprs 68, on a chang de smantique. Les pauvres taient dfavoriss. a change tout. Ils sont passs d'tat de victime  l'tat de malchanceux. Y a plus de responsables de leur pauvret, c'est juste un manque de bol.
> 
> C'est pour cela que la smantique, c'est trs trs important. Et ce sont les capitalistes qui jouent avec. Ne leur laissons pas ce pouvoir des mots, car pour nous, a devient vite le pouvoir des maux !


Bien sur que le smantique est trs importante, c'est mme le base de la communication. Je l'avais crit sur un mode ironique (juste oubli le Smiley qui va bien  la fin).

----------


## yolle

> mon avis * la tte* des principaux syndicats il y a des proches des patrons et du gouvernement.
> 
> Ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble du truc, mais il suffit de corrompre ceux tout en haut de la pyramide de la hirarchie et voil.
> D'ailleurs parfois les syndiqu ne sont pas d'accord avec ceux tout en haut.
> 
> Quand la situation sera vraiment dur, il n'y aura pas besoin de syndicat pour que les gens se bougent.
> Mais c'est pas demain la veille...


cest le discours du gouvernement et des mdias (qui appartiennent aux grandes fortunes).

"Les Syndicats sont  la solde du gouvernement ...."
"Plus personne ne se syndique ...."
"Les syndicats dfendent que leurs propres intrts ...."
"Les syndicats sont en perte de vitesse .... "
"Les syndicats : tous des vendus ...."
"..."

Rsultat, dans l'esprit des gens  : "pourquoi se syndiquer ????  cela ne sert a rien ...". 

Tu ne comprends toujours pas ?.

Bref c'est juste de la SMANTIQUE tout a .....  ::ptdr::

----------


## yolle

> Ouais c'est comme le mot "travailleur" qui est devenu "salari".


H oui, d'ailleurs maintenant tu n'est plus un "salari" mais un "collaborateur" ...  ::lol:: 

D'ailleurs en SSII, pour le client tu es un "Consultant",, tu as 23 ans, tu sort de ton cole d'ing et des que ERDF, le CEA, ALSTON ... veulent modifier fondamentalement leurs SI, ils font appelle  toi le "Consultant" de 23 ans .... C'est Beau la SMANTIQUE  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

tre syndiqu c'est trs bien, a permet de faire des grves et parfois a a pu amliorer les choses.
Mais bon il y a eu des grves massives sans syndicat...

Et haut dans la hirarchie ya toujours des corrompus.
Mais aprs ils ne dirigent pas tout non plus...

Dans le scop Le Pav, ils ont fait une confrence gesticul, au bout d'un temps a parle de syndicat :

----------


## yolle

> tre syndiqu c'est trs bien, a permet de faire des grves et parfois a a pu amliorer les choses.
> Mais bon il y a eu des grves massives sans syndicat...
> 
> Et haut dans la hirarchie ya toujours des corrompus.
> Mais aprs ils ne dirigent pas tout non plus...
> 
> Dans le scop Le Pav, ils ont fait une confrence gesticul, au bout d'un temps a parle de syndicat :


Effectivement tourner en drision quelques chose, c'est aussi un bon moyen de le dnigrer/rendre ridicule ... je te remercie de me l'avoir rappeler.

 .... bref, il faut arrter de raisonner en systme pyramidale. Les gens se syndiquent parce qu'ils pensent par eux mme par pour suivre les ordres de la direction du syndicat. Faut aussi arrter de dire des conneries.

----------


## boz74

> Les indemnits de licenciement c'est 3/5 de mois de salaire par anne d'anciennet (3/4 bientt).


Non, actuellement c'est un cinquime de mois de salaire par anne d'anciennet (1/4 bientt).

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> C'est pour cela que la smantique, c'est trs trs important. Et ce sont les capitalistes qui jouent avec. Ne leur laissons pas ce pouvoir des mots, car pour nous, a devient vite le pouvoir des maux !


En cherchant de mmoire sur la toile une citation de Platon en rapport, je vous suggre le blog ci-dessous :



> La perversion de la cit commence par la fraude des mots . Cette citation peu connue du clbre philosophe grec Platon (Athnes, 427 - id., 347 av. J.-C.), premier grand penseur du monde occidental, est aujourdhui plus que jamais dactualit. En effet, personne nchappe  limmense entreprise daseptisation du vocabulaire qui pullule dans les mdias et autres instances du politiquement correct.
> (...)


Source :
http://deflandres.over-blog.com/arti...-41078058.html
_ La perversion de la cit commence par la fraude des mots  - le blog de la guerre des mots_

----------


## Ryu2000

Sinon il y a aussi la novlangue utilis par les politiques et les mdias pour manipuler le peuple.
En supprimant des mots ils suppriment galement des ides.
En utilisant certains mots plutt que d'autres plus adapt ils imposent un point de vue.

Je raconte mal.

----------


## yolle

> Sinon il y a aussi la novlangue utilis par les politiques et les mdias pour manipuler le peuple.
> En supprimant des mots ils suppriment galement des ides.
> En utilisant certains mots plutt que d'autres plus adapt ils imposent un point de vue.
> 
> Je raconte mal.


C'est tout a fait ca. Des tudes ont dmontres que lappauvrissement du langage entrainait l'appauvrissement du raisonnement On s'est aperuque un langage restreint entrainait plus de violence (ne pouvant exprimer des sentiments, certaines personnes extriorisent ces mme sentiments par la violence). ... et on c'est mme dmontr que certains jeunes utilisaient un vocabulaire de (200 a 500 mots). Affolant

----------


## Invit

> C'est tout a fait ca. Des tudes ont dmontres que lappauvrissement du langage entrainait l'appauvrissement du raisonnement On s'est aperuque un langage restreint entrainait plus de violence (ne pouvant exprimer des sentiments, certaines personnes extriorisent ces mme sentiments par la violence). ... et on c'est mme dmontr que certains jeunes utilisaient un vocabulaire de (200 a 500 mots). Affolant


a m'intresse. Est-ce que a concerne le vocabulaire globalement usit ou le vocabulaire utilis par une personne ? Autrement dit, est-ce qu'on est certain que le langage restreint entrane la faiblesse du raisonnement, ou est-ce que ce n'est pas plutt un symptme de la faiblesse du raisonnement ?

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est tout a fait ca. Des tudes ont dmontres que lappauvrissement du langage entrainait l'appauvrissement du raisonnement On s'est aperu que un langage restreint entrainait plus de violence (ne pouvant exprimer des sentiments, certaines personnes extriorisent ces mme sentiments par la violence). ... et on c'est mme dmontr que certains jeunes utilisaient un vocabulaire de (200 a 500 mots). Affolant


Notre _vnr_ premier ministre a lui-mme prcis qu'entre un enfant favoris et un enfant dfavoris, la diffrence, c'tait qu'arriv  18 ans, le premier avait entendu 30 millions de mots de plus que le second. C'est une autre manire de mesurer le mme phnomne. A noter que le privilge, ici, est plus culturel que financier, mme si les deux vont souvent de pair.

Bon, il avait l'air de trouver a gnant, a tombe bien, nous aussi. Reste  savoir si il a des ides pour rduire la fracture langagire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le roman de George Orwell,  1984 , Syme, un collgue de Winston, en charge du dictionnaire Novlangue, explique le but du Novlangue :
>  Ne voyez-vous pas que le vritable but du Novlangue est de restreindre les limites de la pense ? A la fin nous rendrons littralement impossible le crime par la pense car il ny aura plus de mots pour lexprimer. 
> Ce petit dictionnaire publi par POLEMIA comprend plus de 250 mots parmi les plus employs aujourdhui par llite dirigeante et notamment les mdias.
> 
> Il comprend cinq types de mots :
> les mots trompeurs, qui ont chang de sens et qui signifient souvent le contraire de ce quils exprimaient auparavant ;les mots subliminaux, qui sont utiliss pour produire certains effets de rpulsion ou dapprobation chez le rcepteur ;les mots marqueurs, qui expriment lidologie dominante ;les mots tabous, que lidologie dominante sefforce de supprimer ;les mots sidrants, qui visent  disqualifier les adversaires du Systme.

----------


## Grogro

> Notre _vnr_ premier ministre a lui-mme prcis qu'entre un enfant favoris et un enfant dfavoris, la diffrence, c'tait qu'arriv  18 ans, le premier avait entendu 30 millions de mots de plus que le second. C'est une autre manire de mesurer le mme phnomne. A noter que le privilge, ici, est plus culturel que financier, mme si les deux vont souvent de pair.
> 
> Bon, il avait l'air de trouver a gnant, a tombe bien, nous aussi. Reste  savoir si il a des ides pour rduire la fracture langagire.


L'appauvrissement du langage pour la plbe est un projet politique de longue date dans tous les pays occidentaux, paralllement  l'appauvrissement de la culture,  la diffusion mdiatique du gauchisme culturel (qui n'a strictement rien de gauche, c'est du no-libralisme), et  la casse des diffrents systmes d'ducation.

Ce que le premier sinistre fera en lui-mme, rien. Il fait confiance  son trange et imprvu ministre de l'ducation en mettant le paquet sur l'cole primaire (tout se joue avant 7 ans), et particulirement sur l'apprentissage de la lecture puisqu'ils semblent se dcider  enfin mettre fin aux mthodes dites "globales". 

Le pedigree du dit ministre n'inspire pas spcialement la confiance, son pass encore moins. Les projets dans les cartons du ministre de l'EN encore moins : continuum bac-3/bac+3, prochaine rforme du lyce (vers le lyce unique ?).

----------


## yolle

le principe des "200  500 mots" est lgrement faux. Eb fait l'tude dmontre que dans certaines banlieue, ils s'exprimaient avec (juste) 200 mots ... mais bon cela faisait dsordre de dire cela au niveau du "politiquement correcte". Mais tout a n'ai pas si choquant, regarder la plupart des missions de tlvision ... le vocabulaire est trs pauvre.

Bon bref, sinon le contrat de chantier c'est : "Tu l'as dans le cul, turlututu, chapeau pointu .... " , dixit le Saint Teck oooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyy ................

----------


## Daranc

Ha bon! on arrte la mthode globale  ::calim2::  nos enfant devront lire et comprendre un livre au lieu de juste le reconnaitre... 
quant aux 30million de mots de plus, oui mais il en aura retenu combien?  on estime que le franais comporte environ 40000 mots il y a du avoir redondance (j_e pense donc que le favoris  du avoir affaire soit  un bgue soit  un radoteur_ ::mrgreen::  CQFD ) aprs il y a aussi le fait qu'il y a dans les mots un vaste rpertoire d'injures de juron et autres maldictions qui si elles apportent une certaine florale au langage elles ne participe pas trop  l'lvation intellectuelle ::weird:: _ soit dit en passant_. 
Naturellement le dveloppement internet et la tlphonie mobile (SMS) n'ont pas arrang les choses, heureusement que la prise de conscience de cet effet  interpell les participants aux forum et autres gestionnaires de sites...
[ancien c'tait l'bontemps:/ON] j'ai souvenir de certain forum ou il fallait lire plusieurs fois  voix haute pour comprendre certains message[ancien c'tait l'bontemps:/OFF]

----------


## Invit

> quant aux 30million de mots de plus, oui mais il en aura retenu combien?  on estime que le franais comporte environ 40000 mots il y a du avoir redondance (j_e pense donc que le favoris  du avoir affaire soit  un bgue soit  un radoteur_ CQFD ) aprs il y a aussi le fait qu'il y a dans les mots un vaste rpertoire d'injures de juron et autres maldictions qui si elles apportent une certaine florale au langage elles ne participe pas trop  l'lvation intellectuelle_ soit dit en passant_.


Tant qu'ils les utilisent rgulirement tout au long de leur scolarit et qu'ils ne sont pas largus et laisss en arrire (ce qui est loin d'tre rsolu, il me semble que le taux d'chec scolaire est encore en augmentation), ils les retiennent. Qu'ils les utilisent ou pas dans leur vie de tous les jours, au fond peu importe, du moment qu'ils aient pris l'habitude d'un vocabulaire riche, ils pourront lire des bouquins complexes. Je pense que c'est  la porte de tous les enfants, quel que soit leur milieu. Par exemple, les enfants bilingues connaissent presque deux fois plus de mots que les enfants non bilingues. La mmoire des mots est donc bien plus importante que ce qu'on pourrait penser.




> Naturellement le dveloppement internet et la tlphonie mobile (SMS) n'ont pas arrang les choses, heureusement que la prise de conscience de cet effet  interpell les participants aux forum et autres gestionnaires de sites...
> [ancien c'tait l'bontemps:/ON] j'ai souvenir de certain forum ou il fallait lire plusieurs fois  voix haute pour comprendre certains message[ancien c'tait l'bontemps:/OFF]


Je ne suis pas certaine que ce soit la cause d'un rabaissement du niveau. Je crois que depuis la tlphonie mobile et Internet, des gens qui n'taient presque jamais amens  crire s'y sont mis, et les lacunes sont donc plus visibles. Je ne sais pas dans quelle proportion a peut exister, mais j'ai vu des personnes avec un vocabulaire trs riche crire crire comme des manches. Par cran interpos, ils ressemblent  des abrutis finis, mais en face--face, c'est une tout autre histoire.

----------


## Daranc

le langage est inn chez l'homme, la preuve en a t fourni par le crole qui qu'elle que soit la langue support  la mme grammaire,
 et plus encore par les enfants sourds d'argentine, ceux-ci faute de structure avaient t simplement regrouper dans un mme lieu, 
ou ils avaient dvelopp leur propre langage sign. 
Donc on en reviens bien  un accs  la culture. Si tu n'as pas accs aux livres tu ne lit pas, si tu n'as pas accs  l'enseignement 
tu apprends peu parce que tu n'apprends que ce qui es dans ton environnement. Casser l'cole est un excellent moyen de casser
 les rfrences qui te permettent d'analyser ce qui t'entoures. Les grands grands discours, les prise de positions sur le chmage, l'emploi,
 l'cologie , les conditions de travail , l'galit homme/femme et tout le train train ce n'est rien d'autre que du boniment de prestidigitateur
 a dtourne l'attention. Lorsqu'on te dit le verre consign c'est couteux parce que il faut le transporter chauffer de l'eau pour le laver : tout a c'est de lnergie. 
Combien de personne pense dans ce cas 1 le camion qui  amener les bouteilles il revient de toute faon l'eau pour laver c'est 120 le verre pour le refondre c'est 800  
donc le retour est directement li  l'aller et le lavage conomise 680 d'nergie  
mais on continue de casser les bouteilles en verre mais cologiquement la France ne produira plus de ptrole  ::mrgreen:: _ la France le premier pays de l'OPEP? 1% de
 sa consommation 99% d'importation_

----------


## GPPro

Le problme du langage va bien au del de l'appauvrissement. Beaucoup de mots sont dtourns de leur sens premier et pas toujours par erreur (manipulation)...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Par exemple, les enfants bilingues connaissent presque deux fois plus de mots que les enfants non bilingues. La mmoire des mots est donc bien plus importante que ce qu'on pourrait penser.(.../...)


Ce que j'en avais lu(chez Barbara Abdellilah-Bauer si ma mmoire ne me fait pas dfaut), c'est que l ou un enfant monolingue connaitra 3300 mots, l'enfant bilingue en connaitra 2*3000. Rsultat : il sera considr comme infrieur et stigmatis(alors qu'en fait.....).

----------


## PsychoH13

Je suis juste sur le cul  chaque fois que je lis quoique ce soit sur le code du travail en France. C'est un miracle qu'il y a encore des gens qui travaillent dans ce pays. Si vous voulez savoir d'o vient le chmage en France ne cherchez pas plus loin, le code du travail est dj responsable pour un bonne partie. Entre les syndicats qui ont plus de droits que les employeurs et employs, l'employeur qui aurait moins de soucis s'il se mariait avec l'employer plutt que de l'engager, et le gouvernement qui prtend rendre le code du travail plus flexible Vous n'avez vraiment aucune ide.

----------


## Invit

> Ce que j'en avais lu(chez Barbara Abdellilah-Bauer si ma mmoire ne me fait pas dfaut), c'est que l ou un enfant monolingue connaitra 3300 mots, l'enfant bilingue en connaitra 2*3000. Rsultat : il sera considr comme infrieur et stigmatis(alors qu'en fait.....).


Oui, mais pas pour longtemps. Si je me souviens bien (on se fait vieux  ::lol:: ), en grandissant il enrichit son vocabulaire plus vite. Donc,  5 ans, il connatra mettons 500 mots de moins que les autres dans une mme langue, mais  10 ans (ge approximatif), il aura combl l'cart et connatra peut-tre plus de mots que les autres dans cette mme langue. 
Mais oui, comme la communication est dure quand l'enfant est jeune, il a globalement moins de chances de s'intgrer au systme scolaire franais si peu flexible. Ma fille a un camarade de classe depuis la moyenne section qui est trilingue (japonais, italien et franais). Au dbut a a t la catastrophe, l'instit insistait sur le fait qu'il tait 'trs en retard' ( 4 ans, a me sidre qu'on puisse dire qu'un gamin est en retard), puis a s'est amlior  la vitesse de la lumire. En fin de CP, il avait rattrap les autres. Il n'a probablement pas encore autant de vocabulaire en franais, mais si sa scolarit continue bien, il a toutes les chances de l'acqurir d'ici 3-4 ans.

----------


## r0d

Je ne fais que passer, ne faites pas attention  moi.




> Je suis juste sur le cul


L'tonnement est la consquence d'une incomprhension.
Lorsqu'on comprend quelque chose, on ne s'en tonne pas.




> Vous n'avez vraiment aucune ide.


Hlas, quelque.

Le problme du droit du travail vient de son ontologie, de la raison mme pour laquelle il existe. Il est l pour limiter les consquences nfastes d'un dsquilibre aliment.
Il y a un dsquilibre entre l'employeur et l'employ.
Mon propos n'est pas de porter un jugement de valeur. Je ne souhaite pas dterminer quel "camps" est le plus ceci ou cela. Je rappelle juste une vrit simple, c'est qu'entre les statuts d'employ et l'employeur, il y a un dsquilibre ontologique, "par construction". Et le droit du travail tente d'assouplir les effets pervers de ce dsquilibre.
D'ailleurs, le droit du travail ne protge pas que l'employ. Il protge galement l'employeur. Et le fait que, depuis 40, ce ne sont que les droits des employs qui sont remis en question, cela met en lumire certaines caractristiques de lpistm contemporaine.

En tant qu'ingnieur, je pense que lorsqu'on veut rsoudre correctement un problme, il ne suffit pas d'ajouter un pansement, mais il faut revoir le design. Il y un dsquilibre ici? Soit, faisons donc en sorte qu'il n'y en ait plus, ainsi nous n'aurons plus  ajouter indfiniment des corrections temporaires et inefficaces.

Or, en ce qui concerne le problme employ/employeur, la solution est devant nos yeux depuis la commune de Paris (1870).

Pardon pour le drangement, je retourne  mes threads GPU.

----------


## marcellog19

> Parce qu'il faut aller vite, sur le principal frein "estim"  l'embauche, qui conditionne le reste du quinquennat. Donc ne pas tergiverser 6 mois/1 an. On s'occupe d'abord des PME, la base, et on voit le reste aprs. La philosophie de Macron, c'est de pondre rapidement des rformes, mme imparfaites ou incompltes, pour appliquer et faire bouger au plus vite. Et aprs on ajuste. On a vu ce que a donnait avec Hollande d'utiliser un quinquennat pour voir le moindre rsultat.


Faux, le code du travail n'est pas le principal frein  l'embauche !!! 
La principale barrire  lemploi voque est l incertitude sur la situation conomique  et la seconde barrire est le  manque de main-duvre comptente  
source

----------


## marcellog19

> Un licenciement pour restructuration d'entreprise n'est pas considr comme abusif ? Un licenciement parce que mme si l'entreprise ne perd pas d'argent, elle n'en gagne pas non plus, ce n'est pas considr comme abusif ? Une entreprise peut trs bien avoir envie de gagner plus d'argent pour faire des projets. Ds qu'elle en gagne un peu, c'est fini. *Aprs il y a le dtestable report sur les dividendes des actionnaires, mais ce n'est pas la majorit.* Il y a aussi des licenciements parce que le courant passe mal avec un salari ce qui peut crer une mauvaise ambiance qui va impacter  plus long terme la sant de l'entreprise. Ca aussi c'est considr comme abusif.
> Je ne parle pas non plus des arnaqueurs.


Ce n'est p'tet pas la majorit mais explique moi pourquoi la part des dividendes reverses aux actionnaires est pass de 4%  13% des bnfices en 30 ans.
Ne serait ce pas une raison de notre chmage de masse avec moins d'argent pour la formation du personnel, pour l'innovation, pour le dveloppement d'activits ?

----------


## yolle

> a m'intresse. Est-ce que a concerne le vocabulaire globalement usit ou le vocabulaire utilis par une personne ? Autrement dit, est-ce qu'on est certain que le langage restreint entrane la faiblesse du raisonnement, ou est-ce que ce n'est pas plutt un symptme de la faiblesse du raisonnement ?


C'est par personne. Ton raisonnement est construit  partir des mots que tu connais et de leurs structurations dans la rflexion. Si tu connais peu de mot, ton raisonnement sera limit et ta capacit a retranscrire ton raisonnement en terme de mots le sera aussi.

----------


## Alpha3615

Quelques remarques,
Je suis dans une trs grande entreprises.
Mes amis sont tous des patrons de TPE. Leurs gros problmes est la complexit du droit du travail (un spcialiste coute trs cher) et comment se sparer des moutons noir, mais je n'en ait jamais vu un seul procder a des licenciement abusif.
Dans les grandes entreprises c'est compltement diffrent. Il n'y a que des employs qui ne seront jamais des entrepreneurs (il ont une aversion totale au risque et ils ont bien compris qu'il gagne plus que si il taient un petit patron). Et maintenant c'est la chasse. On licencie maintenant pour n'importe quel prtexte grce aux ordonnances ,mais toujours pour faute grave inexistantes avec mise a pied, car ils connaissaient a l'avance quel serait le montant du plafonnement)  et on remplace par des Freelance (la plupart du temps venant de pays a bas cout). Toutes les tudes se font en Indes (plus rien en France) par des filiales spcialement cres pour cela).
La justice coute trs cher pour celui qui veut se dfendre et est trs longues (souvent plusieurs anne) pas pour une grande entreprise qui elle de toute faon possde un norme service juridique. Ce plafonnement fait donc qu'il est devenu trs facile de licencier pour se dbarrasser d'une personne car le plafonnement se basant sur le salaire seul ceux qui ont une trs bonne rmunration pourront y accder (et ce qui ne sera que trs rarement le cas car pour ceux-ci dans leur contrat il est dj prvu les cas de rupture avec des compensation extrmement importante) .
Mettre une DRH comme ministre de l'emploi c'est comme nommer un parrain de la mafia comme ministre de la justice, surtout si celui-ci (ou celle-ci elles sont pires) ont obtenu des une grande quantit de SO. Le rle d'un DRH c'est de avant tout de dfendre les intrts des dirigeants et cela par le mensonge, les menaces, et la stigmatisation. (j'ai dj vcu avec plusieurs de ces DRH). On voit donc bien que ces ordonnances sont faites avant tout pour les grosses socits, mme si on veut faire croire le contraire.
Et cette fois ci les reprsentants du patronat (des grandes entreprises), on reconnu eux-mme que cela ne crera pas d'emploi.
Pour finir on peut lire en dtail le rapport de l'OCDE qui dit (et cela est vrai) que l'conomie va mieux et que le chmage diminue  mais qu'il est bien oblig de reconnaitre (difficilement car l'OCDE n'est pas rellement indpendant) que n'y l'actuel prsident ni son prdcesseur n'y soit pour quelque chose et que cela se traduisait par une prcarisation de l'emploi et de l'augmentation de la fracture sociale (la France d'en haut est de plus en plus d'en haut et la France d'en bas est de plus en plus en bas).
Je ne parlerai pas de la stigmatisation des retraits nantis (a 1200 par moi ce que l'on peut comparer au la facture de trois mois de maquillage, a ce qu'a rapport le travail de trois ans dans une grande banque, les Stock option de certain, les revenus d'un premier ministre, le montant de la retraite d'un ancien prsident, les revenus de Monsieur Ushuaa, etc.)
Bon vous avez tous compris que je suis un Gaulliste (pour rappel le Gnral avait fait installer un compteur lectrique a Llise pour payer la consommation lectrique de l'appartement qu'il y occupait et que la soupe tait de rigueur a sa table)

----------


## Aqualys

Au nom d'un pragmatisme-ralisme autoproclam, d'aucun n'y peroit de populisme en ce cas, on nous impose, car ni ngociations ni discussions auprs de reprsentants lus, des textes qui selon la formule des sympathisants, on verra  ce qui en rsultera...

Quelle tristesse d'envisager l'avenir d'une socit sur ce type de raisonnement, car en fait justement aucune rflexion sur les consquences dans l'avenir. Alors faut-il croire que notre gouvernement n'a pas valu l'impact ? 

Quelles consquences ?
- On peut savoir qu'une rupture conventionnelle ne sera pas suprieure  une rupture abusive
- On peut savoir que les salaires pourront tre diminus
- On peut savoir que les heures de travail pourront tre augmentes
- On peut savoir qu'il n'y aura jamais de syndicaliste dans les TPE/PME
- On peut savoir que la pnibilit du travail sera  prouver par le salari
- On peut savoir que voter contre dans l'entreprise c'est tre licenci

----------


## Invit

> Leurs gros problmes est la complexit du droit du travail


Proposition de simplification du droit du travail : 
- contrat unique, le CDI
- interdiction des licenciements
- pas de priode d'essai
- 35h pour tous du lundi au samedi uniquement
- 5 semaines de congs pays pour tous + les absences exceptionnelles habituelles
- les jours fris "classiques pour" tous
- pas de jour de carence en cas d'arrt maladie, maintient de salaire

Le code du travail peut-tre trs simple, mais a va pas plaire aux dirigeants. La complexification vient de tout ce qu'ils ont obtenu pour s'loigner de ce que j'ai cit plus haut.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Proposition de simplification du droit du travail : 
> - contrat unique, le CDI
> - interdiction des licenciements
> - pas de priode d'essai
> - 35h pour tous du lundi au samedi uniquement
> - 5 semaines de congs pays pour tous + les absences exceptionnelles habituelles
> - les jours fris "classiques pour" tous
> - pas de jour de carence en cas d'arrt maladie, maintient de salaire


Ce serait dur d'employer du monde avec ces conditions. (il faut penser  la petite entreprise compos d'une seule personne, qui veut employer quelqu'un).
Tu ne peux pas toujours garantir un CDI, il n'y aura pas toujours du boulot...
35h dans certains domaine ce n'est pas assez (pour les ingnieurs c'est suffisant), mais si tu bosses dans un bar ou un restaurant tu ne peux pas dire en plein rush "j'ai fais mes heures je me casse".
Dans certains mtier on pourrait pointer, pour connaitre prcisment les heures de prsences et ce qui dpasse des 35h pourrait tre transform en RTT ou en paie. (si tu fais un quart d'heure de plus par jour, au bout de 140 jours travaill a pourrait faire une semaine de vacances, donc a ne marcherait pas dans toutes les entreprises)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Proposition de simplification du droit du travail : 
> - contrat unique, le CDI
> - interdiction des licenciements
> - pas de priode d'essai
> - 35h pour tous du lundi au samedi uniquement
> - 5 semaines de congs pays pour tous + les absences exceptionnelles habituelles
> - les jours fris "classiques pour" tous
> - pas de jour de carence en cas d'arrt maladie, maintient de salaire
> 
> Le code du travail peut-tre trs simple, mais a va pas plaire aux dirigeants. La complexification vient de tout ce qu'ils ont obtenu pour s'loigner de ce que j'ai cit plus haut.


Autant je suis d'accord sur quasiment tout, sauf sur l'interdiction du licenciement. Un patron doit pouvoir virer une personne qui ne fait pas correctement son boulot. Donc, le licenciement doit tre possible. Pour ma part, je pense que toute demande de licenciement devrait tre soumise aux prudhommes. Et cette commission devrait statuer uniquement sur le montant des indemnits (ou aucune en cas de faute vraiment lourde de la part du salari). De mme, les licenciements conomiques doivent tre possibles. Il est idiot de pousser une entreprise vers la liquidation parce qu'elle passe un mauvais moment. Je pense qu'en cas de reprise de l'activit, les salaris licencis doivent tre prioritaire pour la r-embauche. Et la socit doit tre suivie  la loupe pour s'assurer que les difficults sont relles et non artificielles.

----------


## Grogro

> - les jours fris "classiques pour" tous
> - pas de jour de carence en cas d'arrt maladie, maintient de salaire


En Alsace, c'est la norme (on a mme deux jours fris supplmentaires). Pas de jour de carence, maintien de 100% du salaire, un mois de pravis. Et devinez quoi, pour tous les intoxiqus  la pense unique nolibrale qui me lisent ? Ca marche, les travailleurs sont productifs. La scu est  l'quilibre. Personne ne fraude. Ni les travailleurs, ni mme le patronat local (taux de recouvrement des cotisation > 98%. A comparer aux 75% de la rgion PACA).

----------


## Terin

> H oui, d'ailleurs maintenant tu n'est plus un "salari" mais un "collaborateur" ... 
> 
> D'ailleurs en SSII, pour le client tu es un "Consultant",, tu as 23 ans, tu sort de ton cole d'ing et des que ERDF, le CEA, ALSTON ... veulent modifier fondamentalement leurs SI, ils font appelle  toi le "Consultant" de 23 ans .... C'est Beau la SMANTIQUE


C'est un systme aberrant, comment un pr-adulte peut dispenser des "conseils"  des entreprises ? Et le pire c'est qu'il faut avoir moins de 5 ans d'exprience aller  l'entretien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Terin

> Faux, le code du travail n'est pas le principal frein  l'embauche !!! 
> La principale barrire  lemploi voque est l incertitude sur la situation conomique  et la seconde barrire est le  manque de main-duvre comptente  
> source


Chacun son avis mais la situation conomique  c'est li  l'augmentation du chmage et  la baisse de la consommation, et a peut tre rellement rsolu par l'embauche en thorie, donc faux problme.

le  manque de main-duvre comptente , la principale raison faut la voir en interne, pour rduire les cots, on rduit les comptences des gens au strict minimum, on vite de leur laisser la moindre initiative ou prise de dcision il faut qu'il sois remplaable facilement et rapidement, mme leurs bureaux est  roulette.

"changer d'entreprise tous les 2 / 3 ans" c'est bien ce qu'on vous dit non pour progresser ?

Alors oui pour combler le manque de comptences de 10/15 ans de non formation et de turnover on cherche en URGENCE un expert dans son domaine, mais aussi dans le secteur d'activit de l'entreprise avec bien entendue plusieurs annes d'exprience sur un poste similaire. Et comme c'est urgent car "c'est la merde" on fera pas confiance  quelqu'un qui  pas le profil.

----------


## singman

Amusant la clause sur le CDI de chantier. La plupart des entreprises n'hsitent pas  la proposer communment depuis 5 ou 6 ans, pour maquiller du travail temporaire et s'viter des frais. Il est certain qu'un CDI, rvocable a tout moment, sans prime de prcarit et gnralement sans indemnits de licenciement, c'est quand mme bien plus tentant que le contrat d'intrim non ?  ::):

----------


## yolle

> le  manque de main-duvre comptente , la principale raison faut la voir en interne, pour rduire les cots, on rduit les comptences des gens au strict minimum, on vite de leur laisser la moindre initiative ou prise de dcision il faut qu'il sois remplaable facilement et rapidement, mme leurs bureaux est  roulette.


bien rsum.

"- bon tu sais faire quoi ?".
"- je code en java"

"- oui mais a part ca tu connais quoi ?''
"- je code en java"

"- oui mais mais bon, tu as un bac + 5, tu sais bien faire autre chose ?''
"- Oui bien sur je sais  .... je sais coder en java".

 ::lol:: ,  ::lol:: ,  ::lol::  .....

----------


## yolle

> Amusant la clause sur le CDI de chantier. La plupart des entreprises n'hsitent pas  la proposer communment depuis 5 ou 6 ans, pour maquiller du travail temporaire et s'viter des frais. Il est certain qu'un CDI, rvocable a tout moment, sans prime de prcarit et gnralement sans indemnits de licenciement, c'est quand mme bien plus tentant que le contrat d'intrim non ?


Normalement ces socits n'ont pas le droits de proposer ce type de contrats. Mais bon, il est bien connu que le code du travail est un entrave a la bonne marche des entreprises/viandards.

----------


## Zirak

> bien rsum.
> 
> "- bon tu sais faire quoi ?".
> "- je code en java"
> 
> "- oui mais a part ca tu connais quoi ?''
> "- je code en java"
> 
> "- oui mais mais bon, tu as un bac + 5, tu sais bien faire autre chose ?''
> ...


Ton codeur java, il ne s'appellerai pas Groot par hasard ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## yolle

> Ton codeur java, il ne s'appellerai pas Groot par hasard ?


Mme Groot ne se fait pas arnaquer. Dailleurs il faut appeler "Ingnieur dtudes et de Dveloppement" ou "Consultant" perso j'ai un pettit faible pour le deuxime terme mais bon. "Codeur", c'est pjoratif.

Quand on m'appelle "Consultant" J'ai une demi-dure, juste une demi ...  mais bon, ca le fait quand mme  ::lol::

----------


## marcellog19

> Le principal but est de rduire l'*incertitude* financiere lie aux indemnits de licenciements. La France est l'un des rares pays en Europe a ne pas les plafonner. L'ide est donc de permettre aux boites francaises d'anticiper ce qu'elles risquent "au pire" et de ne pas geler des investissements pour rien : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi.
> Accessoirement cela permettra aussi :
> - d'attirer des investisseurs trangers pour qui l'incertitude actuelle est un repoussoir : plus d'investissements => plus d'emploi
> - d'aligner plus de pays europens sur les memes regles, car il s'agit aussi d'une stratgie Europenne ! Meilleure intgration => meilleure conomie => plus d'emplois.
> Enfin j'ai l'impression que beaucoup de personnes dans ce forum idalisent la justice : faire une confiance aveugle aux juges des prud'hommes pour etre impartial en toutes circonstances me semble dplac : l'affaire du "mur des cons" a bien montr qu'il y a des juges orients politiquement. Donc pour viter de possibles "injustices", je pense qu'il est parfaitement justifi d'instaurer un bareme contraignant.


S'il y a moins d'investissement ce n'est pas tant li aux indemnits de licenciement qu' la hausse spectaculaire de la part des bnfices reverss aux actionnaires. Elle est pass de 4%  13% en 30 ans. Voila ce qui a frein l'investissement et donc l'emploi !!

----------


## marcellog19

> Bref si on ne vote pas comme toi, on n'a "rien compris a la vie", belle ouverture d'esprit. Je ne sais pas si tu appelles au vote FN ou FI, ce qui a peu d'importance car ce ne sont vraiment que les 2 faces d'une meme piece, mais laisse moi te dire : en politique les extremes ne sont jamais une solution.


Ton esprit n'est pas non plus ultra ouvert. Comparer FN et FI : teins BFM.
Autant je veux bien prendre en compte ton avis et dbattre sur le sujet mais l c'est juste pas possible.
La France Insoumise n'est pas l'extrme (coucou LO, coucou NPA, coucou PC), c'est juste la gauche, humaniste, progressiste. Je t'invite  lire l'Avenir en Commun ou les livrets thmatiques pour te faire une vrai opinion.

----------


## marcellog19

> Non tu as rien compris. 16 (priv) + 5 (public) = 21 millions de personnes qui sont/recherchent le statut de salari. Sur ces 21 millions tu en as 6.2 millions inscrites (toute catgorie)  Pole Emploi soit un peu moins de 30%.


Tu t'es un peu plant dans ton calcul 
16 (priv) + 5 (public) + 6.2 (chomeur) = 27.2 millions qui sont/recherchent le statut de salari.
Sur ces 27.2 millions, tes chomeurs reprsentent donc 23%

----------


## yolle

> Tu t'es un peu plant dans ton calcul 
> 16 (priv) + 5 (public) + 6.2 (chomeur) = 27.2 millions qui sont/recherchent le statut de salari.
> Sur ces 27.2 millions, tes chomeurs reprsentent donc 23%


Bon alors c'est bon, un moment j'ai eu peur, ... bon lconomie repart, le chomage baisse, c'est la Fteeeeeeeee ..... !

----------


## marcellog19

> En Alsace, c'est la norme (on a mme deux jours fris supplmentaires). Pas de jour de carence, maintien de 100% du salaire, un mois de pravis. Et devinez quoi, pour tous les intoxiqus  la pense unique nolibrale qui me lisent ? Ca marche, les travailleurs sont productifs. La scu est  l'quilibre. Personne ne fraude. Ni les travailleurs, ni mme le patronat local (taux de recouvrement des cotisation > 98%. A comparer aux 75% de la rgion PACA).


Il me semble que ce qui est fait en Alsace tait la base du programme de la FI, l'Avenir en Commun, non ?

----------


## marcellog19

> Bon alors c'est bon, un moment j'ai eu peur, ... bon lconomie repart, le chomage baisse, c'est la Fteeeeeeeee ..... !


Ma remarque n'tait en rien pour discrditer la finalit de ton raisonnement mais juste pour remettre l'glise au centre du village ;-)

----------


## yolle

> Ma remarque n'tait en rien pour discrditer la finalit de ton raisonnement mais juste pour remettre l'glise au centre du village ;-)


Tinquite  :;): , j'avais compris mais cela reste des chiffres compltement hallucinants. En gros cela se situe quand mme entre 23% et 25% (a la louche).

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs en SSII, pour le client tu es un "Consultant",, tu as 23 ans, tu sort de ton cole d'ing et des que ERDF, le CEA, ALSTON ... veulent modifier fondamentalement leurs SI, ils font appelle  toi le "Consultant" de 23 ans .... C'est Beau la SMANTIQUE


Ouais, enfin tu vas peut-tre bosser sur le projet, mais tu seras pas l'architecte, le chef de projet ou le lead dev  23 ans. Ou alors si le client fait a c'est qu'il est compltement con.

----------


## Grogro

Du junior vendu comme un expert ayant de la bouteille par un commercial un peu retors, a s'est dj vu pourtant.  ::mouarf::

----------


## yolle

> Du junior vendu comme un expert ayant de la bouteille par un commercial un peu retors, a s'est dj vu pourtant.


Noooooooonnnnnnnnnnnn, t'es Srieux ????????.   :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Ouais, enfin tu vas peut-tre bosser sur le projet, mais tu seras pas l'architecte, le chef de projet ou le lead dev  23 ans. Ou alors si le client fait a c'est qu'il est compltement con.


J'ai dj vu des leads dev et des architectes dans la vingtaine avec tellement pas d'xp qu'ils n'avaient jamais particip (je parle mme pas de mener !)  un projet du recueil du besoin au premier dploiement.

Donc bon ... Comment te dire ...

C'est en fait assez simple, en sous traitant son informatique, le client *perd* ipso facto la comptence informatique. C'est un principe de base dans tout processus industriel (le dveloppement logiciel n'est pas un processus industriel mais passons), quand tu sous traites une comptence, tu perds cette comptence, tu dois donc peser le pour et le contre avec la plus grande prudence avant de sous traiter.

Du coup le client n'est pas con, il est incomptent. Littralement. Il n'a pas la comptence pour juger puisqu'il paie les SS2I pour le faire  sa place. C'est une erreur majeure, fondamentale, dramatique qui est monnaie courante dans les entreprises franaises, et c'est une curiosit franaise, dans le monde anglo-saxon a ne fonctionne pas comme a, la majorit des informaticiens sont chez les clients finaux, les prestas servent  boucher les trous,  occuper un poste spcifique pour une dure dtermine pour un besoin spcifique, etc ... Tel que a devrait tre aussi chez nous.

Mais on est en France.

----------


## mister3957

> C'est en fait assez simple, en sous traitant son informatique, le client *perd* ipso facto la comptence informatique. C'est un principe de base dans tout processus industriel (le dveloppement logiciel n'est pas un processus industriel mais passons), quand tu sous traites une comptence, tu perds cette comptence, tu dois donc peser le pour et le contre avec la plus grande prudence avant de sous traiter.


Pas forcment, il y a bien d'autres raisons que l'incomptence motivant la dlgation du travail  une ESN. Pourquoi tu envoies un colis par LaPoste alors que tu peux trs bien aller le dposer toi mme ? Pourquoi tu te fais livrer une pizza alors que tu peux trs bien aller la chercher toi mme ? Pourquoi tu prends une femme de mnage alors que tu peux trs bien nettoyer ta maison tout seul ?

Dans l'informatique c'est pareil, il y a beaucoup de sujets qu'il est prfrable de dlguer tout en sachant le faire soit mme (temps, sous sous, matrise de la masse salariale, responsabilit, visibilit, gestion humaine  moyen / long terme, cohsion d'quipe  construire, communication interne  tablir etc.)

Et embaucher n'est pas synonyme non plus de matrise de la comptence, les mecs peuvent se barrer trs rapidement pour tout un tas de raisons  commencer par l'ennuie, le sentiment de stagner parce que lorsqu'on les a embauch, a avait un sens pour eux, et depuis, la TMA a les gonfle. Et sous traiter n'empche pas d'influencer, de suivre, de matriser les choix et ne pas perdre la comptence, la connaissance et le suivi en interne par les historiques, les piliers, les fondateurs de l'entreprise.

Il n'y a que les "mecs du conseil" des grands entreprises  Paris pour fonctionner comme a et on sait trs bien que bien qu'ils sont une toute petite minorit, ils font le plus grand du bruit, comme Apple.

----------


## foetus

> Ha bon! on arrte la mthode globale  nos enfant devront lire et comprendre un livre au lieu de juste le reconnaitre...


Mme les livres ont t touchs  ::whistle::  : les minences ont dcid que l'imparfait/ pass simple sont trop compliqus et on passe au prsent.
Sans parler des mots jugs difficiles, dgradants ou trop vieux : manouche, saltimbanque, vagabond, ...

----------


## Marco46

> Pas forcment, il y a bien d'autres raisons que l'incomptence motivant la dlgation du travail  une ESN.


Je dis l'inverse. Je dis que c'est parce que tu dlgues la comptence que tu la perds !




> Pourquoi tu envoies un colis par LaPoste alors que tu peux trs bien aller le dposer toi mme ? Pourquoi tu te fais livrer une pizza alors que tu peux trs bien aller la chercher toi mme ? Pourquoi tu prends une femme de mnage alors que tu peux trs bien nettoyer ta maison tout seul ?


Tu parles de tches prcises qui ne constituent pas un cur de mtier.

Quand une assurance ou une banque emploie une majorit de presta j'hallucine total. Leur mtier c'est avant toute chose de grer et de crer de l'information.




> Dans l'informatique c'est pareil, il y a beaucoup de sujets qu'il est prfrable de dlguer tout en sachant le faire soit mme (temps, sous sous, matrise de la masse salariale, responsabilit, visibilit, gestion humaine  moyen / long terme, cohsion d'quipe  construire, communication interne  tablir etc.)


Non si tu dlgues tu ne sais plus faire. Si t'as besoin de faire voluer ton SI et que tu n'as plus de dev / archi / devops en interne tu ne sais plus le faire voluer, tu dpends entirement de tes prestas.




> Et embaucher n'est pas synonyme non plus de matrise de la comptence, les mecs peuvent se barrer trs rapidement pour tout un tas de raisons  commencer par l'ennuie, le sentiment de stagner parce que lorsqu'on les a embauch, a avait un sens pour eux, et depuis, la TMA a les gonfle.


C'est bien plus stable que des prestas. Des prestas tous les 3 ans maxi a s'en va naturellement, tu perds toute la connaissance mtier et d'entreprise accumule et tu dois reformer from scratch. a cote une fortune, a aussi non valu ni pris en compte.

Le seul avantage du presta c'est que c'est flexible, or justement a devrait tre rgl par Sa Seigneurie Omnisciente et Omnipotente Macron dans les mois qui viennent.




> Et sous traiter n'empche pas d'influencer, de suivre, de matriser les choix et ne pas perdre la comptence, la connaissance et le suivi en interne par les historiques, les piliers, les fondateurs de l'entreprise.


C'est une consquence mcanique, tu ne sais plus ce qu'est du dveloppement, je veux dire concrtement puisque tu as dlgu la comptence. Pour rester comptent il faut pratiquer. Je ne compte plus les chefs d'entreprises et de services qui me disaient "je connais bien le dveloppement j'en ai fait 10 ans ya 30 ans", le genre de mec qui confondent Java et JavaScript.

----------


## ManusDei

> Du coup le client n'est pas con, il est incomptent. Littralement. Il n'a pas la comptence pour juger puisqu'il paie les SS2I pour le faire  sa place. C'est une erreur majeure, fondamentale, dramatique qui est monnaie courante dans les entreprises franaises, et c'est une curiosit franaise, dans le monde anglo-saxon a ne fonctionne pas comme a, la majorit des informaticiens sont chez les clients finaux, les prestas servent  boucher les trous,  occuper un poste spcifique pour une dure dtermine pour un besoin spcifique, etc ... Tel que a devrait tre aussi chez nous.


C'est une question comptable, et c'est pas si con que a en fait (du point de vue comptable). Dj les sous-traitants tu peux les virer quand tu veux, donc tu as une certaines flexibilit au besoin. Mais c'est surtout utile du ct des impts car les sous-traitants en info sont rangs dans la case investissement R&D, et non dans la case "dpenses de fonctionnement". Sans compter le CIR qui fait qu'un sous-traitant cote probablement au final bien moins cher qu'un interne (surtout si en plus il est pay 20% de moins qu'un interne...).

----------


## Gunny

> J'ai dj vu des leads dev et des architectes dans la vingtaine avec tellement pas d'xp qu'ils n'avaient jamais particip (je parle mme pas de mener !)  un projet du recueil du besoin au premier dploiement.
> 
> Donc bon ... Comment te dire ...
> 
> C'est en fait assez simple, en sous traitant son informatique, le client *perd* ipso facto la comptence informatique. C'est un principe de base dans tout processus industriel (le dveloppement logiciel n'est pas un processus industriel mais passons), quand tu sous traites une comptence, tu perds cette comptence, tu dois donc peser le pour et le contre avec la plus grande prudence avant de sous traiter.
> 
> Du coup le client n'est pas con, il est incomptent. Littralement. Il n'a pas la comptence pour juger puisqu'il paie les SS2I pour le faire  sa place. C'est une erreur majeure, fondamentale, dramatique qui est monnaie courante dans les entreprises franaises, et c'est une curiosit franaise, dans le monde anglo-saxon a ne fonctionne pas comme a,* la majorit des informaticiens sont chez les clients finaux, les prestas servent  boucher les trous,  occuper un poste spcifique pour une dure dtermine pour un besoin spcifique, etc* ... Tel que a devrait tre aussi chez nous.
> 
> Mais on est en France.


Tout  fait d'accord, le "tout SSII" est typiquement franais et tout le monde y perd... sauf les SSII elles-mmes. C'est un systme malsain.
Au Danemark je confirme que a marche comme tu le dcris en gras. Les entreprises ici dfendent bec et ongles leur savoir informatique, les postes dans l'IT sont en majorit internes et trs valoriss. Elles y gagnent, et les employs aussi. Les socits de service ont nanmoins leur place et sont en bonne sant, et elles font le boulot que tu dcris.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pourquoi beaucoup d'entreprises franaises prfrent passer par une SSII au lieu d'embaucher des dveloppeurs ?
C'est juste parce que c'est ultra pnible de recruter et de remplir de la paperasse ou il y autre chose ?

----------


## Zirak

> C'est juste parce que c'est ultra pnible de recruter et de remplir de la paperasse ou il y autre chose ?


Les plus no-libraux en adimiration devant notre "ami" Emmanuel, te diront que c'est  cause de la difficult  licencier, car on n'est pas sr de toujours avoir du boulot, tout a tout a. 

C'est surtout qu'en France, on prfre dpenser 50 tout de suite, mme si cela signifie en repayer 150 derrire, que de payer 100 directement. J'ai l'impression que l'on n'arrive pas  avoir de vision  long terme, on est press d'tre "aussi riche" que les voisins, mais sans se rendre compte que cela ne se fait pas en un jour, on fait toujours au moins cher et au plus rapide, quitte  payer 5 fois plus  la fin.

Donc comme le disait ManusDei, les SSII sont parfaites pour a, tu ne perds pas de temps en recrutement, et quand la mission est "finie", tu peux virer le mec sans aller aux prud'hommes. Bon aprs faut reprendre 1 presta tous les 3 ans pour la maintenance, et payer les 150 patchs correctifs rajouts annes aprs annes, mais la plupart du temps les responsables ont dj chang de boite entre temps, alors tout le monde s'en fou, c'est "je fais mon investissement merdique, et aprs moi advienne que pourra" ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc comme le disait ManusDei, les SSII sont parfaites pour a, tu ne perds pas de temps en recrutement, et quand la mission est "finie", tu peux virer le mec sans aller aux prud'hommes.


D'accord.
Mais si le client vire le prestataire de service et que la SSII ne parvient pas  lui retrouver une mission, le prestataire va se faire virer, pourquoi l a passe ?

Donc peut tre qu'avec les CDI de chantier de Macron, les entreprises passeront moins par les SSII ?

----------


## Invit

> Du coup le client n'est pas con, il est incomptent. Littralement. Il n'a pas la comptence pour juger puisqu'il paie les SS2I pour le faire  sa place.


Il y a des limites. Je suis compltement incomptent dans le BTP, pourtant si on me prsente un mec de 25 ans comme tant le chef de chantier ou l'architecte principal responsable de la construction de ma baraque, je me dis qu'on me prend pour un con.
Sans tre technique, a semble assez vident qu'un mec de 25 ans sorti d'cole  23 n'a pas d avoir beaucoup d'expriences o il a t responsable de la refonte du SI d'un tablissement bancaire.

Est-ce que le tout SSII est si frquent que a ? Si je regarde les clients de la mienne, tous ont un mlange de devs internes et de prestas et le DSI est systmatiquement interne.

----------


## Daranc

> Tout  fait d'accord, le "tout SSII" est typiquement franais et tout le monde y perd... sauf les SSII elles-mmes.


Je ne peux que confirmer . Embauche d'une personne au service informatique dans notre socit ( attention service informatique juste compter le nombre de PC et grer la distribution des clavier ::mouarf::  tout le reste est sous trait) depuis larrive de cette personne , en deux mois lconomie de dveloppement doutils et d'ajustement des requtes,  payer son salaire annuel)  ::weird::  
une seule personne

----------


## Terin

Les entreprises savent qu'elles n'ont pas les comptences, le problme c'est quelles ne savent pas par o commencer. Et comment fait on ?

Bah on fait un audit via une socit de conseil  ::mouarf::  et c'est l que c'est malhonnte, internaliser les comptences c'est tuer sa branche prestation de service?

Du coup elles vous conseillent de crer des services informatique par le haut, en embauchant des cadres, des responsables, des manageurs mais surtout pas des gens ayant des comptences technique, et ces gens l sont oblig de faire appelle  la mme socit pour faire des audit plaant encore des consultants et qui vont eux mmes plac d'autres consultants techniques. Comme l'entreprise fait confiance  la socit de conseil elle trouve rien redire, les petits cadres ont des responsabilits et justifient leurs existences par leurs nombres de consultant  grer.

Bon aujourd'hui les entreprises s'en sont rendus compte, et les relations client/SSII n'ont jamais t aussi tendu, il y a eu des rorganisations et maintenant les consultant sont regard avec mfiance et c'est bien eux qui supportent cette pression, cette baisse des salaires ...

----------


## Terin

> D'accord.
> Mais si le client vire le prestataire de service et que la SSII ne parvient pas  lui retrouver une mission, le prestataire va se faire virer, pourquoi l a passe ?
> 
> Donc peut tre qu'avec les CDI de chantier de Macron, les entreprises passeront moins par les SSII ?


C'est exactement mon avis, aux gens de l'IT en entreprise de proposer cette solution et surtout d'essayer de prendre en compte l'ensemble des comptences de la personne pour la faire ventuellement volu sur d'autres projets via un VRAI CDI.

----------


## Lokken

> C'est exactement mon avis, aux gens de l'IT en entreprise de proposer cette solution et surtout d'essayer de prendre en compte l'ensemble des comptences de la personne pour la faire ventuellement volu sur d'autres projets via un VRAI CDI.


[IRONIE]
Cela fait longtemps que ces gens l n'ont plus aucune comptences en quoi que ce soit, hors viter les ennuis. Sinon on aurait pas autant besoin de prestataires  ::D: 
Et en tant qu'interne, on ne va pas proposer de poste  quelqu'un de comptent : il risquerait de prendre ta place 
[/IRONIE]

----------


## Terin

> [IRONIE]
> Cela fait longtemps que ces gens l n'ont plus aucune comptences en quoi que ce soit, hors viter les ennuis. Sinon on aurait pas autant besoin de prestataires 
> Et en tant qu'interne, on ne va pas proposer de poste  quelqu'un de comptent : il risquerait de prendre ta place 
> [/IRONIE]


J'ai dis l'It, je parlais pas de l'arme de petit cadre et manageur en costume  ::mouarf:: 

Pourquoi on cherche uniquement des gens avec la *PASSION* ? C'est bien pour tre sur que le mec prennent pas ta place.

----------


## Saverok

> Donc peut tre qu'avec les CDI de chantier de Macron, les entreprises passeront moins par les SSII ?


Je pense que oui car les SSII n'auront plus aucune valeur ajoute pour les prestations.
Aujourd'hui, l'intrt de passer par une SSII pour un client est de ne pas supporter les cots RH.
Avec le CDD de chantiers, la contrainte des cots RH n'existe plus.
Pour les clients, c'est une aubaine car le surcot SSII, particulirement lev, n'a plus lieu d'tre ce qui va avoir un impact direct sur les TJM.

----------


## Franois C

Ayant peu suivi les actualits sur la rforme du code du travail, j'ai trouv ce site http://ugict.cgt.fr/ordonnances/ qui explique bien ces ordonnances.
Et assez d'accord avec le commentaire de Saverok...

----------


## yolle

> j'ai trouv ce site http://ugict.cgt.fr/ordonnances/


Effectivement, je m"tais focalis sur le contrat de chantier mais le reste est bien aussi  ::weird::

----------


## mister3957

> Ayant peu suivi les actualits sur la rforme du code du travail, j'ai trouv ce site http://ugict.cgt.fr/ordonnances/ qui explique bien ces ordonnances.
> Et assez d'accord avec le commentaire de Saverok...


La cgt a la rputation de parfaitement rsumer les choses en toute objectivit, c'est bien connu...

----------


## GPPro

> Je pense que oui car les SSII n'auront plus aucune valeur ajoute pour les prestations.
> Aujourd'hui, l'intrt de passer par une SSII pour un client est de ne pas supporter les cots RH.
> Avec le CDD de chantiers, la contrainte des cots RH n'existe plus.
> Pour les clients, c'est une aubaine car le surcot SSII, particulirement lev, n'a plus lieu d'tre ce qui va avoir un impact direct sur les TJM.


Pas sr, les SSII vendent de la comptence au moins autant que les facilits RH (ok, quand on a vu l'autre cot du miroir a fait rigoler, mais c'est ce qui est vendu), donc  voir l'impact de cette rforme, pas forcment aussi ngative que a pour les SSII.

----------


## Daranc

> La cgt a la rputation de parfaitement rsumer les choses en toute objectivit, c'est bien connu...


certes on va dire que le discours de la cgt est un petit peu partisan, mais le code du travail n'est devenu ce monstrueux pav que pour limiter les abus entre employeurs et salaris
rgler les conflits. le rsum des ordonnances du Mdecin du travail E.Macron est quand mme bien proche de ce qui y est expos. Ce n'est pas une rforme mais une casse pur et 
simple. voir le dialogue social (pas de syndicat , juste une reprsentant du personnel) ce qui est juste la premire mine dans la negociation, combien de reprsentant ont la culture
gnrale servant  comprendre tous les tenant et aboutissants d'un simle contrat ( combien se font dj avoir avec un simple crdit  la consommation?) le truc c'est de mettre un 
individu seul sur lequel on va pouvoir mettre une norme pression, pour en faire le responsable, d'un truc pourri au possible qui aura force de loi.
Jaurs demandait ou tait la vrai violence: celui qui se battait dans la rue pour ces conditions de vie ou celui qui assit dans un salon autour d'un verre dcid de ce qu'il tait besoin
de laisser aux gens pour vivre.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ayant peu suivi les actualits sur la rforme du code du travail, j'ai trouv ce site http://ugict.cgt.fr/ordonnances/ qui explique bien ces ordonnances.


Pas vraiment en fait. 
Si je regarde que le premier exemple sur les licenciements abusifs, il y a plein de clauses comme le harclement qui font sauter la limite haute de la fourchette.
Et c'est applicable au deuxime exemple aussi, donc je pense que je vais m'abstenir de regarder les suivants.

http://daempartners.com/eclairage/or...-licenciement/

----------


## Franois C

> Pas vraiment en fait. 
> Si je regarde que le premier exemple sur les licenciements abusifs, il y a plein de clauses comme le harclement qui font sauter la limite haute de la fourchette.
> Et c'est applicable au deuxime exemple aussi, donc je pense que je vais m'abstenir de regarder les suivants.
> 
> http://daempartners.com/eclairage/or...-licenciement/


Merci pour ton article, je suis en train de le lire.

Et effectivement, je suis d'accord: ce n'est pas trs objectif, je souhaitais partager de l'information.
D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas pens mais il y avait aussi https://loitravail.lol/.

----------


## yolle

> Pas vraiment en fait. 
> Si je regarde que le premier exemple sur les licenciements abusifs, il y a plein de clauses comme le harclement qui font sauter la limite haute de la fourchette.http://daempartners.com/eclairage/or...-licenciement/


Yah ............ va prouver un Harclement devant les prud-homme  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:  faut tre un peu srieux. De plus la CGT n'invente rien, se sont les ordonnances, c'est tout. Elle annonce, il y a aucune extrapolation, ay, c'est pass, valid au Conseil des ministres ..... . Les trucs du genre "C'est sujet  caution, a vient du site de la CGT ..."  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: . Elle reprends simplement ce que mets en place le gouvernement.

----------


## Zirak

Rooo arrte de te plaindre, 2 mois de salaire max en cas de licenciement abusif, quand tu as X annes d'anciennet dans une boite, c'est largement suffisant comme indemnit pour te retourner et garder ta famille  l'abri du besoin...  ::aie::  

Sinon +1 pour prouver le harclement, qu'il soit moral ou sexuel, en gnral il n'y a trace ni crite, ni tmoin, et quand il y a tmoin, encore faut-il qu'ils veuillent bien tmoigner sans avoir peur de perdre leur place derrire. Je connais un directeur de PME, qui a actuellement 5 attaques en justice en son nom propre par 5 ex-employs, pour harclement moral justement, et soit il joue trs bien la comdie, soit a lui en frle une sans toucher l'autre, car il n'a pas l'air plus inquiet que a...

----------


## yolle

> Rooo arrte de te plaindre, 2 mois de salaire max en cas de licenciement abusif, quand tu as X annes d'anciennet dans une boite, c'est largement suffisant comme indemnit pour te retourner et garder ta famille  l'abri du besoin...


Aben-ouais , c'est la fte ........................ !

----------


## ManusDei

> Yah ............ va prouver un Harclement devant les prud-homme


Ben dans ce cas l je vois pas ce que a change. Si tu n'arrives pas  le prouver aujourd'hui tu n'auras rien aujourd'hui, c'est pas le plafond qui va y changer quoi que ce soit.




> faut tre un peu srieux. De plus la CGT n'invente rien, se sont les ordonnances, c'est tout. Elle annonce, il y a aucune extrapolation. Les trucs du genre "C'est sujet  caution, a vient du site de la CGT ..."   . Elle reprends simplement ce que mets en place le gouvernement.


Le deuxime cas c'est la femme enceinte (a va, c'est assez facile  prouver a ?) et dans ce cas il n'y a pas de limite haute  l'indemnit. Contrairement  ce qu'indique la CGT. 

PS : Vous pouvez brancher vos cerveaux deux minutes ? On parle de vrifications basiques l c'est pas la peine de foutre de la gueule de Ryu avec ses fakes si vous en faites autant.
PPS : Et non, je n'ai pas d'avis ferme sur cette loi, j'ai juste pass une bonne partie de mes activits politiques cet t  vrifier des infos et dmonter des fakes en pagaille. Vous tes juste le dernier maillon de la chane quand je commence srieusement  en avoir ras les couilles.

----------


## yolle

> Ben dans ce cas l je vois pas ce que a change. Si tu n'arrives pas  le prouver aujourd'hui tu n'auras rien aujourd'hui, c'est pas le plafond qui va y changer quoi que ce soit.
> 
> 
> Le deuxime cas c'est la femme enceinte (a va, c'est assez facile  prouver a ?) et dans ce cas il n'y a pas de limite haute  l'indemnit. Contrairement  ce qu'indique la CGT. 
> 
> PS : Vous pouvez brancher vos cerveaux deux minutes ? On parle de vrifications basiques l c'est pas la peine de foutre de la gueule de Ryu avec ses fakes si vous en faites autant.
> PPS : Et non, je n'ai pas d'avis ferme sur cette loi, j'ai juste pass une bonne partie de mes activits politiques cet t  vrifier des infos et dmonter des fakes en pagaille. Vous tes juste le dernier maillon de la chane quand je commence srieusement  en avoir ras les couilles.


tu me bien fais marrer toi  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> tu me bien fais marrer toi


http://www.gouvernement.fr/les-ordon...ialogue-social
Ordonnance 3, page 4. 
Je te met mme le lien vers l'article mentionn
https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...XT000006072050

----------


## Grogro

> Pas sr, les SSII vendent de la comptence au moins autant que les facilits RH (ok, quand on a vu l'autre cot du miroir a fait rigoler, mais c'est ce qui est vendu), donc  voir l'impact de cette rforme, pas forcment aussi ngative que a pour les SSII.


Surtout que ce sont les SSII, qui par le biais du Syntec, rclament  corps et  cris le CDI-chantier depuis des annes et des annes. Ce n'est pas pour mettre en pril leur business model. Externaliser pour un grand groupe, c'est surtout diminuer (sur le papier) la masse salariale, donc les cots d'exploitation. Comme a l'actionnaire qui a hrit de papa-maman et qui n'y bite strictement rien au mtier (forcment, il faut avoir dj travaill dans sa vie pour cela), il est content en CA. C'est LA raison principale qui surpasse de loin tous les autres motifs plus ou moins rationnels d'externalisation. CAPEX vs OPEX. En somme c'est un jeu d'criture comptable qui masque des cots d'exploitation, peu importe si a cote N fois plus cher au final. 

Pendant ce temps, les SSII pourront foutre dehors leurs seniors avec un motif bidon, sans indemnisation, pour les remplacer par des jeunes diplms crevant de prcarit  un salaire toujours plus proche du SMIC. Et virer les intercontrats quitte  faire encore plus de la merde le jour o ils dcrochent un autre grand contrat. Faire illusion aprs tout, ils savent faire. Pour un temps. Et mme s'ils finissent par se faire drfrencer, ils trouveront toujours d'autres pigeons auprs de qui refaire la mme merde, parce que quand on est externe le temps de comprendre rellement le mtier du client et ses besoins, on approche dangereusement des trois ans dj.

----------


## Grogro

> Ben dans ce cas l je vois pas ce que a change. Si tu n'arrives pas  le prouver aujourd'hui tu n'auras rien aujourd'hui, c'est pas le plafond qui va y changer quoi que ce soit.


Ce que a va changer, c'est que les grands groupes, pas les TPE/PME qui n'ont pas la trsorerie ncessaires, auront open bar pour licencier n'importe qui, n'importe comment, pour des motifs bidons, puisque le risque financier, dj faible pour eux, sera parfaitement budgtis dans le pire des cas. Sachant que :

1/ Le dlai pour le recours au prud'homme a t rduit  un an,
2/ La procdure s'est considrablement complexifie dans les faits pour le travailleur ordinaire que le nombre de recours aux prud'hommes s'est effondr depuis un an,
3/ Les plafonds seront tellement bas qu'ils ne couvriront mme pas les frais de justice d'annes de procdures pour faire valoir ses droits, avec toujours le risque pour le travailleur plaignant d'tre blacklist  vie de tout employeur potentiel en France pour avoir intent un recours,
4/ L est le plus choquant, c'est qu'on parle de plafonner les indemnits pour les licenciement *ABUSIFS* (histoire que le message rentre bien)***. Tu connais la notion d'ala moral ( cf. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al%C3%A9a_moral ) ? Pour trancher un dilemme moral qui ne concerne que les TPE (une forte indemnit aux prud'homme mettant en danger 1d10 emplois), le gouvernement cre juste une trs forte incitation conomique  la triche au niveau macro. Concept de base en co encore une fois : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Incentive .
5/ La charge de la preuve repose sur le travailleur qui a sacrifi des annes de sa vie pour faire inutilement tourner la roue, pas sur le patronat. 

*** : Et qu'on ne vienne pas me parler des problmatiques de vice de forme  quand au mme moment, le gouvernement introduit un "droit  l'erreur"  vis--vis de l'administration pour tout le monde, travailleur comme  possdant. Ca c'est une rvolution que je dfend de bon coeur et pour  laquelle je flicite le gouvernement. Tout n'est pas tout noir.

Seul rsultat  venir, puisque cette politique est dans la continuit de TOUTES les politiques suivies en France depuis 1983 chaque fois qu'on rforme le "travail" ( savoir une fois tous les 2 ans en moyenne) : toujours plus de chmage des seniors, moins de mobilit puisque beaucoup plus de risques  changer de poste, toujours plus de diminution du niveau de vie puisque les revenus augmenteront encore plus lentement. Toujours plus de dpenses sociales pour financer le chmage systmique. Et toujours plus de prcarit pour les juniors, donc par ricochet moins d'pargne, moins d'investissement, moins de consommation, et des rendements locatifs toujours plus bas pour les seniors.

Edit :  la dcharge du gouvernement, malgr les gigantesques risques systmiques que comporte cette loi, loi qui est d'ailleurs d'une complexit effarante au mme titre que la loi El-Khonnerie, il y a rellement la volont d'largir la ngociation au travail aux 95% d'entreprise qui en tait de facto exclues. Sauf qu'on est pas en Allemagne, on est jamais sorti de la fodalit en France comme le rappelle trs bien Guillaume Duval d'alter co (un vrai spcialiste de l'Allemagne). La ngociation salariale, a n'existe pas en France et a n'a jamais exist. Tout n'est que rapport de force dans un sens comme dans l'autre. C'est culturel, la culture d'entreprise est comme a en France et c'est peut-tre un hritage de notre jacobinisme. La "flexicurit" n'existe que dans des cultures o la *coopration* est possible. Pas dans une culture de la dfiance o le risque de se la faire mettre par derrire est trop lev pour accorder une quelconque confiance a priori. 

Vous voulez comprendre pourquoi ? Essayez par vous-mme ce simulateur : http://ncase.me/trust/

https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/...f-negotiation/
https://phys.org/news/2017-04-evolut...er-memory.html

*"Cooperation emerges when groups are small and memories are long, study finds"
*
Je vous laisse relier les points avec notre culture d'entreprise des SSII et notre fonctionnement en prestation.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le chmage des "seniors" (a.k.a plus de 40 ans) va littralement exploser puisqu'ils pourront tre foutus  la porte sans aucun risque. Les mmes seniors qui ont  financer les tudes de leurs enfants.


Au moins  une poque c'tait un (petit) boulot de perdu un autre de retrouv. Ce n'est plus le cas depuis longtemps. Et je ne parle pas des juniors puisque ces petits cons sont incapables de la moindre rvolte ils mritent donc d'avoir ce qu'ils ont.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Jaurs demandait ou tait la vrai violence: celui qui se battait dans la rue pour ces conditions de vie ou celui qui assit dans un salon autour d'un verre dcid de ce qu'il tait besoin
> de laisser aux gens pour vivre.





> Il y a trois sortes de violence. La premire, mre de toutes les autres, est la violence institutionnelle, celle qui lgalise et perptue les dominations, les oppressions et les exploitations, celle qui crase et lamine des millions dhommes dans ses rouages silencieux et bien huils.
> La seconde est la violence rvolutionnaire, qui nat de la volont dabolir la premire.
> La troisime est la violence rpressive, qui a pour objet dtouffer la seconde en se faisant lauxiliaire et la complice de la premire violence, celle qui engendre toutes les autres.
> Il ny a pas de pire hypocrisie de nappeler violence que la seconde, en feignant doublier la premire, qui la fait natre, et la troisime qui la tue. 
> Hlder Pessoa Cmara


 pour une fois je cite un vque, profitez-en a ne m'arrive pas souvent  ::aie::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Seul rsultat  venir, puisque cette politique est dans la continuit de TOUTES les politiques suivies en France depuis 1983 chaque fois qu'on rforme le "travail" ( savoir une fois tous les 2 ans en moyenne) : toujours plus de chmage des seniors, moins de mobilit puisque beaucoup plus de risques  changer de poste, toujours plus de diminution du niveau de vie puisque les revenus augmenteront encore plus lentement. Toujours plus de dpenses sociales pour financer le chmage systmique. Et toujours plus de prcarit pour les juniors, donc par ricochet moins d'pargne, moins d'investissement, moins de consommation, et des rendements locatifs toujours plus bas pour les seniors.


Aprs on viendra - faussement - s'tonner que les franais n'aiment pas les rformes...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Rooo arrte de te plaindre, 2 mois de salaire max en cas de licenciement abusif, quand tu as X annes d'anciennet dans une boite, c'est largement suffisant comme indemnit pour te retourner et garder ta famille  l'abri du besoin...


Heu, la famille, l tu vois la vie en rose. Ce qui se passe - et ne me dites pas "t'exagres !" car je l'ai souvent observ - la p'tite femme du nouveau chmeur cesse de trouver son mari intressant et demande le divorce. Et comme la magistrature est une institution matriarcale c'est la femme qui a toujours le dessus, le pauvre hre(tro) se retrouve donc tout seul, ses enfants, outre qu'ils sont confis systmatiquement  la femme, il ne les voit plus. De toute faon ils ne s'intresse plus  lui n'tant plus capable de leur payer le dernier smartphone. En plus des pensions alimentaires qui vont lui rafler l'essentiel de ses indemnits. Certains se suicident, d'autres finissent sdf. Rares sont ceux qui, ayant gard du tonus vital foutent le camp car le seul salut pour eux est dans la fuite. Pas mon cas car je suis hors de cette engeance et naturellement vaccin contre la pire MST qui soit : la reproduction, mais j'en ai connu un, c'tait un responsable de chantier bien pay, il avait tout donn  sa bonne femme dont la maison, ses deux filles ne voulaient plus le voir, il ne lui restait plus que son bateau, un beau 12 m en alu et sa femme voulait le faire saisir. Il se promenait donc aux Carabes quand je l'ai rencontr, vitant les les franaises.

Ceci pour dire qu'il ne faut pas se limiter  voir le ct conomique de la chose car il y a des drames humains derrire cette situation. En particulier ceux qui croient que a ne les concernent pas, ils ont un bon job et le chmage c'est pour les autres. Donc pas du tout prpars psychologiquement quand a leur arrive, car c'est fini le capitalisme keynsien.

----------


## ManusDei

> ....


Non. Le cas du harclement est un des cas o le plafond saute. Et le harclement ne sera ni plus simple ni plus compliqu  faire reconnatre suite  cette loi. En fait la seule chose qui change pour les personnes victimes de harclement c'est qu'elles auront un an pour saisir les prudhomme. Oui c'est nul, c'est un recul et il faut changer a.
Est-ce que a doit passer par des mensonges sur les "dangers" de ce qu'il y a dans les ordonnances comme il y en a dans le lien cgt plus haut ? 
Pour moi non.

C'est le seul sujet que je commente, car quand je vois tous les mensonges relays sur ce texte de loi (pour ou contre, il se trouve juste que ici c'est contre) je vois pas comment juger de si le texte est plutt positif ou ngatif.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la p'tite femme du nouveau chmeur cesse de trouver son mari intressant et demande le divorce.


Ce passage me pose problme, c'est un peu trop simplifi.
Il faut prciser que le gars devenu chmeur, prend chre psychologiquement et tombe lentement dans une dpression.

Parce que l on dirait que a fait :
- le gars : J'ai perdu mon boulot !
- la fille : Je me casse ! Je t'envoie mon avocat pour le divorce, la pension, tout a. Allez bisou  :;): 

Alors qu'en fait il y a lente descente.
Au dbut le gars  lespoir de retrouver du travail, de rintgrer le via active, mais d'chec en chec, sa motivation part en miette.
Aprs une longue priode de dpression, il n'est plus aussi fun  ctoyer...

----------


## Daranc

voyons voyons , prouvez un harclement sexuel 
extrait du Kit contre le sexisme 


```

```

Balze lorsqu'on sait  que les peines pour viol sont minimaliste (dj un meurtre on arrive a s'en tirer avec 10 ans max)  ::weird::  c'est juste essayer de faire peur du loup
alors sachant que: _la justice ne suffisant pas  ruiner les gens on y a ajouter la procdure
_si on y a joute l' engorgement des tribunaux
on pense bien que le smicard (le feignant , Macron dixit) confront  un employeur a toutes les chances de son cot  ::mouarf::  ah le petit veinard des ordonnances pour s'assurer de sa docilit, un vrai napolon ce Macron (_pour mmoire Napo avait dj rtabli l'esclavage en 1802  abolie par la rvolution_ en 1794) 
on est sur la bonne voie du salut conomique, aprs il reste la profession de donneur d'organe, un mtier  haut risque, quand mme  ::aie::

----------


## mister3957

> certes on va dire que le discours de la cgt est un petit peu partisan, mais le code du travail n'est devenu ce monstrueux pav que pour limiter les abus entre employeurs et salaris
> rgler les conflits. le rsum des ordonnances du Mdecin du travail E.Macron est quand mme bien proche de ce qui y est expos. Ce n'est pas une rforme mais une casse pur et 
> simple. voir le dialogue social (pas de syndicat , juste une reprsentant du personnel) ce qui est juste la premire mine dans la negociation, combien de reprsentant ont la culture
> gnrale servant  comprendre tous les tenant et aboutissants d'un simle contrat ( combien se font dj avoir avec un simple crdit  la consommation?) le truc c'est de mettre un 
> individu seul sur lequel on va pouvoir mettre une norme pression, pour en faire le responsable, d'un truc pourri au possible qui aura force de loi.
> Jaurs demandait ou tait la vrai violence: celui qui se battait dans la rue pour ces conditions de vie ou celui qui assit dans un salon autour d'un verre dcid de ce qu'il tait besoin
> de laisser aux gens pour vivre.


Ma vision est peut-tre un peu particulire dans la mesure o depuis 14 ans, quand un travail commenait  me gonfler jusqu' en devenir violent psychologiquement et physiquement (les deux sont souvent lis), je partais, soit par dmission avec quelque chose  ct  la cl, soit par rupture conventionnelle.

C'est comme un couple mari qui reste ensemble malgr la violence du quotidien parce que casser un mariage cote cher. C'est aussi souvent un mobile de meurtre lors que les intrts de chacun s'y mlent. On ne se bat pas dans la rue mais c'est effectivement bien plus violent, il y a de la destruction humaine, du temps de "remise en forme" bien plus important qu'une simple cicatrisation.

Aujourd'hui c'est le premier qui fait le pas vers l'autre qui y perd des plumes, que ce soit dans un contexte mariage comme dans un contexte contrat de travail. On a assoupli le mariage avec le PACS, pourquoi ne pas assouplir le travail comme ce que l'on est en train de faire l ?

Et aujourd'hui en cas de "changement" qui peut venir de toute part, c'est l'entreprise qui a le plus les moyens de pousser l'employ  faire le premier pas. Et vas-y que j'invoque la clause de mobilit, que je change tes horaires, que j'inculque un climat nfaste et compagnie afin que tu plis bagage de par toi mme, une vrai violence pour le salari.

J'ai vraiment le sentiment que tout ce bordel n'est qu'une simple rsistance au changement, que je partage galement, c'est humain, mais particulirement prononc en France et attis par les syndicats et leur force marketing  toujours persuader que l'on va tous mourir ds qu'un truc bouge quelque part.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

Etant moi mme reprsentant du personnel avec une casquette syndicale (CFE-CGC), je vais donner mon point de vue.

Dans mon entreprise j'ai particip  des ateliers sur le dialogue social en prsence de plusieurs managers de diffrents niveaux hirarchiques, le tout anim par le DRH. 

La dmonstration de l'importance du dialogue social tait mise en scne justement en faisant l'inverse. 


*Le DRH (et oui... vous avez bien lu, le DRH) nous a montr ce qui se passe en l'absence de code du travail, en l'absence de recours et en l'absence de dfense.* 
Une vraie dictature de l'employeur ! 

Il y avait un reprsentant de chaque OS et quatre managers par table. Chaque table tait une entreprise concurrente et nous devions raliser des boites en papier. Le DRH venait crer des problmes pour nous pousser  bout.
- Il nous demandait toujours d'aller de plus en plus vite jusqu' l'impossible mme en s'organisant bien.
- Il prenait nos botes en papiers pour les mettre  la poubelle et nous demandait de tout recommencer sous prtexte qu'il y avait des dfauts.
- Il nous annonait la suppression de prime ou de congs pour manque de rentabilit. 
- Nous tions invits  ngocier ou  discuter en cas de problme (installation de machine de production pour abaisser la cadence infernale, revendication, pravis de grve, ou ce qu'on voulait d'autre)
Le DRH, dans la mise en scne bien sur, a vir des managers juste parce qu'ils ont os dire qu'ils ne suivaient plus la cadence. En cas de ngociation d'une machine de production, le manager ayant os ngocier tait invit  aller annoncer  ses collgues de table qu'il faudrait baisser leurs salaires en contre partie de ce privilge. Si le manager n'arrivait pas  convaincre sa table, c'est lui qui tait vir. Le premier qui parlait de grve,  la porte. Bref tous des cas de figure comme a.

En moins d'un quart d'heure, tout est hors de contrle ! Un bordel pas possible dans la salle.
Ensuite on nous a expliqu que dans une entreprise pour que tout le monde s'y sente bien, il doit y avoir un quilibre entre le "pouvoir" (l'employeur) et un "contre pouvoir" (les organisations syndicales"). En l'absence d'quilibre, on tend vers une sorte de dictature, d'un ct ou de l'autre.


_ps : l'autre mise en scne tait os aussi, moi et les autres reprsentants des organisations syndicales jouions le rle des employeurs et face  nous une arme de managers qui jouait le rle des OS. Un comble surtout que l'objet de notre bilatrale tait le licenciement d'un directeur de la direction un peu trop arrangeant avec les OS ! Le but tait de nous montrer l'importance de la prsence (ou le semblant de prsence) d'un quilibre dans une ngociation._



Les gens doivent rejeter massivement la loi travail car elle crait un fort dsquilibre en faveur de l'employeur.

----------


## Daranc

> Les gens doivent rejeter massivement la loi travail car elle crait un fort dsquilibre en faveur de l'employeur.


les ordonnances sont dj une action dictatoriale. C'est du "Moi Je" "Moi moi" se prendre pour un oracle c'est juste le premier pas

----------


## Stphane le calme

*La rforme du Code du travail favorise-t-elle le tltravail ?*
*Retour sur quelques points cls des ordonnances  * 

*Lvolution du tltravail au sein de lentreprise*

 Le tltravailleur a les mmes droits que le salari qui excute son travail dans les locaux de lentreprise. Il a notamment les mmes droits collectifs et dispose du mme accs  la formation , article 24 de la troisime ordonnance. 

Les ordonnances du 31 aot 2017 apportent donc des modifications importantes concernant le travail  distance, en lui donnant un cadre juridique assoupli.

 Le tltravail est une aspiration de 61 % des salaris en France et une ralit pour 17 % dentre eux, disait Muriel Pnicaud, ministre du Travail, lors de la prsentation des ordonnances rformant le Code du travail le 31 aot. Cest un lment de bien-tre au travail et dquilibre vie professionnelle/vie personnelle et il rpond aux aspirations des nouvelles gnrations. Nous allons le scuriser dans lintrt des salaris comme des entreprises , poursuivait-elle.

Il sagit probablement dune avance importante pour les salaris. Notons que la loi nimposera plus de passer par le contrat de travail ou un avenant  ce dernier : jusqu prsent, la mise en place du tltravail ncessitait un avenant au contrat de travail et une rgularit, sous la forme dun ou de plusieurs jours fixes. Dsormais, le manager et le salari devront tablir un accord commun  chaque fois que le tltravail est mis en uvre, par courriel par exemple. 

Ainsi, le tltravail peut tre mis en uvre de faon ponctuelle et pas seulement rgulire. Il pourra donc tre utilis en cas de grve, denfant malade, etc. Pour cela, il suffira dun simple accord, crit ou oral, entre lemployeur et le salari.

Il est galement prcis que  laccident survenu sur le lieu o est exerc le tltravail pendant les plages horaires du tltravail est prsum tre un accident du travail au sens des dispositions de larticle L.411-1 du code de la Scurit sociale.  Cette prsomption dimputabilit de laccident au travail scurise le tltravailleur.

*La restructuration de larticulation branche/entreprise* 

De nouveaux domaines seront ouverts  la ngociation de branche et donneront lieu  des accords qui simposeront au niveau des entreprises qui ne pourront pas y droger. 
Par exemple, certaines rgles encadrant les conditions de recours au CDD et au contrat de travail temporaire (dure, renouvellements, etc.) pourront ainsi tre adaptes  la spcificit des secteurs dactivit. Dans les secteurs o cette forme demploi serait pertinente, la ngociation de branche permettra aussi de recourir au CDI dit   de projet .

Pour rappel, il sagit dun contrat de travail  dure indtermine,  mais qui prend fin quand le projet est achev,  limage des contrats de chantier qui existent dj dans le BTP. Sa principale caractristique est quil est plus facile dy mettre fin qu un CDI classique. En clair, ce contrat particulier permet  de se sparer des salaris embauchs  la fin des travaux sans recourir au licenciement conomique.
Une simplification des rgles de licenciement 

Le motif conomique (difficults conomiques, mutation technologique) dun licenciement ne sera plus valu au niveau international (sauf en cas de fraude), mais au niveau national. 

En cas de licenciement abusif, les indemnits prudhomales seront plafonnes  trois mois de salaire jusqu deux ans danciennet puis augmenteront progressivement jusqu vingt mois de salaire pour trente ans danciennet. 

Par ailleurs, le minimum touch est divis par deux : il baisse de six  trois mois de salaire au bout de deux ans de prsence dans lentreprise.

En compensation des mesures dfavorables aux salaris, les indemnits lgales de licenciement seront revalorises prochainement de 25 %. Par ailleurs, ils bnficieront dune indemnit, ds lors quils justifieront de huit mois danciennet au lieu dun an. 

*La possibilit de ngocier des accords dans les TPE et PME*

Avec le nouveau Code du travail, les entreprises de moins de 50 salaris pourront ngocier directement avec un dlgu du personnel, sans tre obliges de passer par le mandatement dun salari auprs dun syndicat. 

Par ailleurs, dans les entreprises de moins de vingt salaris, pour proposer un changement dorganisation, la dure du travail ou tout autre sujet ngociable au niveau de lentreprise. De son ct, lemployeur pourra recourir au rfrendum. Sil obtient la majorit (les deux tiers des voix), il pourra faire valider sa proposition.  

Source : Le Monde, Sud Ouest

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## marcellog19

> Non. Le cas du harclement est un des cas o le plafond saute. Et le harclement ne sera ni plus simple ni plus compliqu  faire reconnatre suite  cette loi.


Donc si c'est toujours autant compliqu de faire reconnaitre le harclement, cela ne fera pas sauter le plafond. Donc indiquer que le plafond ne concerne pas les cas de harclement est purement de la comm' !!

----------


## mister3957

a me semble tre de bonnes mesures pour les PME, et l'important ce ne sont pas les grands groupes, les grandes organisations, mais les PME.

Lorsqu'il y a des conflits sociaux, ce sont toujours de grandes organisations qui ont les moyens de faire du bruit alors qu'ils ne sont reprsentatifs de rien en terme de masse, d'emploi et d'conomie. Tantt c'est la CGT quand le petit pcore a peur de ne pas pouvoir faire autant d'heures de pose dans sa journe, tantt c'est le MEDEF quand pauvre grand patron milliardaire pourrait perdre quelques centaines d'euros par mois.

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ai un code du travail adapt  tout type d'entreprise / tout secteur d'activit, mais ds que a se chamaille / rouspte / cris colre un peu dans la rue, c'est clairement pas orient sur monsieur tout le monde, petit patron comme petit employ, la majorit absolue en terme de masse, d'emploi et d'conomie.

C'est conomiquement logique  l'chelle d'un petit nombril moral. Un groupe pharmaceutique ne va pas s'intresser  une maladie mortelle qui touche peu de gens dans des zones peu solvables. La CGT c'est pareil, avec ses clients, ses objectifs financiers et son modle conomique bas sur le rapport "bruit mdiatique / nombre de clients".

Si je licencie injustement 2 de mes employs sur 4 (50% de la masse salariale employe quand mme, c'est pas rien) pour gonfler la valeur de mon entreprise en prvision de la revendre  des chinois, je ne pense pas que la CGT va venir les dfendre et alerter les mdia pour me bousiller devant mon domicile, ce ne serait pas rentable pour celle qui se veut dfenseur du petit peuple, lutte contre la misre nanani nanana. Manque de matire premire  exploit vidente !

Bref, c'est avant tout une guguerre conomique entre quelques nombrilistes isols, c'est tout.

----------


## Luckyluke34

> Ma vision est peut-tre un peu particulire dans la mesure o depuis 14 ans, quand un travail commenait  me gonfler jusqu' en devenir violent psychologiquement et physiquement (les deux sont souvent lis), je partais, soit par dmission avec quelque chose  ct  la cl, soit par rupture conventionnelle.


Tu as pu te permettre de faire a parce que certaines particularits (ou toutes, je ne sais pas) s'appliquaient  toi :

Un secteur d'activit ou tu retrouveras toujours du boulotLocalisation gographique dans un bassin d'emploi dynamiqueVolont d'tre mobile et plaisir  le fairePas de crdit  payer, d'enfants  charge (potentiellement, je n'en sais rien) etc.

Il ne faut pas oublier que ce n'est *pas le cas de tout le monde*. Certains ne peuvent tout simplement pas se permettre de changer comme tu le fais car ils ne cochent pas ces cases. Donc faciliter le mouvement pour ceux qui peuvent se permettre de bouger, oui. L'imposer aux autres avec les dgts qu'on connait l o a pourrait tre vit, non.




> J'ai vraiment le sentiment que tout ce bordel n'est qu'une simple rsistance au changement, que je partage galement, c'est humain, mais particulirement prononc en France et attis par les syndicats et leur force marketing  toujours persuader que l'on va tous mourir ds qu'un truc bouge quelque part.


On ne peut pas mettre tous les changements sur le mme plan. Le changement qui consiste  tre vir par un fond vautour qui a rachet ton ancien employeur en leverage buy out et licencie 80% du personnel n'est pas vraiment le mme que l'effort que te demande ton boss pour remplacer un collgue absent ou adapter tes horaires en priode de rush avec compensation. Et quand le gouvernement fait sa com' sur la "peur du changement" et lgifre, il ne fait absolument pas la distinction. C'est a qui est dangereux et criminel. L'effacement d'un coup de chiffon de toute reconnaissance d'un degr d'injustice sociale et des recours qu'on peut y apporter.

----------


## mister3957

> Tu as pu te permettre de faire a parce que certaines particularits (ou toutes, je ne sais pas) s'appliquaient  toi :
> 
> Un secteur d'activit ou tu retrouveras toujours du boulotLocalisation gographique dans un bassin d'emploi dynamiqueVolont d'tre mobile et plaisir  le fairePas de crdit  payer, d'enfants  charge (potentiellement, je n'en sais rien) etc.
> 
> Il ne faut pas oublier que ce n'est *pas le cas de tout le monde*. Certains ne peuvent tout simplement pas se permettre de changer comme tu le fais car ils ne cochent pas ces cases. Donc faciliter le mouvement pour ceux qui peuvent se permettre de bouger, oui. L'imposer aux autres avec les dgts qu'on connait l o a pourrait tre vit, non.


C'est parce que les gens ils ont une total incapacit  s'engager et  se mettre  jour. Le monde change, il volue, et eux ils pensent que c'est un gouvernement qui va faire tout  leur place pour passer les diffrentes vagues, ou leur employeur, ou leur banquier, ou mme leur supermarch.

Et ds qu'on leur dit "non, vous avez votre par d'engagement, de prise de risque, de stratgie personnel" boom mouvement sociaux on vie dans un pays de merde et compagnie.

Alors :
- Le secteur d'activit o je trouverai toujours du boulot. J'en ai travers 3 diffrents, parce que j'ai choisi de m'adapter. Il y a 40 ans la cigarette tait un objet de mode, relay  la TV. Je suis effar de voir que plutt que s'adapter  la socit actuelle, on prfre organiser des grves monstres entre buralistes avec s'il vous plait la CGT en tte de cortge.

Bah oui mon pote, les choses voluent, c'est pas parce que grand pre collaborait pour faire passer du tabac  chiquer en 1939 que t'auras la vie sereine et protge pendant 10.000 gnration. Il est o l'esprit "on dfend les pauvres, c'est pour le pays qu'on fait a, pour le bien tre de la masse" ? Mon cul ouais !

- Localisation d'emploi dans un bassin dynamique. J'ai toujours vcu en province, parce que le stress de Paris, bof bof. Mais l aussi c'est un choix, parfois temporaire, parfois dfinitif. En face de chez moi il y a une glise, je ne vais pas attendre qu'elle se reconvertisse en centre hi tech parce que comme a je n'aurais qu' traverser la rue et je pourrai rentrer chez moi le midi.

J'habite dans le nord, au bout d'un moment il se trouve qu'il n'y a plus de charbon.. bon ben si je ne veux pas m'adapter professionnellement, je fou le camp en Allemagne, l o 50% de l'lectricit tourne encore au charbon, mais certainement pas j'attend la CGT pour qu'elle "recharbonise" ma petit gueule comme a elle sera contente. Pareil pour le textile et plein d'autres trucs.

- Volont d'tre mobile et plaisir  le faire. Ou plutt non volont de rester l tel un plot  rler, gueuler parce que ce n'est plus pareil qu'il y a 40 ans, et surtout  attendre que le pays se bouge pour ma petit gueule. Si le plaisir est l c'est mieux mais  les entendre que l'on vie dans un pays de merde, nanani nanana, normalement le plaisir est l de foutre le camp.

- Pas de crdit  payer, d'enfants  charge. C'est une question d'engagement et de responsabilit encore une fois. Si je ne sais pas vivre correctement moi mme, pourquoi il me vient  l'ide de faire des gosses ? Si je n'arrive pas  boucler les fins de mois, pourquoi il me vient l'ide de prendre un crdit  d'autres fins que de l'investissement ?

Niveau crdits, les banques jouent les gardes fou, au dtriment des gens responsables et duqus. Niveau gosses l on peut rien faire sinon la tout puissante glise va gueuler.

Bref : Je veux un taf, bien pay, juste en face de chez moi, contrat sur 30 gnrations, 0 engagement, 0 responsabilit, sinon je gueule je gueule je gueule, et c'est "eux" ou "ils" ou j'en sais rien ils se dmerdent qui auront  assumer les exigences de mon petit cul. Sur le papier je suis d'accord c'est sexy, mais bon.. est-ce ralisable ? Je pense pas sinon on l'aurait fait, de manire publique ou priv.




> On ne peut pas mettre tous les changements sur le mme plan. Le changement qui consiste  tre vir par un fond vautour qui a rachet ton ancien employeur en leverage buy out et licencie 80% du personnel n'est pas vraiment le mme que l'effort que te demande ton boss pour remplacer un collgue absent ou adapter tes horaires en priode de rush avec compensation. Et quand le gouvernement fait sa com' sur la "peur du changement" et lgifre, il ne fait absolument pas la distinction. C'est a qui est dangereux et criminel. L'effacement d'un coup de chiffon de toute reconnaissance d'un degr d'injustice sociale et des recours qu'on peut y apporter.


L tu exposes un cas hypothtique et particulier pour en faire une gnralit afin de donner de la consistance gnrale pour en conclure que c'est dangereux et criminel.

Oui effectivement c'est dangereux et criminel, mais ce n'est pas ton scnario qui l'est. Tu cherches quoi en disant des trucs comme a ? C'est personnel ou professionnel ? Tu as besoin de rgurgiter des trucs o il y a un chque  la cl ? (de la CGT probablement, la cooptation est  la mode)

----------


## Chauve souris

> - Localisation d'emploi dans un bassin dynamique. J'ai toujours vcu en province, parce que le stress de Paris, bof bof. Mais l aussi c'est un choix, parfois temporaire, parfois dfinitif. En face de chez moi il y a une glise, je ne vais pas attendre qu'elle se reconvertisse en centre hi tech parce que comme a je n'aurais qu' traverser la rue et je pourrai rentrer chez moi le midi.


Ton glise ? Dans le Nord ? En centre high tech ? Mouarf elle se reconvertira plutt en mosque, si ce n'est pas dj fait.




> - Volont d'tre mobile et plaisir  le faire. Ou plutt non volont de rester l tel un plot  rler, gueuler parce que ce n'est plus pareil qu'il y a 40 ans, et surtout  attendre que le pays se bouge pour ma petit gueule. Si le plaisir est l c'est mieux mais  les entendre que l'on vie dans un pays de merde, nanani nanana, normalement le plaisir est l de foutre le camp.
> 
> - Pas de crdit  payer, d'enfants  charge. C'est une question d'engagement et de responsabilit encore une fois. Si je ne sais pas vivre correctement moi mme, pourquoi il me vient  l'ide de faire des gosses ? Si je n'arrive pas  boucler les fins de mois, pourquoi il me vient l'ide de prendre un crdit  d'autres fins que de l'investissement ?


J'tais dans le mme tat d'esprit  une ancienne poque : je ne voulais pas bosser en permanence. "Perdre sa vie  la gagner"  grafittions nous  l'poque. Certes l'ASSEDIC fonctionnait bien et je me tirais pratiquement un SMIC pendant un an. Mais mme sans ASSEDIC j'aurais continu  tre un "intermittent du travail".

Je me souviens aussi de la rflexion d'une brave secrtaire  laquelle j'exposais mon mode de vie : "Oui, mais vous, vous avez de la chance, vous n'avez pas de charge de famille". Rponse singulire et je lui rtorquais que si je ne pouvais chapper aux impts divers je n'tais quand mme pas oblig de me marier et de me reproduire. C'tait un choix de vie, aucun facteur "chance" l dedans. Pas cantonn  la solitude pour autant, j'ai vcu 6 ans avec un ami qui menait la mme vie que moi. a nous laissait du temps libre important pour faire ce qui nous intressait. Je me souviens alors que nous revenions en train  Paris une fin d'aot au milieu des vacanciers rentrant en ville lui avoir fait cette rflexion en forme de pastiche : "Fini les vacances ! Maintenant c'est 11 mois de boulot avant d'y avoir droit  nouveau pendant juste un mois !". "Arrte ! tu m'angoisses" m'avait-il rpondu.




> - Volont d'tre mobile et plaisir  le faire. Ou plutt non volont de rester l tel un plot  rler, gueuler parce que ce n'est plus pareil qu'il y a 40 ans, et surtout  attendre que le pays se bouge pour ma petit gueule. Si le plaisir est l c'est mieux mais  les entendre que l'on vie dans un pays de merde, nanani nanana, normalement le plaisir est l de foutre le camp.


C'est fait depuis plus de 5 ans en ce qui me concerne et, franchement, je ne le regrette pas. En plus je ne me retrouvais pas du tout avec les franais des dernier temps o je perdurais dans ce pays. Outre leur associabilit (que de fois ai-je propos des vadrouilles en bateau en vain) je ne me sentais aucun point commun avec eux. Le seul point sur lequel je reste franais, francophone devrais-je dire, c'est sur la culture. Mais elle s'expatrie aussi : mon container de dmnagement tait plein de bouquins, de films, de jeux, etc. Et ici j'ai rcupr 18.000 ebooks en franais via Internet.

----------


## Daranc

Il est important de noter (_ce qui semble quand mme chapper  la plupart_) que le code du travail n'est pas juste la boue qui vous ceinture le ventre, C'est un gros paquebot avec plusieurs catgorie de personnes. Il y a "la bande noire"* dans les soutes, pas seulement des passagers de premire classe qui trinquent  la table du commandant.
Il est peut-tre vrai que le site est spcifiquement ax sur une activit, le code du travail lui s'applique  l'ensemble des travailleur, aussi bien les ttes pensantes, que les manuels.
quant aux tltravail je suis plutt septique, si il est vrai que c'est une aspiration de bien des gens, je m'interroge sur les burn-out qui pourront en rsulter. Mme si on considre assez souvent les programmeur comme des demi(_voir entier_)autistes il me semble qu'un contact humain est quand mme ncessaire  un quilibre mental sain.
 Lorsque tu es dans ta bulle sans pouvoir respirer sur un projet, tu n'as plus d'heure, tu n'as qu'un dlai et a a change la faon de travailler.  et noublions pas que le tl-travail c'est aussi tout un tas de dmarchage par tlphone et autres trucs du mme genre(_il n'y a pas que l'informatique au monde_)
*_les semi-esclaves qui alimentaient les chaudires sur les vapeurs_

----------


## Chauve souris

> *_les semi-esclaves qui alimentaient les chaudires sur les vapeurs_


Bien rendu dans "Titanic" et "La lgende du pianiste sur l'ocan".

Oui le "tltravail" est le serpent de mer qui rapparait priodiquement dans les merdias (les nuits de pleine lune ?), mais j'en n'ai jamais vu la queue d'un. Pourtant a pouvait s'appliquer  bibi, je suis autonome et bien informatis, mais je n'ai jamais vu une offre de job en ce sens.

----------


## Daranc

> - Pas de crdit  payer, d'enfants  charge. C'est une question d'engagement et de responsabilit encore une fois. Si je ne sais pas vivre correctement moi mme, pourquoi il me vient  l'ide de faire des gosses ? Si je n'arrive pas  boucler les fins de mois, pourquoi il me vient l'ide de prendre un crdit  d'autres fins que de l'investissement ?
> Niveau crdits, les banques jouent les gardes fou, au dtriment des gens responsables et duqus. Niveau gosses l on peut rien faire sinon la tout puissante glise va gueuler.


tu veux une rpons tu ne fait pas de gosses, c'est peut simplement de l'gosme, si ta vie se rsume  juste prendre un cuite le samedi pour dire que tu t'es amus , c'est une philosophie, aprs qu'appelles tu :"vivre correctement" (_ l je suis curieux de le savoir_) 
quant aux banques, un garde fou...c'est de l'humour je prsume?
Une banque ne prte pas d'argent, elle crit sur un bout de papier, elle inscrit une somme qui n'a aucune existence et dont l'quivalence objet n'existe pas, par contre toi du rembourse du fiduciaire n sur une cration de richesse ( service, dveloppement, objets manufacturs) donc comme garde fou, c'est exactement comme un hologramme.

----------


## Daranc

> Bien rendu dans "Titanic" et "La lgende du pianiste sur l'ocan".


pas vu le film, (je connaissais la fin: le bateau coule  ::aie::  )

----------


## mister3957

> Ton glise ? Dans le Nord ? En centre high tech ? Mouarf elle se reconvertira plutt en mosque, si ce n'est pas dj fait.


Peu n'importe, des locaux gigantesques 98% du temps vides et 2%  prcher la "bonne parole"  des gens dmunis qui n'ont pas de toit, de chauffage, donc aptes  relayer les "vrais dires" (merci Facebook et Twitter) et surtout que eux ne tiennent pas (a serait trop chiant et trop peu lucratif). Par contre a fait un boucan d'enfer leur merdier.

Comme quoi les rouges n'ont rien invent depuis 2.000 ans. A la rigueur ils se sont un peu adapts aux moyens de communication daujourdhui, par exemple l'appel de la prire ne se fait plus par raisonnance sonore mais par la TV.

Mais le marketing n'a pas chang et le fond est le mme. Le "dfendeur du peuple et des plus dmunis" c'est le plus riche des politiciens.. c'est pas un hasard, le fond de commerce est gigantesque.




> J'tais dans le mme tat d'esprit  une ancienne poque : je ne voulais pas bosser en permanence. "Perdre sa vie  la gagner"  grafittions nous  l'poque. Certes l'ASSEDIC fonctionnait bien et je me tirais pratiquement un SMIC pendant un an. Mais mme sans ASSEDIC j'aurais continu  tre un "intermittent du travail".
> 
> Je me souviens aussi de la rflexion d'une brave secrtaire  laquelle j'exposais mon mode de vie : "Oui, mais vous, vous avez de la chance, vous n'avez pas de charge de famille". Rponse singulire et je lui rtorquais que si je ne pouvais chapper aux impts divers je n'tais quand mme pas oblig de me marier et de me reproduire. C'tait un choix de vie, aucun facteur "chance" l dedans. Pas cantonn  la solitude pour autant, j'ai vcu 6 ans avec un ami qui menait la mme vie que moi. a nous laissait du temps libre important pour faire ce qui nous intressait. Je me souviens alors que nous revenions en train  Paris une fin d'aot au milieu des vacanciers rentrant en ville lui avoir fait cette rflexion en forme de pastiche : "Fini les vacances ! Maintenant c'est 11 mois de boulot avant d'y avoir droit  nouveau pendant juste un mois !". "Arrte ! tu m'angoisses" m'avait-il rpondu.


Les PME sont aussi "intermittentes du travail" !

----------


## mister3957

> tu veux une rpons tu ne fait pas de gosses, c'est peut simplement de l'gosme


Ne pas faire de gosses est un acte goste ?

- Parce que on s'est dit qu'un changement pouvait nous faire s'engueuler moins
- Pour la survit de mon patronyme
- Pour transmettre mes gnes exceptionnels
- Pour quand je serai vieux et dpendant, au moins a me fait de la scurit
- Parce que mes hormones tournes  plein rgime, un Doliprane ne rgle pas ce machin l
- Parce que c'est un symbole de russite sociale, pour briller en socit
- Parce que sur le moment c'tait plutt fun..

Tu m'expliques un peu l'altruisme du truc s'il te plait ?




> si ta vie se rsume  juste prendre un cuite le samedi pour dire que tu t'es amus , c'est une philosophie, aprs qu'appelles tu :"vivre correctement" (_ l je suis curieux de le savoir_)


J'ai pas bien compris le sens de cette phrase. Est-ce que tu insinues que les gens ne font pas de gosses pour tre libre de se prendre des cuites ou  l'inverse ils se prennent des cuites parce qu'ils n'ont pas de gosses ?

----------


## Daranc

> Ne pas faire de gosses est un acte goste ?
> 
> - Parce que on s'est dit qu'un changement pouvait nous faire s'engueuler moins
> - Pour la survit de mon patronyme
> - Pour transmettre mes gnes exceptionnels
> - Pour quand je serai vieux et dpendant, au moins a me fait de la scurit
> - Parce que mes hormones tournes  plein rgime, un Doliprane ne rgle pas ce machin l
> - Parce que c'est un symbole de russite sociale, pour briller en socit
> - Parce que sur le moment c'tait plutt fun..
> ...


oui il manque le verbe _tre_ dans peut-tre
lgosme, c'est juste de ne penser qu' a petite personne.
aprs les hormones ne jouent pas un aussi grand rle que a (_hormis chez les trs jeunes n'ayant pas un accs simple  l'information sur les contraception pour la limitation des naissance il y a bien ce qu'il faut_) 
pour ta vieillesse il existe le systme de rpartition (_avec lequel on te bassine pour le remplacer par la capitalisation)
_Le symbole social si tes gamins tu les fait pour raliss tes rves rats, c'est aussi de l'gosme 
l'altruisme ... il me semble que la plupart de ceux qui partagent ici le pratique sans se poser de question existentielles
 quant aux cuites du samedi soir ...elle parlent d'elles-mme sur le sens profond de la vie, _je ne te ferais pas l'affront de te parler de la thorie du troupeau et des prdateurs adapte aux neurones_

----------


## yolle

> [B][SIZE=4] Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Du tltravail en Rgie  ::lol::  Nos Viandards (SSII) s'en foutent de toute faon, du moment que tu es factur. Par contre demander a aux clients a va tre marrant  ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol:: .

Cela peut tre mis en place assez facilement mais cela suppose un minimum de rigueur (dont on manque cruellement dans les IT). Sinon, en France la barrire est surtout culturelle au niveau du tltravail.

----------


## virginieh

> pas vu le film, (je connaissais la fin: le bateau coule  )


Je l'avais pas vu non plus tu viens de me le spoil !!!

----------


## Chauve souris

Quoiqu'il en soit se reproduire dans des pays dits "volus" c'est devenu un luxe de fonctionnaire (bien pays). D'abord il faut un logement consquent afin que le bambin ait sa chambre. Si tout chiard il n'a besoin de rien (si, des couches-culotte), ado a sera la ruine : fringues chbrans, smartphone dernier cri, PC et/ou PS4, etc. Et puis si vous comptez sur votre progniture pour suppler  l'rosion de vos retraites, c'est rp ! Il y a dj un bon bout de temps que c'est le contraire : ce sont les parents qui entretiennent financirement leurs marmailles qui ne trouvent que stages et petits boulots quelque soit leur bonne volont pour bosser  meilleur prix.

C'est qu'elle est froce la logique du salariat quand il n'y a plus... de salaires.

----------


## trouthy

C'est quoi a " T R A V A I L" ?

----------


## Grogro

> Quoiqu'il en soit se reproduire dans des pays dits "volus" c'est devenu un luxe de fonctionnaire (bien pays). D'abord il faut un logement consquent afin que le bambin ait sa chambre. Si tout chiard il n'a besoin de rien (si, des couches-culotte), ado a sera la ruine : fringues chbrans, smartphone dernier cri, PC et/ou PS4, etc. Et puis si vous comptez sur votre progniture pour suppler  l'rosion de vos retraites, c'est rp ! Il y a dj un bon bout de temps que c'est le contraire : ce sont les parents qui entretiennent financirement leurs marmailles qui ne trouvent que stages et petits boulots quelque soit leur bonne volont pour bosser  meilleur prix.


J'ai vu un bon exemple de cette crise du logement pas plus tard qu'hier.

Annes 1960, logement de standing pour jeune couple : 3 pices, 100m, de l'espace, des rangements partout, vraie cuisine.
Annes 2000-2010, logement de standing pour jeune couple : 3 pices, 50m, sjour minuscule avec coin cuisine, salle de bain & toilettes aux normes handicap, une chambre de 12m, une autre de 9m, des murs en carton.

Le premier logement tait accessible avec un crdit sur 10 ans, le second ncessitera un endettement sur 20-25 ans minimum.

----------


## Grogro

Petite leon d'conomie pour Bruxelles et le Medef : http://information.tv5monde.com/info...re-pied-190588

Oups.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Petite leon d'conomie pour Bruxelles et le Medef : http://information.tv5monde.com/info...re-pied-190588
> 
> Oups.


Article trs intressant... Dommage qu'on n'en parle pas plus... Bon, c'est  voir sur le long terme, mais a donne plus envie que la loi travail de Macron..  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> mais a donne plus envie que la loi travail de Macron..


C'est bien pour cela que l'on ne nous en parle pas, surtout quand certains essaient de mobiliser les gens dans la rue, imagines, ils pourraient tre couts du coup... ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est bien pour cela que l'on ne nous en parle pas, surtout quand certains essaient de mobiliser les gens dans la rue, imagines, ils pourraient tre couts du coup... ^^


Ce qui m'tonne, c'est que FI n'en parle pas non plus..  ::?:  Y aurait-il hippopotame sous graviers du cot de Mlenchon ?  ::?:

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui m'tonne, c'est que FI n'en parle pas non plus..  Y aurait-il hippopotame sous graviers du cot de Mlenchon ?


Bon je ne peux pas aller lire le contenu  cause du proxy du boulot mais en faisant la recherche suivante sur Google : 




> france insoumise Mlenchon Portugal


Le 1er lien qui ressort :




> Portugal Archives | Jean-Luc Mlenchon
> melenchon.fr  Thmes  International  Europe
> 11 juin 2017 - Le dimanche 19 fvrier 2017, la France insoumise organisait une dition spciale ... Espagne, Portugal : l'Union europenne devient un camp ...


A voir ce qui y est dit.

----------


## Gunny

> Petite leon d'conomie pour Bruxelles et le Medef : http://information.tv5monde.com/info...re-pied-190588
> 
> Oups.


Oh je ne pense pas qu'ils aient besoin de leon,  mon avis ils sont tout  fait au courant des effets des diffrentes politiques conomiques... Ils choisissent simplement celle qui leur rapporte le plus (en argent et en pouvoir).

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Zirak) ce sont des liens qui parlent surtout des sanctions que l'UE voulait infliger au Portugal. 
Mais, rien sur les bons rsultats du Portugal qui pourraient tre un exemple  suivre.  ::?:

----------


## Terin

> Petite leon d'conomie pour Bruxelles et le Medef : http://information.tv5monde.com/info...re-pied-190588
> 
> Oups.


L'article est mensonger, il y a eu un plan d'aide de 78 milliards d'euros pour le Portugal en 2011 qui s'est termine en mme tant que l'austrit en 2014 juste avant l'arrive des socialistes au pouvoir. Il leur en attribue le mrite, sans mme prciser l'existence de ce plan  ::mouarf::  et il vas jusqu' osez dire que la hausse du smic et des prestations social et la diminution du temps de travail en est la cause  ::ptdr::  (On a essay la mme chose en France, on a vue les rsultats).

J'ai investi dans l'immobilier il y a quelques annes, grce  eux mes biens prennent 20% par an, par contre la hausse du cot de la vie m'inquite, elle vas tuer l'attractivit du pays pour les expats et le tourisme(Dj que c'est les attentats en Europe qui boost le Portugal) donc je vais pas tarder  revendre sans vraiment avoir eu le temps d'en profit  ::(:

----------


## Chauve souris

> C'est quoi a " T R A V A I L" ?


Un supplice romain compos de trois pieux.

----------


## Chauve souris

> L'article est mensonger, il y a eu un plan d'aide de 78 milliards d'euros pour le Portugal en 2011 qui s'est termine en mme tant que l'austrit en 2014 juste avant l'arrive des socialistes au pouvoir. Il leur en attribue le mrite, sans mme prciser l'existence de ce plan  et il vas jusqu' osez dire que la hausse du smic et des prestations social et la diminution du temps de travail en est la cause  (On a essay la mme chose en France, on a vue les rsultats).
> 
> J'ai investi dans l'immobilier il y a quelques annes, grce  eux mes biens prennent 20% par an, par contre la hausse du cot de la vie m'inquite, elle vas tuer l'attractivit du pays pour les expats et le tourisme(Dj que c'est les attentats en Europe qui boost le Portugal) donc je vais pas tarder  revendre sans vraiment avoir eu le temps d'en profit


Le Portugal, c'est donc l'Europe, et c'est mal barr. Mme si on n'entends pas parler chez eux des hordes d'envahisseurs. Ils passeront bien les frontires trs symboliques de l'Espagne et ce pays sera dans la m**de comme les autres pays europens. Pour s'expatrier valablement il faut aller plus loin ("Go west young man, go west")

Sans avoir beaucoup cherch j'ai trouv un trois pices, sjour, 2 chambres, cuisine, buanderie , grande terrasse pour 1.500.000 PYG (222 EUR) en bon tat de construction avec deux climatiseurs et 3 ventilateurs de plafond. Ce serait confortable pour un couple,  l'europenne, avec un chiard qui aurait donc sa chambre. Ceci dit le SMIC local n'est pas norme : env. 2.000.000 PYG (296 EUR). Dans ces pays il vaut mieux avoir une activit autonome que d'tre salari. Et il faut aussi voir le contexte des prix : une trs bonne viande cote 25.000 PYG le kg (3,70 EUR) et le litre de gasoil ne bouge pas  4190 PYG le litre soit 0,62 EUR.

Autrement dit dans la plupart des pays de l'Amrique du Sud il est possible de vivre pauvrement, sans tre dans la misre pour autant (comme c'tait le cas en France aux temps de nos arrire-grands parents), alors qu'en France, pour vivre normalement avec le minimum de confort il faut tre trs riche. Et l o le salaire (gnralement de l'homme) permettait de faire vivre la famille, il faut que la femme travaille et son salaire passe dans le loyer. Aprs on vient nous dire que la femme "s'mancipe" en travaillant... Un peu orwellien ne trouvez vous pas, cette novlangue ? "la libert c'est l'esclavage".

----------


## Jitou

Le tltravail pour les informaticiens je n'y crois plus du moins en boite de service et dans ce pays en pleine rgression, par contre je le vois de plus en plus chez les clients finaux chez qui je suis en mission, il arrive des jours o les plateaux ne sont plus occups que par les prestas (nous les viandards) et l on rigole bien ! Du coup on se sens un peu comme  la maison mais avec nos potes  :;):

----------


## Mat.M

> alors qu'en France, pour vivre normalement avec le minimum de confort il faut tre trs riche.


c'est vrai mais je trouve qu'il y a de l'exagration dans cette affirmation.
C'est vident que pour vivre dans le confort dans une ville comme Paris il faut avoir un haut revenu.
Mais mme avec un revenu de cadre suprieur il faut payer un prix exorbitant pour une surface moyenne en plein Paris alors qu'ailleurs c'est moins cher
Ensuite un pays comme les USA oui a cote cher de vivre car peu de transports en commun il faut une voiture alors qu'en France les infrastructures en transports en commun sont trs dveloppes

Et puis ce n'est pas une problmatique particulirement et spcifiquement franaise c'est une problmatique du monde actuel dans lequel on vit  savoir que pour trouver un emploi relativement bien pay il faut vivre dans les grandes mtropoles l o les loyers sont plus levs qu'ailleurs.
Et au final il y a le problme de la socit de consommation les individus sont pousss  consommer et souvent  contracter des emprunts pour consommer

----------


## yolle

> Lje le vois de plus en plus chez les clients finaux chez qui je suis en mission, il arrive des jours o les plateaux ne sont plus occups que par les prestas (nous les viandards)


C'est surtout revelateur que tu as 2 poids/2 mesures. les prestas d'un cot (status pourris) et les internes de l'autre (des avanatges certains)

----------


## Grogro

> Autrement dit dans la plupart des pays de l'Amrique du Sud il est possible de vivre pauvrement, sans tre dans la misre pour autant *(comme c'tait le cas en France aux temps de nos arrire-grands parents)*, alors qu'en France, pour vivre normalement avec le minimum de confort il faut tre trs riche. Et l o le salaire (gnralement de l'homme) permettait de faire vivre la famille, il faut que la femme travaille et son salaire passe dans le loyer. Aprs on vient nous dire que la femme "s'mancipe" en travaillant... Un peu orwellien ne trouvez vous pas, cette novlangue ? "la libert c'est l'esclavage".


Oui et non.

Du temps de nos arrires-grands-parents, la crise du logement tait dj l. Cette crise remonte  la premire guerre mondiale. Pendant 30 ans, jusqu' la reconstruction post-45, il n'y a eu que trs peu de constructions en France. Et il faut voir dans quelles conditions nos aeuls logeaient : des logements qu'on qualifierait aujourd'hui de totalement insalubres, souvent pas d'eau courante, les chiottes sur le palier ouvertes  tout vent. Et des conditions d'hygine dplorable qui avaient beaucoup choqu ma grand-mre (en bonne mditerranenne).

A Paris par exemple, des quartiers entiers c'tait des gigantesque taudis  ciel ouvert, des coupes-gorge qui n'ont t rass qu'aprs 1945. On critique beaucoup ( raison) la politique des grands ensembles, mais il faut voir le progrs que cela reprsentait : des logements ars, propre, avec eau courante, salle de bain, tout le confort moderne enfin accessibles aux ouvriers et employs.

----------


## Chauve souris

> c'est vrai mais je trouve qu'il y a de l'exagration dans cette affirmation.
> C'est vident que pour vivre dans le confort dans une ville comme Paris il faut avoir un haut revenu.
> Mais mme avec un revenu de cadre suprieur il faut payer un prix exorbitant pour une surface moyenne en plein Paris alors qu'ailleurs c'est moins cher
> Ensuite un pays comme les USA oui a cote cher de vivre car peu de transports en commun il faut une voiture alors qu'en France les infrastructures en transports en commun sont trs dveloppes


Objection ! Je n'y ai jamais mis les pieds mais tous les petits patelins aux USA sont desservis par des Greyhund et, dans un pays voisin, l'Espagne, bien que les espagnols soient trs bien motoriss il y a de nombreux bus inter cits. En France c'est le monopole de la SNCF et si ce n'est pas desservi par elle il n'y a rien. Dans la Creuse o j'avais un habitat  Faux-la-Montagne qui est, quand mme, une petite ville, il n'y avait aucun service de bus, idem pour aller  Gentioux, petite ville voisine, et Aubusson, sur la mme route. Donc  j'tais  pied  14 km d'Eymoutiers ultime terminal SNCF. Je peux aussi citer toutes les villes ctires du Languedoc-Roussillon que je connais bien. Des services de bus trs pisodiques et seulement en priode vacancire.

En Amrique du sud o les bagnoles ne manquent pas il y a tous les bus possibles mme pour desservir des lieux impossibles sur des mauvaises pistes.

En France dans toutes les villes o on peut esprer un job (si on a moins de 35 ans) les loyers sont trs chers et les impts locaux crasants. Et ce n'est pas meilleur dans les campagnes pour les retraits car allemands, hollandais et anglais ont tout achet et les prix se sont envols. De plus il n'y a aucune location. Plus les problmes de transports dont j'ai parl dans un pays o le carburant est plus tax que le caviar.


Le clbre monument aux morts de Gentioux o un colier, poing lev,
maudit la guerre qui a fait tant de morts

----------


## Chauve souris

> Oui et non.
> 
> Du temps de nos arrires-grands-parents, la crise du logement tait dj l. Cette crise remonte  la premire guerre mondiale. Pendant 30 ans, jusqu' la reconstruction post-45, il n'y a eu que trs peu de constructions en France. Et il faut voir dans quelles conditions nos aeuls logeaient : des logements qu'on qualifierait aujourd'hui de totalement insalubres, souvent pas d'eau courante, les chiottes sur le palier ouvertes  tout vent. Et des conditions d'hygine dplorable qui avaient beaucoup choqu ma grand-mre (en bonne mditerranenne).
> 
> A Paris par exemple, des quartiers entiers c'tait des gigantesque taudis  ciel ouvert, des coupes-gorge qui n'ont t rass qu'aprs 1945. On critique beaucoup ( raison) la politique des grands ensembles, mais il faut voir le progrs que cela reprsentait : des logements ars, propre, avec eau courante, salle de bain, tout le confort moderne enfin accessibles aux ouvriers et employs.


Tu as raison et je connais bien car dans ma jeunesse scolaire je vivais  Paris 13e et les habitats dont tu parles taient courants (le quartier Vandrzanne prs de la place d'Italie tait un des pires). Mais ce n'tait pas les favelas de Rio pour autant, on n'y rasait pas les murs comme dans les quartiers habits par les "chances pour la France" (un de mes moussaillons me disait qu'il ne fallait surtout pas louper le bus scolaire  la sortie de son lyce technique dans un quartier de Narbonne sous peine de se faire racketter et dpouiller). Et surtout les loyers taient trs lgers. Les nouveaux (et rares) logements neufs taient certes meilleurs mais les prix des loyers plus du tout comparable.

----------


## Grogro

Voil ce qu'on apprend par voie de presse au moment, o, les ordonnances pourront potentiellement permettre aux employeurs de rvoquer le 13me mois (pardon, la "prime quivalente 13me mois") : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...s_1944586.html

Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je ne peux m'empcher de relier les points... 

*Avec la mentalit prdatrice, rapace et parasitaire du patronat franais (qui vit massivement de rentes tatiques je le rappelle), cette nime loi travail a tout le potentiel pour dclencher une crise conomique majeure*.

----------


## Terin

> Voil ce qu'on apprend par voie de presse au moment, o, les ordonnances pourront potentiellement permettre aux employeurs de rvoquer le 13me mois (pardon, la "prime quivalente 13me mois") : http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...s_1944586.html
> 
> Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je ne peux m'empcher de relier les points... 
> 
> *Avec la mentalit prdatrice, rapace et parasitaire du patronat franais (qui vit massivement de rentes tatiques je le rappelle), cette nime loi travail a tout le potentiel pour dclencher une crise conomique majeure*.


C'est un test pour voir si les gens lisent les liens avant de critiqu  ::weird::

----------


## Daranc

> C'est un test pour voir si les gens lisent les liens avant de critiqu


moi ce qui m'interpelle, c'est que dj les taxes locales ne sont plus redistribues (_nouvelle compta: "je pose tout et je ne retiens rien"_)  ::mrgreen:: au final du *T.P.M.G* on avait l'habitude, mais a prends des proportions .
Alors les mesures phares ( _dirons nous blouissante, on en prends plein les mirettes)_ on va supprimer a et puis aussi ce truc a vous fera du pze en plus, d'autre part on rogner un poil les APL  ::lol::  mais on va arroser avec tout plein de pognon plein de monde...
c'est l que je m'interroge ce pognon qu'on dote  tout va , on va le prendre o ( *non ma poche est vide*, _vous tes dj pass)

la rpublique en marche...c'est con au bord d'une falaise de ne pas regarder le sens de cette marche
_

----------


## Ryu2000

> cette nime loi travail a tout le potentiel pour dclencher une crise conomique majeure.


De toute faon au point o nous en sommes, un peu plus ou un peu moins...

D'une grosse crise peut sortir quelque chose de positif, c'est  partir de l qu'il peut y avoir une rvolution, mais il faut d'abord le chaos, la prcarit, etc.

----------


## Terin

> moi ce qui m'interpelle, c'est que dj les taxes locales ne sont plus redistribues (_nouvelle compta: "je pose tout et je ne retiens rien"_) au final du *T.P.M.G* on avait l'habitude, mais a prends des proportions .
> Alors les mesures phares ( _dirons nous blouissante, on en prends plein les mirettes)_ on va supprimer a et puis aussi ce truc a vous fera du pze en plus, d'autre part on rogner un poil les APL  mais on va arroser avec tout plein de pognon plein de monde...
> c'est l que je m'interroge ce pognon qu'on dote  tout va , on va le prendre o ( *non ma poche est vide*, _vous tes dj pass)
> 
> la rpublique en marche...c'est con au bord d'une falaise de ne pas regarder le sens de cette marche
> _


La taxe d'habitation est totalement injuste, en tant qu'tudiant devoir payer 700 a fait trs mal.

L'argent sera trouv par une hausse de la CSG.

----------


## Terin

> De toute faon au point o nous en sommes, un peu plus ou un peu moins...
> 
> D'une grosse crise peut sortir quelque chose de positif, c'est  partir de l qu'il peut y avoir une rvolution, mais il faut d'abord le chaos, la prcarit, etc.


Mais sincrement faut arrter le pessimisme, la situation de la France est loin d'tre mauvaise et on a le luxe d'avoir un gros potentiel.

----------


## Zirak

> en tant qu'tudiant devoir payer 700 a fait trs mal.


700 aprs abattement ? o_O 

Car normalement tudiant ou non, c'est aussi calcul  partir de tes revenus il me semble la taxe d'habitation (enfin le montant peu tre rduit si peu de revenus).

Et il n'y avait plus de place au niveau du CROUS et autres organismes grant les logements tudiants ?

----------


## Invit

> Car normalement tudiant ou non, c'est aussi calcul  partir de tes revenus il me semble la taxe d'habitation (enfin le montant peu tre rduit si peu de revenus).


Nope, pas d'abattement. Je me suis retrouve dans la mme situation, avec 850  de taxe d'habitation pour 10m en pleine zone sinistre  payer avec mon RSA  :8O: 
Il est possible d'obtenir une exonration, mais les critres d'acceptation sont obscurs, je ne les ai trouvs nulle part sur le oueb. Faut demander et prier. Sinon, la seule solution, c'est la mensualisation.

EDIT: Il semble que a ait chang rcemment : https://www.service-public.fr/partic.../vosdroits/F42. Cela dit, j'attends de voir, parce que :



> Personnes exonres en raison de faibles revenus
> Aucune dmarche de votre part n'est ncessaire pour bnficier de cette exonration.


a, a m'tonne fortement, il y a cinq ans encore il y avait un dossier de type enclume  fournir. Comme je suis largement en dessous du revenu fiscal de rfrence, normalement je devrais recevoir une taxe d'habitation de 0  dans les prochaines semaines. Je doute.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais sincrement faut arrter le pessimisme, la situation de la France est loin d'tre mauvaise et on a le luxe d'avoir un gros potentiel.


La situation mondiale est catastrophique, la finance a prit le contrle et est devenue folle.
On s'enfonce dans la crise depuis 2007 et il n'y aucun espoir  l'horizon.
L'conomie ne va pas mieux, les gens ne gagnent pas de pouvoir d'achat ou en qualit de vie.

On dit que le chmage diminue mais on ne prend pas en compte :
- Ceux qui travaillent peu de temps chaque semaine
- Ceux qui sont en formation ou d'autres trucs pour masquer le chmage
- Ceux qui ont abandonn les recherches

Il faut regardez des interventions d'analyste financier de ce genre :



Le gros potentiel de la France je ne le vois pas trop en ce moment.
Je vois plus des magasins qui ferment que des boites qui s'ouvrent.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> L'article est mensonger, il y a eu un plan d'aide de 78 milliards d'euros pour le Portugal en 2011 qui s'est termine en mme tant que l'austrit en 2014 juste avant l'arrive des socialistes au pouvoir. Il leur en attribue le mrite, sans mme prciser l'existence de ce plan  et il vas jusqu' osez dire que la hausse du smic et des prestations social et la diminution du temps de travail en est la cause  (On a essay la mme chose en France, on a vue les rsultats).


Je ne vois pas trace des destructions du modle social, avec par exemple (de mmoire) des fermetures d'hpitaux imposant de partir la journe pour se faire soigner au lieu de pouvoir tre pris en charge au pire dans la commune d' ct (et avec des transports en commun rduits, BCE oblige).

----------


## Terin

> 700 aprs abattement ? o_O 
> 
> Car normalement tudiant ou non, c'est aussi calcul  partir de tes revenus il me semble la taxe d'habitation (enfin le montant peu tre rduit si peu de revenus).
> 
> Et il n'y avait plus de place au niveau du CROUS et autres organismes grant les logements tudiants ?


Il n'y a pas d'exonration prvu pour la taxe d'habitation je crois bien  ::weird:: 

J'avais pas le droit au CROUS ou autre, mais je travaillais  cot pour me payer un appartement  :;):

----------


## Terin

> Nope, pas d'abattement. Je me suis retrouve dans la mme situation, avec 850  de taxe d'habitation pour 10m en pleine zone sinistre  payer avec mon RSA 
> Il est possible d'obtenir une exonration, mais les critres d'acceptation sont obscurs, je ne les ai trouvs nulle part sur le oueb. Faut demander et prier. Sinon, la seule solution, c'est la mensualisation.
> 
> EDIT: Il semble que a ait chang rcemment : https://www.service-public.fr/partic.../vosdroits/F42. Cela dit, j'attends de voir, parce que :
> 
> a, a m'tonne fortement, il y a cinq ans encore il y avait un dossier de type enclume  fournir. Comme je suis largement en dessous du revenu fiscal de rfrence, normalement je devrais recevoir une taxe d'habitation de 0  dans les prochaines semaines. Je doute.


Je peux te le confirmer, il n'y a rien  faire  ::(: 

Et c'est vraiment pour le gens comme toi que je suis content de cette suppression (je suis pas concern  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'y a pas d'exonration prvu pour la taxe d'habitation je crois bien


Exonration complte je n'en sais rien, mais rvaluation en fonction des revenus, c'est ce qui est crit sur le site officiel du gouvernement (aprs c'est peut-tre rcent comme le dit Conan Lord).

----------


## Terin

> Exonration complte je n'en sais rien, mais rvaluation en fonction des revenus, c'est ce qui est crit sur le site officiel du gouvernement (aprs c'est peut-tre rcent comme le dit Conan Lord).


Sans doute, mme en appelant les impts personne ne m'avais renseign  ::aie::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Exonration complte je n'en sais rien, mais rvaluation en fonction des revenus, c'est ce qui est crit sur le site officiel du gouvernement (aprs c'est peut-tre rcent comme le dit Conan Lord).


En tout cas perso, c'est bien cris sur ma feuille de Taxe d'habitation qu'elle est plafonne en fonction de mon revenue fiscale de rfrence, a fait bien 5 ans que je ne paye pas une taxe d'habitation complte.

----------


## Chauve souris

> La taxe d'habitation est totalement injuste, en tant qu'tudiant devoir payer 700 a fait trs mal.
> 
> L'argent sera trouv par une hausse de la CSG.


La taxe d'habitation a quelque chose de rigolo en ce qui me concerne : La taxe foncire oui, on n'y chappe pas en tant que propritaire, quand j'ai hrit du pavillon de ma mre  sa mort en juin 2013. Je l'ai donc paye. Sans qu'ils aient pour cela le moindre scrupule vu qu'ils m'accordent une pension retraite de 89 EUR/mois. Mais ils ont eu le culot de vouloir me faire payer la taxe d'habitation, pour une maison que je n'ai jamais habit, puisque j'ai trs officiellement (donc dclar aux impts) quitt la France en octobre 2011. Donc une taxe d'habitation pour une maison jamais habite (avec eau coupe, gaz coup et lectricit minimale), immdiatement mise en vente (et vendue) cela avait quelque chose de surraliste. De plus, vu mes revenus, j'en tais dispens via la lgislation fiscale. Mais on n'arrte pas le racket tatique comme a : ils ont dclar que c'tait "une rsidence secondaire". Bien sr je n'ai rien pay et je n'ai plus de fric sur mon compte bancaire franais qui ne sert qu' recevoir ma pension ridicule.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Mais sincrement faut arrter le pessimisme, la situation de la France est loin d'tre mauvaise et on a le luxe d'avoir un gros potentiel.


Tu parles pour qui ? Et de qui ? Et c'est quoi ce "on" en forme de "nous" qui ne concerne qu'une poigne (de plus en plus petite) de super friqus hrditaires ? Pas mon cas en tout cas (de toute faon pass 40 ans impossible d'avoir un job) mme si j'ai un certain savoir et une grande adaptabilit (au moins j'ai eu le courage de me lever le c** plutt que de crever sur pied dans ce pays au bout du rouleau).

----------


## Chauve souris

> Exonration complte je n'en sais rien, mais rvaluation en fonction des revenus, c'est ce qui est crit sur le site officiel du gouvernement (aprs c'est peut-tre rcent comme le dit Conan Lord).


Si ! Et il n'y a pas  chercher trs loin : les conditions de ressources pour ne pas la payer sont expliques sur la notice jointe  la dclaration.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> La taxe d'habitation a quelque chose de rigolo en ce qui me concerne : La taxe foncire oui, on n'y chappe pas en tant que propritaire, quand j'ai hrit du pavillon de ma mre  sa mort en juin 2013. Je l'ai donc paye. Sans qu'ils aient pour cela le moindre scrupule vu qu'ils m'accordent une pension retraite de 89 EUR/mois. Mais ils ont eu le culot de vouloir me faire payer la taxe d'habitation, pour une maison que je n'ai jamais habit, puisque j'ai trs officiellement (donc dclar aux impts) quitt la France en octobre 2011. Donc une taxe d'habitation pour une maison jamais habite (avec eau coupe, gaz coup et lectricit minimale), immdiatement mise en vente (et vendue) cela avait quelque chose de surraliste. De plus, vu mes revenus, j'en tais dispens via la lgislation fiscale. Mais on n'arrte pas le racket tatique comme a : ils ont dclar que c'tait "une rsidence secondaire". Bien sr je n'ai rien pay et je n'ai plus de fric sur mon compte bancaire franais qui ne sert qu' recevoir ma pension ridicule.


Je ne comprend pas trop ton message, tu argumentes pour te contre-argumenter tout seul derrire.
Maison jamais habite - dpart de la France -> donc maison class en maison secondaire vu que tu n'y est plus domicili. Jusque la c'est logique.
Et une maison secondaire a une taxe d'habitation, ce n'est pas nouveau juste pour toi.

----------


## Chauve souris

> De toute faon au point o nous en sommes, un peu plus ou un peu moins...
> 
> D'une grosse crise peut sortir quelque chose de positif, c'est  partir de l qu'il peut y avoir une rvolution, mais il faut d'abord le chaos, la prcarit, etc.


Allez demander  un organisme en coma dpass de se lever



> J'en ai tant vu qui s'en allrent
> Ils ne demandaient que du feu
> Ils se contentaient de si peu
> Ils avaient si peu de colre
> 
> J'entends leurs pas j'entends leurs voix
> Qui disent des choses banales
> Comme on en lit sur le journal
> Comme on en dit le soir chez soi
> ...


Il faudrait une jeunesse combative pour changer les choses mais regardez-l : elle ne s'intresse qu' se camer (la consommation de drogues, toutes catgories, explose) et  s'abrutir en se trmoussant, la main en l'air, sur leur musique tap-tap-boumboumante (au point qu'on a d rduire, par dcret, le nombre de dcibels, les avis des ORL tant alarmants sur la surdit progressive de la jeunesse). Z'allez faire une rvolution avec a, camarade ?




> Regardez ces jeunes gens Qu'est-ce qui les pousse
> Comme a vers les bancs de sable les bas-fonds
> Ils n'avaient aprs tout de neuf que la frimousse
> Eux qui faisaient tantt les farauds ils vont tous
> O les songes d'enfance  la fin se dfont
> 
> Bon Dieu regardez-vous petits dans les miroirs
> Vous avez le cheveu dsordre et l'oeil perdu
> Vous tes prts  tout obir tuer croire
> ...


Je vous assure qu'il est plus gratifiant d'aller se promener dans la Cordillre qu'attendre je ne sais quoi dans la misre en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faudrait une jeunesse combative pour changer les choses mais regardez-l : elle ne s'intresse qu' se camer (la consommation de drogues, toutes catgories, explose) et  s'abrutir en se trmoussant, la main en l'air, sur leur musique tap-tap-boumboumante (au point qu'on a d rduire, par dcret, le nombre de dcibels, les avis des ORL tant alarmants sur la surdit progressive de la jeunesse). Z'allez faire une rvolution avec a, camarade ?


Non mais dit comme a...

Je n'ai pas les statistiques sous la main, mais admettons que la consommation de drogue augmente chez les jeunes et qu'ils aiment de plus en plus la musique lectronique violente.
a reflte le malaise de la socit actuelle, ils sentent bien que le monde va mal, ils ont compris que leur futur est compromis.
La drogue est peut tre utilis pour oublier des souffrances pendant un moment.

Aprs la musique lectronique, a peut tre chouette et comme dit le proverbe "c'est toujours mieux que du RAP" ^^ (c'est une blague il existe du bon RAP)
Le plus violent a dois tre dans la famille de la Techno Hardcore, le Gabber par exemple, il y a des franais qui font des trucs avec de l'humour dedans :
Avec  R Max , Contrefaon passent en tte de la ligue hooligan techno
Ou des trucs comme "EVIL GRIMACE - 3 Litres".

a c'est moins hardcore avec toujours de l'humour :



Aprs je ne suis pas certains que ce genre de musique soit en train de gagner en popularit.
De toute faon moi je suis plus branch House que Techno. ( la base je viens du Breakbeat, je suis fan de The Prodigy depuis mon enfance, mais cette famille est un peu morte aujourd'hui, alors que la House revient)

Bref, les jeunes ont toujours cout de la musique "violente" c'est juste relatif.
 la base les trucs Rock'N Roll comme Elvis c'tait peut tre choquant pour les parents de l'poque.
Plus tard les Beach Boys, c'tait un peu le Nirvana de l'poque.
Ceux qui ont 30, 40 ans aujourd'hui coutaient Trust, Ludwig Von 88, Les Brruriers Noir, Mano Negra, Noir Dsir, c'tait violent aussi.
AC DC, Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Slayer, etc...

======================
Je ne suis pas fan des vnements de Mai 1968 (mais par contre je suis fan de l't de l'amour de 1967, avec le rock psychdlique) mais il me semble qu'il y ait eu une grve des ouvriers, suivi par les tudiants et il y a eu une micro rvolution.
Quand les gens se bougent tous on peut changer des choses, mais pour qu'ils se bougent il faut qu'ils soient tous  bout.

----------


## Grogro

> La taxe d'habitation est totalement injuste, en tant qu'tudiant devoir payer 700 a fait trs mal.
> 
> L'argent sera trouv par une hausse de la CSG.


Le calcul de la taxe d'habitation a toujours t des plus opaques, tout comme la taxe foncire. Et comme 50% de la population en est exonre, le poids total de la fiscalit locale repose sur un petit nombre de mnages (tout en gardant  l'esprit que la taxe foncire est, _in fine_, paye par le locataire car incluse, de mme que les charges monstrueuses de coproprit, dans le calcul du loyer). En 2006,  l'poque tudiant, j'ai vu arriver le premier avis de taxe d'habitation, avec taxe d'ordure mnagre et redevance audiovisuelle, qui avait t rclame, pour la premire fois dans ma ville, aux tudiants en rsidence tudiante (publiques et prives), et il n'tait pas possible d'y droger, quelle que soient nos revenus rels. A l'poque, cela quivalait  un mois de loyer hors charges. Depuis, les taux ont explos.

----------


## Terin

> Tu parles pour qui ? Et de qui ? Et c'est quoi ce "on" en forme de "nous" qui ne concerne qu'une poigne (de plus en plus petite) de super friqus hrditaires ? Pas mon cas en tout cas (de toute faon pass 40 ans impossible d'avoir un job) mme si j'ai un certain savoir et une grande adaptabilit (au moins j'ai eu le courage de me lever le c** plutt que de crever sur pied dans ce pays au bout du rouleau).


Je suis sur d'une chose, rien n'aide plus les super friqus hrditaires que de croire qu'ils contrlent totalement la socit et qu'on ne peux rien changer  ::mouarf:: 

Les gens sont fataliste, persuad qu'il est impossible de russir dans un jeu truqu depuis le dbut, et vous savez le plus drle c'est qu'il ne reste plus que deux types de gens qui cherchent  russir, les fils de friqus et les imbciles qui n'ont mme pas eu votre rflexion.

C'est hallucinant le nombre de petit d'lus, de patron de PME, directeur d'administration qui sont dbiles, mais qui ont russis uniquement parce qu'il n'avait aucune concurrence, en s'appuyant sur des gens bien plus capable qu'eux  ::ptdr::

----------


## Daranc

> 700 aprs abattement ? o_O 
> 
> Car normalement tudiant ou non, c'est aussi calcul  partir de tes revenus il me semble la taxe d'habitation (enfin le montant peu tre rduit si peu de revenus).
> 
> Et il n'y avait plus de place au niveau du CROUS et autres organismes grant les logements tudiants ?


erreur il me semble que la taxe d'habitation est calcule sur la valeur locative, en gros une commission ( _ou tu n'es certainement pas invit_) va estimer  combien on peut louer ton appart' ou considr le loyer que tu as  casquer et fonction de la catgorie ou tu  te trouver va appliquer un barme ( les catgories de mmoire de 1  5  1 le trou 5 l'avenue  ::mrgreen::  _curieusement des villages paums ravitaills par les corbeaux sont en catgorie 5_) l dessus on se partage le gteau entre commune dpartement et rgion.... donc supprimer cette taxe va poser le financement des communes ( pour la rgion un bon petit coup de pouce  la TIPP devrait renflouer les caisses _TIPP dont l'tat se prends une bonne part au passage_)
et comme l'tat dlocalise les administrations qui passent  charge des rgions (attention l'tat ne dlocalise pas tout, les recettes impt ,TVA et autres restent dans les caisses de l'tat ::P:  ) c'est de la dlocalisation slective a. Faire du social avec juste un partage de la misre, c'est l'galit selon nos politique...dommage qu'ils se retirent de l'quation. ::ptdr::

----------


## Terin

> erreur il me semble que la taxe d'habitation est calcule sur la valeur locative, en gros une commission ( _ou tu n'es certainement pas invit_) va estimer  combien on peut louer ton appart' ou considr le loyer que tu as  casquer et fonction de la catgorie ou tu  te trouver va appliquer un barme ( les catgories de mmoire de 1  5  1 le trou 5 l'avenue  _curieusement des villages paums ravitaills par les corbeaux sont en catgorie 5_) l dessus on se partage le gteau entre commune dpartement et rgion.... donc supprimer cette taxe va poser le financement des communes ( pour la rgion un bon petit coup de pouce  la TIPP devrait renflouer les caisses _TIPP dont l'tat se prends une bonne part au passage_)
> et comme l'tat dlocalise les administrations qui passent  charge des rgions (attention l'tat ne dlocalise pas tout, les recettes impt ,TVA et autres restent dans les caisses de l'tat ) c'est de la dlocalisation slective a. Faire du social avec juste un partage de la misre, c'est l'galit selon nos politique...dommage qu'ils se retirent de l'quation.


Les dernires commissions que tu cites on eu lieu en 1970 en se basant sur la valeur cadastrale des biens et on se contente d'appliquer l'inflation depuis  ::mouarf::

----------


## Daranc

> Je ne comprend pas trop ton message, tu argumentes pour te contre-argumenter tout seul derrire.
> Maison jamais habite - dpart de la France -> donc maison class en maison secondaire vu que tu n'y est plus domicili. Jusque la c'est logique.
> Et une maison secondaire a une taxe d'habitation, ce n'est pas nouveau juste pour toi.


si c'est nouveau ( pas trs nouveau mais il y a eu un temps ou une rsidence secondaire tait exempt de Taxe d'habitation, alors qu'il est logique que cette taxe soit appliqu ne serait ce que pour l'clairage public, la voirie le tout  l'gout , l'eau et l'electricit auw-quels elle est raccorde. _pour rappel le rseau basse tension n'appartient pas  EDF mais  la commune. comme les voies de communications
_

----------


## Daranc

> Les dernires commissions que tu cites on eu lieu en 1970 en se basant sur la valeur cadastrale des biens et on se contente d'appliquer l'inflation depuis


oui mais je subit depuis cette date ::weird:: 
je regarde , mais l'inflation merde alors elle est  deux vitesse , moins forte sur les salaires ::aie::

----------


## Daranc

> Je ne suis pas fan des vnements de Mai 1968 (mais par contre je suis fan de l't de l'amour de 1967, avec le rock psychdlique) mais il me semble qu'il y ait eu une grve des ouvriers, suivi par les tudiants et il y a eu une micro rvolution.
> Quand les gens se bougent tous on peut changer des choses, mais pour qu'ils se bougent il faut qu'ils soient tous  bout.


c'est bien l que le truc pernicieux est mis en place, on tale en compressant toute une catgorie (classe) de la socit, qu'il mange de la merde importe peu ce qui importe c'est qu'il mange: Les rvolutions se font avec des ventres vides

----------


## Grogro

> Les dernires commissions que tu cites on eu lieu en 1970 en se basant sur la valeur cadastrale des biens et on se contente d'appliquer l'inflation depuis


Darmanin en a parl et a dit qu'il serait bon de mettre  jour ces valeurs cadastrales supposes obsoltes. Ca veut dire ce que a veut dire. Tu franchis le seuil des 27k => tu passes dans la tranche des 30% => tu feras partie des 20% de pigeons qui verront leurs impts locaux exploser pour payer pour tout le monde. Une imposition qui va passer du simple au triple en franchissant un seuil arbitraire, a va donner envie c'est sr.

----------


## Zirak

> *erreur il me semble que la taxe d'habitation est calcule sur la valeur locative*, en gros une commission ( _ou tu n'es certainement pas invit_) va estimer  combien on peut louer ton appart' ou considr le loyer que tu as  casquer et fonction de la catgorie ou tu  te trouver va appliquer un barme ( les catgories de mmoire de 1  5  1 le trou 5 l'avenue  _curieusement des villages paums ravitaills par les corbeaux sont en catgorie 5_) l dessus on se partage le gteau entre commune dpartement et rgion.... donc supprimer cette taxe va poser le financement des communes ( pour la rgion un bon petit coup de pouce  la TIPP devrait renflouer les caisses _TIPP dont l'tat se prends une bonne part au passage_)
> et comme l'tat dlocalise les administrations qui passent  charge des rgions (attention l'tat ne dlocalise pas tout, les recettes impt ,TVA et autres restent dans les caisses de l'tat ) c'est de la dlocalisation slective a. Faire du social avec juste un partage de la misre, c'est l'galit selon nos politique...dommage qu'ils se retirent de l'quation.


En quoi est-ce une erreur ? 

L'un n'empche pas l'autre. Tu peux calculer le montant de la taxe comme tu veux (via une commission, un jet de ds, un /rnd 1000 ou que sais-je), cela n'empche pas qu'ensuite ce montant que tu es sens payer soit revu  la baisse en fonction de tes revenus. Et c'est encore moins une erreur du fait que cette information vient directement du site www.impots.gouv.fr.  :;):

----------


## Terin

> Darmanin en a parl et a dit qu'il serait bon de mettre  jour ces valeurs cadastrales supposes obsoltes. Ca veut dire ce que a veut dire. Tu franchis le seuil des 27k => tu passes dans la tranche des 30% => tu feras partie des 20% de pigeons qui verront leurs impts locaux exploser pour payer pour tout le monde. Une imposition qui va passer du simple au triple en franchissant un seuil arbitraire, a va donner envie c'est sr.


Oui et non. J'ai des doutes la dessus, dj le cot de revoir la valeur cadastrale est colossal, de plus a concernerais uniquement les plus riches donc au final 95% du travail ne servirais  rien vue que ces 20% se trouvent aux mmes endroits  ::mrgreen:: 

Et la hausse de la CSG couvre largement la suppression de la taxe et sera redistribu aux villes.

----------


## Grogro

> Et la hausse de la CSG couvre largement la suppression de la taxe et sera redistribu aux villes.


Tu es sr de a ? Il me semblait que la hausse de la CSG devait couvrir la baisse des cotisations (ce dont je suis pour : on ne peut plus financer la scu sur le seul travail salari) ?

----------


## Zirak

> Tu es sr de a ? *Il me semblait que la hausse de la CSG devait couvrir la baisse des cotisations* (ce dont je suis pour : on ne peut plus financer la scu sur le seul travail salari) ?


C'est ce que j'allais dire, j'ai l'impression que c'est la hausse de la CSG qui est sens financer la moiti du programme, et comme je n'arrive pas  visualiser les montants que cela peut reprsenter, je ne sais pas si c'est plausible, ou si ils essaient encore de nous vendre du rve en nous disant que le budget est aux petits oignons...

----------


## Invit

> Tu es sr de a ? Il me semblait que la hausse de la CSG devait couvrir la baisse des cotisations (ce dont je suis pour : *on ne peut plus financer la scu sur le seul travail salari*) ?


Petit apart : mme en augmentant la cotisation scu de ~50  au lieu d'imposer la mutuelle obligatoire ?

----------


## Terin

> C'est ce que j'allais dire, j'ai l'impression que c'est la hausse de la CSG qui est sens financer la moiti du programme, et comme je n'arrive pas  visualiser les montants que cela peut reprsenter, je ne sais pas si c'est plausible, ou si ils essaient encore de nous vendre du rve en nous disant que le budget est aux petits oignons...


Actuellement la CSG est  7,5% et rapport plus de 100 milliards d'euros.

Le gouvernement d'Edouard Philipe vas la faire passer 9,2 %.

Ce qui vas surtout financer son programme c'est la baisse du chmage, donc une hausse des recettes de la plupart des impts.

----------


## Daranc

> En quoi est-ce une erreur ? 
> 
> L'un n'empche pas l'autre. Tu peux calculer le montant de la taxe comme tu veux (via une commission, un jet de ds, un /rnd 1000 ou que sais-je), cela n'empche pas qu'ensuite ce montant que tu es sens payer soit revu  la baisse en fonction de tes revenus. Et c'est encore moins une erreur du fait que cette information vient directement du site www.impots.gouv.fr.


l'erreur c'est qu'elle n'est pas calcule sur *tes revenus*, tes revenus peuvent juste t'en exonre ( si dans ce cas on peut parler de revenus ::mouarf::  )

----------


## Daranc

> Actuellement la CSG est  7,5% et rapport plus de 100 milliards d'euros.
> 
> Le gouvernement d'Edouard Philipe vas la faire passer 9,2 %.
> 
> Ce qui vas surtout financer son programme c'est la baisse du chmage, donc une hausse des recettes de la plupart des impts.


une autre option est la baisse de l'imposition ( a semble con mais lorsque Reagan  fait dgringoler le taux d'imposition aux USA les recettes de l'tat ont exploss)
le fameux trop d'impt tue l'impt

----------


## Terin

> une autre option est la baisse de l'imposition ( a semble con mais lorsque Reagan  fait dgringoler le taux d'imposition aux USA les recettes de l'tat ont exploss)
> le fameux trop d'impt tue l'impt


Globalement c'est ce que Macron fait en lissant le taux d'imposition sur l'ensemble de la population. La suppression du RSI, et la baisse de l'impt sur les socits avec la rforme de la loi du travail vas vraiment donner un coup de fouet dans les PME.

----------


## Grogro

> Actuellement la CSG est  7,5% et rapport plus de 100 milliards d'euros.
> 
> Le gouvernement d'Edouard Philipe vas la faire passer 9,2 %.
> 
> Ce qui vas surtout financer son programme c'est la baisse du chmage, donc une hausse des recettes de la plupart des impts.


Des taux bas, simples, et une assiette la plus large possible : en terme d'imposition on sait effectivement que c'est la seule chose qui marche. Les chiffres que j'ai trouvs sont pas loin de tes 100 milliards. L'IR a rapport 63 milliards pour la dernire anne o j'ai trouv les chiffres. La taxe d'habitation ce serait 23 milliards d'euros en 2016. Peut-tre bien que a collera oui.

Quant  baisser le chmage... Il faudra une croissance annuelle suprieure  2%. Autant dire que c'est pas prt d'arriver.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui vas surtout financer son programme c'est la baisse du chmage, donc une hausse des recettes de la plupart des impts.


LuL

Et la baisse du chmage, il la finance avec quoi ?  ::ptdr:: 

C'est pas en baissant 2 cotisations que a va supprimer le chmage hein. Sr que moins payer, pour une PME, a va tre gnial, mais si elle n'a pas de carnet de commande en augmentation, elle n'embauchera pas, elle aura juste un peu plus de trsorerie de ct en cas de coup dur, ce qui pourra peut-tre lui viter de fermer, et donc d'augmenter le chmage, la oui, mais pour l'instant, c'est loin de suffire  le faire baisser.



@Daranc : C'est bien pour cela que je parlais au conditionnel en disant il me semble, et que j'avais prcis dans la mme phrase, dans le cas o cela n'tait pas directement calcul sur tes revenus  :




> (enfin le montant peut tre rduit si peu de revenus).


Bref, peu importe comment c'est calcul, il y a des abattements possibles, et c'tait a la question  la base. ^^

----------


## Terin

> LuL
> 
> Et la baisse du chmage, il la finance avec quoi ?


Avec le principal sujet de ce topic : la rforme du code de travail  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Avec le principal sujet de ce topic : la rforme du code de travail


re LuL alors  :;): 

C'est la partie qui facilite les licenciements abusifs, ou la partie qui va donner les pleins pouvoir  ton patron qui va faire baisser le chmage ? Je m'y perds  force...

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je ne comprend pas trop ton message, tu argumentes pour te contre-argumenter tout seul derrire.
> Maison jamais habite - dpart de la France -> donc maison class en maison secondaire vu que tu n'y est plus domicili. Jusque la c'est logique.
> Et une maison secondaire a une taxe d'habitation, ce n'est pas nouveau juste pour toi.


Il faudrait tre un peu logique, quand mme. Dans taxe d'habitation il y a "habitation". Donc quand on n'y habite pas... 
A l'origine cette taxe se contentait de totaliser les services locaux : enlvement des ordures, etc. Donc qu'ai-je  payer ces services puisque je n'y vis plus. La seule taxe, comme je l'ai dit,  payer est la taxe foncire (et c'est dj pas mal, je rappelle  cette honorable socit que l'tat franais m'accorde une somptueuse pension retraite de 89 EUR/mois).

----------


## Daranc

> Globalement c'est ce que Macron fait en lissant le taux d'imposition sur l'ensemble de la population. La suppression du RSI, et la baisse de l'impt sur les socits avec la rforme de la loi du travail vas vraiment donner un coup de fouet dans les PME.


pas en lissant comme il le propose, c'est mettre sur le dos de Paul la charge de Pierre or comme ce sont les Paul les plus nombreux ce sont ceux l qui font tourner l'conomie. tout ce que ce _lissage_ va faire c'est de baisser la consommation et sur enrichir les plus riches(rien de nouveau juste l'emballage qui change)
je cite l'exemple de l'URSS avec la mer d'Aral :trois fleuves alimentent cette mer, en barrant les fleuves les sovitiques ont tu la mer d'Aral ...et les fleuves tant alimenter par l'vaporation de cette dernire les fleuves sont devenu des ruisseaux. 
(_bon les amricain font un peu la mme chose avec le fleuve des everglades  force de pomper dedans le milieu sappauvrit)

_

----------


## Daranc

> Il faudrait tre un peu logique, quand mme. Dans taxe d'habitation il y a "habitation". Donc quand on n'y habite pas... 
> A l'origine cette taxe se contentait de totaliser les services locaux : enlvement des ordures, etc. Donc qu'ai-je  payer ces services puisque je n'y vis plus. La seule taxe, comme je l'ai dit,  payer est la taxe foncire (et c'est dj pas mal, je rappelle  cette honorable socit que l'tat franais m'accorde une somptueuse pension retraite de 89 EUR/mois).


oui une maison , un appartement, un studio,un meubl tout a a fait parti des habitations ce qui fait qu'e la taxe dhabitation c'est une taxe sur les habitations et non un taxe d'occupation. 
_une rsidence mme si on n'y rside pas doit s'intgre dans un paysage ou dans une structure qui lui donne la possibilit d'tre et ncess__ite des priphriques communautaire; do la diffrence entre habitation et hangar_
comme lorsque tu as pris ta retraite tu as liquider tes droits  la retraite  ::mrgreen::  tu ne les as pas mis dans un_ cubi _ ni en bouteille en tonneau ou dans une cuve et ce quel que soit le montant de ta retraite (bon avec 89 un bol devrait suffire ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Daranc

> re LuL alors 
> 
> C'est la partie qui facilite les licenciements abusifs, ou la partie qui va donner les pleins pouvoir  ton patron qui va faire baisser le chmage ? Je m'y perds  force...


les deux propositions, prise ensembles,  :8O:  c'est pas un plonasme

----------


## GPPro

Avec des ides pareil j'espre que tu es patron... Je vois difficilement ce qui peut justifier qu'on supporte de telles mesures  part a, comme il a dj t dit, toutes les coupes dans le code du travail / aides aux patrons ne se sont JAMAIS traduites en cration d'emploi. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est le chouchou de la presse / ultra libraux en tout genre qui le fait que a changera quoi que ce soit sur le front de l'emploi. Les employs vont morfler eux, a c'est certain.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec le principal sujet de ce topic : la rforme du code de travail


Apparemment il a d'autres plans en parallles :
Macron aux expatris : Revenez! La terre de conqute, c'est la France



> Emmanuel Macron a lanc mardi soir une opration sduction  l'gard des Franais expatris. Profitant de sa prsence  New-York pour l'Assemble gnrale de l'ONU, le chef de l'tat a pris la parole devant plusieurs centaines d'migrs. *Revenez, irriguez, l'esprit de conqute souffle  nouveau*, a demand Emmanuel Macron qui estime que la terre de conqute, c'est la France. L'expatriation, surtout des jeunes, avait atteint des sommets lors du quinquennat de Franois Hollande. Une tendance qu'Emmanuel Macron veut inverser.


Je doute de lefficacit du truc...

----------


## Gunny

> Apparemment il a d'autres plans en parallles :
> Macron aux expatris : Revenez! La terre de conqute, c'est la France
> 
> 
> Je doute de lefficacit du truc...


Quelle est la diffrence entre E.T et un expat franais ?





E.T veut revenir chez lui




Ok, je sors

----------


## Zirak

> Apparemment il a d'autres plans en parallles :
> 
> Je doute de lefficacit du truc...


Non mais c'est comme quand il dit que les propritaires vont baisser les loyers pour contrebalancer la baisse des APL, suffit pas de le dire pour que a arrive. Il dit qu'un nouveau vent de conqute souffle sur la France, pour l'instant, le seul vent que je vois, c'est celui qui souffle sur sa cte de popularit, et qui la plaque au sol...  ::aie:: 

Ca fait mme pas 6 mois qu'il est l, et pour l'instant, il n'a pratiquement rien mis en place, donc je ne vois pas comment le "vent" pourrait dj avoir chang de direction depuis Hollande...

----------


## Invit

> Macron aux expatris : Revenez! La terre de conqute, c'est la France


Faudrait savoir, je croyais que c'tait complet et qu'on n'avait plus de place...

----------


## Ryu2000

> je croyais que c'tait complet et qu'on n'avait plus de place...


a dpend pour qui et de toute faon ce n'est pas un problme de place.

L apparemment ce serait des franais avec des comptences, donc si certains revenaient (ce qui ne reprsentera jamais un mouvement massif de population) ils auront les moyens de bien s'installer.

Par contre nous ne pouvons pas accueillir trop de migrants.
Il faut construire des logements spciaux, ils auront du mal  s'intgrer, a va poser plein de problmes et coter super chre, alors qu'on essaie de faire des conomies...
De toute faon il n'y a pas de boulot.

----------


## Cincinnatus

D'aprs le Parisien cit par Public Snat : https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/p...e-emploi-77551 le gouvernement prvoit de baisser le budget de Ple Emploi, de supprimer des postes (plusieurs centaines ou plusieurs milliers, selon les sources, comme pour les manifestations).
Et bien sr, dans le but de privatiser ce service public, dfinitivement cette fois, aprs avoir dj transmis les meilleurs dossiers aux concurrents privs.
Ou alors, ils sont tellement srs de l'efficacit de la rforme du travail qu'ils pensent pouvoir dj rduire ce service...

----------


## Grogro

> Avec des ides pareil j'espre que tu es patron... Je vois difficilement ce qui peut justifier qu'on supporte de telles mesures  part a, comme il a dj t dit, toutes les coupes dans le code du travail / aides aux patrons ne se sont JAMAIS traduites en cration d'emploi. Ce n'est pas parce que c'est le chouchou de la presse / ultra libraux en tout genre qui le fait que a changera quoi que ce soit sur le front de l'emploi. Les employs vont morfler eux, a c'est certain.


Les travailleurs dans un premier temps, qui y rflchiront qui plus est  deux fois avant de changer de poste pour voluer (donc stagnation totale des salaires, chute de la consommation), les rentiers dans un second temps qui n'arriveront plus  louer leurs biens aux travailleurs devenus prcaires. Et qui dit moins de mobilit professionnelle dit march immo qui tire la gueule. 

Sauf si la rforme CSG + taxe d'habitation + transfert des cotisations fonctionne, ce qui compensera une partie du dsastre macro-conomique provoqu par les ordonnances, en augmentant le revenu disponible des travailleurs.

----------


## Grogro

> D'aprs le Parisien cit par Public Snat : https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/p...e-emploi-77551 le gouvernement prvoit de baisser le budget de Ple Emploi, de supprimer des postes (plusieurs centaines ou plusieurs milliers, selon les sources, comme pour les manifestations).
> Et bien sr, dans le but de privatiser ce service public, dfinitivement cette fois, aprs avoir dj transmis les meilleurs dossiers aux concurrents privs.
> Ou alors, ils sont tellement srs de l'efficacit de la rforme du travail qu'ils pensent pouvoir dj rduire ce service...


Dieu sait si j'ai beaucoup critiqu ce nouveau gouvernement, et particulirement dans ce topic, mais il faut bien tondre quelque part s'ils veulent tenir un minimum leurs engagement : trouver 16 milliards sans "coup de rabot" gnralis, comme tous les gouvernements prcdent ont fait  chaque "cure d'austrit". C'est une dmarche indite qui consiste pour la premire fois  se poser la question du primtre des dpenses publiques. Jusqu' prsent, c'tait surtout le rgalien qui trinquait (dfense, police, ducation, universits, justice, vrais services publics de proximit, rgpp aveugle). Ils prtendent pargner le rgalien en 2018. Il faut bien trouver l'argent ailleurs, et les dpenses inutiles voire contre productives, ce n'est pas ce qui manque. 

Bien sr, je prfrerais qu'ils montrent l'exemple en s'attaquant aux privilges exorbitants de la classe jacassante.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... ce qui compensera une partie du dsastre *macron*-conomique provoqu par les ordonnances, en augmentant le revenu disponible des travailleurs.


Fixed  :;):

----------


## Daranc

> D trouver 16 milliards sans "coup de rabot" gnralis, comme tous les gouvernements prcdent ont fait  chaque "cure d'austrit". C'est une dmarche indite qui consiste pour la premire fois  se poser la question du primtre des dpenses publiques. Jusqu' prsent, c'tait surtout le rgalien qui trinquait (dfense, police, ducation, universits, justice, vrais services publics de proximit, rgpp aveugle). Ils prtendent pargner le rgalien en 2018. Il faut bien trouver l'argent ailleurs, et les dpenses inutiles voire contre productives, ce n'est pas ce qui manque. 
> 
> Bien sr, je prfrerais qu'ils montrent l'exemple en s'attaquant aux privilges exorbitants de la classe jacassante.


Ta ta ta on n''a trouv pas 1 milliard pour le RSA mais du jour au lendemain on en a trouv 20 pour sauver les banques  ::lol::  on en trouve plus que des champignons des milliards ( et pourtant les champignons, a pousse)

----------


## Ryu2000

> on ne trouv pas 1 milliard pour le RSA mais du jour au lendemain on en a trouv 20 pour sauver les banques


Le pire c'est qu'aucun banquier n'a fini en prison alors que la crise conomique mondiale actuelle est entirement de leur faute...
Il faut laisser les banques faire faillite, a va faire effet domino et tout s'effondrera.

Mais quand on sera tous  0 on pourra repartir sans dette, 0 c'est mieux que le ngatif.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Dieu sait si j'ai beaucoup critiqu ce nouveau gouvernement, et particulirement dans ce topic, mais il faut bien tondre quelque part s'ils veulent tenir un minimum leurs engagement : trouver 16 milliards sans "coup de rabot" gnralis, comme tous les gouvernements prcdent ont fait  chaque "cure d'austrit". C'est une dmarche indite qui consiste pour la premire fois  se poser la question du primtre des dpenses publiques. Jusqu' prsent, c'tait surtout le rgalien qui trinquait (dfense, police, ducation, universits, justice, vrais services publics de proximit, rgpp aveugle). Ils prtendent pargner le rgalien en 2018. Il faut bien trouver l'argent ailleurs, et les dpenses inutiles voire contre productives, ce n'est pas ce qui manque. 
> 
> Bien sr, je prfrerais qu'ils montrent l'exemple en s'attaquant aux privilges exorbitants de la classe jacassante.


Coup de rabot ? Et un norme coup de vernis par dessus, avec des J.O. dont la plupart des Franais sonds ne veulent pas, estims  6,6 Milliards d'Euros. En appliquant le coeff habituel aux autres J.O., on cible plutt les 11 Milliards. Mais l, il s'agit de faire plaisir aux dirigeants, qui se pavaneront devant les camras pendant les chantiers et, pour ceux qui auront survcu politiquement, lors des preuves. Et ensuite, il faudra faire avec des infrastructures pour la plupart sur-dimensionnes ou inutilises aprs les jeux.

En outre, ce n'est pas quand on facilite les licenciements qu'il faut rduire le S.A.V. (service aprs-vidage). 

Et puis, un budget, c'est des dpenses, dont les demandes du MEDEF (qui n'ont pas abouties  la cration de 1 million d'emplois, mme Gattaz junior ne porte plus son pin's), mais aussi des rentres. Rduire les rentres rend plus difficile d'quilibrer le budget.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et bien sr, dans le but de privatiser ce service public, dfinitivement cette fois, aprs avoir dj transmis les meilleurs dossiers aux concurrents privs.


Bientt ils privatiseront la Police, les Pompiers, les Prisons, etc...
C'est n'importe quoi...

Le pays est en train de se faire dmonter, pice par pice.
C'est dprimant.

----------


## Chauve souris

> oui une maison , un appartement, un studio,un meubl tout a a fait parti des habitations ce qui fait qu'e la taxe dhabitation c'est une taxe sur les habitations et non un taxe d'occupation. 
> _une rsidence mme si on n'y rside pas doit s'intgre dans un paysage ou dans une structure qui lui donne la possibilit d'tre et ncess__ite des priphriques communautaire; do la diffrence entre habitation et hangar_
> comme lorsque tu as pris ta retraite tu as liquider tes droits  la retraite  tu ne les as pas mis dans un_ cubi _ ni en bouteille en tonneau ou dans une cuve et ce quel que soit le montant de ta retraite (bon avec 89 un bol devrait suffire)


Je crois que tu confonds avec les charges (qu'on paye  un syndic) pour un appartement ou une rsidence. Dans mon cas une maison isole de toute structure collective, sans eau, sans gaz et avec l'lectricit minimum pour faire fonctionner lumires et volets roulants pour les visites via les agents immobiliers. Donc je ne suis redevable d'aucun service municipal. Et je ne suis pas en vacances, je suis expatri et je vendais la maison (qui fut donc vendue).

----------


## Grogro

> Ta ta ta on n''a trouv pas 1 milliard pour le RSA mais du jour au lendemain on en a trouv 20 pour sauver les banques  on en trouve plus que des champignons des milliards ( et pourtant les champignons, a pousse)


Les voil les milliards  trouver : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...ro-en-2018.php

Tellement timore cette mesure, par principe le paquet devrait passer directement  10 balles, sans pravis (avec une vraie politique antitabac bien entendu). 

Sans compter les JO 2024 dont parle fort justement Cincinnatus plus bas. Ca tombe bien, vu les JO de Sotchi et Rio, 16 milliards a risque bien d'tre le cot rel de cette folie.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Chauve souris

> Bientt ils privatiseront la Police, les Pompiers, les Prisons, etc...
> C'est n'importe quoi...
> 
> Le pays est en train de se faire dmonter, pice par pice.
> C'est dprimant.


Et ce n'est pas la privatisation en soi qui est le pire si a restait franais. Mais tout est vendu (aroports, clubs de football) aux ptrodollars qui ne savent pas quoi faire de leur fric. On comprend donc que l'tat franais, avec ses mdias, fassent la chasse aux "islamophobes" (dans la novlangue c'est une psychopathologie de s'opposer  la religion des seigneurs) via ses merdias, tous aux mains des grands patrons du CAC 40.

Mme mon moussaillon de 15 ans que j'avais emmen promener aux Balares sur mon voilier en 1996 et qui tait trs fort en anglais considrait que la France c'tait foutu et qu'il faudrait aller ailleurs plutt que de rester dans le Titanic.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Coup de rabot ? Et un norme coup de vernis par dessus, avec des J.O. dont la plupart des Franais sonds ne veulent pas, estims  6,6 Milliards d'Euros. En appliquant le coeff habituel aux autres J.O., on cible plutt les 11 Milliards. Mais l, il s'agit de faire plaisir aux dirigeants, qui se pavaneront devant les camras pendant les chantiers et, pour ceux qui auront survcu politiquement, lors des preuves. Et ensuite, il faudra faire avec des infrastructures pour la plupart sur-dimensionnes ou inutilises aprs les jeux.
> 
> En outre, ce n'est pas quand on facilite les licenciements qu'il faut rduire le S.A.V. (service aprs-vidage). 
> 
> Et puis, un budget, c'est des dpenses, dont les demandes du MEDEF (qui n'ont pas abouties  la cration de 1 million d'emplois, mme Gattaz junior ne porte plus son pin's), mais aussi des rentres. Rduire les rentres rend plus difficile d'quilibrer le budget.


A propos des JO, une vido (oui, moi non plus je n'aime pas les vidos) sympa et qui sait, peut-tre instructive.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je crois que tu confonds avec les charges (qu'on paye  un syndic) pour un appartement ou une rsidence. Dans mon cas une maison isole de toute structure collective, sans eau, sans gaz et avec l'lectricit minimum pour faire fonctionner lumires et volets roulants pour les visites via les agents immobiliers. Donc je ne suis redevable d'aucun service municipal. Et je ne suis pas en vacances, je suis expatri et je vendais la maison (qui fut donc vendue).


Que tu les utilises ou pas il y a bien des canalisations pour amener l'eau ? le gaz potentiellement ? une route pour y aller ? Et mme si tu n'y habite pas, il faut au moins entretenir tout a non ? 
Et effectivement cela finance galement des dpenses sociales, scolaire, culturel et sportive, mme si tu dcides de ne pas en profiter. 
Donc bon arrte la mauvaise foi 5 min. La maison t'appartenait, donc tu payes les charges qui y incombe, que tu t'y rende ou pas, l'tat ne va pas s'amuser  mettre un agent derrire chaque maison secondaire pour savoir lesquelles sont utilises  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tellement timore cette mesure, par principe le paquet devrait passer directement  10 balles, sans pravis (avec une vraie politique antitabac bien entendu).


Le but ce n'est pas de diminuer le nombre de fumeurs c'est de rcolter le plus d'argent, c'est comme un impt en gros.
On augmente le prix progressivement pour que les fumeurs n'aient pas envie d'arrter (ou de faire du trafique de cigarette).




> Sans compter les JO 2024


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Paris voulait absolument avoir accueillir les JO, a cote une fortune et a ne rapporte que dalle...
a doit tre l'histoire du pain et des jeux, comme le gouvernement ne fait que de la merde il dit "Regardez l-bas ya des sports chiant !".

On est dj endett et on va empirer la situation.




> Et ce n'est pas la privatisation en soi qui est le pire si a restait franais. Mais tout est vendu (aroports, clubs de football) aux ptrodollars qui ne savent pas quoi faire de leur fric.


C'est normal que les USA aient du fric vu qu'ils crer de la monnaie  l'infini, ce sont des vritables billets de Monopoly.
Le Japon fait pareille.

Le Qatar et la Chine achtent pleins de btiments en France mais leur monnaie sont peut tre un peu plus srieuse.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Sans compter les JO 2024 dont parle fort justement Cincinnatus plus bas. Ca tombe bien, vu les JO de Sotchi et Rio, 16 milliards a risque bien d'tre le cot rel de cette folie.


La rvolution franaise de 1789 a t amorce quand la classe moyenne de l'poque se rendait compte du train de vie luxueux de l'aristocratie alors qu'eux, dj, taient hyper taxs.

Celle de 1848 fut plus populaire et ce n'est pas pour rien que Victor Hugo a appel sa chronique de cette poque "Les misrables".

----------


## Chauve souris

> Que tu les utilises ou pas il y a bien des canalisations pour amener l'eau ? le gaz potentiellement ? une route pour y aller ? Et mme si tu n'y habite pas, il faut au moins entretenir tout a non ? 
> Et effectivement cela finance galement des dpenses sociales, scolaire, culturel et sportive, mme si tu dcides de ne pas en profiter. 
> Donc bon arrte la mauvaise foi 5 min. La maison t'appartenait, donc tu payes les charges qui y incombe, que tu t'y rende ou pas, l'tat ne va pas s'amuser  mettre un agent derrire chaque maison secondaire pour savoir lesquelles sont utilises


Mais j'ai dit et rpt que j'ai pay la taxe foncire (et ce n'est pas lger) ! Ce n'est pas suffisant pour toi ? Tu travailles aux impts ? Typiquement significatif de ce genre de personnes qui mettent les franais dans la misre tout en accordant fric (10 fois plus que ma pension), logements et soins mdicaux gratuits, aux "demandeurs d'asiles" qui sont des envahisseurs illgaux. Toi et tes semblables me confortent dans le fait que j'ai eu bien fait de quitter ce pays.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Toi et tes semblables me confortent dans le fait que j'ai eu bien fait de quitter ce pays.


Et quand tu es arriv dans ton nouveau pays, tu n'tais pas un envahisseur? 'hsite pas  quitter ce forum si tu le souhaite aussi en tout cas

----------


## yolle

jai quand mme un peu de mal  saisir ce que vient faire la taxe d'habitation dans un post sur les ordonnances.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Et quand tu es arriv dans ton nouveau pays, tu n'tais pas un envahisseur? 'hsite pas  quitter ce forum si tu le souhaite aussi en tout cas


Fausse quivalence stupide ! 
1. Je n'ai pas franchi la frontire illgalement
2. Je n'ai pas touch un PYG de l'tat paraguayen
3. J'ai fait toutes les dmarches administratives pour tre rsident
4. J'ai pass une visite mdicale
5. Une fois rsident je me suis dbrouill tout seul, je n'ai eu aucune aide

Donc tes propos ne ridiculisent que toi-mme. Et si tu es content de finir en France dans la misre et devenir un futur dhimmi, je te souhaite bien du plaisir.  moi a ne me convenait pas.

----------


## Chauve souris

> jai quand mme un peu de mal  saisir ce que vient faire la taxe d'habitation dans un post sur les ordonnances.


C'est un tout ! La pression fiscale qui empche tout dveloppement conomique et pousse beaucoup de franais  la misre (les chiffres sur la pauvret qui augmentent  chaque tude) s'exerce par de multiples taxes : locales, sur les carburant, sur les retraites (CSG) et va aggraver la situation des travailleurs devenue de plus en plus prcaire. La "rforme du code du travail" n'en est qu'un lment de plus.

Une chose est sure : rien n'est fait dans le sens d'une amlioration des conditions de vie et de travail.

Soit on se soumet soit on se barre si on a un peu de volont, quelques conomies et un savoir utilisable dans le vaste monde.

----------


## GPPro

TIL les pauvres sont pauvres  cause de la "pression" fiscale  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

> TIL les pauvres sont pauvres  cause de la "pression" fiscale


Un travailleur est tax ds la source  plus de 50% de son salaire *rel* (le salaire super brut). Il paiera plein pot la TVA sur sa consommation, qui bouffera le plus gros de ses revenus. Et il sera tax une nouvelle fois sur ses revenus nets, puis sur la revente de son logement, sans avoir les moyens de payer un cabinet de spcialistes pour faire de "l'optimisation fiscale". Les "1%", qui ne travaillent pas, qui contrlent la totalit du systme politique, conomique et mdiatique, ne paient rien. Demande-toi qui fait les lois et  qui a profite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tellement timore cette mesure, par principe le paquet devrait passer directement  10 balles, sans pravis (avec une vraie politique antitabac bien entendu).



Tabac: Le paquet de cigarettes augmentera six fois en trois ans pour atteindre 10 euros



> Le paquet de cigarettes augmentera de 35 centimes ds la fin de lanne puis dun euro en mars prochain. Et ce nest quun dbut a annonc Agns Buzyn, ministre de la Sant


D'un ct l'tat fait en sorte de maximiser le montant d'argent rcolter avec les taxes sur le tabac.
De l'autre les ministres de la sant sont pote avec l'industrie pharmaceutique et rendent des services, parfois des mdicaments dont on sait qu'ils sont inefficace deviennent rembours par la scurit sociale.

L'argent est rcolt chez les fumeurs (qui sont souvent pauvre), les mdecins prescrivent des mdicaments qui ne servent  rien => l'industrie pharmaceutique gagne normment d'argent, le trou de la scurit social se creuse.



20% des plus de 65 ans prennent plus de sept mdicaments diffrents par jour : un cocktail  risque
Faut pas qu'ils s'tonnent si ils vont mal...
Les mdicament abme forcment quelque chose, il n'y a rien de totalement sans danger, il n'y a aucun mdicament qui sort de l'industrie pharmaceutique sans effet secondaire.
En mme temps les vieux c'est des cons, leur mdecin leur prescrive un mdicament et ils le prennent...
Aprs a passe  2, 3, 4 mdicaments par jour.
Pour n'importe quoi... Du genre "votre tension est suprieur  la moyenne", "votre cholestrol est suprieur  la moyenne", etc...
Ce ne sont pas des mdicaments qui rgleront le problme...

----------


## Invit

> En mme temps les vieux c'est des cons, leur mdecin leur prescrive un mdicament et ils le prennent...


Ils sont bien obligs, on ne leur propose pas autre chose. Si tu ne veux pas finir intern  l'hosto avec encore plus de mdicaments, tu as intrt  les prendre.
Quand j'tais jeune, j'ai t victime d'effets secondaires trs lourds dus  la pilule hormonale. a, je ne l'ai su que quand j'ai arrt. Parce qu'aucun toubib  l'poque n'avait fait le rapprochement. On m'a d'abord donn des antibiotiques, puis d'autres antibiotiques, puis on a dit que c'tait dans ma tte alors on m'a donn des antidpresseurs (que j'ai refus de prendre d'ailleurs). Apparemment, les dgts ont d tre importants parce que ces effets secondaires sont indiqus dans la notice maintenant. Mais je me demande combien de jeunes femmes se sont retrouves en HP  cause de a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils sont bien obligs, on ne leur propose pas autre chose. Si tu ne veux pas finir intern  l'hosto avec encore plus de mdicaments, tu as intrt  les prendre.


Dj pour commencer chaque individu est unique, il ne faut pas trop se fixer sur la moyenne.
Certaines personnes sont fait pour avoir une tension ou un taux de cholestrol plus lev que d'autre.
Si la mdecine c'est de bricoler pour faire passer des taux en dessous d'une moyenne, c'est un peu con...

Les mdicaments ne sont pas une solution, ils permettent juste de masquer des symptmes, mais ils ne corrigent pas la source du problme.
Ce ne sont pas des pilules qui risquent de te rendre en bonne sant.

Prendre le mdicament qu'on te prescris peut te faire finir avec plein de mdicaments.
Imaginez une personne atteinte de sclrose en plaque, au dbut on lui prescris un mdicament, un jour elle revient parce qu'elle ressent un effet secondaire, du coup on lui prescris un second mdicament et a boucle, jusqu' finir  15 mdicaments par jour...

Le but de l'industrie pharmaceutique c'est de vendre des pilules, pour cela il faut garder les patients malade le plus longtemps possible.
Si un traitement efficace contre le cancer sortait l'industrie pharmaceutique serait en deuil, car elle gagne des milliards grce au chimio.
Il existe des protocoles qui ne cotent rien et qui sont efficace pour prvenir le cancer, mais on en parle pas. (bon de toute faon gnralement on s'intresse au cancer aprs avoir t diagnostiqu et c'est dj trop tard)

----------


## Zirak

> snip


Mme si pour une fois, tu ne raconte pas compltement n'importe quoi (notamment sur l'industrie pharmaceutique), tu oublies quand mme pas mal de choses... 

Ton corps vieillit, des cellules meurent et arrtent de fonctionner, et au bout d'un moment elles ne se renouvellent plus autant voir plus du tout, ce qui fait qu'elles n'assurent plus leur rle, et donc forcment, ta sant va se dgrader.

On peut en effet critiquer certains mdicaments mais pas la totalit du systme mdicamenteux (a doit rien vouloir dire, mais je ne sais pas comment appeler a). C'est comme les vaccins, oui certains ont des effets secondaires suivant les personnes, et peuvent entraner de gros dgts, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il ne faut plus se vacciner du tout.

On peut tous arrter de prendre des mdocs et de se vacciner, y'a pas de soucis. Par contre  la 1re pidmie de quoi que ce soit, tu vas compter les morts par millions... Et mme sans a, l'esprance de vie serait beaucoup plus courte qu'actuellement.

Les vieux ne sont pas btes ou cons (enfin surement moins que d'autres plus jeunes qu'eux, suivez mon regard), ils ont juste, comme beaucoup de monde, peur de mourir, et ils prfrent prendre 15 mdocs, "au cas o", si a peut leur faire gagner quelques annes.

Et puis bon, on en reparlera quand tu auras 20 ou 30 ans de plus, et des douleurs en permanences, car tu ne dois pas trop savoir ce que c'est de vivre comme a. Tu abandonneras certaines de tes convictions si un mdoc peut te permettre de ne serait-ce que passer une nuit de sommeil convenable.  :;): 


Edit: Et quand je parle de millions de morts  cause d'une pidmie, merci de nous pargner ton couplet sur le fait que "tant mieux car de toutes faons, on est trop nombreux" et tout le tintouin, car si c'est vraiment ce que tu penses, et que tu veux faire un cadeau  la plante, tu es plus que le bienvenue pour nous montrer l'exemple, il existe une plthore de mthodes pour mettre fin  ses jours.

----------


## Invit

> On peut tous arrter de prendre des mdocs et de se vacciner, y'a pas de soucis. Par contre  la 1re pidmie de quoi que ce soit, tu vas compter les morts par millions... Et mme sans a, l'esprance de vie serait beaucoup plus courte qu'actuellement.


Je suis pour la vaccination ( bon escient) galement. Mais il y a aussi une tendance assez dplorable qui consiste  vouloir soigner les gens malgr eux. Le corps mdical n'accepte pas que tu ne prennes pas tes anti-inflammatoires parce qu'ils te font plus mal au bide qu'ils ne te soulagent l'paule, par exemple. Encore aujourd'hui, alors que les ostopathes et les homopathes sont reconnus par l'OMS, personne ne te conseille d'aller les voir. Si tu veux y aller, on le tolre, mais  condition que surtout a n'empite pas sur ton traitement. Je ne sais pas si a dcoule directement de l'industrie pharmaceutique. J'en doute, du moins pas exclusivement, parce que les toubibs aussi se mfient de cette industrie. Je me suis demand s'il n'y avait pas excs de confiance de la part du corps mdical (comme dit mon toubib, je ne suis pas dealer, je suis mdecin !), mais a m'tonne quand mme. Un facteur culturel quelconque largement transmis en cole de mdecine, plus probablement. Mais a risque de leur jouer des tours, parce que la confiance des patients n'est dj plus la mme qu'il y a 15 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On peut tous arrter de prendre des mdocs et de se vacciner, y'a pas de soucis. Par contre  la 1re pidmie de quoi que ce soit, tu vas compter les morts par millions...


Le corps a un truc gnial qui s'appelle "systme immunitaire" et il est capable de s'adapter pour combattre les maladies.

Il y a un exemple qui ne marche pas, par exemple les antibiotiques rendent les maladies plus fortes :
Rsistance aux antibiotiques : une "urgence sanitaire mondiale"



> L'OMS publie ce mercredi une tude sur *les bactries rsistantes aux traitements* et s'alerte d'un "manque criant" d'antibiotiques.





> Les vieux ne sont pas btes ou cons


Non mais c'est parce que je pensais  mon pre, il a souvent des symptmes trange et je lui dis de regarder la liste d'effet secondaire de ces mdicaments pour voir si a ne viendrait pas de l.
 la base il doit tre un peu hypocondriaque, bon au moins il fait des tests et il connait son tat de sant.
Parce que certains sont trs malade et ne le savent pas.
Il faut un juste milieu.




> Et puis bon, on en reparlera quand tu auras 20 ou 30 ans de plus, et des douleurs en permanences


Si je ne suis pas mort d'ici l, le cannabis rcratif et thrapeutique sera lgalis, donc je l'aurai mon anti douleur.  :8-): 

L je ne parlais pas de souffrance, mais de tension et de cholestrol, a devrait pas trop faire mal.
Si on me diagnostic un cancer personnellement je ne ferai pas de chimiothrapie.
Parce que pour moi la chimio c'est un peu "on casse tout et dans le tas on aura peut tre le cancer".
Je sais trs bien que des cancrologues ne font pas de chimio quand ils ont un cancer, mais le conseil  tous leur patients.
Comme je sais que certains mdecins ne vaccinent pas leur enfants, mais le conseil  tous les parents.

Les vaccins  la base c'est bien, mais l il y a de l'abus.
Les gens taient tous content avec DTP, mais l c'est n'importe quoi, genre 11 souches de virus inject en une fois...

----------


## Zirak

> *Encore aujourd'hui, alors que les ostopathes et les homopathes sont reconnus par l'OMS, personne ne te conseille d'aller les voir. Si tu veux y aller, on le tolre, mais  condition que surtout a n'empite pas sur ton traitement.* Je ne sais pas si a dcoule directement de l'industrie pharmaceutique. J'en doute, du moins pas exclusivement, parce que les toubibs aussi se mfient de cette industrie.


Je te dirais seulement de changer de mdecin. 

J'ai des problmes de dos, incurables, et je vais donc chez l'osto rgulirement (qui accessoirement, se trouve aussi tre mon gnraliste), et il me manipule en priorit sur quoi que ce soit. Si je veux des anti-inflammatoires, c'est moi qui doit lui rclamer. Et c'tait plus ou moins pareil avec mes 2 ou 3 prcdents mdecins (qui eux, n'taient pas osto). 





> Le corps a un truc gnial qui s'appelle "systme immunitaire" et il est capable de s'adapter pour combattre les maladies.


Ton truc gnial qui est sens s'adapter, il a quand mme laiss mourir des milliards de gens  travers les sicles et il n'est pas capable de tout combattre, certains virus mutant plus vite qu'il ne s'adapte. Bref, c'est pas si gnial que a, sinon on aurait justement pas besoin de mdoc et de vaccins...

Tu sais, la peste, le cholra, tout a tout a...





> Si je ne suis pas mort d'ici l, le cannabis rcratif et thrapeutique sera lgalis, donc je l'aurai mon anti douleur.


C'est pas fumer des ptards toute la journe qui te gurira de tout, et effacera toutes tes douleurs, tu rves tout veill mon pauvre... 





> L je ne parlais pas de souffrance, mais de tension et de cholestrol, a devrait pas trop faire mal.


Une chute de tension peut entraner une perte de connaissance, et donc tu peux te ramasser la gueule sur le sol sans avoir le temps de dire ouf, et je te confirme que cela fait mal  ::aie::  (pour ma part j'en ai gard une dent un peu casse et une belle cicatrice au niveau de la lvre infrieure).

Quant au cholestrol, bah :




> Le cholestrol LDL vhicul dans la circulation sanguine peut former des dpts graisseux sur les parois internes de vos vaisseaux sanguins. Avec le temps, ils constituent des cicatrices appeles plaques. En outre, le cholestrol LDL stimule une prolifration des cellules de la paroi interne des artres qui entrane la diminution de leur diamtre. Les plaques peuvent endommager et obstruer les artres, notamment les artres coronaires qui irriguent le cur. Ce processus appel athrosclrose (le durcissement des artres) peut provoquer *une angine de poitrine (une douleur thoracique), une crise cardiaque, ou un accident vasculaire crbral*. Un taux lev de LDL cholestrol acclre la formation de la plaque et accrot le risque de crise cardiaque.


Mais a doit probablement tre indolore, tu as raison...

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis pour la vaccination ( bon escient) galement. Mais il y a aussi une tendance assez dplorable qui consiste  vouloir soigner les gens malgr eux.


L'exemple des vaccins est pas mal inadapt l  ::): 
En partie parce que les premires victimes en cas d'pidmie sont les enfants (est-ce que tu as le "droit" de faire courir des risques potentiellement mortels ou dbilitants  ton gosse ?), et deuximement  cause du principe d'immunit grgaire.

Tu rajoutes  a le fait de devoir grer les fraudes scientifiques et autres fausses infos (coucou lien entre autisme, SEP et vaccin), et t'as un gros n'importe quoi qui est difficile  rgler autrement que par l'obligation, surtout quand le dbat tourne  l'hystrie quand ce n'est pas au complot.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ton truc gnial qui est sens s'adapter, il a quand mme laiss mourir des milliards de gens  travers les sicles
> (...)
> Tu sais, la peste, le cholra, tout a tout a...


Au final l'humanit s'en est sortie.
Et c'est un PC comme un PC, un formatage de temps en temps a fait du bien.
De plus ils manquaient peut tre d'hygine et de nutrition  l'poque (comme ceux qui ont le SIDA dans certaines rgions d'Afrique).

L le problme c'est que les futur pidmie seront beaucoup plus dur  gurir, elles seront insensible aux antibiotiques.




> C'est pas fumer des ptards toute la journe qui te gurira de tout, et effacera toutes tes douleurs


a peut gurir certaines choses et a peut diminuer la douleur.
Comme a amplifie les effets des autres drogues ont peu diminuer la dose de morphine et augmenter la dose de cannabis.
Parce que les patients s'habituent au traitement et on besoin de toujours plus d'antidouleur.
Et quand on est malade on ne fume pas des joints, on utilise un vaporisateur ou alors on cuisine.




> Une chute de tension peut entraner une perte de connaissance (...) Quant au cholestrol, bah :


Ouais mais a ce sont des cas extrmes.
Moi je soulevais le point que les mdecins ont tendance  prescrire des mdicaments automatiquement  tout le monde pour pas grand chose.

*Si les gens se nourrissaient mieux et qu'ils entretenaient leur corps correctement*, ils n'auraient pas ce genre de problme.
En rgle gnral les gens ne font pas assez d'activit physique.
Et toute la nourriture industrielle est cancrigne.
La plupart des gens ne prennent plus le temps de cuisiner.

Ce ne sont pas des cachets qui vont te sauver, a va juste casser quelque chose d'autre  ct.

----------


## virginieh

Effectivement quand on se vaccine on le fait non seulement pour soi mais aussi pour les autres. 
Et c'est un des points donc certains commencent  abuser plus ou moins consciemment, que mme s'ils ne se vaccinent pas ils auront peu de risques parce que les autres l'ont t et qu'ils les protgent.
Maintenant je trouve effectivement que 11 vaccins d'un coup c'est un peu abus, parce que a reste un stress pour l'organisme (c'est un peu le but pour le faire ragir mais bon) et que a augmente aussi les risques de problmes.

----------


## Invit

> Parce que les patients s'habituent au traitement et on besoin de toujours plus d'antidouleur.


a vaut aussi pour le cannabis.




> L'exemple des vaccins est pas mal inadapt l 
> En partie parce que les premires victimes en cas d'pidmie sont les enfants (est-ce que tu as le "droit" de faire courir des risques potentiellement mortels ou dbilitants  ton gosse ?), et deuximement  cause du principe d'immunit grgaire.
> 
> Tu rajoutes  a le fait de devoir grer les fraudes scientifiques et autres fausses infos (coucou lien entre autisme, SEP et vaccin), et t'as un gros n'importe quoi qui est difficile  rgler autrement que par l'obligation, surtout quand le dbat tourne  l'hystrie quand ce n'est pas au complot.


Je suis d'accord, quand on commence  choisir de ne pas suivre les recommandations au risque de mettre son entourage en pril, l a ne va plus. Et il y a d'autres choses  faire dans ce sens, par exemple, donner systmatiquement des arrts de travail en cas de grippe. Par contre, si les gens veulent essayer de rduire les doses de mdicaments pour l'hypertension en parallle d'un changement de rgime alimentaire, qu'on respecte leur choix en les informant et en continuant de les accompagner. Surtout les petits vieux, on a tendance  les prendre pour des enfants capricieux qui ne comprennent plus rien. C'est aussi parce que les gens sont face  des discours compltement contradictoires (les antibiotiques, c'est pas automatique en thorie, et pourtant en pratique on t'en prescrit encore automatiquement) qu'ils commencent  prter l'oreille  n'importe quel ragot stupide.

----------


## Grogro

> Quand j'tais jeune, j'ai t victime d'effets secondaires trs lourds dus  la pilule hormonale. a, je ne l'ai su que quand j'ai arrt. Parce qu'aucun toubib  l'poque n'avait fait le rapprochement. On m'a d'abord donn des antibiotiques, puis d'autres antibiotiques, puis on a dit que c'tait dans ma tte alors on m'a donn des antidpresseurs (que j'ai refus de prendre d'ailleurs).


C'est un rflexe pavlovien systmatique de la part du corps mdical a. Ds qu'ils ne comprennent pas un ensemble de symptmes, les tests standard n'indiquant rien de probant, pas de maladie identifiable malgr les efforts des praticiens, c'est forcment "dans la tte" et c'est donc une dpression. Avec tout le discours, explicite ou sous entendu, culpabilisant qui va avec. Puisque si c'est "dans la tte", a n'existe pas et c'est forcment de ta faute. C'est rarement dit explicitement et ouvertement, mais le message pass est sans appel. Comme toutes les institutions franaise, la mdecine franaise est infantilisante, paternaliste et dresponsabilisante. 

La fibromyalgie, le syndrome de fatigue chronique, nombre de maladies auto-immunes mergentes et trs difficiles  diagnostiquer, les cas atypiques de la maladie de Lyme (trs mal diagnostique en France), combien de mdecins diront que a n'existe pas et que "c'est dans la tte" ? J'ai vu l'exemple de ma dernire soeur adolescente : douleur permanente projete dans le ventre suite  des problmes de dos, trs invalidante. Vision atomistique du mdecin, donc absence de diagnostic puisque le problme n'est pas l o on le cherche. "C'est dans la tte". 

Et on se demande pourquoi la mdecine n'inspire plus autant confiance : http://www.20minutes.fr/sante/213342...ement-soignant

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu sais, la peste, le cholra, *Ryu2000*, tout a tout a...


Fixed  ::mouarf:: 




> Une chute de tension peut entraner une perte de connaissance


A contrario, une tension artrielle trop forte, c'est un risque accru d'AVC. Mais, je suppose qu'en fumant un joint, l'AVC se gurit tout seul.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Fixed


Fixed oui et non. 

Au moins la peste et le cholra, il y a un remde. 

Il serait donc pire...  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis pour la vaccination ( bon escient) galement. Mais il y a aussi une tendance assez dplorable qui consiste  vouloir soigner les gens malgr eux. Le corps mdical n'accepte pas que tu ne prennes pas tes anti-inflammatoires parce qu'ils te font plus mal au bide qu'ils ne te soulagent l'paule, par exemple. Encore aujourd'hui, alors que les ostopathes et les homopathes sont reconnus par l'OMS, personne ne te conseille d'aller les voir. Si tu veux y aller, on le tolre, mais  condition que surtout a n'empite pas sur ton traitement. Je ne sais pas si a dcoule directement de l'industrie pharmaceutique. J'en doute, du moins pas exclusivement, parce que les toubibs aussi se mfient de cette industrie. Je me suis demand s'il n'y avait pas excs de confiance de la part du corps mdical (comme dit mon toubib, je ne suis pas dealer, je suis mdecin !), mais a m'tonne quand mme. Un facteur culturel quelconque largement transmis en cole de mdecine, plus probablement. Mais a risque de leur jouer des tours, parce que la confiance des patients n'est dj plus la mme qu'il y a 15 ans.


Ah les anti inflammatoires... Je me blesse en faisant du sport premier (et unique) rflexe de mon mdecin : anti inflammatoire... il a fallut que j'insiste pour qu'il fasse un semblant d'auscultation et me prescrive une cho. Et sinon moi je conseille les osthos  ::mouarf::  Les homopathes uniquement pour la partie auscultation (l'homopathie c'est du charlatanisme - aucun scientifique digne de ce nom ne peut dfendre la dissolution ou la "mmoire de l'eau" - par contre ils font en gnral de trs bons examens et diagnostiques).

----------


## Invit

> Les homopathes uniquement pour la partie auscultation (l'homopathie c'est du charlatanisme - aucun scientifique digne de ce nom ne peut dfendre la dissolution ou la "mmoire de l'eau" - par contre ils font en gnral de trs bons examens et diagnostiques).


C'est mon impression aussi, le mien donne des RDV d'une heure d'office (contre 15 min pour les gnralistes), a lui donne le temps de fouiller. Concernant l'efficacit des homopathies, faudrait que je fasse 10 ans d'tudes et une thse sur le sujet pour avoir un avis, mais au mieux on a loup quelque chose (parce que quand mme, l'arnica sur les bleus c'est impressionnant, j'ai du mal  croire que ce soit du placebo), au pire on a un placebo qui fonctionne bien pour certaines choses.

----------


## yolle

Aprs le foncier; le mdical ... on progresse, on progresse  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  .... Remarquer, mdical -> ordonnances. En fait, c'est assez cohrent !

----------


## Chauve souris

> Aprs le foncier; le mdical ... on progresse, on progresse   .... Remarquer, mdical -> ordonnances. En fait, c'est assez cohrent !


Au moins quand j'ai abord les taxes foncires et d'habitations j'tais dans un cas gnral  mon exception prs d'expatri. Si on part dans la mdecine...

Bon moi,  70 ans, j'en suis bien  7 mdocs par jours :
- 1 pour pouvoir pisser tranquille
- 2 pour l'hypertension
- 1 pour rduire l'acide urique 
- 1 pour viter l'ICC (non ce n'est pas l'interface chaise clavier)
- 1 anticoagulant (ncessaire avec un pacemaker pour viter les risques de coagulation sur les cbles des lectrodes)
- 1 sulfamide hypoglycmiant pour un dbut de diabte

Et je ne vois pas en quoi un effet placebo, comme l'homopathie, pourrait faire quelque chose.

Ceci dit je suis bien d'accord sur la restriction des inutiles en particulier ce cocktail idiot de 11 vaccinations obligatoires avec des adjuvants  risque comme l'aluminium. 

C'est  considrer comme une nouvelle taxe et si on dit "plaie d'argent n'est pas mortelle" l a peut l'tre.

Autre point : l'obligation de substituer aux vrais mdicaments des gnriques. Et pendant le mme temps ils partent en guerre contre les contrefaons... 
On le voit avec l'affaire du Lvothyrox.

Et pour finir mariner dans les composs toxiques qu'ils soient intrieurs (revtements plastiques) ou extrieurs (gaz d'chappement) ncessite de repenser l'habitat qui devint de plus en plus invivable pour tout le monde dans ces mgalopoles voulues par les capitalistes.

Moi j'ai fait comme les moineaux : http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75005...17-7270233.php

----------


## r0d

Un exemple concret des effets que pourront avoir les ordonnances concernant le droit du travail: https://www.bastamag.net/Delocalisat...uvernement-aux
Attention, ce document est ouvertement politiquement orient ( gauche): des journalistes qui ne cachent pas leur subjectivit, c'est louche, mfiez-vous.

----------


## Gunny

> C'est mon impression aussi, le mien donne des RDV d'une heure d'office (contre 15 min pour les gnralistes), a lui donne le temps de fouiller. Concernant l'efficacit des homopathies, faudrait que je fasse 10 ans d'tudes et une thse sur le sujet pour avoir un avis, mais au mieux on a loup quelque chose (parce que quand mme, l'arnica sur les bleus c'est impressionnant, j'ai du mal  croire que ce soit du placebo), au pire on a un placebo qui fonctionne bien pour certaines choses.


Non je te rassure, pas besoin de faire un doctorat pour conclure que l'homopathie c'est de la poudre de perlinpinpin, 10 minutes et un esprit un minimum critique suffisent largement. Et c'est magique, plus tu approfondis, plus tu trouves que c'est n'importe quoi (origines, mmoire de l'eau, intoxications -car le processus de dilution a t mal fait-, homopathes prtendant gurir le cancer, etc.). L'homopathie subsiste prcisment car les gens ne sont pas assez informs sur le sujet et les labos dpensent des millions en marketing.
(note : a ne te concerne pas toi, juste une remarque gnrale) Je trouve toujours marrant que ds qu'il y a un dbat sur les problmes (et il y en a hein !) du systme mdico-pharmaceutique actuel on trouve toujours des gens venant dfendre l'homopathie alors que c'est une industrie qui brasse des milliards pour vendre aux gens littralement des pilules de sucre et de farine, et qui les assomme  coups de publicit. Ironiquement, le succs de l'homopathie en France est directement lie  notre culture o on ingurgite des mdicaments  tout va. Lutter contre l'un c'est lutter contre l'autre.
Pour contraster, au Danemark j'habite dans une ville de 50 000 habitants (sans compter la cambrousse autour), on a en tout et pour tout 4 pharmacies. Si je regarde par exemple  Belfort, ville de taille comparable, il y en a plus d'une vingtaine...

----------


## BenoitM

> Non je te rassure, pas besoin de faire un doctorat pour conclure que l'homopathie c'est de la poudre de perlinpinpin, 10 minutes et un esprit un minimum critique suffisent largement.


Attention l'effet placebo (nocebo) dans *certaines* maladies/pathologies  de grand pouvoir qu'on ne met pas toujours assez en valeur dans le monde mdicale  ::): 


Affet placebo guris par la seule conviction

----------


## ManusDei

> Un exemple concret des effets que pourront avoir les ordonnances concernant le droit du travail: https://www.bastamag.net/Delocalisat...uvernement-aux
> Attention, ce document est ouvertement politiquement orient ( gauche): des journalistes qui ne cachent pas leur subjectivit, c'est louche, mfiez-vous.


Avec une recherche rapide dans le texte des ordonnances je retrouve pas le point, mais j'avais lu dans un article que le juge pouvait s'affranchir du contexte national justement pour viter que l'entreprise puisse tricher tranquillement.

PS : oui, c'est lger comme argumentaire mais je n'ai toujours pas trouv de source qui dcrypte entirement le texte.

----------


## yolle

Les ordonnance sont signes aujourdhui par le Gouvernent + Macron. aprs passage au Snat et Assemble (trois mois) les dcrets d'applications devraient paraitre (normalement) en Janvier 2018. Bonan les gens !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Un travailleur est tax ds la source  plus de 50% de son salaire *rel* (le salaire super brut). Il paiera plein pot la TVA sur sa consommation, qui bouffera le plus gros de ses revenus. Et il sera tax une nouvelle fois sur ses revenus nets, puis sur la revente de son logement, sans avoir les moyens de payer un cabinet de spcialistes pour faire de "l'optimisation fiscale".


Reproduire la propagande librale ne change pas la vrit, c'est de la propagande. Qualifier les cotisations de taxes c'est de l'escroquerie intellectuelle, au mieux si on est de bonne foi c'est de l'ignorance crasse.




> Les "1%", qui ne travaillent pas, qui contrlent la totalit du systme politique, conomique et mdiatique, ne paient rien. Demande-toi qui fait les lois et  qui a profite.


Vu le champ smantique que tu utilises j'ai bien envie de te ranger dans la catgorie des larbins des 1%.

----------


## Zirak

> Reproduire la propagande librale ne change pas la vrit, c'est de la propagande. Qualifier les cotisations de taxes c'est de l'escroquerie intellectuelle, au mieux si on est de bonne foi c'est de l'ignorance crasse.
> 
> Vu le champ smantique que tu utilises j'ai bien envie de te ranger dans la catgorie des larbins des 1%.


Oui Grogro, viens me rejoindre chez les lib-lib !  ::aie:: 

C'est marrant ce forum, on est tous le lib-lib de quelqu'un, comme quoi, y'en a pas un qui y connait quelque chose.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## yolle

Ordonnances (source France Info, donc fiable) : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie/...l#xtor=CS1-746

----------


## yolle

> Oui Grogro, viens me rejoindre chez les lib-lib ! 
> 
> C'est marrant ce forum, on est tous le lib-lib de quelqu'un, comme quoi, y'en a pas un qui y connait quelque chose.


Reconnais quand mme que le terme de "Taxes" est toujours un peu marrant. Ton assurance pour ta Caisse narrte pas de t'escroquer mais le jour ou tu as un pte et que les rparations te coute 2000, tu es content de les avoirs. Pour resumer, tu n'as pas besoin (Taxes), tu en a besoin (Assurances) m'ouais :-). Moi sinon j'ai pas de bagnoles ni de gosse c'est vrai que cela m'emmerde de me faire taxer pour les routes et l'ducation nationale. Vous avez avez des bagnoles et des gosses, moi j'ai pas envie de payer pour vous. Mais sinon tu as raison  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Vous avez avez des bagnoles et des gosses, moi j'ai pas envie de payer pour vous. Mais sinon tu as raison


Naaaan ! Sans voiture ni enfants non plus !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Ordonnances (source France Info, donc fiable) : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie/...l#xtor=CS1-746


Sympa  !




> Egalement appels contrats de mission ou de projet, sans date de fin prcise, ils sont rompus  lissue dun chantier, *sans que le salari bnficie dune prime de prcarit de 10%*. Avec les ordonnances, leur usage est facilit : chaque branche professionnelle peut ngocier des accords pour y avoir recours.


Dj c'est contraire  ce que racontait certains de nos macronistes en herbe.





> Vos indemnits lgales de licenciement augmentent. Les ordonnances prvoient une hausse des indemnits lgales de licenciement : elles sont portes  un quart de mois de salaire (25%) par anne d'anciennet, au lieu d'un cinquime aujourd'hui. *Toutefois, cette augmentation ne concerne pas les salaris prsents dans une entreprise depuis plus dix ans*, qui restent  un tiers de mois de salaire par anne danciennet, selon un projet de dcret repr par Libration.


Cool, je n'y ait plus droit depuis 2 mois ! \o/ 

Moralit, vaux mieux changer de boite rgulirement (et peut-tre mettre l'ancienne dans la merde) pour aller chercher toujours plus de fric, que de s'investir dans une boite pour prenniser sa bonne sant sur le long terme...


Bon blablabla, toutes les crasses auxquelles on s'attendait, rien de bien nouveau.

Et pour finir, comme on l'avait dit :




> Si vous refusez laccord collectif de votre entreprise
> 
>   Vous pouvez tre licenci pour "cause relle et srieuse".


Alors nos dfenseurs de la loi travail, avec ou sans vaseline ?  ::lol::

----------


## yolle

> Naaaan ! Sans voiture ni enfants non plus !


Donc toi aussi tu en a marres de te faire taxer !!!!! marre de tous ces pauvres !  ::lol::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Moi sinon j'ai pas de bagnoles ni de gosse c'est vrai que cela m'emmerde de me faire taxer pour les routes


Pourquoi, tu sors pas de chez toi ?  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

> C'est mon impression aussi, le mien donne des RDV d'une heure d'office (contre 15 min pour les gnralistes), a lui donne le temps de fouiller. Concernant l'efficacit des homopathies, faudrait que je fasse 10 ans d'tudes et une thse sur le sujet pour avoir un avis, mais au mieux on a loup quelque chose (parce que quand mme, l'arnica sur les bleus c'est impressionnant, j'ai du mal  croire que ce soit du placebo), au pire on a un placebo qui fonctionne bien pour certaines choses.


Un bleu disparait tout seul, et l'effet placbo est rellement impressionnant de facto. Le biais est assez trivial.

----------


## yolle

"Si vous refusez laccord collectif de votre entreprise

 Vous pouvez tre licenci pour "cause relle et srieuse". "

Ca c'est juste pour expliquer aux gens qui n'ont pas compris le reste ....   ::lol:: 

Bref, au niveau des boites du Syntec, il va y avoir une hcatombe. Dja que les viandards sasseyaient avant sur le Code du Travail, maintenant,  ca va tre "Open Bar" pour eux.

----------


## Grogro

> Reproduire la propagande librale ne change pas la vrit, c'est de la propagande. Qualifier les cotisations de taxes c'est de l'escroquerie intellectuelle, au mieux si on est de bonne foi c'est de l'ignorance crasse.


Toi, tu es syndicaliste pour dfendre ainsi une ponction (mme pas tatique, pas encore)  plus de 50% ds la source. On reparle du rapport Perruchot ?  ::ptdr:: 

http://www.lepoint.fr/html/media/pdf...-perruchot.pdf

----------


## yolle

> Pourquoi, tu sors pas de chez toi ?


Et non. comme tous les Geeks : Pizza, Coca et Pornhub. J'ai tout ce dont j'ai besoin.

----------


## Lokken

> Ordonnances (source France Info, donc fiable) : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie/...l#xtor=CS1-746


Pour l'instant, nous n'avons que le point de vue ngatif. Est ce que qu'un membre de LREM (ou  dfaut un sympathisant, je sais qu'il y en a qui trainaient par ici) pourrait venir dfendre de faon argumente ces ordonnance ?
Promis on sera constructifs ::ange::

----------


## GPPro

> Pour l'instant, nous n'avons que le point de vue ngatif. Est ce que qu'un membre de LREM (ou  dfaut un sympathisant, je sais qu'il y en a qui trainaient par ici) pourrait venir dfendre de faon argumente ces ordonnance ?
> Promis on sera constructifs


Je sais pas, je lis le premier item sur les CDD qui prsente comme "une chance" de voir son CDD renouvel ad vitam aeternam... Ca ne ressemble pas franchement  un point de vue ngatif... Le reste  l'air relativement neutre.

----------


## yolle

> Pour l'instant, nous n'avons que le point de vue ngatif. Est ce que qu'un membre de LREM (ou  dfaut un sympathisant, je sais qu'il y en a qui trainaient par ici) pourrait venir dfendre de faon argumente ces ordonnance ?
> Promis on sera constructifs


En quoi l'article de France Info est ngatif ???????????. Il donne le contenu des ordonnances c'est tout ! c'est ni ngatif ni positif, c'est factuel tout simplement.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour l'instant, nous n'avons que le point de vue ngatif. Est ce que qu'un membre de LREM (ou  dfaut un sympathisant, je sais qu'il y en a qui trainaient par ici) pourrait venir dfendre de faon argumente ces ordonnance ?
> Promis on sera constructifs


Dj demand X fois, pas un n'a russi.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y a peut tre aucun sympathisant d'En Marche, moi j'en ai jamais vu.

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'y a peut tre aucun sympathisant d'En Marche, moi j'en ai jamais vu.


Bah ou, a se trouve, il n'a t lu qu'avec des faux votes... Un ptit coup de thorie du complot pour finir le trolldi ?

----------


## Grogro

> Pour l'instant, nous n'avons que le point de vue ngatif. Est ce que qu'un membre de LREM (ou  dfaut un sympathisant, je sais qu'il y en a qui trainaient par ici) pourrait venir dfendre de faon argumente ces ordonnance ?
> Promis on sera constructifs


Peut-tre sur le blog de Verhaeghe, qui est tout sauf macronien, mais qui a longtemps t n2 du MEDEF avant de claquer la porte : http://www.eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.news

----------


## yolle

> Dj demand X fois, pas un n'a russi.


Ben alors ecoutes Muriel Pnicaud, le Medef, Le Syntec, le Gouvernement , Macron, BFM TV, CNEWS .... des dfenseurs, c'est pas ca qui manque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah ou, a se trouve, il n'a t lu qu'avec des faux votes...


Non mais dans ce topic...
Cela dit dans la vraie vie j'en ai jamais vu.
Personne ne m'a dit qu'il allait voter Macron ou avait voter Macron, ou voulait voter Macron.
Il a pass le premier tour  l'arrache, surement avec un peu de triche, et voil...

Aprs ceux qui ont vot Macron ne sont pas super intelligent...
Recherchez "les lecteurs de Macron" sur YouTube et vous verrez les tmoignagnes.
Les arguments sont :
Il est beauIl est jeuneIl ne fait pas parti d'un parti dj existantSon inexprience est un bon signe

Pensez printemps les gars, tout va bien ce passer  ::zoubi::

----------


## Marco46

> Toi, tu es syndicaliste pour dfendre ainsi une ponction (mme pas tatique, pas encore)  plus de 50% ds la source. On reparle du rapport Perruchot ?


Ce n'est pas une ponction c'est un revenu indirect qui reprsente une bonne partie de la redistribution des richesses dans ce pays.

Faut vraiment en tenir une couche pour confondre la TVA avec une cotisation finanant la scurit sociale ... a n'marge mme pas aux mmes budgets ... Bref ... Va bler avec tes potes macronistes  propos des cotisations sociales ...

----------


## Zirak

> Ben alors ecoutes Muriel Pnicaud, le Medef, Le Syntec, le Gouvernement , Macron, BFM TV, CNEWS .... des dfenseurs, c'est pas ca qui manque.


Non mais je parlais sur le forum, tous ces gens l, ils ne vont pas venir nous rpondre ici hein...

Et tous ces gens l, oui ils dfendent la loi travail, maintenant, est-ce qu'ils sont capables de dmontrer ce qu'ils avancent ? Bah non, pas plus que ceux qui sont pass ici en coup de vent pour essayer de nous dire qu'on tait trop pessimiste et que grce  a, on allait devenir le plus beau et le plus riche pays sur Terre, et qu'il n'y aurait plus de chmage. Mais quand on leur a demand de dmontrer ce qu'ils avanaient, et par quel cheminement ils arrivaient  ces conclusions, bah on n'a jamais eu de rponse.

Alors je sais que ta rponse tait sarcastique, mais quand mme.  ::): 


Aprs vu les votes sur certains messages, on doit bien en avoir un ou deux qui tranent encore sur le forum, mais on ne les entend pas. xD

----------


## Zirak

> Peut-tre sur le blog de Verhaeghe, qui est tout sauf macronien, mais qui a longtemps t n2 du MEDEF avant de claquer la porte : http://www.eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.news


Y'a quand mme pas mal de points qui font flipper, et d'autres plus ou moins irralisables...  :8O:

----------


## Marco46

> Y'a quand mme pas mal de points qui font flipper, et d'autres plus ou moins irralisables...


La privatisation des services publics audiovisuels pour restaurer la libert de presse m'a bien fait rire quand on sait que 99% des mdias sont contrls par une poigne d'industriels ...

Ya des choses intressantes et des choses ubuesques ... Enfin comme dans tous les programmes.

----------


## yolle

> Et tous ces gens l, oui ils dfendent la loi travail, maintenant, est-ce qu'ils sont capables de dmontrer ce qu'ils avancent ?


Parce que c'est difficilement dfendable en fait. On facilement dmonter les arguments des gens qui sont pour.

----------


## Lokken

> Parce que c'est difficilement dfendable en fait. On facilement dmonter les arguments des gens qui sont pour.


Fixed  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

A mditer au moment o nous passons la rforme la plus stupide, irresponsable, conomiquement dangereuse et mme suicidaire pour le gouvernement et Macron (qui seront jug  l'aune du chmage et du dficit public. Chmage qui ne peut qu'exploser avec cette rforme) : 

https://www.alternatives-economiques...rance/00080391

Les vrais moteurs de l'conomie allemande. Qui n'ont donc strictement rien  voir avec les lois Hartz ftichises en France depuis 15 ans par le camp de la trahison nationale.

----------


## yolle

> A mditer au moment o nous passons la rforme la plus stupide, irresponsable, conomiquement dangereuse et mme suicidaire pour le gouvernement et Macron (qui seront jug  l'aune du chmage et du dficit public. Chmage qui ne peut qu'exploser avec cette rforme) : 
> 
> https://www.alternatives-economiques...rance/00080391
> 
> Les vrais moteurs de l'conomie allemande. Qui n'ont donc strictement rien  voir avec les lois Hartz ftichises en France depuis 15 ans par le camp de la trahison nationale.


L'analyse de l'auteur de l'article est juste, lconomie Allemande doit sa bonne sant  toute autre chose que la flexibilit de son march du travail. La casse sociale va bientt arrive en France (avec tout ce qui concerne les licenciements) il va y avoir du nettoyage dans  beaucoup de socits (surtout chez les cadres moyens et les cadres suprieurs) 
.

----------


## Grogro

Ce sont clairement les cadres qui vont le plus trinquer avec cette loi, tous ceux qui ont trop d'exprience et trop d'anciennet (5 ans ? 10 ans) pourront tre foutus  la porte du jour au lendemain quasiment gratuitement pour l'entreprise, et particulirement pour les viandards. Le calcul est simple : sur trois mois, six mois, un an, combien cote le senior en place depuis N annes ? Combien cotera  la place le jeune diplm sans exprience, trop content d'accepter un premier poste ? Ou carrment un bac+5 lambda en reconversion qu'on paiera 30% que le jeune diplm sortant d'cole d'ing ? Si on sait budgtiser le cot du licenciement, la messe est dite, surtout que le paradigme est que "tout le monde est interchangeable". 

http://lentreprise.lexpress.fr/rh-ma...n_1945612.html

Macron va flinguer son propre lectorat. Il va flinguer tout espoir de reprise et de rsorption du chmage (+200k contrats aids dans les statistiques officielles en 2018). Non seulement la dfiance systmique va encore grimper en flche dans toute la socit franaise, la consommation diminuer (plus les effets de bord de la rforme du logement), et le dficit public s'aggraver considrablement. Tous les points sur lequel le gouvernement sera jug. C'est du suicide politique  l'tat pur, dj qu'ils se sont fait logiquement rincer aux snatoriales.

----------


## Invit

> Macron va flinguer son propre lectorat.


Oui, et idem pour les autoentrepreneurs. Qui fera encore appel  eux quand on pourra faire des CDI chantiers ? La flexibilit d'un AE pour le mme prix qu'un salari.

----------


## Invit

> Oui, et idem pour les autoentrepreneurs. Qui fera encore appel  eux quand on pourra faire des CDI chantiers ? La flexibilit d'un AE pour le mme prix qu'un salari.


Principalement les mtiers qui facturent  la tche et non au temps pass (ce que le CDI de chantier de permet pas). Il est trs facile de faire descendre les tarifs de ces autoentrepreneurs, en particulier quand ce systme est encourag, et surtout surtout quand tu es en concurrence directe avec des autoentrepreneurs dans des pays o la vie est moins chre.
Pour moi, le CDI de chantier va couler l'intrim et ses primes de prcarit, mais l'autoentrepreneuriat va faire un gigantesque bond. Les autoentrepreneurs sont la main d'uvre libre et gratuite de demain.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron va flinguer son propre lectorat.


Ils ne sont pas trs nombreux (et la plupart ne comprennent strictement rien  la politique).
Il suffit de regarder le nombre d'lecteurs qui ont vot pour lui au premier tour, *c'est 18,19% des inscrits* et 24,01% des exprims. (8 656 346 voies)
Prsidentielle 2017 : les rsultats du 1er tour de scrutin

18% des inscrits c'est pas norme...
Il n'y a pas besoin d'un gros score pour atteindre le second tour.

----------


## yolle

> Combien cotera  la place le jeune diplm sans exprience, trop content d'accepter un premier poste ? Ou carrment un bac+5 lambda en reconversion qu'on paiera 30% que le jeune diplm sortant d'cole d'ing ? Si on sait budgtiser le cot du licenciement, la messe est dite, surtout que le paradigme est que "tout le monde est interchangeable".


Un bac + 5 (hors Info) a Paris et j'insiste bien "Paris" dbutant vaut 1600 euros Net. Compare avec le salaire d'un mec qui a 15 ans de boite  ::ptdr:: . Tu budgtises (principe de l'amortissement) et tu vires, tu prends un "mort de faim"  1600 euros, tout frais sortis de l'ecole et c'est pli. C'est beau le libralisme !  ::mouarf:: 

pour ce qui est de l'info, je fais pleinement confiance  nos viandards pour faire preuve d'imagination  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Macron va flinguer son propre lectorat.


a me conforte dans l'ide que je me fais depuis quelques temps de Macron.

C'est du "one shot". Il a t lanc et propuls par les ennemis de Hollande (entendez par l, la "finance") et le patronat. 

Mont en pingle par les mdias, une belle prsentation, des primaires foireuses  droite et  gauche, une limination en rgle d'un candidat (Fillon) et un deuxime tour programm avec le FN.

Bref, "il est beau, il est jeune, notre candidat". Mais surtout, il va faire ce qu'aucun autre n'a os ou voulu faire. Casser le systme social franais de telle manire que ces messieurs puissent gouverner tranquille, et s'en mettre encore plus dans les poches.

Macron n'a pas vocation  se reprsenter. Il faire le job qu'on lui demande de faire, et puis aprs, alternance PS/LR classique, qui ne font rien, et roule ma poule. 
Macron retrouvera une place bien chaude chez Rotschild et on en parlera plus !

----------


## yolle

> Macron retrouvera une place bien chaude chez Rotschild et on en parlera plus !


J'y ai pens aussi quand il  t elu. A mon avis effectivement il est juste l pour dfoncer le systme. Et aprs il aura droit  une place tres bien paye et sans trop de boulot comme rcompense pour "Service rendus".

c'est comme les dputs de son parti. On leur a dit : "on vous fait un CDD de 5 ans pay  5000 euros par mois, vous votez tout ce qu'on vous prsente et vous ne faites pas de vagues". Les 3/4 ne seront plus l au prochaines lgislatives.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et aprs il aura droit  une place tres bien paye et sans trop de boulot comme rcompense pour "Service rendus".


Il parait que son boulot chez Rothschild c'tait de mettre une personne A en contact avec une personne B, il fallait juste avoir un carnet d'adresse et pas forcment de comptence.
Ce job lui a rapport des millions.

C'est bizarre qu'il ait voulut faire prsident, il pourrait gagner beaucoup plus en se faisant moins chier...
Si a se trouve il ne tiendra pas 5 ans, c'tait dj chaud pour Hollande, mais l on est encore un cran en dessous.

----------


## yolle

> Il parait que son boulot chez Rothschild c'tait de mettre une personne A en contact avec une personne B, il fallait juste avoir un carnet d'adresse et pas forcment de comptence.
> Ce job lui a rapport des millions.


Oui son boulot c'tait  peu prs ca dans la banque d'affaire mais je pense que ce mec est bouff par l'ambition et qu'il veut mieux. Mme dans ce genre de boulot, il reste un larbin et rcolte des miettes compar  ce que gagne les vritables dirigeant de se genre boite. Sarkozy c'est content d'un boulot au conseil administration d'Accor, je ne crois pas que Macron se contentera d'aussi peu.

si tu manuvre correctement, comme prsident, tu peux te prparer un avenir en or massif.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Attention l'effet placebo (nocebo) dans *certaines* maladies/pathologies  de grand pouvoir qu'on ne met pas toujours assez en valeur dans le monde mdicale


C'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'on fait toujours les tests d'efficacit de mdicaments en double aveugle. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/tude_...double_aveugle

Ce principe peut tre appliqu  d'autres cas, d'ailleurs.

Pour ceux qui fantasment sur les ondes des tlphones portables qui provoqueraient des cancers, il suffiraient de mettre des rats dans des cages avec un tube plastique opaque avec des smartphones allums et d'autres avec des tubes qui ne contiennent rien. Comme les rats font facilement des cancers il serait alors facile de dterminer la vracit ou non de l'assertion.

Dans l'homopathie il serait amusant de faire ce genre de test avec un "vrai" placebo compar  des "mdicaments" homopathiques. Je parie sans risque que les rsultats seraient les mmes.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Reconnais quand mme que le terme de "Taxes" est toujours un peu marrant. Ton assurance pour ta Caisse narrte pas de t'escroquer mais le jour ou tu as un pte et que les rparations te coute 2000, tu es content de les avoirs. Pour resumer, tu n'as pas besoin (Taxes), tu en a besoin (Assurances) m'ouais :-). Moi sinon j'ai pas de bagnoles ni de gosse c'est vrai que cela m'emmerde de me faire taxer pour les routes et l'ducation nationale. Vous avez avez des bagnoles et des gosses, moi j'ai pas envie de payer pour vous. Mais sinon tu as raison


Le problme est bien pos ! La plupart des choses devraient tre finances par des cotisations et non des taxes. Ce qui veut dire que l'argent collect seraient budgtis sur son emploi et il serait absolument interdit qu'il aille ailleurs.

Par exemple la taxe sur les carburants devraient tre affecte  l'entretien des routes. Pour les camions qui les dfoncent il y a (il y avait ?) une "taxe  l'essieu". Bien gr cela permettrait de dire en fin d'anne "on a collect trop on va donc baisser le prlvement pour l'anne suivante" ou bien "a a cot plus cher, on est donc oblig d'augmenter le prlvement". Tout cela serait public et contrl.

Bref tout le contraire de ce qui se fait en France.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Ce sont clairement les cadres qui vont le plus trinquer avec cette loi, tous ceux qui ont trop d'exprience et trop d'anciennet (5 ans ? 10 ans) pourront tre foutus  la porte du jour au lendemain quasiment gratuitement pour l'entreprise, et particulirement pour les viandards. Le calcul est simple : sur trois mois, six mois, un an, combien cote le senior en place depuis N annes ? Combien cotera  la place le jeune diplm sans exprience, trop content d'accepter un premier poste ? Ou carrment un bac+5 lambda en reconversion qu'on paiera 30% que le jeune diplm sortant d'cole d'ing ? Si on sait budgtiser le cot du licenciement, la messe est dite, surtout que le paradigme est que "tout le monde est interchangeable". 
> 
> http://lentreprise.lexpress.fr/rh-ma...n_1945612.html
> 
> Macron va flinguer son propre lectorat. Il va flinguer tout espoir de reprise et de rsorption du chmage (+200k contrats aids dans les statistiques officielles en 2018). Non seulement la dfiance systmique va encore grimper en flche dans toute la socit franaise, la consommation diminuer (plus les effets de bord de la rforme du logement), et le dficit public s'aggraver considrablement. Tous les points sur lequel le gouvernement sera jug. C'est du suicide politique  l'tat pur, dj qu'ils se sont fait logiquement rincer aux snatoriales.


Et tu "oublies" de parler de cette invasion dlirante du tiers-monde qui n'est, en aucun cas, un suppltif de main-d'oeuvre bon march puisqu'on n'en manque pas avec nos nationaux. Invasion qui va coter un max puisque chaque "migrant" (terme choisi pour ne pas dire envahisseur) est nourri, log, blanchi et soign avec une cagnote d'argent de poche de surcrot. Pas question d'un tel traitement pour nos sdf o chmeurs fin de droits o retraits sans presque rien comme retraite, comme votre serviteur.

les palo marxistes qui ne voit dans cette immigration qu'une main d'oeuvre  bas cot pour le patronat ont deux guerres de retard car le patronat a depuis longtemps cette main d'ouvre qualifie ou non qui ne lui cote pas cher (et presque rien avec les stagiaires) et ces musulmans, illettrs pour la plupart, n'ont nulle envie de travailler, si ce n'est en vase clos dans leur petit monde spar de la France et de ses lois.

Or les entreprises vont payer aussi pour cette immigration inutile, a sera donc un manque de comptitivit qui n'est pas due comme le clament les patrons aux salaires exorbitants des travailleurs.

----------


## el_slapper

Chauve Souris, ce que tu oublies, c'est que si ces gens l fuient de chez eux(en tous cas les Syriens et les Afghans, et il y en a un paquet dans le tas), c'est parceque l'homme blanc a dmoli leur agriculture. Directement dans le cas de l'Afghanistan(avec les Anglais qui on limit les migrations de troupeaux pour mieux controller le coin, ce qui a provoquer de la suerxploitation de paturages, dont la vgtation locale ne s'est toujours pas remise), indirectement dans le cas de la Syrie(le changement climatique, c'est un peu nous quand mme, et a a ruin la fragile agriculture Syrienne).

Donc, si ta politique, c'est "je casse tout chez les autres, mais pas de a chez moi", ne soit pas surpris que les autres en question te regardent de travers.

----------


## Zirak

Tiens le retour de la rengaine anti-trangers.

Ca fait juste 150 fois que l'on dmontre que non, ils ne sont pas pris en charge financirement avec de l'argent de poche et tout le tintouin. Il n'y a que les demandeurs d'asile qui ont le droit  quelque chose il me semble. Les autres n'ont aucune aide si ils n'ont pas de papier / jobs, et sont en gnral pris en charge par des associations et non par l'tat.

Vomir en boucle la soupe du FN n'en fera pas une vrit.

----------


## souviron34

Je fais juste une brve apparition dans cette discussion, mais j'aimerais juste comprendre pourquoi, en France, le terme "auto-entrepreneur" est aussitt associ  travail bcl, mal fait, par des gens incomptents, qui vont casser le march par rapport aux salaris...


Etant  cheval sur les 2 pays, je constate que, au Canada, le terme "travailleur autonome", statut sous lequel je suis depuis maintenant 23 ans, n'est pas associ  quoi que ce soit de tous ces maux...


Ce qu'en France on semble avoir du mal  comprendre, tant au niveau salari que patron et gouvernement, c'est que "travailler  son compte" n'est ni un complment de salaire, ni un sous-travail, mais simplement une manire de concevoir le travail comme tant "je gagne ma vie  partir de mes comptences"..  Ni en faisant payer le prix d'une grosse bote, ni en totalement cassant les prix...

Etant donn que, seul, je n'ai pas les mmes charges inhrentes qu'une grosse bote (_administration principalement, mais aussi dans notre mtier inter-contrat_) je facture juste ce qui m'est ncessaire  bien vivre... Il m'est arriv d'avoir  faire affaire avec des indpendants en France qui facturaient quasiment la mme chose que des grosses botes, en justifiant "_faut que je paye mes intercontrats, mes jours non travaills, etc_".... Mais c'est absurde...

Bien entendu a va dans les 2 sens. Le statut canadien permet de dduire une partie du loyer, de l'lectricit, du tlphone, des repas et transports. Quand on gagne beaucoup, on paye (_le plus que j'ai pay tait 21%  une anne de trs grosses rentres_). Quand on gagne pas beaucoup, on paye pas (_sauf la TVA_).  Mais le gouvernement franais et les pourfendeurs tout autant que supporters de ce statut en France ne comprennent pas que c'est un choix de vie.... et que a devrait tre souple....

Sur ma "compagnie" au Canada, je suis simultanment consultant en informatique, producteur de musique, importateur/exportateur de disques, mais aussi hypnothrapeute.  J'ai eu des annes  0 de chiffres d'affaires, des annes  100 000 $. J'ai t matre d'oeuvre d'un logiciel national pour le Gouvernement Fdral (_j'estime que j'ai fait du bon boulot le logiciel a t oprationnel pendant 14 ans  travers tout le Canada, sans prendre le boulot de salaris (on tait 4 dont 3 - et de temps en temps 6 - du gouvernement, car j'apportais une comptence qu'ils n'avaient pas_). L o j ai fait de la concurrence c'est aux SSII o j'ai effectivement cass les prix en 2 avec en plus un travail  forfait  cause de prix exhorbitants qu'ils pratiquaient parce que c'tait le gouvernement, et d'une manire de faire en cascade alors que je travaillais en permanence "en agile" tout en ne suivant aucune norme.  



Mais c'est aussi que comme en France on tient  toutes nos classifications, une traductrice (_hein, Conan Lord ? _ ) ne sera pas dans la mme catgorie qu'un journaliste pigiste, ni qu'un agent d'artistes, ni qu'un lectricien ou un maon ou un menuisier, ni que le petit gars qui tient sa petite picerie ou son caf, ni qu'un mdecin ou un consultant informatique, ou un fleuriste ou un valuateur de conformit aux normes de l'immobilier, ou un avocat, ou ......  Et pourtant tous ces gens-l travaillent pour gagner leur vie en tant non-salaris.. Alors on a les artisans, les commerants, les "professions librales", les journalistes, les intermittents du spectacle, les couvreurs, les peintres en batiment, et.... .... les auto-entrepreneurs...

Mais fondamentalement *TOUS* sont autonomes....  Qu'ils aient ventuellement des abattements spcifiques, pourquoi pas.... mais pourquoi donc les considrer avec des statuts diffrents ????  Et en quoi serait-ce leur porter atteinte que tout regrouper sous un mme vocable : auto-entrepeneur.... ou indpendant..... Qui se distingue de "salari" ou de "entrepreneur" ou "chef d'entreprise"  avec des salaris....


Sarko a voulu copier le systme anglo-saxon, mais sans comprendre la diffrence : chez les anglo-saxons, comme au Canada, il n'y a que *2 statuts d'entreprises* : auto-entrepreneur ou SARL. Tu peux tre auto-entrepreneur avec 10000 salaris ou SARL avec 0, plus un statut de salari.   Un artiste est comme un menuisier qui est comme un journaliste qui est comme un consultant en informatique qui est comme un architecte qui est comme un coiffeur qui peut tre comme un garagiste ou un avocat ou ingnieur....  Sinon tu es salari.  

C'est simple  grer, simple  concevoir, simple  dclarer, simple  taxer......

----------


## ManusDei

> Dans l'homopathie il serait amusant de faire ce genre de test avec un "vrai" placebo compar  des "mdicaments" homopathiques. Je parie sans risque que les rsultats seraient les mmes.


Ca a t fait, et oui c'est les mmes (tu as une mta-tude australienne sur le sujet de mmoire).

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet de base, j'ai enfin trouv un lien qui m'a l'air potable.
http://www.juritravail.com/Actualite...2017/Id/271024
Je n'ai lu que la premire page pour le moment, mais a semble relativement srieux.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Je fais juste une brve apparition dans cette discussion, mais j'aimerais juste comprendre pourquoi, en France, le terme "auto-entrepreneur" est aussitt associ  travail bcl, mal fait, par des gens incomptents, qui vont casser le march par rapport aux salaris...


Simple. Le statut d'auto-entrepreneur a t cr en 2008 pour blanchir le travail au noir. Et il est soumis  un CA relativement faible. Autrement dit, un gouvernement qui prtendait simplifier le code du travail a encore rajout une couche. Et comme ce gouvernement tait de tendance librale dans ce domaine (pro Gattaz), l'tiquette "boulot de m..." est reste attache  ce statut.  cf https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-entrepreneur

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu "oublies" de parler de cette invasion dlirante du tiers-monde qui n'est, en aucun cas, un suppltif de main-d'oeuvre bon march puisqu'on n'en manque pas avec nos nationaux.


Il y a une news qui parle des migrants :
Migrants: "plus de 100 bidonvilles en le-de-France" (Pcresse)



> "La cote d'alerte est clairement dpasse. Aujourd'hui nous avons plus de 100 bidonvilles dans la rgion Ile-de-France, a dclar Mme Pcresse sur CNews. Donc je ne peux pas tre hostile  la cration de centres d'orientation des migrants, mais le sujet n'est pas l. Le sujet est comment est-ce qu'on raccompagne chez eux tous les trangers en situation irrgulire qui aujourd'hui thrombosent nos centres d'hbergement d'urgence".
> 
> (...)
> 
> "Nous avons besoin aujourd'hui que le gouvernement, tous les mois, nous informe des reconduites effectives  la frontires qu'il va pratiquer, a dclar Valrie Pcresse. Nous avons besoin de cette transparence . Le gouvernement dit 'quand on est clandestin on doit rentrer chez soi' eh bien qu'il le prouve".


Apparemment les Rpublicains commencent  tre un peu dur avec les migrants.
 mon avis quelque chose sera fait pour 2024, parce que a m'tonnerait qu'on laisse les bidonvilles de migrants pendant les Jeux Olympiques.

----------


## marcellog19

> Bientt ils privatiseront la Police, les Pompiers, les Prisons, etc...
> C'est n'importe quoi...
> 
> Le pays est en train de se faire dmonter, pice par pice.
> C'est dprimant.


c'est dj le cas pour la police puisque les contrles radars devraient tre autoriss pour des botes prives prochainement !

----------


## Grogro

> Chauve Souris, ce que tu oublies, c'est que si ces gens l fuient de chez eux(en tous cas les Syriens et les Afghans, et il y en a un paquet dans le tas), c'est parceque l'homme blanc a dmoli leur agriculture. Directement dans le cas de l'Afghanistan(avec les Anglais qui on limit les migrations de troupeaux pour mieux controller le coin, ce qui a provoquer de la suerxploitation de paturages, dont la vgtation locale ne s'est toujours pas remise), indirectement dans le cas de la Syrie(le changement climatique, c'est un peu nous quand mme, et a a ruin la fragile agriculture Syrienne).
> 
> Donc, si ta politique, c'est "je casse tout chez les autres, mais pas de a chez moi", ne soit pas surpris que les autres en question te regardent de travers.


La majorit de tes "migrants", ils viennent d'Afrique et de pays qui ne sont pas en guerre. Les allemands s'en sont aperus. L'hyperclasse utilise videmment ce mythe  bon escient (diviser pour mieux rgner. Les fafounets qui fantasment sur le "grand remplacement", ils ne l'ont jamais compris a). Cette majorit de faux "rfugis" ne sont mme pas  mon sens moins lgitimes que les vrais rfugis de guerre. Beaucoup sont, en quelque sorte, des rfugis climatiques.

Ton analyse n'en reste pas moins en partie juste, c'est une crise agricole qui est, in fine,  l'origine de ces vagues de migration. Modulo la composante maghrbine des flux migratoires. Ces crises agricoles ont t provoques indirectement, et le plus souvent involontairement, par le Nord. Explications : le Nord subventionne  mort son agriculture, et exporte ses excdents vers le Sud. Pays du sud que le FMI et l'OMC ont forc  ouvrir  tout vent leurs frontires au nom de la thorie fausse des avantages comparatifs. Ce faisant, l'agriculture vivrire locale est euthanasie (la fatalit des rendements dcroissants), et les producteurs ne peuvent plus vivre de leur travail. Quand leurs enfants arrivent  l'ge adulte, vient une premire vague migratoire interne des campagnes vers les bidonvilles des mgalopoles du Sud. Et ensuite une seconde vague migratoire du Sud vers le Nord. Sans compter l'incurie des pouvoirs politiques locaux :

http://www.afrik.com/sept-points-pou...-subsaharienne

La crise afghane tient toutefois  sa gographie particulire qui en fait une pice maitresse cl de la gopolitique rgionale et non aux problmes agricoles. 
La Syrie, le dclencheur c'est en partie une crise agricole, en partie une sordide affaire de gaz et de gazoducs concurrents. EDIT :  toute fin utile, prcision pour les moralisateurs mal-comprenant. J'ai dit "dclencheur", a ne veut pas dire "Bachar = gentil".
Le Soudan, c'est une crise agricole qui se superpose aux affrontements ethno-religieux.
Lrythre, c'est encore  part. Le rgime en place a transform le pays entier en un gigantesque goulag  ciel ouvert.

----------


## souviron34

> Simple. Le statut d'auto-entrepreneur a t cr en 2008 pour blanchir le travail au noir. Et il est soumis  un CA relativement faible. Autrement dit, un gouvernement qui prtendait simplifier le code du travail a encore rajout une couche. Et comme ce gouvernement tait de tendance librale dans ce domaine (pro Gattaz), l'tiquette "boulot de m..." est reste attache  ce statut.  cf https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auto-entrepreneur


Tu vois 3 choses me choquent...

Dans les statuts : 




> 23,1 % pour les activits de prestation de services commerciales ou artisanales (BIC-BNC) ;
> 22, 9 % pour les activits librales (BNC).


Pourquoi tient-on toujours  sparer "_activit librale_" de "_artisan_" ?????????????




> Le rgime de l'auto-entrepreneur est bien souvent un tremplin pour la cration d'une entreprise  traditionnelle  ou peut se transformer en portage salarial lorsque les plafonds de chiffre daffaires sont atteints comme le proposent certains acteurs.


P'tain, mais qu'on arrte avec ce fantasme... Ou alors les Francais sont particuliers, mais dans tous les pays anglo-saxons, tre  son compte NE SUPPOSE PAS vouloir faire une "entreprise" plus tard... : *c'en est une..*. 

Simplement  une seule personne.... Pourquoi "entreprise" en France est-il pris comme quivalent  avoir pleins d'employs ?? (_je me souviens d'un stage AFPA pour la cration d'entreprise en 2001 o on nous citait Adidas... Comme si les 14 personnes qui y assistaient, et qui voulaient juste avoir un stand sur un march, avaient besoin de a et que c'tait leur but....._) C'est compltement dconnect...


Etre  son compte, comme pour tout artisan, c'est.... tre  son compte... point barre.... faire ce qu'on veut de son temps, l'organiser comme on le souhaite, en essayant de gagner sa crote.... Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de compliqu  comprendre l-dedans ????


99% des travailleurs indpendants ne veulent pas grossir plus tard.. Sauf ceux qui font des startups.. 


Le 3ime point, c'est le tien :   




> a t cr en 2008 pour blanchir le travail au noir


O as-tu vu a ? Est-ce que cela a t une base officielle ? Ou bien est-ce une "interprtation" partisane qui du coup biaise le dbat en associant au statut des choses qu'il n'a pas (_j'ai beau regarder dans le lien que tu fournis, je ne vois aucune rfrence , directe ou indirecte,  a.._)

----------


## Invit

> Je fais juste une brve apparition dans cette discussion, mais j'aimerais juste comprendre pourquoi, en France, le terme "auto-entrepreneur" est aussitt associ  travail bcl, mal fait, par des gens incomptents, qui vont casser le march par rapport aux salaris...


C'est que l'autoentrepreneur est vu dans certains secteurs (dont la traduction par exemple) comme une solution low-cost par rapport  l'entreprise. Les autoentrepreneurs sont effectivement moins chers que les entreprises, puisque 1) ils ont moins de frais et taxes et 2) ils ne travaillent jamais  perte. Un projet qui leur prendra 8 h au lieu de 4 ne leur cotera pas d'argent. Il les empchera juste de dormir. Il est donc trs facile pour les clients de baisser les prix. Et en cas de rsistance, ils menacent de couper les vivres. "Tous les autres ont accept la nouvelle grille !" Quand les tarifs ne sont pas rglements, a passe toujours. (D'ailleurs, c'est aussi le cas au Canada, mais dans une moindre mesure puisque la traduction a une place bien plus importante qu'en France, et surtout que le mtier est rglement.) Ce n'est pas l'autoentrepreneur le problme, c'est l'uberisation. Le traducteur autoentrepreneur peut faire un boulot nickel comme tous les autres, ce n'est vraiment pas un problme de comptence. Sauf que si on lui propose un tarif misreux, il n'a ni le temps ni l'envie de faire du bon travail.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est que l'autoentrepreneur est vu dans certains secteurs (dont la traduction par exemple) comme une solution low-cost par rapport  l'entreprise. Les autoentrepreneurs sont effectivement moins chers que les entreprises, puisque 1) ils ont moins de frais et taxes et 2) ils ne travaillent jamais  perte. Un projet qui leur prendra 8 h au lieu de 4 ne leur cotera pas d'argent. Il les empchera juste de dormir. Il est donc trs facile pour les clients de baisser les prix. Et en cas de rsistance, ils menacent de couper les vivres. "Tous les autres ont accept la nouvelle grille !" Quand les tarifs ne sont pas rglements, a passe toujours. (D'ailleurs, c'est aussi le cas au Canada, mais dans une moindre mesure puisque la traduction a une place bien plus importante qu'en France, et surtout que le mtier est rglement.) Ce n'est pas l'autoentrepreneur le problme, c'est l'uberisation. Le traducteur autoentrepreneur peut faire un boulot nickel comme tous les autres, ce n'est vraiment pas un problme de comptence. Sauf que si on lui propose un tarif misreux, il n'a ni le temps ni l'envie de faire du bon travail.


Mais pourquoi ce dbat n'existe-t-il qu'en France ??? **

Ici (_et une de mes belle-soeurs tait traductrice_), a n'arrive pas..... Au contraire....

Le dernier gros contrat que j'ai eu en info, on m'a propos d'tre salari ou de rester  mon compte..  J'ai prfr rester  mon compte, j'tais plus libre par rapport aux horaires et je pouvais (_ventuellement_) avoir d'autres clients. J'tais pay la mme chose que le salari, avec en plus les sous correspondant aux vacances .... 6500 $ / mois... il y a 10 ans...

Mme chose quand j'ai t pris par le gouvernement fdral.... 

Je ne comprend pas....   ici la concurrence tire vers le haut, pas vers le bas..... comment se fait-il que a se passe en sens inverse en France ??? Bien sr, il y a une "guerre" des tarifs... Mais rien de "_misreux_"....ni de "_pressage de citron_" sur le temps.... Je n'arrive rellement pas  comprendre...  


Et si on te menace "_les autres ont pris_", eh bien qu'ils les prennent !!!!  Et toi tu sais ce que tu vaux, et tu trouveras le client qui te convient...   J'ai l'impression que depuis qu'en France on a "dcouvert" le statut d'tre  son compte, comme on a t lev dans le salariat, on accepte tout ..... par peur... alors qu'au contraire a conduit  la descente et la dvalorisation...   C'est vraiment bizarre....




** : et je ne crois pas que ni en Allemagne, ni en Espagne, ni en Angleterre, ni au Canada, ni aux USA, tre  son compte signifie aller vers une uberisation....      C'est vraiment trange cette particularit....




[EDIT]

Je crois surtout que, y compris chez les salaris, on aime en France les titres.... et que "_chef d'entreprise_", a fait mieux que "_ son compte_"... C'est ta rflexion qui m'y amne :




> l'autoentrepreneur est vu dans certains secteurs (dont la traduction par exemple) comme une solution low-cost par rapport  l'entreprise.


MAIS C'EST UNE ENTREPRISE !!!!!!!!

Il y a une force de travail, un investissement, des comptes, des factures, des produits/services rendus...

On se retrouve l encore avec "_entreprise == grosse entreprise == pleins de salaris == valeur sre_"




Mais de plus, je crois que vous avez aval tout cru la propagande des botes "installes", puisque c'tait la norme en France : un gars tout seul peut pas tre serieux, il casse le march, il fait du mauvais boulot, etc etc... C'est l'argument capitaliste suprme pour empcher la concurrence.... 


Oui c'est sans doute a.. Une propagande sournoise qui vous fait miroiter que les seules boites srieuses et honntes sont les grosses.... et vous mordez  l'hamecon....  Je l'ai vu en musique : en 2001, en France, les indpendants reprsentaient 4% de la production. Au Canada 67%....   ****


Je me souviens, en 2009, avoir eu un contrat  Paris, sur ma bote canadienne, en tant qu'auto-entrepeneur / consultant... Alors qu'ils taient tout fiers de me dire que 90% de la bote tournait avec des autoentrepreneurs, quand ils m'ont demand mes "papiers" officiels, et que je les ai rfer au site du Ministre Qubecois, o on voyait ma bote enregistre depuis 1994, et en rgle,  ils m'ont dit : "_c'est tout ?_ ".. et j'ai rpondu "_qu'est-ce que vous voulez de plus ? Le gouvernement dit que je suis en rgle,  jour de mes impts et sans litiges_"..  Quand ft venu le temps de la facture, ils m'envoient le chque, puis me rappellent le jour de Nol pour me dire "_mais, si on a une inspection, le chque est  votre nom et vous l'avez endoss en France_"..  et j'ai rpondu "_et ? Je l'ai dclar au Canada, je paye des impts dessus, c'etait moins de 6 mois donc rsidence fiscale toujours au Canada, et pas de tva car bote trangre. Qu'est-ce qui vous chiffone  ?? Le Canada se fiche pas mal que j'empoche le chque en France.. Vous n'aurez aucun problme_".. Et ils n'ont eu aucun problme...




**** Les lois en musique en France, c'est pour les gros par les gros... Et c'est kif-kif dans les autres domaines, comme en info (_quand on entend les arguments : "les clients institutionnels"... :calim2_ ::): 



[/EDIT]

----------


## Invit

> J'ai l'impression que depuis qu'en France on a "dcouvert" le statut d'tre  son compte, comme on a t lev dans le salariat, on accepte tout ..... par peur... alors qu'au contraire a conduit  la descente et la dvalorisation...   C'est vraiment bizarre....


L'ensemble de ton message, et ce point en particulier, est tout  fait vrai, c'est assez spcifique de la France. Je ne me l'explique pas non plus. Peut-tre qu' un moment donn,  force de matraquage, on a aval la propagande "vous tes trop pays, vous n'tes pas comptitifs, vous ne travaillez pas assez". Tout un ensemble, je pense.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Tu vois 3 choses me choquent...
> 
> ...
> Le 3ime point, c'est le tien : _[sur le travail au noir]_
> 
> O as-tu vu a ? Est-ce que cela a t une base officielle ? Ou bien est-ce une "interprtation" partisane qui du coup biaise le dbat en associant au statut des choses qu'il n'a pas (_j'ai beau regarder dans le lien que tu fournis, je ne vois aucune rfrence , directe ou indirecte,  a.._)


Oui, c'est mon interprtation, et celle de beaucoup d'autres  l'poque. videmment ce n'est pas la version de la loi.




> Etre  son compte, comme pour tout artisan, c'est.... tre  son compte... point barre.... faire ce qu'on veut de son temps, l'organiser comme on le souhaite, en essayant de gagner sa crote.... Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de compliqu  comprendre l-dedans ????


D'accord avec toi. Mais va dire a aux parlementaires et aux corporations. Ces statuts ne datent pas d'aujourd'hui, et les "simplifications" ne vont pas dans une rduction de leur nombre.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Peut-tre qu' un moment donn,  force de matraquage, on a aval la propagande "vous tes trop pays, vous n'tes pas comptitifs, vous ne travaillez pas assez". Tout un ensemble, je pense.


Les "patrons" (sous-entendu les mauvais, pas l'ensemble) le matraquent, repris par une certaine presse qui soit ne se proccupe plus de vrifier et/ou d'enquter, soit appartient  ce type de "patron" et colporte des ides no-librales.
Quant  la comptitivit, elle ne se fait pas que sur le cot, il y a aussi l'innovation et la qualit. Pour le cot, d'ailleurs, il n'est pas constitu que des seuls salaires, que je sache.

----------


## Invit

> Principalement les mtiers qui facturent  la tche et non au temps pass (ce que le CDI de chantier de permet pas).


Gn ? Je comprends pas, c'est pas la dfinition du CDIC justement, il s'arrte quand le projet s'arrte ?




> MAIS C'EST UNE ENTREPRISE !!!!!!!!


Oui, mais pour laquelle on a fait un statut diffrent. Donc pas dans la tte de tout le monde visiblement...
Et puis avec les plafonds, c'est difficile de voir a autrement qu'un truc gadget pour arrondir ses fins de mois ou un truc pour se lancer avant de faire une "vraie" entreprise, mme unipersonnelle, type SASU ou EURL. a a vraiment t conu pour diminuer la prise de risque, donc c'est difficile d'tre considr comme une vraie entreprise.




> J'ai l'impression que depuis qu'en France on a "dcouvert" le statut d'tre  son compte, comme on a t lev dans le salariat, on accepte tout ..... par peur... alors qu'au contraire a conduit  la descente et la dvalorisation... C'est vraiment bizarre....


a peut pas tre juste une question de march ? Peut-tre qu'il y a plus de taf chez vous et que chez nous la peur de ne pas facturer amne  ces comportements.

----------


## Invit

> Gn ? Je comprends pas, c'est pas la dfinition du CDIC justement, il s'arrte quand le projet s'arrte ?


Oui, mais si tu bosses trois mois, tu es pay trois mois, mme si au dpart le projet ne devait durer que deux mois.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne comprend pas....   ici la concurrence tire vers le haut, pas vers le bas..... comment se fait-il que a se passe en sens inverse en France ??? Bien sr, il y a une "guerre" des tarifs... Mais rien de "_misreux_"....ni de "_pressage de citron_" sur le temps.... Je n'arrive rellement pas  comprendre...  
> 
> 
> Et si on te menace "_les autres ont pris_", eh bien qu'ils les prennent !!!!  Et toi tu sais ce que tu vaux, et tu trouveras le client qui te convient...   J'ai l'impression que depuis qu'en France on a "dcouvert" le statut d'tre  son compte, comme on a t lev dans le salariat, on accepte tout ..... par peur... alors qu'au contraire a conduit  la descente et la dvalorisation...   C'est vraiment bizarre....


Parce que telle est la mentalit fodale du patronat en France, tout simplement. Pourquoi crois-tu que les lois travail de 2016 et de 2017 sont si dangereuses en France ? Le patronat est en position de force absolue ici, protg par tous les politiques qui lui mangent dans la main qui plus est, et le travailleur n'a aucune marge de manuvre. Surtout quand le taux de chmage rel dpasse les 20%, et bien plus encore en dehors des 15 bassins d'emplois dynamiques. 

Ils acceptent tout... *PARCE QU'ILS N'ONT PAS LE CHOIX* !!! C'est a ou crever. C'est aussi simple que a. Quand tu as N prestataires, ou pire, indpendants faisant de la sous-traitance de sous-traitance parce que seule les grosses boites de prestas rfrences peuvent travailler pour le client, et que le client est en position de force, les enchres se font  la baisse. C'est un classique de la thorie des jeux. 

La comptition entre travailleurs tire tout le monde vers le bas parce qu'il y a trs peu d'employeurs potentiels, et qu'ils sont tous en position dominante. Pire encore quand le travailleur est prcaris  l'extrme par la magie de "auto-entrepreneuriat". Dans l'IT, les indpendants arrivent encore  tirer leur pingle du jeu. Pour combien de temps ?

C'est une question de structure du march de l'emploi en France. Spcificit supplmentaire  l'eurozone : la monnaie unique qui anantit toute possibilit de politique montaire, associe  une zone de libre-change absurdement grande. La seule marge de manuvre qui reste aux entreprise pour regagner de la comptitivit, c'est de compresser les cot. A tout prix. A court terme, et tant pis si a les fout dans la merde quelques annes plus tard. De toute faon, plus personne n'a de vision au del de trois mois.

----------


## GPPro

Les abus existent et ont mme t quantifis : 1  2% seraient du portage salarial (qui est illgal dans le cadre de l'auto entreprenariat)... du total des auto entrepreneurs !

Certains vont dire que ce n'est pas beaucoup mais il faut voir ce que recouvre "la totalit des auto entrepreneurs" : prs de la moiti n'ont pas d'activit, 40% affichent a comme activit d'appoint, etc. A l'arrive seuls 8% des auto entrepreneurs affichent une activit complte (barre mise  + de 20000 de CA...). Ce qui voudrait dire que les abus reprsentent de 12,5%  25% des auto-entrepreneurs  plein temps. Tout de suite a fait rflchir non ? (disclaimer : ces calculs sont faits sur des chiffres de 2012, pas eu le temps de trouver plus rcent)

----------


## r0d

@souviron je partage ton constat. Depuis quelques annes, j'ai dvelopp une explication causale  cet tat de fait, et je n'en dmords pas. Et l'actualit ne cesse de confirmer mon explication. Et je fais de mon mieux pour viter le biais de confirmation.

Tu connais ma thse, je ne vais donc pas la ritrer une nime fois. En revanche, je te propose un nouveau fait qui vient la consolider.
Je travaille actuellement dans un petit studio indpendant. Nous avons un jeu vido en vente sur steam qui gnre dj un peu d'argent, alors qu'il n'est pas termin. Tout est au vert: bonnes critiques, communaut active, enthousiasme des nouveaux joueurs, etc. Mais nous avons un problme: nous manquons d'argent pour finaliser le projet. Il nous faudrait quelques centaines de milliers d'euros pour terminer. Une entreprise japonaise connue, acteur prpondrant dans le domaine (je n'ai pas le droit de citer le nom) a effectu une tude, et a estim un ROI de plusieurs millions d'euros (je ne donne pas les chiffres prcis, je n'ai pas le droit). Les amricains et les asiatiques ont peur d'investir en France. Non pas pour des raisons de taxe et autres foutaises que l'on trouve dans la propagande du MEDEF, mais pour des raisons de culture. Et ils ont raison: s'imposer sur un march tranger est dlicat et risqu pour des raisons culturelles. Surtout pour un produit culturel.
Mais pour un investisseur franais, il n'y a qu' se baisser pour nous cueillir. Notre entreprise est  bout de souffle. Autrement dit, ce sont quelques millions d'euros  ramasser. Nos contacts amricains nous assurent que dans un cas identique, aux USA ou au Canada, nous aurions das dizaines d'investisseurs qui se battraient pour ramasser la mise. Idem au japon.

Mais les investisseurs franais, eux, ne se baissent pas pour quelques millions. Ils nous ont clairement expliqu qu'il tait plus simple, plus rentable et moins risqu de mettre leurs billes dans des produits financiers plus ou moins lgaux.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) J'ai l'impression que depuis qu'en France on a "dcouvert" le statut d'tre  son compte, comme on a t lev dans le salariat, on accepte tout ..... par peur... alors qu'au contraire a conduit  la descente et la dvalorisation...   C'est vraiment bizarre....(.../...)


Je crois au contraire que c'est a la partie la plus importante de ton message. Dan ce pays, les gens on un rapport extrmement malsain au boulot. Je peux comparer avec les polonais, j'en ai plein dans ma famille. Eux, ben leur boulot, c'est un moyen de casser la croute. Point. Ils ne se trimballent pas l'norme boulet motionnel des Franais qui on un rapport d'amour-haine extrmement fort avec leur entreprise. Si ils trouvent mieux ailleurs, ils ne se posent aucune question. Leur employeur cherchera juste  les remplacer, d'ailleurs. En France, on va traiter le patron de salaud, on va tout faire pour qu'il change, mais on va rester.

Alors c'est un peu moins vrai en informatique, le turnover est moins ngligeable, mais le gars que j'ai connu qui changeait de SSII  chaque mission pour pouvoir maitriser son choix de mission est encore vu comme un extra-terrestre - alors qu'en fait LUI, il avait tout compris. Pas d'tat d'me, pas de piti - mais un grand professionnalisme et une efficacit de PanzerDivision. Il avait les missions qu'il voulait, n'tait jamais pay en dessous du march, et il faisait ce qu'il voulait. Bien plus libre qu'un salari en CDI qui se considre enchain par son contrat.

Et en cherchant  tout prix l'attachement motionnel  son employeur, l'employ Franais se fait beaucoup de mal  lui-mme. Dsormais, j'ai une simple relation contractuelle. Et je suis bien mieux dans ma peau.

----------


## Grogro

> Tu connais ma thse, je ne vais donc pas la ritrer une nime fois. En revanche, je te propose un nouveau fait qui vient la consolider.


Mais nous, on ne la connait pas forcment. C'est jamais agrable de se rpter je le sais bien, mais ce serait utile de dtailler quand mme. A te lire, j'ai l'impression que ta grille de lecture est proche de la mienne.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Oula !
> Faudrait peut tre se calmer un petit peu...
> Le Coran n'appelle pas  la haine, ni  la violence.


Ma rponse sera une citation :



> Je suis surpris de constater la violence de certains musulmans en France (affaires Youssouf FOFANA, Mohamed MERAH et leurs mules...), ainsi que dans le monde o 99% des gens qui meurent au nom d'un dieu meurent en fait au nom d'Allah.
> J'ai donc dcid de lire le Coran pour voir si ce texte prsentait un lien avec cette violence. Ce que j'y ai dcouvert est effrayant et susceptible de vous intresser.
> 
> J'y ai trouv des versets d'une violence inoue.
> Non pas des histoires  lire comme des romans d'aventure,  l'instar de l'Ancien Testament, qui nous conte les dmls du peuple juif avec ses voisins aujourd'hui disparus.
> Mais des textes mettant directement en cause nos concitoyens, chrtiens, juifs, ou athes... voire mme musulmans jugs trop "modrs".
> Des textes appelant sans ambigut  la haine,  la discrimination, et au meurtre des Franais.
> Non pas 2 ou 3 mais des centaines (!) d'articles aussi allgoriques que le code Napolon, qui stigmatisent, insultent, condamnent parfois  mort nos concitoyens en raison de leurs croyances religieuses (ou de leur absence de croyance).
> Des textes contrevenant sans aucun doute  la loi du 29 juillet 1881 modifie en 2004.
> ...


Je crois que "les faits sont ttus", non ? A la fois sur l'idologie (Le Coran, les Haddhits) et sur les faits depuis les attentats sanglants, les attaques plus ou moins individuelles, la vie devenue impossibles pour les kouffar dans certains quartiers (ces braves gens ne supportaient pas que les femmes franaises, en France (je prcise) soient en short.

Bon si avec tout a vous continuez  tre dans le dni du rel je vous laisse  votre syndrome de Stockholm...

----------


## Ryu2000

Des citations sorties de leur contexte a ne veut rien dire...
L c'est impossible de comprendre de quoi a parle exactement, il manque trop dlments.
Et si c'est l'intgralit des passages qui peuvent tre interprter comme violent, a ne fait pas grand chose...

Pour savoir exactement de quoi a parle, il faudrait aller voir les explications  chaque fois.
J'ai test de rechercher "sourate 9 v29 " (vu que c'tait le premier) dans un moteur de recherche et on trouve des forums comme a :
Explication du sourat al-Tawba verset 9:29( le Jihad)
Et dans la conclusion il y a des trucs comme a :



> *Tabok na pas t une bataille militaire mais une bataille  lintrieur de chacun* avec lui mme. Elle a t une dure preuve. Il fallait parcourir mille kilomtres au mois dAot en plein dsert.


Dans le Coran, il y a surement plus de passages qui disent qu'il ne faut pas faire de guerre et qu'il ne faut pas tuer, que de passage qui peuvent tre interprt comme incitant  la violence.
En principe l'Islam se dfend et n'attaque jamais.
Aprs peut tre que les terroristes s'appuient sur une mauvaise interprtation de certains passages. (mais il y a galement des autres livres  ct du Coran)
Ce qui joue le plus c'est peut tre les Imams (si il y a des mosques financ par l'Arabie Saoudite ou le Qatar en France).

Par contre si vous voulez un livre religieux ultra violent, raciste et haineux, vous pouvez lire le Talmud.

====
Aussi bien l'crasante majorit des musulmans ne connaissent pas l'intgralit du livre par cur...
Ils n'ont probablement jamais entendu parler de ces sourates.
Ceux qui les ont lu les ont surement interprt diffremment de vous.

----------


## souviron34

> Et puis avec les plafonds, c'est difficile de voir a autrement qu'un truc gadget pour arrondir ses fins de mois ou un truc pour se lancer avant de faire une "vraie" entreprise, mme unipersonnelle, type SASU ou EURL.


Si je ne m'abuse, _eurl_ a aussi un plafond...






> a a vraiment t conu pour diminuer la prise de risque, donc c'est difficile d'tre considr comme une vraie entreprise.


c'est quoi une "_vraie_" entreprise ??






> a peut pas tre juste une question de march ? Peut-tre qu'il y a plus de taf chez vous et que chez nous la peur de ne pas facturer amne  ces comportements.


Ben pourquoi l'Espagne, le Portugal, l'Allemagne, l'Angleterre, l'Irlande, auraient le mme type de march que le Canada et pas que la France ????







> Parce que telle est la mentalit fodale du patronat en France, tout simplement.


Ne serait-ce pas  2 faces ??? patronat ET salariat ???

(_voir commentaire de el_slapper_)





> la monnaie unique qui anantit toute possibilit de politique montaire, associe  une zone de libre-change absurdement grande. La seule marge de manuvre qui reste aux entreprise pour regagner de la comptitivit, c'est de compresser les cot. A tout prix. A court terme, et tant pis si a les fout dans la merde quelques annes plus tard. De toute faon, plus personne n'a de vision au del de trois mois.


Voir plus haut... Comment , alors que ils font partie de l'Eurozone, que Espagne, Portugal, Irlande, Allemagne, ne subissent pas la mme chose ???






> @souviron je partage ton constat. (../..)
> Mais pour un investisseur franais, il n'y a qu' se baisser pour nous cueillir. Notre entreprise est  bout de souffle. Autrement dit, ce sont quelques millions d'euros  ramasser. Nos contacts amricains nous assurent que dans un cas identique, aux USA ou au Canada, nous aurions das dizaines d'investisseurs qui se battraient pour ramasser la mise. Idem au japon.
> 
> Mais les investisseurs franais, eux, ne se baissent pas pour quelques millions. Ils nous ont clairement expliqu qu'il tait plus simple, plus rentable et moins risqu de mettre leurs billes dans des produits financiers plus ou moins lgaux.


Contactez Ubisoft Canada  :;): 

Srieusement, j'ai dj t dans ton cas en France, et c'est vraiment pas rigolo.... Ca a t jusqu' ce qu'on soit en faillite et qu'on nous rachte pour 1 franc (_oui oui_) symbolique.... ::calim2::   ::roll:: 

Bon courage !!!




Bien que je l'avais dj nonc de manire diffrente, ce que dit _el_slapper_ ci-dessous me semble trs juste en ce qui concerne cet tat particulier,  rapprocher des termes de _Grogro_ ci-dessus et de ce que a traduit : 




> Dans ce pays, les gens on un rapport extrmement malsain au boulot. 
> (../..)
> Et en cherchant  tout prix l'attachement motionnel  son employeur, l'employ Franais se fait beaucoup de mal  lui-mme.





> Parce que telle est la mentalit fodale du patronat en France, tout simplement.


 ::calim2:: 

Je pense bien qu'elle est fodale des 2 cts, en France, alors....

Avec justement cette espce de haine envers patrons, de dformation du mot "entreprise", et de tous les sous-entendus  propos de "auto-entrepreneur", et des attachements aux titres mis en avant par toutes ces catgories differentes (_Ah !! J'ai une SARL.... Mais vous, vous tes profession librale ? Ah non, vous tes consultant !! Mais ce n'est pas un bon artisan..._ ).... 

D'ailleurs, on a bien invent en France un statut de salari particulier, le cadre...  faut bien avoir une catgorie soit  honnir, soit  s'ennorguillir d'appartenir..

----------


## Grogro

En un mot comme en cent Souviron, car on pourrait y passer 10 pages : Socit de dfiance. Ce n'est pas une particularit franaise, mais parmi les nations  trs fort IDH c'est quasiment un cas unique.

A droite, Peyrefitte avait tout compris il y a 40 ans. 
A gauche, un certain Michel Rocard, qui se dsolait de l'impossible mergence en France d'un syndicalisme  l'allemande, avait aussi tout compris.

Un exemple, en Allemagne, qui illustre  la fois mon analyse, celle de r0d, et celle de Mat.M (topic macroneries) : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/marie-ann...ance-allemande

*En France, le problme c'est 1/ la culture du travail et 2/ la culture de la rente.*

----------


## r0d

> Mais nous, on ne la connait pas forcment. C'est jamais agrable de se rpter je le sais bien, mais ce serait utile de dtailler quand mme. A te lire, j'ai l'impression que ta grille de lecture est proche de la mienne.


Bon ben OK, allons-y. Attention, pav incoming...

Je commence par une prcaution: dans mon argumentation, il est question de guerre des classes. Les travailleurs d'un ct, les possdants de l'autre. Donc 2 choses:
. Je sais que ce modle est obsolte, mais je n'ai pas trouv mieux. Et il est encore utilis (des deux cts).
. Vous remarquerez que je ne parle pas des patrons. En ceci je me dsolidarise de ma famille politique (trotskiste). Je ne pense pas qu'il soit correct (d'un point de vue mthodologique) de classer les patrons comme un groupe social homogne. Et puis je n'ai rien contre la majorit des patrons que je connais. En revanche, j'identifie clairement une classe de possdants, homogne, impermable et trs statique. Une petite partie du patronat fait partie de la classe possdante, certes, mais ce sont deux groupes distincts ( l'intersection non vide) selon moi.

Donc, ma proposition est la suivante: les possdants franais ne se sont pas remis de la rvolution. Ils pratiquent, depuis plusieurs sicles dj, un travail de sape de leur propre pays. Ils voient le pays comme une entreprise sur laquelle ils exercent une OPA hostile depuis la rvolution. Ils tentent de dtruire le pays pour se l'accaparer  moindre prix.

Les trois piliers de ma thse sont:
*1. L'histoire le montre.*
Depuis la rvolution, l'histoire a montr que la classe des possdants franais n'a jamais cess se comporter en ennemis de la France. A titre d'exemple, j'utilise le cas de la commune de Paris (1870). Les riches franais, en utilisant A. Thiers comme marionnette, on prfr donner l'Alsace et la Lorraine aux Allemands plutt que de ngocier avec les parisiens. Parisiens qu'ils ont allgrement massacr ensuite. Pour des sources, cherchez Henri Guillemin et la commune de Paris.
Cet exemple montre que les possdants franais sont tellement avides que:
   A. ils sont prts  sacrifier familles, amis et patrie pour sauvegarder leurs propres intrts.
   B. ils sont aveugls par une idologie (que j'appelle no-libralisme*), et ne se rendent donc pas compte que certaines volutions seraient  leur avantage**.

*2. a continue.*
Nous voyons tous les jours que ce comportement des possdants franais n'a pas volu. Malgr les points de PIB distribus rgulirement aux riches depuis prs 40 ans, l'conomie franaise n'en voit aucune retombe.
Les attaques au droit du travail montre le ct idologique du problme: la charge ininterrompue depuis 20 ans sur le code du travail n'est pas rationnelle. Voici un peu de lecture (clic, clic, clic) dont je prlve deux phrases: 


> les 4/5 des 8 livres du Code ne sont pas des lois mais des dcrets, arrts ou commentaires de jurisprudence. Si on ne retient que la partie lgislative, il nest pas plus gros que le code suisse.





> aucune tude ne dmontre que le problme du chmage rsulte du code du travail



*3. Le problme vient des possdants, pas des travailleurs.*
J'ai vcu des longues annes en France et en Espagne, et j'ai t trs tonn de constater que les travailleurs franais sont extrmement apprcis dans ces pays. Les travailleurs franais sont bien forms, efficaces, cratifs, travailleurs, engags et pas spcialement chers. J'ai eu des discussions avec des dirigeants qui m'ont confirm que ce que j'ai remarqu en France et en Espagne est globalement vrai dans le monde entier.
Il y a effectivement un problme de dfiance entre les travailleurs et les patrons en France. Mais ce n'est pas spcifique  la France. Tout le monde connat la citation du milliardaire amricain Warren Buffet. De mmoire: "il y a bien une guerre des classes, et  ce sont nous, les riches, qui sommes en train de la gagner" (source).
La spcificit de la France est que cette guerre des classes est un peu plus vive en France qu'ailleurs. Mais le problme vient trs clairement des possdants. Et je trouve que les franais sont bien rsigns. Ils ne font pas honneurs  leurs valeureux anctres qui eux ne se sont pas laisss faire.



* pour moi, le no-libralisme est la doctrine qui est progressivement devenue dominante  partie de Von Mises jusqu' sa victoire avec Friedmann et les Chicago Boys, en passant par Hayek, Rand, etc. Cette doctrine est une volution du libralisme anglais des lumires (Hume, Tocqueville, Smith, ...), mais n'en garde que peu de substance. Il en est une perversion dans le sens o il en inverse les dimensions morales et thiques, pour n'en garder que quelques scories (aspects secondaires qui rsultent des principes fondamentaux).

** un exemple flagrant de cet aveuglement c'est, de fait, la rvolution franaise en elle-mme. Contrairement aux lites anglaises qui ont progressivement accept l'arrive de la dmocratie, les lites franaises n'ont jamais rien voulu lcher et a c'est termin en rvolution violente.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)J'ai vcu des longues annes en France et en Espagne, et j'ai t trs tonn de constater que les travailleurs franais sont extrmement apprcis dans ces pays. Les travailleurs franais sont bien forms, efficaces, cratifs, travailleurs, engags et pas spcialement chers. J'ai eu des discussions avec des dirigeants qui m'ont confirm que ce que j'ai remarqu en France et en Espagne est globalement vrai dans le monde entier.(.../...)


Ce que je reproche au travailleur Franais, ce n'est pas d'tre incomptent. Il est presque toujours, anne aprs anne, sur le podium des travailleurs les plus productifs. Dans le monde. Ce que je lui reproche, c'est son incapacit  se dtacher motionellement de son travail. Tu parlais d'ancien rgime : on y est. Le travailleur Franais est un serf rattach  son entreprise, et qui vomis l'ide de la quitter, mme si il y est trait encore plus mal que les serfs  l'poque(le noble savait qu'ils taient difficiles  remplacer, et si il avait un peu de jugeote, il en prenait soin - bon, d'accord, tous n'avaient pas de jugeote...).

Le modle fodal est encore dans toutes les ttes. Dans celles des possdants, la nouvelle aristocratie, aussi destructrice que l'ancienne. Et dans celle des travailleurs, qui n'ont toujours pas assimil que "je suis mal trait par mon suprieur hirarchique" est parfaitement suffisant pour se dire "je vais voir ailleurs". Voter avec les pieds, c'est trs efficace. Le patron qui en est victime comprend rarement le message, mais si a lui arrive trop souvent, il met la clef sous la porte. Problme rsolu.

Et en plus, les nouveaux venus font pareil. Nous les contaminons. On a une collgue cot administratif, fille d'immigrs. elle a t harcele sexuellement(le type s'est fait virer...pour autre chose, mais bon dbarras quand mme), elle est matraque de travail par sa chef, qui mprise ses grandes capacits, elle fait des heures sup non payes pour un salaire qui n'est pas de cadre, et n'est remercie que par toujours plus de boulot. Elle est prise pour une conne par des gens qui lui rendent 20 points de QI, au bas mot. Et elle m'a dit en sanglots : "tu te rends compte? _J'ai failli dmissionner_!!!" Comme si c'tait un crime. Et on est une boite amricaine, hein, certains des aspects les plus dplaisants du management  la franaise sont moins prsents, pourtant.

Alors oui, nos possdants font n'importe nawak. Il serait bon que nous cessions, collectivement, de leur faciliter la tche.

----------


## Invit

> Ce que je lui reproche, c'est son incapacit  se dtacher motionnellement de son travail. Tu parlais d'ancien rgime : on y est. Le travailleur Franais est un serf rattach  son entreprise, et qui vomis l'ide de la quitter, mme si il y est trait encore plus mal que les serfs  l'poque(le noble savait qu'ils taient difficiles  remplacer, et si il avait un peu de jugeote, il en prenait soin - bon, d'accord, tous n'avaient pas de jugeote...).


Honntement, je pensais que c'tait  cause de la difficult de retrouver un emploi. C'est pas le cas ?

----------


## souviron34

> En un mot comme en cent Souviron, car on pourrait y passer 10 pages : Socit de dfiance. Ce n'est pas une particularit franaise, mais parmi les nations  trs fort IDH c'est quasiment un cas unique.
> 
> A droite, Peyrefitte avait tout compris il y a 40 ans. 
> A gauche, un certain Michel Rocard, qui se dsolait de l'impossible mergence en France d'un syndicalisme  l'allemande, avait aussi tout compris.
> 
> Un exemple, en Allemagne, qui illustre  la fois mon analyse, celle de r0d, et celle de Mat.M (topic macroneries) : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/marie-ann...ance-allemande
> 
> *En France, le problme c'est 1/ la culture du travail et 2/ la culture de la rente.*


OK... D'accord...

Merci .. Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement entre les 2, Peyrefitte et Rocard...
 ::ccool:: 






> *3. Le problme vient des possdants, pas des travailleurs.*


Merci de ton clairage  ::): 


Cependant, ce point est je pense plutt dans la ligne de ce que sous-tendent les autres interventions - et mon sentiment profond : il me semble que tu as encore une tendance  voir en Noir et Blanc, et non pas  responsabilit partage :




> Socit de dfiance. Ce n'est pas une particularit franaise, mais parmi les nations  trs fort IDH c'est quasiment un cas unique.





> Alors oui, nos possdants font n'importe nawak. Il serait bon que nous cessions, collectivement, de leur faciliter la tche.










> Honntement, je pensais que c'tait  cause de la difficult de retrouver un emploi. C'est pas le cas ?


Pourquoi ce serait spcifique  la France  ??? Les autres peuples n'ont pas de problmes de chmage ou les travailleurs gardent-ils leurs emplois toutes leurs vies ??

C'est un cercle vicieux .. Regarde les conditions et les chiffres du chmage dans les autres pays.....

"_trop de protection tue la protection_" : c'est vrai pour les logements, pour l'emploi, etc...

Et c'est vicieux (_au vrai sens du terme_) parce que, comme le citait _r0d_ plus haut, mais comme j'ai aussi eu dj l'occasion de le dire, effectivement cela amne  un capitalisme "bte et mchant" d'exploitation des travailleurs sans vergogne, alors que dans les paradis du capitalisme c'est pas vraiment la tendance ..

Target fera augmenter le salaire minimum de ses employs  15$ de l'heure en 2020
Target raises minimum wage to $11 an hour, $15 by 2020

Sans parler des Google, M$, etc....


oeuf, poule, toussa...

Mais quoi qu'il en soit, il me semble que la responsabilit de cet tat de fait est largement partage...

----------


## GPPro

Je sais pas, j'ai boss (prestataire) pour un diteur de logiciel financier rachet par Moody's Analytics, les gars avaient peur de se faire virer car MA a un centre en Chine (Shenzen), mais MA a rtorqu qu'il n'y avait aucun risque, les comptences taient l et le cot du travail n'taient pas si lev en France... Et 8 ans aprs le centre de dev en France est toujours l et en croissance. Je pourrais aussi parler de la biotech dans laquelle je bossais, ferme parce que pas de financement en Europe (nos concurrents amricains ayant levs 50 millions dans le mme temps et profitant en plus des squenceurs dernier cri des labos de la fac d' cot, chose impensable par chez nous - jamais une fac n'aurait un squenceur dernier cri  ::mouarf:: )... En fait les seuls  ne pas croire en la France ce sont les franais, c'est quand mme dommage non ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Honntement, je pensais que c'tait  cause de la difficult de retrouver un emploi. C'est pas le cas ?


Excellent rponse de Souviron34, mais je rajouterais que la difficult de retrouver un emploi, elle n'est pas pour tout le monde. et que ceux qui n'auraient pas de difficults flippent autant que les autres. C'est sur que si on est ouvrier du textile  47 ans, et qu'on habite dans un bled paum ou il y a une seule usine, et qu'on a pas fini de payer le prt de sa maison, la difficult de retrouver un emploi, elle est maximale. Maintenant, la collgue que j'ai cit, avec son CV, elle retrouve  Paris en 3 semaines facilement(surtout qu'elle passe trs bien en entretien). Et pourtant, elle avait une peur bleue de partir. Elle a toujours(bon, avec les deux connards qui se sont fait virer, elle a perdu 67% de raisons de partir, maintenant).

----------


## ManusDei

> Honntement, je pensais que c'tait  cause de la difficult de retrouver un emploi. C'est pas le cas ?


Elle est  la fois relle et fantasme. 
Oui c'est difficile, et pourtant ma conjointe a retrouv du boulot en moins d'un mois en compta (bon certaines conditions sont spciales, mais elle prend 15% d'augment au passage).

On bnficierait clairement d'un peu plus de souplesse d'esprit sur le fait de se retrouver au chomage qui est souvent vu comme un gros chec et quasi la fin du monde.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est ultra stressant de rechercher et d'arriver dans un nouveau job.
Mme si dans son boulot actuel le type n'est pas trs bien pay, que ses chefs sont chiant et que le boulot n'est pas toujours super intressant, au moins il connait, il sait o se garer, il a son badge, son poste, il connait ses collgues.
On sait ce qu'on quitte on ne sait pas ce qu'on trouve.

Quand on recherche un travail, il faut mettre son CV  jour et crire *une nouvelle lettre de motivation pour chaque offre*, parce qu'il faut mettre en lien l'offre d'emploi et son propre parcours.
Ensuite il y a un ou plusieurs entretiens qui sont une grosse source de stress.
Et si il a le boulot, c'est stressant d'arriver dans l'inconnu, le premier jour il faut prendre son poste informatis, on connait pas les collgues, on connait pas le projet, on est pas efficace.
En plus certains se disent "Comme je commence, je vais rester jusqu' 18h pour tre bien vu", ce qui est contre productif au final. (plus on passe de temps au bureau moins on est efficace).

Le gars qui a un boulot de merde, au moins il a un boulot, c'est un privilgi quelque part.
Ce serait con de tout perdre en esprant trouver mieux.
On peut tomber sur pire galement (mais normalement il y a une augmentation de salaire quand on change de boulot).

Si la situation est vraiment dur, ou si on voit mal l'avenir dans sa boite, il faut faire l'effort de partir.
Il faut voir aussi les offres sans le coin, parce que si il faut dmnager vers une grande ville pour trouver un nouveau boulot a fait vraiment chier.

----------


## Lokken

> Excellent rponse de Souviron34, mais je rajouterais que la difficult de retrouver un emploi, elle n'est pas pour tout le monde. et que ceux qui n'auraient pas de difficults flippent autant que les autres. C'est sur que si on est ouvrier du textile  47 ans, et qu'on habite dans un bled paum ou il y a une seule usine, et qu'on a pas fini de payer le prt de sa maison, la difficult de retrouver un emploi, elle est maximale. Maintenant, la collgue que j'ai cit, avec son CV, elle retrouve  Paris en 3 semaines facilement(surtout qu'elle passe trs bien en entretien). Et pourtant, elle avait une peur bleue de partir. Elle a toujours(bon, avec les deux connards qui se sont fait virer, elle a perdu 67% de raisons de partir, maintenant).


On de plus  toujours ce problme de mentalit pyramidale en France, mme si on se veut galitariste :
 Fort avec les faibles, faible avec les forts, chacun profitant du maximum d'avantages que sa place dans la pyramide lui fournit. Pendant plus de 2000 ans, ceux au sommet de la pyramide taient ceux qui ne bossaient pas et qui commandaient

=> En tant que manager (ou comme on disait avant, cadre), tu est considr non pas par les ralisations des quipes que tu as encadr, ou de ce que tu as pu apporter au niveau relationnel inter quipes, mais *au nombres de personnes que tu as eu directement sous tes ordres*
=> En tant que "travailleur" (ceux qui ralisent), ce n'est pas tant ce que tu sais faire mais ce que tu vas coter et  accepter de faire (niveau d'obissance vs cot) qui est pris en compte.
=> A chaque niveau, tu penses de base que ton boss va essayer de t'entuber, te faire bosser  sa place, et que ceux en dessous de toi veulent soit une planque, soit te piquer ta place et ses avantages.

Quand je vois comment a peut se battre pour le nombre de m de bureau perso, les places de parking et autre signes extrieurs de pouvoir...

Put*** de mentalit fodale.

(Aprs, il existe des licornes ; des gens qui te recrutent dans leurs quipes parce que tu as su en entretien donner de faon intelligente un avis diffrent)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)(Aprs, il existe des licornes ; des gens qui te recrutent dans leurs quipes parce que tu as su en entretien donner de faon intelligente un avis diffrent)


a, c'est mon chef actuel, mais il a fait ses armes au Royaume-Uni. En France, on ne lui a jamais donn sa chance(diplme universitaire, donc refus  pas mal d'endroits). J'en ai vu quelques autres, pas beaucoup. Mais effectivement, la plupart du temps, les motivations de recrutement sont soit fodales(comme tu le dcris si bien), soit "j'ai peur, j'ai besoin de quelqu'un qui me rassure!!!". J'ai tendance  _trs_ bien passer dans le deuxime cas, _pas du tout_ dans le premier.

Et encore une fois, la mentalit fodale, elle est partout. Prend un opprim de base, mets-le  la place du chef. A ton avis, quelle est la probabilit qu'il finisse par se comporter aussi mal? Moi, je dirais 80%

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant d'ordonnances :
La France insoumise compte sur les lycens pour gonfler la mobilisation contre les ordonnances



> Cest un vieux classique de la politique et une vieille crainte de lexcutif : que la jeunesse se mobilise dans la rue. Un levier sur lequel compte lopposition estampille La France insoumise  la rforme du code du travail par ordonnances.


Ds qu'il y a une manifestation il y a un paquet de lycens qui souhaitent y participer (beaucoup juste pour ne pas aller  l'cole ^^).

----------


## Chauve souris

> Des citations sorties de leur contexte a ne veut rien dire...
> /.../


Ah le "contexte" ! L'argument de la taqya quand on met les islamistes et les islamophiles le nez dans leur caca littraire (encore que parler de littrature pour le Coran me semble quelque peu abus). J'ai pourtant prconis la lecture du Coran et ce dans une traduction agre comme celle de Mouhammad Hamidullah qu'on trouve en fichier pdf gratuit chez BooKenSTOCK.com. Malgr cela il y a toujours une altration smantique car toute traduction n'est pas neutre ("traduttore, traditore") et le premier devoir de la taqya est d'endormir la violence d'un texte dans sa traduction destine aux kouffar. Celle de Hamidullah est la moins pire  ce niveau et elle est agre mme par l'Arabie Saoudite.

Je vois que tu essaies de te raccrocher aux branches du dni nonobstant tous les massacres qui se perptuent quotidiennement au nom de cette religion.

Ne t'es-tu jamais pos la question pourquoi l'ensemble des musulmans ne condamnent jamais (et activement) ces massacres ? Certes ils le formulent du bout des lvres en franais, mais en arabe le discours est tout autre. Il faut couter plutt les arabophones athes et qui risquent quotidiennement leur vie car tre apostat est une abomination et un dlit, parfois puni de mort, dans les pays islamistes.

Car je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point on ne peut pas se contenter d'un texte traduit mme s'il n'a pas d'ambigut, il faut aller plus loin. Tout au moins pour des gens comme moi, vers dans les sciences humaines. Le mieux est d'couter des rudits de l'islam mais qui en sont les opposants, de mme que Friedrich Nietzsche tait un rudit du christianisme. Donc ci-dessous un tmoignage en forme de vido sur le contenu de ces "prires de rues", thoriquement illgales mais qu'on laisse faire parce que... la France est un pays de collabos comme je l'ai dj dit et qu'on ne peut changer sa nature profonde.







> On se souviendra que ces  prires  de rue, qui avaient pourtant t interdites, nont de cesse de se rpter, distillant la haine des non-musulmans, occupant le terrain, largissant lemprise de lislam sur le sol franais. Au prtexte quils manqueraient de lieux de culte, adoptant une attitude victimaire propre  berner les bobos compassionnels et  enfumer les diles clientlistes, ces musulmans militants bafouent nos valeurs et nos lois, ressassent et dversent sur nous cette haine coranique que lon laisse prolifrer dans leurs mosques et leurs coles. Ces incubateurs de djihadistes doivent tre ferms, ces imams doivent tre virs et, comme le dit si bien Jeannette Bougrab dans son dernier livre,  Lettre dexil ,   Il ny a pas dautre choix pour la France que dexpulser lislam

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je vois que tu essaies de te raccrocher aux branches du dni nonobstant tous les massacres qui se perptuent quotidiennement au nom de cette religion.


Pour moi il y a un islam par pratiquant, chacun bricole son truc, il n'y a pas de clerg, pas de ligne officiel, pas de combat chiite / sunnite.
Il y a des mauvais imams et des gens qui interprtent mal, mais ils sont minoritaires.

Dans tous les livres religieux il y a des passages un peu violent (le Talmud est de trs loin le pire, de ce que je connais).




> Ne t'es-tu jamais pos la question pourquoi l'ensemble des musulmans ne condamnent jamais (et activement) ces massacres ?


Au contraire je trouve que beaucoup trop de musulmans s'expriment pour condamner le terrorisme en faisant un lien avec leur pratique.
Moi  leur place je me dirais "a n'a tellement aucun rapport avec mon truc que je n'ai pas  mexprimer sur le sujet".

Quand un extrmiste juif ralise un massacre, est-ce que la communaut juive vient s'excuser ? (Non et c'est normal !)
Est-ce que les protestants devraient s'excuser pour les massacres US (vu qu'eux c'est In God We Trust, va y que je pose ma main droite sur la bible, Bush faisait la guerre au nom de Jsus).
Les chrtiens ont raisons de ne pas s'excuser pour les extrmistes chrtien.
Parce que ce n'est pas la religion qui demande a.
La religion c'est paix et amour, c'est universel (enfin pas toutes les religions...).

Bon aprs dans l'histoire a c'est frit un peu du genre : Catholique VS Protestant, ou Bouddhiste VS Musulman.

Ce n'est pas Jsus qui demande la guerre (il condamne les marchands du temple, les pharisiens, les spcialistes de la loi,  la limite).
Mais les chrtiens ne vont pas s'excuser pour tous les crimes qui ont t fait au nom de Jsus.
Parce que ce sont des gens qui ont utilis Jsus en prtexte, ils n'ont rien compris  la religion.

*Les terroristes musulmans ne sont pas des vrais musulmans* quelque part (gnralement ce sont des nouveaux converti, sous drogue).
Un des terroristes, allait dans des boites Gay, c'est pas trs musulman comme truc :
Orlando : le terroriste prsum frquentait le club gay Pulse

Test ngatif mais quand mme un peu bizarre :
Attentats du 13 novembre  Paris : les terroristes n'taient pas drogus

a n'a pas de sens de lutter contre une religion, par contre lutter contre l'immigration massive, surveiller ce qui rentre, a aurait plus de sens. (c'est la base)
Mais comme nous somme dans l'Espace Schengen ou je sais pas quoi, tout le monde peut rentrer sans vrification.
Des terroristes peuvent se faire passer pour des rfugis par exemple.

On fait tout un foin du terrorisme aujourd'hui, mais au final c'est pas grand chose compar  ce qu'a connu la Syrie par exemple...
Bon ok ya eu des attaques au Royaume Uni, en Espagne, etc.

Le problme c'est que le terrorisme est utilis par le gouvernement pour supprimer des liberts, pour nous surveiller, etc...
*Le terrorisme va tre utilis pour interdire les manifestations* au bout d'un temps, quand Macron en aura marre.

----------


## Grogro

> Car je suis d'accord avec toi sur ce point on ne peut pas se contenter d'un texte traduit mme s'il n'a pas d'ambigut, il faut aller plus loin. Tout au moins pour des gens comme moi, vers dans les sciences humaines. Le mieux est d'couter des rudits de l'islam mais qui en sont les opposants, de mme que Friedrich Nietzsche tait un rudit du christianisme. Donc ci-dessous un tmoignage en forme de vido sur le contenu de ces "prires de rues", thoriquement illgales mais qu'on laisse faire parce que... la France est un pays de collabos comme je l'ai dj dit et qu'on ne peut changer sa nature profonde.


Comme Waleed Al-Husseini, auteur francophone, palestinien athe condamn comme apostat par le "gentil" rgime de Mahmoud Abbas tant vant par les mdias franchouillard (en opposition avec les "mchants" de la bande de Gaza qui n'ont pas droit  tant de considration malgr leur condition) : http://www.lesinrocks.com/2015/03/03...tine-11567138/

Son premier livre a fait l'objet d'une vaste couverture mdiatique plus que laudative. Son second livre, traitant de la complaisance des lites franaises vis--vis de l'islamisme, trangement,  t pass sous silence par les mdias autoriss. On se demande bien pourquoi.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

@Chauves souris :

Non on ne laisse pas faire car on est un pays de collabo, on laisse faire car d'une part, il manque effectivement de lieu de culte pour les musulmans, c'est un fait mme si on n'y est pour rien, et d'autre part, car on laisse des cathos d'extrme-droite faire des prires dans la rue galement. 

Donc si on veut tre cohrent 5mn, soit c'est interdit pour tout le monde, soit on ferme les yeux pour tout le monde, rien  voir avec de la collaboration... 

La y'a un imam qui utilise des versets dangereux ? Bah il faut grer cet imam l, mais je ne vois pas ce qui te permet de gnraliser  toutes les prires de rues et  tous les musulmans ? Y'a des cathos extrmistes qui font de la destruction de biens publics et des prires dans la rue, du coup quoi, on interdit la catholicisme en France ? Ah bah non, la dessus tu dis jamais rien, bizarre...


Quand aux extraits du Coran incitant  la violence, ou aux meurtres, tu peux en trouver tout autant dans la Bible, on en a dj parl 150 fois ici, j'avais mme mis des extraits en question sur ce forum, mais bon, a compte pas hein, c'est la religion des gentils blancs dvelopps...

Tu peux traiter tout le monde de collabo ou de ce que tu veux, t'es juste un gros haineux islamophobe...

----------


## Ryu2000

> des cathos d'extrme-droite faire des prires dans la rue galement.
> (...)
> Y'a des cathos extrmistes qui font de la destruction de biens publics et des prires dans la rue


J'ai jamais entendu parler de catholiques qui priaient dans la rue ni de catholiques qui ont dtruit des biens publics.
Faut arrter de dconner les catholiques n'ont plus aucun pouvoir depuis trs longtemps.
Ce sont les victimes absolu les types. Ils se font marcher dessus par tout le monde.
Il y avait bien Fillon qu'tait vaguement catholique et c'tait encore trop pour le systme vu ce qu'il s'est prit dans la gueule.

Et "extrme" a ne veut rien dire, c'est juger par les autres pour dcrdibiliser un truc.
Et aussi pour faire une sparation entre des concept comme Parti Communiste / Parti Socialiste (c'est des partis qui n'existe plus depuis fort longtemps) et UMP / FN.

Mais c'est relatif, par exemple le centre isralien est  la droite de "lextrme" droite franaise.
Le centre Franais est  la gauche de la gauche britannique.
J'avais un prof d'anglais qui disait "avec mes ides je passe pour quelqu'un de trs  gauche en Angleterre et quelqu'un de trs  droite en France".

La majorit des catholiques franais sont contre le FN de toute faon.
Ils n'ont aucun pouvoir et ne font de mal  personne.
Par contre ils subissent beaucoup d'attaque.

Je ne crois pas que ce soit tellement lgal de faire ce genre de statistique en France mais bon :
71% des catholiques pratiquants rguliers ont vot Macron

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai jamais entendu parler de catholiques qui priaient dans la rue ni de catholiques qui ont dtruit des biens publics.
> Faut arrter de dconner les catholiques n'ont plus aucun pouvoir depuis trs longtemps.
> Ce sont les victimes absolu les types. Ils se font marcher dessus par tout le monde.


Mais sort de chez toi 5 mn et arrtes de lire que tes sources complotistes...

C'est peut-tre plus des biens privs que publics, mais dj pratiquement tous les ans, Christine "Boudin" et ses sbires viennent vandaliser le Hell-fest. 

Quand aux prires de rues des cathos d'extrme-droite : 

http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/soc...a_1822958.html 

(oui moi aussi, je peux prend un exemple pour gnraliser!)


Ah et accessoirement petite remarque  notre ami chauve souris, la prire de rue n'est pas interdite en France, du moment que cela ne gne pas la circulation, donc non, ce n'est pas "thoriquement "illgal" et on ferme les yeux dessus", c'est lgal mme si cela t'ennuie, merci de ne pas propager des mensonges...

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah le "contexte" !


Ben justement c'est important le contexte. J'avais vu passer cette vido y a quelques jours dj, j'ai demand  la personne qui l'avait poste (sur facebook) si l'extrait et la traduction taient corrects, il s'est renseign et la rponse tait que c'est "plausible". Parce que sans le contexte, t'as  tout casser 3 mots donc c'est un poil limite pour dterminer si il s'agit bien de la sourate en question et de si l'imam a pas embray pour dire que prendre a pour un appel au meurtre c'est tre un mauvais musulman*. Par contre si t'as la vido intgrale je veux bien.




> Son premier livre a fait l'objet d'une vaste couverture mdiatique plus que laudative. Son second livre, traitant de la complaisance des lites franaises vis--vis de l'islamisme, trangement,  t pass sous silence par les mdias autoriss. On se demande bien pourquoi.


Edit car j'ai lu un peu vite. 

*Si vous avez suivi l'actualit, l'asso Lallab avait eu des soucis cet t soi-disant parce qu'une des rfrences (Asma Lamrabet) qu'elle cite justifiait via le Coran qu'on batte sa femme. J'ai achet le bouquin incrimin la justification est dedans mais 3 lignes plus loin l'auteur explique que cette justification rpandue est fausse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand aux prires de rues des cathos d'extrme-droite :


J'avais jamais entendu parler de news de ce genre.
Et ya pas forcment de lien entre eux et lextrme droite...

 la limite a me rappelle les cathdrales franaise, qui font parti des plus beaux btiments du patrimoines franaise qui se font dtruire...




> Christine "Boudin" et ses sbires viennent vandaliser le Hell-fest.


Oui bon voil, ya 4 clampins qui viennent gueuler et qui n'ont aucun impact, c'est bien ce que je dis...
Le HellFest ce passe toujours trs bien.
Et il y a toujours beaucoup de catholiques et de musulmans qui vont assister au festival, que de catholiques et de musulmans qui se battent contre ce festival...

La religion catholique reste premire en France (si on compte pas les athes) et il y a 4 "extrmistes" et demi.
Donc a va, a reste raisonnable...
Ils sont pas encore au point de faire un attentat suicide devant un festival les mecs...

Il y a plus dextrmistes chez les athes ^^ (mme en pourcentage)

Les catholiques qui n'aiment pas le HellFest ne sont pas reprsentatif de la religion catholique.
Il existe des groupes de Metal chrtien :
Liste d'artistes de metal chrtien

----------


## ManusDei

> Son premier livre a fait l'objet d'une vaste couverture mdiatique plus que laudative. Son second livre, traitant de la complaisance des lites franaises vis--vis de l'islamisme, trangement,  t pass sous silence par les mdias autoriss. On se demande bien pourquoi.


Dans mon post juste au dessus je parle de l'asso Lallab. Cet t il y a eu quelques articles expliquant que cette asso tait islamiste et proche des frres musulmans. J'ai pris le temps de vrifier les "preuves" avances par l'enqute d'ikhwan (le lien est sur l'article du Figaro) et j'ai constat que c'tait de la merde, une montagne de fake et de contre-vrits. Ca a suffit pour que certains me cataloguent comme idiot utile des islamiste voire carrment un de leurs allis (quand je n'tais pas un tratre  la Nation).

Alors quand j'entend parler de la complaisance ou des liens entre les lites franaises et l'islamisme, je zappe. C'est peut-tre ce qui arrive  ton bonhomme,  force d'tre traits de collabos par des analphabtes mous du cerveau, on ignore peut-tre d'autres personnes avec des arguments plus pertinents car les journes n'ont que 24H.

PS : je ne me considre ni comme une lite ou un membre des mdias autoriss, que a soit clair.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui bon voil, ya 4 clampins qui viennent gueuler et qui n'ont aucun impact, c'est bien ce que je dis...
> Le HellFest ce passe toujours trs bien.


Bah si a a un impact, a cot de l'argent au festival, argent qui ne pousse pas sur les murs, surtout depuis quelques annes o les subventions sont en plus en plus supprimes...




> La religion catholique reste premire en France (si on compte pas les athes) et il y a 4 "extrmistes" et demi.
> Donc a va, a reste raisonnable...
> Ils sont pas encore au point de faire un attentat suicide devant un festival les mecs...


4 extrmistes et demi ? Ca reste raisonnable ? 

Et  partir de combien d'extrmistes il faut s'inquiter ? 

Et donc la, tu insinues, que le pourcentage d'extrmistes chez les musulmans est plus lev, puisqu'apparrement, ils sont assez nombreux pour que vous veniez baver votre haine sur les musulmans. On peut savoir d'o sortent tes chiffres ?






> Les catholiques qui n'aiment pas le HellFest ne sont pas reprsentatif de la religion catholique.


Tout comme 1 Imam qui utilise des versets tendancieux pendant une prire de rue n'est pas reprsentatif de tous les Imams ni de toutes les prires de rue, mais cela ne vous empche pas de le faire.

Ah le point de vue  gomtrie variable en fonction de la religion, c'est si beau... 


Et aprs on est des collabos auprs des musulmans car on ferme les yeux ? Vous faites quoi avec les cathos en occultant tout l ? Bande de rigolos...

Edit: tu peux moinsser, cela ne change rien au fait que vous faites du deux poids / deux mesures en fonction de la religion, (alors qu'on est sens tre un pays lac), et aprs vous vous tonns que les musulmans ne s'intgrent pas bien en France. Bah ou,  cause de gens comme vous... Vous tes en partis la plus grosse cause au problme que vous dnoncez...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> a cot de l'argent au festival


Ils font quoi les catholiques intgristes contre le HellFest ?
Une ptition ?




> 4 extrmistes et demi ?


C'tait pour la blague, lger euphmisme, j'aime bien.
Juste pour dire que les catholiques intgristes ne sont pas une menace, les catholiques n'ont aucun pouvoir de nuisance. (Whoula si un jour ya un petit groupe qui a fait une prire dans la rue... Quelle tragdie, il parait que des milliers d'individus sont encore sous le choc  ::mouarf:: )




> Et donc la, tu insinues, que le pourcentage d'extrmistes chez les musulmans est plus levs, puisqu'apparrament, ils sont assez nombreux pour que vous veniez baver votre haine sur les musulmans.


1. J'insinue rien du tout.
2. Quoi ???!!! J'ai jamais parl des musulmans en mal, vous devez me confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre, parce que l a ne colle absolument pas.
3. Calmez-vous ^^




> Tout comme 1 Imam qui utilise des versets tendancieux pendant une prire de rue n'est pas reprsentatif de tous les Imams ni de toutes les prires de rue


On dit la mme chose je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous m'engueulez...

----------


## Zirak

> Ils font quoi les catholiques intgristes contre le HellFest ?
> Une ptition ?


Non ils rentrent sur une proprit prive pour dtruire le matriel / les dcors (en plus des ptitions, des demandes  l'Assembl nationale, etc etc). Mais c'est juste un exemple.





> C'tait pour la blague, lger euphmisme, j'aime bien.
> Juste pour dire que les catholiques intgristes ne sont pas une menace, les catholiques n'ont aucun pouvoir de nuisance. (Whoula si un jour ya un petit groupe qui a fait une prire dans la rue... Quelle tragdie, il parait que des milliers d'individus sont encore sous le choc )


De l'extrmisme, cela reste de l'extrmisme, je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait fermer les yeux sur des actions qui cotent de l'argent public (car les subventions, c'est aussi en partie tes impts hein), sous prtexte qu'il n'y a pas de morts.  





> 1. J'insinue rien du tout.
> 2. Quoi ???!!! J'ai jamais parl des musulmans en mal, vous devez me confondre avec quelqu'un d'autre, parce que l a ne colle absolument pas.
> 3. Calmez-vous ^^
> 
> On dit la mme chose je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous m'engueulez...


Chauve souris dit n'importe quoi, je lui montre qu'il a tord, et tu viens me reprendre en disant que pour les cathos "c'est moins grave", en trouvant des excuses  la noix.

Mme si tu ne dis pas du mal des musulmans directement, le fait de minimiser les actions des extrmistes catholiques, et de dire que ce n'est pas grave, c'est faire un traitement diffrent entre les deux, c'est insinuer qu'il y en a un plus grave que l'autre, ou qu'ils ne mritent pas le mme traitement. Bref, c'est stigmatiser une population par rapport  une autre par rapport  sa religion, en gnralisant pour les musulmans alors que tu dis qu'il ne faut pas le faire pour les cathos. 

Alors c'est peut-tre pas fait exprs, mais tu le fais quand mme, c'est pour a qu'on te dit de ne pas parler si c'est pour dire n'importe quoi...

Car au final, tu n'en sais rien du tout du pourcentage d'extrmistes chez les cathos ou mme chez les musulmans, donc il n'y a rien qui te permet de dire que l'un est moins une menace que l'autre ou autre.

----------


## souviron34

> Je sais pas, j'ai boss (prestataire) pour un diteur de logiciel financier rachet par Moody's Analytics, les gars avaient peur de se faire virer car MA a un centre en Chine (Shenzen), mais MA a rtorqu qu'il n'y avait aucun risque, les comptences taient l et le cot du travail n'taient pas si lev en France... Et 8 ans aprs le centre de dev en France est toujours l et en croissance.


Ce qui signifie bien que le sentiment de base est la peur, la mfiance, et le pessimisme..... 
Sans (_forcment_) de raison....





> En fait les seuls  ne pas croire en la France ce sont les franais, c'est quand mme dommage non ?


Oui tout  fait....

C'est pas juste "_ne pas croire en la France_", c'est, comme ton exemple ci-dessus, un pessimisme initial morbide...

Comme je le disais au sujet du thme de ce thread.... Par dfaut et au dpart, un "autoentrepreneur" va forcment enculer le bon salari avec des prix casss, du travail mal fait, etc etc...  comme une bote va toujours vouloir exploiter ses salaris.. et comme toute situation va toujours tre catastrophique....

Voir ci-dessous :




> ...ceux qui n'auraient pas de difficults flippent autant que les autres. ...





> Elle est  la fois relle et fantasme. 
> ...
> On bnficierait clairement d'un peu plus de souplesse d'esprit sur le fait de se retrouver au chomage qui est souvent vu comme un gros chec et quasi la fin du monde.


D'ailleurs, la remarque de notre troll ci-dessous :




> C'est ultra stressant de rechercher et d'arriver dans un nouveau job.


T'en as souvent cherch, du boulot ??? 

Avant d'atteindre la limite d'age franaise, j'en ai cherch 8 fois.... Et bien qu'il soit stressant d'en chercher, c'est souvent bien moins stressant que se faire chier - j'ai expriment aussi -  parce que on t'a mis dans un placard....  

Et non seulement c'est pas stressant d'arriver dans un nouveau job, mais c'est mme exaltant : tout un tas de nouveaux dfis, des gens nouveaux etc etc..

Pv petit poussin  !!!   ::piou:: 




Voila exactement le genre de remarque  la base...  

Donc je peux voir et comprendre le point de vue de _r0d_, mais il y a aussi (_c'est  la mode_) un biais de confirmation fondamental de la part de la population (_surtout syndique ou politise, d'ailleurs_) ...  Le futur est catastrophique .. Et , si on descend, on pourra jamais remonter...

C'est pas vraiment enthousiasmant comme manire de penser... Et c'est l qu' mon avis intervient la "spcificit"...

----------


## ddoumeche

> En un mot comme en cent Souviron, car on pourrait y passer 10 pages : Socit de dfiance. Ce n'est pas une particularit franaise, mais parmi les nations  trs fort IDH c'est quasiment un cas unique.
> 
> A droite, Peyrefitte avait tout compris il y a 40 ans. 
> A gauche, un certain Michel Rocard, qui se dsolait de l'impossible mergence en France d'un syndicalisme  l'allemande, avait aussi tout compris.
> 
> Un exemple, en Allemagne, qui illustre  la fois mon analyse, celle de r0d, et celle de Mat.M (topic macroneries) : https://blogs.mediapart.fr/marie-ann...ance-allemande
> 
> *En France, le problme c'est 1/ la culture du travail et 2/ la culture de la rente.*


3/ le mpris pour l'entrepreneur... mme si l'entrepreneur est  la base un type qui hypothque sa maison et met en risque sa famille pour construire un atelier ou un usine, satisfaire son besoin d'indpendance .. et accessoirement employer des gens comme Ryu.

Mme si par la suite, touch par l'ge ou le besoin de changement, il revendra son entreprise  un crtin qui la fera certainement couler. On ne peut pas faire de loi contre cela, heureusement.




> Honntement, je pensais que c'tait  cause de la difficult de retrouver un emploi. C'est pas le cas ?


Il y a les deux. On ne peut pas s'investir dans son travail et ne pas ressentir un attachement motionnel important pour celui-ci, en tout cas pour la plupart des gens.  C'est pour cela que pour beaucoup perdre son job est un drame

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu viens me reprendre en disant que pour les cathos "c'est moins grave", en trouvant des excuses  la noix.


Non mais ce qui est frustrant c'est qu'aujourd'hui le systme est trs anti catholique et anti musulman.
Les mdias, par exemple, cherchent toujours  les critiquer.
Alors que a fait chier, l'histoire de France est quand mme super li au catholicisme.
En France il y a une grosse partie du pays qui est baptis (mme si beaucoup se considrent athe par la suite).

Donc si certains catholiques posent problme il ne faut pas gnraliser, ni amplifier le truc.
Je trouve que le systme est beaucoup plus complaisant avec les extrmistes juifs par exemple (bon l a fait trs longtemps que j'en ai pas entendu parler, mais ya des groupes comme la LDJ, le Betar et des gars comme Ulcan).
Une Ligue de Dfense Catholique ou une Ligue de Dfense Catholique a passerait pas... (d'ailleurs au USA et en Isral ce groupe est considr terroriste)
Ils font super peur les types et ils ne sont pas inquit par la justice franaise :



Le systme est trop anti musulman et anti catholique.
Il faudrait que tout le monde soit trait de la mme faon.




> Car au final, tu n'en sais rien du tout du pourcentage d'extrmistes chez les cathos ou mme chez les musulmans


Non mais moi je met les catholiques et les musulmans dans le mme sac de faible et de victime.
C'est pas eux qui dirigent le pays.
Ceux qui dirigent le pays sont rpublicains, c'est encore une autre religion (Vincent Peillon).

Il existe une infime minorit de musulmans en France qui ne veulent pas "vivre  la Franaise".
Ils acceuillent mal les femmes dans les cafs et c'est pas trs sympa :
Des femmes indsirables dans un caf: la journaliste de France 2 s'explique



> Un reportage diffus mercredi soir sur France 2 montre comment, dans certains quartiers franais, les femmes ont de plus en plus de mal  occuper l'espace public. Aprs de nombreuses ractions, la journaliste  l'origine de l'enqute a notamment indiqu vouloir "briser la loi du silence".


Il y a des femmes qui aimeraient bien se promener tranquille et l elles sont pas 100%  l'aise.
Il y a une vido Dailymotion dans l'article.

Il faut faire passer sa nationalit avant sa religion, et la religion concerne la sphre prive, donc il ne faut pas faire chier les gens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'en as souvent cherch, du boulot ???


Ouais j'ai eu une priode de recherche d'emploi assez longue et difficile.
J'ai postul dans des dizaines d'entreprises, j'ai pass un paquet d'entretiens physiques (mme en Suisse), j'ai fais beaucoup de km (d'ailleurs c'est cool Pole Emploi paient les billets de train, il faut juste faire la demande avant et revenir avec un papier sign aprs).

Je stressais trop lors des entretiens, j'tais pas  l'aise  l'orale.
Mais j'ai fini par avoir un CDI, donc je suis trs content.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## marcellog19

> Je sais pas, j'ai boss (prestataire) pour un diteur de logiciel financier rachet par Moody's Analytics, les gars avaient peur de se faire virer car MA a un centre en Chine (Shenzen), mais MA a rtorqu qu'il n'y avait aucun risque, les comptences taient l et le cot du travail n'taient pas si lev en France... Et 8 ans aprs le centre de dev en France est toujours l et en croissance. Je pourrais aussi parler de la biotech dans laquelle je bossais, ferme parce que pas de financement en Europe (nos concurrents amricains ayant levs 50 millions dans le mme temps et profitant en plus des squenceurs dernier cri des labos de la fac d' cot, chose impensable par chez nous - jamais une fac n'aurait un squenceur dernier cri )... En fait les seuls  ne pas croire en la France ce sont les franais, c'est quand mme dommage non ?


Le problme est en partie l : les industriels, investisseurs, grosses entreprises, Franaises n'investissent plus en France. Ils prfrent verser des dividendes  leurs actionnaires plutt que d'investir dans la recherche, dans de nouveaux outils de production, ... Nos (gros) patrons (coucou M. Gattaz) sont frileux  investir mais veulent rcolter un max de pognon.

----------


## Grogro

> 3/ le mpris pour l'entrepreneur... mme si l'entrepreneur est  la base un type qui hypothque sa maison et met en risque sa famille pour construire un atelier ou un usine, satisfaire son besoin d'indpendance .. et accessoirement employer des gens comme Ryu.


Tout  fait. Ton point trois est en fait inclus dans mes deux points. La culture du travail en France est une culture de servitude et de soumission, pyramidale, anti-agile, et segmente en silos fonctionnels tanches. O les gens sont ttaniss par la peur de bouger et o tout chec est peru comme une "faute" morale (alors que personne n'a russi sans avoir chou un grand nombre de fois). D'o le mpris pour l'entrepreneur, car c'est lui qui bouscule les rgles du jeu et qui bouscule les rentes de situation. 

La France est le seul pays au monde o  45 ans encore, on fait figurer en haut de son CV l'cole d'ing (de prfrence de catgorie A voire A+) dont on est sorti 20 ans plus tt. O le "prestige" apport par une tiquette primera sur l'exprience professionnelle et les comptences. Une socit de caste pervertie par le mythe de la "mritocratie" o tout est jou  20 ans.

----------


## Chauve souris

> La France est le seul pays au monde o  45 ans encore, on fait figurer en haut de son CV l'cole d'ing (de prfrence de catgorie A voire A+) dont on est sorti 20 ans plus tt. O le "prestige" apport par une tiquette primera sur l'exprience professionnelle et les comptences. Une socit de caste pervertie par le mythe de la "mritocratie" o tout est jou  20 ans.


Ce qui explique que pass 35 ans, plus de job possible. On n'a mme pas droit  un entretien et, a fortiori, une priode d'essai. Seuls les p'tits jeunes peuvent esprer un temps un job mal pay, plus ou moins prcaire et qui, de toute faon ne durera pas.

De toute faon le nombre de jobs possibles est en diminution systmatique, mme en en crant de bidons. Et quand ils ergotent sur "les statistiques du chmage" ce sont, l aussi des statistiques bidons. La seule chose qui a un sens, statistiquement parlant, c'est de recenser les postes de travail. Facile avec l'URSSAF. Et comme tous les mois il y a une ultime grosse bote franaise qui se fait racheter par l'Allemagne, la Chine, les ricains et mme l'Italie (mama mia !), c'est clair que ce n'est pas pour garder des salaris franais.

Plus les problmes que la France s'est rajoute comme cette immigration dlirante  la fois en nombre et en qualit et qu'il faut entretenir. Sans omettre les dpenses somptuaires comme les jeux olympiques. Et comme on ne peut taxer ternellement les proltaires, on taxe aussi les rares botes productives qui existent encore. Devenues improductives elles ne tardent pas  disparaitre.

Bref, un pays qui est  mettre au pass et ce  tous les points de vue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le nombre de jobs possibles est en diminution systmatique, mme en en crant de bidons. Et quand ils ergotent sur "les statistiques du chmage" ce sont, l aussi des statistiques bidons.
> (...)
> tous les mois il y a une ultime grosse bote franaise qui se fait rachete
> (...)
> cette immigration dlirante


Tout a n'est pas propre  la France, le chmage  un niveau trs lev, les statistiques truqus, les entreprises qui ferment, l'immigration massive et incontrl, c'est partout pareil.
Je ne connais pas de pays dans le monde qui connait une bonne croissance.
Toute l'Europe est touch par un grave problme d'immigration.
En plus la France n'a pas 100% de sa souverainet et n'est pas totalement matre d'elle mme.

Un des problmes c'est que beaucoup de pays tournent un peu avec le mme "systme dexploitation", qui est une vraie merde d'ailleurs.
Les pays sont devenus dpendants des uns des autres, ce qui est la plus mauvaise stratgie inimaginable.
Et de toute faon la finance a dtruit l'conomie mondiale.
Tous les pays sont beaucoup trop endett, a ne veut plus rien dire...
Un jour il faudra que la bulle explose.




> Sans omettre les dpenses somptuaires comme les jeux olympiques.


Alors a c'est vraiment le truc le plus incomprhensible.
C'est de l'argent qui pourrait tre mieux utilis...

 moins que Paris ralise vraiment un projet "on arrte de faire toujours plus gros, on ne fait pas de gros spectacle inutile, on fait des petits JO tranquille en respectant le budget".
Ce qui est mal parti :
Paris 2024 fait polmique avec son coteux voyage au Prou



> Selon Mdiapart, le cot du voyage de la dlgation franaise aurait atteint un montant d'1,5 million d'euros pour une dure de six jours seulement. Une somme qui suscite les critiques.


En plus a va coter la blinde en scurit  cause des menaces terroristes, avec l'arme, la police, la surveillance, etc...

Et l je vois a :
La France dpose sa candidature pour lExpo universelle de 2025



> Le dossier de candidature a t remis, jeudi, au sige du Bureau international des expositions,  Paris. Le vote aura lieu en novembre 2018.


On s'en fout de l'image de la France  l'international ce qui compte ce sont les franais !

----------


## Chauve souris

> Le systme est trop anti musulman et anti catholique.
> Il faudrait que tout le monde soit trait de la mme faon.


Le systme dis-tu ? On t'a pourtant montr les flics franais qui protgent ces prires de rues, illgales, mme dans les pays musulmans. 

Et si tu veux une citation vanglique j'en ai dans ma besace : "Ceux l ont des yeux mais c'est pour ne point voir", je rajouterais mme la mienne : "Ceux l ont un cerveau mais c'est pour ne pas comprendre". Faut dire qu' coup de matraquage de mdias, toutes acquises  la dnationalisation et la dculturation de la France, a produit cette masse de moutons qui n'a de perspective que de se faire gorger au prochain Ad.

En des temps anciens, quand on se faisait envahir, on s'y opposait farouchement par tous les moyens. On n'allait pas chercher les envahisseurs et leur donner tout ce qu'il faut pour qu'ils se sentent chez eux en pays conquis. Martine Aubry avait institu "le jour des femmes" pour les piscines municipales et il y a de plus en plus de cantines scolaires au rgime musulman. On interdit des crches de Nol. Je suis pourtant athe mais je n'y avais rien  redire, c'tait culturel et certaines taient trs belles.

Mais bon, je ne te convaincrais pas, tu es dans le dni permanent. La comparaison avec les petits fachos sionistes du Btar que j'ai bien connu, mme que la Ligue Communiste nous avait appel, nous les anars, en suppltifs du service d'ordre lors d'un meeting (or la Ligue Communiste c'tait des juifs  80 %), ne tient pas : c'est un groupuscule qui n'est responsable que de quelques horions et pas des massacres de masses comme il s'en produit dans les pays europens.

Pour l'autre zozo : oui je suis un islamophobe haineux !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et l je vois a :
> La France dpose sa candidature pour lExpo universelle de 2025


Et tu peux aussi ajouter cela : La France candidate pour organiser la Coupe du Monde de Rugby

Une attraction par an... Changeons de nom. Remplaons France par CompetParkWorld !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Le systme dis-tu ? On t'a pourtant montr les flics franais qui protgent ces prires de rues, *illgales*, mme dans les pays musulmans.


Toujours pas, en France du moins, ce n'est pas illgal, et le rpter en boucle n'y changera rien, tu mens / rpte des trucs que tu as lu sans te renseigner, point.





> Pour l'autre zozo : oui je suis un islamophobe haineux !


Enfin on progresse, reconnatre sa maladie, c'est dj un premier pas vers la rmission.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le systme dis-tu ? On t'a pourtant montr les flics franais qui protgent ces prires de rues, illgales, mme dans les pays musulmans.


J'ai pas vu de policiers protger des prires de rues.
Mais au pire c'est pas trs grave...
Il y a pire comme dlit, bon aprs c'est la lacit  la franaise ou tout le monde doit cacher sa religion.
Enfin sauf dans ce cas :
"Porter avec fiert la kippa" (Valls)
Normalement la phrase devrait finir par "en dehors des lieux publics".




> En des temps anciens, quand on se faisait envahir, on s'y opposait farouchement par tous les moyens.


On ne se fait pas envahir.
 l'origine c'est le gouvernement pouss par les patrons comme Bouygue qui ont fait venir des immigrer.
Mais sinon la France a toujours t une terre daccueil, et elle a toujours accept tout ceux qui taient prt  participer au projet Franais.

Le pouvoir cherche  crer des tensions dans le peuple pour faire diversions (on gueule contre les consquences mais on ne cherche pas la cause du problme).




> La comparaison avec les petits fachos sionistes du Btar que j'ai bien connu


Les fachos sionistes ont dj tu des gens en France et ils n'ont pas tous t inquit. 
Certains se sont barr en Isral et il n'y a pas de loi dextradition ou un truc du genre :
Les criminels juifs franais utilisent-ils Isral pour chapper  la justice ?

Et sinon pour la diffrence de traitement Catholique / Musulman / Juif, l'exemple qui me frappe le plus c'est a :
"Si j'arrte l'arme, c'est clairement  cause de Sentinelle"



> Au-del de cet aspect de scurit, il critique sans dtour le fondement du dispositif Sentinelle. "Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte du ridicule de la situation: notre mission est base principalement, je dirais  70%, sur la surveillance des synagogues et coles juives, mais nous sommes en aot, alors elles sont fermes. Et le reste du temps, elles sont dj dotes de camras de surveillance et les parents se chargent dj de leur protection...! J'ai d'autres projets dans la vie que d'tre vigile."


70% des missions sentinelle est en rapport avec des juifs alors que les juifs reprsentent 1% de la population franaise.
Les militaires et leurs femmes en ont tous marre de Sentinelle...
Certains ce sont mme suicid.

===
*La plupart des franais musulmans sont trs bien intgr*, ils ne drangent personne avec leur religion.
Ceux qui posent problme reprsentent une infime minorit.
L'Islam n'est pas l'ennemi.

Bon par contre si on pouvait faire diminuer l'immigration et avoir une politique d'intgration pour que ceux qui arrivent aiment rapidement la France ce serait chouette.
Parce que si on leur dit que la France est un pays de colonisateur, de collaborateur, de raciste, etc, a ne va pas aller...
L'Angleterre a colonis beaucoup plus et pourtant elle n'a pas de problme avec a aujourd'hui.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Enfin on progresse, reconnatre sa maladie, c'est dj un premier pas vers la rmission.


La phobie, n'est pas vraiment une maladie. 
De plus l'emploi de ce suffixe est ici mal venu. En effet, la phobie, c'est une crainte, une peur, angoissante et injustifie. 

Peut-on alors parler d'islamophobie ? Car, s'il y a crainte, elle est de fait justifie par les attentats qui ont eut lieu. Attentats revendiqus au nom de l'Islam. Aprs que certains refusent d'appeler un chat, un chat... c'est leur responsabilit et leur droit. 

Je pense que si ceux qui craignent l'islam, suite aux attentats ne sont pas plus dans l'erreur que ceux qui prtendent que l'islam n'a rien  voir avec les terroristes. Si les uns font une phobie, alors les autres font du dni.

Qu'il y ait des musulmans non violents. C'est vident. Refuser de voir qu'une religion telle que l'islam, le catholicisme ou le judasme peuvent engendrer des terroristes, c'est du dni.

Faut-il interdire l'islam dans notre Rpublique ? Je dirais que c'est trop tard. Le mal est fait. Faut-il laisser la situation se dtriorer encore et encore ? Je ne crois pas. Ce n'est certainement pas les mesures prises par les gouvernements Sarkozy/Hollande ou Macron qui vont solutionner quoique ce soit. 
Lors de la rvolution franaise, les franais ont mis la religion catholique au pas. Il serait dommage que les hritiers de cette rvolution laisse une religion trangre prendre cette place ! ::aie:: 

Vous pouvez moinsser.  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Je pense que si ceux qui craignent l'islam, suite aux attentats ne sont pas plus dans l'erreur que ceux qui prtendent que l'islam n'a rien  voir avec les terroristes.


L'Islam ne cre pas le terrorisme. Aucune idologie ou religion n'est responsable de quoi que ce soit. Certains commettent des crimes au nom des droits de l'homme, de Dieu, de la dmocratie, de la justice, etc. Les seuls responsables sont les hommes. Les religions et idaux ne sont que des excuses. Dire que l'Islam n'a rien  voir avec les terroristes n'a pas de sens, puisqu'ils commettent des crimes au nom de l'Islam, mais dire que l'Islam est responsable, a n'a pas de sens non plus. On ne peut pas plus rayer les religions de la surface de la terre que les idaux. Je suis pour la dfense de la lacit et contre la tolrance pour les intgristes et extrmistes galement. Mais garde  ne pas couter leur discours ! 
Il y a le mme problme aux tats-Unis avec les groupes antifa violents. L, on ne peut pas vraiment s'attaquer  l'idologie antifa (enfin, Ryu y arrive, mais il est particulier  ::D: ). a donne une sorte de bouillie informe dans les mdias et dans la tte des gens, o un coup on dit que non non, tout va bien ils sont gentils et pacifistes, un coup que c'tait en fait des suprmacistes camoufls, au final on cherche toujours une raison (bonne ou mauvaise)  la violence, et on se retrouve  se ranger du ct de l'idologie (ou la religion) concurrente  celle revendique par les groupes violents. On devient alors tout aussi manipulable, puisqu'on essaie de trouver des raisons idologiques  des actes politiques ou gratuits. Mfiance, donc, quand on commence  croire que les idaux sont responsables.

----------


## Zirak

> La phobie, n'est pas vraiment une maladie. 
> De plus l'emploi de ce suffixe est ici mal venu. En effet, la phobie, c'est une crainte, une peur, angoissante et injustifie. 
> 
> Peut-on alors parler d'islamophobie ? Car, s'il y a crainte, elle est de fait justifie par les attentats qui ont eut lieu. Attentats revendiqus au nom de l'Islam. Aprs que certains refusent d'appeler un chat, un chat... c'est leur responsabilit et leur droit. 
> 
> Je pense que si ceux qui craignent l'islam, suite aux attentats ne sont pas plus dans l'erreur que ceux qui prtendent que l'islam n'a rien  voir avec les terroristes. Si les uns font une phobie, alors les autres font du dni.
> 
> Qu'il y ait des musulmans non violents. C'est vident. Refuser de voir qu'une religion telle que l'islam, le catholicisme ou le judasme peuvent engendrer des terroristes, c'est du dni.


Attention ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.

Dj chauve-souris n'a jamais parl des attentats, du reste je doute qu'il en ait peur, puisqu'il habite  l'autre bout du monde, ce qui "l'effraie" c'est le "grand remplacement". Si tu relis ces messages, il parle surtout de migrants / rfugis qui selon lui sont limites tous analphabtes, et qui ne viennent que pour profiter des allocations. Rien  voir avec le terrorisme... Il gnralise sur l'islam en prtendant que c'est une religion violente directement soit disant  partir du Coran, pas  partir des actes extrmistes qui ont eu lieu.

Quant au fait que ces religions engendre des terroristes, je ne le nie pas, au contraire, c'est justement ce que j'essaie de faire comprendre  ryu quand il nous dit que les catholiques par exemple, c'est moins grave, car ils sont "perscuts" et soit-disant moins nombreux. Non ce n'est pas moins grave ou diffrent, peu importe au nom de quelle religion il justifie a, un terroriste reste un terroriste.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Attention ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.
> 
> Dj chauve-souris n'a jamais parl des attentats, du reste je doute qu'il en ait peur, puisqu'il habite  l'autre bout du monde, ce qui "l'effraie" c'est le "grand remplacement". Si tu relis ces messages, il parle surtout de migrants / rfugis qui selon lui sont limites tous analphabtes, et qui ne viennent que pour profiter des allocations. Rien  voir avec le terrorisme... Il gnralise sur l'islam en prtendant que c'est une religion violente directement soit disant  partir du Coran, pas  partir des actes extrmistes qui ont eu lieu.
> 
> Quant au fait que ces religions engendre des terroristes, je ne le nie pas, au contraire, c'est justement ce que j'essaie de faire comprendre  ryu quand il nous dit que les catholiques par exemple, c'est moins grave, car ils sont "perscuts" et soit-disant moins nombreux. Non ce n'est pas moins grave ou diffrent, peu importe au nom de quelle religion il justifie a, un terroriste reste un terroriste.


Ce que les kouffar (sans 's' kafr au singulier et kouffar au pluriel, c'est comme goy et goyim au pluriel) ne peuvent pas comprendre c'est que la subtile distinction que font les idologues occidentaux (encore que l'occident c'est "Al magrib", amusant, d'ailleurs de qualifier de "magrbins" des gens qui viennent du Proche-Orient) qui voudraient, en se gardant bien de le lire, que le livre pivot de l'islam, le Coran, ne soit qu'un livre de prceptes anodins. Mais ce n'est pas a du tout ! En fait c'est sa lecture qui fera de n'importe quelle personne dot d'une intelligence normale un "islamophobe" ou un suppot de Daesh dans le sens inverse.

L'argument fourre tout, dj dnonc en son temps par Friedrich Nietzsche dans sa "seconde considration intempestive" de "tout se vaut et rien ne vaut" n'apporte, ni une rflexion utile, ni une action politique, dans le vrai sens de ce dernier mot.

Les islamo-bobos qui sont les "idiots utiles" des conqurants musulmans n'existent que dans cette partie du monde, celle, comme je l'ai dit qui a perdu tout tonus vital au sens le plus biologique du terme. Mes nullissimes, culturellement parlant, paraguayens, n'accepteraient jamais une telle invasion car chez eux, le tonus vital pour dfendre son territoire, ne manque pas. Ils voient a de loin, certains ont des amis ou de la famille qui travaillent en Espagne et qui leur relate ce qui se passe et ils sont horrifis (plus par la passivit des europens, d'ailleurs, que par les massacres en tant que tels car il y en a tous les jours sur cette plante). Mme mes jeunes marocains apostats que j'ai connu en 1998-99 donc avant la situation  actuelle ne comprenaient d'ailleurs pas que les franais donnaient tant d'argent aux "migrs" (caisse d'alloc, ASSEDIC, etc.). 

C'est d'ailleurs le cas aux tats-Unis que beaucoup d'entre vous connaissent mieux que moi qui n'y ait jamais mis les pieds. Si un immigr, forcment de travail, perd son job, il a intrt  en retrouver un rapidement sinon, aprs la dure lgale d'un sjour touristique il doit quitter les USA. J'avais rencontr lors d'un stage de comptabilit au GRETA un jeune vingtenaire qui avait pass l'essentiel de sa vie aux USA mais dont le pre tait dans une bote qui a fait faillite. Ne retrouvant pas de job il a dut rintgrer la France avec sa marmaille.

D'autre part il faudrait accepter, au moins passivement, que toute l'conomie d'un pays disparaisse ? C'est peut-tre le cas en France mais pas hors d'Europe. La structure industrielle ne s'est pas effondre, ni en Argentine (avec ses ternels problmes montaires), ni au Chili, ni au Brsil (et aux moins les brsiliens sont-ils capables de manifester en nombre contre la corruption ainsi que la police militaire d'intervenir dans des favelas qui sont des repaires de gangs de narcos, la comparaison avec les franais n'est pas  leur avantage).

Dernier point : les islamo collaborateurs, rsidus du gauchisme, appellent islamophobe quiconque ne veut pas se soumettre  cette religion mortifre. Dj on voit dans les termes choisis qu'on n'est pas digne  leurs yeux d'tre un opposant politique, juste quelqu'un sujet  une pathologie dlirante quand ils osent dire ce qu'il y a dans le livre qui rend fou. A l'poque brejnevienne un opposant tait considr comme un malade mental et bon pour l'asile psychiatrique. Un tout petit peu mieux que le goulag stalinien, mais  peine. Et ce sont ces gauchistes, adorateurs de Staline, Kim Jung Il et Mao Zedong qui seraient dans la "pense juste" eux qui se sont toujours soumis aux rgimes totalitaires. Il faut dire qu'avec l'islam ils sont servis. Les anciens bouffeurs de curs que j'ai connu dans les annes 70 sont devenus les soumis volontaires  la pire religion du moment. Pas si tonnant en fait.

Et pour eux quiconque ne partage pas leur islamoltrie (moi aussi je peux inventer des mots) ne peut tre qu'un fasciste haineux. Le terme "haine" est intressant  considrer, d'un point de vue psychanalytique, surtout en se rfrant  une religion qui s'offre un massacre par jour dans le monde. En France un islamophobe ne peut tre qu'un suppt du Front National, ils ne veulent pas recevoir la moindre explication autre. je suis pour ma part, politiquement et psychologiquement "religionophobe" et ce depuis ma toute jeunesse car l'esprit diste ne fait pas partie de ma structure mentale et, comme l'avait dit Laplace  Napolon "je n'ai pas eu besoin de cette hypothse". D'autre part mon courant politique est libertin et libertaire donc bien loin du FN, petite affaire plus familiale que politique, soit dit en passant. Mais inutile de faire entendre raison  mes dtracteurs : je suis un facho FNhaineux car je ne veux ni de cette religion sanguinaire ni des masses dferlantes qui envahissent ce qui fut, il y a presque une ternit, mon pays et qui n'est plus qu'une tiquette de nationalit sur un passeport.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le problme est en partie l : les industriels, investisseurs, grosses entreprises, Franaises n'investissent plus en France. Ils prfrent verser des dividendes  leurs actionnaires plutt que d'investir dans la recherche, dans de nouveaux outils de production, ... Nos (gros) patrons (coucou M. Gattaz) sont frileux  investir mais veulent rcolter un max de pognon.


Oui, seul le franais Sanofi figure dans le top 20 des socits innovantes, & les entreprises du CAC 40 ont verss 53Md  leurs actionnaires.

Mais 
1/ leur CA doit reprsenter 1245Md et les dividendes reprsentent donc 4.5%, ce qui n'a rien de faramineux. En comparaison, leur impts (hors charges sociales + TVA) s'lvent  33Md.
2/ les socits du CAC 40 sont possds  50% par des capitaux trangers, contre 20% et 30% pour les quivalents anglais et amricains respectivement
3/ on a laiss racheter toutes les entreprises innovantes : Alcatel-Lucent, BusinessObjects, Alstom
4/ il n'y a pas que les grandes entreprises qui font de la R&D, les PME galement. Mais le tissu des PME est en train de mourir
5/ de faon gnrale, les entreprises dlocalisent leur R&D  l'tranger, que ce soit en Californie ou en Chine... et si vous dlocalisez vos outils de production, la R&D va forcment suivre car on ne peut pas avoir de retour d'exprience si on est loin des chaines de montages.

D'ailleurs qu'est ce qui l'en empche ? la France est open-bar, on peut revendre son patrimoine  qui l'on veut, dlocaliser son capital, son outil de production ou son sige o l'on veut, et partir s'installer en Californie aprs 20 ans d'tudes et une thse pays par le contribuable.




> Tout  fait. Ton point trois est en fait inclus dans mes deux points. La culture du travail en France est une culture de servitude et de soumission, pyramidale, anti-agile, et segmente en silos fonctionnels tanches. O les gens sont ttaniss par la peur de bouger et o tout chec est peru comme une "faute" morale (alors que personne n'a russi sans avoir chou un grand nombre de fois). D'o le mpris pour l'entrepreneur, car c'est lui qui bouscule les rgles du jeu et qui bouscule les rentes de situation. 
> 
> La France est le seul pays au monde o  45 ans encore, on fait figurer en haut de son CV l'cole d'ing (de prfrence de catgorie A voire A+) dont on est sorti 20 ans plus tt. O le "prestige" apport par une tiquette primera sur l'exprience professionnelle et les comptences. Une socit de caste pervertie par le mythe de la "mritocratie" o tout est jou  20 ans.


Mais l tu parles des grandes entreprises hautement hirarchises, pyramidales et bureaucratiques. D'ailleurs c'est ce qui a tu la NASA malgr son budget pharaonique.
Chez Lockheed-Martin, ils avaient une petite division totalement autonome charge de la conception des nouveaux aronefs o ils travaillaient uniquement par petits groupes de 40 ingnieurs. C'est d'ailleurs une des solutions propose dans la bible du dveloppement logiciel, the Mythical Man Month.




> L'Islam ne cre pas le terrorisme.
> (...)
>  Mfiance, donc, quand on commence  croire que les idaux sont responsables.


Pourtant quand les franais ont conquit les 2/3 de l'europe et impos le code napolonien, ou conquis la moiti de l'Afrique, c'tait bien par idologie. Idem quand les marxistes-lninistes ont tents de mettre la main sur la Pologne en 1920 puis ont subventionn la _subversion communiste_ par paquet de milliards de roubles. Ce n'tait nullement dfensif.

Et bien c'est pareil pour les promoteurs de la sharia et du djihad mondial. Ils le font aussi en utilisant des moyens "softs" (tu me fourniras la traduction), dont la culture (ISESCO), ont pignon sur rue, et cela marche.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Oui, seul le franais Sanofi figure dans le top 20 des socits innovantes, & les entreprises du CAC 40 ont verss 53Md  leurs actionnaires.


Et ce n'est pas nouveau. Dans le secteur de la recherche en pharmacologie qui tait mon domaine lorsque je travaillais  l'Institut Pasteur, j'ai tent d'aller voir dans le priv car je commenais  en avoir marre d'tre  pay des clopinettes comme vacataire en cette priode de plein emploi. Certes,  l'poque, j'tais bien reu, je n'tais pas encore un rpugnant vieillard inembauchable, mais presque tous me disaient que non, il ne fallait pas faire de la recherche, juste du commercial. J'tais un peu abasourdi, si on ne faisait pas de recherche qui y aurait-il alors  vendre ? Les faits ont donn raison  mes craintes car si on voit la liste des labos pharmaceutiques  la fin du Vidal de cette poque et qu'on compare avec l'poque actuelle on voit que presque tous les labos sont d'origine trangre ou font juste du reconditionnement de gnriques comme Mylan. Subsiste quelques grands comme Sanofi mais comme le souligne ddoumeche, les petits innovants ont disparu. Comme d'hab je parle de ce que je connais et j'vite de me hasarder dans des secteurs que je ne connais pas ou peu mais on peut projeter, je pense, les mmes analyses.




> Pourtant quand les franais ont conquit les 2/3 de l'europe et impos le code napolonien, ou conquis la moiti de l'Afrique, c'tait bien par idologie. Idem quand les marxistes-lninistes ont tents de mettre la main sur la Pologne en 1920 puis ont subventionn la _subversion communiste_ par paquet de milliards de roubles. Ce n'tait nullement dfensif.
> 
> Et bien c'est pareil pour les promoteurs de la sharia et du djihad mondial. Ils le font aussi en utilisant des moyens "softs" (tu me fourniras la traduction), dont la culture (ISESCO), ont pignon sur rue, et cela marche.


Eh oui ! Ce sont les idologies qui dominent le monde et nullement "l'analyse concrte d'une situation concrte". Au moins y avait-il des idologies un peu moins dtestables que d'autres. Le problme de l'poque actuelle, tout au moins en Europe et particulirement en France, c'est que d'idologie ne subsiste plus qu'une rsignation morbide rduite au dni de ce que sont celles, conqurantes, qui nous envahissent. A chaque attentat c'est la mme rengaine. On l'a encore vue pour le massacre au couteau  Marseille.

1. Attentat 
2. Padamalgam, "rien ne permet de privilgier la piste terroriste" 
3. Le Prsident dnonce un acte odieux. Manuel Valls tait trs fort  ce petit jeu des phrases toutes faites et des coups de menton
4. Manifestations , je suis PARIS ,LONDRES, BERLIN, MANCHESTER, BRUXELLES, NICE, BARCELONE, STOCKHOLM, OSLO, 
5. Condolances a la famille blablabla , remise des mdailles 
6. On teint une demi heure la tour Eiffel en signe de solidarit et on sort les bougies, les nounours et vous n'aurez pas ma haine. 
7. La vie reprend son cours 
8. retour  ltape 1 pour la prochaine fois

Cette guerre est dj perdue car ils occupent toute lEurope et RIEN N'EST FAIT . On ne gagne pas une guerre avec des bougies et des nounours ...

Les franais feraient bien de s'inspirer de ce que font les brsiliens avec les favelas qui taient devenus des tats dans l'tat et taient aux mains des cartels de narcotrafiquants (comme a se passe dans certaines zones au Mexique). La France a aussi ses zones de non droit mais la police a ordre de ne pas y intervenir et s'ils s'y hasardent ils sont caillasss et essuient des coups de feu. Et puis les ntres sont des fonctionnaires et il est plus peinard de traquer les automobilistes et de matraquer des syndicalistes et mme des parents d'lves qui protestaient contre une usine particulirement polluante juste en face d'une cole.

----------


## Gunny

> Tout  fait. Ton point trois est en fait inclus dans mes deux points. La culture du travail en France est une culture de servitude et de soumission, pyramidale, anti-agile, et segmente en silos fonctionnels tanches. O les gens sont ttaniss par la peur de bouger et o tout chec est peru comme une "faute" morale (alors que personne n'a russi sans avoir chou un grand nombre de fois). D'o le mpris pour l'entrepreneur, car c'est lui qui bouscule les rgles du jeu et qui bouscule les rentes de situation. 
> 
> La France est le seul pays au monde o  45 ans encore, on fait figurer en haut de son CV l'cole d'ing (de prfrence de catgorie A voire A+) dont on est sorti 20 ans plus tt. O le "prestige" apport par une tiquette primera sur l'exprience professionnelle et les comptences. Une socit de caste pervertie par le mythe de la "mritocratie" o tout est jou  20 ans.


Pour illustrer, deux exemples dans ma bote danoise (qui est une entreprise trs ordinaire) que je vois difficilement arriver en France :
- a fait 2 ans que je travaille dans ma bote, et mon manager ne m'a demand que rcemment quels diplmes j'avais, et plus par curiosit qu'autre chose
- On a embauch un dveloppeur de... 60 ans.

(je sais, j'aime bien comparer la France et le Danemark... mais je trouve que c'est intressant de savoir comment a se passe ailleurs)

----------


## Grogro

> L'Islam ne cre pas le terrorisme. Aucune idologie ou religion n'est responsable de quoi que ce soit. Certains commettent des crimes au nom des droits de l'homme, de Dieu, de la dmocratie, de la justice, etc. Les seuls responsables sont les hommes. Les religions et idaux ne sont que des excuses.


En quoi l'Islam, en tant qu'idologie religieuse, ne serait pas responsable du jihad ?
En quoi le christianisme, en tant que religion, ne serait pas responsable des massacres d'infidles dont l'histoire regorge, comme l'histoire de l'Islam ? Ou non responsable des attaques terroristes contre les centre d'avortement aux USA ?
En quoi le fascisme en tant qu'idologie politique ne serait pas responsable des massacres de la WWII ? 
En quoi le communisme ne serait pas responsable des rgimes de Lnine, Staline, Mao ou des Khmer Rouges ?
En quoi le nolibralisme, en tant qu'idologie conomique et mtapolitique totalisante, ne serait pas responsable de la crise systmique ?
En quoi la rpublique franaise, en tant qu'idologie politique et principe de civilisation, ne serait pas responsable des culturicides commis en son nom (contre les bretons notamment) ? Du gnocide venden ? Ou encore du colonialisme ?
En quoi le racisme biologique, en tant qu'idologie mtapolitique, ne serait pas responsable du massacre d'Utoya ou de l'attaque terroriste contre les musulmans de Qubec ?

Il faut arrter de dresponsabiliser les idologies, les religions et les constructions politiques sous prtexte qu'_in fine_, les auteurs des crimes commis en leurs noms ne "sont que des hommes".

----------


## Invit

> En quoi l'Islam, en tant qu'idologie religieuse, ne serait pas responsable du jihad ?
> En quoi le christianisme, en tant que religion, ne serait pas responsable des massacres d'infidles dont l'histoire regorge, comme l'histoire de l'Islam ? Ou non responsable des attaques terroristes contre les centre d'avortement aux USA ?
> En quoi le fascisme en tant qu'idologie politique ne serait pas responsable des massacres de la WWII ? 
> En quoi le communisme ne serait pas responsable des rgimes de Lnine, Staline, Mao ou des Khmer Rouges ?
> En quoi le nolibralisme, en tant qu'idologie conomique et mtapolitique totalisante, ne serait pas responsable de la crise systmique ?
> En quoi la rpublique franaise, en tant qu'idologie politique et principe de civilisation, ne serait pas responsable des culturicides commis en son nom (contre les bretons notamment) ? Du gnocide venden ?
> En quoi le racisme biologique, en tant qu'idologie mtapolitique, ne serait pas responsable du massacre d'Utoya ou de l'attaque terroriste contre les musulmans de Qubec ?
> 
> Il faut arrter de dresponsabiliser les idologies, les religions et les constructions politiques sous prtexte qu'_in fine_, les auteurs des crimes commis en leurs noms ne "sont que des hommes".


Je n'en vois pas le sens. Elles ont toutes un mme potentiel dangereux. Elles marquent des points simplement en fonction du nombre d'adeptes (les autres paramtres ont un impact trs marginal, selon moi), pourquoi les compter ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi l'Islam, en tant qu'idologie religieuse, ne serait pas responsable du jihad ?


Le Djihad c'est une lutte contre soi-mme normalement.
Tuer des gens au nom de l'Islam c'est encore plus con que tuer des tortues au nom de Super Mario Bros.

Les religions normalement a inculque des valeurs positive, du genre : aime ton prochain, ne t'imagine pas en train de te taper sa femme, ne tue pas, ne vol pas, etc.
Aprs a peut tre mal interprt...




> En quoi la rpublique franaise, en tant qu'idologie politique et principe de civilisation, ne serait pas responsable des culturicides commis en son nom


Beaucoup des plus gros crimes contre l'humanit ont t commis au nom des droits de l'homme quand on regarde bien.
Par exemple les rpublicains taient esclavagistes.



> Les races suprieures ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures. 
> _28 Juillet 1885
> Jules Ferry_


Aujourd'hui les plus gros massacres sont fait sous prtextes de valeurs comme : La Dmocratie, la lutte contre les armes de destructions massives, la libert, etc...
C'est ce que font les USA "On va intervenir en Irak parce qu'il parait qu'il y a des armes de destructions massives", "On va attaquer tel pays pour instaurer la 'Dmocratie'.".

En ralit les interventions militaire sont motiv par des raisons conomique.
Chaque pays veut mettre son dictateur en place pour ramasser les ressources.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et ce n'est pas nouveau. Dans le secteur de la recherche en pharmacologie qui tait mon domaine lorsque je travaillais  l'Institut Pasteur, j'ai tent d'aller voir dans le priv car je commenais  en avoir marre d'tre  pay des clopinettes comme vacataire en cette priode de plein emploi. Certes,  l'poque, j'tais bien reu, je n'tais pas encore un rpugnant vieillard inembauchable, mais presque tous me disaient que non, il ne fallait pas faire de la recherche, juste du commercial. J'tais un peu abasourdi, si on ne faisait pas de recherche qui y aurait-il alors  vendre ? Les faits ont donn raison  mes craintes car si on voit la liste des labos pharmaceutiques  la fin du Vidal de cette poque et qu'on compare avec l'poque actuelle on voit que presque tous les labos sont d'origine trangre ou font juste du reconditionnement de gnriques comme Mylan. Subsiste quelques grands comme Sanofi mais comme le souligne ddoumeche, les petits innovants ont disparu. Comme d'hab je parle de ce que je connais et j'vite de me hasarder dans des secteurs que je ne connais pas ou peu mais on peut projeter, je pense, les mmes analyses.


Je te rassure, Pasteur est toujours une grosse boite de cons o les grand "chercheurs" en mdecine accaparent tout et les petits sont traits plus bas que rien. Donc tu n'as rien rat.
En fait, il y a pas mal de petites PME innovantes pleines de quadra avec beaucoup d'exprience en pharmacie. Mais pas que. Et les quelques unes qui survivent les premires annes sont souvent rachetes par des plus gros ou des boites trangres. Parce que le capital-risque appartient  des fonds de pensions amricains.




> Eh oui ! Ce sont les idologies qui dominent le monde et nullement "l'analyse concrte d'une situation concrte". Au moins y avait-il des idologies un peu moins dtestables que d'autres. Le problme de l'poque actuelle, tout au moins en Europe et particulirement en France, c'est que d'idologie ne subsiste plus qu'une rsignation morbide rduite au dni de ce que sont celles, conqurantes, qui nous envahissent. A chaque attentat c'est la mme rengaine. On l'a encore vue pour le massacre au couteau  Marseille.


La foi dplace les montagnes.

----------


## Zirak

> Il faut arrter de dresponsabiliser les idologies, les religions et les constructions politiques sous prtexte qu'_in fine_, les auteurs des crimes commis en leurs noms ne "sont que des hommes".


D'un autre ct, comment incriminer une idologie quand moins de 1% de ses "adeptes" perptuent des actes barbares ou autres ? 

Si cela venait de l'idologie elle-mme, ne devraient-ils pas tre plus nombreux ? Voir mme, "majoritaires" ? 

Au final sur tous ces exemples, combien ont en fait t dcids par des personnes influentes / avec beaucoup de pouvoirs, que d'autres personnes ont bien t obliges de suivre, sans forcment toujours tre d'accord, sous peine de se faire tuer ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'un autre ct, comment incriminer une idologie quand moins de 1% de ses "adeptes" perptuent des actes barbares ou autres ? 
> 
> Si cela venait de l'idologie elle-mme, ne devraient-ils pas tre plus nombreux ? Voir mme, "majoritaires" ? 
> 
> Au final sur tous ces exemples, combien ont en fait t dcids par des personnes influentes / avec beaucoup de pouvoirs, que d'autres personnes ont bien t obliges de suivre, sans forcment toujours tre d'accord, sous peine de se faire tuer ?


1% voila qui est norme. Cela veut dire que nous aurions prt de 15,000 djihadistes en France .. tiens oui, cela rejoint les chiffres officiels.
Mais c'est sans compter sur les 50% qui sont pour tablir la charia en France.

----------


## Chauve souris

> En quoi l'Islam, en tant qu'idologie religieuse, ne serait pas responsable du jihad ?
> En quoi le christianisme, en tant que religion, ne serait pas responsable des massacres d'infidles dont l'histoire regorge, comme l'histoire de l'Islam ? Ou non responsable des attaques terroristes contre les centre d'avortement aux USA ?
> En quoi le fascisme en tant qu'idologie politique ne serait pas responsable des massacres de la WWII ? 
> En quoi le communisme ne serait pas responsable des rgimes de Lnine, Staline, Mao ou des Khmer Rouges ?
> En quoi le nolibralisme, en tant qu'idologie conomique et mtapolitique totalisante, ne serait pas responsable de la crise systmique ?
> En quoi la rpublique franaise, en tant qu'idologie politique et principe de civilisation, ne serait pas responsable des culturicides commis en son nom (contre les bretons notamment) ? Du gnocide venden ?
> En quoi le racisme biologique, en tant qu'idologie mtapolitique, ne serait pas responsable du massacre d'Utoya ou de l'attaque terroriste contre les musulmans de Qubec ?
> 
> Il faut arrter de dresponsabiliser les idologies, les religions et les constructions politiques sous prtexte qu'_in fine_, les auteurs des crimes commis en leurs noms ne "sont que des hommes".


Oui mais tu n'as droit qu' une indignation slective, en fonction de l'idologie dominante dans le pays o tu te trouves. Donc si tu n'aimes pas l'islam tu ne peux tre qu'un facho FHaineux, si tu n'aimes pas le nolibralisme tu ne peux tre qu'un passiste rtrograde (t'es encore bon pour te retrouver au FN, encore, ou chez Mlenchon) et si tu oses critiquer la France (complice actif du gnocide de Rwanda, pour ne citer qu'un exemple rcent) on te regardera de travers "car les braves gens n'aime pas que l'on suive une autre route [idologique] qu'eux" etc.

Les philosophes actuels n'ont rien  envier aux sophistes que dnonaient Socrate et Platon car ils s'inscrivent tous dans la doxa et mme l'ortho-doxa. On exclura, certes, BHL, sioniste militant et va t'en guerre pour les intrts d'Isral et qualifi, je ne sais pas trop pourquoi, de "nouveau philosophe" avec d'autres du mme acabit, mais le seul qui surnage, Michel Onfray, ne m'a pas convaincu. Si l'on compare son "trait d'athologie" avec le monument de rfrence de Feuerbach "L'essence du christianisme" ce n'est, tout au plus, qu'un honnte devoir de licence. Non seulement il oublie "Dieu et l'tat" de Michel Bakounine mais reprend comme dans d'autres ouvrages la dtestation  la mode de la pdophilie. Du coup il en vient  dmolir Freud, qui n'est pas bien vu avec sa "dcouverte" (tout au moins pour la socit puritaine viennoise de l'poque) de la sexualit infantile. Certes d'autres penseurs ont critiqu l'hgmonisme de l'Oedipe chez Freud, comme Deleuze et Guattari, mais ils ne remettaient pas en cause l'acquit freudien. L'Histoire a montr que le savoir n'est pas acquit dfinitivement. Les grecs qui avaient, d'empirique faon, calcul la circonfrence de la Terre, ont t oublis aux Moyen-ge.

Un philosophe, digne de ce nom, ne peut qu'aller contre la doxa s'il veut faire avancer les choses et non lui servir la soupe comme Onfray. Appeler, comme il l'a fait,  voter pour Sgolne Royal, dite la dinde du Poitou, montre bien la vacuit de sa pense philosophico politique. D'ailleurs on se l'arrache sur les plateaux de tlvision ce qui n'est pas un signe de rbellion de la pense.

----------


## Zirak

> 1% voila qui est norme. Cela veut dire que nous aurions prt de 15,000 djihadistes en France .. tiens oui, cela rejoint les chiffres officiels.
> Mais c'est sans compter sur les 50% qui sont pour tablir la charia en France.


Non, mais je ne connais pas le pourcentage "officiel" (si tant est qu'il existe et que quelqu'un le connaisse, ce dont je doute fortement) et je parlais des idologies en gnrale pas spcialement de l'Islam (surtout que l'on parle l d'idologie prsentes au niveau mondial, donc mme si il s'agissait de 1%, cela serait 1% de TOUS les adeptes, pas 1% de ceux prsents en France).

Par contre, tu ne rponds pas  la question, et encore une fois, tu ne fais qu'en remettre une couche sur l'Islam, alors que le dbat prenait une tournure plus gnrale sur les idologies quelles qu'elles soient, mais  part a tout va bien, il n'y a aucun acharnement et vous n'avez strictement rien contre l'Islam en particuliers, ce sont les autres qui sont des veaux, des idiots-utiles ou que sais-je et qui ne comprennent rien.

Quant  tes 50% pour le retour de la charia, on en avait dj discut ici, ce n'est que de la dformation de chiffres, au final, il s'agissait de 50% de x % des quelques personnes interroges (moins de 1000 de mmoires), et non pas 50% des musulmans ni mme des sonds. 

Enfin bref, toujours autant de dsinformations de ta part et de celle de chauve souris. Si vous ne voulez pas que l'on vous mettent dans la case "FN", arrtez de vomir leurs hoax et leur fausse propagande  tout bout de champ...

----------


## ddoumeche

La liste de Grogro n'inclut pas la destine manifeste ni l'imprialiste britannique

C'est donc la preuve vidente qu'il s'agit encore d'un de ces trokystes rmunr par Langley, comme tous les trotskystes...</troll off>




> critiquer la France (complice actif du gnocide de Rwanda, pour ne citer qu'un exemple rcent)


C'est faux. Dcidment mme en argentine, la propagande amricaine a le bras long  ::lol:: 




> mais le seul qui surnage, Michel Onfray, ne m'a pas convaincu (...) Appeler, comme il l'a fait,  voter pour Sgolne Royal, dite la dinde du Poitou, montre bien la vacuit de sa pense philosophico politique. D'ailleurs on se l'arrache sur les plateaux de tlvision ce qui n'est pas un signe de rbellion de la pense.


On ne construit pas une idologie ou un projet sur l'hdonisme.
Il a aussi appel  voter pour Hollande, qui a mis la mme Royal  la tte du ministre de l'cologie. Or le frre de Madame Royal faisait partie du commando qui fit sauter le Rainbow Warrior. Comme quoi on peut tre fils d'un ancien de l'OAS et savoir se foutre du monde.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, mais je ne connais pas le pourcentage "officiel" (si tant est qu'il existe et que quelqu'un le connaisse, ce dont je doute fortement) et je parlais des idologies en gnrale pas spcialement de l'Islam (surtout que l'on parle l d'idologie prsentes au niveau mondial, donc mme si il s'agissait de 1%, cela serait 1% de TOUS les adeptes, pas 1% de ceux prsents en France).


15,000 djihadistes en France, un peu plus au royaume-uni. En ce qui concerne les pays du Maghreb, je n'ai pas les chiffres. Donc oui, dix millions de musulmans prts  prendre les armes ou pire, cela me parait raisonnable.




> Par contre, tu ne rponds pas  la question, et encore une fois, tu ne fais qu'en remettre une couche sur l'Islam, alors que le dbat prenait une tournure plus gnrale sur les idologies quelles qu'elles soient, mais  part a tout va bien, il n'y a aucun acharnement et vous n'avez strictement rien contre l'Islam en particuliers, ce sont les autres qui sont des veaux, des idiots-utiles ou que sais-je et qui ne comprennent rien.


Le type qui a roul sur la promenade des anglais l'avant dernier 14 juillet n'a pas t menac de mort (sinon il se serait sans doute rendu aux autorits) d'autant qu'on l'a pay 100,000 euros (pratique courante). Son pre tait un islamiste radical mais cela n'a sans doute aucun rapport.
D'ailleurs l'islam n'est pas une idologie et je dirais mme plus, l'Islam n'a rien  voir avec l'Islam. Pourtant, c'tait le sujet du dbat.




> Quant  tes 50% pour le retour de la charia, on en avait dj discut ici, ce n'est que de la dformation de chiffres, au final, il s'agissait de 50% de x % des quelques personnes interroges (moins de 1000 de mmoires), et non pas 50% des musulmans ni mme des sonds.


Toutes les tudes le confirme. En tout cas, le ratio augmente, il ne baisse pas.

C'est sans doute le cot totalitaire qui te sduit dans cette religion.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est sans doute le cot totalitaire qui te sduit dans cette religion.


Oui on va dire a, surtout que je suis athe donc trs sduit par les religions. Tu ferais autant de dsinformation sur les cathos, les juifs, les bouddhistes ou qui sais-je que je ragirais de la mme faon...

Et accessoirement, tu ne rponds toujours pas  la question, tu ne fais que digresser encore et toujours sur l'Islam.  :;):

----------


## yolle

Qu'est ce que veinnent foutre tous ces posts dans un fil ddi aux ordonnances ????????????

----------


## Marco46

> Qu'est ce que veinnent foutre tous ces posts dans un fil ddi aux ordonnances ????????????


C'est la vieille marotte de l'extrme droite franaise qui refait surface. Ils ont enfin russi  gicler F. Philippot du coup ils se sentent plus pisser : "raaah Islaaaaam, raaaaah c'est la faute des bougnoules, raaaah". Il faut juste esprer que quelques veines ptent.

----------


## Grogro

> D'un autre ct, comment incriminer une idologie quand moins de 1% de ses "adeptes" perptuent des actes barbares ou autres ? 
> 
> Si cela venait de l'idologie elle-mme, ne devraient-ils pas tre plus nombreux ? Voir mme, "majoritaires" ? 
> 
> Au final sur tous ces exemples, combien ont en fait t dcids par des personnes influentes / avec beaucoup de pouvoirs, que d'autres personnes ont bien t obliges de suivre, sans forcment toujours tre d'accord, sous peine de se faire tuer ?


Ce que tu dis n'est pas foncirement faux, mais tu ngliges d'une faon assez radicale le pouvoir des "minorits intolrantes". Au sein d'une communaut politique, culturelle, ou religieuse, ce n'est pas la masse de moutons (ou mutins ?) de Panurge qui aura un impact sur le monde mais la minorit agissante. J'en ai dj parl ici : http://internetactu.blog.lemonde.fr/...tite-minorite/
Et j'invite une fois de plus  lire Nassim Taleb : https://medium.com/@nntaleb

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le type qui a roul sur la promenade des anglais l'avant dernier 14 juillet n'a pas t menac de mort (sinon il se serait sans doute rendu aux autorits) d'autant qu'on l'a pay 100,000 euros (pratique courante).


Qui paie ?

=====
Il faut additionner plusieurs attaques terroristes en Europe pour galer un mass shooting aux USA :
Plus de 50 morts et plus de 200 blesss dans la tuerie de Las Vegas

Il tait probablement pas fan de musique country.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce que tu dis n'est pas foncirement faux, mais tu ngliges d'une faon assez radicale le pouvoir des "minorits intolrantes". Au sein d'une communaut politique, culturelle, ou religieuse, ce n'est pas la masse de moutons (ou mutins ?) de Panurge qui aura un impact sur le monde mais la minorit agissante.


(je te rponds, mais tout ce que je vais crire ne s'adresse pas forcment  toi)

Je ne nglige rien, ce n'est pas la mme chose.

Bien sr qu'un minorit qui "s'exprime" aura plus d'impacte qu'une majorit "silencieuse", la dessus je suis tout  fait d'accord. Et c'est pourquoi, je peux comprendre que des gens, pas forcment trs duqus, se laissent prendre, et fassent la confusion Islam / terrorisme. Ce qui me choque, c'est de retrouver ce genre de propos ici, surtout chez des gens qui se prtendent "duqus" et qui te font bien comprendre (enfin qui essaient) qu'ils sont plus intelligents / cultivs / plus vieux que leur grand-pre, que toi. 

Maintenant, cela ne change rien par rapport  la question que je posais.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'une trs petite minorit fait n'importe quoi "au nom de ..." (insrer n'importe quelle idologie), et ceci mme si ce n'est pas vrai, que l'on peut qualifier cette idologie de ceci ou cela. Sinon, puisqu'il y a des extrmistes par rapport  n'importe quel sujet, on peut qualifier tout et tout le monde de tout ce que l'on veut, et cela ne rime plus  rien. 

Gnraliser sur plusieurs millions / milliards de personnes,  partir de quelques milliers d'idiots, ce n'est ni trs logique, ni trs scientifique, enfin je dis a, je dis rien.   


Enfin bon, c'est toujours aussi marrant ces justifications  2 vitesses. Quand on dit que les membres du FN sont des racistes un peu bas de plafond, on subit une leve de boucliers et on se fait vite reprendre car on nous reproche de gnraliser  partir de quelques cas particuliers, en disant qu'ils ne sont pas tous comme a, blablabla.

Par contre, quand des gens comme nos deux amis viennent nous dire que les islamistes sont tous des meurtriers en puissance car ils ont dcrts que c'tait crit dans leur religion, ou des profiteurs, et que ceci, et que cela, et qu'ils mettent dans le mme sac des dizaines de millions de personnes, cela ne choque plus personne, et l'on devient des idiots-utiles ou des islamo-gauchistes voir mme des collabo (gg point Godwin soit dit en passant).  ::aie::  

Y'a quand mme un paquet de monde sur ce forum qui en a une grosse paire pour faire la morale aux autres, mais qui n'assument pas vraiment  leurs convictions. 


(et vous pouvez m'accuser de tout ce que vous voulez, je suis athe ET abstentionniste donc non, je ne dis pas tout a par partisanerie pour qui que ce soit, bien essay).

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est pas ici que a parlait d'entreprise franaise, de financement, de start-up ?

Qui est Regaind, la start-up franaise rachete par Apple



> Spcialise dans la reconnaissance dimage, la jeune pousse, finance  hauteur de 400.000 euros en 2016 par Side Capital, aurait t acquise plus tt dans lanne par Apple.

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'un autre ct, comment incriminer une idologie quand moins de 1% de ses "adeptes" perptuent des actes barbares ou autres ? 
> 
> Si cela venait de l'idologie elle-mme, ne devraient-ils pas tre plus nombreux ? Voir mme, "majoritaires" ? 
> 
> Au final sur tous ces exemples, combien ont en fait t dcids par des personnes influentes / avec beaucoup de pouvoirs, que d'autres personnes ont bien t obliges de suivre, sans forcment toujours tre d'accord, sous peine de se faire tuer ?





> Ce que tu dis n'est pas foncirement faux, mais tu ngliges d'une faon assez radicale le pouvoir des "minorits intolrantes". Au sein d'une communaut politique, culturelle, ou religieuse, ce n'est pas la masse de moutons (ou mutins ?) de Panurge qui aura un impact sur le monde mais la minorit agissante. J'en ai dj parl ici : http://internetactu.blog.lemonde.fr/...tite-minorite/
> Et j'invite une fois de plus  lire Nassim Taleb : https://medium.com/@nntaleb


+1 pour la une minorit agissante. 1% d'hommes organiss et dtermins suffit souvent  prendre le pouvoir

Si la question est, les djihadistes commettant des attentats en France en Egypte ou ailleurs sont-elles des pauvres victimes risquant d'tre l'assassine voir excommunies, la rponse est non. Bien sur que celui qui refuse d'accomplir une mission va finir dans un foss, mais il connaissait parfaitement les risques. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que l'on fait des vidos de revendications : expliquer les raisons de son acte, montrer que l'on est ni fou ni contraint, susciter les vocations parmi la jeunesse.
Et en gnral, ce genre de mouvement supprime les brebis galeuses pendant la phase de recrutement. Par scurit.




> Envoy par ddoumeche
> 
> C'est sans doute le cot totalitaire qui te sduit dans cette religion.
> 
> 
> Oui on va dire a. ...
> Tu ferais autant de dsinformation sur les cathos, les juifs, les bouddhistes ou qui sais-je que je ragirais de la mme faon...


Tout s'explique.
Tu es le premier  vomir tout ce qui n'est pas lacard ou mahomtan.

----------


## Zirak

> *Si la question est*, les djihadistes commettant des attentats en France en Egypte ou ailleurs sont-elles des pauvres victimes risquant d'tre l'assassine voir excommunies, la rponse est non. Bien sur que celui qui refuse d'accomplir une mission va finir dans un foss, mais il connaissait parfaitement les risques. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que l'on fait des vidos de revendications : expliquer les raisons de son acte, montrer que l'on est ni fou ni contraint, susciter les vocations parmi la jeunesse.
> Et en gnral, ce genre de mouvement supprime les brebis galeuses pendant la phase de recrutement. Par scurit.


Non toujours pas, mais continue, tu devrais finir par arriver  la trouver (mme si je pense que tu l'as trs bien identifie la question, et que tu l'occultes sciemment car tu n'as rien de "rationnel" pour justifier ta position). Allez je t'aide, dans la partie que tu cite, la question importante ce n'tait pas la 3me  laquelle tu rponds mais la 1re (de paire avec la 2me du coup).





> Tout s'explique.
> Tu es le premier  vomir tout ce qui n'est pas lacard ou mahomtan.


Oui dsol de ne pas tre un vieux catho rac comme tout bon franais "de souche" devrait l'tre si il aimait vraiment son pays. 

Mais bon,  la vue des expressions employes, tu ne fais que confirmer mes propos. Merci  toi.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Martine Aubry avait institu "le jour des femmes" pour les piscines municipales


En tant que nordiste, je dois rappeler ceci : ce jour des femmes n'tait pas demand par une confession ou une autre, c'tait plutt destin aux femmes qui ne sont pas  l'aise en maillot. Etre sans hommes leur aurait permis d'tre tranquilles.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non toujours pas, mais continue, tu devrais finir par arriver  la trouver (mme si je pense que tu l'as trs bien identifie la question, et que tu l'occultes sciemment car tu n'as rien de "rationnel" pour justifier ta position). Allez je t'aide, dans la partie que tu cite, la question importante ce n'tait pas la 3me  laquelle tu rponds mais la 1re (de paire avec la 2me du coup).
> 
> Oui dsol de ne pas tre un vieux catho rac comme tout bon franais "de souche" devrait l'tre si il aimait vraiment son pays. 
> 
> Mais bon,  la vue des expressions employes, tu ne fais que confirmer mes propos. Merci  toi.


Mais pourquoi te faire une rponse labore, quand on voit bien que tu n'es pas sensible aux lments rationnels, et te contente d'attaques ad hominem comme  tes mauvaises habitudes acquises dans je ne sais quel HLM.

Nous avions voqu le sujet et figures-toi que je viens de te trouver un manuel de savoir-vivre, 6.60 en poche et ds 12 ans, donc accessible  tous, mme toi c'est dire.


C'est, je pense, un meilleur investissement qu'une adhsion aux _in-soumis_. Ne me remercie pas, car je compatis.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais pourquoi te faire une rponse labore, quand on voit bien que tu n'es pas sensible aux lments rationnels, et te contente d'attaques ad hominem comme  tes mauvaises habitudes acquises dans je ne sais quel HLM.


Allez si cela peut te faire plaisir, et t'viter de te rendre ridicule, on dira que tu as raison, puisque tu ne veux ou plutt ne peux, rpondre  une simple question. Au pire, si tu ne rponds pas pour moi car je ne suis pas capable de comprendre, rponds pour les autres.  :;): 

Ah et encore rat avec les HLM. 

C'est toujours pareil, ce n'est pas parce que vous gnralisez vos insultes (comme vous gnralisez vos ides), en ne vous adressant pas directement  la personne concerne que cela est moins insultant (a l'est mme plus, car vous pensez en plus qu'ainsi, on ne s'en apercevra pas).

Te traiter de rac ou autres par rapport aux propos que tu tiens, ou me faire traiter de collabo, d'islamo-gauchiste, ou que sais-je,  cause des miens, c'est exactement pareil, la seule diffrence, c'est que moi j'assume le fait de m'adresser  X ou Y, je ne me cache pas derrire des gnralisations ou autres pour passer pour quelqu'un d'duqu qui "dbat sainement" alors qu'au final, vous dnigrez tout autant les personnes qui ne pensent pas comme vous.  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Qui paie ?


Les articles des journaux britanniques ne le prcisent pas : http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016...s-and-sent-84/





> =====
> Il faut additionner plusieurs attaques terroristes en Europe pour galer un mass shooting aux USA :
> Plus de 50 morts et plus de 200 blesss dans la tuerie de Las Vegas
> 
> Il tait probablement pas fan de musique country.


Cela dpend de quelle attaque on parle. L le type a juste commis l'exploit d'galer la tuerie d'Orlando. Mais il s'agit vraisemblablement d'un dsquilibr donc c'est moins grave ...

On apprend aussi le Congrs vient de repousser une loi datant de la prsidence prcdente interdisant aux personnes ayant des antcdents psychiatriques d'acheter des armes. Avec une confortable majorite au congrs et au snat. Je ne sais pas ce qui est le plus dgueulasse, cela ou le fait que la presse poubelle de gauche accuse Trump d'en tre responsable puisqu'il a sign le dcret.

Donc quand on nous dit que le congrs US est extrmement corrompu, c'est une ralit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais il s'agit vraisemblablement d'un dsquilibr donc c'est moins grave ...


Les terroristes ne sont pas super quilibr non plus...




> Donc quand on nous dit que le congrs US est extrmement corrompu, c'est une ralit.


Comme ils disent aux USA : "Duh !". ^^

Moi ce qui me fait marrer c'est que les mdias sont  fond anti Trump, donc ils lui mettent tout ce qui ne va pas sur le dos.
Alors qu'il n'est pas responsable de grand chose...
C'est bien les prsidents "non populaire" ils prennent la faute pour tout le monde ^^

----------


## ddoumeche

> Allez si cela peut te faire plaisir, et t'viter de te rendre ridicule, on dira que tu as raison, puisque tu ne veux ou plutt ne peux, rpondre  une simple question. Au pire, si tu ne rponds pas pour moi car je ne suis pas capable de comprendre, rponds pour les autres. 
> 
> Ah et encore rat avec les HLM. 
> 
> C'est toujours pareil, ce n'est pas parce que vous gnralisez vos insultes (comme vous gnralisez vos ides), en ne vous adressant pas directement  la personne concerne que cela est moins insultant (a l'est mme plus, car vous pensez en plus qu'ainsi, on ne s'en apercevra pas).
> 
> Te traiter de rac ou autres par rapport aux propos que tu tiens, ou me faire traiter de collabo, d'islamo-gauchiste, ou que sais-je,  cause des miens, c'est exactement pareil, la seule diffrence, c'est que moi j'assume le fait de m'adresser  X ou Y, je ne me cache pas derrire des gnralisations ou autres pour passer pour quelqu'un d'duqu qui "dbat sainement" alors qu'au final, vous dnigrez tout autant les personnes qui ne pensent pas comme vous.


Ce qui est bien avec toi est qu'il n'y a mme pas besoin d'agiter un chiffon rouge, tu t'enflammes tout seul. Je n'ai rien dit que me voila trait de catho-rac... j'ai eu aussi droit  tueur de femmes, violeurs d'enfants... ne manque que l'intgriste patriarcal cisgenre antismite ptainiste.
Mais tant aussi climato-sceptique, ce ne me fait ni chaud ni froid  ::lol:: 

ON T'A IMPLANT LA HAINE 

: 

Je te suggre de te retirer dans un monastre bouddhiste, afin de te lancer dans la mditation, la prire et le tai-chi, afin de mieux ressentir les rsonances de Schumann irriguer tes mridiens.
Tu pourras te rconcilier avec ton TA profond de tes origines, et mieux dfendre le bouddhisme avec force et sagesse.

Aprs on pourra mme rflchir  te baptiser.

----------


## GPPro

Je ne voudrais pas m'immiscer dans cette forte intressante "discussion" mais il me semble que le qualificatif de vieux cathos racs te va comme un gant  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les terroristes ne sont pas super quilibr non plus...


Non, ce sont mme souvent des petits criminels ou alors des types hautement duqus, cela dpend des pays d'origines. 
Mais quand tu sacrifie ta vie pour la communaut, que ce soit  la guerre ou comme offrande, tu es considr comme un tre valeureux et donc absous de tout tes dfauts et fautes. C'est pour cela que les djihadistes vont au paradis (au niveau symbolique bien sur). Tu noteras la proximit avec les religions vikings, mme si les racines historiques sont totalement diffrentes.

Alors que si des conflits naissent dans le groupe, et il en nait toujours, il faut extrioriser cette agressivit vers une cible, le plus souvent un malheureux ou un attard. L'innovation du judasme tait d'envoyer un bouc dans le dsert, en missaire, mais il y a aussi le canard boiteux, le mouton noir, les sacrifices de taureau chez les romains, etc... l'enfant-sorcier en Afrique noir est certainement une survivance des anciens temps.

Si la chose t'intresse, tu peux couter Boris Cyrulnick

Au USA, ils ne reviennent donc  l're prhistorique et chargent un membre de la communaut de tous les maux de la terre, Donald Trump, un type avec un nom de canard. Et ainsi le systme politique espre viter de se remettre en cause

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne voudrais pas m'immiscer dans cette forte intressante "discussion" mais il me semble que le qualificatif de vieux cathos racs te va comme un gant


Mais cela, c'est parce que tu manques de recul sur la vie et sur l'homme.
En vrit je vous le dis, je ne suis ni baptis ni admirateur de sa saintet le pape que je ne vois nullement comme l'incarnation du saint esprit.

Pourquoi ne demandes-tu pas  Zirak s'il est l'islamiste ?

----------


## yolle

Pendant que vous vous mettez  prier/prenez la tte avec des conneries  deux balles sur la religion et toutes ces foutaises, d'autres S'ORGANISENT: https://www.humanite.fr/droits-socia...s-jouer-642634

----------


## GPPro

Le problme du jeu vido c'est qu'ils partent de TRES loin, c'est ma passion mais je n'ai jamais voulu bosser dedans  cause de a...

----------


## yolle

> Le problme du jeu vido c'est qu'ils partent de TRES loin, c'est ma passion mais je n'ai jamais voulu bosser dedans  cause de a...


Peu tre mais en attendant ils s'organisent ... ils dissertent pas sur des conneries du genre "Habemus papam" !!!!. Pourquoi tu crois que les contrats de chantiers sont les ordonnances ? Pour la mtallurgie, le mdical, l'agro alimentaire .... ????? .... et PEU-TRE le Syntec   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  ?  a ton avis le gouvernent et Macron sont en train de lcher les pompes de Qui avec le contrat de chantier ???????. Macron va bosser dans quel secteur dans 4 ans ? quelque chose me dit que c'est facile  deviner.  ::ptdr::  Les IT, c'est une pompe  cash, des investissements ridicules pour une rentabilit maximum.

----------


## Marco46

> Macron va bosser dans quel secteur dans 4 ans ?


Dans le porno SM  la Fistinire ?

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui est bien avec toi est qu'il n'y a mme pas besoin d'agiter un chiffon rouge, tu t'enflammes tout seul. Je n'ai rien dit que me voila trait de catho-rac... *j'ai eu aussi droit  tueur de femmes, violeurs d'enfants...* ne manque que l'intgriste patriarcal cisgenre antismite ptainiste.
> Mais tant aussi climato-sceptique, ce ne me fait ni chaud ni froid


Ah, on en vient enfin  mentir ouvertement pour discrditer l'autre, mais non, a n'tait pas moi, dommage.

Bon je passe sur tout le blabla avec la vido, on dirait ryu. Tu m'accuse de ne faire que des attaques ad hominem, mais tu as l'air aussi fort que moi  ce niveau, voir mme plus fort, puisque tu prends la peine d'aller chercher image et vido, ceci dit, j'attend toujours la rponse aux questions que tu esquives depuis hier, encore une fois, si tu ne rponds pas pour moi, rponds pour les autres, je suis sr qu'ils sont impatients de savoir comment tu justifie tes propos.  :;): 





> En vrit je vous le dis, je ne suis ni baptis ni admirateur de sa saintet le pape que je ne vois nullement comme l'incarnation du saint esprit.


Bah tu es juste un reac et non un reac catho, a change pas grand chose, mais si cela peut te faire plaisir, soit. Mea Culpa  ::aie:: 





> Pourquoi ne demandes-tu pas  Zirak s'il est l'islamiste ?


Car si tu lisais correctement, Zirak avait dj prcis tre athe, moins de 5h avant sur le mme fil. 


@yolle : on digresse sur ce que l'on veut ! Tu as le droit de te syndiquer, et d'couter les conneries des racs sur DVP, ce n'est pas incompatible !  ::aie::

----------


## yolle

> Dans le porno SM  la Fistinire ?


Qui  le plus de chance de bosser dans le porno "Dans le porno SM  la Fistinire ?" lui ou toi/moi/nous, a ton avis ?????????  ::D:  En mme temps, le porno c'est un peu comme la politique/bosser en IT. Juste une question de Vaseline.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Enfin bref, toujours autant de dsinformations de ta part et de celle de chauve souris. Si vous ne voulez pas que l'on vous mettent dans la case "FN", arrtez de vomir leurs hoax et leur fausse propagande  tout bout de champ...


Non, je me suis simplement content de lire le Coran, avec quelques explications de textes pches sur Youtube d'rudits de l'islam connaissant parfaitement la langue arabe. Je vous en ai post un ici, au sujet de ce qui se disait dans les prires de rues. Ce sont eux qui m'ont fait dcouvrir les haddits qui sont pires encore que le Coran, ce qui n'est pas peu dire.

Arrte un peu ta fixation sur le FN car comme celui-ci est en pleine dcomposition que vas-tu devenir quand il aura disparu ? Priv de ta shooteuse de FN tu erreras l'cume aux lvres ?

Un petit rajouti : si l'on s'avance en religions compares on peut considrer les points suivants :

1. Le christianisme est bas sur les vangiles, qui disent  peu prs la mme chose, avec le personnage principal qui est le prophte Jsus. C'est ce qu'on appelle Nouveau Testament, l'Ancien tant rduit  une rfrence culturelle.
2. L'islam est bas sur le Coran, livre fondateur de cette religion et son auteur-prophte Muhammad
3. Les pisodes sanglants (et passs) du christianisme ainsi que toutes les intolrances et superstitions sont donc en contradiction avec les vangiles et les chrtiens actuels ont renonc au "ct obscur de la Force"
4. Il n'en est pas de mme pour le Coran qui est un livre de prceptes extrmement violents et intolrants. Les complments comme les haddhits, dtaillant la vie de leur prophte en rajoute une couche, en relatant tous les massacres qui ont t commis.
5. Les musulmans "cools" existent et, finalement, c'est du bout des lvres qu'ils se rfrent au Coran. Mais ils y sont obligs car l'islam est, dans leur pays, obligatoire. L'un de ces apostats me confiait qu'il tait, certes, attir par une spiritualit mais qu'il ne voulait plus de l'islam. Ce que je lui ai dit du bouddhisme l'a intress car il s'agit d'une spiritualit sans dieu et est tout le contraire de ces principes violents de jihad.

Donc voil l'tat des lieux actuel. Le pass ne m'intresse pas et je ne me pose pas la question si c'est un gnocide ou non quand les sapiens ont extermin les nandertals. La situation actuelle est celle d'une invasion et d'une guerre. Le massacreur de Marseille de ces derniers jours avait t arrt sept fois pour divers dlits, tait un immigrant illgal, et... laiss en libert par ces juges islamo collaborationnistes. Et dans une guerre il faut savoir "qui sont nos amis et qui sont nos ennemis".

----------


## yolle

> @yolle : on digresse sur ce que l'on veut ! Tu as le droit de te syndiquer, et d'couter les conneries des racs sur DVP, ce n'est pas incompatible !


Putain l y du lourd dans la reponse. On vas se fader les catho/intgriste/musulman/saint Nicolas du Chardonnet/Opus Dei etc etc  :-) ca va tre marrant. ::lol:: . Ouvrer votre post pour vos conneries et c'est tout. Arretez d'emmerder les gens et laisser les grandes personnes discuter entre elles. Je sens qu'on a un futur Prix Nobel.

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, je me suis simplement content de lire le Coran, avec quelques explications de textes pches sur Youtube d'rudits de l'islam connaissant parfaitement la langue arabe. Je vous en ai post un ici, au sujet de ce qui se disaient dans les prires de rues.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Ce mec est un clown.

----------


## Zirak

> Non, je me suis simplement content de lire le Coran, avec quelques explications de textes pches sur Youtube d'rudits de l'islam connaissant parfaitement la langue arabe. Je vous en ai post un ici, au sujet de ce qui se disaient dans les prires de rues. Ce sont eux qui m'ont fait dcouvrir les haddits qui sont pires encore que le Coran, ce qui n'est pas peu dire.


Ou donc en gros, ton avis sur les musulmans, vient de ton apprentissage du Coran sur Youtube ?  GG mec, je m'incline.





> Arrte un peu ta fixation sur le FN car comme celui-ci est en pleine dcomposition que vas-tu devenir quand il aura disparu ? Priv de ta shooteuse de FN tu erreras l'cume aux lvre ?


Bah FN ou un autre nom, peu importe, y'aura bien un autre parti pour reprsenter les "bons franais". 

Aprs je veux bien arrter ma fixette sur le FN, si tu arrtes la tienne sur les musulmans, t'en sens-tu capable ? 






> Putain l y du lourd dans la reponse. On vas se fader les catho/intgriste/musulman/saint Nicolas du Chardonnet/Opus Dei etc etc  :-) ca va tre marrant.. Ouvrer votre post pour vos conneries et c'est tout. Arretez d'emmerder les gens et laisser les grandes personnes discuter entre elles. Je sens qu'on a un futur Prix Nobel.


LuL, je ne sais pas si tu parles de mon message que tu cite ou de la rponse de chauve souris, mais si c'est bien le mien, je crois que tu as oubli de prendre tes cachets, c'tait une boutade, le smiley tout a tout a. (Enfin accessoirement, plus de 90% des fils de cette section digresse  un moment ou un autre. Si tu as des trucs intressants  dire sur le sujet, n'hsites pas, les gens te rpondront quand mme hein  :;): ). 

Si tu veux pas de digression sur les religions, t'en cause au mec ci-dessus, qui remet les musulmans / trangers / migrants sur le tapis dans la moiti des fils o il passe.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Non, je me suis simplement content de lire le Coran


On a pas du lire la mme chose alors...





> avec quelques explications de textes pches sur Youtube d'rudits de l'islam connaissant parfaitement la langue arabe.


Ceci explique cela... tu sais il existe des exgses coraniques, des livres qui sont des rfrences reconnues, maintenant si pour toi c'est youtube la rfrence, a explique beaucoup de chose.
Et connatre parfaitement l'arabe ne fait pas devenir thologien, ce sont de longues tudes, spcialises car une vie ne suffit pas pour embrasser toutes les branches, mais bon si on peut passer par youtube ou lire l'islam for dummies pour raccourcir le cursus, pourquoi pas...




> Les musulmans "cools" existent et, finalement, c'est du bout des lvres qu'ils se rfrent au Coran. Mais ils y sont obligs car l'islam est, dans leur pays, obligatoire. L'un de ces apostats me confiait qu'il tait, certes, attir par une spiritualit mais qu'il ne voulait plus de l'islam. Ce que je lui ai dit du bouddhisme l'a intress car il s'agit d'une spiritualit sans dieu et est tout le contraire de ces principes violents de jihad.


Exactement, d'ailleurs ces gentils bouddistes birmans qui massacrent les rohingyas, a ne compte pas,  personne n'en parle...

Merci de nous avoir dmontr ton expertise religieuse, c'tait difiant...

----------


## yolle

> LuL, je ne sais pas si tu parles de mon message que tu cite ou de la rponse de chauve souris, mais si c'est bien le mien, je crois que tu as oubli de prendre tes cachets, c'tait une boutade, le smiley tout a tout a. (Enfin accessoirement, plus de 90% des fils de cette section digresse  un moment ou un autre. Si tu as des trucs intressants  dire sur le sujet, n'hsites pas, les gens te rpondront quand mme hein ). 
> 
> Si tu veux pas de digression sur les religions, t'en cause au mec ci-dessus, qui remet les musulmans / trangers / migrants sur le tapis dans la moiti des fils o il passe.


Comme truc intressant, j'ai l'industrie du jeux qui monte le premier syndicat. Bon je ne vais pas t'expliquer lintrt de ce genre de nouvelle (dans un contexte de contrat de chantier) sinon c'est sur que pour son lintrt lors d'un prochaine croisade/Djihad/...  et autres conneries des "bas de plafond", c'est moyen ...  ::lol:: . Quand au dlire de troll islamo/fen/integristo/lecteur du Coran/Torah/Bible  (je m'excuse pour les autres religions, je ne sais plus quel Torchon ils lisent ET comme disais un de nos grands philosophes "a m'en secoue une sans toucher l'autre ...." (Jacques Chirac, 1932-). Ce qui mintresse c'est l'avenir de la profession et des 350 000 franais qui dpendent du Syntec.

----------


## Zirak

> Comme truc intressant, j'ai l'industrie du jeux qui monte le premier syndicat. Bon je ne vais pas t'expliquer lintrt de ce genre de nouvelle (dans un contexte de contrat de chantier) sinon c'est sur que pour son lintrt lors d'un prochaine croisade/Djihad/...  et autres conneries des "bas de plafond", c'est moyen ... . Quand au dlire de troll islamo/fen/integristo/lecteur du Coran/Torah/Bible  (je m'excuse pour les autres religions, je ne sais plus quel Torchon ils lisent ET comme disais un de nos grands philosophes "a m'en secoue une sans toucher l'autre ...." (Jacques Chirac, 1932-). Ce qui mintresse c'est l'avenir de la profession et des 350 000 franais qui dpendent du Syntec.


Ah mais donc en fait, tu avais vraiment pris ma remarque au srieux ?  ::ptdr:: 

ok Alors : 

ironie - propos non srieux, ouvrez les guillemets : "Osef de ton syndicat, de toutes faons avec les accords d'entreprise, et le reste, ils finiront  la porte ou ignors dans le meilleur des cas  ::aie:: ", fin du passage ironique. 

Si a a digress sur la religion, c'est grce  notre ami chauve souris qui, comme je le disais, ramne a sur le tapis trs / trop souvent, maintenant, quitte  ce que cela digresse, dsol de vouloir corriger les btises racontes.


Ca fait une bonne dizaine d'annes qu'on se fait tondre, si ce n'est plus, c'est bien de s'inquiter de l'avenir de la profession, il est temps j'ai en envie de dire. 

ironie - propos non srieux, ouvrez les guillemets : "mais bon, comme on m'a si souvent rpter ici, si y'a quelque chose qui ne va pas au niveau du boulot, "il suffit de changer de boite" hein, aprs tout, on fait parti d'une catgorie qui trouve du travail en claquant des doigts de ce qu'en disent certains. 

Si tu ne veux pas de CDI de chantier, change de crmerie et cherche un poste en interne, et le problme est rgl.

Et vraiment dans le pire du pire, si mme tous les postes en interne passent en CDI de chantier, "il suffit de faire une reconversion" dans un autre domaine" - fin du passage ironique. 


Plus srieusement, ils ont cr un syndicat le soir dans un bar aprs les manifs, c'est trs bien, mais tu m'excuseras, je sauterais de joie car ils auront fait un truc / gagn une ngociation / agit / ou que sais-je, pour l'instant, mme si ils sont du mtier, ce n'est qu'un syndicat de plus parmi d'autres, qui vu comme c'est parti, aura de toutes faons encore moins de pouvoir que ce qu'ont les syndicats aujourd'hui, suite aux accord d'entreprises et  tout le reste. L'initiative est trs louable, mais j'attends de voir ce que cela va donner avant de m'enflammer.

Edit : ce n'est pas que j'en ai rien  faire hein, bien au contraire, je vais tre "augment" ce mois-ci, grce  la hausse des minima Syntec, donc bon, tu te doute bien que tout ce qui pourrait tre ngoci de bon au niveau Syntec, a m'intresse  ::aie::  (mais encore une fois, je pense que c'est un peu trop tard, cela se ngociera entreprise par entreprise, donc nous serons de toutes faons en position de faiblesse, comme maintenant).

----------


## yolle

> Ah mais donc en fait, tu avais vraiment pris ma remarque au srieux ? 
> 
> ok Alors : 
> 
> ironie - propos non srieux, ouvrez les guillemets : "Osef de ton syndicat, de toutes faons avec les accords d'entreprise, et le reste, ils finiront  la porte ou ignors dans le meilleur des cas ", fin du passage ironique. 
> 
> Si a a digress sur la religion, c'est grce  notre ami chauve souris qui, comme je le disais, ramne a sur le tapis trs / trop souvent, maintenant, quitte  ce que cela digresse, dsol de vouloir corriger les btises racontes.
> 
> 
> ...


Zen Mec, je crois que l'on pense pareil  :;):  peu tre a part sur les machins/trucs/intgristes/fn .... bas de plafond, je ne lis mme pas ce qu'ils racontent alors, quant  leur rpondre (peu tre un WE  trois heures du matin, a la sortie d'un bar et dans un tat second)  :8-): . Quelqu'un qui me parle srieusement de religion, je lui conseille : au mieux de voir un psy, au pire de changer de dealer, c'est trop fort ce qu'il prends.

Pour en revenir a la cration du syndicat, moi je pense que c'est une enorme avance. Pas L'orga mais que les mec commencent  se rveiller, c'est cool.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le problme du jeu vido c'est qu'ils partent de TRES loin, c'est ma passion mais je n'ai jamais voulu bosser dedans  cause de a...


C'est un sale mtier qui n'a aucune piti pour les plus faibles.

Ceci dit, tu n'a pas rpondu  ma question qui tait "pourquoi ne demandes-tu pas  Zirak s'il est islamiste ?". Parce que tu as peur de la rponse ? Tu estimes que c'est moins grave que d'tre catho ? Tu noteras que la question est lgitime puisqu'on parlait des islamistes quand il est mont au crneau dfendre les malheureux terroristes.




> Bon je passe sur tout le blabla avec la vido, on dirait ryu. Tu m'accuse de ne faire que des attaques ad hominem, mais tu as l'air aussi fort que moi  ce niveau, voir mme plus fort, puisque tu prends la peine d'aller chercher image et vido, ceci dit, j'attend toujours la rponse aux questions que tu esquives depuis hier, encore une fois, si tu ne rponds pas pour moi, rponds pour les autres, je suis sr qu'ils sont impatients de savoir comment tu justifie tes propos.


J'ai dj rpondu  cette question. Si la rponse ne convient pas  ton argumentation  charge, formules clairement tes questions ou fais les rponses, vu que tu es dou pour a.




> Par contre, quand des gens comme nos deux amis viennent nous dire que les islamistes sont tous des meurtriers en puissance car ils ont dcrts que c'tait crit dans leur religion, ou des profiteurs, et que ceci, et que cela, et qu'ils mettent dans le mme sac des dizaines de millions de personnes, cela ne choque plus personne, et l'on devient des idiots-utiles ou des islamo-gauchistes voir mme des collabo (gg point Godwin soit dit en passant)


videmment que tous les islamistes sont des meurtriers en puissance puisque, par dfinition, ils veulent l'application de la charia. Si tu en est rduit  dire des stupidits pareilles en te disant athe, mais en ne connaissant mme pas la diffrence entre musulman et islamiste, au mieux et par charit, on dira que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Mais _in fine_, ton cas est sans appel.




> Exactement, d'ailleurs ces gentils bouddistes birmans qui massacrent les rohingyas, a ne compte pas,  personne n'en parle...


Exactement, on s'en bas le coulpe.

----------


## Zirak

> Ceci dit, tu n'a pas rpondu  ma question qui tait "pourquoi ne demandes-tu pas  Zirak s'il est islamiste ?". Parce que tu as peur de la rponse ? Tu estimes que c'est moins grave que d'tre catho ? Tu noteras que la question est lgitime puisqu'on parlait des islamistes quand il est mont au crneau dfendre les malheureux terroristes.


Je n'ai pas dfendu les terroristes, je suis mont au crneau quand chauve souris a commenc  accuser tous les musulmans de venir nous envahir pour profiter des allocations, et qu'il a affirm que tous les musulmans taient des fous dangereux puisque c'tait inculqu dans le Coran. Il ne parlait pas des terroristes.

Quand  ta question, encore une fois (mais encore faudrait-il lire les messages en entier), il ne la pose pas, car il connait dj la rponse.





> *J'ai dj rpondu  cette question*. Si la rponse ne convient pas  ton argumentation  charge, formules clairement tes questions ou fais les rponses, vu que tu es dou pour a.


Non, il y avait 3 questions, tu as rpondu  la 3me (qui tait la moins importante), et pas aux 2 autres. La formulation tait on ne peut plus clair, tu as cit le message entier, sauter les deux premires questions, et rebondit seulement sur la 3me avec le 1% fictif, pour nous dire qu'effectivement a collait au nombre de djihadistes potentiels en France.

Bref, continue  rpondre ton bile et ta haine avec ton pote chauve souris, je ne vais pas insister devant tant de mauvaise foi. 





> videmment que tous les islamistes sont des meurtriers en puissance puisque, par dfinition, ils veulent l'application de la charia. Si tu en rduit  dire des stupidits pareilles en te disant athe, mais en ne connaissant mme pas la diffrence entre musulman et islamiste, au mieux et par charit, on dira que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Mais _in fine_, ton cas est sans appel.





> L'islamisme est un courant de pense musulman, essentiellement politique, apparu au xxe sicle. *L'usage du terme depuis sa rapparition dans la langue franaise  la fin des annes 1970 a beaucoup volu*.
> 
> Il peut s'agir, par exemple, du  choix conscient de la doctrine musulmane comme guide pour laction politique   dans une acception que ne rcusent pas certains islamistes , *ou encore, selon d'autres*, d'une  idologie manipulant l'islam en vue d'un projet politique : transformer le systme politique et social d'un tat en faisant de la charia, dont l'interprtation univoque est impose  l'ensemble de la socit, l'unique source du droit . *C'est ainsi un terme d'usage controvers*.


Your Welcome.

----------


## Ryu2000

> videmment que tous les islamistes sont des meurtriers en puissance puisque, par dfinition, ils veulent l'application de la charia.


a dpend de la dfinition d'islamisme et de charia.

*Islamiste :* Relatif  l'islamisme ; partisan de l'islamisme.
*Islamisme :* 1. Synonyme vieilli de islam.
2. Dsigne, depuis les annes 1970, un courant de l'islam faisant de la charia la source unique du droit et du fonctionnement de la socit dans l'objectif d'instaurer un tat musulman rgi par les religieux.

Islamisme a peut juste vouloir dire islam.
Mais si on prendre l'autre dfinition il est effectivement question de la charia.

*Charia :* Loi canonique islamique rgissant la vie religieuse, politique, sociale et individuelle, applique de manire stricte dans certains tats musulmans. (Les tats o la charia est le plus largement applique sont, en Asie, l'Iran, l'Arabie saoudite, le Pakistan, l'Afghanistan, l'Iraq, le Ymen, Oman et les mirats arabes unis, et, en Afrique, le Soudan et le Nigeria.)

Il n'est pas forcment question de meurtre dans la charia.
 la limite on peut dire qu'il existe la peine de mort dans ces pays, mais bon il y a galement la peine de mort dans des tats US...

----------


## virginieh

> Ceci explique cela... tu sais il existe des exgses coraniques, des livres qui sont des rfrences reconnues, maintenant si pour toi c'est youtube la rfrence, a explique beaucoup de chose.
> Et connatre parfaitement l'arabe ne fait pas devenir thologien, ce sont de longues tudes, spcialises car une vie ne suffit pas pour embrasser toutes les branches, mais bon si on peut passer par youtube ou lire l'islam for dummies pour raccourcir le cursus, pourquoi pas...


Tu vas sans doute me dire que je me trompe, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup plus de gens surtout parmi les jeunes qui regardent youtube que ceux qui font de longues tudes de thologie.
Et curieusement je n'ai pas vu les imams franais ou tranger agir en quelque faon que ce soit pour corriger ou faire corriger ces videos qui pourtant si elles sont si fausse donnent une mauvaise image de leur culte.
Enfin  chaque attentat il y a plus vite une raction de ces mmes imams pour s'assurer qu'on ne fait pas d'amalgame entre islamiste et terroriste que pour condamner l'acte.

Je ne connais pas du tout le Coran mais rien que ces faits me laissent dubitative non sur le contenu du Coran lui mme mais la direction et l'usage que les chefs religieux font de leur mouvement.

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne connais pas du tout le Coran mais rien que ces faits me laissent dubitative non sur le contenu du Coran lui mme mais la direction et l'usage que les chefs religieux font de leur mouvement.


Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de papes ou mme de prtres / curs / simples croyants, dnoncer, ou faire quoi que ce soit pour vraiment lutter contre la pdophilie chez les prtres catholiques,  part une excommunication tous les 10 ans.

Je ne connais pas du tout la Bible mais rien que ces faits me laissent dubitatif, non sur le contenu de la Bible elle-mme, mais sur la direction et l'usage que les chefs religieux font de leur mouvement.


Bref, c'est pareil partout, on ne peut pas condamner toute une religion  cause des agissements d'une minuscule minorit. C'est ce que j'essai de faire comprendre aux 2 nergumnes depuis quelques jours.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Enfin  chaque attentat il y a plus vite une raction de ces mmes imams pour s'assurer qu'on ne fait pas d'amalgame entre islamiste et terroriste que pour condamner l'acte.


Ils font les 2 en mme temps.
Il n'y a pas de lien entre musulman et terroriste et il faut condamner l'acte terroriste.

C'est comme avec Breivik :
2083: Une dclaration dindpendance europenne : Isral prit 300 fois en exemple



> Anders Behring Breivik, le principal suspect dans les attaques menes vendredi en Norvge, a publi un manifeste de 1500 pages sur Internet, montrant son adhsion  la droite chrtienne,  un combat contre lislamisation de lEurope et, dans une moindre mesure,  *une philosophie qui semble tre pro-sioniste (ce qui ne signifie en rien quil ait comprit lessence du sionisme)*.


Le gars prend Isral 300 fois un exemple, du coup les sionistes disent "il n'a pas comprit le sionisme".
Les terroristes islamistes n'ont pas compris l'islam et il ne faut pas faire comme eux.
Il n'y a que a  dire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je n'ai pas dfendu les terroristes, je suis mont au crneau quand chauve souris a commenc  accuser tous les musulmans de venir nous envahir pour profiter des allocations, et qu'il a affirm que tous les musulmans taient des fous dangereux puisque c'tait inculqu dans le Coran. Il ne parlait pas des terroristes.


Cette question ne t'tait pas adresse.




> Non, il y avait 3 questions, tu as rpondu  la 3me (qui tait la moins importante), et pas aux 2 autres. La formulation tait on ne peut plus clair, tu as cit le message entier, sauter les deux premires questions, et rebondit seulement sur la 3me avec le 1% fictif, pour nous dire qu'effectivement a collait au nombre de djihadistes potentiels en France.
> 
> Bref, continue  rpondre ton bile et ta haine avec ton pote chauve souris, je ne vais pas insister devant tant de mauvaise foi.


Et bien tu peux reformuler ta question aprs avoir ouvert un dictionnaire pour saisir la nuance entre musulman et islamiste. En attendant, continues de faire du Tariq Ramadan et  entretenir la confusion entre les deux. Sauf que lui  une raison pour cela.




> Je ne connais pas du tout le Coran mais rien que ces faits me laissent dubitative non sur le contenu du Coran lui mme mais la direction et l'usage que les chefs religieux font de leur mouvement.


Il n'y a aucune ambigut: l'Islam est autant un systme religieux qu'un code de loi du VIIeme sicle. Et comme il est incr (c'est  dire qu'il vient du Divin), il n'est pas amendable. Les imams ne font que l'appliquer  la lettre, on ne peut pas leur reprocher. Mais le but est le mme _in fine_: l'islamisation des masses.




> *Charia :* Loi canonique islamique rgissant la vie religieuse, politique, sociale et individuelle, applique de manire stricte dans certains tats musulmans. (Les tats o la charia est le plus largement applique sont, en Asie, l'Iran, l'Arabie saoudite, le Pakistan, l'Afghanistan, l'Iraq, le Ymen, Oman et les mirats arabes unis, et, en Afrique, le Soudan et le Nigeria.)
> 
> Il n'est pas forcment question de meurtre dans la charia.
>  la limite on peut dire qu'il existe la peine de mort dans ces pays, mais bon il y a galement la peine de mort dans des tats US...


Et bien va t'installer dans n'importe lequel de ces beaux pays et instruis-nous aprs deux ou trois annes de ce que tu penses de leur systme lgal. Mais sache qu'aux USA, on ne condamne ni pour usage de drogue ni pour adultre.

Post -scriptum:



> Je n'ai pas dfendu les terroristes, je suis mont au crneau quand chauve souris a commenc  accuser tous les musulmans de venir *nous envahir pour profiter des allocations*, et qu'il a affirm que tous les musulmans taient des fous dangereux puisque c'tait inculqu dans le Coran. Il ne parlait pas des terroristes.


Je ne suis pas sur qu'il ait dit cela, mais cela me parait une vidence, il n'y a qu' voir Mayotte, o se trouve la plus grande maternit de France : 9000 naissances,  70% de mres comoriennes.

----------


## yildiz-online

> Tu vas sans doute me dire que je me trompe, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup plus de gens surtout parmi les jeunes qui regardent youtube que ceux qui font de longues tudes de thologie.


Effectivement, tu te trompes vu que tu sors compltement du contexte de la conversation, cette rponse tait destine  Chauve-Souris qui prtend tre un grand connaisseur des sciences religieuses de par son ducation via youtube.
Que les jeunes regardent n'a rien  voir avec son expertise auto-proclame qu'il brandit pour donner du poids  ses allgations.




> Et curieusement je n'ai pas vu les imams franais ou tranger agir en quelque faon que ce soit pour corriger ou faire corriger ces videos qui pourtant si elles sont si fausse donnent une mauvaise image de leur culte.


C'est naturel, l'islam n'est pas une religion simple  apprhender avec une vision unique des choses, n'ayant pas de clrg, chacun est laiss  son interprtation, choisie parmis celles des rudits.




> Enfin  chaque attentat il y a plus vite une raction de ces mmes imams pour s'assurer qu'on ne fait pas d'amalgame entre islamiste et terroriste que pour condamner l'acte.


Je suppose que tu as entendu parler de la monte de l'islamophobie suivant ces attentats, l'immense majorit des musulmans duqus ne cautionne pas la violence, et donc se sent oblig de se justifier pour ne pas devenir bouc missaire. 




> Je ne connais pas du tout le Coran mais rien que ces faits me laissent dubitative non sur le contenu du Coran lui mme mais la direction et l'usage que les chefs religieux font de leur mouvement.


L'islam n'a pas de clerg, et donc pas de chef religieux.

----------


## yolle

> Tu vas sans doute me dire que je me trompe, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup plus de gens surtout parmi les jeunes qui regardent youtube que ceux qui font de longues tudes de thologie.


H oui , ca marche aussi avec Redtube, Pornohub, ..... c'est bien les vidos sur internet. Le e-learning est l'avenir de lducation. Effectivement, c'est cool/marrant de digresser  ::lol::

----------


## Grogro

> Tu vas sans doute me dire que je me trompe, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a beaucoup plus de gens surtout parmi les jeunes qui regardent youtube que ceux qui font de longues tudes de thologie.
> Et curieusement je n'ai pas vu les imams franais ou tranger agir en quelque faon que ce soit pour corriger ou faire corriger ces videos qui pourtant si elles sont si fausse donnent une mauvaise image de leur culte.
> Enfin  chaque attentat il y a plus vite une raction de ces mmes imams pour s'assurer qu'on ne fait pas d'amalgame entre islamiste et terroriste que pour condamner l'acte.
> 
> Je ne connais pas du tout le Coran mais rien que ces faits me laissent dubitative non sur le contenu du Coran lui mme mais la direction et l'usage que les chefs religieux font de leur mouvement.


Ca s'appelle la taqya en fait. C'est l'art de la dissimulation dont le frre musulman Tariq Ramadan en est un grand spcialiste. De mme que les soi-disant "indignes de la rpublique", l'UOIF, la dput soit-disant "communiste" et hmiplgique Danile Obono pour qui la "radicalisation" est sans doute une construction sociale bourgeoise. Ou encore les idiots utiles qui font du voile islamiste (qui n'existait pas au Maghreb) un symbole de... fminisme et d'mancipation du corps (impur ?) des femmes du regard des hommes. Ne riez pas, ils ont os.

C'est un Islam "nouveau" fortement promu par l'Arabie Saoudite et le Qatar qui est totalement tranger aux pratiques culturelles et religieuses des musulmans d'Afrique du nord, encore plus des pans d'Afrique noire qui ont t coloniss par les arabes. Eux ont une spiritualit propre fortement tente de soufisme. La diffrence fondamentale entre les islamistes (sous ensemble) et les musulmans (ensemble) est que les islamistes se souviennent que l'Islam n'est pas seulement une foi, c'est aussi un projet politique, un droit, une norme juridique et une source de normes sociales visant  rguler la totalit des faits sociaux. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas une orthodoxie mais une orthopraxie, et c'est en ce sens que l'islamisme est un totalitarisme. Un totalitarisme essentiellement non violent  la diffrence du jihadisme. Gure surprenant donc de voir les gauchistes contemporains se pmer d'adoration devant le fascisme vert.

Ce que Zirak, en bon idiot utile est incapable de comprendre, c'est que cette "minorit minuscule" des musulmans est la totalit des islamistes. Et qu'ils agissent pour tenter de convertir,  terme, la totalit des immigrs extra-europens d'Occident. Le mot " convertir" est essentiel et je vous laisse le soin de l'interprter  bon escient.

PS : accessoirement, qualifier un anar situationniste comme chauve souris de suppt du FN est pour le moins cocasse. On est pleinement dans la psychiatrisation de l'opposition, grande spcialit des no-libraux et de leurs frres gauchistes.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Il n'y a aucune ambigut: l'Islam est autant un systme religieux qu'un code de loi du VIIeme sicle. Et comme il est incr (c'est  dire qu'il vient du Divin), il n'est pas amendable. Les imams ne font que l'appliquer  la lettre, on ne peut pas leur reprocher. Mais le but est le mme _in fine_: l'islamisation des masses.


C'est bien a le problme ! Il n'y a pas de rencontres possibles des "docteurs de la foi" qui pourraient pu faire une mise  jour du Coran v2.0  ::aie:: 
Croyez bien que j'en ai rencontr des marocains cools. Mais comme ils taient coincs dans l'islam obligatoire, il y faisait du "tri slectif" (non je n'ai pas dit que l'islam tait un dchet quoique...). Et ne prenait que les cts anodins et spirituels. Je leur ai mme dit du bien du ramadan, tout au moins dans son principe, tout en ajoutant que si c'tait obligatoire a en perdait tout son sens. Mme les religieux m'ont donn raison. Avec quelques grimaces aussi quand j'ai prn le pluralisme et le droit  ne pas avoir de religion tout en considrant que cela ne ruinerait pas l'unit du pays, de mme que cela n'a pas atteint l'unit nationale en France en sparant l'glise de l'tat. Et alors, avanais-je, le roi serait toujours le "commandeur des croyants", mais aussi des incroyants en prenant exemple sur les souverains modernes en Europe.

Je marchais sur des oeufs sur un terrain min, mais mes jeunes amis avait le sens typiquement mditerranen (au sens antique) de la discussion philosophique. Il mditaient mes paroles et me disaient ensuite ce qu'ils en pensaient. Leur dsir de spiritualit, totalement absent de nos socits europenne de consommation, tait aussi un aspect antique, proches des grecs qui recherchaient la sagesse. Mes lectures de Platon m'ont beaucoup servi.

En comparaison si, dans un public franais, je profre quelques vidences, c'est immdiatement l'anathme parce que je ne me soumets pas  la doxa vhicule par les patrons de presses aux ordres des Bilderberg et autres Goldman Sachs qui veulent l'anantissement ethnique et culturel, via le plan Kalergi, des peuples europens potentiellement trop subversifs.

C'est d'ailleurs un tout et on y retrouve ple-mle la dgradation de l'enseignement scolaire, la rforme du Code du Travail, la dmolition ou la braderie des derniers restes de l'industrie franaise, la perte de la monnaie nationale et la soumission aux bureaucrates europens manipuls en sous-main par les USA.

Et ce n'est pas un "fantasme de complotiste FNaineux", comme dirait Zirak, il y a des faits et les carter d'un revers de main, comme la lecture du Coran et les explications de textes  partir des textes arabes, ainsi que toutes les analyses conomiques  commencer par celles de Maurice Allais, montrent, s'il en tait besoin, la toute puissance de la soumission  la pense dite unique. Cela fut d'ailleurs formul, par dialectique faon, par Guy Debord "Dans un monde rellement invers, le vrai est un moment du faux".

----------


## yolle

> En comparaison si, dans un public franais, je profre quelques vidences, c'est immdiatement l'anathme parce que je ne me soumets pas  la doxa vhicule par les patrons de presses aux ordres des Bilderberg et autres Goldman Sachs qui veulent l'anantissement ethnique et culturel, via le plan Kalergi, des peuples europens potentiellement trop subversifs.


Sinon BATMAN, ca  l'air quand mme pas mal confus ce que tu racontes. ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Ce que Zirak, en bon idiot utile est incapable de comprendre, c'est que cette "minorit minuscule" des musulmans est la totalit des islamistes. Et qu'ils agissent pour tenter de convertir,  terme, la totalit des immigrs extra-europens d'Occident. Le mot " convertir" est essentiel et je vous laisse le soin de l'interprter  bon escient.


L'idiot utile vous rappelle que tout a est parti des propos de chauve souris, dsignant les migrants et autres rfugis comme des analphabtes venant nous envahir pour profiter des "aides", et qui insinuait, et continue d'insinuer que tous les *musulmans* et pas seulement les islamistes, sont tous des barbares en puissance, car une vido sur Youtube lui a appris le Coran, et que c'est crit dedans. *Bref, rien  voir avec les islamistes, les djihadistes, ou les terroristes.* 

C'est bien pour cela que j'avais pos la question demandant si on pouvait vraiment incriminer toute une religion (comme il le faisait)  partir d'une minorit, alors que si c'tait vraiment du  la religion elle-mme (ou un quelconque idologie d'une faon plus large), les islamistes, les djihadistes ou n'importe quel autre sous groupe devraient tre majoritaire chez les musulmans et non pas minoritaires, ce  quoi tu avais toi-mme rpondu que ce n'tait pas tout  fait faux... 

Du coup, en plus de faire l'idiot utile, je vais faire le bobo bien-pensant, en te disant que tu as raisons de les encourager  continuer de mlanger tout et n'importe quoi, et de continuer  faire des "amalgames" aussi norme.

Donc apprenez dj  lire correctement 2 phrases en franais, et aprs seulement, quand vous aurez compris le propos de la discussion, vous pourrez intervenir et dispenser vos leons. 

Maintenant, je vous laisse discuter entre vous, les 3 professionnels de l'Islam... LuL





> PS : accessoirement, qualifier un anar situationniste comme chauve souris de suppt du FN est pour le moins cocasse. On est pleinement dans la psychiatrisation de l'opposition, grande spcialit des no-libraux et de leurs frres gauchistes.


La aussi, relis mon propos de base  moi, j'ai dis qu'il nous vomissait les hoax du FN, pas qu'il tait votant FN, c'est lui qui a dform cela dans ce sens par la suite. 

Et tre anar ou que sais-je d'autre, n'empche pas d'tre un ^$$* qui n'aime pas les trangers.

----------


## virginieh

> Effectivement, tu te trompes vu que tu sors compltement du contexte de la conversation, cette rponse tait destine  Chauve-Souris qui prtend tre un grand connaisseur des sciences religieuses de par son ducation via youtube.
> Que les jeunes regardent n'a rien  voir avec son expertise auto-proclame qu'il brandit pour donner du poids  ses allgations.


Et tu passes volontairement ou non a cot de mon argument.
Je ne dfends pas Chauve souris qui fait son ducation religieuse sur youtibe, je dis qu'il n'est certainement pas le seul  proceder ainsi.
Alors soit ce qu'ils racontent sur ces vidos c'est compltement n'importe quoi et la les thologistes musulmans devraient s'en inquiter et tout faire pour les corriger.
Soit ce n'est pas le cas et il y a tellement de libert d'interprtation qu'on peut tout aussi bien dire qu'il faut tuer tous les infidles ou que c'est une religion de paix et d'amour et c'est .. pratique.





> L'islam n'a pas de clerg, et donc pas de chef religieux.


A ce que j'avais compris il y a une multitude de chefs religieux les imams qui dirigent leur communaut.
Il y en a eu un recement qui tait mme aux centre d'un groupe terroriste, je suis loin de dire qu'ils sont tous comme a. 
Mais quand il y a au moins un et probablement plus de guide religieux puisque tu voudras pas que je parle de chef, qui prone activement la violence, on peut aussi se dire que le manque d'organisation et la libert d'interpretation permettent une dilution de la culpabilit qui est trs facile.




> Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de papes ou mme de prtres / curs / simples croyants, dnoncer, ou faire quoi que ce soit pour vraiment lutter contre la pdophilie chez les prtres catholiques,  part une excommunication tous les 10 ans.
> 
> Je ne connais pas du tout la Bible mais rien que ces faits me laissent dubitatif, non sur le contenu de la Bible elle-mme, mais sur la direction et l'usage que les chefs religieux font de leur mouvement.
> 
> 
> Bref, c'est pareil partout, on ne peut pas condamner toute une religion  cause des agissements d'une minuscule minorit. C'est ce que j'essai de faire comprendre aux 2 nergumnes depuis quelques jours.


Je suis compltement d'accord sur la premire partie
Pour ta conclusion par contre je dirais qu'on ne peux pas non plus ne pas non plus ne pas demander  ceux qui suivent une religion de ne pas exiger une transparence et surtout une sanction claire et nette de la minorit de leur membres qui commentent des exactions.
L'glise catholique en a commis un paquet (pendant les invasions colonialistes et les inquisitions, aprs la seconde guerre mondiale en protgeant des nazis, et comme tu l'as dit en fermant les yeux sur plusieurs cas de pdophilie).
Tu vois j'en rajoute mme sur celles que tu cites, et je ne prtends pas qu'aucune de ces exactions est moins rprhensible ou plus excusable que les autres.
Mais justement de plus en plus en France on exige clerg catholique de dnoncer ces prtres pdophiles, c'est loin d'tre gagn mais la socit franaise a de plus en plus cette exigence la. Pourquoi a te choquerait qu'on aie la mme envers les islamiste ?

Par contre a me choque quand on voque et sinquite des dviances  autour d'un culte leur dfenseurs au lieu de chercher des solutions audites dviances disent ouais mais les autres ont commis/commentent encore d'autres crimes.
2 crimes ne forment pas une bonne action encore moins que l'un excuse l'autre.
Et honntement je suis encore plus inquite en temps qu'athe qui connais rien  l'islam quand on te parle des exactions de fanatique de la religion islamique que ton premier rflexe c'est juste de dire "ouais mais chez les autres y a des vilains aussi !"

----------


## Marco46

> C'est naturel, l'islam n'est pas une religion simple  apprhender avec une vision unique des choses, n'ayant pas de clrg, chacun est laiss  son interprtation, choisie parmis celles des rudits.


En effet, prendre le Coran comme un bloc monolithique avec une seule interprtation possible c'est vraiment tre au ras des pquerettes. Je sais que c'est difficile  concevoir mais j'ai dj pris l'apro avec des musulmans qui boivent de l'alcool. Et oui. Pour eux il est conseill de ne pas boire d'alcool mais il n'y a pas d'interdits. Pour d'autres c'est interdit rigoureusement.

Certains imams expliquent galement qu'il est interdit de parler au nom de Dieu et que par consquent le Coran n'est pas la parole de Dieu, mais la parole de Dieu retranscrite par les hommes ce qui fait une diffrence monumentale.

Bref, le problme c'est que les Occidentaux appliquent leur grille de lecture souvent base sur le catholicisme (respect strict de la hirarchie), ou le protestantisme (respect strict des textes) sur un item qui ne peut pas tre interprt correctement avec cette grille.

Il y a quelques mois j'tais tomb sur des vidos d'un imam (de Villejuif je crois mais pas certain) qui est thologien, historien et linguiste (le mec est docteur, c'est pas Jo le clodo hein), il est assez jeune, fin de trentaine dbut quadra. Et vraiment c'est trs intressant  couter, il prend des passages du Coran et les mets en perspective avec l'histoire ET la langue arabe galement dans sa perspective historique. Et il montre que le sens des mots ayant changs il y a pas mal d'interprtations qui se veulent littrales (le salafisme par exemple) mais qui sont fausses mme lorsqu'on les prends au premier degr parce que les lecteurs lisent avec le sens des mots du XXIme sicle sans connaitre le sens des mots historique avec lesquels a t crit le texte. 

C'est assez hallucinant. 

Je crois que c'tait sur le passage  propos des hommes qui n'auraient pas le droit de serrer la main des femmes. Le mot utilis dans le passage du Coran a chang de sens depuis le moyen ge, avant il voulait dire embrasser (d'un point de vue sexuel) alors qu'aujourd'hui le mme mot signifier saluer. Et donc un passage qui dit en ralit que l'adultre est interdit est interprt par les littralistes ignorants de l'histoire de leur lange comme signifiant que les hommes ne doivent pas saluer les femmes.

----------


## virginieh

Merci Marco c'est exactement le genre de rponse que j'attendais pour m'aider  mieux comprendre les choses.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour ta conclusion par contre je dirais qu'on ne peux pas non plus ne pas non plus ne pas demander  ceux qui suivent une religion de ne pas exiger une transparence et surtout une sanction claire et nette de la minorit de leur membres qui commentent des exactions.


Mais ils ne font pas directement car ils ne peuvent rien faire...

Bien sr que quand tu demande  un musulman lambda ce qu'il pense des actions des terroristes, il va te dire qu'il condamne ces actions, mais il ne peut rien faire de plus. Justement du fait qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de chef religieux / de hirarchie. 

C'est pas comme les cathos, qui pourraient  la limite, crire en masse au Pape pour demander l'excommunication de tel ou tel prtre pdophile. Tu voudrais que les musulmans fassent quoi au juste ?

Ils n'ont pas plus de pouvoir que toi ou moi pour arrter un imam islamiste de prcher  l'autre bout du monde pour enjoindre les mecs  aller faire le djihad. 





> L'glise catholique en a commis un paquet (pendant les invasions colonialistes et les inquisitions, aprs la seconde guerre mondiale en protgeant des nazis, et comme tu l'as dit en fermant les yeux sur plusieurs cas de pdophilie).
> Tu vois j'en rajoute mme sur celles que tu cites, *et je ne prtends pas qu'aucune de ces exactions est moins rprhensible ou plus excusable que les autres.*


On est bien d'accord.





> Par contre a me choque quand on voque et sinquite des dviances  autour d'un culte leur dfenseurs au lieu de chercher des solutions audites dviances disent ouais mais les autres ont commis/commentent encore d'autres crimes.
> 2 crimes ne forment pas une bonne action encore moins que l'un excuse l'autre.
> 
> Et honntement je suis encore plus inquite en temps qu'athe qui connais rien  l'islam quand on te parle des exactions de fanatique de la religion islamique *que ton premier refflexe c'est juste de dire "ouais mais chez les autres y a des vilains aussi !"*


Relire mon message prcdent. 

Je ne dis pas "chez les autres il y a des mchants aussi", je dis "si vous mettez tous les musulmans dans le mme sac  cause des terroristes, alors faites pareil pour les autres religions (en prenant l'exemple des catholiques et des pdophiles)".

Si ils traitaient tout le monde pareil, ok. La ils font une diffrence entre les musulmans et les autres. Le problme est l.

Je rappelle qu'au dpart, j'ai ragis  a :




> Et tu "oublies" de parler de cette *invasion dlirante du tiers-monde* qui n'est, en aucun cas, un suppltif de main-d'oeuvre bon march puisqu'on n'en manque pas avec nos nationaux. Invasion qui va coter un max puisque *chaque "migrant" (terme choisi pour ne pas dire envahisseur)* est nourri, log, blanchi *et soign avec une cagnote d'argent de poche de surcrot*. Pas question d'un tel traitement pour nos sdf o chmeurs fin de droits o retraits sans presque rien comme retraite, comme votre serviteur.
> 
> les palo marxistes qui ne voit dans cette immigration qu'une main d'oeuvre  bas cot pour le patronat ont deux guerres de retard car le patronat a depuis longtemps cette main d'ouvre qualifie ou non qui ne lui cote pas cher (et presque rien avec les stagiaires) et *ces musulmans, illettrs pour la plupart*, n'ont nulle envie de travailler, si ce n'est en vase clos dans leur petit monde spar de la France et de ses lois.


Merci de m'indiquer o il est question d'islamistes / terroristes ou autres actes barbares ??

Donc ok, nos deux amis ont essay de se rattraper comme ils pouvaient, en noyant le poisson avec les terroristes, mais le propos de dpart, c'tait a.

----------


## virginieh

> C'est pas comme les cathos, qui pourraient  la limite, crire en masse au Pape pour demander l'excommunication de tel ou tel prtre pdophile. Tu voudrais que les musulmans fassent quoi au juste ?
> 
> Ils n'ont pas plus de pouvoir que toi ou moi pour arrter un imam islamiste de prcher  l'autre bout du monde pour enjoindre les mecs  aller faire le djihad.


https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F31979
"Tout contenu peut tre signal sur PHAROS s'il est contraire  la loi franaise. Il peut s'agir de pdophilie, incitation  la haine raciale, homophobie, apologie de crimes contre l'humanit, violences contre les personnes ou les animaux, apologie du terrorisme..."
Voila pour les contenus youtube ou autres vidos, assez facile  faire non ?
Les vidos peuvent ainsi tre enleves rapidement (elles seront remises ailleurs mais plus on rendra leur accs et leur persistance complique mieux a sera non ?

Pour les cas de tentatives d'embrigadement c'est effectivement plus compliqu de le faire reste que ceux qui poussent  faire le jihad peuvent tre interpells pour ces faits.

Il y en a qui le font, mais sans doute pas encore assez (par peur sans doute ou parce que a touche leur famille). mais justement si la majorit tait moins silencieuse, il y aurait moins de problmes

----------


## yildiz-online

> Soit ce n'est pas le cas et il y a tellement de libert d'interprtation qu'on peut tout aussi bien dire qu'il faut tuer tous les infidles ou que c'est une religion de paix et d'amour et c'est .. pratique.


C'est le cas, il y a notamment ce que l'on appelle les versets quivoques, qui ne feront jamais consensus, c'est une libert que nous avons, mais surtout un devoir, celui de parfaire la connaissance et de faire preuve de bon sens.
Ce sont ces derniers points qui ne sont pas respects par les manipulateurs.




> A ce que j'avais compris il y a une multitude de chefs religieux les imams qui dirigent leur communaut.


Dans la loi islamique, ils n'ont aucune autorit.
La seule autorit viendrait d'un calife qui allie autorit religieuse et politique, mais vu qu'on a pas eux aprs les 4 premires gnrations suivant la mort mort du prophte Mohammed (nomms les 4 califes bien guids), cela n'a plus cours aujourd'hui.




> Je suis compltement d'accord sur la premire partie
> Pour ta conclusion par contre je dirais qu'on ne peux pas non plus ne pas non plus ne pas demander  ceux qui suivent une religion de ne pas exiger une transparence et surtout une sanction claire et nette de la minorit de leur membres qui commentent des exactions.


En ce qui me concerne (et c'est uniquement mon point de vue personnel), tout simplement parce que leurs agissements ne refltent au aucun cas la vision de l'islam que je connais et donc que je suis compltement dtach d'eux.
Un peu comme si on demandait  la communaut vgtarienne de s'excuser parce qu'un groupuscule veggie a ouvert un resto o on peut  manger du chien.

Si je les condamne c'est en tant qu'tre humain, ce qui est la seule chose que j'ai de commun avec eux.

----------


## Zirak

> https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F31979
> "Tout contenu peut tre signal sur PHAROS s'il est contraire  la loi franaise. Il peut s'agir de pdophilie, incitation  la haine raciale, homophobie, apologie de crimes contre l'humanit, violences contre les personnes ou les animaux, apologie du terrorisme..."
> Voila pour les contenus youtube ou autres vidos, assez facile  faire non ?
> Les vidos peuvent ainsi tre enleves rapidement (elles seront remises ailleurs mais plus on rendra leur accs et leur persistance complique mieux a sera non ?


Mais a tout le monde peut le faire (enfin encore faut-il savoir que cela existe). Ce n'est pas spcialement qu'aux musulmans de l'utiliser quand cela concerne le terrorisme. Tu parlais du manque de condamnations / de ractions de la part des musulmans par rapport aux islamistes, je dis juste que, comme toi ou moi, aprs un attentat, ils ne peuvent pas faire grand chose de plus que dplorer le drame.




> Pour les cas de tentatives d'embrigadement c'est effectivement plus compliqu de jouer les balances reste que *ceux qui poussent  faire le jihad peuvent tre interpells pour ces faits.*


Pour ceux rsidant en France oui, mais la grosse majorit, elle est en Syrie et dans les pays alentours, c'est ceux qu'on essai dj d'arrter (avec les rsultats pourris qu'on connait), en allant leur bombarder la tronche.

Mais pour ceux rsidant en France, il n'y a pas besoin que tel musulman balance tel Imam ou tel autre islamiste. On a dj un nombre de fichs "S" long comme le bras, mais pas assez de moyens pour grer ces cas l. Pas loin de la totalit des attentats (voir la totalit) commis en France, l'ont t par des gens DEJA connus des services concerns. On savait qu'ils taient potentiellement dangereux mais on n'a rien fait (ce qui dmontre en plus que toutes les lois qui passent pour soit-disant lutter contre le terrorisme c'est de la foutaise).

----------


## ddoumeche

> En comparaison si, dans un public franais, je profre quelques vidences, c'est immdiatement l'anathme parce que je ne me soumets pas  la doxa vhicule par les patrons de presses aux ordres des Bilderberg et autres Goldman Sachs qui veulent l'anantissement ethnique et culturel, via le plan Kalergi, des peuples europens potentiellement trop subversifs.


Tu te prononces un peu vite l, sur le plan Kalergi. Est-ce que tu as lu son bouquin dj, _"Praktischer Idealismus"_ ? 
Par contre, que Goldman Sacht finance l'immigration illgale en Europe de l'ouest me semble vident, on a dj voqu le cas de monsieur Peter Sutherland, ex-patron de la susdite banque, avec un CV long comme mes deux bras. Qui plus est jsuite, donc catho, donc mchant et pdraste (car l'un ne va pas sans l'autre dans le cortex maci de nos chers lecteurs & lectrices).

En ce qui concerne les autorits religieuses islamiques, il y en existe plthores, ne serait-ce que les grands Muftis pour le sunnisme. Et  ce propos, le grand Mufti de Damas a dclar que les Rohingyas taient un risque pour la scurit de l'Inde, et que celle ne devait pas accepter leur prsence. Il faut dire que les malheureux sont noyauts par deux groupes terroristes, le Harakah al-Yaqin et le Jamat-ul-Mujahideen (qui a fait allgeance au Calife de Daesh). Ces groupes ayant rcemment commis plusieurs attentats, culminant fin aout de cette anne avec une attaque des postes de l'arme et de la police, qui fit 71 morts.

La raction de l'arme birmane ne se fit pas attendre, et immdiatement on entendit les cris des ottomans hurlant au gnocide, et relayant moultes photos (qui n'avaient souvent rien  voir)

Notons que la province birmane est, comme par hasard, traverse par un oloduc aboutissant ... en Chine. Il se pourrait bien l que nous ayons affaire  un n-ime conflit entre Washington et ses comptiteurs par islamistes interposs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne dfends pas Chauve souris qui fait son ducation religieuse sur youtibe, je dis qu'il n'est certainement pas le seul  proceder ainsi.


Sur YouTube il y a des mauvaises choses mais il y a galement des bonnes choses.
De plus on peut multiplier les sources et comparer les avis.

Moi perso j'ai dj cout le Sheikh Imran Hosein :
Imran Nazar Hosein

J'avais trouv certaines de ces interventions intressantes.

----------


## virginieh

> Sur YouTube il y a des mauvaises choses mais il y a galement des bonnes choses.
> De plus on peut multiplier les sources et comparer les avis.


Puisque de toute faon on est loin du sujet initial, autant revenir  un sujet qui se rapproche de l'informatique, malheureusement sur youtube c'est difficile de comparer des avis parce que des que tu vois une video il ne te suggere que celle qui vont dans e mme sens.
Du coup tu vas tre pouss  voir des vidos de plus en plus extrme sur n'importe quel sujet d'opinion, et pour voir une opinion contraire, il faudra que tu fasse l'effort de faire une recherche active et pousse  pour avoir des opinions plus neutres ou opposes.
Et c'est donc un effort, conscient et volontaire, 3 raisons pour que 99.99% des gens ne le fassent pas

----------


## yolle

> Sur YouTube il y a des mauvaises choses mais il y a galement des bonnes choses.


C'est bien ce que je disais, le Porno c'est bien ... et les recettes de cuisine, pas la mme utilit, mais c'est bien aussi. Vive le E-learning.  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais ils ne font pas directement car ils ne peuvent rien faire...
> 
> Bien sr que quand tu demande  un musulman lambda ce qu'il pense des actions des terroristes, il va te dire qu'il condamne ces actions, mais il ne peut rien faire de plus. Justement du fait qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de chef religieux / de hirarchie. 
> 
> C'est pas comme les cathos, qui pourraient  la limite, crire en masse au Pape pour demander l'excommunication de tel ou tel prtre pdophile. Tu voudrais que les musulmans fassent quoi au juste ?
> 
> Ils n'ont pas plus de pouvoir que toi ou moi pour arrter un imam islamiste de prcher  l'autre bout du monde pour enjoindre les mecs  aller faire le djihad.


Juste sur ce point, quand, dans une mosque, un imam prche pour un islam radical, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il ne le fait que sachant que toutes les personnes prsentes sont radicalises. Pourquoi, un type sortant de ce prche et se disant, j'aime pas trop son discours  l'imam, n'irait pas signaler  la police ou  la prfecture ce genre de propos ?

----------


## Marco46

> Juste sur ce point, quand, dans une mosque, un imam prche pour un islam radical, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il ne le fait que sachant que toutes les personnes prsentes sont radicalises. Pourquoi, un type sortant de ce prche et se disant, j'aime pas trop son discours  l'imam, n'irait pas signaler  la police ou  la prfecture ce genre de propos ?


Ben comment crois-tu que les imams qui se sont fait kick de France ces derniers temps ont t reprs par la police ? 

Je ne me souviens plus dans quel documentaire j'ai vu a mais j'avais vu des agents du renseignement intrieur (ou de je sais plus quel organisme de police) qui expliquaient qu'il y a eu un changement de mentalit chez les pratiquants depuis le 13 novembre. Avant ils ne disaient rien, dsormais ils ont des imams et autres responsables de mosques qui font des signalements  la police de personnes qu'ils voient se radicaliser et de mme des fidles qui vont  la police dnoncer des imams qui ont un discours trop radical.

C'est encore faible, mais avant yavait rien du tout, et dsormais a commence  se faire trs trs discrtement. a montre bien un changement de mentalit. Par contre a ne se dit pas parce que a reste trs mal vu et dangereux pour les informateurs.

Autre truc, ils ont aussi beaucoup de dnonciations compltement calomnieuses, pour carter un conjoint / mari trop pesant par exemple. 

Du coup voil a cre des brches pour les cons.

----------


## Zirak

> Juste sur ce point, quand, dans une mosque, un imam prche pour un islam radical, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il ne le fait que sachant que toutes les personnes prsentes sont radicalises. Pourquoi, un type sortant de ce prche et se disant, j'aime pas trop son discours  l'imam, n'irait pas signaler  la police ou  la prfecture ce genre de propos ?


Qui te dit que personne ne le fait ? 

D'aprs toi, comment on sait que tel ou tel Imam a un discours radical ou non ? Et comment certains se retrouvent fichs ? Tu crois vraiment que ce n'est QUE grce  nos services de renseignements qui bien entendu, surveillent TOUS les Imams de France et de Navarre ? ^^

Aprs savoir qu'il prche une radicalisation, c'est une chose, encore faut-il agir derrire. Et on en revient  ce que je disais plus tt, le problme n'est pas tellement l'identification, mais le manque de moyens pour agir derrire. Si on avait eu suffisamment de moyens pour grer les gens dj fichs, on aurait pu viter facilement plus de la moiti des attentats qui ont frapp la France ces dernires annes.

C'est pour cela que toutes les lois de surveillance et autres, c'est du flan, les radicaliss, on en connait dj un bon paquet, quel intrt (en dehors du fait de surveiller TOUS les franais) de passer ces lois, pour identifier X milliers de mecs en plus, si on ne sait dj pas grer les X milliers dj identifis ?

----------


## yildiz-online

> Juste sur ce point, quand, dans une mosque, un imam prche pour un islam radical, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il ne le fait que sachant que toutes les personnes prsentes sont radicalises. Pourquoi, un type sortant de ce prche et se disant, j'aime pas trop son discours  l'imam, n'irait pas signaler  la police ou  la prfecture ce genre de propos ?


Probablement parce que, malgr l'ampleur que a semble avoir, cela reste assez rare (mais les consquences sont normes, a on est bien d'accord).
Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais entendu de tels discours dans une mosque, loin de moi l'ide de dire que a n'existe pas, mais il est possible que a se fasse effectivement en lieux ferms avec uniquement des ttes connues.

Maintenant si tu n'y crois pas, rien ne t'empche d'aller dans une mosque random, le seul prrequis c'est d'enlever ses chaussures, tu pourras vrifier par toi mme(et si tu en trouves et les fais virer, ce sera trs bien).

----------


## LSMetag

> Et pourquoi on commence pas par a, plutt que par facilit les licenciements ? Former les gens, a doit quand mme plus favoriser les embauches que plafonner les licenciements abusifs non ? 
> 
> Ah bah oui, car niveau patronat, c'est le Medef qui discute avec Macron, et si tu penses que le Medef se soucis autant des TPE / PME, que des grosses multinationales, ce n'est mme plus de la crdulit  ce niveau l...


C'est loin, mais pour revenir  la formation, c'est le prochain gros chantier de Macron. Aprs ce sera celui du chmage. Puis de la retraite. En gros c'est un tout dont la loi travail n'est que la premire tape.
Il est trop tt pour se prononcer dfinitivement. 

Le Medef de Gattaz est en effet Pro-Multinationales. Gattaz est la caricature du patron " l'ancienne" qui ne pense qu'au pognon, et pas aux gens. Mme si je n'ai jamais apprci le Medef, c'tait dj plus clean avec Laurence Parisot. 
Heureusement le MEDEF n'est pas le seul interlocuteur ct entreprises. Il y a par exemple galement la CGPME, et d'autres, qui n'ont pas forcment moins de poids que le MEDEF.

Les grandes entreprises riches qui perdent (presque toujours et avec raison) aux prudhommes ne vont rien changer. Elles seront peut-tre un peu plus riches, mais elles continueront comme elles l'ont toujours fait, peu importent les lois, vu que ce qu'elles payaient dj tait une paille par rapport  ce que a leur rapportait. Rien de tel qu'un bon scandale sanitaire pour rellement affaiblir un grand groupe (qui fera tout pour publier de fausses tudes scientifiques, avec pots de vins et ghost-writing). 

Mais ce n'est pas du tout pareil avec les PME qui dpendent vraiment de leurs salaris (de la qualit de ceux-ci aussi), sont trs sensibles aux changements de conjecture, et sont en construction (donc ont plus de raisons d'embaucher). Le plafonnement saute dans pas mal de cas, lis aux discriminations, harclements, pressions,...

----------


## GPPro

> Sur YouTube il y a des mauvaises choses mais il y a galement des bonnes choses.
> De plus on peut multiplier les sources et comparer les avis.
> 
> Moi perso j'ai dj cout le Sheikh Imran Hosein :
> Imran Nazar Hosein
> 
> J'avais trouv certaines de ces interventions intressantes.


En parlant de ces merveilleux canaux d'information que sont youtube et autres sites ouaibe et maintenant que Donnie est au pouvoir et qu'il  a pu faire le grand mnage, on en est o du pizzagate ???

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> Le Medef de Gattaz est en effet Pro-Multinationales. Gattaz est la caricature du patron " l'ancienne" qui ne pense qu'au pognon, et pas aux gens. Mme si je n'ai jamais apprci le Medef, c'tait dj plus clean avec Laurence Parisot. 
> Heureusement le MEDEF n'est pas le seul interlocuteur ct entreprises. Il y a par exemple galement la CGPME, et d'autres, qui n'ont pas forcment moins de poids que le MEDEF.
> (...)
> Mais ce n'est pas du tout pareil avec les PME qui dpendent vraiment de leurs salaris (de la qualit de ceux-ci aussi), sont trs sensibles aux changements de conjecture, et sont en construction (donc ont plus de raisons d'embaucher). Le plafonnement saute dans pas mal de cas, lis aux discriminations, harclements, pressions,...


C'est sr que certains patrons de PME/PMI sont de vrais patrons :




> Dans notre entreprise, il y a toujours eu un management participatif , explique-t-il. Et dajouter :  Nos collaborateurs travaillent depuis des semaines, des mois et mme des annes, pour certains. Ils se sont investis pour fonder et faire fleurir la socit. Il est donc tout  fait logique quon partage les bnfices .
> 
>  Dans notre socit occidentale, les managers sont bien souvent gocentriques. Dans les start-up, on voit quon recherche  tirer le maximum avant de revendre. Mais ce nest pas notre philosophie , poursuit modestement le patron.
> 
>  Si vous voulez prenniser une entreprise, il faut savoir faire preuve dempathie et daltruisme. Cela nest pas incompatible avec le fait dengendrer des bnfices , ajoute-t-il, chiffres  lappui.


Source : http://www.20minutes.fr/lyon/2145751...euros-salaries
_Lyon: Un patron gnreux reverse 1,6 million deuros  ses salaris_


Et a me rappelle un certain Mark Shuttleworth (Canonical / Ubuntu actuellement) en 2004 :



> Mark Shuttleworth, 26 ans, a vendu sa socit dinformatique. Puis il a offert 1 million de FF au jardinier et autant  chacun de ses 57 employs, dont certains venaient tout juste darriver dans lentreprise. Ctait une quipe formidable, a dclar le jeune Sud-Africain, qui a offert, dans un mme lan, un auto-radio  sa petite amie.


Source : https://www.courrierinternational.co...0/merci-patron
_Merci patron | Courrier international_


Vous avez des exemples comme a de SSII / ESN , clients finaux, PME/PMI pour le personnel IT ?  ::calim2::

----------


## yolle

> C'est loin, mais pour revenir  la formation, c'est le prochain gros chantier de Macron. Aprs ce sera celui du chmage. Puis de la retraite. En gros c'est un tout dont la loi travail n'est que la premire tape.
> Il est trop tt pour se prononcer dfinitivement.


sauf que la loi travail tait SA priorit. Cela n'a jamais march dans aucun pays europens, le chmage n'a jamais reculer grce  a, c'est toujours d'autres facteurs qui ont fiat reculer le chmage dans ces pays.La loi travail ne donnera que plus de prcarit, c'est tout.




> Le Medef de Gattaz est en effet Pro-Multinationales. Gattaz est la caricature du patron " l'ancienne" qui ne pense qu'au pognon, et pas aux gens.


Srieusement, tu as l'impression que les choses ont changs pour les employs ?. Effectivement ca  chang, plus de pognon pour les actionnaires/patrons et plus de prcarit (pardon flexibilit) pour les autres.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est loin, mais pour revenir  la formation, c'est le prochain gros chantier de Macron. Aprs ce sera celui du chmage. Puis de la retraite. En gros c'est un tout dont la loi travail n'est que la premire tape.
> Il est trop tt pour se prononcer dfinitivement.


Je ritre ma question prsente dans la citation de mon message ( laquelle tu ne peux bien vident pas rpondre, n'tant pas  la place des concerns) :

si tout cela est prvu, pourquoi ne pas commencer par son chantier sur les formations, et/ou celui sur le chmage afin de justement anticiper et mettre en place des choses pour les futurs "victimes" de la loi travail ? 

Pourquoi commencer par ce qui va faire de la casse pour ensuite, peut-tre si on n'est pas trop avanc dans le mandat, et qu'il reste assez d'argent, mettre en place des solutions pour "rparer", et avoir X centaines / milliers / plus,  de franais dans la merde pendant ce temps l ?

Soit faut tre un peu con, soit il y a d'autres intrts en jeu, et on en revient  notre "ami" Gattaz et au MEDEF.

----------


## Grogro

Analyse des ordonnances Macron sur le site Contrepoints, site libral ultra politiquement correct, trs trs pense unique : https://www.contrepoints.org/2017/07...ce-entreprises

Analyse plutt pose sur un site plutt habitu aux envoles lyriques trollesques. Et pour une fois, je suis relativement en accord avec leur analyse.

Plus virulente celle-ci : https://www.contrepoints.org/2017/06...-dentreprendre

Et vue par les DRH : http://www.latribune.fr/economie/fra...le-743156.html

Et un enseignement important, reconnu donc par les acteurs sur le terrain :

"Ainsi, sur la ncessit de "scuriser les relations de travail" pour donner confiance aux entreprises et les inciter  recruter. E&P, comme d'autres, estime pourtant que* "le facteur dterminant d'une dcision d'embauche au niveau micro-conomique reste le besoin li  l'activit, le carnet de commandes"*.

----------


## LSMetag

> Analyse des ordonnances Macron sur le site Contrepoints, site libral ultra politiquement correct, trs trs pense unique : https://www.contrepoints.org/2017/07...ce-entreprises
> 
> "Ainsi, sur la ncessit de "scuriser les relations de travail" pour donner confiance aux entreprises et les inciter  recruter. E&P, comme d'autres, estime pourtant que* "le facteur dterminant d'une dcision d'embauche au niveau micro-conomique reste le besoin li  l'activit, le carnet de commandes"*.


En gnral c'est le cas. Mais il y a des cas diffrents. 

1) Pour les artisants qui veulent un peu d'aide 
2) Les rcentes startup/PME qui souhaitent se dvelopper et investir. 
3) La cration de nouveaux mtiers, qui demande de l'investissement.
4) Lorsque le besoin li  l'activit est ponctuel, comme pour le tourisme.

----------


## LSMetag

> Je ritre ma question prsente dans la citation de mon message ( laquelle tu ne peux bien vident pas rpondre, n'tant pas  la place des concerns) :
> 
> si tout cela est prvu, pourquoi ne pas commencer par son chantier sur les formations, et/ou celui sur le chmage afin de justement anticiper et mettre en place des choses pour les futurs "victimes" de la loi travail ? 
> 
> Pourquoi commencer par ce qui va faire de la casse pour ensuite, peut-tre si on n'est pas trop avanc dans le mandat, et qu'il reste assez d'argent, mettre en place des solutions pour "rparer", et avoir X centaines / milliers / plus,  de franais dans la merde pendant ce temps l ?
> 
> Soit faut tre un peu con, soit il y a d'autres intrts en jeu, et on en revient  notre "ami" Gattaz et au MEDEF.


Question pertinente en effet. L'ordre aurait pu (d ?) tre diffrent, comme tu le soulignes  juste titre. Il y a sans doute des pressions Europennes (la France est dans les radars de l'UE) et aussi un peu de frustration du dernier quinquennat avec la loi El-Khomery. Des aides  la mobilit seraient souhaitables galement.

Les pays comme l'Angleterre et l'Allemagne ont fait le choix du plein emploi prcaire, parfois sous-pay  cause du chmage partiel, mais avec la possibilit d'avoir plusieurs jobs.
Ca conomise sur l'assurance chmage. Et a semble malgr tout efficace, puisque les gens veulent migrer l-bas.
Au final l'Allemagne est devenu le pays qui commande  tous. Et l'Angleterre peut se permettre un Brexit.

Sachant que contrairement  nous l'Allemagne est un pays vieillissant, c'est nous qui pourrions ensuite prendre les rnes de l'Europe.

Petite remarque : La rforme sur la formation est dj sur les rails, donc presque simultane avec la loi travail. Donc elles seront appliques pratiquement en mme temps.

----------


## Chauve souris

> Je ritre ma question prsente dans la citation de mon message ( laquelle tu ne peux bien vident pas rpondre, n'tant pas  la place des concerns) :
> 
> si tout cela est prvu, pourquoi ne pas commencer par son chantier sur les formations, et/ou celui sur le chmage afin de justement anticiper et mettre en place des choses pour les futurs "victimes" de la loi travail ? 
> 
> Pourquoi commencer par ce qui va faire de la casse pour ensuite, peut-tre si on n'est pas trop avanc dans le mandat, et qu'il reste assez d'argent, mettre en place des solutions pour "rparer", et avoir X centaines / milliers / plus,  de franais dans la merde pendant ce temps l ?
> 
> Soit faut tre un peu con, soit il y a d'autres intrts en jeu, et on en revient  notre "ami" Gattaz et au MEDEF.


S'en foutent complet de la formation ! Puisqu'au contraire les seuls jobs disponibles sont des jobs bas de gamme. Ce sont les gens ayant une qualification professionnelle ou gnrale qui sont le plus touch. Il est d'ailleurs bien connu qu'il faut dissimuler son cursus pour dgotter un petit boulot sinon on n'est pas pris. Observ par exprience personnelle et aussi chez les autres.

Autre point : le patronat, dans ses spcialits techniques, veut que ce soit l'ducnat qui forme ses petits robots. C'est une vieille lune d'ailleurs(1). le MEDEF a toujours dtest que l'on donne une connaissance universitaire qui risque de se retourner contre lui en conomie, sociologie, philosophie, etc. Il voudrait que sa formation technique dont il a besoin le soit, au frais des contribuables, au lieu que ce soit les botes qui l'assume. Dans mes jeunes annes les secteurs pros que j'ai frquent, que ce soit la Scurit Sociale, la Banque ou la Pharmacie, il y avait une formation interne, gnralement de qualit, qui tait prise en charge par les botes elles-mmes.

(1) l'utilitarisme capitalisme ou la connaissance aristocratique fut l'un des dbats qui avaient anim les universits dans les annes 68, en particulier  Nanterre.

----------


## LSMetag

On parle beaucoup du fait que ce qui va crer les embauches c'est le carnet de commande *sur les produits/services existants*.
L'autre point est la *cration de nouveaux carnets  remplir*. A force de n'avoir rien de nouveau  offrir, c'est finalement la concurrence trangre qui bouffe ce qu'on propose dj ou cre les nouveaux besoins que l'on ne remplit pas.

Il faut bosser sur les 2 tableaux. Cette loi (et ce qui va suivre) est surtout utile pour le 2me cas de figure, qui  mon avis va pendant un temps supplanter le premier cas. La transition vers de nouveaux mtiers, de nouveaux produits.
Il faut bien se former aux nouveaux mtiers. Et pour les dvelopper, c'est surtout les petites botes et startups qui le font, et qui doivent embaucher.

Il y a la politique de l'offre et la politique de la demande. Aucune des 2 ne fonctionne seule.

----------


## LSMetag

> S'en foutent complet de la formation ! Puisqu'au contraire les seuls jobs disponibles sont des jobs bas de gamme. Ce sont les gens ayant une qualification professionnelle ou gnrale qui sont le plus touch. Il est d'ailleurs bien connu qu'il faut dissimuler son cursus pour dgotter un petit boulot sinon on n'est pas pris. Observ par exprience personnelle et aussi chez les autres.
> 
> Autre point : le patronat, dans ses spcialits techniques, veut que ce soit l'ducnat qui forme ses petits robots. C'est une vieille lune d'ailleurs(1). le MEDEF a toujours dtest que l'on donne une connaissance universitaire qui risque de se retourner contre lui en conomie, sociologie, philosophie, etc. Il voudrait que sa formation technique dont il a besoin le soit, au frais des contribuables, au lieu que ce soit les botes qui l'assume. Dans mes jeunes annes les secteurs pros que j'ai frquent, que ce soit la Scurit Sociale, la Banque ou la Pharmacie, il y avait une formation interne, gnralement de qualit, qui tait prise en charge par les botes elles-mmes.
> 
> (1) l'utilitarisme capitalisme ou la connaissance aristocratique fut l'un des dbats qui avaient anim les universits dans les annes 68, en particulier  Nanterre.


Petite exception (ou pas ?) : Ma bote qui m'offre trs souvent des formations internes, que l'on pointe en tant que "Journes Formation". C'est en plus videmment des formations sur le tas avec les nouveaux projets tous les 3/4 mois utilisant toujours de nouvelles technos.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sachant que contrairement  nous l'Allemagne est un pays vieillissant, c'est nous qui pourrions ensuite prendre les rnes de l'Europe.


Que la France prenne les rnes de l'UE  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf::

----------


## yolle

> le patronat, dans ses spcialits techniques, veut que ce soit l'ducnat qui forme ses petits robots. .... Il voudrait que sa formation technique dont il a besoin le soit, au frais des contribuables, au lieu que ce soit les botes qui l'assume.


On est bien d'accord la dessus, Daprs le MEDEF/SYNTEC, c'est  lducation Nationale ou a ltat de payer pour former les gens. Ils ne veulent pas de gens DUQUES, ils veulent des gens FORMES. Pour ce qui est du Syntec, ils se contenteraient d'un peu/trs-peu de cours (survol) de modlisation/architecture/rseau et tout le reste en TP/cours : Java, Javascript, php ... (suivant les modes du moment). Le reste des cours, ils en ont rien  foutre. Comme la plupart de leurs postes ne consistent qu'a 'Pisser de la ligne'.

----------


## Grogro

Une nouvelle illustration des dangers de la loi travail avec la culture de travail franaise : http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/2147...gasin-renvoyee

----------


## Chauve souris

> Une nouvelle illustration des dangers de la loi travail avec la culture de travail franaise : http://www.20minutes.fr/societe/2147...gasin-renvoyee


Elle a du avoir de la claustrophobie et elle a paniqu. Mais cela n'aurait du relever que de la remontrance. 

a me rappelle un gag qui m'tait arriv lorsque je travaillais au Crdit Lyonnais pendant les vacances. Je mettais sous enveloppe des petits papiers mais, comme il n'y avait pas de place au RdC j'tais install, avec un petit bureau, dans la salle des coffres au sous-sol. Lieu peinard et pas trs frquent. J'tais dans un recoin au fond donc pas visible. Et puis j'entends un gros klong sourd et, le temps que je ralise, j'tais enferm et la porte d'une salle des coffres c'est comme celle d'une super cocotte minute. "Merde les cons, ils m'ont enferm" m'criai-je. Je cherchais alors dans ma petite tte comment prvenir de mon infortune. J'avais bien un tlphone mais je ne savais pas le numro pour basculer sur la ligne extrieure. Il faudrait ttonner. Mon but tant simplement d'appeler les poulets afin qu'ils prviennent le chef d'agence de mon infortune. Mais, au bout d'une demi-heure, la porte s'ouvrit et je vis le chef d'agence avec des flics nantis de mitraillettes. "Pas bien utiles ces ustensiles", leur dis-je, "mais merci quand mme de m'avoir libr sans caution". le chef m'expliqua que quand la porte tait referme il se dclenchait automatiquement un magntophone qui transmettait alors tout bruit au service central. Un chat s'tait dj trouv enferm et avait mis de retentissants miaou. Je me dis que, si je me savais enregistr, j'aurais pu prononcer une parole historique du genre "un grand enfermement pour l'homme, un petit dtail pour l'humanit". Mais mon chef ne m'a fait aucun reproche bien que j'avouais ne pas avoir fait attention  l'heure. Et puis j'avais amus les poulets et "c'est pas tous les jours qu'ils rigolent, parole, parole" aurait dit Brassens.

----------


## ddoumeche

> On est bien d'accord la dessus, Daprs le MEDEF/SYNTEC, c'est  lducation Nationale ou a ltat de payer pour former les gens. Ils ne veulent pas de gens DUQUES, ils veulent des gens FORMES. Pour ce qui est du Syntec, ils se contenteraient d'un peu/trs-peu de cours (survol) de modlisation/architecture/rseau et tout le reste en TP/cours : Java, Javascript, php ... (suivant les modes du moment). Le reste des cours, ils en ont rien  foutre. Comme la plupart de leurs postes ne consistent qu'a 'Pisser de la ligne'.


En quoi est-ce un problme ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En quoi est-ce un problme ?


L'ducation nationale n'a pas vocation  former les lves  un mtier, mais  leur donner un socle commun de connaissances ( franais, maths, histoire, go, sciences, apprentissage d'une seconde langue) et de leur donner les bagages suffisants pour dchiffrer, comprendre, analyser, bref rflchir par eux-mme. Tout le contraire de ce que souhaite le patronat. L'apprentissage d'un mtier vient aprs tout a. Soit dans les tudes suprieures (filires longues), soit dans des tablissements spcialiss (filires courtes). 

Le patronat prfre avoir de la main d'uvre qualifie dans un domaine, mais qui ne remette pas en cause l'ordre tablit. 

Pour l'instant, le patronat gagne haut la main...  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ben aprs a dpend.
Il y a les formations en alternance, qui sont trs difficile puisqu'en plus de faire les tudes normales, il faut rellement bosser.
L le but c'est clairement d'tre prt pour le monde du travail.
C'est aussi pour a qu'il y a des stages dans beaucoup de formations.
Il y a aussi des filires pro.

Moi perso, j'ai fais un Master est on all trs loin dans le thorique (compilateur, test, preuve, algorithme, etc).
On a vu des trucs qui serviront jamais dans l'entreprise, mais qui sont sympa  connatre quand mme.

----------


## Marco46

> En quoi est-ce un problme ?


Pareil que Jon, je rajouterais qu'en plus a donne des informaticiens incomptents  peine capable de dmarrer un projet depuis une feuille blanche. Je trouve le niveau moyen du junior lambda effrayant, si tu leur dis pas dans quel fichier pisser leur code ils sont perdus et sorti du mode dev ya plus personne. Aucune vision globale, pas de formation  la qualit, pas de formation  la testabilit (ou alors vraiment superficielle). 

Mais j'tais bien pareil hein faut pas se leurrer, les employeurs oublient un peu vite que la comptence c'est le produit de la connaissance et de l'exprience. Et on parle pas de 6 mois d'xp. Le jeunisme et les SS2I dans nos mtiers sont des cancers.

----------


## yolle

> L'ducation nationale n'a pas vocation  former les lves  un mtier, mais  leur donner un socle commun de connaissances ( franais, maths, histoire, go, sciences, apprentissage d'une seconde langue) et de leur donner les bagages suffisants pour dchiffrer, comprendre, analyser, bref rflchir par eux-mme. Tout le contraire de ce que souhaite le patronat. L'apprentissage d'un mtier vient aprs tout a. Soit dans les tudes suprieures (filires longues), soit dans des tablissements spcialiss (filires courtes). 
> 
> Le patronat prfre avoir de la main d'uvre qualifie dans un domaine, mais qui ne remette pas en cause l'ordre tablit. 
> 
> Pour l'instant, le patronat gagne haut la main...


C est d'autant plus vrai dans les SSII, si tu developpes avec tel ou tel produit tu vas tre condamn  ne faire que ca sans possibilit de faire autre chose. Les SSII pourraient prendre des bac + 2 pour des postes de dveloppeurs purs mais comme le produit qu'elles vendent c'est le pretataire et comme la facturation est plus forte pour un bac +5 que pour un Bac +2, elle rclame du bac +5 ... le presta est condamn  devenir rapidement obsolte. C'est pour ca aussi que le Syntec parle de pnurie. Il faut de viande fraiche pour alimenter leurs systme.

----------


## Grogro

Article datant de la prcdente loi travail, illustrant l'impratif de sortir de la socit de comptition individuelle et d'entrer dans l're de la collaboration et de la confiance. Valeurs taboues jusqu'en 2008, devenues dominantes depuis... pour notre gnration : http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...5992_3232.html

----------


## Chauve souris

> Article datant de la prcdente loi travail, illustrant l'impratif de sortir de la socit de comptition individuelle et d'entrer dans l're de la collaboration et de la confiance. Valeurs taboues jusqu'en 2008, devenues dominantes depuis... pour notre gnration : http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...5992_3232.html


Trs bon article qui va dans le sens de ce que j'ai pu observer autour de moi : la dgradation des relations humaines (donc incluant celle du travail) par la vachardise. Le rappel  l'poque de la collaboration va bien dans ce sens. Pompidou, tout en tant, lui aussi, issu de la banque Rothschild parlait d'une "poque o les franais ne s'aimaient pas", mais a continue dans cette ambiance. Ma mre qui a pass toute sa vie la Scu et qui y tait chef de centre racontait que de relations collaboratives entre ses collgues qui s'aidaient entre eux quand un centre avait une surcharge de travail on tait pass, sous ordre d'une direction acquises  ces ides comptitives,  la concurrence qui devait tre le modle dans les nouvelles relations des chefs de centre entre eux. "il tait tant que je parte  la retraite", me disait-elle, "je ne supportais plus cette nouvelle ambiance".

D'un point de vue tout btement fonctionnel on constate qu'introduire de l'entropie dans un systme (frictions) ne peut produire que de la perte de rentabilit relle. Rejoignant par l ce qu'avait dvelopp Viviane Forrester dans son livre "L'horreur conomique" dont le titre tait une citation de Rimbaud.

Observ depuis 10.000 km et ce depuis 5 ans, je constate que la mentalit des franais ne s'arrange pas. Ils dtestent tout et n'importe quoi tout en tant incapable de mener la moindre action collective sur ce qu'ils rprouvent ( part tomber dans l'hystrie anti-homosexuelle de la "manif pour tous"). Les syndicats concdent  leur base de faire quelques manifs trane savates tout en ayant appel  voter Macron. Quant  la jeunesse qui devrait tre le fer de lance d'une rvolte d'autant plus qu'elle en est la gnration sacrifie ne s'intresse qu' sa drogue et  sa petite musique. Pour le reste a reste au niveau zro de la dmerde individuelle aggrav par le fait qu'ils ne vivent qu'entre eux dans leur troite tranche d'ge. Eux a serait le "syndrome de Stockholm" car ils adorent ces "migrants" qui sont aussi leurs pourvoyeurs de came. Et les ains, eux, sont dans "la mentalit du larbin"  dtester les "assists"  530 EUR par mois et nullement les super patrons assists, eux, au centuple. et faisant un fric scandaleux par des "plans sociaux" et des "dgraissages" comme ils disent dans ce petit monde.

Et je ne vois rien qui puisse aller dans l'inversion de ce phnomne, une sorte de matire tourbillonnant autour d'un trou noir et y descendant inexorablement. Toutes les bonnes formules marxistes sont caduques pour cette poque depuis "une tincelle peut mettre le feu  toute la plaine" jusqu' la plus sociologique "les conditions subjectives entrainent les conditions objectives".

Heu ! Gourance ! C'est le contraire : ce sont les conditions objectives (la dgradation des conditions de vie) qui provoquent les conditions subjectives (la prise de conscience et la rvolte) et non l'inverse.

Vae victis !

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'ducation nationale n'a pas vocation  former les lves  un mtier, mais  leur donner un socle commun de connaissances ( franais, maths, histoire, go, sciences, apprentissage d'une seconde langue) et de leur donner les bagages suffisants pour dchiffrer, comprendre, analyser, bref rflchir par eux-mme. Tout le contraire de ce que souhaite le patronat. L'apprentissage d'un mtier vient aprs tout a. Soit dans les tudes suprieures (filires longues), soit dans des tablissements spcialiss (filires courtes). 
> 
> Le patronat prfre avoir de la main d'uvre qualifie dans un domaine, mais qui ne remette pas en cause l'ordre tablit. 
> 
> Pour l'instant, le patronat gagne haut la main...


30 ans que j'entends cela... au final l'lve incapable de penser par lui mme l'est tout autant qu'avant sauf qu'il tait plus dbrouillard.

----------


## Chauve souris

> 30 ans que j'entends cela... au final l'lve incapable de penser par lui mme l'est tout autant qu'avant sauf qu'il tait plus dbrouillard.


Je nuancerais ce propos sur l'origine plus que sur le rsultat. Il y a 30 ans (et mme plus) un lve n'tait pas tout seul  penser, il discutait avec ses petits camarades. Pour ma part c'tait mon cas et un garon m'avait fait dcouvrir Albert Camus quand j'avais 15 ans, un autre Boris Vian, etc. or livr  lui-mme ou bien avec les relations les plus superficielles qui soient, comment un ado actuel peut-il voluer et rfuter l'idologie de la soumission ?

Il est vrai qu'il y avait un potentiel de dbrouillardise. A cette poque on savait "bricoler". Culture proltarienne dans mon arrondissement parisien populaire (le 13e). Alors que l'actuelle jeunitude n'est mme pas capable de changer la bougie de leurs petites motos et encore moins de se bricoler une tagre dans leur chambre.

Mais il ne fallait pas se limiter  l'individualisme pour cela.

----------


## Escapetiger

Excellentes contributions contradictoires de votre part, comme il faut pour se cultiver, s'informer; juste l'envie de vous faire partager un petit moment de dtente par rapport au topic ....



Source: http://www.lopinion.fr/blog/qui-se-m...litique-133770
_#dessin / Rformes : Macron privilgie la technique  la politique | De qui se moque-t-on ? | L'Opinion_

----------


## yolle

Video de "'Osons Causer", (DROIT DU TRAVAIL : CE QUI VA CHANGER, 4 CHOSES  SAVOIR) trs intressantes sur les ordonnances : https://youtu.be/XiBExgdQrmQ

----------


## ManusDei

> Video de "'Osons Causer", (DROIT DU TRAVAIL : CE QUI VA CHANGER, 4 CHOSES  SAVOIR) trs intressantes sur les ordonnances : https://youtu.be/XiBExgdQrmQ


Je l'ai pas regarde, mais je peux imaginer le niveau  ::):

----------


## GPPro

D'un autre cot il y a un certain nombre de scandales sortis sur les lobbyistes  Bruxelles rcemment, mais bon mieux vaut cracher direct l dessus plutt que de reconnatre qu'il y a un problme.

----------


## Grogro

> D'un autre cot il y a un certain nombre de scandales sortis sur les lobbyistes  Bruxelles rcemment, mais bon mieux vaut cracher direct l dessus plutt que de reconnatre qu'il y a un problme.


Les pesticides par exemple. On en parle ? 

La commission europenne a toujours pris directement ses ordres auprs de l'European Round Table, et a n'est pas une "thorie du complot" n'en dplaise  Quatremerde. C'est un fait avr et irrfutable : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europe...Industrialists

----------


## ManusDei

> D'un autre cot il y a un certain nombre de scandales sortis sur les lobbyistes  Bruxelles rcemment, mais bon mieux vaut cracher direct l dessus plutt que de reconnatre qu'il y a un problme.


J'ai dj regard quelques unes de ces vidos, tu peux trouver des articles ou vidos bien plus factuels sur ces mmes sujets.
L'outrance et l'exagration pour faire du buzz si on le reproche aux politiques je crois qu'on peut aussi le reprocher  ce type.

Vu que Grogro relance le sujet sur les pesticides et que tu parles des lobbyistes (bien sr qu'il y a des scandales, et on a dj abord pourquoi il n'y en avait pas, ou si peu en France).
https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/inte...ire-1508519428


PS : au cas o certains ne l'aient pas remarqu sa carte de l'UE est fausse, a vaut les cartes des chanes d'info US qui mettent Paris en Allemagne  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y a un certain nombre de scandales sortis sur les lobbyistes  Bruxelles rcemment


La faon dont se passe les choses  Bruxelles est scandaleuse depuis bien longtemps.

Dernirement la pire chose qui soit sortie de Bruxelles c'est le CETA...
Au Canada et aux USA les lois ne sont pas les mmes, donc mme si le glyphosate se retrouve interdit dans toute l'UE, on retrouvera des aliments plein de produits cancrigne dans nos magasins...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au Canada et aux USA les lois ne sont pas les mmes, donc mme si le glyphosate se retrouve interdit dans toute l'UE, on retrouvera des aliments plein de produits cancrigne dans nos magasins...


Je te rappelle que c'est toi qui met des trucs dans ton assiette. C'est au consommateur de faire attention  ce qu'il achte et donc, ce qu'il mange.  ::roll::

----------


## fredinkan

> Je te rappelle que c'est toi qui met des trucs dans ton assiette. C'est au consommateur de faire attention  ce qu'il achte et donc, ce qu'il mange.


Dans plusieurs pays, la loi se doit de protger les "plus faibles".

Comment fais-tu pour tre sur que tu n'auras pas a quand tu vas au resto ?
Comment tre sur que ton gamin n'aura pas a  la cantine de son cole ?
Comment pourras-tu t'assurer que tes parents en tablissement n'en consomme pas ?

Oui le consommateur peut choisir, mais il n'est malhereusement pas toujours possible de le faire...

----------


## Grogro

> Je te rappelle que c'est toi qui met des trucs dans ton assiette. C'est au consommateur de faire attention  ce qu'il achte et donc, ce qu'il mange.


Parce que tu es au courant de ce que tu achtes peut-tre ? Je t'invite  jeter un oeil  l'tiquette de n'importe quel produit transform, tu verras ce qu'il en est de la traabilit. En outre, les franais ayant six mois de mmoire politique, je rappelle l'affaire des lasagne au cheval frelat. Je rappelle qu'on a trouv rcemment plus de pesticides dans le bio que dans le conventionnel dans pas mal de produits tests en supermarch. Ce qui n'a surpris personne sachant  quel point la production de bio est marginale en France : c'est bien la preuve que la grande distribution vend du conventionnel comme tant du bio. 

Pire encore, tu penses acheter du buf "d'origine franaise", tu n'en sais en ralit rien du tout. Ton buf peut trs bien tre n en France, engraiss en Roumanie, abattu en France, transform dans un autre pays. Et entre ce qui entre et ce qui sort d'un abattoir ben la traabilit... c'est une grosse blague.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est au consommateur de faire attention  ce qu'il achte et donc, ce qu'il mange.


Le problme c'est pour la masse des consommateurs et les producteurs franais.

Produire au Canada ou aux USA, c'est beaucoup mois chre que produire ici.
Beaucoup de choses sont lgalis l-bas et ne devraient jamais l'tre en Europe (comme le clonage, les hormones de croissances, le lavage  l'eau de javel, etc), parfois les vaches sont nourris avec du mas (c'est pour dire  quel point ils font n'importe quoi).

Les consommateurs perdent du pouvoir d'achat, le chmage augmente, les taxes augmentent, les impts augmentent, *de plus en plus de consommateurs iront au moins chre*.

Ensuite il y a un problme de traabilit.
Il faut mettre en place un tiquetage, du genre : "Venu du Canada" sur 40% de l'emballage total.

Il peut y avoir de la magouille en collant un "fabriqu en France", mais avec de la viande canadienne.
Je ne connais pas toutes les lois, mais il me semble que ce genre de chose est lgal.
Sur certains produit il est possible de faire venir des morceaux de diffrents pays et de dire que c'est franais, parce qu'assembl en France.

Il y a des gens qui taient contre le TAFTA, mais qui ne sont pas contre le CETA ?!
C'est ridicule puisqu'il peut y avoir de la collaboration entres des entreprise US et canadienne.
Donc c'est exactement le mme problme.

----------


## Marco46

> Pire encore, tu penses acheter du buf "d'origine franaise", tu n'en sais en ralit rien du tout. Ton buf peut trs bien tre n en France, engraiss en Roumanie, abattu en France, transform dans un autre pays. Et entre ce qui entre et ce qui sort d'un abattoir ben la traabilit... c'est une grosse blague.


Je pense que ce que veut dire Jon c'est que faut avoir un demi neurone en activit pour croire acheter du boeuf dans des barquettes de lasagnes  1 euro 50.

Tiens  ce sujet je vous invite  regarder cette interview qui est vraiment passionnante (1h20) :

----------


## Invit

> Je pense que ce que veut dire Jon c'est que faut avoir un demi neurone en activit pour croire acheter du boeuf dans des barquettes de lasagnes  1 euro 50.


S'il suffisait d'acheter tous les machins chers pour tre certain de ne pas s'empoisonner et/ou participer  l'exploitation des producteurs du tiers monde, ce serait trop facile. On retrouve certains produits _identiques_ (vraiment identiques, ayant suivi exactement la mme chane) vendus dans des botes  10 balles et  50 centimes.

----------


## el_slapper

> S'il suffisait d'acheter tous les machins chers pour tre certain de ne pas s'empoisonner et/ou participer  l'exploitation des producteurs du tiers monde, ce serait trop facile. On retrouve certains produits _identiques_ (vraiment identiques, ayant suivi exactement la mme chane) vendus dans des botes  10 balles et  50 centimes.


Ce qui est vrai avec certains produits de marque distributeur..... mais pas tous, videmment, sinon a serait trop facile. Certains industriels ont calcul que a coutait moins cher de faire toujours la mme chose, et de changer juste l'emballage quand ils produisent en distributeur, plutt que de re-rgler la chaine de production pour faire de la merde  chaque fois qu'ils passent en mode distributeur. Si c'tait toujours vrai, il n'y aurait plus qu' acheter que de la marque distributeur. Mais, en fait, non, pas toujours. Et c'est trs difficile  savoir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans plusieurs pays, la loi se doit de protger les "plus faibles".
> 
> Comment fais-tu pour tre sur que tu n'auras pas a quand tu vas au resto ?
> Comment tre sur que ton gamin n'aura pas a  la cantine de son cole ?
> Comment pourras-tu t'assurer que tes parents en tablissement n'en consomme pas ?
> 
> Oui le consommateur peut choisir, mais il n'est malhereusement pas toujours possible de le faire...


Tout a ce sont des choix. Comme aller au Mac Do et se plaindre de la malbouffe. 




> Parce que tu es au courant de ce que tu achtes peut-tre ? Je t'invite  jeter un oeil  l'tiquette de n'importe quel produit transform, tu verras ce qu'il en est de la traabilit. En outre, les franais ayant six mois de mmoire politique, je rappelle l'affaire des lasagne au cheval frelat. Je rappelle qu'on a trouv rcemment plus de pesticides dans le bio que dans le conventionnel dans pas mal de produits tests en supermarch. Ce qui n'a surpris personne sachant  quel point la production de bio est marginale en France : c'est bien la preuve que la grande distribution vend du conventionnel comme tant du bio. 
> 
> Pire encore, tu penses acheter du buf "d'origine franaise", tu n'en sais en ralit rien du tout. Ton buf peut trs bien tre n en France, engraiss en Roumanie, abattu en France, transform dans un autre pays. Et entre ce qui entre et ce qui sort d'un abattoir ben la traabilit... c'est une grosse blague.


Si vous le dites.  ::roll::  Perso, je sais ce que je mange... Dj t'vites tous les plats prpars (quelle connerie), ensuite tu achtes l o tu connais l'artisan, voire, mieux, directement  la ferme. Aujourd'hui c'est possible d'aller dans une ferme et de rcuprer un colis de viande que tu peux congeler. Faut juste en avoir la volont, et se sortir les doigts pour faire  bouffer. Mais, c'est tellement plus simple d'acheter des carottes rappes du Leclerc, plutt que d'acheter des carottes et de les rappes soient mme... "On a pas le temps ! ouin oiuin !" Par contre, le temps pour raconter sa vie sur FB/Twitter et consort, l on l'a ! ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> Si vous le dites.  Perso, je sais ce que je mange... Dj t'vites tous les plats prpars (quelle connerie), ensuite tu achtes l o tu connais l'artisan, voire, mieux, directement  la ferme. *Aujourd'hui c'est possible d'aller dans une ferme et de rcuprer un colis de viande que tu peux congeler.* Faut juste en avoir la volont, et se sortir les doigts pour faire  bouffer. Mais, c'est tellement plus simple d'acheter des carottes rappes du Leclerc, plutt que d'acheter des carottes et de les rappes soient mme... "On a pas le temps ! ouin oiuin !" Par contre, le temps pour raconter sa vie sur FB/Twitter et consort, l on l'a !


Ben voyons... On vit en 2017, en mtropole  l'urbanisation tentaculaire, plus en 1960 hein...  ::ptdr:: 

PS : c'est juste interdit _de jure_ au passage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aujourd'hui c'est possible d'aller dans une ferme et de rcuprer un colis de viande que tu peux congeler.


C'est quand mme trs compliqu...
La plupart des gens ne peuvent pas le faire. (aussi bien il n'y aurait pas de quoi rpondre  la demande)

Il faut trouver un agriculteur qui fait a. (tout ceux qui produisent de la viande ne la vende pas  n'importe qui)
Pouvoir s'y rendre. (la plupart des gens habitent en ville)
Avoir un conglateur.
Avoir le budget.

Bon  la limite une  deux fois par an a peut tre jouable, mais a demande un gros effort.
J'ai un collgue qui fait a de temps en temps quand il reoit beaucoup de monde.

----------


## fredinkan

> Tout a ce sont des choix. Comme aller au Mac Do et se plaindre de la malbouffe.


J'attendrai avec impatience le jour o tu devras aller  l'hpital,  l'arme (c'est obligatoire dans certains pays ...), ou mme un restaurant toil qui aura t bern par son fournisseur et o tu n'auras pas le choix de manger ces produits ... Soit parce que tu ne peux pas faire autrement, soit parce qu'on s'est foutu de ta g.

----------


## Chauve souris

Au sujet des pesticides je rappellerais juste  l'honorable assemble que ds le milieu des annes 60 les biologistes de la catgorie entomologistes ont mis en garde contre cet emploi quantitatif et systmatique des insecticides. Arguant qu'ils louperaient leur but car un insecte nuisible a ses propres prdateurs et ceux-ci seront extermins par les insecticides laissant alors l'insecte nuisible prosprer. Il est banal de constater que s'il n'y a plus la moindre sauterelle dans les prs et le moindre coloptre floricole sur les ombellifres, les moustiques, eux, sont l et bien l.

Et la faute n'en revient pas seulement aux paysans, les municipalits font tourner dans les rues le soir des camions qui pulvrisent du zyclon B des insecticides aspergeant jardins, humains et animaux par la mme occasion.

Astuce antimoustique que j'ai prouv mainte fois en Afrique et en Amrique du Sud : les spirales d'herbes aromatiques compactes que les moustiques n'aiment pas et qui se consument pendant 12 heures. Mais  ne pas utiliser  l'intrieur, juste  l'entre d'une porte fentre ouverte.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ben voyons... On vit en 2017, en mtropole  l'urbanisation tentaculaire, plus en 1960 hein...


Ca fonctionne trs bien  Toulouse, la viande est mme livre en ville par colis de 10kg (faut avoir un bon conglo par contre).
(Idem pour les lgumes)

----------


## Ryu2000

> ds le milieu des annes 60 les biologistes de la catgorie entomologistes ont mis en garde contre cet emploi quantitatif et systmatique des insecticides.


La raison est moins forte que les intrts financiers.
Dj  l'poque l'industrie chimique tait puissante, elle n'a fait que grossir depuis...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'attendrai avec impatience le jour o tu devras aller  l'hpital,  l'arme (c'est obligatoire dans certains pays ...), ou mme un restaurant toil qui aura t bern par son fournisseur et o tu n'auras pas le choix de manger ces produits ... Soit parce que tu ne peux pas faire autrement, soit parce qu'on s'est foutu de ta g.


Pour l'arme, je risque pas grand-chose (54 ans). Pour le reste, oui, a risque de m'arriver. Mais ce ne sera pas de mon fait, et sans gros incident. Ce n'est pas mang une fois ces produits qui est dangereux, c'est d'en faire son quotidien. a m'arrive de bouffer au mac do, a ne m'a toujours pas tu. Y manger tous les jours, non merci !

Mme dans Paris y a plein de petits artisans trs srieux. C'est mme plus facile de bien bouffer  Paris qu' Rennes, par exemple.  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Ca fonctionne trs bien  Toulouse, la viande est mme livre en ville par colis de 10kg (faut avoir un bon conglo par contre).
> (Idem pour les lgumes)


a fonctionne trs bien partout a s'appelle la ruche qui dit oui et a marche tellement bien que le fondateur est devenu notre secrtaire d'tat avec Macron  ::aie:: 

Ceci dit, aller chez le boucher/primeur de votre quartier c'est dj suffisant. C'est plus cher unitairement, certes mais en mangeant un peu moins de viande, un peu plus de lgumes, et en utilisant un peu plus d'huile de coude a fonctionne trs bien et en bout de ligne c'est pas tellement plus cher.

Il y a deux semaines j'ai achet un kilo de paleron, des patates et des lgumes, j'en ai eu pour 35 euros. J'ai fait une pleine marmite de pot au feu, a nous a dur pratiquement toute la semaine. On a du faire quelque chose comme 5 repas pour deux (du dimanche au jeudi soir) + le repas du soir du gamin. Vous rajoutez  a quelques euros pour une petite entre et quelques pommes et vous avez des repas quilibrs toute la semaine (le soir au moins). Et sans mme se faire chier  faire  bouffer le soir, il suffit de bien s'y coller le dimanche.

Bon ben voil c'est un exemple d'organisation.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a fonctionne trs bien partout a s'appelle la ruche qui dit oui et a marche tellement bien que le fondateur est devenu notre secrtaire d'tat avec Macron 
> 
> Ceci dit, aller chez le boucher/primeur de votre quartier c'est dj suffisant. C'est plus cher unitairement, certes mais en mangeant un peu moins de viande, un peu plus de lgumes, et en utilisant un peu plus d'huile de coude a fonctionne trs bien et en bout de ligne c'est pas tellement plus cher.
> 
> Il y a deux semaines j'ai achet un kilo de paleron, des patates et des lgumes, j'en ai eu pour 35 euros. J'ai fait une pleine marmite de pot au feu, a nous a dur pratiquement toute la semaine. On a du faire quelque chose comme 5 repas pour deux (du dimanche au jeudi soir) + le repas du soir du gamin. Vous rajoutez  a quelques euros pour une petite entre et quelques pommes et vous avez des repas quilibrs toute la semaine (le soir au moins). Et sans mme se faire chier  faire  bouffer le soir, il suffit de bien s'y coller le dimanche.
> 
> Bon ben voil c'est un exemple d'organisation.


Je plussoie mille fois !  ::ccool::

----------


## Grogro

Les premiers impacts prvisibles de la loi travail se font dj sentir : https://www.marianne.net/economie/ca...elocalisations

Sans compter la forte prcarisation  venir des cadres ds que les "syndicats"-godillots se seront couch et auront avalis le CDI-projet lors des "ngociations" de branche. Le chmage des plus de 40 ans explosera  ce moment l.

Et Macron, naf et inconscient, qui sait trs bien qu'il sera jug avant tout sur le front du chmage, ne verra rien venir lorsqu'il se rveillera avec une chute d'activit sans prcdent.

----------


## yolle

> Sans compter la forte prcarisation  venir des cadres ds que les "syndicats"-godillots se seront couch et auront avalis le CDI-projet lors des "ngociations" de branche. Le chmage des plus de 40 ans explosera  ce moment l.


 ::lol::   ::lol::  Pourquoi les plus de 40 ans ?? cela va frapper tout le monde. La preuve, les annonces d'emploi : "Vous avez 2  3 ans dexprience .... " clairement cela veut dire 27/30 ans. Les CDI-projet vont tre valids (Syndicat/Syntec) et cela sera pli. Ce n'est pas une SSII ou deux qui vont le mettre en place mais tous, comme cela en temps que presta, tu n'auras plus le choix. Les CDI-projet, c'est le cadeau que macron  fait au SSII, parce que franchement les autres secteurs d'activits s'en foutent pas mal de ce truc.

----------


## micka132

> Les CDI-projet, c'est le cadeau que macron  fait au SSII, parce que franchement les autres secteurs d'activits s'en foutent pas mal de ce truc.


Si justement les autres entreprises peuvent etre intrresss, puisqu'elle pourrait se passer de la marge SSII.
Mais il reste tout de meme que la SSII ca offre une certaine souplesse pour trouver rapidement un remplacant lors d'une dmission/arret maladie long/ ou tout autre cas problmatique. Il y a initalement galement une certaine notion d'expertise et le forfait qui dfinisse la socit de service. On peut peut-etre donc s'attendre  avoir moins de TMA via SSII mais je suis pas sur qu'elles profitent beaucoup du CDI chantier.

----------


## Grogro

> Si justement les autres entreprises peuvent etre intrresss, puisqu'elle pourrait se passer de la marge SSII.


Les grands comptes s'en foutent de la marge des viandards tant que ce n'est pas le budget "salaires" (cots d'exploitation) qui est impact mais le service des achats.

----------


## yolle

De plus avec les tarifs proposer par les Achats, un presta n'est pas plus cher qu'un interne (quelque soit le type de contrat de ce dernier), mais tu te dbarrasses/remplace un presta en 10 minutes ... aucune chance de trouver plus de f"flexibilit que ca. Les Viandards ne sont pas prs de disparaitre.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Les premiers impacts prvisibles de la loi travail se font dj sentir : https://www.marianne.net/economie/ca...elocalisations
> (...)


Tu m'tonnes, ce patronat (typiquement franais ? - Gattaz fils & Cie) toujours en train de rler, des mdias et leurs affids qui parlent de march qui s'auto-rgule, 10 ans d'ge pour la directive Bolkenstein sur les travailleurs dtachs toujours pas torpille, etc.

Mais la ralit du dumping sur les salaires europens est toujours l : 



> *Union europenne: salaire minimum au premier semestre 2017*
> 
> Luxembourg 1998,59 
> 
> Irlande 1563,25 
> 
> Pays-Bas 1551,60 
> 
> Belgique 1531,93 
> ...


Source : https://www.challenges.fr/tag_lexiqu...-europe_32815/
_SMIC et salaire minimum dans les pays europens: Union europenne et AELE - Challenges.fr_

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu m'tonnes, ce patronat (typiquement franais ? - Gattaz fils & Cie) toujours en train de rler, des mdias et leurs affids qui parlent de march qui s'auto-rgule, 10 ans d'ge pour la directive Bolkenstein sur les travailleurs dtachs toujours pas torpille, etc.
> 
> Mais la ralit du dumping sur les salaires europens est toujours l : 
> 
> 
> Source : https://www.challenges.fr/tag_lexiqu...-europe_32815/
> _SMIC et salaire minimum dans les pays europens: Union europenne et AELE - Challenges.fr_


Ce n'est pas une question de dumping mais de niveau de vie.

----------


## Escapetiger

Merci de m'avoir corrig, j'aurai du crire _dumping social_ :



> Au sein de l'Union europenne
> 
>  La cration du march unique expose les entreprises oprant dans un contexte national  une concurrence avec les autres entreprises dans les autres tats membres. Cela signifie qu'une pression sera exerce sur les entreprises avec des cots salariaux levs, pour conserver une productivit qui leur permettra de concurrencer les entreprises de la Communaut ayant des cots salariaux plus faibles5. 
> 
>  Une consquence des diffrences de cot du travail est le risque d'une menace de dumping social. Comme consquence de ce qu'on a appel 'concurrence des rgimes sociaux' entre tats membres, les gouvernements nationaux subiront une pression pour rduire leurs standards sociaux et du march du travail, afin de diminuer les problmes de couts salariaux indirects sur les entreprises6. 
> 
> Les dputs europens et gouvernements des pays de l'Est se sont de leur ct levs contre ce qu'ils voient comme un protectionnisme des pays de l'Europe de lOuest. Voir les articles plombier polonais et Directive Services.
> 
> Pour exemple, au niveau international, la Chine a t accus par l'Union Europenne de dumping social dans le secteur du photovoltaque. Des mesures ont t prises par l'Union Europenne qui a fix un prix minimum sur les panneaux photovoltaques imports de Chine [archive] pour assurer une competitivit qui ne nuit pas aux fabricants europens.


Source : Dumping social au sein de l'Union europenne - Wikipedia

----------

